# Post a pic of your setup :)



## Tohdman

Here's mine.









I must say. You're setup would be very nice if you still had that 7g.


----------



## Stillhouse

Mine all mine:


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Darn, the most recent pick of my setup wasn't even intended for this purpose. The camera has dying battery, here's the best I have for now, will post better ones later. Lycosa, Deathadder 1800dpi, razer goliathus fragged control/


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
Mine all mine:



What is that logitech dongly doo next to your MCE remote?


----------



## IntelLover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
Mine all mine:



I have the same calculator; Casio fx- 115es. lol


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tohdman* 
What is that logitech dongly doo next to your MCE remote?

speaker control


----------



## Dragonii

This is what I have. It works for me. I don't game on this machine, it is dedicated to photography editing.


----------



## Stillhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelLover* 
I have the same calculator; Casio fx- 115es. lol

Mine's only an HS-8VA









And yeah, that's the speaker control for my Z-5300e.


----------



## clownfart

Current setup,


----------



## Lunatic721

Keyboard: HP Netboard
Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
Pad: Generic Thingy

Total cost: $5


----------



## greydor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
Keyboard: HP Netboard
Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
Pad: Generic Thingy

Total cost: $5

That keyboard is gaaaa-roosssss.


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skitzogreg* 
That keyboard is gaaaa-roosssss.

I have a cleaner one sitting on the desk next to me, but I am too lazy to replace it...


----------



## ShortySmalls

im to tired for a picture, but ive got a g15, mx518 and a cheap walmart hard mouse pad.


----------



## Capwn

Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.


----------



## caraboose




----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
Keyboard: HP Netboard
Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
Pad: Generic Thingy

Total cost: $5










Nice red carabiner.


----------



## Core2uu

Dirt cheap wireless bundle that I got for $30 CAD two years ago that still works great and I still frag with.

*Logitech EX110*


----------



## Unknownm

Keyboard is PS/2 which IMO better than USB. Mouse is @ 1000hz (1.0ms response time)


----------



## E_man

Logitech MX revolution (love, and got for 40$, rather than 100$)
Logitech Cordless Wave (like alot, but wouldn't pay full 60$, I got it for 20$)
Steelseries QcK+ (Extremly nice, and love the size!)
USB refrigerator (amusing, and can keep a cold drink cold for alot longer than just sitting out)

Other random crap from school and stuff









Edit, don't ask about that calandar. Long story


----------



## canadianpanda

No Pic , This thread makes me want to buy things







, Until I buy thing Stock Wireless Keyboard and Mouse and a House of Blues mousepad


----------



## imadude10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Current setup,


















I have that monitor! Does yours tilt slightly to the right? Or is that just mine?


----------



## Izvire

Too lazy to pics now, just woke up.
Steelseries 7G
Logitech MX518
Steelseries QCK Heavy
Steelseries Cord Holder


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
Keyboard: HP Netboard
Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
Pad: Generic Thingy

Total cost: $5










Ugh... Theres a nail on the desk and we can see where it came from.. Dude.. Clean up.


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Ugh... Theres a nail on the desk and we can see where it came from.. Dude.. Clean up.

I'm not seeing the nail, just the nail clipper. >.>


----------



## pbasil1

Crappy cellphone pic


----------



## Paradox me

Bad pics, took 'em with my phone. Nothing fancy, I-Rocks KR-6820E Back-lit Gaming Keyboard and a Dell mouse I got with my first gaming PC, an XPS 400.



















I love this keyboard. I could never afford/justify spending $100 on a keyboard, and for $30 this one isn't too bad. The orange LEDs look great in person, these pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imadude10* 
I have that monitor! Does yours tilt slightly to the right? Or is that just mine?









No, mine is straight.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

camera is a fail atm.

steelseries Merc Black

RAZER Copperhead Tempest Blue

steelseries Wrath of the Lich king

ill see about getting some pics later


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.









I spot a grinder, lazy bastard


----------



## Demented

I apologize for the phone pic:










The HID's are: Belkin n52te, Logitech G15 V1, Logitech MX-518

Headphones are just a pair of Sennheiser HD 201's

It's a great set up for me!


----------



## badger6021

heres mine sorry pics abit dark. Keysonic wireless keyboard, Haf 932, samsung T240, Logitech Z2300 speakers.


----------



## pcnuttie

tsk i see dust, i would never put my keyboard on the tower it has a fan on top







lol


----------



## Farih

wow, urs all look so clean lol

woke up, got coffee, read this thread and took a picture.. didnt clean up









Microsoft reclusa keyboard
CM storm sentinel advanced mouse 5600dpi
Steelseries 5L Pro gaming mousepad
****ty 19inch monitor
Bad-ass p.a stereo


----------



## kakemix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:

Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
Pad: QcK+
Cans: ATH-AD700
KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill







)










Lets see yours!

how do you like your headphones? i am ordering them soon....

if anyone wants to see my sick set up video in sig. kthanx.


----------



## Izvire

Steelseries 7G
Logitech MX518 @ 1000hz
Steelseries QCK Heavy
Steelseries Cord Holder
Sennheiser HD 215


----------



## mtbiker033

G15
G5 with a fresh set of icepads








Icemat II
JVC HA-RX700

threw in a pic of my comp room, my stepsons rig on the left. PS2 on the tv in the middle!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

No pic but

OEM Dell Keyboard, Micro Innovations red led ps/2 800 dpi optical mouse that i bought at a thrift store for $1.89, and a left 4 dead mousepad from artsnow


----------



## Arrowslinger




----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 


















what game is that? ArmaII?


----------



## AyeYo

Glad to see I'm not the messiest. lol I really want one of those lighted keyboards, that's awesome looking.


----------



## JSkater

Here's my desk here at school:



Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II
Mouse: Logitech G5 Rev. 2
Mousepad: super large mousepad I bought at Office Depot I believe.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
I love this keyboard. I could never afford/justify spending $100 on a keyboard, and for $30 this one isn't too bad. The orange LEDs look great in person, these pictures don't do it justice.

How are the buttons? I bought an OCZ Alchemy Illuminati, but it's absolutely awful.

Pics will come when I feel like it.


----------



## MLJS54

A lot of nice setups! Question - how are people mounting their LCDs? I have dualies and am sitting them each on a pair of old college textbooks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakemix* 
how do you like your headphones? i am ordering them soon....

if anyone wants to see my sick set up video in sig. kthanx.

Sound quality is amazing paired w/ my AuzenTech X-Fi Forte. They're also extremely light and fit very comfortably.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Saitek Eclipse II KB
Razer Deathadder
SteelSeries QcK Mini

I would recommend the eclipse II to anyone looking for a backlight keyboard. It's lasted me 3 years now under _heavy_ use and still is great!


----------



## sintricate

Not the best picture but it's all I could get.

Kensington SlimType Keyboard (wanted something small with 10key and scissor switch keys)

Logitech VX Revolution (Used it at work so often, decided to buy one for home use)

Allsop mouse pad (bought it from Bestbuy many years ago and it works great)


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
I would recommend the eclipse II to anyone looking for a backlight keyboard. It's lasted me 3 years now under _heavy_ use and still is great!

Are they the regular membrane sort of keys, or are they the short laptop sort of keys?


----------



## KarmaKiller

Regular membrane kind. Nothing close to lappy keys.


----------



## lenis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Glad to see I'm not the messiest. lol I really want one of those lighted keyboards, that's awesome looking.










what u wrote on these small papers? i like maths etc







tell me


----------



## ntuason




----------



## defoLinY




----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Regular membrane kind. Nothing close to lappy keys.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## AyeYo

That Saitek keyboard looks amazing. That'll be my next purchase.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenis* 
what u wrote on these small papers? i like maths etc







tell me

I trade Forex part time (for reference, many people have never heard of it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_exchange_market). They're notes on technical patterns and the pink papers on the left are a running total of gains/losses.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Glad to see I'm not the messiest. lol I really want one of those lighted keyboards, that's awesome looking.










More importantly, what calibre bullets are those, and what do you shoot them from?


----------



## sexybastard

Logitech G15 v1
Razer Death Adder
Logitech MX610
Steel Series 5L mouse pad
M-Audio Studiophile DX4


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
More importantly, what calibre bullets are those, and what do you shoot them from?

9mm, they're for my daily carry H&K P2000. I leave them there to remind me to chamber one of them before I leave the house.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Note to self: don't harass the staff at Walgreens.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
9mm, they're for my daily carry H&K P2000. I leave them there to remind me to chamber one of them before I leave the house.

Just out of curiosity, why do you carry?


----------



## Stillhouse

For personal protection, I would imagine. Cops can't be everywhere.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
For personal protection, I would imagine. Cops can't be everywhere.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Note to self: don't harass the staff at Walgreens.










lol I don't work at Walgreens, that was given to me as a joke.


----------



## kilrbe3

Two things about this pic;

-I see a blunt + paper
-and i see a baggy..

hmmmm









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farih* 
wow, urs all look so clean lol

woke up, got coffee, read this thread and took a picture.. didnt clean up









Microsoft reclusa keyboard
CM storm sentinel advanced mouse 5600dpi
Steelseries 5L Pro gaming mousepad
****ty 19inch monitor
Bad-ass p.a stereo


----------



## AyeYo

^LOL Missed that when I looked. I like that keyboard though.


----------



## _02

Hopefully you also see the grill colors and audio equipment ;p


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
For personal protection, I would imagine. Cops can't be everywhere.

I've lived in some very bad areas and never felt like I needed to carry a weapon, that's the only reason I asked.

Sometimes people need to drop large sums of money, etc.

I'm just curious.

Edit - SRY double posting =/


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I've lived in some very bad areas and never felt like I needed to carry a weapon, that's the only reason I asked.

Sometimes people need to drop large sums of money, etc.

I'm just curious.

Edit - SRY double posting =/

Like anything else, it's a personal thing. Chances of needing it are on par with getting hit by a meteor, but I think it's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. I also hike a lot and I'm generally more worried about wild animals than criminals.
But I'm not some psycho ******* that's going to call you a liberal pansie or start preaching to you for not carrying. I hate those people and they make all gun owners look bad. Everything boils down to personal choice, I won't judge you for yours if you don't judge me for mine.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Like anything else, it's a personal thing. Chances of needing it are on par with getting hit by a meteor, but I think it's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. I also hike a lot and I'm generally more worried about wild animals than criminals.
But I'm not some psycho ******* that's going to call you a liberal pansie for not carrying. I hate those people and they make all gun owners look bad. Everything boils down to personal choice, I won't judge you for yours if you don't judge me for mine.









+

Thanks for a sensible exchange about gun carrying. You, sir, are a reasonable human being. And I hear you on the wildlife thing.

I take my .45 with me when I hike.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
+

Thanks for a sensible exchange about gun carrying. You, sir, are a reasonable human being. And I hear you on the wildlife thing.

I take my .45 with me when I hike.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Prepare to be amazed.

Here is my desk.








Yes, that is a Slim PS3 behind my laptop.








And yes, that is a sofa cushion on my office chair







Try it, it is amazing, the best office chair mod that I have ever thought of!


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
How are the buttons? I bought an OCZ Alchemy Illuminati, but it's absolutely awful.

Pics will come when I feel like it.

I think they're fine, but my opinions on what make a good keyboard are probably way off. I've never owned anything but the generic keyboards pre-built systems come with.

Not too wobbly like my old Dell, and the keys aren't as short as a laptop's, but definitely shorter than anything I've used before.


----------



## lenis

my SEXY LAPTOP!!!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
what game is that? ArmaII?

looks like The Hunter


----------



## CL3P20

where I spend my time...


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
where I spend my time...










It might not be shiny, but that is pure awesomeness. Look at all the caps on that card







.

This thread made me go put another coat of paint on my keyboard frame







. Pics coming sooner or later lol. I have to finish modding my keyboards first, cant have anybody witness the beige eye-sore on my desk







.


----------



## skorched

My setup


----------



## jimwest

Just got my new i-one Scorpius M10


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Saitek Cyborg 1st gen
Logitech MX revolution
JVC HA-RX900's


----------



## Mikecdm




----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
what game is that? ArmaII?

theHunter


----------



## gorb




----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## ez12a

Mac slim keyboard now with the iMac, PC keyboard replaced with this pair:


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 









Mac slim keyboard now with the iMac, PC keyboard replaced with this pair:









Why is the mac keyboard on the left, and the mac on the right? I assume that means the other keyboard screen is flipped too? Any reason?

Some awesome setups here! jeoulous of few of them


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Why is the mac keyboard on the left, and the mac on the right? I assume that means the other keyboard screen is flipped too? Any reason?

Some awesome setups here! jeoulous of few of them









believe it or not i preferred the mac keyboard to the logitech elite keyboard (keys get harder to push as they wear). The mac keyboard works on windows, but it's media keys don't work. But as stated, i've since obtained a Filco Majestouch and moved the mac keyboard to the proper computer lol.


----------



## silverfd3s

still working on it


----------



## uirusu.ningen

Gotta love the 2 guys fronting OCN logo's on their gear. +Rep for, well, Representing









Heres mine


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
believe it or not i preferred the mac keyboard to the logitech elite keyboard (keys get harder to push as they wear). The mac keyboard works on windows, but it's media keys don't work. But as stated, i've since obtained a Filco Majestouch and moved the mac keyboard to the proper computer lol.

Yeah, those mac keyboards are really nice. I have used them alot at school, my uni has alot of imacs with them.


----------



## digitally

messy


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Why is the mac keyboard on the left, and the mac on the right? I assume that means the other keyboard screen is flipped too? Any reason?

Some awesome setups here! jeoulous of few of them









Did you take the pic of the Filco?

That's a very nice picture.


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## lenis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverfd3s* 
still working on it


















how many inch ur lcd is?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenis* 
how many inch ur lcd is?

His signature rig has a 28" LCD so I'm guessing that's it.


----------



## XiDillon

bottom note: half of this isnt usually on the desk


----------



## _02

Tisk tisk keep you liquor COLD


----------



## silverfd3s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
His signature rig has a 28" LCD so I'm guessing that's it.

hehe yep thats the one


----------



## Stillhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
bottom note: half of this isnt usually on the desk

Which half, the booze or computer?


----------



## steven937595

Attachment 140681

bad pic quality- all i had was phone

-G15 (V2)
-MX-518
-LG W2453V
-LOADS OF COCA-COLA (that's just what I had for breakfast today)


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core2uu* 
Dirt cheap wireless bundle that I got for $30 CAD two years ago that still works great and I still frag with.

*Logitech EX110*










hey i got the same keyboard except mine is corded (or it looks similar)! got mine for my 12th birthday in '06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 









bottom note: half of this isnt usually on the desk

nice









i'll take a pic of my setup when i buy a 20" lcd sometime this week. my crappy 15" makes my pc look like a piece of crap next to it









mouse: DEATHADDER 1800DPI







!!!


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 









bottom note: half of this isnt usually on the desk

Damn and I was horrified my set up looked so messy!

NOT NOW


----------



## corry29

I do alot of switching every month


----------



## _02

Corry9 - nice pics


----------



## KarmaKiller

Are there 3 different mice in your pics Corry?
Looks like in the 2nd pic it's a DeathAdder, but the first and the last pic it looks like the other Razer mice. (can't remember the name)








Nice pics though!


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Are there 3 different mice in your pics Corry?
Looks like in the 2nd pic it's a DeathAdder, but the first and the last pic it looks like the other Razer mice. (can't remember the name)








Nice pics though!

Razer Mako
Razer Lachesis
Razer Deathadder
Razer Orochi
Razer Destructor
Razer Goliathus
Razer Lycosa

Tl;DR Razer got PAID.


----------



## Zeppelin 707

Where is everyone getting this overclock.net stuff ?


----------



## KarmaKiller

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## Arcane.001100

Quote:

...But I'm not some psycho ******* that's going to call you a liberal pansie or start preaching to you for not carrying. I hate those people and they make all gun owners look bad. Everything boils down to personal choice, I won't judge you for yours if you don't judge me for mine.








amen. well said.


----------



## M00NIE

mine -

Razer Lachesis 
Razer Lycosa, mirror
Steel series 5L


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
I do alot of switching every month





































Is that a Herman Miller chair in the last pic?


----------



## _02

Those chairs are nice, but prohibitively expensive ($400 and up)


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Did you take the pic of the Filco?

That's a very nice picture.


he quoted my post. yep, i took that picture--thanks!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Did you take the pic of the Filco?

That's a very nice picture.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
he quoted my post. yep, i took that picture--thanks!

Haha, I was just about to say, I wish that was my keyboard to take a pic of


----------



## mugan23

am in the process of moving countries







staying at my friends and i managed to secure a lil space and make a mini workstation that am kinda proud of lol


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## newbile

glass tables are ugly


----------



## Zerkk

Nice KY.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Nice KY.


LOL!! you really like this thread? hahahah


----------



## newbile

yup you know it, its the warming sensation one too


----------



## _02

KY + computer = TMI


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

the funniest part is he is single and lives alone


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


the funniest part is he is single and lives alone


I think it's actually the fact that me moved it in the second picture to get a better shot of it


----------



## newbile

LOL, laugh at it if you want, its there for a reason
for ppl that thinks im "serious"
i put it there just so it'll be funny, so go figure


----------



## krameriffic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skorched* 
My setup










For a second there I thought somebody broke into my house and took a shot of my ****. I have the same keyboard, mouse, mousepad and headphones. I even have the lights blue on the G9.


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krameriffic* 
For a second there I thought somebody broke into my house and took a shot of my ****. I have the same keyboard, mouse, mousepad and headphones. I even have the lights blue on the G9.

I have the same keyboard and same mouse..


----------



## CJRhoades

eMachines ftw!


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

psh you should see my emachines keyboard, 6 years and going


----------



## skorched

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krameriffic* 
For a second there I thought somebody broke into my house and took a shot of my ****. I have the same keyboard, mouse, mousepad and headphones. I even have the lights blue on the G9.

But do you have the Leatherman?


----------



## newbile

your eclipse keyboard lights are brighter than mine...


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

taken sometime ago, changed a few things


----------



## Manyak

This was taken a while back. I'm now using a Filco and G9x, and all 3 monitors have a silver bezel. But everything else is the same.


----------



## lmnop

you better leave me in your will. I want one of those FW900









Christine


----------



## Manyak

I might get rid of one soon. I'm planning on buying a 30" IPS panel sometime this year, and it's either going to replace the middle screen or be put on the opposite side of my desk (which is a big U) and I'll keep these for eyefinity.

So we'll see what happens


----------



## lmnop

Sony/HP/SGI GDM-FW900 24" CRT is one of the best gaming monitors you can get and Manyak has 3 of them. just about the only thing that is better is a IPS Panel.

Christine


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


Sony/HP/SGI GDM-FW900 24" CRT is one of the best gaming monitors you can get and Manyak has 3 of them. just about the only thing that is considered better is a IPS Panel.

Christine


And even then, it's not 100% better because they have the highest response times out of anything out there. And when you're used to CRTs you notice the ghosting even on the fastest LCD.


----------



## lmnop

yeah I know.

in case anybody is curious these monitors used to cost about $2000 when they were on the market they are studio monitors for AutoCAD and Graphics Artist. you can find a used one in good condition for about $200-300.

Christine


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonii*


This is what I have. It works for me. I don't game on this machine, it is dedicated to photography editing.










I know it's all the way back on pg 1, but this setup made me pee all over myself. LOL.










Don't mind the junky old keyboard. I'll be getting my Deck soon.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
This was taken a while back. I'm now using a Filco and G9x, and all 3 monitors have a silver bezel. But everything else is the same.

...









I request pics with the filco and g9x







. That with eyefinity would own (if only the bezels were thinner). Just out of curiosity what refresh rate/resolution do you have them at?

*edit* 1111'th post lol


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 







I request pics with the filco and g9x







. That with eyefinity would own (if only the bezels were thinner). Just out of curiosity what refresh rate/resolution do you have them at?

*edit* 1111'th post lol

Ok, as soon as I clean up my desk, I've got a ton of stuff I'm sorting through to sell.

I'm running them at 1920x1200 @ 85Hz because it gives the clearest picture on the desktop. When gaming I either do 2304x1440 @ 60Hz (single player games, for better picture) or 1680x1050 @ 100Hz (competitive games, for more frames).


----------



## akkinenijaji




----------



## Big Wiggly

Sorry for iPhone quality

Logitech G11
Logitech MX518
Razer Goliathus
Samsung P2070


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 & jr0c19 : bench station setup for Forum Wars comp


----------



## SiX767

:d


----------



## Drake.L

A bit sloppy, two set ups on 1 table =\\


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


A bit sloppy, two set ups on 1 table =\\


Hey where did you get that charging station? I've gotten a couple of gadgets since I bought mine and I need a bigger one, like that.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Hey where did you get that charging station? I've gotten a couple of gadgets since I bought mine and I need a bigger one, like that.

Hehe, I actually built it in Woodworking class not too long ago.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Hehe, I actually built it in Woodworking class not too long ago.


lol damn. I just can't find a big enough one anywhere







. I might have to resort to buying the docks for everything.


----------



## Moloro0

phone pic, sorry










steelseries 7g
mx518se
puretrak talent
hp crt 17''


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


CL3P20 & jr0c19 : bench station setup for Forum Wars comp


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


Current setup,



















dude what kind of chair is that!


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS* 
dude what kind of chair is that!

It's the PATRIK Swivel chair from IKEA:


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS*


dude what kind of chair is that!


What kind of printer is that?


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moloro0*


phone pic, sorry










steelseries 7g
mx518se
puretrak talent
hp crt 17''


That's not a talent, it's the CoL pad. They are not the same. I was deciding between the two but found out the talent had a faster glide and a harder foam backing.


----------



## Moloro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


That's not a talent, it's the CoL pad. They are not the same. I was deciding between the two but found out the talent had a faster glide and a harder foam backing.


I have both, they feel exactly the same


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moloro0* 
I have both, they feel exactly the same

Straight from Puretrak.

Quote:

In regards to the coL pad, it has the same size and thickness of the Talent pad however the coL pad features a completely different surface as well as a less dense rubber backing which provides a spongier feel. The surface of the coL pad has around 7-10% more friction than the Talent pad as well.


----------



## R00ST3R

Well the comp underneath has changed, and yes that's what was an "L" shaped desk now stacked 2 deep...









Logitech G15
Logitech G5
Rocketfish GamePad


----------



## allenottawa

Cheap Dell keyboard
SideWinder mouse
Dell ST2410 24"
Yamaha RH10MS (they sound great!)
PS2 controller (plugged into the computer)
Not sure what model my speakers are


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Updated my setup


----------



## Thran

Well after finally getting rid of my g15 im happy to post my setup now with a keyboard I am happy with.


















Just need to do a little more wire management and it will look great.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Updated my setup

















you wouldn't happen to have a link to any of youe backgrounds? Particularly the middle one?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
you wouldn't happen to have a link to any of youe backgrounds? Particularly the middle one?

Let me just upload it for you:








http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/5272/spaceblocks.jpg


----------



## donutpirate




----------



## KShirza1




----------



## Floy

Sorry for the bad quality, the lighting was bad.










Yes, the speakers are ugly. They are some old Altec Lansing's which have very bad cabling. I hope to replace them sometime.


----------



## gorb

I used to ahve a pair of those :O


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Let me just upload it for you:
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/5272/spaceblocks.jpg

Thanks!!


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donutpirate*





















How is that mouse for gaming?


----------



## gorb

the mx518? it's a perfectly fine mouse


----------



## PropNut

My steampunk'd system, a Dell AT101w keyboard, Nostromo gamepad (not really in use as the keyboard feels better), and custom cherry/brass steampunk case. Not shown is my Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.


----------



## Thran

That is some amazing craftsmanship Propnut. +rep


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PropNut*


My steampunk'd system, a Dell AT101w keyboard, Nostromo gamepad (not really in use as the keyboard feels better), and custom cherry/brass steampunk case. Not shown is my Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.











Wow, that's incredible


----------



## mtbiker033

set-up with the new das ultimate S!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PropNut* 
My steampunk'd system, a Dell AT101w keyboard, Nostromo gamepad (not really in use as the keyboard feels better), and custom cherry/brass steampunk case. Not shown is my Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.










Do you mind taking more pics from different angles? That is a seriously beautiful setup!


----------



## Insomn1a

I love steampunk designs - nice one PropNut


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Mouse: Logitech G9
Mouse Pad: Banshee Pad
Keyboard: Logitech G15


----------



## PropNut

Thanks everyone, it was fun to build. Here is the build thread:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...oden-case.html


----------



## woodguy32

My old desktop in the workshop getting a test run...lol...one of my many gearless thinking devices...need to stage some better pics and use a real camera.. iphone doesnt take real good indoor pics..

will post some more of this and the others

I build a lot of these strange devices

thanks wood


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PropNut* 
My steampunk'd system, a Dell AT101w keyboard, Nostromo gamepad (not really in use as the keyboard feels better), and custom cherry/brass steampunk case. Not shown is my Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.










that cherry case is going to look great after the cherry starts to darken-it looks great as is-good job!!!

-dimwit-


----------



## PropNut

Woodguy32, I saw your auction on ebay for those items. Very nice.


----------



## striker833

Mine









razer lacheis 4000 dpi

Razer Lycosa, Mirror Edition, basically means high gloss lol or as I like to call it the finger printer lol

and pad is razer vespula double sided mouse pad with wrist wrest









and headset is astro a40s, mixamp is downstairs so didnt post pics
sorry for crap pic, iphone cam sucks lol


----------



## Arcane.001100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PropNut*












Makes me want to go out and get some wood.









Seriously though, that is beautiful. I REALLY like your craftsmanship.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodguy32*


My old desktop in the workshop getting a test run...lol...one of my many gearless thinking devices...need to stage some better pics and use a real camera.. iphone doesnt take real good indoor pics..

will post some more of this and the others

I build a lot of these strange devices

thanks wood




















That's another awesome one!


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


It's the PATRIK Swivel chair from IKEA:











I really hate you. I went straight to the ikea store and saw it was 200 bucks.

I literally started crying on the spot.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Halciet

Getting some awkward light from the window; I'll try and get a better one later.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## newbile

Unstableiser said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> is that the logitech compact keyboard?


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skorched*


My setup











What headphones are those?


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


What headphones are those?


http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-A...8440569&sr=8-1

Audio Technica AD700's i believe.


----------



## sotorious

love the design.


----------



## sepheroth003

I thought about being lazy and not posting but I really enjoy looking at these.

/edit sry iPhone pic, wife has the camera and shes at her parents


----------



## Floy

Is that Morrowind I see on your shelf?


----------



## larrytan

Welcome all comment. =)


----------



## Fifth

This is my setup. Replacing the cheap dynex mouse with a left handed deathadder soon!!


----------



## newbile

i love marlboro lights<3
next to virgina blends


----------



## coreyL

for the moment


----------



## Webrider

G19/Habu mouse/Razer Destructor pad.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Webrider* 
G19/Habu mouse/Razer Destructor pad.










lol why such an expensive useless keyboard with a crappy 1800 dpi mouse thats basically a jacked up intellimouse? xD

well imo g19 is basically a g15 with a better screen...iono maybe it types better?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
lol why such an expensive useless keyboard with a crappy 1800 dpi mouse thats basically a jacked up intellimouse? xD

well imo g19 is basically a g15 with a better screen...iono maybe it types better?


Well at least he isn't using a dual 12" bandpass box from his car for a sub...









But seriously, I am using a cheapo Logitech MX5000 wireless combo. Works fine for me!


----------



## Webrider

Habu is 2000dpi and its closer to a deathadder than an intellimouse. I like the keyboard that's why i bought it.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Well at least he isn't using a dual 12" bandpass box from his car for a sub...









But seriously, I am using a cheapo Logitech MX5000 wireless combo. Works fine for me!

touche....but i would think he would have a g9 or a razer mamba or somethign paired with such an expensive keyboard


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
touche....but i would think he would have a g9 or a razer mamba or somethign paired with such an expensive keyboard









Its all down to preference


----------



## Webrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Its all down to preference

Yep. The habu has very sensitive buttons compared to the deathadder. Which works wonders in cod 4 using a deagle


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Its all down to preference

i hate razer mice <3

wish my sidewinder x8 worked with

my modded steelseries experience i-2...best mouse pad in the world


----------



## Byakuya

This would be mine. And for people asking about 2 keyboards, its because of 2 pc's.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

those monitors for each pc or you switch em?


----------



## KShirza1

My new mouse


----------



## Manyak

You know, for as much as I despise razer's quality (or more specifically, lack thereof), that mamba sure looks sweet.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
You know, for as much as I despise razer's quality (or more specifically, lack thereof), that mamba sure looks sweet.

Mamba is the best mouse i have ever had my hands on... leagues ahead of my now retired Lachesis

Goes great with my g19... which is leagues better then my retired Lycosa


----------



## coreyL

sidewinder x8 >mamba....just sayin


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


sidewinder x8 >mamba....just sayin


In what way? other than price


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*





















Hey man, nice setup. I like the dino skele things you have, where did you get them?


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
You know, for as much as I despise razer's quality (or more specifically, lack thereof), that mamba sure looks sweet.

Yeah, I've hated almost every razer product I've ever had (people give them to me as gifts most of the time). Out of the Lachesis, Tarantula, Baraccuda, Destructor, Lycosa, Mako, and Mamba, the only two devices I've actually kept are the last two. I took a big risk on the Mamba (primarily because it looked so cool), and for once I was more than satisfied with the quality. It really is a great mouse.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halciet* 
Yeah, I've hated almost every razer product I've ever had (people give them to me as gifts most of the time). Out of the Lachesis, Tarantula, Baraccuda, Destructor, Lycosa, Mako, and Mamba, the only two devices I've actually kept are the last two. I took a big risk on the Mamba (primarily because it looked so cool), and for once I was more than satisfied with the quality. It really is a great mouse.

I dont really care anymore who makes the mamba. Im just so blown away by it and its presentation.

so far ive had the lachesis, lycosa, distructor, carcharias, deathadder and now mamba.

the mamba and carcharias are fantastic quality products. I cannot say that about any of the other razer stuff ive had


----------



## xlr8ter

Logitech thin illuminated keyboard + CM Storm Sentinel + X-Trac Ripper XXL pad.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Logitech thin illuminated keyboard + CM Storm Sentinel + X-Trac Ripper XXL pad.


















Hold Shift+W+Space. My Illuminated can't do that. Haven't even put it out of the plastic casing yet already sending it back.


----------



## xlr8ter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Hold Shift+W+Space. My Illuminated can't do that. Haven't even put it out of the plastic casing yet already sending it back.

Playing BC2, I have no problem doing that.. maybe you got a faulty keyboard?


----------



## pcnuttie

wish i had a better desk but it's suitable and had this ever since. Walmart don't sell these desks anymore lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
Mamba is the best mouse i have ever had my hands on... leagues ahead of my now retired Lachesis

Goes great with my g19... which is leagues better then my retired Lycosa



KShirza, you mind sharing with me where you got that desk? Know the name of it? I like it a lot, it's very roomy and nice and plain.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
KShirza, you mind sharing with me where you got that desk? Know the name of it? I like it a lot, it's very roomy and nice and plain.

Yeah it thought the same thing when i saw it first

i baught it a couple years back from Copenhagen

http://www.copenhagenliving.com/

i dont think they have it any longer

ill look on it for a name or something for you

Is that you Si in your avatar?

i have a 4 door night hawk with hfp and navi.


----------



## pcnuttie

How you buy these desks anyways?


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
9mm, they're for my daily carry H&K P2000. I leave them there to remind me to chamber one of them before I leave the house.

Nice...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Playing BC2, I have no problem doing that.. maybe you got a faulty keyboard?

Aha! Then it's the new revision that is wacked. I bought two Illuminated and both are the same. They must've changed the matrix because noooooo they can't sell a non-faulty product...


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


How you buy these desks anyways?


they have a showroom here in phoenix


----------



## Zeeb7v

This is my desk, bit messy lol










And this TV acts as my 2nd moniter with my Hi-Fi acting as speakers, makes watching an HD/Blu-Ray film alot better







lol










Sorry for poor quality, spent all my money on this stuff so I have to resort to using my iPhone as a camera lol


----------



## Slayem

Nice setup man! I kind of like seeing setups that actually look like someone spends time in it, unlike some of the pics in this thread. Nice xbox collection there also!


----------



## Zeeb7v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slayem* 
Nice setup man! I kind of like seeing setups that actually look like someone spends time in it, unlike some of the pics in this thread. Nice xbox collection there also!

Cheers man, I spend alot of time in this room lol there is only 2 place I can be if not in this room, work or the pub


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


In what way? other than price


razer mice ive used are terrible =]

the only bad thing about my x8 is the fact it doesnt work on my glass mousepad

i can charge this thing for an hour and use it for a week, using it while it charges, its the perfect shape for my hand, trackign is awesome (bluetrack > laser) i do miss my g9 scroll wheel but meh. the side buttons are the best ive ever used. wireless mouse that has no lag. its amazing









razer-bad







every single razer product ive used was garbage.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


Yeah it thought the same thing when i saw it first

i baught it a couple years back from Copenhagen

http://www.copenhagenliving.com/

i dont think they have it any longer

ill look on it for a name or something for you

Is that you Si in your avatar?

i have a 4 door night hawk with hfp and navi.


Yea that is my Si


----------



## TempestxPR

Logitech G11, Razer Mamba , Razer Carcharias


----------



## coreyL

just built this for a friend who lives at my house so yeah...


----------



## PhRe4k

Nothing exciting at all.. however I just recieved my tax returned and will be building another rig and getting another desk


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.









I love your wallpapter









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakemix* 
how do you like your headphones? i am ordering them soon....

if anyone wants to see my sick set up video in sig. kthanx.

and your desk


----------



## newbile

i wish i never had a glass desk...


----------



## Verrater

Need new mouse mousepad and desk.


----------



## Ricklez420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Just out of curiosity, why do you carry?


why would you not carry? anything can happen. and you better be prepared when & if it does.


----------



## Verrater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ricklez420* 
why would you not carry? anything can happen. and you better be prepared when & if it does.

I carry too, and i agree with this sentiment. You should start a group.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ricklez420*


why would you not carry? anything can happen. and you better be prepared when & if it does.


I don't need to carry, I can deflect bullets with my mind and kill people with my pinky.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
I don't need to carry, I can deflect bullets with my mind and kill people with my pinky.

I'm the opposite. I can deflect bullets with my pinky and kill people with my mind. We should start a club.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
I'm the opposite. I can deflect bullets with my pinky and kill people with my mind. We should start a club.

i have half a mind to sig that statement


----------



## gorb




----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*





















Did you dust your PC during those past 3 days







...nice setup btw.
As for me...just your generic black keyboard and mouse


----------



## smartasien

lol at ur mouse pad hahahah. its boobies! do they feel nice? jk.
i wanted one of those b4 but i didn't want to seem like a perv when ppl came in my room.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Yea...I know the sort of people you are talking about so I have a black mouse pad cushion to substitute it if they come over. Most people I know find it awesome though...especially girls







so I find no need to do it...yet.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

nw G500

this HP keyboard is better than the G-series from Logitech, but seriously


----------



## Nightz2k

Ok, posting my el'cheapo setup _(other than the PC itself)_.









Keep in mind, my desk is like 7-8 yrs old, I REALLY need a new one whenever I can afford it. I don't want a $50 Wal-Mart desk, lol.

Anyways, Mouse, Cam and Gamepad are all Logitech. _(No real reason behind it)_ And the Keyboard is around 2 or so years old and a lot of keys are rubbing off.







I hate the CAPSLOCK key, so I always remove it. Speakers are cheap Altec Lansings. -- I know, I should be upgrading my peripherals.


----------



## DSF_x

astro a40s? **** dawwwg.

ax720's ftw! i <3 mine.


----------



## gorb

pvp: i dusted it yesterday


----------



## newbile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *
[IMG*
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/8797/dsc00155b.jpg[/IMG]

that arcade stick, what games do you play with that?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 


















My friend has that same desk -.- Mouse and keyboard are in the same place, but the tower is on the floor rather than on the desk like what you have.


----------



## meticadpa

Pic of my setup with my gaming headphones/my headset!

XTrac Ripper XXL mouse mat, Logitech Media 600 keyboard, Sidewinder X5 mouse, Musiland Monitor 02 DAC.

Edit: In case you're wondering, I didn't have the AD700s plugged in because I wasn't using them.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
My friend has that same desk -.- Mouse and keyboard are in the same place, but the tower is on the floor rather than on the desk like what you have.

It was a good desk for a long time, but I do need a new one. I took out the CD racks that were on the sides to make more room, never used'em anyway.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbile*


that arcade stick, what games do you play with that?


I'm assuming this was for me. I played some old fighting games for fun from my PS1 (Pocket Fighters, SFA3, DS3, DOA) some from my PS2 (DOA2, SFIII, MvC2, CvS2, SCII/III) and currently for my PS3 (SCIV,BB,SF4). I'm mostly using it for Street Fighter 4 and then soon to be Super Street Fighter 4. I also play around with some arcade emulator games on my PC.


----------



## newbile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
I'm assuming this was for me. I played some old fighting games for fun from my PS1 (Pocket Fighters, SFA3, DS3, DOA) some from my PS2 (DOA2, SFIII, MvC2, CvS2, SCII/III) and currently for my PS3 (SCIV,BB,SF4). I'm mostly using it for Street Fighter 4 and then soon to be Super Street Fighter 4. I also play around with some arcade emulator games on my PC.

please tell me you like Virtua Fighter


----------



## pvp309rcp

Sorry...never really got into that series. You could say that Dead or Alive (DOA) was the substitute for it. I'm just sad that the last DOA game I played was DOA2 Hardcore for PS2 since after that Tecmo/Team Ninja went to Microsoft...whereas I never bought an XBOX/360. I don't doubt VF was a great game though...I've heard great things about it.


----------



## newbile

im a humble guy, i love VF4 evo<3
EDIT: love it to death


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
Ok, posting my el'cheapo setup _(other than the PC itself)_.









Keep in mind, my desk is like 7-8 yrs old, I REALLY need a new one whenever I can afford it. I don't want a $50 Wal-Mart desk, lol.

Anyways, Mouse, Cam and Gamepad are all Logitech. _(No real reason behind it)_ And the Keyboard is around 2 or so years old and a lot of keys are rubbing off.







I hate the CAPSLOCK key, so I always remove it. Speakers are cheap Altec Lansings. -- I know, I should be upgrading my peripherals.



























Use autohotkey or some other program to remap backspace to the capslock key (I think someone also found a way to permanently change it in the registry). I just found out about it recently and IMO its awesome. You get rid of capslock and get backspace on the homerow. And seriously, I use capslock maybe a few times a year, and backspace every other sentence. Makes much more sense to have backspace on the homerow.

Nice wallpaper btw...at least I hope it's wallpaper







...


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Use autohotkey or some other program to remap backspace to the capslock key (I think someone also found a way to permanently change it in the registry). I just found out about it recently and IMO its awesome. You get rid of capslock and get backspace on the homerow. And seriously, I use capslock maybe a few times a year, and backspace every other sentence. Makes much more sense to have backspace on the homerow.

Nice wallpaper btw...at least I hope it's wallpaper







...

lol Yah it's a Wallpaper.









Main reason why I literally took out the Capslock key is cause I would always hit it while playing games and/or typing, so it was more of an annoyance.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 









Pic of my setup with my gaming headphones/my headset!

XTrac Ripper XXL mouse mat, Logitech Media 600 keyboard, Sidewinder X5 mouse, Musiland Monitor 02 DAC.

Edit: In case you're wondering, I didn't have the AD700s plugged in because I wasn't using them.









What is that mic on your AD700's? Much nicer looking than the zalman clip-on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
lol Yah it's a Wallpaper.









Main reason why I literally took out the Capslock key is cause I would always hit it while playing games and/or typing, so it was more of an annoyance.









I have a friend that does that to windows key







One thing I like about my wave (and maybe logitech keyboards in general?) you cna disable the capslock key!

Remapping to backspace would be intereting, but if I ever got used to it, I'd always be hitting capslock on other peoples computers


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Alright did a bit of desk cleaning... Moved one of my monitors to my bookshelf with my PS3 (will post pictures later). Finished my desk though.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Alright did a bit of desk cleaning... Moved one of my monitors to my bookshelf with my PS3 (will post pictures later). Finished my desk though.

















Pokewalker, nice!

But what I really want is that desktop wallpaper.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 







Pokewalker, nice!

But what I really want is that desktop wallpaper.

Here you go:


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Sorry I have no camera, but this should give the idea of what my desk looks like:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826146014 Mouse (I guess I'm the exception from neweggs reviews, this mouse rules..)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826991032 Mousepad

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823109063 Keyboard (looks alot prettier when you own it, and mine hasn't failed









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826106392 Headphones
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=acer%20h233h Monitor

All on a crappy old white desk with my haf 922 on the right side and a 5 year old hp 17 inch laptop on the left side, oh and on average 3 empty pepsi cans behind the keyboard, and there are always some kind of PC guts on the desk as well (right now its the expansion brackets and a pci wifi card lol)


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Here you go:









I love her butt. You? You're alright.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I would confirm how old the butt is first before admiring.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
I would confirm how old the butt is first before admiring.

Beauty is beauty.

Though judging from her legs, she looks fully developed.


----------



## benyu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.









cool same mouse except 3200dpi and mousepad xD

dell 2209wa e-ips panel 22"

lloyds TV lol... deathadder for any game, MS intel 1.1 strictly for counter strike only because of sensitivity. Qck steelseries mousepad, razer carcharias, logitech G110 Gaming keyboard


----------



## AMOCO

Here's mine:


----------



## i_hax

What the hell...


----------



## mr. biggums

here's mine


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_hax*


What the hell...




















DUDE. I LOVE your desk. Can you give me details on the maker/store you bought it from? I'm moving in July and absolutely need a desk like this!


----------



## Microx256




----------



## i_hax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
DUDE. I LOVE your desk. Can you give me details on the maker/store you bought it from? I'm moving in July and absolutely need a desk like this!

It's a solid glass Galant from Ikea.

You will not be disappointed, they are _really_ sturdy. Height-adjustable was the selling point for me - since a keyboard tray that's over 3 feet wide does not exist, a desk at keyboard-tray-height was the solution. The glass was just a personal choice. Heavy. The glass panel alone is about 70lbs.

It's dimensions are 63" long, 31" deep IIRC. I've got it set at 25", but I would still assume it's very sturdy at a more normal 29-30" desk height.

EDIT: One more picture for you... if it helps.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Wow... thanks so much. I'm pretty sure that's the same exact desk I saw on Ikea's site not long ago. It didn't look shiny like yours though, so maybe the glass is an option? I'll definitely be checking this out.


----------



## i_hax

If I remember correctly, there are a few glass options. Not sure this one is on the website - if it is, the picture probably sucks.

IIRC there is 'normal' glass, white glass, and (mine) black glass.


----------



## Genkaz92

http://img697.imageshack.us/i/img0150r.png/ link due to enormous size


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genkaz92*


http://img697.imageshack.us/i/img0150r.png/ link due to enormous size


lol nice desk....and crowbar?


----------



## eseb1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genkaz92*


http://img697.imageshack.us/i/img0150r.png/ link due to enormous size


You could just resize it?...


----------



## cr1




----------



## Genkaz92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slayem* 
lol nice desk....and crowbar?









Why thank you, I did not re-size it to preserve detail.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I haven't posted my setup and won't. I'm about to move to a really nice place in July. Once I have my setup the way I REALLY want it, I'll submit to the thread







My current setup is rather messy for my taste. It's not horrible but I don't feel like sharing it. Maybe I'll take before and after photos and submit both when I'm ready.


----------



## E_man

My setups going through some changes. Will be posting when done. Got stuff sold, now just to decide what to add


----------



## jimwest

The setup on my new lanbox

EDIT: Just realized how yellow Intellimouse looks lol.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


The setup on my new lanbox

EDIT: Just realized how yellow Intellimouse looks lol.

...


Looks good









But that mouse does need a nice paint job or something. Maybe plasti-dip or that 3m carbon fiber vinyl stuff some guy on here covered his mouse with (I remember seeing the thread recently).


----------



## reaper~

Here's mine.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Here's mine.



















Great setup.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


Great setup.


Heh, thanks!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Ok here's my contribution to the thread. Photos were taken with my G1 so pardon the bad lighting capture.


----------



## jimwest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Looks good









But that mouse does need a nice paint job or something. Maybe plasti-dip or that 3m carbon fiber vinyl stuff some guy on here covered his mouse with (I remember seeing the thread recently).

Sounds like an interesting idea. Liking the carbon fiber look...but I work at Micro Center and a black Intellimouse is like 6 bucks







. This one's like 5 years old and was a gift from a friend...and seeing how it's still working I probably won't replace it until it's completely dead.


----------



## Manyak

My setup is changed. This is temporary until I get the CRTs out of the way. Which probably won't be until I move (in like a month).


----------



## blocparty12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


My setup is changed. This is temporary until I get the CRTs out of the way. Which probably won't be until I move (in like a month).











Wow thats quite an amazing setup. Do you use eyefinity?


----------



## Captain318

Mine


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blocparty12* 
Wow thats quite an amazing setup. Do you use eyefinity?

Eyefinity doesn't seem to want to play nice with rotated screens


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
My setup is changed. This is temporary until I get the CRTs out of the way. Which probably won't be until I move (in like a month).










Don't tell me you're getting rid of the CRTs...









And the Model M got replaced by the filco?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Don't tell me you're getting rid of the CRTs...









And the Model M got replaced by the filco?









I'm keeping one, for gaming.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
Ok here's my contribution to the thread. Photos were taken with my G1 so pardon the bad lighting capture.



I like the flying TV.


----------



## ardentx

In the process of moving to a new place, so everything is crammed on this tiny test in the spare room. Will post updated pics in the next few months when I've got a new place.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Hi and here my setup.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 










The monitor on the left scares me


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
I like the flying TV.

Thanks, it's a swivel-arm wall mount, so instead of having it flat against the wall I have the flexibility to stretch it away from the wall and angle it to my liking. I can angle it towards my bed, or my PC chair and use it comfortably. I'll post new pics in July when I'm settled at my new place, I'm so anxious to get it set up.


----------



## Pillz Here

Asus VW246H, G15, G9, Steelseries QcK+, M-Audio AV40's, Sony MDR-7506's, 360 Pad


----------



## _CodeX_




----------



## gorb




----------



## metallicamaster3

Hell yeah. Thanks for the monitor, Manyak!


----------



## lmnop

the Sony/HP/SGI GDM-FW900 is a great monitor, glad you are happy with it. at $150 Manyak is doing people a favor!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CodeX_*












Any reason you have your 5.1 speakers like that?


----------



## xlastshotx

Heres mine, office/bedroom. This is my usual setup, but it changes depending on the work I get.


----------



## darklighthim

My pretty basic setup which i really like.


----------



## Timlander

Here is my setup. A bit messy but I dont mind. =)


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Heres mine, office/bedroom. This is my usual setup, but it changes depending on the work I get.










I like it! Never can be too far away from that coffee lol!


----------



## jimwest

Just picked up an LCD TV from work for 80 bucks. Colors and resolution aren't as good as my old CRT, but man, it's so big I don't even care anymore lol.


----------



## _CodeX_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Any reason you have your 5.1 speakers like that?

Limited space


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Ikthus

Here's mine. Yeah it's kind of dark, sorry


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikthus* 
Here's mine. Yeah it's kind of dark, sorry


















That looks like a very clean setup... feel free to share better photos when available. I'll be waiting for some.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
Just picked up an LCD TV from work for 80 bucks. Colors and resolution aren't as good as my old CRT, but man, it's so big I don't even care anymore lol.










I hate it when people rap my XBOX 360 controller up like that.. Drives me insane..


----------



## jimwest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


I hate it when people rap my XBOX 360 controller up like that.. Drives me insane..


lol. It's a habit from NES...it's not gonna stop anytime soon haha.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zamdam* 
I hate it when people rap my XBOX 360 controller up like that.. Drives me insane..

?????!???!?!?!!???

How the hell do you keep it neat then? Zip-tie it every time?


----------



## PhRe4k

Finally got around to taking pics of my new build.. old rig was an Athlon II internet-only rig









Before










After










Hidden router and modem next to the wifey's e-reader




























Wifi printer on the oposite side of the living room










Feels like Xmas in the spring


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## whipple16

mouse, keyboard and mouse pad will be replace when my new egg order arives on monday with Razer Arctosa, DeathAdder and Kabuto Mouse Mat


----------



## Parsley

This would be mine







.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


This would be mine







.





















Nice setup

Just out of curiousity (and because random comments are the best) what's in the cup?


----------



## Parsley

Coffee and a spoon







.


----------



## E_man

Should have an updated pic coming soon. 2/3 of my monitors have arrived


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
This would be mine







.










I like it. Real men have their computer I/O in view









I have some M-Audio Monitors for my decks ;D


----------



## ChosenLord

Here is mine,


----------



## iTravis

Here's mine


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I like it. Real men have their computer I/O in view









I have some M-Audio Monitors for my decks ;D


Cracking speakers aren't they? As monitors you can hear sod all if they aren't pointed at your head, but when they are they sound brilliant!


----------



## Heimsgard

My set up I know the picture looks crappy but my camera sucks.


----------



## Tirabytes

Mine


----------



## The Sun Wedge

HEH

















Yeah need to get stands for the A5's.
Secondary dilemma: Do you think my PC belongs on desk or floor?


----------



## jprovido




----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
This would be mine







.










well done with the lighting.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
well done with the lighting.

Nice ninja edit







.

It's all personal taste, and thanks







.

As it was the white on the monitor really mucked up the white balance, but that was corrected... mostly anyway.

It does actually look that "warm" in the evenings though, quite a nice atmosphere







.


----------



## lmnop

trying not to be mean. I should of been born in Asia.


----------



## .45

what I am currently set up with here today. I guess its alright for now.


----------



## computeruler

http://www.overclock.net/9294275-post9699.html

inb4 ghetto sub and terrible speakers and couch.


----------



## gorb

.45 - If you are offended by it then get less sensitive. It looks like greasy finger prints. If somebody posted a keyboard that had greasy taco meat all over it, I'd comment on that as well. Isn't the point of the topic to post pics and comment on people's pics?

computerruler - nice couch. what's with the sub? lol


----------



## ThirdLap

Here's mine, taken a few minutes ago:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Here's mine, taken a few minutes ago:










Is that an Ikea LACK desk? I'm getting one.


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.










nice epic background!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Here's mine, taken a few minutes ago:










Love that desk. I've been after something just like it. Currently elevating my 2 monitors on shoe boxes


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
Is that an Ikea LACK desk? I'm getting one.

Two of them actually!







It's so the wife and I have ample desk space when we both need to work/study. FWIW, I would advise against standing on it, but I suppose that's common sense for the rest of the world.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Love that desk. I've been after something just like it. Currently elevating my 2 monitors on shoe boxes









The stand pictured on my desk set me back about US$12. It's just an eight foot piece of pine cut into a few pieces, some wood screws, and a can of paint. Works perfect.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Two of them actually!







It's so the wife and I have ample desk space when we both need to work/study. FWIW, I would advise against standing on it, but I suppose that's common sense for the rest of the world.

The stand pictured on my desk set me back about US$12. It's just an eight foot piece of pine cut into a few pieces, some wood screws, and a can of paint. Works perfect.

Oh right, fair enough. I should probably reinforce the fact I have a penis and get to work DIY'ing this desk then


----------



## gorb

I really like that desk as well. Nice and simple and clean.


----------



## Ackmanc

My setup at home:
Microsoft Habu
Microsoft Reclusa
usb xbox 360 controller
Razer Barracuda
Giant generic mouse pad

Light


Dark


Overall


----------



## MLJS54

Glad to see this thread is still alive.

Just got the dualies mounted and the PS3 back from the living room:


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Billy O

Here's Mine


----------



## cordawg92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sun Wedge*


HEH

















Yeah need to get stands for the A5's.
Secondary dilemma: Do you think my PC belongs on desk or floor?


 Keep it on your desk!! so you can look through the window every day and bask in it's glory


----------



## Parsley

Well if you don't need the extra room and can cope with the slight increase in noise (closer to your head with no desk in the way!) I would leave it on your desk. Less dust gets in







.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonii*


This is what I have. It works for me. I don't game on this machine, it is dedicated to photography editing.










If your editing photos, look at an intuos 3 or 4, best for the money. I want to buy my wife one, she has an Intuos 2 right now which is fine, but it uses serial connection, not usb.


----------



## Manyak

I'm finally moving tomorrow!! Just wait until I get my new computer room set up, the old one will look like a joke


----------



## Marin

Photo editing.










Left to right.

- Epson V700 (for scanning my negatives and slides)
- AD700 (up at the top)
- Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click Otaku
- Samsung 245BW
- Razer eXactMat
- Razer Mamba

Misc:
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Hasselblad 201F + Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 CF
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L


----------



## lmnop

like the contrast Marin, is that a Window to the left of you? I know that Sunlight would bother me.


----------



## Marin

Sliding door that takes up the entire wall. The sunlight isn't that harsh when I'm on the comp, just I had the blinds open all the way for this pic so I could get as much light in as possible.


----------



## Manyak

Marin, that is one _sick_ camera.









When I was a kid I used to have a Canon A1 that my pops gave to me after he got a new one (I forget what model he got). It was pretty much my first camera, although I never really appreciated it because I was so young...at least not until it was gone and I had to live with crappy quality 110 film and no real focus adjustments.


----------



## Dream Desire

Sorry for the quality, was in poor lighting and taken with a phone camera.



















My Bear-Dog is not as enthusiastic about my setup as I am.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Marin, that is one _sick_ camera.









When I was a kid I used to have a Canon A1 that my pops gave to me after he got a new one (I forget what model he got). It was pretty much my first camera, although I never really appreciated it because I was so young...at least not until it was gone and I had to live with crappy quality 110 film and no real focus adjustments.


Yeah, it's my baby. Use it for the stuff digital wishes it could accomplish, lol.


----------



## Decade

WARNING PHONE PIC!










Basic $13 104 key logitech, Razer Deathadder, old mousepad that works well, meh 2.1 Creative speaker setup, Gamestop brand X360 controller, TI-30XIIS calculator (I use this quite frequently while playing Global Agenda), Mountain Dew (3 empty, one full), Acer AL2216W (Phone made it glow an odd hue), AT&T Uverse remote.


----------



## lmnop

your mouse pad is either worn out or needs a cleaning lol


----------



## Decade

It's close to 5 years old. To be honest, I don't game "harcore" enough to get a beastly one, and that one has served it's purpose well. Plus, not much real estate for movement on that tray and its the perfect height for me.


----------



## lmnop

steelseries QcK mini will fit.


----------



## Decade

$6.99 at MicroCenter. I do believe you've found me a new mousepad.


----------



## lmnop

to clean a surface properly get a bottle of isopropyl or isopropanol and distilled water. cut the isopropyl with distilled water and dampen a tack cloth with it. pat the tack cloth against the surface repeatedly. *do not scrub*. let it dry overnight.

if you have a water cooling setup it shouldn't cost you anything, these ingredients are also used in commercial LCD cleaners so it's a good investment.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
to clean a surface properly get a bottle of isopropyl or isopropanol and distilled water. cut the isopropyl with distilled water and dampen a tack cloth with it. pat the tack cloth against the surface repeatedly. *do not scrub*. let it dry overnight.

if you have a water cooling setup it shouldn't cost you anything, these ingredients are also used in commercial LCD cleaners so it's a good investment.

I normally just wash cloth mousepads with liquid hand soap. It's very gentle on the surface and gets dirt out of fabric better than alcohol. It gives it a nice scent too


----------



## lmnop

if you scrub a cloth surface you can make things worse even damage it. tap water is no good because of all the bacteria, microbes, algae and all that.

the instructions I gave are more or less from Func and I think XTrac includes Alcohol wipes. I have been cleaning cloth, plastic and granite this way for years. I know you guys clean your surfaces differently that is why I said "properly"


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
if you scrub a cloth surface you can make things worse even damage it. tap water is no good because of all the bacteria, microbes, algae and all that.

the instructions I gave are more or less from Func and I think XTrac includes Alcohol wipes. I have been cleaning cloth, plastic and granite this way for years. I know you guys clean your surfaces differently that is why I said "properly"

Obviously I don't scrub it, that ruins it in seconds. But rubbing in hand soap with your fingers is perfectly fine.

And if you're really worried about the algae and bacteria in tap water you can always just soak it in isopropyl afterwards, or use distilled water from the start.

But alcohol doesn't remove all the dirt that's really embedded into the fabric the way soap does. It's definitely the best thing to use on hard surfaces, but not on cloth. I've tried both, and you might not see the difference on a black pad but on anything else you will.


----------



## lmnop

I haven't had any problems with alcohol. the Algae is really bad here in Ontario during the summer sometimes. really smell it inside and outside.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Decade, can you PM me that wallpaper in your photo in the highest resolution you have? It looks neat... I'd love to add it to my cycling collection.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
I haven't had any problems with alcohol. the Algae is really bad here in Ontario during the summer sometimes. really smell it inside and outside.

Ew....

Yeah here we don't have that problem. Our tap water is pretty clean. A little heavy (from pipes of course), but clean.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Ew....

seriously. have to give my cats bottled water, can't make juice, coffee, tea. lol


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
seriously. have to give my cats bottled water, can't make juice, coffee, tea. lol

lol

Well if it makes you feel better I don't drink it anyway. There's quite a difference in taste between it and spring water, and I like spring water better.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol

Well if it makes you feel better I don't drink it anyway. There's quite a difference in taste between it and spring water, and I like spring water better.

it's not like that every summer, once in a while. though only once is enough to make the switch to a couple cases of Nestle Pure Life every month.


----------



## flipd

http://i45.tinypic.com/rh3jpu.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/iwrqs0.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/30uzojm.jpg

It's pretty much a Razer setup.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
http://i45.tinypic.com/rh3jpu.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/iwrqs0.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/30uzojm.jpg

It's pretty much a Razer setup.

use







tags


----------



## 420Assassin

My lazy man setup comp at end of bed hooked up to 480i tv fisher 5.1 home stereo


----------



## Shadowed Ruin

So not only am I too poor to afford a better PC, I can't afford a monitor, hence why I have to plug a long VGA cable in to my TV and use a crappy wireless keyboard & mouse. Hopefully that will change soon and I can get a decent wired kb/mouse and a monitor to put on my empty computer desk.

Looking at all these sleek, shiny, light up keyboards/cases makes me sad.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


http://i45.tinypic.com/rh3jpu.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/iwrqs0.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/30uzojm.jpg

It's pretty much a Razer setup.


lol, i have a similar aiwa stereo i use as an alarm clock...my sister bought it for me at least 10 years ago, and it still works great


----------



## Decade

Cleaned my mouse pad with the hand soap and water routine for kicks and giggles (I am going to buy a new mouse pad), went to wring water out of it, and I kid you not: it was brown water coming out. So, its drying right now and it ALMOST looks like a new mouse pad. And it's actually some odd shade of steel-blue and not dark grey.


----------



## reaper~

Before..










After...


----------



## Maytan

^Time to put the ol' G19 on ebay, eh?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
^Time to put the ol' G19 on ebay, eh?









Nah, I'll keep it for my second rig.







Hope you get your keyboard soon and please don't forget to post some pics here.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Nah, I'll keep it for my second rig.







Hope you get your keyboard soon and please don't forget to post some pics here.









Sure thing! If I don't go insane by then... Only three days left to wait.


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck. 










Where in the world did you find that wallpaper?....I need it.


----------



## newbile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash* 
Where in the world did you find that wallpaper?....I need it.

go lurk in 4chan,
or wallbase


----------



## Salami991

Just waiting for the RAT9...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbile*


go lurk in 4chan,
or wallbase


Pretty sure it would be easier to give him a link lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*


Where in the world did you find that wallpaper?....I need it.


Pretty sure it's custom-made, a simple search for 'weed heart' gets you the actual image itself. Prop it up on any background you want and voila.

http://www.wallpapercenter.net/view/...a-960x854.html (Bad resolution, just an example of how easy it is to find)


----------



## Witchdoctor

Here is some pics of my 24/7 beater and my bencher along with my single stage


----------



## Maytan




----------



## jprovido

Razer Lycoza and Razer Copperhead


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
Razer Lycoza and Razer Copperhead


























almost makes me want to pull out my copperhead for old times sake.


----------



## Fantasysage

ABS M-1, Razer Diamondback 3g on a ratpadz


----------



## coreyL

ill make a post after my klipsch synergy b3's and my new reciever get here. i have a LOT of cleaning up to do but my current case is garbage. i need to actually get around to modding my projector hushbox into a case. planning on putting 2 computer rigs in one computer case with one waterloop and one psu powering both mobo's in the case. i expect no one to even have faith in me on that project =[

need funds >.>

anyway ill clean up after some sound equipment gets here and post a pic of my setup.


----------



## gorb




----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 










those speakers are beautiful. what are they?


----------



## gorb

thanks. energy rc-10's


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
thanks. energy rc-10's

dude i almost bought those. i wondered why they looked so familiar.

i ended up buying:










http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-Bookshelf-Loudspeakers-Black/dp/B000MZE68A/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1277415850&sr =1-8
i have no idea if i'll regret my decision buying them but they once used to cost over $700... people say the horn loaded teeter is garbage =[

hey are 15 inches tall. HUGE. aparently they kick hard too. like you dont even need a sub which is WHAT i need with a tweeter that string cause i got a sub that moves my drywall >.>


----------



## gorb

Your link was a search for abs products. I'm assuming those are the synergy b-3s, which I haven't heard personally but should be just fine. You should still use a sub with them though. And I know that some people don't like horns, saying they're too bright/fatiguing, but I don't have any problem with them.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Your link was a search for abs products. I'm assuming those are the synergy b-3s, which I haven't heard personally but should be just fine. You should still use a sub with them though. And I know that some people don't like horns, saying they're too bright/fatiguing, but I don't have any problem with them.



fixed link.


----------



## corry29

Came from a DeathAdder, 
Oh this one is definitely better!
Very good mouse!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*











Came from a DeathAdder, 
Oh this one is definitely better!
Very good mouse!


Might aswell get rid of the keyboard lol.

Do you not accidentally press the buttons? Do you have normal sized hands? (genuine, non rhetorical







)


----------



## meticadpa

My Musiland Monitor 02 and speaker/headphone amp are under my desk (on top of my 100W guitar amp), and I have a headphone holder under my desk too.

The 3 wooden boxes contain guitar picks, screws, and nothing.

Soon to have some Tannoy Mercury M2 speakers when I can be arsed to pick them up.


----------



## jprovido

razer lycoza and razer copperhead


----------



## rmp459




----------



## gorb

love the paint job on that case


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*




















Love the paint/light job on the case

What's driving the TV?


----------



## Nick7269




----------



## E_man

Just got my eyefinity setup, pics tommorow


----------



## fshizl




----------



## newbile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 









dude, doesnt your eyes get tired or hurts when you sit that close to a tv?


----------



## E_man

Eyefinity. Dame KB/Mouse as before, though I did add a Belkin n52TE from a member here, and am liking it a lot. Wouldn't pay $50, but at $20, it was a good price.


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
















Eyefinity. Dame KB/Mouse as before, though I did add a Belkin n52TE from a member here, and am liking it a lot. Wouldn't pay $50, but at $20, it was a good price.

how do you keep your g35 cord so straight? mine rolls up on itself alot. >







!

EDIT:
nvm they seem to be a gamecom headset...


----------



## E_man

Yeah, it's a gamecom, but it does the same thing. Every once in a while, I just unplug it, and hold it by the top of the cord, and let it spin itself to untangle. Works so far


----------



## ghettogeddy

its a lil dusty i havent been able to find my wipes for a a while lol 
also im never on during the day so it never stands out till i see a pic lol 
mouse - g500
keyboard - saitek cyborg
pad - xtrac pad ripper
headeset - Razer Carcharias (till my plantronics come back from rma) 









why my plantronics are in rma lol


----------



## Computation Machine

My setup:

Mouse: Razer Mamba
Pad: Razer Destructor
Headset: GameCom Plantronics
Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Computation Machine*


My setup:

Mouse: Razer Mamba
Pad: Razer Destructor
Headset: GameCom Plantronics
Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II
http://i48.tinypic.com/1231wk4.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2wovbm8.jpg



be very careful with your plantronics this is the 2nd set ive snapped in half just taking them off my head lol


----------



## Computation Machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


be very careful with your plantronics this is the 2nd set ive snapped in half just taking them off my head lol


Thanks for the warning! haha


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
be very careful with your plantronics this is the 2nd set ive snapped in half just taking them off my head lol

Really? I've owned 2. the 377 I had for a long time no issues, than I got a great deal on some 777's, sold the 377's (ended up being a free upgrade) with 0 problems. Headset seems quite sturdy there, it's the mic that worries me.


----------



## digitalurn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*












Oblivion in Eyefinity is amazing... especailly with weather/landscape mods. How are your frame rates? I have a heavily modded version (Qarl, Really AEVWD, etc), and have some pretty serious drops on my Eyefinity setup. I guess that's to be expected, though. Also, same mousepad!


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Really? I've owned 2. the 377 I had for a long time no issues, than I got a great deal on some 777's, sold the 377's (ended up being a free upgrade) with 0 problems. Headset seems quite sturdy there, it's the mic that worries me.

this is my 2nd set ive snapped them both in the same place


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitalurn* 
Oblivion in Eyefinity is amazing... especailly with weather/landscape mods. How are your frame rates? I have a heavily modded version (Qarl, Really AEVWD, etc), and have some pretty serious drops on my Eyefinity setup. I guess that's to be expected, though. Also, same mousepad!









Yeah, I have those mods too, and no issues. Well, when going into a different "loading area" it stutters horribly for a few seconds, but otherwise, no real issues I've seen yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
this is my 2nd set ive snapped them both in the same place

That's strange. Hope mine don't.


----------



## PhRe4k




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Logitech G15 rev2, Logitech G9, Plantronics 377


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhRe4k*





















New build? Not sure I've ever seen someone keep the stock wallpaper on it for long


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


New build? Not sure I've ever seen someone keep the stock wallpaper on it for long










It's a few months old, however I just haven't found any good wallpapers in 1080p


----------



## wuddersup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhRe4k*


It's a few months old, however I just haven't found any good wallpapers in 1080p










interfaceLIFT.com

$10 says your wallpaper will be different within the hour


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuddersup* 
interfaceLIFT.com

$10 says your wallpaper will be different within the hour









Nice find friend, I'll browse until I see something I like


----------



## E_man

alphacoders is also great


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
alphacoders is also great

Wow nice find as well! + Rep for the both of ye


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Love the paint/light job on the case

What's driving the TV?


The rig that you see... Ran multiple HDMI/VGA/SPDIF cables through the walls and ceiling when I remodeled the room.


----------



## wuddersup

New 24.6" Samsung


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Before (when I lived with my parents) http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...ml#post9185799

After, when I got married and moved out:


----------



## ripster

details here


----------



## Maytan

hnghgnggggg I freaking love the coloring of the Unicomps.


----------



## Eiko

Mouse: Razer Mamba, Pad: $2 at WalMart, Keys: Generic PS/2

My external HDD and other miscellaneous "desk stuff" is in the little cubbyhole underneath; it's an old school desk.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 









Id never think the Antec 900 would look good in white but wow...


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
its a lil dusty i havent been able to find my wipes for a a while lol
also im never on during the day so it never stands out till i see a pic lol
mouse - g500
keyboard - saitek cyborg
pad - xtrac pad ripper
headeset - Razer Carcharias (till my plantronics come back from rma)









why my plantronics are in rma lol









Sorry if this is old, but they let you RMA that set?

My friend has that same headset and it broke in that EXACT spot lol.....


----------



## Draygonn

Steelseries 6Gv2 and Xai, Rocketfish pad, Psyko's with MacGyver'd headset holder, G27, Buttkicker, Logitech Trackman Wheel for a 2nd comp running the portrait display, and Sharp 10,000 btu portable airconditioner (it rocks).


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 









Clean setup, I made that wallpaper by the way







It's quite popular all over the web, and there's maybe 2 others I've made that have also become popular.

Edit: Though that one looks like it has a bit added to it. My original doesn't have those thorny looking lines on the moon, nor the trees on the ground.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draygonn* 
Steelseries 6Gv2 and Xai, Rocketfish pad, Psyko's with MacGyver'd headset holder, G27, Buttkicker, Logitech Trackman Wheel for a 2nd comp running the portrait display, and Sharp 10,000 btu portable airconditioner (it rocks).










That looks like my chair







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 









Looks awesome, but move the left speaker a little closer to the tv. They're not symmetrical!!!







.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuddersup* 









Reddit, love that place!

w t f p p l


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 









I really like this bench. Have you ever thought of putting a fan under the MB to cool the bottom side of the socket? A hole cut in the MB tray to place a fan under the MB's CPU socket, kind of like how the rad has holes cut in the top tray to mount the rad fans.

It's an awesome build!


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
My lazy man setup comp at end of bed hooked up to 480i tv fisher 5.1 home stereo









Nice bong









I also love the stethoscope


----------



## coreyL

]









my setup:

my sig rig
*Gateway FPD2485W: 24 inc widescreen with 1vga 1 dvi 2 component, 1 composite,. an svideo port, 4 usb ports.*

samsung syncmaster 940bw. thing is teh suck.
logitech g13, and g15 keyboards
alienware tactx mouse
NAD T751 reciever
two crap kenwood LR speakers.
dual 12 inch rockford fosgate subs hooked up to a soundstream class a 10,2 amp.which is hooked up to a power suply from the 70's acting as an inverter for the sdoundstream class a 10.2
gallo nucleus speaker for center.
im messing around with my system anyway. the gallo speaker is awesome.


----------



## drjoey1500

Nice door


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Nice door

long story. separation anxiety from my dog. she literally broke her $200 cage designed for 100 pound+ rotweilers and pit bulls when she was a puppy about 54 pounds. she's part rottweiler, part Sheppard, part golden retriever.










Sophie, say hi to OCN lol.


----------



## Ctekcop

my humble postation:


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
long story. separation anxiety from my dog. she literally broke her $200 cage designed for 100 pound+ rotweilers and pit bulls when she was a puppy about 54 pounds. she's part rottweiler, part Sheppard, part golden retriever.










Sophie, say hi to OCN lol.

Oh, I see. It was the demons raging inside of her. That dog does have evil in her eyes.

At first glance I thought 'zombie incident', especially with damage around the doorknob. Now that you explain it, the damage looks more from a caged beast than zombies lol.

Anyway, back on topic your rig is cool too







.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Oh, I see. It was the demons raging inside of her. That dog does have evil in her eyes.

At first glance I thought 'zombie incident', especially with damage around the doorknob. Now that you explain it, the damage looks more from a caged beast than zombies lol.

Anyway, back on topic your rig is cool too







.


haha when you live in an 11,500 sq ft house and theres 6 cats in it and the dog messes with them, it turns into a CF pretty fast.

thanks for liking my rig


----------



## SEN_ONE

Stock









Mmmm.....


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE* 
Stock









Mmmm.....

Wow nice!!!! What G15 applets are you using?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE* 
Stock




















I want to do this to my sidewinder now


----------



## Lanx




----------



## Lanx

thats my ergo 4k/cherry brown mod+tenkeyless, and nostromo n52+cherry browns as well, cm inferno and steelseries sx pad.
still modding the keyboard+g15 inards in there when it comes.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NitrousX* 
Wow nice!!!! What G15 applets are you using?

Right now Everest, EVGA Precision and WVS for winamp. WVS is awesome, but the LED functions don't work on the G510. Not really a big deal to me though. I'm still looking for more that would be useful to me.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE* 
Stock









Mmmm.....





































If only they had mechanical switches in them


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanx* 
thats my ergo 4k/cherry brown mod+tenkeyless, and nostromo n52+cherry browns as well, cm inferno and steelseries sx pad.
still modding the keyboard+g15 inards in there when it comes.

Looks like an optical illusion. It took me a minute to figure out what I was looking at. Looks good....


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE* 
Stock









Mmmm.....





































I don't generally give reps for many things like this, but this is awesome. Very original, you don't see many white or white orange combos.


----------



## ripster

We go a little retro at Geekhack.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripster* 
We go a little retro at Geekhack.









Btw, I like your Totoro on your printer.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









I want to do this to my sidewinder now










its too bad the sidewinder blue track technology is garbage. it wouldnt ever work on my steelseries experience i-2 glass mousepad.

my g9, mx revolution, tactx, razer lachesis, my bro's razer all worked on it flawlessly.

anyway how did he make a display picture for his g510? can i do that to my g13 or g15?


----------



## SEN_ONE

^ You can add a .BMP with Everest Ultimate Edition or AIDA64's G15 LCD function menu. I just made a .bmp in Photoshop. It has to be 160x43 in size. You can also use another applet called LOADBMP that was made for the G15. I think there are a few more steps involved than if you were using Everest or AIDA64.


----------



## Phaedrus2129




----------



## Roman5

This is mine. Best thing I did this year was replace my desk, keyboard, mouse, pad, and hook up my old hifi. Sounds thunderous, no need for a sub


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
This is mine. Best thing I did this year was replace my desk, keyboard, mouse, pad, and hook up my old hifi. Sounds thunderous, no need for a sub


















Nice to see someone with decent speaker placement







.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Nice to see someone with decent speaker placement







.

Thanks.







Much prefer them angled towards me and not having speakers taking up space by sitting on the desk.


----------



## Roman5

Can someone tell me why I can't post threads? I posted a new thread a couple of days ago in this forum, it said to be approved by moderator before it's visible, and it never appeared. It was about mousepads, which I've now sorted anyway. I just created a new thread, and same thing. It might never appear. This never used to happen. Since when did the moderator approval thing come in, and how come I can post replies but not threads?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Can someone tell me why I can't post threads? I posted a new thread a couple of days ago in this forum, it said to be approved by moderator before it's visible, and it never appeared. It was about mousepads, which I've now sorted anyway. I just created a new thread, and same thing. It might never appear. This never used to happen. Since when did the moderator approval thing come in, and how come I can post replies but not threads?









It might be there to prevent new threads in the old peripherals section (this one we are in right now). Try to make a thread in the mouse section: http://www.overclock.net/mice/


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Derp* 
It might be there to prevent new threads in the old peripherals section (this one we are in right now). Try to make a thread in the mouse section: http://www.overclock.net/mice/

Ah!







Thanks. Is that mice forum also for keyboard threads?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roman5* 
Ah!







Thanks. Is that mice forum also for keyboard threads?

No, that would be here: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Derp* 
No, that would be here: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/

Lol, I asked that question too soon before checking. Doh! Thanks man.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I call it... a lazy high schooler's nightmare.










I dare someone to name at least 5 things in this picture that are out of place.


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 









lanboy case?


----------



## jimwest




----------



## strezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz* 
I call it... a lazy high schooler's nightmare.

I dare someone to name at least 5 things in this picture that are out of place.

Let me give this a try









seems to me someone eats spoon fulls of Nuttela


----------



## OverSightX

Heres mine.
KB/M- G11/G5 (love my G5 but just bought a G9 to see how I like it so Im waiting on shipping)
Goliathus Pad


































TV (Loaned my PS3 to my cousin because it just collects dust here


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.45* 
lanboy case?

Yes?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

G15 Keyboard
Razer Deathadder 3.5G
Razer Vespula Mousepad
JVC RX900 cans with banana holder stand
Solid Snake action figure
Super Saiyan Vegeta Bobblehead


----------



## Anton338

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 









Oh boy. That looks incredible.
White 900 with white led cathodes. You are a genius.

Here's mine:










Yesterday I put in a NH-U12P

and a new sound card. Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty

Here's the beast so far


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Yes?

couldn't figure it out as I have only seen it once before but am seriously looking into one. would love your input on it.


----------



## MLJS54

Latest. Jim Raynor notepad FTW


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Haven't posted in a while, here is my current setup. I moved my PS3 into my living room, and gave one of my 22" monitors to my brother for his computer...


----------



## SEN_ONE

What's the tall tubular thing on the back left corner of the desk? Light?


----------



## Zero4549

I'll snag a pic tomarrow in the sunlight (Just have the camera on my samsung vibrant, so no flash, and my room is poorly lit)


----------



## DrDarkTempler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Latest. Jim Raynor notepad FTW










OMG you still have that Speaker from Dell? those are awesome, but i don't use it anymore, i used my Z-5500 now lol, those speaker are hidden somewhere in the garage hahaha


----------



## jimwest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Latest. Jim Raynor notepad FTW










Quite possibly the greatest mouse ever made. Mine is yellow b/c it's so old.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrDarkTempler* 
OMG you still have that Speaker from Dell? those are awesome, but i don't use it anymore, i used my Z-5500 now lol, those speaker are hidden somewhere in the garage hahaha

Those actually were given to me by a dealership when I purchased a car a long long time ago. They still bump with my AuzenTech Forte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
Quite possibly the greatest mouse ever made. Mine is yellow b/c it's so old.

+1. Especially with Hyperglide replacement feet. Waiting for my Steelseries NP+ mousepad to get here. Going to see if it will be worthy of the MS 1.1/QcK+ combo.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
G15 Keyboard
Razer Deathadder 3.5G
Razer Vespula Mousepad
JVC RX900 cans with banana holder stand
Solid Snake action figure
Super Saiyan Vegeta Bobblehead









Looks like your PC is about to go SSJ4.









Only problem I have with glass desktops is that you can see all the cables all over the place. Kinda a shame...everything else is so cool.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Latest. Jim Raynor notepad FTW











Jim Raynor notepad for the win Oh Hellz Yah

Top left:


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


G15 Keyboard
Razer Deathadder 3.5G
Razer Vespula Mousepad
JVC RX900 cans with banana holder stand
Solid Snake action figure
Super Saiyan Vegeta Bobblehead










what speakers are those?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Hope you like it


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My office


----------



## EmMure

ill post a picture once my new mousepad comes in


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Latest. Jim Raynor notepad FTW










Intelli Optical 1.1 + QcK + Keyboard with Cherry Mx blacks+ AD700= win.


----------



## EmMure

6gv2,xai,QcK+,5hv2


----------



## TDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*


Keyboard: HP Netboard
Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
Pad: Generic Thingy

Total cost: $5












Hey dont want to offend, but seriously... get some ispropyl alcahol and a towel and clean that keyboard. EWWWW


----------



## ibfreeekout

Here's mine. Liking it so far!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Nice keyboard/mouse combo. Looking at your monitor's, I want to see a picture of your chair. Do you sit on a phone book to operate your PC?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


Hey dont want to offend, but seriously... get some ispropyl alcohol and a towel and clean that keyboard. EWWWW










I partially agree with this idea. I agree with the alcohol, but not the towel. Follow these directions completely: 1.Take the keyboard out to a paved surface (driveway, sidewalk...ect) that has no free standing structures within 15'. 2.Pour the alcohol over the entire keyboard, making sure it gets deep in the keys. 3.light a match and throw it on the keyboard. 4.Post results in this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*


I partially agree with this idea. I agree with the alcohol, but not the towel. Follow these directions completely: 1.Take the keyboard out to a paved surface (driveway, sidewalk...ect) that has no free standing structures within 15'. 2.Pour the alcohol over the entire keyboard, making sure it gets deep in the keys. 3.light a match and throw it on the keyboard. 4.Post results in this thread. Good luck.


I concur.


----------



## JK.

i wish i have cam to show u guys my big sound system







its almost wide more than 3*
19 inch screen if u put them side by side

but i don't have very cool system in computer i only have 
gigabyte ga770ud3 rev1
and also amd 7750 black edition 
and ddr2 ram kingstone 2*2g bus1066
ati hd4870 (powerfull enough for my need at these time )
ocz 500watt ps
and dell 19 inch (thats the one that need upgrade but i can't find good monitor yet in where i live )
well for the mouse i have steelseries ikari laser 
and for the keyboard lol can't talk about it (during upgrade if i saw something worth the money )

well all my system is cool and work nice no need to upgrade more than that maeby i upgrade cpu and motherboard and ram some time in the next three months


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE* 
Nice keyboard/mouse combo. Looking at your monitor's, I want to see a picture of your chair. Do you sit on a phone book to operate your PC?









Lmao sometimes it feels like I'm sitting on a phone book during prolonged gaming sessions, although much better than past chairs I've used. What's funny though is the monitors are still not at eye-level when I sit up straight. It's fine when I'm leaning back in the chair though. Also after doing that the two screens line up better. The end goal is to have two more of the main monitor though XD


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95* 







hope you like it :d

crt eye-finity. The way its meant to be used.

anyways, heres my setup. I pulled out the keyboard tray so you guys can see my week old dishes :]


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 









LOL. Like the head for your headset.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teajayyy* 
anyways, heres my setup. I pulled out the keyboard tray so you guys can see my week old dishes :]










Glad to see I'm not the only one that does that XD


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout* 
Glad to see I'm not the only one that does that XD

Ahaha That ketchup is seriously about a week old. That rice on the left is like 3 days and its hard as a rock xD

Gonna be fun to clean them.


----------



## SEN_ONE

That is nasty. Have anything to do with your avatar? My guess says, yes.


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE* 
That is nasty. Have anything to do with your avatar? My guess says, yes.

Correct ahah


----------



## Manyak

Here's my new setup. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!


----------



## KingFrizzy

^^ Like your setup minus the clutter of all the monitors. Just moved so the room isn't finished. I am in the process of ordering two large paintings.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Here's my new setup. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!











Still living in 1999 with CRTs!


----------



## EmMure

hey hey,i use a crt still gives a better picture then any lcd ive seen


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*


^^ Like your setup minus the clutter of all the monitors. Just moved so the room isn't finished. I am in the process of ordering two large paintings.


I like yours too









And I agree about the clutter, but unfortunately there's no room for me to store the CRTs anywhere else in the house so they're just gonna have to stay on my desk. I absolutely refuse to get rid of them.

It's a lot bigger than it looks in the picture though, in real life it doesn't feel cluttered at all. (That center LCD is 30").

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Still living in 1999 with CRTs!


Those CRTs are amazing though. The only LCDs who's stationary images are better cost $4,000+, and _no_ LCD can beat it with a moving image.

1920x1200 @ a true 100Hz makes games look REALLY good.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I like yours too









And I agree about the clutter, but unfortunately there's no room for me to store the CRTs anywhere else in the house so they're just gonna have to stay on my desk. I absolutely refuse to get rid of them.

It's a lot bigger than it looks in the picture though, in real life it doesn't feel cluttered at all. (That center LCD is 30").

Those CRTs are amazing though. The only LCDs who's stationary images are better cost $4,000+, and _no_ LCD can beat it with a moving image.

1920x1200 @ a true 100Hz makes games look REALLY good.


Oh yea that is what I am talking about. There used to be some really BA CRTs that would make most LCDs look like crap. I never got to use one because of how much they cost, but iv seen some and they were very nice.
Also I see many people have the G11 keyboard, very nice.









Well I cant find the pic of my setup that I took a while back, so I will just have to take another...


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Oh yea that is what I am talking about. There used to be some really BA CRTs that would make most LCDs look like crap. I never got to use one because of how much they cost, but iv seen some and they were very nice.
Also I see many people have the G11 keyboard, very nice.









Well I cant find the pic of my setup that I took a while back, so I will just have to take another...










Nice case. It looked so interesting I had to go skim through your work log







. I like how you organized the work log btw, I was expecting to have to get to page 65 to get to a pic







.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Nice case. It looked so interesting I had to go skim through your work log







. I like how you organized the work log btw, I was expecting to have to get to page 65 to get to a pic







.

Oh thanks a lot!







It sure was a good bit of work. Looking back the main thing I would have changed about it would be the paint choices. It was my first major case build, and the paint did not come out like I was hoping for. Oh well, it still is a very nice case either way. Thanks again.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## d33r

heres my rigg


----------



## Timlander

Very nice guys, they both look very nice and clean. =) Too bad my desk is covered in a ton of crap lol.


----------



## Mongol

A little cramped (since I moved the 800 off the floor) but I'm in the process of moving, and 2 more 24's and an Ikea Galant are on the way.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
A little cramped (since I moved the 800 off the floor) but I'm in the process of moving, and 2 more 24's and an Ikea Galant are on the way.


















You moving the entire desk/computer somewhere else? I don't think your desk can fit 3 monitors atm.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
You moving the entire desk/computer somewhere else? I don't think your desk can fit 3 monitors atm.









He mentioned that he was getting 2 more monitors *and an ikea galant*

Galant is a desk. A huge desk. And it can definitely hold 3 monitors...


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
He mentioned that he was getting 2 more monitors *and an ikea galant*

Galant is a desk. A huge desk. And it can definitely hold 3 monitors...

Oh ok I see now. Yea I had no idea what that was until you mentioned it just now. lol.


----------



## Mongol

Oops. Specificity isn't one of my strong points.

I'm physically moving to a larger domicile and acquiring a desk of ample proportions while simultaneously adding a pair of 24" visual and RF radiation generators.









Blehhh. I just realized how shoddy the Droid 2 camera is. Need a new rom.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## end0rphine

Spilt coffee


----------



## jprovido




----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 

















i feel sorry for your loss in sound quality









bose = buy other sound equipment.


----------



## akkinenijaji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 

bose = buy other sound equipment.

Hahaha made my day...


----------



## NrGx

Peripherals: Microsoft Basic KB (love it because it's so worn in), Logitech G500


----------



## Huski

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

no one poke fun








i need a new desk badly
and pics from my phone arent so good


----------



## gorb




----------



## Izvire




----------



## tweaker123

so many steelseries mousepads


----------



## gorb

I have 3 steelseries mousepads, but I don't like em with the g500 D:


----------



## Manyak




----------



## Esmil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*












Beautiful.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 









Really am digging that setup. Wish I had that much desk real estate to work with. I'd have a few more monitors myself XD


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout* 
Really am digging that setup. Wish I had that much desk real estate to work with. I'd have a few more monitors myself XD

Thanks









I've actually got a second 30" screen on the way!


----------



## Dibbs

This is when my area was actually clean. =P
Looking to get an L desk and put the M-Aud's on some speak stands to be at ear level.
Also looking for a red back lit mechanical keyboard with a similar feel to the lycosa. (If something like that exists xD)


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*












Beautiful man!!

I'll post mine up after turkey break!


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Thanks









I've actually got a second 30" screen on the way!










what are you using to have the task bar across each screen?


----------



## xilop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Current setup,



























Looks great.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 

















that gave me an awe-gasm!









ps lemme clean up for a post lol


----------



## SEN_ONE

I once had a keyboard I painted, leaving it with no signs of key designations. It kept people off my computer that didn't have any business on it. There are some nice human interface device setup's in this mo'fuga'.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*




















I see you're using a 2WIRE modem/router...

Right now, this and this for me.


----------



## gunner46

delete


----------



## gunner46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*












 Where did you get the head for your headphones?


----------



## JEFFBEAUCHAMP




----------



## JEFFBEAUCHAMP

I could onpy fit half the monitor in the pic but you get the idea


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunner46*


Where did you get the head for your headphones?


It was a gift, I think they got it from eBay.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I see you're using a 2WIRE modem/router...

Right now, this and this for me.




















Awe man I am sorry to see that. I feel for ya with that HP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JEFFBEAUCHAMP*












haha very nice.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *gunner46*   Where did you get the head for your headphones?  
   Amazon.com: Unisex Head, Hard Plastic Clear: Home & Garden

Closest to it?


----------



## Penryn

Logitech LX 710 Keyboard, Razer Naga, XBox 360 Wireless Controller, WoW WotLK Collectors Edition Mouse Pad


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I see you're using a 2WIRE modem/router...

Right now, this and this for me.




















WHAAAAT?

I didn't realize that anyone else on this forum had ancient HP's. Look at my setup.


----------



## vibrancyy

will have to add some clean ones, excuse the iphone picture. :]










Acer 24" LED Monitors, Lycosa, G500, Etc.


----------



## thisizbrian




----------



## alansg

mi cfg:
mouse microsoft 1.1
mousepad razer goliathus medium
headphones sennheiser pc151
keyboard a-tech minikeyboard

& now speakers: Edifier X3 2.1


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alansg*




mi cfg:
mouse microsoft 1.1
mousepad razer goliathus medium
headphones sennheiser pc151
keyboard a-tech minikeyboard

& now speakers: Edifier X3 2.1


Complete with edge wrapping still on









Take it off. Live life on the edge!


----------



## alansg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Complete with edge wrapping still on









Take it off. Live life on the edge!


yes. but i need to cover to paint my room


----------



## spiderm0nkey

This thread has got me excited about setting up my new corner desk when I move into a my partners place on Sunday! Plus am even more excited that I'll have room for an extra 2 monitors later on down the track after having seen so many sexy tri-monitor setups in this thread!


----------



## Live_free

Guess I will post two.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Just did some minor changes.. Added a monitor for the 360 and put in case lights.


----------



## Dibbs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy* 
Just did some minor changes.. Added a monitor for the 360 and put in case lights.


















If you don't mind me asking, what desk is that?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dibbs* 
If you don't mind me asking, what desk is that?

+1, I love the setup and that's a nice photo. Your room is really neat and has a nice atmosphere to it. Seems like an Ikea desk to me.


----------



## KingFrizzy

it is one of those build your own ikea desk just the black/brown table top and 7 ikea silver legs.


----------



## Savag3

This is my setup until Christmas. Then I'll hopefully have my rig built and can sell the laptop


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


This is my setup until Christmas. Then I'll hopefully have my rig built and can sell the laptop










The N64 is definitely *win*


----------



## ZachOlauson

Here is my current set up. Im moving in about a month and my desk is already at our new house, so for now I'm rockin' a folding white table haha

BTW, sorry about horrible pic quality, my Blackberrys camera is sooo bad.


----------



## Balsagna

Here are a couple pics of my desk/peripherals for my PC. Sorry for any bad pictures.. I have a Droid X and sometimes it takes awesome pics, and other times it takes **** ones...


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balsagna* 
Here are a couple pics of my desk/peripherals for my PC. Sorry for any bad pictures.. I have a Droid X and sometimes it takes awesome pics, and other times it takes **** ones...

]

i feel so bad for you that you wasted money on the mamba and mega from razer


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
i feel so bad for you that you wasted money on the mamba and mega from razer

Hate to say it but that was possibly the most condescending way you could've put that...


----------



## EmMure

im not being condescending at all,i feel bad he wasted money on those when he could spent half the money and gotten so much better


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
im not being condescending at all,i feel bad he wasted money on those when he could spent half the money and gotten so much better

The fact that you did NOT point out the G15 keyboard makes me think that you don't have a proper keyboard either. I'm guessing that you have a backlight rubber dome like all these people. If you do, you have no right to diss his setup. YOU could as well have gotten better

Mechanicals ftw


----------



## EmMure

OUCH! no i have a steelseries 6gv2 noob! lol jk on the noob


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
OUCH! no i have a steelseries 6gv2 noob! lol jk on the noob

I was just guessing

But why complain on the mamba? Have you ever used it for prolonged periods? It works very well if you have the proper mouse pad and one of the later revisions that have less problems.....

btw, I have the 6gv2 as well


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
I was just guessing

But why complain on the mamba? Have you ever used it for prolonged periods? It works very well if you have the proper mouse pad and one of the later revisions that have less problems.....

btw, I have the 6gv2 as well

Mamba is just overpriced and doesn't have long battery life. He could have gotten a better mouse for under 80. Saving 50 bucks. Also razers quality is second to a million in a lot of things. Their mid range line up tends to be good but their higher end line up is kind of cheesy. IN MY OPINION. He could have saved ~100 bucks and gotten better quality is all.

I too has the 6GV2. AWESOME SAUCE!


----------



## EmMure

i have a mamba and it was a waste of money from top to bottom,ill stick to steelseries lol


----------



## swrmxs

An MS/Razer Reclusa keyboard and MS laser mouse 6000 on a CM Storm CS-S Battle Pad H2


----------



## De-Zant

Sure it is a waste of money overpriced mouse, but that doesn't mean that it isn't good under certain conditions....


----------



## EmMure

idk,but i never found anything i liked about the mamba,very poorly made and designd


----------



## jdcrispe95

Sorry of the really bad quality, pictures taken with a Samsung J700v


----------



## AMOCO

Here is my Setup:


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Here's my new setup. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!










The opal lake...

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...opal_lake.html


----------



## dracotonisamond

a pic from a while back, although nothing has changed.










i need a new table


----------



## jprovido




----------



## Th0m0_202

dont mind the alcohol... haha. its for stereosonic tomorrow (techno festival







)
saving for 2 more acer 22inch moniter for xfire eyefinity


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
im not being condescending at all,i feel bad he wasted money on those when he could spent half the money and gotten so much better

I've had both of these components for a while and I've never had any issue what so ever with either of them.

I've actually never had a problem with Razer, ever. And if you think you can get 7.1 surround sound in a head set, with a control pod that you can manually (and easily) change every speaker and don't have to configure any software to get your mic/ sensitivity and sound just righ..

Please point it out, I'd really like to see that







.

Not to mention the comfort of these things... and the eye candy they provide.

And I'd like to also see a wire/wireless mouse that also has a little eye candy that has a .1ms response time... I can't find any of those either. Also, I've always loved the feel of the Razer Death Adder and the Mamba fits it in nearly the exact same way.

Is it a little expensive? Yes, I agree. Is it worth the price? Well, that's open to opinion. Price is in the eyes of the beholder you know... And what's a hobby without spending the extra cash? You have people with $300 cars and $3000 stereo systems......

I searched for a while and could not find a better headset nor mouse than these. I'll probably get rid of my G15 and pick up a Razer, everything matches my scheme except that.....


----------



## EmMure

the whole 7.1 gaming headset thing is a gimmick and a joke to get more money outta the consumer imo


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
dont mind the alcohol... haha. its for stereosonic tomorrow (techno festival







)
saving for 2 more acer 22inch moniter for xfire eyefinity









I know, you're just using the bottles to "balance" things on the shelf, right?









I laughed, my picture shows a can of beer on the desk. I'll post it later.


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
I know, you're just using the bottles to "balance" things on the shelf, right?









I laughed, my picture shows a can of beer on the desk. I'll post it later.

hahaha. this thing is tomorrow dude







http://stereosonic.com.au/artists/
bought the jd earlier for it. and the vodka is there to ummm balance the desk... lol


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
the whole 7.1 gaming headset thing is a gimmick and a joke to get more money outta the consumer imo

In games, sure. I can see that as most games don't utilize over 5.1. But that can be said to a whole computer

Do games really use 4 cores fully let alone Hyperthreading?? Do they really need to have a 5970 in Crossfire?? It's just the latest and greatest that's out, whether used or not, you'll still have it.

The Megalodon has the 7.1 capability, but it'll run the 5.1 in all games easily.. So when a 7.1 game comes out, look like 90+% of the headphones can't use it..

/win


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balsagna* 
In games, sure. I can see that as most games don't utilize over 5.1. But that can be said to a whole computer

Do games really use 4 cores fully let alone Hyperthreading?? Do they really need to have a 5970 in Crossfire?? It's just the latest and greatest that's out, whether used or not, you'll still have it.

The Megalodon has the 7.1 capability, but it'll run the 5.1 in all games easily.. So when a 7.1 game comes out, look like 90+% of the headphones can't use it..

/win


"When a 7.1 game comes out" even your headset won't support it. Why? Because it is physically impossible for a headset to support surround because the drivers need to be at least 70cm away from your ears to work. In the end, you headset still only has 2 cups, and the sounds of the other cup can't be heard by the other ear, which is the WHOLE POINT OF SURROUND SOUND.

Let me explain why you detect that your headset has better sound positioning.

Emulated surround. Yes, even though your headset may have 8 drivers, a lot of the surround work is done with software. And that kind of software exists for 2.0 headsets, and it works just as well....

Not saying that your headset is crap though. It's a whole lot better than mine









I didn't know anything at the time, and wasted my money on something gimmicky...


----------



## Balsagna

I'm sorry but I'd have to disagree with you. I'm a little bit of an Audiophile and you can clearly hear a difference between 2, 5, and 7 surround sound. You can't hear it to the extent of a 'real' surround sound setup in your house/room, but you can hear it much better than 2.0 in a headset.

The problem is finding movies/games that support 7.1 sound. As a side hobby, I'll usually remix songs that I love (big fan of Trance and DJ Tiesto) and port it to 7.1 surround in a headset/speaker setup

Also, you do know sound enters your ear at the same place, it's the angle at which sound hits the little hairs (or something like that.. can't remember from Health 101 back in college) 70cm away would get way better angles, but the a good, quality headset can get that same angle no matter the distance.. in no way is the Megalodon 'perfect' but it makes 7.1/ 5.1 just fine


----------



## Orzornn

My desk is messy and crappy, but here's some pics... sorry for bad quality the iPod touch doesn't like taking good quality photo's unless you have good lighting.


























And yes, I don't bother to hide the wires in my case lol.


----------



## Mongol

There's a Tritton 720 on the wall that I missed...will include later after I pick up my Ikea Galant corner desk and finally have room to set up surround vision.


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balsagna* 
I'm sorry but I'd have to disagree with you. I'm a little bit of an Audiophile and you can clearly hear a difference between 2, 5, and 7 surround sound. You can't hear it to the extent of a 'real' surround sound setup in your house/room, but you can hear it much better than 2.0 in a headset.

The problem is finding movies/games that support 7.1 sound. As a side hobby, I'll usually remix songs that I love (big fan of Trance and DJ Tiesto) and port it to 7.1 surround in a headset/speaker setup

Also, you do know sound enters your ear at the same place, it's the angle at which sound hits the little hairs (or something like that.. can't remember from Health 101 back in college) 70cm away would get way better angles, but the a good, quality headset can get that same angle no matter the distance.. in no way is the Megalodon 'perfect' but it makes 7.1/ 5.1 just fine

de-zant is right,the "surround ur hearing is software based not legit surround sound..and im sorry not to be a dick but if u knew anything about audiophile ud know this,and if you "remix" songs youd also know u prolly have some of the worse headphones to do it with


----------



## B!0HaZard

Before removing wheel:








After:









G500
Tarantula
QCK

MOMO









Yeah, I know my color scheme is messed up :/


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard* 
Before removing wheel:








After:









G500
Tarantula
QCK

MOMO









Yeah, I know my color scheme is messed up :/

You have the same headset as me.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
de-zant is right,the "surround ur hearing is software based not legit surround sound..and im sorry not to be a dick but if u knew anything about audiophile ud know this,and if you "remix" songs youd also know u prolly have some of the worse headphones to do it with


You're assuming things now. It is software based surround sound, and not true surround sound, that's fine. It still works, even if it's not perfect, it'll never be perfect in ANY headset, ever. I remix songs in a friends studio he has in his basement, I'll take those songs back home and play them on my Surround sound speakers, and listen to them while I game with headphones, the sound works out just fine 7.1, 5.1 and 2.1. Like I stated, again, it's no where near true surround sound (in speakers)

But for the price, and what the Megalodon's offer, the 7.1 is a very nice addition to any gaming headset.

In no way are the Razer Megalodon's perfect, but they are one of the best with all the features they offer.

And that doesn't make any sense either. "The sound you're hearing is not true surround sound".. Okay, cool. But guess what, it still sounds like it.....

That's like playing music in one room, and then again in another room. It's surround sound because it's "surrounding" you. But it's not true surround sound


















EDIT: And even if I was to use my Megalodon's to remix songs and up convert to 7.1 (which I have)... It works as well, because I'm able to select each speaker individually and get get the sound to play in the area's I want, when I want.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balsagna* 
You're assuming things now. It is software based surround sound, and not true surround sound, that's fine. It still works, even if it's not perfect, it'll never be perfect in ANY headset, ever. I remix songs in a friends studio he has in his basement, I'll take those songs back home and play them on my Surround sound speakers, and listen to them while I game with headphones, the sound works out just fine 7.1, 5.1 and 2.1. Like I stated, again, it's no where near true surround sound (in speakers)

But for the price, and what the Megalodon's offer, the 7.1 is a very nice addition to any gaming headset.

In no way are the Razer Megalodon's perfect, but they are one of the best with all the features they offer.

And that doesn't make any sense either. "The sound you're hearing is not true surround sound".. Okay, cool. But guess what, it still sounds like it.....

That's like playing music in one room, and then again in another room. It's surround sound because it's "surrounding" you. But it's not true surround sound


















If it sounds like surround sound then who cares if its not "*TRUE*" surround sound. Is low fat or fat free butter true butter? Agreed Balsagna.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
You have the same headset as me.









One of my friends has one too. IMO it's a great headset. The sound is pretty close to my 5.1 speakers (although less bass) which is great. I've tried a 5Hv2 and a Carcharias and they didn't sound anything like this. They both lacked bass/warmth.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard* 
One of my friends has one too. IMO it's a great headset. The sound is pretty close to my 5.1 speakers (although less bass) which is great. I've tried a 5Hv2 and a Carcharias and they didn't sound anything like this. They both lacked bass/warmth.

Yea it is a good headset. For $35? What a deal. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro's and they do sound better obviously. But for a fairly inexpensive headset, it does fine.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Yea it is a good headset. For $35? What a deal. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro's and they do sound better obviously. But for a fairly inexpensive headset, it does fine.









Yeah, the price is fantastic.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard* 
Yeah, the price is fantastic.

I actually have these.

Before them I had some 3â‚¬ headphones, but then someone gave these for me on xmas.

They aren't the best, but for the price, I am satisfied. Of course I didn't pay for them but yeah... They do fine....


----------



## backfire103

Saitek Cyborg Keyboard, Razer Mamba, an Logitech X-540 Sound System.
An yes my case needs some serious cable management, but I plan on getting a full tower this month so its not worth the bother.


----------



## Gunfire

Well, what a conveniently placed box of tissues..


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *backfire103*




















Saitek Cyborg Keyboard, Razer Mamba, an Logitech X-540 Sound System. 
An yes my case needs some serious cable management, but I plan on getting a full tower this month so its not worth the bother.


Cyborg Keyboard? Sorry. It's just that Cyborg...I don't know how to explain it














. Your setup's really nice though.

Edit - lol. you have an XBox and PS3.


----------



## Mongol

I thought everyone had an xbox and ps3?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I thought everyone had an xbox and ps3?










Not yet. Obama's going to give everyone one of each, since it's only fair. I think I'm going to write him a letter.

I've been lurking this thread for a long time and haven't posted my own setup. I'll probably post a pic sometime soon







.


----------



## Drake.L

Mine


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Mine










i would love to see some bx5a's or bx8a's or better on that desk, maybe 2 dual screen or more. beautiful setup other than the crappy computer speakers


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


i would love to see some bx5a's or bx8a's or better on that desk, maybe 2 dual screen or more. beautiful setup other than the crappy computer speakers




























Lol, I took away my 22inch Dell so that my set up would look cleaner. And I wish I can afford those audiophile speakers!


----------



## microsoft windows

Here's some of my computers:


----------



## Manyak

not for nothing, but it wouldn't hurt to repaint your walls


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Lol, I took away my 22inch Dell so that my set up would look cleaner. And I wish I can afford those audiophile speakers!


they really do sound amazing or their price. i paid $190 for them and don't regret it. they dont really even need a sub, but i would use one me being me.

the detail in the sound on these i have never heard before from sub $500 speakers. you would not regret buying these if you paid the bones for it. you could get bx8a's and not worry about a sub or get the bx5a's then a sub later, pretty awesome.

it's weird how most of the speakers at guitar center ive heard studio monitor wise didnt sound as good to me as these, sure they had boomier and punchier bass which always is nice for electronic music, BUT... imo these are more detailed. when i hooked them up to my friend's $1000 musical fidelity cd player and he played jack johnson, it was almost creepy because i could hear the musicians flaws so well, which i couldnt hear nearly as well even on his $650 pair of psb image 4t's.

basically if you want damn good speakers but don't want to pay thousand+ bucks, the bx5a's are a good choice because they are compact, no worries about amplification, they are rugged and good quality.

i'm done ranting now about how mcuh i like them, other dude, you need to fix yo walls, and throw away those old overgrown calculators.


----------



## [\/]Paris

My Sig Rig title also applies to my room







Yay for being a poor college student.


----------



## declaration963

My Father Computer


















My Brother Computer


















My Own System










Sometimes Like This ( Lapdesk )


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *declaration963* 
My Father Computer



















That just looks like a serious fire hazard.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
OUCH! no i have a steelseries 6gv2 noob! lol jk on the noob

LOL JK on your for using facebook talk.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

will upload when i get my new pc sorted (cant have it till after festive period, im on LOLiday) this is just the HOME PC


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;11564963*
> Here's some of my computers:


Just think, the monthly electric bill savings can probably buy you a 21st century PC


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54;11647472*
> Just think, the monthly electric bill savings can probably buy you a 21st century PC


Hahahahaha! Very nice.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54;11647472*
> Just think, the monthly electric bill savings can probably buy you a 21st century PC


LOL... just think. An E8400 build with an 8800GT grabbed from OCN for ~$300 can outpower all of those combined! (Folding, gaming, etc.)


----------



## Barry

Stealth Pyros,I love you avatar,its soooo funny


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Lol thanks, a few here have gone the way of hijacking it


----------



## wire




----------



## jojoe

this is mine.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wire;11652016*


Lul @ Sony speakers and lossy LED's you'd be better off having got the $29 Dayton bookshelves from partsexpress with good amplification, some m audio av 40's for $150, some bx5a's for like sub $200 used, $300 new. You could have gotten audioengine 5's for $300, energy, klipsch, b&w, Harmon and kardon, jmlab, focal, atc, macintosh, wharfdael diamond all make good speakers.

I'll shut up now. But if you do upgrade your monitor, look at s-IPS technology.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11655601*
> Lul @ Sony speakers and lossy LED's you'd be better off having got the $29 Dayton bookshelves from partsexpress with good amplification, some m audio av 40's for $150, some bx5a's for like sub $200 used, $300 new. You could have gotten audioengine 5's for $300, energy, klipsch, b&w, Harmon and kardon, jmlab, focal, atc, macintosh, wharfdael diamond all make good speakers.
> 
> I'll shut up now. But if you do upgrade your monitor, look at s-IPS technology.


Personal taste my friend! I myself love LEDs, the contrast on them is amazing. He likely also just had those Sony speakers laying around from an unused/dead radio system and just decided to hook it up for fun. Since you seem to know a bit about audio, what do you think of these subs? I'm considering putting together a system from scratch. Need a good receiver, speakers, and sub.

http://www.lavasubs.com/ (I'd be considering one of the $400 subs there or the 2 for $400 special)

Forgot to mention I game and watch movies a lot. If you can draw a quick sketch up of a nice system for me that would be appreciated. I'm willing to spend around the park of $800.


----------



## semu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11655601*
> But if you do upgrade your monitor, look at s-IPS technology.


Most of the IPS monitors have terrible IPS-glow which is even worse than light leakage in TN-panels. Gotta say that the difference between quality of colours is huge tho.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semu;11656950*
> Most of the IPS monitors have terrible IPS-glow which is even worse than light leakage in TN-panels. Gotta say that the difference between quality of colours is huge tho.


Sometimes living in finland sucks.

I can't find ANY IPS monitors in stores around here. The only one is the HP Zr243W or whatever the name was. I MIGHT get that one day, but for now, I'll stick with these cheap TN panels. The HP is expensive. TN panels are very cheap

Sigh....


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11656967*
> Sometimes living in finland sucks.
> 
> I can't find ANY IPS monitors in stores around here. The only one is the HP Zr243W or whatever the name was. I MIGHT get that one day, but for now, I'll stick with these cheap TN panels. The HP is expensive. TN panels are very cheap
> 
> Sigh....


Sorry to hear that , but then even a good ips monitor is expensive, A good workable monitor to me is a 25"+ So you are taking about a good $400+ USD right there. I don't know about most people but 400 dollars to spend on a monitor that isnt used for photo shopping and etc might not be justifiable in most people checkbooks.

However that doesn't mean that we all wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'll post a pic of my sig rig when it gets here. Also, for some reason every time I re-install my webcam drivers the software crashes, so I'll just wait till the sig rig is here.


----------



## wire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11655601*
> Lul @ Sony speakers and lossy LED's you'd be better off having got the $29 Dayton bookshelves from partsexpress with good amplification, some m audio av 40's for $150, some bx5a's for like sub $200 used, $300 new. You could have gotten audioengine 5's for $300, energy, klipsch, b&w, Harmon and kardon, jmlab, focal, atc, macintosh, wharfdael diamond all make good speakers.
> 
> I'll shut up now. But if you do upgrade your monitor, look at s-IPS technology.


Not an LED screen. Just some $200 LG that does the job for me that I bought a couple of years ago.

As for the speakers, they were a gift like 10 years ago from my parents so I'm just using them for the time being. I'll be upgrading to something down the road.

Thanks for your concern


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11656149*
> Personal taste my friend! I myself love LEDs, the contrast on them is amazing. He likely also just had those Sony speakers laying around from an unused/dead radio system and just decided to hook it up for fun. Since you seem to know a bit about audio, what do you think of these subs? I'm considering putting together a system from scratch. Need a good receiver, speakers, and sub.
> 
> http://www.lavasubs.com/ (I'd be considering one of the $400 subs there or the 2 for $400 special)
> 
> Forgot to mention I game and watch movies a lot. If you can draw a quick sketch up of a nice system for me that would be appreciated. I'm willing to spend around the park of $800.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semu;11656950*
> Most of the IPS monitors have terrible IPS-glow which is even worse than light leakage in TN-panels. Gotta say that the difference between quality of colours is huge tho.


i'd say go for just one 10 inch IF, and IF they arent lying about specs. apparently their 10 inch sub has the same frequency response as their 12 inch model, and you REALLY don't need more than 150 watts in a sub in almost every application i can think of. i have no idea if they are lying, but... 22 htz bottom end for a cheap 10 inch sub like that seems like a steal to me. you CAN get better 12 inch drivers with as low as 15 htz frequency response, but then you'd be building your own sub, subs that good pre built are like $800+ velodyne's. i'd say for your budget, go with the 10 inch, but i havent heard of that brand or heard the sub myself. keep in mind the human ear only hears down to 20 htz in most cases, you should be fine with the 10 inch assuming specs are NOT lying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11656967*
> Sometimes living in finland sucks.
> 
> I can't find ANY IPS monitors in stores around here. The only one is the HP Zr243W or whatever the name was. I MIGHT get that one day, but for now, I'll stick with these cheap TN panels. The HP is expensive. TN panels are very cheap
> 
> Sigh....


sucks dude, microcenter only has the $1100 dell ultrasharp, which in color accuracy and brightness isnt even as good as my gateway

as for the other dude, you might be thinking of PVA panels, because my gateway doesnt have a bad glow at all. there is a little tiny bit of glow on the corners that you can only see in pitch black no lights, but thats because my friend spilled soda on my monitor a long time ago.

this monitor is the best investment in technology iv'e ever made, hands down.


----------



## Mongol

Ill post better pics when im not on the phone.


















Btw: only temporary as work still hasnt begun on my mancave with winter air blasting everyone to smithereens. Lol.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicPie

Razer Arctosa keyboard, Razer Deathadder 3.5G mouse, Intel Extreme Series mouse pad, Logitech LS21 Speakers, TekNmotion Pulsewave 2 headset.
Misc things: eye drops, hand carved turtle I got in Costa Rica, a finger skateboard, Nike glasses case, Peep.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;11716198*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razer Arctosa keyboard, Razer Deathadder 3.5G mouse, Intel Extreme Series mouse pad, Logitech LS21 Speakers, TekNmotion Pulsewave 2 headset.
> Misc things: eye drops, hand carved turtle I got in Costa Rica, a finger skateboard, Nike glasses case, Peep.


why would you put a sub on your desk?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


why would you put a sub on your desk?


My dad broke my last one when it was under my desk. He was cleaning my room and tried to push my chair in and didn't realize my sub was under my desk and ended up destroying it trying to force the chair in. -_-;


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


My dad broke my last one when it was under my desk. He was cleaning my room and tried to push my chair in and didn't realize my sub was under my desk and ended up destroying it trying to force the chair in. -_-;


I thought your answer would have been "Its a crappy Logitech x-540 sub. it goes past 200 htz for normal operation. sound is directional past 80 htz. this is actually the optimal spot for it" or something like that









if that sub was under 80 htz at all times, it should definitely be on the floor though


----------



## ur_mom

a few pics of my setup


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Isn't that keyboard placement a bit uncomfortable??


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726015*
> Isn't that keyboard placement a bit uncomfortable??


That's what I was thinking of....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11726041*
> That's what I was thinking of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out portrait mode for a day... It's nice while browsing but I still need a bigger screen for landscape than my secondary 1280x1024...


Ughh... Don't like widescreens turned portrait mode at all, it looks so odd. Nice Galant desk







I see you have the little wiring concealer.

I see you have a box of HIS there... does she have HERS as well?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726072*
> *Ughh... Don't like widescreens turned portrait mode at all, it looks so odd*. Nice Galant desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have the little wiring concealer.
> 
> I see you have a box of HIS there... does she have HERS as well?


Yeah I pretty much discovered that right now








Gonna turn it to landscape mode when I launch a game for the next time. Not gonna turn it back....

I have 2 wiring concealers... One is mainly used for power cords and the other leads to the computer... The hp computer







.. No matter, it still games


----------



## Moltar

Here is mine!


----------



## De-Zant

Awesome... But why do you have a phone there? Kinda in the way..


















Landscape... I feel safe again..


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;11726156*
> Here is mine!


Wow








But this thread is for showing off your mouse/keyboard combinations, as quoted in the first post..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54;8377113*
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Lets see yours!


But it looks like that's included in your picture anyway. That's just very impressive I've got to get me some more LCDs because you're making me look bad.


----------



## Moltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11726198*
> Awesome... But why do you have a phone there? Kinda in the way..


I have a phone there because I work from home. My computer isn't just for fun and games. Its also used to put food on the table. The phone is a Snom phone and hooks into our IP at work to route calls to my home office.


----------



## coreyL

the first two show the scale and size of my new sub. sophie is a 60 pound half rot, half Shepard with golden retriever mix.

basically it also shows the transition of me breaking my desk and needing a new one and making something new out of it afterwards that works perfect for my room and sub.

see that radiator by the way? i couldnt figure out haw to have a setup i like in my room til now, after i broke my desk lol.










one the new legs for this is a bookshelf i modified, so there is no wasted footprint space, at all.

i basically salvaged the top of my desk and used the radiator as a wall shelf and wedged a modified bookshelf and used some other random piece of furniture as the third leg. it is more stable now actually lol, the old partical board legs were garbage and broke when i tried to put this desk in my closet.

the cut out slot works perfect because it faces my bathroom door perfectly.


----------



## ttully77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonii;8377955*
> This is what I have. It works for me. I don't game on this machine, it is dedicated to photography editing.


Why not a Mac? ; )


----------



## The viking

My gaming setup








Yes i have a gamepad, and yes i have a mac keyboard.
Gamepad is because the mac keyboard is awful for gaming
mac keyboard is because it is a dream to type on when i am not playing games
sennheiser hd555's = just... one of the best headsets out there(as far as i know)
Razer Mamba - you cant go wrong here.
Last but not least(the biggest) The mousepad, the Xtrac ripper XXL. It has definately seen brighter days


----------



## iPodder

Here's my setup. I like it much more now that i got an led backlight for my monitor







. The lamp on the right uses an led bulb, so it's not the brightest. Headphones are audio technica m50s.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The viking*


Last but not least(the biggest) The mousepad, the Xtrac ripper XXL. It has definately seen brighter days










Nice setup. I have the XXL as well, I love it. Mine is starting to look faded in the mouse area but the rest is nice and new.


----------



## Yanki

Nothing Fancy


----------



## MadeInBrazil

my man cave =]


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just went from this:









To this:









Still tidying up a bit.


----------



## rrims

Lights off HTPC viewing:









Lights on, grills off:









Lights off, dual monitors:









EDIT: Forgot to mention, I took these pictures with my crappy 2mp camera phone. =/


----------



## gorb

get a new camera D:

computer:









consoles:


----------



## OverSightX

Ive posted mine somewhere before. Don't remember if it were here but here it is:


























Room TV (before satellite







).. All consoles are in the living room:


----------



## rrims

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


get a new camera D:


Yea, i know. I rarely ever take photo's so i don't own a camera aside from my phone. My girlfriend was sleeping and didn't feel like sneaking into the room and waking her up to get her good camera. Which would of turned into this.


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11869673*
> Just went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still tidying up a bit.


I like your mask lol
as well as your bass
I also have the exact Altec Lansing sub-woofer lol
What kind of music do you play?


----------



## Dorianime

My Current Setup.. Upgrading My desk soon


----------



## videoman5

MX518
JVC HA-RX900s
Unicomp Customizer.


----------



## xtremerunnerars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11870031*


are those elt525 monitors?


----------



## gorb

yep


----------



## Mongol

Picked up a new camera...still messing around with it.









My buddy playing Birds of Prey on my rig...lights were out, didn't attach the flash...woopsies!


----------



## jjsoviet




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;11895987*
> I like your mask lol
> as well as your bass
> I also have the exact Altec Lansing sub-woofer lol
> What kind of music do you play?


The mask, lol, was from Halloween. The bass is a Spector Q6 Professional 6-string. That Altec Lansing sub was super cheap but has served me well, lol.

I've played Reggae, Funk, Metal, Rock, Blues and Prog. I mostly record there in my office anymore. My preference is technical metal in the realm of Meshuggah.

My solo stuff: Obscure_Gravity
Current project: Forever Mourning
Previous band: A Utopian Skyline


----------



## Draggin

Well, My setup is pretty simplistic.
Razer Lachesis 5600 dpi version
Razer Arctosa
Sennheiser 555's modded to 595's.
Random logitech speakers from Best buy.


----------



## Gerik

My Current Desk Lol


----------



## black!ce

my old one new one will be up soon


----------



## Bennythen00b

I can't be assed to keep it clean and whatnot, as long as it's functional I don't care. Used to organize my cables, but I've been attending LAN parties so often lately that I haven't bothered, really..










Guess I can throw in a pic of the computer too:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Mine:


----------



## coreyL

here's my garbage setup. in my stupid 6'x10' room.

from left to right to back:

the crappy broken desk i fixed by using my radiator as a wall shelf and bookshelves as feet

my crappy office chair

moldy old coaster

griffen ipod dock

my crappy m-audio bx5a left speaker

logitech g13 game pad

logitech g15v2 garbage plastic membrane keyboard

crappy 3" anthony gallo nucleus speaker as my center channel for home theater use

Gateway FPD2485 24" 1920x1200 S-IPS garbage monitor

samsung 940bw 1440x900 monitor

tactx re badged g9x crappy mouse

steelseries experience i-2 acid washed glass mousepad

my NAD remote

my garbage sigrig is behind that

my crappy velodyne ULD 18 is the 105 pound black subwoofer in the corner

my 7dbi antenna only gets signal on the corner of that weird table

on top of the $6 thrift store table is...

my bx5a crappy right speaker with some crappy vomda crossfade lp headpones around it

my crappy velodyne ULD 18 400 watt RMS class B ULD series II power servo controller

my crappy NAD T751 receiver

my fouton (my bed) is the crappy black pillow looking thing.

yup...that's my crappy bedroom setup. what would you expect from a poor 19 year old, anyway?....


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11967102*
> ....


Quit trollin







. I request pics of that moldy coaster. I don't believe you. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;11977282*
> Quit trollin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I request pics of that moldy coaster. I don't believe you. Pics or it didn't happen.


haha, ok you got me. actually, i need better left/right speakers. my bx5a's can not keep up with my sub and i KNOW they are lying about their THD specs. there is NO WAY these things only have 0.5% distortion at 90db with their maxxed volume. the amplification may be .5% distortion, but the woofers, i doubt it.

I'm thinking of upgrading to energy RC 50's, or some klipsch speakers. i like the idea of klipsch because they are extremely efficient and will match up to my sub hopefully. i may upgrade my velodyne ULD 18 driver to a TC sounds LMS ultra 18 inch DVC driver, then upgrade my amp later. that's down the road though.

which do you think would sound better with my sub? the klipsch WF 35, or the energy RC 50?

although, what's the point of even upgrading to a sub driver that pushes 135db at 20 htz when the RC50 are 94 db, the klipsch are about 96db. my sub does 104db with .5% distortion and can push over 120 db under 3%. if i can get it to stop popping, is there even a point in upgrading? i think i need to look at my amp before i look at my driver, it pops out when i move the servo cord. THAT being said, i'm willing to just delete the servo system and use pure class b amplification. does anyone know how to trick a Velodyne ULD series II power servo controller to think there's no servo circuit and just power the voice coil of the woofer like any other amplifier? after doing that, I'll see if i'm overdriving my current woofer, if so, THEN I'll upgrade to the LMS ultra which would be impossible to overdrive with that amp.

FYI, I'm trying to learn more than push THD numbers in peoples faces. there's not many places in which i can just learn that in depth about audio. if I went into a bose store and started talking like that, the salesmen would look at me like I'm speaking greek. My post will end up getting reported as trolling and all will not be well, but meh.

edit:










wasn't kidding about the moldy coaster, lol.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11977478*
> haha, ok you got me. actually, i need better left/right speakers. my bx5a's can not keep up with my sub and i KNOW they are lying about their THD specs. there is NO WAY these things only have 0.5% distortion at 90db with their maxxed volume. the amplification may be .5% distortion, but the woofers, i doubt it.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to energy RC 50's, or some klipsch speakers. i like the idea of klipsch because they are extremely efficient and will match up to my sub hopefully. i may upgrade my velodyne ULD 18 driver to a TC sounds LMS ultra 18 inch DVC driver, then upgrade my amp later. that's down the road though.
> 
> which do you think would sound better with my sub? the klipsch WF 35, or the energy RC 50?
> 
> although, what's the point of even upgrading to a sub driver that pushes 135db at 20 htz when the RC50 are 94 db, the klipsch are about 96db. my sub does 104db with .5% distortion and can push over 120 db under 3%. if i can get it to stop popping, is there even a point in upgrading? i think i need to look at my amp before i look at my driver, it pops out when i move the servo cord. THAT being said, i'm willing to just delete the servo system and use pure class b amplification. does anyone know how to trick a Velodyne ULD series II power servo controller to think there's no servo circuit and just power the voice coil of the woofer like any other amplifier? after doing that, I'll see if i'm overdriving my current woofer, if so, THEN I'll upgrade to the LMS ultra which would be impossible to overdrive with that amp.
> 
> FYI, I'm trying to learn more than push THD numbers in peoples faces. there's not many places in which i can just learn that in depth about audio. if I went into a bose store and started talking like that, the salesmen would look at me like I'm speaking greek. My post will end up getting reported as trolling and all will not be well, but meh.


You must really want to go deaf or something. SPL is usually rated at 1W at 1m away. It looks like your speakers are closer than that. All you really need is to be able to hit 100dB or so at listening position. That should be more than enough since much louder than that can start to hurt your hearing after not too long. BTW THD isn't everything. Harmonic distortion isn't some fixed amount across the spectrum, lots of stuff contributes and harmonic distortion changes with frequency.

TBH if I were in your shoes I'd stick with what you've got for now. If you want something to upgrade work on sound treatment for your room. Speaker positioning and sound treatment are way more important than most people realize. Just from looking at pics in the speaker club (where this post really belongs







) most people don't have their speakers positioned very well (which is hard to do at a computer, especially with bigger speakers). Positioning is critical. Even if your speakers freq. response is measured as flat as a ruler, in a room they can end up with all sorts of problems (plus you can get distortion from stuff rattling in your room)

I'd advise you to move your right channel. The speakers should be equal distances away from you at the same angle. Maybe you should look into getting something like http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-MOPAD-Monitor-Isolation-Charcoal/dp/B0002D0B4K]this [/URL]to isolate them from the desk. Either that or get them stands, the tweeters should be at ear level. The speakers ideally should be off the desk to prevent reflections.

You have hardwood floors and bare walls in a small room. That's screaming for a disaster. Is there anything on the ceiling, or is it flat? Get some sound absorbing panels and some bass traps or something. Maybe a thick rug I hate to say it.

My speakers are in my room right now. Barely anything on the walls, flat ceiling, hardwood floor (my room is bigger though). Speakers aren't centered in the room. Honestly, they don't sound too great in there. I don't use them too much though. They sound easily twice as good out where my computer is. I've put them out there, centered relative to where I sit, about four feet away is ideal for them. The room my computer is at is carpeted and has acoustic treated ceiling (the cottage cheese stuff). It's bigger than my bedroom and there's other couches and stuff in the room. In my room they sound kind of boomy. My room echoes too much. But I like it looking clean and I don't use the speakers much, so I'm not about to cover the walls with foam and cover the nice hardwood with a rug







.

*Edit*







. Your coaster disappoints me. I was hoping for huge chunks of mold. Something really pathetic and disgusting. I am truly disappointed in you







.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;11977942*
> You must really want to go deaf or something. SPL is usually rated at 1W at 1m away. It looks like your speakers are closer than that. All you really need is to be able to hit 100dB or so at listening position. That should be more than enough since much louder than that can start to hurt your hearing after not too long. BTW THD isn't everything. Harmonic distortion isn't some fixed amount across the spectrum, lots of stuff contributes and harmonic distortion changes with frequency.
> 
> TBH if I were in your shoes I'd stick with what you've got for now. If you want something to upgrade work on sound treatment for your room. Speaker positioning and sound treatment are way more important than most people realize. Just from looking at pics in the speaker club (where this post really belongs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) most people don't have their speakers positioned very well (which is hard to do at a computer, especially with bigger speakers). Positioning is critical. Even if your speakers freq. response is measured as flat as a ruler, in a room they can end up with all sorts of problems (plus you can get distortion from stuff rattling in your room)
> 
> I'd advise you to move your right channel. The speakers should be equal distances away from you at the same angle. Maybe you should look into getting something like this to isolate them from the desk. Either that or get them stands, the tweeters should be at ear level. The speakers ideally should be off the desk to prevent reflections.
> 
> You have hardwood floors and bare walls in a small room. That's screaming for a disaster. Is there anything on the ceiling, or is it flat? Get some sound absorbing panels and some bass traps or something. Maybe a thick rug I hate to say it.
> 
> My speakers are in my room right now. Barely anything on the walls, flat ceiling, hardwood floor (my room is bigger though). Speakers aren't centered in the room. Honestly, they don't sound too great in there. I don't use them too much though. They sound easily twice as good out where my computer is. I've put them out there, centered relative to where I sit, about four feet away is ideal for them. The room my computer is at is carpeted and has acoustic treated ceiling (the cottage cheese stuff). It's bigger than my bedroom and there's other couches and stuff in the room. In my room they sound kind of boomy. My room echoes too much. But I like it looking clean and I don't use the speakers much, so I'm not about to cover the walls with foam and cover the nice hardwood with a rug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your coaster disappoints me. I was hoping for huge chunks of mold. Something really pathetic and disgusting. I am truly disappointed in you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




sorta fixed. i could use those isolation pads too, but i got no idea how much longer i'll be in this crappy room.


----------



## moonmanas

Why yall so tidy


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;11978655*
> Why yall so tidy


It's more of a recent thing for me. My room used to be so cluttered, you couldn't even see the floor. Lol.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11978712*
> It's more of a recent thing for me. My room used to be so cluttered, you couldn't even see the floor. Lol.


Yeah took me half hour to get from chair to take pic lol


----------



## bobby2hotty

3 23" machine's monitors 6048X1080 with Bezel Adjustment


----------



## Gunfire

Isn't that CPU a bit of a bottleneck for that 6970?


----------



## Bennythen00b

With 3 monitors, not that much. Adding more monitors only raises the stress for the GPU. Also, the GPU always has the most to say anyways, I've been running my CPU on 1Ghz without noticing any huge differences in games for a while now, actually. (just had to check) Even in GTA IV, which they say is a CPU-heavy game.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11979883*
> With 3 monitors, not that much. Adding more monitors only raises the stress for the GPU. Also, the GPU always has the most to say anyways, I've been running my CPU on 1Ghz without noticing any huge differences in games for a while now, actually. (just had to check) Even in GTA IV, which they say is a CPU-heavy game.


try playing flight sim. GTA 4 is just coded terribly and should never be used to bench your computer. try world in conflict at 1ghz lol


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


try playing flight sim. GTA 4 is just coded terribly and should never be used to bench your computer. try world in conflict at 1ghz lol


Well yeah, but those are the exeptions. In most games, the GPU is the most important.


----------



## DS900

My setup.....




























Can't forget that Gamecube









The picture taking environment was perfect today, as the 16" of snow outside lit up my room







did anyone else get slammed with snow today?


----------



## gorb

Gamecube


----------



## Mongol

Do you wear glasses, DS? Do you want to?

Eeek! My eyes hurt just looking at how close you sit to that TV.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11983913*
> Do you wear glasses, DS? Do you want to?
> 
> Eeek! My eyes hurt just looking at how close you sit to that TV.


That's a myth I hope you know. Prolonged exposure to screens up close or even reading in the dark have no proven effect on deteriorating your vision. You get nothing more than eye fatigue. Higher resolutions are also easier on your eyes than lower resolutions, regardless of text being smaller. At work, I do have to step away into sunlight once in a while since our crap 14" Dells are 1024x768. At home, I can be on the PC all day on a weekend and don't get any sort of fatigue; that's with 1920x1200 on a 24" screen.

http://kidshealth.org/parent/general/eyes/vision_facts_myths.html#a_Myth__Sitting_too_close_to_the_TV_is_bad_for_the_eyes_

I do have to agree though DS; your setup seems a bit uncomfortable. At least to me. Isn't that chair way too low for the keyboard and mouse?! I like being maybe 2-3 ft away from my monitor.


----------



## DS900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11983913*
> Do you wear glasses, DS? Do you want to?
> 
> Eeek! My eyes hurt just looking at how close you sit to that TV.


I actually don't sit at the desk, I sit a few feet back using a tray table and the wireless mouse/keyboard. It just looked nice when everything was on the desk









Once I upgrade to a 23" Asus monitor, I'll sit at the desk, but for now.. no glasses









Edit: Also, the chair is kinda deceiving, the back of the chair ends right where the seat starts, so everything's at the right height


----------



## Mongol

lol..myth or otherwise, eye pains!

but you're right, it does look nice the way you have it in the pic.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11982500*
> Well yeah, but those are the exeptions. In most games, the GPU is the most important.


my question is why would you use GTA 4 as an example as a heavy cpu usage game? it's terribly coded and should never be used for any performance example. that's like saying crysis really rapes the gpu and only giving examples of ati setups, when in fact the game is literally coded for nvidia cards.


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


my question is why would you use GTA 4 as an example as a heavy cpu usage game? it's terribly coded and should never be used for any performance example. that's like saying crysis really rapes the gpu and only giving examples of ati setups, when in fact the game is literally coded for nvidia cards.


Oh, that, it's just that it's the most hardware-heavy game I own. ^^


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


my question is why would you use GTA 4 as an example as a heavy cpu usage game? it's terribly coded and should never be used for any performance example. that's like saying crysis really rapes the gpu and only giving examples of ati setups, when in fact the game is literally coded for nvidia cards.


I think you'll find that is the whole idea behind using a game to bench.

Other examples, Crysis and Metro 2033. Coded just as poorly, or even poorer than GTA IV.

To cut it short, a poorly coded game is a demanding game, and demanding games are what we want.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Not the best, but its where all the magic happens.


----------



## porschedrifter

Missing (work in progress):

Sig Rig soon to come
Fanatec GT3RS/Clubsport pedals


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b*


With 3 monitors, not that much. Adding more monitors only raises the stress for the GPU. Also, the GPU always has the most to say anyways, I've been running my CPU on 1Ghz without noticing any huge differences in games for a while now, actually. (just had to check) Even in GTA IV, which they say is a CPU-heavy game.


haha yea rite man , gta4 running smoothly at 1ghz on an i3 ..Thats an exageration ..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just thought I'd share this.

For those who like this desk:

http://www.overclock.net/12143937-post13690.html

It's on sale for $100 at Staples:

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy...duct-nr_727061


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


haha yea rite man , gta4 running smoothly at 1ghz on an i3 ..Thats an exageration ..


No, I meant the sig rig. Most games still ran smoothly.

Average FPS in GTAIV dropped from 30-ish FPS to 20-ish. (using the same settings) So well, it's not 100% unnoticeable, but still playable.

Alien Swarm ran just as smoothly as before, except for when there was a lot of aliens on the screen. It would then drop to ~15FPS, making it harder to aim and see what was happening.

Borderlands dropped by ~5FPS, game still running 40-50FPS avg. COD4, no noticeable difference whatsoever, game still running as smooth as ever, same goes for L4D2, TF2 and Portal.

Didn't really test any other games than these.


----------



## frankth3frizz

soooo messy


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*











soooo messy










Don't worry. My desk is an ikea galant, which has a huge surface area. Yet, most of it is covered by random crap that I'm too lazy to clean up.









You're doing better than me.


----------



## jdcrispe95

I have £30, what spend it on!?

Edit: Nice setup's people D: I am jealous.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12296175*
> I have £30, what spend it on!?
> 
> Edit: Nice setup's people D: I am jealous.


Save it. You can't buy anything useful with 30... Except games.

Buy games


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12296414*
> Save it. You can't buy anything useful with 30... Except games.
> 
> Buy games


I want good games, like CoD 4 but im to god damn young. :'(


----------



## Mongol

Save it. Not much you can do with 30 quid.

Feb/Mar are gonna be chock full of new games.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12296422*
> I want good games, like CoD 4 but im to god damn young. :'(


You're not allowed to get COD4?!!

I'm not sure how the age rating system there works, but here a 12 year old could just walk into a store and buy it. It's k16, not k18

Isn't it "teen" in the US of A? Or is it mature? If it's mature then, O.O


----------



## Mongol

Might be a little stricter in the UK.
Same in the states really...they've really been pushing the M means 17 or over, let me see some ID lately.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12296529*
> Might be a little stricter in the UK.
> Same in the states really...they've really been pushing the M means 17 or over, let me see some ID lately.


Oh I didn't notice he was in the UK

Anyways. In here you could buy it if you were old enough to talk. The clerk might not sell it to you, but you have legal right to get it. You only need to be 18 years old for games rated +18. For example: BC2 isn't on that list.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12296422*
> I want good games, like CoD 4 but im to god damn young. :'(


Then you also seem to be a little young to be using that language


----------



## waar

mouse is now a G9x since i'm more of a fingertip grip person. found it for 40 at best buy too!!!


----------



## bfreddyberg

Just taken:

Mouse: RAT 7
Pad: Razer Kabuto
Cans: Senn HD590 (not pictured -> on my head)
Speakers: Ol' Yamaha DM-01's. Still blasting just fine
KB: Blackwidow (red escape and purple? wasd cluster in route)

Also just starting folding yesterday....wooo!


----------



## deadeyeduck




----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadeyeduck;12318377*


Is that person in your wallpaper Dr.Sheldon Cooper?


----------



## deadeyeduck

it is but thats not a wallpaper i was just watching some episodes


----------



## jdcrispe95

** Updated **




























I really should invest money into my rubbish camera..

all that stuff infront of the computer has now been moved.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*











bottom note: half of this isnt usually on the desk


Musta been a helluva party!


----------



## dealio




----------



## porschedrifter

lol @vertical monitor


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


lol @vertical monitor


lol @ garbage mmost likely 6 inch bandpassed subwoofer


----------



## Jelah

Sorry for poor quality pics, I really need a new camera.


















My set up


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Do you guys think this thread should be merged with this one? I do, just because it's getting annoying to follow both and it's hard to remember which one who posted what in. I was just trying to find a photo someone had posted and had a hard time finding it.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics.html


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12346243*
> Do you guys think this thread should be merged with this one? I do, just because it's getting annoying to follow both and it's hard to remember which one who posted what in. I was just trying to find a photo someone had posted and had a hard time finding it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics.html


yes much easier to follow one thread of this sort!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12346243*
> Do you guys think this thread should be merged with this one? I do, just because it's getting annoying to follow both and it's hard to remember which one who posted what in. I was just trying to find a photo someone had posted and had a hard time finding it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics.html


I agree

I have no idea why there are 2 threads.

BOTH have been derailed from the original purpose of the thread

For example, the purpose of this thread is to show your KB + M combinations

The purpose of computer room pics is to show off your room in general.

Both have been made into this thread where you just take a pic of your computer desk with all the stuff on it. Rarely do we see anything that follows the guidelines.

MERGE, I say...


----------



## mixxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12346499*
> lol @ dbags (not u necessarily)
> 
> 1. vertical monitor is vertical because tiny desk is tiny, only really use it while main monitor is busy video benching or something.. Y SO LULZY ?!
> 
> 2. whats wrong with the "subwoofer"? its part of my tiny $150 Sony soundbar, sounds much better than the tv speakers and acts a hdmi/toslink switch.
> 
> 3. the keyboard is wireless so i can move it around easily if i must type something long comfortably
> 
> 4. the PC case is now closed for bzns, me shins are toasty nomore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. hey coreyL arent you the idiot asking whats the biggest wing you can put on your garbage POS buick riviera?
> 
> 
> L
> O
> L


LOL @ the car. But anyways, what kind of case is that?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## Mongol

Vette engine in dsm...ill look for your frame on the highway.









Why all the hatin ppl? Haters gonna hate or is it lolenvy? Srsly...nothing wrong with constructive criticism but c'mon...get off your high horses.


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak;11230712*
> Here's my new setup. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!


whats that huge mat called?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALAMO695*


whats that huge mat called?


XtracPads Ripper XXL, I have one too and it's awesome. It's about $25.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealio*


lol @ dbags (not u necessarily)

1. vertical monitor is vertical because tiny desk is tiny, only really use it while main monitor is busy video benching or something.. Y SO LULZY ?!


Yeah, no need for negative comments here, that's lame.

For the record I said "lol @ vertical monitor" because it's cool, you don't see them very often AND I personally thought it was unique using it like that, so I lol'd.

There is quite a wide range here in terms of $$ spent on setups, we are not all rich and who is anyone to try to knock down someone on their setup?


----------



## EpicPie

Made a video of my setup. ye


----------



## gorb




----------



## coreyL

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *gorb*  







  
You never told me how good the Energy RC 50 are dude.

  Amazon.com: Marantz AV8003 Networking Preamplifier: Electronics
With that, and a Quad 405 amplifier, how good would they sound? would they keep up with my Velodyne ULD 18 which can easily push 104db @ 0.5% THD if it wanted to @ 20Hz?

Send me a PM please.


----------



## thisizbrian




----------



## gorb

that mouse looks so weird :O


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12376627*
> that mouse looks so weird :O


but oh so awesome. i can never go back


----------



## fordy314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12376627*
> that mouse looks so weird :O


it's the r.a.t 7

and here's my setup.

it's so messy.

note: not my sig rig.


----------



## gorb

i know it's the rat7, it still looks weird lol

Eventually I'd like to get a monitor for a vertical setup for reading


----------



## Shredicus

This is my setup










First of all the Boba Fett helmet has a built in *Iphone Hipster Edition 9001* [with optional plaid case that is two sizes too small and moustache comb] so I can dial numbers without even having to raise my arms. I just use my tongue

The Cat pack is for holding my cat. He will try to escape if not properly secured

that is my setup


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12284804*
> Don't worry. My desk is an ikea galant, which has a huge surface area. Yet, most of it is covered by random crap that I'm too lazy to clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing better than me.


i got my desk from goodwill







for 5$ hahahaha. i think its time to invest on a new desk :/


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;12379201*


Nice setup. What kind of TV is that?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12376856*
> This is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the Boba Fett helmet has a built in *Iphone Hipster Edition 9001* [with optional plaid case that is two sizes too small and moustache comb] so I can dial numbers without even having to raise my arms. I just use my tongue
> 
> The Cat pack is for holding my cat. He will try to escape if not properly secured
> 
> that is my setup










Sick setup


----------



## GIPrice

Yay OEM dell and microsoft mouse


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS900;11983395*
> My setup.....
> 
> Can't forget that Gamecube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture taking environment was perfect today, as the 16" of snow outside lit up my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else get slammed with snow today?


Nice Skis


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


Yeah, no need for negative comments here, that's lame.

For the record I said "lol @ vertical monitor" because it's cool, you don't see them very often AND I personally thought it was unique using it like that, so I lol'd.


oh, i missread your comment then









and lol @ all the vert monitors coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*





Just a quick FYI, SONY is offering free 40'' LCD's and up, there is a mass class action suit against them for these tv's and they are silently doing a replacement program, add I Have a Defective Sony TV on facebook and post your model number and say you have an optical block issue, they will then provide you with a number to call and setup a replacement, all they ask in return is the serial no. sticker peeled off the back of the TV as well as a printed picture of your TV on displaying the "discoloration" issue to be mailed into SONY.

I got a brand new 40ex500 1080p 120hz LCD from them on a 42'' DLP much like yours in that pic that was on the side of the road because it had the issue.

So free garbage pick turned into a $800 tv


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealio*


oh, i missread your comment then









and lol @ all the vert monitors coming out of the woodwork.










Seriously I forgot they even existed until your pic refreshed my mem, it's a good idea though.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter;12383089*
> Just a quick FYI, SONY is offering free 40'' LCD's and up, there is a mass class action suit against them for these tv's and they are silently doing a replacement program, add I Have a Defective Sony TV on facebook and post your model number and say you have an optical block issue, they will then provide you with a number to call and setup a replacement, all they ask in return is the serial no. sticker peeled off the back of the TV as well as a printed picture of your TV on displaying the "discoloration" issue to be mailed into SONY.
> 
> I got a brand new 40ex500 1080p 120hz LCD from them on a 42'' DLP much like yours in that pic that was on the side of the road because it had the issue.
> 
> So free garbage pick turned into a $800 tv


!! that would be sick!!

so where do i post on facebook?


----------



## iTravis

My bedroom entertainment setup


----------



## EpicPie

Nice monitors.


----------



## gorb

I love the monitors. Sell those bose and try to get some real speakers


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12376856*
> This is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the Boba Fett helmet has a built in *Iphone Hipster Edition 9001* [with optional plaid case that is two sizes too small and moustache comb] so I can dial numbers without even having to raise my arms. I just use my tongue
> 
> The Cat pack is for holding my cat. He will try to escape if not properly secured
> 
> that is my setup


fing epic I almost spit out my sip of water out onto my screen.


----------



## videoman5




----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohdman;8377246*
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say. You're setup would be very nice if you still had that 7g.


How do you like your rocketfish mouse pad? I was looking at one in bestbuy yesterday and thought it woulg be a great gaming pad.


----------



## SEN_ONE

^I recently gave my brother my Rocket fish mouse pad. At the time, it was the best mouse surface I had ever used. I picked up the Steel Series Experience I-2 after Christmas. I liked the I-2 better than the Rocket Fish, so it was donated to my brother. It's worth the $20.00, IMHO.


----------



## Paradox me

Got a new desk today. It's a cheapo and the build quality reflects that, but it still looks nice.










When I find myself in a larger room I'll be getting a TV stand and these desks would be dedicated to just a PC monitor, freeing up tons of space.


----------



## septro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fordy314*


it's the r.a.t 7

and here's my setup.

it's so messy.

note: not my sig rig. 










This reminds me of being in the military with one wall locker for all your life possessions and most lockers were more full of stereo/speakers & tv rather than actually clothes.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I love the monitors. Sell those bose and try to get some real speakers










Got those Bose speakers way back in 2004 for $200 and I still consider that's one of my best purchase.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*


^I recently gave my brother my Rocket fish mouse pad. At the time, it was the best mouse surface I had ever used. I picked up the Steel Series Experience I-2 after Christmas. I liked the I-2 better than the Rocket Fish, so it was donated to my brother. It's worth the $20.00, IMHO.


Finally someone else agrees with me on the steelseries experience I-2. I literally gave my $100 sidewinder x8 mouse to a friend and spent another hundred on my tactx mouse (rebadged g9x without artificial acceleration) after I even spent 10 hours modding my old experience I-2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


basically my sidewinder x8 wont work on my favorite mouse pad of all time. the steelseries experience I-2 acid washed glass mouse pad.

i thought it was because mine is black and i heard problems with black fabric mouse pads and bluetrack. i then decided to paint my mousepad a different color.

how my mousepad works. its pretty much just a sheet of glass with very special glass paint on the bottom. the top is acid etched to give it a nice texture for laser mice to track very well. my g9 had amazing tracking on it. my sidewinder x8 however, has TERRIBLE tracking on it. im really not sure why.

so i sanded off the black on the bottom of the mouse pad then i had to rough up the surface of the bottom some with 400 grit wet-or-dry paper so that my rustoleum spray paint could stick. it was 2 hours of light sanding in tight patterns of a 1 inch circle in criss-cross patterns. then i applied the paint and made my own dragon stencil and put a silver dragon logo on it. pics will be here in a sec











this is me starting the sanding job.



almost done removing the paint on the bottom.



all the paint is removed.



basically 2 more hours of sanding in tight criss cross circle patterns and 10 hours of spraying about 12 layers of paint, 3 layers of blue with the dragon stencil then 2 layers of silver, then 3 more layers of blue, then two layers of flat black, then 2 layers of clear coat over the flat black later, i end up with THIS. it was alot of work for no reason.



on my lap.



close up of the dragon.

the sidewinder x8 still tracks TERRIBLY on it, much worse than before even.



thats paint circles with my sidewinder x8 on the glass mouse pad.



paintcircles with the x8 on the desk.



this is the g9 on the glass. this mouse has been torn to crap over the years. the left click button doesnt even work properly, yet it still does WAY better than the x8 which has bluetrack. that being said, i could easily game with the g9 on the glass. it tracks almost as well as the x8 on my desk. keep in mind this is rustoleum paint that i ghetto rigged as last desperate measure. not bad.



this is my g9 on my desk. almost identical to the mousepad.

this shows that the g9 has almost no tracking loss on my mousepad even ghetto painted, yet the terrible bluetrack engine cant even track on it at all.


this is an old pic of my g9 when i had my original paint on the glass mouse pad. its even better than the x8 on the



My friend knocked it over and cracked it so I bought a new one with employee discount when i worked at microcenter.


----------



## porschedrifter

search and add "I Have a Defective Sony TV" on facebook

then post on the wall stating your model number and description of the "defect"

optical block and or heat warping in the lamp housing area are the two most frequent issues. Read the wall you'll get an idea at what u need to do.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko;12396907*
> fing epic I almost spit out my sip of water out onto my screen.


You wouldn't have to worry about spitting water on your screen if you had a proper helmet sir


----------



## starwa1ker

Just did a huge upgrade on my peripherals.

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Logitech G700 Mouse
M-Audio AV40 2.0 Speakers


----------



## cd_rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12416584*
> Just did a huge upgrade on my peripherals.
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
> Logitech G700 Mouse
> M-Audio AV40 2.0 Speakers


Very nice, we have pretty similar set up







. I got the speakers too but I haven't unpacked it lol.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cd_rom;12417376*
> Very nice, we have pretty similar set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got the speakers too but I haven't unpacked it lol.


I haven't seen a monitor setup like that before. Pretty cool.


----------



## GundamWZero

Nice setup... must be hard finding good wallpapers....









Here is mines:


----------



## gorb

I really like that quad vertical monitor setup. I'd probably just do three though.


----------



## Photograph

I use a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard and a Razer DeathAdder 3500 DPI mouse along with a 360 controller for gaming, as for image and video editing i stick with my Wacom tablet.


----------



## 1010

Heres a few pics of my rig
G13 Gamepad, G19 Keyboard, M950 Mouse, Razer Goliathus XL Control Edition Mouse Pad





































Heres a quick Vid I made a while ago of my setup




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2svBCifljs&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

and a Vid of my mate having a go at F1 2010




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtJx6JlSqt4[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Enigma8750

A Country Boy from Alabama but I love me some overclockin' and some Moddin..


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010;12428150*
> Heres a few pics of my rig
> G13 Gamepad, G19 Keyboard, M950 Mouse, Razer Goliathus XL Control Edition Mouse Pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a quick Vid I made a while ago of my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Vid of my mate having a go at F1 2010


I don't like that type of orientation. A big TV would do much better with HDMI connection. With 1080p resolutions three monitors in landscape mode, really widen the view too much. It's too bad 1200s are too hard to find for eyefinity setups.


----------



## gorb

triple vertical is the best


----------



## PhilWrir

Heres my Set:
Microsoft Generic Keyboard (I hate it)
Logitech LX8 Cordless Lazer Mouse
Generic Gel Wrist Rest Mousepad complete with doodles
Logitech Z313 2.1 Channel Speakers
Sony MDR-XD200 Headphones
Cyber Acoustics Mic
Kingston 4GB Flash Drive (Covered in duct tape for giggles)
Random Knife...apparently
UA Cup
And off to the side my CM690 II Advanced with the door off until I can get fans for the side panel.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir;12429956*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my Set:
> Microsoft Generic Keyboard (I hate it)
> Logitech LX8 Cordless Lazer Mouse
> Generic Gel Wrist Rest Mousepad complete with doodles
> Logitech Z313 2.1 Channel Speakers
> Sony MDR-XD200 Headphones
> Cyber Acoustics Mic
> Kingston 4GB Flash Drive (Covered in duct tape for giggles)
> Random Knife...apparently
> UA Cup
> And off to the side my CM690 II Advanced with the door off until I can get fans for the side panel.


Drive Mastery! (the wallpaper). I wonder, Are you on deviantart?

Heres mine:
















The wallpapers on mine are ones i made, check them out here: http://nemesis158.deviantart.com/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12429356*
> I don't like that type of orientation. A big TV would do much better with HDMI connection. With 1080p resolutions three monitors in landscape mode, really widen the view too much. It's too bad 1200s are too hard to find for eyefinity setups.


RESOLUTION. Ever heard of it?

That setup would most likely have a 3240x1920 resolution. Ever gamed on that? NO? Then don't comment on it. It's a wonderful experience. Nothing like it.

You can go buy a *crappy* TV.. I'd much rather take that 3x setup.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Why so angry son. So I prefer a different method, esp with really TVs so cheap these days. It's a better experience to me. I've also experienced what you were talking about, since I've built two different three monitor systems in the past.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12431978*
> RESOLUTION. Ever heard of it?
> 
> That setup would most likely have a 3240x1920 resolution. Ever gamed on that? NO? Then don't comment on it. It's a wonderful experience. Nothing like it.
> 
> You can go buy a *crappy* TV.. I'd much rather take that 3x setup.


I dont see why they cant make one screen with a resolution like that though.
Id love the higher resolution but seeing those bezels is a HUGE issue for me.
Ill stick to a single screen and wait for higher res screens I hope in a few years time.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12432086*
> I dont see why they cant make one screen with a resolution like that though.
> Id love the higher resolution but seeing those bezels is a HUGE issue for me.
> Ill stick to a single screen and wait for higher res screens I hope in a few years time.


Well the first issue would be that it'd most likely require to use display port to use that high resolution @ 60hz

The second issue is that very few people actually would buy a monitor that size. It's just too small of a market to sell those.

And it would have to be something other than TN. With a TN panel, the experience would be horrible due to the viewing angles. You have to be close to it anyway, since you need to be able to read the text. And lowering the resolution on LCDs =









Therefore, it'd be expensive. If you think that 1300 dollars for a 30" 2560x1600 is asking too much, think about how much this thing would cost


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I agree on the whole tri-monitor view. The resolutions make photos and videos look amazing, but those bezels just have to go. I don't care how thin of a bezel you find me, if it's there, it just doesn't look right. 1920x1080/1920x1200 are good 'nuff for me. Maybe some day when I have thousands of dollars coming in on the side I'll go for a sick eyefinity setup with screens like these:










Viewsonic 46" for $2,500:


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12432133*
> I agree on the whole tri-monitor view. The resolutions make photos and videos look amazing, but those bezels just have to go. I don't care how thin of a bezel you find me, if it's there, it just doesn't look right. 1920x1080/1920x1200 are good 'nuff for me. Maybe some day when I have thousands of dollars coming in on the side I'll go for a sick eyefinity setup with screens like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewsonic 46" for $2,500:


Very nice monitor there. Id love to have some.


----------



## galaxie83

Rockin the Razer Blackwidow Keyboard
Razer Naga Mouse
and the XtracPad XXL Ripper ms/kb Pad


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cd_rom;12417376*


How long did it take you to get used to those frames?
| | | | |


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12428241*
> A Country Boy from Alabama but I love me some overclockin' and some Moddin..


LOL, you must play Left For Dead, never know when those zombies will break out the monitors.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;12434270*
> Rockin the Razer Blackwidow Keyboard
> Razer Naga Mouse
> and the XtracPad XXL Ripper ms/kb Pad


And some DS2... you are really making me want to leave work early to go play! DS2 is AWESOME on triple screens!


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12432086*
> I dont see why they cant make one screen with a resolution like that though.
> Id love the higher resolution but seeing those bezels is a HUGE issue for me.
> Ill stick to a single screen and wait for higher res screens I hope in a few years time.


They do, they are just not on the market yet.
Once 2-4k technology hits the consumer market in a few years you will see consumer TV's with higher than 1080p resolutions.

ie: http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/09/panasonics-152-inch-4k-resolution-3d-plasma-ships-this-fall/

*Panasonic's 152-inch 4K-resolution 3D plasma ships this fall*

By Richard Lawler  posted Jun 9th 2010 3:51AM


Say goodbye to the former king of Panasonic plasmas, the old 103-inch that toured the country and took center stage in presidential elections is old news, moved aside for a new family of commercial displays including the 152-inch 4K resolution 3DTV towered over all at this year's CES. Just in case 4096 x 2160 is too much resolution, there are 103- and 85-inch 1080p versions available as well, but seriously, _look_ at that thing. You know Mark Cuban is going to buy one -- why shouldn't you? Because you don't have $500,000+ laying around, because it can't possibly fit in your house, because you'd never go outside again if you owned one -- stop making excuses, it's unbecoming.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12430621*
> Drive Mastery! (the wallpaper). I wonder, Are you on deviantart?


I am not. But I do have lots of wallpaper off of there and A red version of that wallpaper as my login screen.


----------



## PropNut

Custom solid cherry (isnt everything that I mod?) three monitor eyefinity setup. I can rotate the monitors to either portrait or landscape. I find that I keep them in portrait most of the time and only rotate one when I am working in CAD. It took very little time to forget the bezels were even there. Gaming in 3150x1680.....zombie killin heaven.


----------



## gorb

very nice!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## MisterMalv




----------



## Paradox me

Took better pictures than last time:



















Whatever settings I had going on my camera made the TV look awful. Yuck.

Sheet of acrylic over the PC case to hopefully prevent the cat from coughing another hairball into it. It also clawed the crap out of my chair. Darn animal.









*Edit-* Doh, meant to post this in the computer room thread.


----------



## amundsonk

clean


----------



## amundsonk

nice


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## bdavis24




----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdavis24;12477338*


I almost bought that case, but ended up getting a Lian Li Lancool..


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Messy, but that will change when we move to a larger apartment. For now there's no room to put stuff away. Pic taken with my phone...

Keyboard: ABS M1
Mouse: Logitech LX3 (temporarily replacing my dead Razer Deathadder)
Monitor: Acer H233H 23" LCD
Case: Lian Li Lancool


----------



## jdcrispe95

Updated again


----------



## iNs3CuRe

LG Flatron W2053TQ
PHILIPS Bass Reflex Speakers
Razer Lycosa
SteelSeries 5HV2
SteelSeries Qck+ Fnatic
Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1


----------



## ACM

Very clean but IDK about the speakers.
A little long to be putting on walls.


----------



## yksas




----------



## SEN_ONE

Ooh, Packard Hell. Nice.....


----------



## fonzye

This is my setup sorry for the mess.


----------



## EpicPie

No picture, nice.


----------



## fonzye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


No picture, nice.


I had problems with the picture,it was to big couldn't upload it.


----------



## semajha

Haven't bought a mouse pad for my logitech g9x yet... what do you guys recommend? I don't game much but would like precision for video and photo editing.


----------



## Rebellion88

I have a Razer Galiathus, really smooth like silk and to think I used to use like the £1 cheap ones... never go back


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha;12497936*
> Haven't bought a mouse pad for my logitech g9x yet... what do you guys recommend? I don't game much but would like precision for video and photo editing.


I have an OCZ Behemoth Regulator for my g9x, and as far as i can tell its pretty precise on it, mouse goes exactly where i want it too....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997028&Tpk=OCZ%20Behemoth%20Regulator


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha;12497936*
> Haven't bought a mouse pad for my logitech g9x yet... what do you guys recommend? I don't game much but would like precision for video and photo editing.


I'm using a G9 on a Ratpadz right now. Best $20 I spent on a mousepad. Got off of a recommendation from my roommate; he has had his for four years so far and we compared the two and they both look like brand new!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Two monitors, my rig right there on the right, with a Das Keyboard and G500. School books and camera gear can be found all around my desks


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12499921*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two monitors, my rig right there on the right, with a Das Keyboard and G500. School books and camera gear can be found all around my desks


i see my previous post on your screen


----------



## TimeToKill

Left-Handed Death-adder 
Steelseries Qck Med
Razer Actosa
And the broken Corsair HS1 Headset 









Whats a good headset under $150 i wont mind going over budget for a quality piece. I don't wanna have to buy another one in 4 months like this HS1








for music, heavy gaming 3+hours, movies.


----------



## 161029

If you want $150 and under, the AudioTechnica ATH-M50 (there's an s model which just has a straight instead of a coiled cable. You might need a good amp though). It's a good start to audiophile quality headphones. The ATH-A700 is good too.


----------



## EpicPie

If he has a good or decent soundcard in his system he wont need an amp.


----------



## An1onChigurh

Used to have my 42" LED next to it but my girlfriend made me move it to the other room :/


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *An1onChigurh*











Used to have my 42" LED next to it but my girlfriend made me move it to the other room :/


You should upgrade the speakers next. I like the setup.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


You should upgrade the speakers next. I like the setup.


Oh yes he should upgrade those speakers. Iv had them before and they ROYALLY SUCK!!!


----------



## texaspaid

Cleaned the filters in the case today. Feels clean.


----------



## garricktlee

Just got the Speakers today.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid;12523898*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the filters in the case today. Feels clean.


Very clean, I love it.
The 902 is positioned in an...awkward place, so to speak..

Love the exterior cable sleeving you did.


----------



## kiwiasian

No, I will not resize the photos.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12477290*


is that an MS Kin 1?


----------



## gorb

Cleaned out case, installed new video card, and moved desk and computer around just a little bit:


----------



## xEzekialx

My Weak setup up xD Thought My Headphones Are missing. ATH-AD700


----------



## gorb

You should be drinking pepsi throwback instead


----------



## CoRuPt

ew dude throwback tastes so bad.


----------



## gorb

throwback is awesome, your tongue must be broken


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12527029*
> is that an MS Kin 1?


Yeah, it was a free replacement phone from Verizon.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12529387*
> Yeah, it was a free replacement phone from Verizon.


first one i've seen outside of sites that reviewed them lol


----------



## Garyx24

featuring my brand new 2011 13 inch macbook pro


----------



## DK_mz

my fun /; productive little corner


----------



## leekaiwei

Yeah...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Tilt

Boring case, I know, but w/e


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12547073*
> Boring case, I know, but w/e


Nice setup! A rig on carpet makes me cringe though


----------



## Full_Tilt

Yah idk really know where else to put it though. I just have to fight off the hordes of dust bunnies, haha


----------



## koven




----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt*


Boring case, I know, but w/e


Boring case, I know, but w/e



















Yeah, my cable management sucks too.


----------



## darkphantom

^If your cable management sucks, I dare not dream what you guys think of mine when I post it up...


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;12526593*
> *snip*
> *snip*
> *snip*
> *snip*
> 
> no, i will not resize the photos.


a:hasglhaspghi:aga. My bandwidth. Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawr.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom;12566245*
> ^If your cable management sucks, I dare not dream what you guys think of mine when I post it up...












Check out my old scout.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12566271*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my old scout.


is it me or is your CPU cooler on wonky?


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


is it me or is your CPU cooler on wonky?










I was about to say.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


I was about to say.


No. It's a socket 775 mounting hole. EVGA boards had both 1156 and 775'mountijg holes.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I was gonna wait until I got new speakers, but oh well.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I was gonna wait until I got new speakers, but oh well.



















New speakers?







I would kill for them speakers, I have some Creative T3130 things... (they are the logitech Zxxxx series right)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


New speakers?







I would kill for them speakers, I have some Creative T3130 things... (they are the logitech Zxxxx series right)


Well, any audio head around here will tell you that Logitechs aren't that great, so I'm looking at getting Swans for my birthday. After that I just need to RMA a GTX460 I got second-hand (its video RAM is shot), then get a new SSD to replace the Falcon that went all corrupted on me, dump 7 Ultimate on it, and I think I'll be completely satisfied with my rig. That is, until I get a good enough job to fund my water cooling plans...


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Well, any audio head around here will tell you that Logitechs aren't that great, so I'm looking at getting Swans for my birthday. After that I just need to RMA a GTX460 I got second-hand (its video RAM is shot), then get a new SSD to replace the Falcon that went all corrupted on me, dump 7 Ultimate on it, and I think I'll be completely satisfied with my rig. That is, until I get a good enough job to fund my water cooling plans...










Sooo..... what do you plan doing with them Logitech speakers?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


Sooo..... what do you plan doing with them Logitech speakers?










Didn't think about that too much... I might give them to my brother, since he has a lower-end Logitech 2.1 setup, and what he does with that is up to him (he isn't registered here).


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Didn't think about that too much... I might give them to my brother, since he has a lower-end Logitech 2.1 setup, and what he does with that is up to him (he isn't registered here).


He is lucky to have a brother as kind as you.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


He is lucky to have a brother as kind as you.










Yeah, well, honestly, I really won't have any other place to put them, and while I'd like to get some form of trader rating going here, I'm a bit old-fashioned about liking to do that sort of thing in person, apart from a couple exceptions (a shirt freebie that I got here, and that GTX460). If he doesn't want the speakers, and if I can't find anyone nearby that would buy them, I might put 'em in our Marketplace.

Anyway. Back on topic.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


New speakers?







I would kill for them speakers, I have some Creative T3130 things... (they are the logitech Zxxxx series right)


I share his view. I had the same previously and gave them to my roommate for free. They were really bad relatively speaking.


----------



## mr. biggums

here is mine with a horrible wrong date lol.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums;12575709*
> here is mine with a horrible wrong date lol.










2007.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12572035*
> New speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for them speakers, I have some Creative T3130 things... (they are the logitech Zxxxx series right)


Logitech = GARBAGE. Even if they do use Tang Band drivers, their enclosures are garbage, they are low end TB drivers, and their amplification is 10% THD off the batt.

NEVER BUY LOGITECH.

For $350, you can build your own speakers from a kit, WAY BETTER, or spend $30 on a pair of dayton bookshelves, then a little extra on the amp and pair it with a dayton sub, or a polk PSW10 sub. you saved over a hundred bucks doing that, sounding way way better.

For $130, you can get AMAZING (for what YOU know as amplification), and some decent Dayton bookshelves with better sound than anything Bose has ever made.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-383

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652

They have a Boston Acoustics amp for $55 as well if you want cheaper, with minimal modification, $80 will get the same sound quality with a bit less power. You c ould just use the left channel out to an RCA output from center out on your sound card as a sub pre out to a $100 Dayton sub or Polk audio PSW10 sub.

So for Either $180 with modifications, or $230 all good to go with a bit more power, you have yourself a better sound system than anything Bose, or Logitech ever made. You could get a cheap receiver for $200 with semi good amplification, 2 sets of dayton bookshelves and find a decent center for cheap, then get a cheap sub for a cheap 5.1 setup, but 5.1 is almost useless for anything other than gaming or movies, and even then, it's not really worth it.

You be the judge. Logitech has 50 times more THD than the Boston acoustics amp, and 100 times more THD than the Dayton amp. Only a fool would buy logitech or Bose.


----------



## Parsley

Thought I would post here to now I've noticed this thread... it seems to consist of much of the same stuff as the stickied one







.


----------



## CHez

Microsoft 5000 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tardious

What are those incredibly large mouse mats lots of people seem to be using ? I want one.

will post my set up once I've moved into my flat in a few weeks.


----------



## xJavontax

I think this is what they are. I want one.


----------



## ThumperSD

New studio monitors, sub, desk, chair, headphones yeeeee


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD;12601997*
> New studio monitors, sub, desk, chair, headphones yeeeee


Where did you get that desk? So appealing..


----------



## ThumperSD

It's an Ikea Fredrik


----------



## mr. biggums

slight change decided to buy a new keyboard and mouse pad
intro steelseries 6gv2 and razer goliathus








now with no absurd date.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## ramenbuoy

<3 ali


----------



## coreyL

You have no idea how bad I wish I could get a 40 inch IPS monitor as good as my Gateway.


----------



## Slobodan600




----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slobodan600*












that is so cool. Is that a whole dash from a car?

new addition to my setup:


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck. 










Love the background.


----------



## magicmike

Dorm setup fail + bad camera =









Keyboards is a Das Ultimate S, mouse is a Razer Deathadder and mousepad is a Goliathus Omega S Control


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


slight change decided to buy a new keyboard and mouse pad 
intro steelseries 6gv2 and razer goliathus








now with no absurd date.



















my goliathus pad looks so dull in compared to urs


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I was gonna wait until I got new speakers, but oh well.










Which UPS is that, thinking of buying one.


----------



## Slobodan600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


that is so cool. Is that a whole dash from a car?

new addition to my setup:










yeah the dash & center console is from an Audi A6


----------



## Luminosity47

Mine


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luminosity47;12648095*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine


i'd ditch the spyder paintball gun


----------



## Luminosity47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;12650300*
> i'd ditch the spyder paintball gun


There's more guns above it though


----------



## BillOhio

^ Is that table from IKEA?


----------



## Luminosity47

yeah, its a table top from there and i just bought legs from there too and attached them myself


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12631147*
> Love the background.


I love the state that his PC will be in, in a few years down the line.


----------



## Ceej

Wish I could wallmount my TV, that would solve so many problems







(rent)


----------



## TriplePlay

This is mine











Still waiting on the Sandy Bridge mobo I want.

But here is what I'm actually using until then:


----------



## Kevdog

Desktop








Folding Rig


----------



## KarmaKiller

Folding Rig #1

















Folding Rig #2








Folding Rig #3


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*









my goliathus pad looks so dull in compared to urs


me too. and i cant even use it for my lachesis since the lachesis prefers hard surfaces -.-


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Folding Rig #1
Folding Rig #2
Folding Rig #3


Nice Rigs!!..


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Mother of god... I need another folding rig like you guys.


----------



## rkl1985

Wow I like that Ikea Frederick table and the Staples L shape desk on sale now, I need something more stable than what I have now, I like mine but it's small and wobbly especially with the stand my monitor has being already unstable. lol


----------



## Smoka Cola

Sold my eyefinity setup, was too glitchy for my taste.







Thinking about making a few things wireless and I'll be building a custom sound system at the end of the year.


----------



## gorb

Meh to wireless, but yay for new sound. Your speakers are way too high btw.

I do like the desk too...and is your display wall mounted?

A few things differ from the last time I posted a picture, but it's essentially the same :/


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days.



Yet I see lots of people posting pictures of their actual PC in this thread







.


----------



## gorb

Nobody reads the first post of a thread after it goes past the first page


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


Yet I see lots of people posting pictures of their actual PC in this thread







.


Need to edit the title of the thread....

How many people cleaned off their desks to take this pic? lulz.... ill post when my desk insnt a mess.


----------



## Smoka Cola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Meh to wireless, but yay for new sound. Your speakers are way too high btw.

I do like the desk too...and is your display wall mounted?

A few things differ from the last time I posted a picture, but it's essentially the same :/










They sound much better where they are as opposed to having them lowered. Audio/Video is all preference, what may sound good to others, may not sound good to some. When I build my own setup I'll be place the speakers in each corner near the ceiling and the side speakers on each side of course, then 2 12"s will be on each side of the room.

And yes, the display is wall-mounted with a tilt bracket


----------



## Robilar

Here is my current layout.

I just picked up an Ikea Gallant (L shape config with extension and rounded ends). If I can find some time to set it up and transfer all my stuff over...


----------



## gorb

Nice and clean, and nice book collection too


----------



## Nemesis158

Check these out:


----------



## GundamWZero

My desk looks as though a Cyclone struck it.

As well as the rest of my house!

Here is what my setup looked like before I messed it up:


----------



## MarsX2

here's my set up. my subwolfer is at the bottom of the desk. On my self, there r all my games, beatles & ac/dc albums, & my night vision goggles from the prestige edition of mw2 4 xbox. my 23 inch monitor & then my pc.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarsX2*


here's my set up. my subwolfer is at the bottom of the desk. On my self, there r all my games, beatles & ac/dc albums, & my night vision goggles from the prestige edition of mw2 4 xbox. my 23 inch monitor & then my pc.


Y u [email protected] liek dis?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12712600*
> Here is my current layout.
> 
> I just picked up an Ikea Gallant (L shape config with extension and rounded ends). If I can find some time to set it up and transfer all my stuff over...


When are you going to jump to 120hz monitors?


----------



## Rourke Swift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12712030*
> ...but it's essentially the same :/


What speakers are those? Hawtness.


----------



## pLuhhmm




----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rourke Swift*


What speakers are those? Hawtness.


If you click the "my system" link in my sig, it tells you









They're energy rc-10s in rosenut, and I agree that they are very sexy.


----------



## Rourke Swift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


If you click the "my system" link in my sig, it tells you









They're energy rc-10s in rosenut, and I agree that they are very sexy.


ROFL! Oh man, so there ya have it... right there in your system specs. I'm so glad I didn't use the Win 7 snipping tool to cut out the speaker, and then reverse search it in TinEye to find out what they were... that woulda been a colossally complicated path to the same info!










Those are awesome, though. This forum has a dangerous way of tempting me to blow my rent money.


----------



## SHNS0

W.I.P.


----------



## gorb

the plain white spines on those games look so boring D:


----------



## odin2free

SHSNO: 
You dont play with your rubix cube that much
nor do you have enough ps2 games 
more ps2 games less ps3 remember there better then any ones that are out now


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slobodan600*


yeah the dash & center console is from an Audi A6


finding your dash is harder than finding waldo. I lol'd at the fact that you have a bowl of ramen on top of your 360 xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


Wish I could wallmount my TV, that would solve so many problems







(rent)











I dig your desk and your haf









all those kittens and the huming bird makes me thing a chick lives with you.. unless









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*












I like how your keyboard has different colors and i can't tell if they are backlit or its from the monitors


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


the plain white spines on those games look so boring D:


I actually like them!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


SHSNO: 
You dont play with your rubix cube that much
nor do you have enough ps2 games 
more ps2 games less ps3 remember there better then any ones that are out now










I used to play with them a lot but now I keep them there for showcase. Although sometimes like once a week I pick up that V7 and spend some time having fun.
And you're right, PS2 games used to be AMAZING. But there's no hurry


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


I actually like them!

I used to play with them a lot but now I keep them there for showcase. Although sometimes like once a week I pick up that V7 and spend some time having fun.
And you're right, PS2 games used to be AMAZING. But there's no hurry










I sorta like them because it makes them easier to read, but that's about it









I still have plenty of ps2 games I wanna buy but haven't bought any in awhile - here's a picture of my main shelf


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12742833*
> I sorta like them because it makes them easier to read, but that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have plenty of ps2 games I wanna buy but haven't bought any in awhile - here's a picture of my main shelf


That's impressive man! Looks really amazing


----------



## Mongol

G110/G13/MX518/RAT 7










Guardians...lmao


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12742833*
> I sorta like them because it makes them easier to read, but that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have plenty of ps2 games I wanna buy but haven't bought any in awhile - here's a picture of my main shelf


Some people have a whole room just for books...

According to my calculations, you have not stepped outside since 1997







.

/sarcasm. Seriously though, that's quite an impressive collection. In case of a zombie apocalypse you'd be set for a long time as long as you have some food stored away







.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JSkater*


Here's my desk here at school:



Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II
Mouse: Logitech G5 Rev. 2
Mousepad: super large mousepad I bought at Office Depot I believe.


What speakers do you have?


----------



## CravinR1

I use the carpet with my wireless mouse and a 1980's blue pad with my new Gigabyte


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I sorta like them because it makes them easier to read, but that's about it









I still have plenty of ps2 games I wanna buy but haven't bought any in awhile - here's a picture of my main shelf


















Man I wonder how many thousands of dollars are on that shelf right now.


----------



## gorb

A lot, unfortunately









@drjoey, I have shelves full of books too...but I've only lived here since mid 2001









@SHNS0, thanks


----------



## Darksoul844

For now till i get my new desk sometime next week

















And this is my other set up


----------



## gorb

That chair looks pretty comfy


----------



## pauly94




----------



## Darksoul844

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


That chair looks pretty comfy










Yes very I can game all day with out any back pains


----------



## reaper~

Some keyboards testing.


















- Cherry ML4100
- Ducky 1087 (with double-shot key caps)
- Filco Majestouch Linear R Limited Edition


----------



## gorb

Nice. Gimme those doubleshot keys


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12756020*
> Nice. Gimme those doubleshot keys


Sure.. $45 shipped.







J/k I don't wanna sell these because then I'd have to wait for another group buy and they're PITA. lol


----------



## gorb

Yeah i've considered jumping on some of the new group buys but I dont wanna buy any more keyboard related crap for a while


----------



## ramenbuoy

omg those keyboards are sex


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12764841*
> omg those keyboards are sex


Heh, thanks! And waiting until you try them.


----------



## Longcut

This is mine


----------



## Phobos223

Here's my new rig


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## gorb

nice rear/surround speaker placement


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


nice rear/surround speaker placement


Once I get settled into my new house all the speakers are going up into the corners with the TV being mounted centrally above the fireplace of the living room. The centre will (obviously) be mounted under the TV.

I have other things to do that take priority at the moment though.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*













I'm in that boat right now. Not supposed to screw into the wall at my new place; and I will not string wires across my ceiling







I'm just on 3.1 atm


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Once I get settled into my new house all the speakers are going up into the corners with the TV being mounted centrally above the fireplace of the living room. The centre will (obviously) be mounted under the TV.

I have other things to do that take priority at the moment though.


Generally speaking, corner placement isn't all that great for main speakers. Mounting a display over the fireplace is also not ideal since it's usually much too high, unless you have it angled down :/


----------



## sndstream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Generally speaking, corner placement isn't all that great for main speakers. Mounting a display over the fireplace is also not ideal since it's usually much too high, unless you have it angled down :/


All that matters in terms of ideal placement for good imaging is left and right being equadistant and in front of listener. If youre in a home environment on axis, or very slightly off axis to the listener will do just fine. Height should be based on eye level and unless youre a real hardcore audiophile, driver arrangment doesnt matter with the only rule being keep your highs,mids,midbass semi close together to prevent arcing and other bizarre sq problems. If you really wanna go the extra mile, borrow a nice 1/3 octave rta meter for some serious tuning to pin point specific freq. issues but that's not for everyone......


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


I'm in that boat right now. Not supposed to screw into the wall at my new place; and I will not string wires across my ceiling







I'm just on 3.1 atm










This is my own house (I've been here for 6 days now) so I can do what I want.









I will be using cable coverings to hide cables where I can. The rest is going under the carpet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Generally speaking, corner placement isn't all that great for main speakers. Mounting a display over the fireplace is also not ideal since it's usually much too high, unless you have it angled down :/


My plan is to remove the fire (it's electric and can easily be moved as it's not fixed), the problem is that I need to do some work to the base where bricking has been cemented to the floor and remove two bricks centre rear so that my TV stand can fit over the base.

I also need to fix up the wiring for the sattelite dish and TV aerial etc as the previous owners decided to just drill them through the wall about a metre or so high and leave the cable very short so that it wont reach the centre.

The sattelite speakers would be my centre, rears, and sides. I plan to buy some floorstanding or bookshelf speakers for my fronts. The AV Reciever is 7.1.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sndstream*


All that matters in terms of ideal placement for good imaging is left and right being equadistant and in front of listener. If youre in a home environment on axis, or very slightly off axis to the listener will do just fine. Height should be based on eye level and unless youre a real hardcore audiophile, driver arrangment doesnt matter with the only rule being keep your highs,mids,midbass semi close together to prevent arcing and other bizarre sq problems. If you really wanna go the extra mile, borrow a nice 1/3 octave rta meter for some serious tuning to pin point specific freq. issues but that's not for everyone......


The great thing about my AV Reciever is that it comes with a mic to test, and configure, the surround sound depending on where you put the mic (the Reciever sends signals to the speakers for the mic to pick up then the system adjusts the settings accordingly). Even with my speakers set out the way they are it sounds pretty damn amazing.

I just want my rears behind me for obvious reasons, but with a four year old running around I need to make sure it's all done properly as my setup wasn't cheap.


----------



## snoogins




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoogins*












I had those speakers on my setup until I replaced them earlier today, lol.

Do you have them with or without the subwoofer?


----------



## snoogins

without. after my build I realized I didn't have speakers and just picked up the cheapest ones from meijer until I had some more money for nice ones. (plus I get in a bit of trouble when I have a subwoofer, living in an apartment and all).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoogins*


without. after my build I realized I didn't have speakers and just picked up the cheapest ones from meijer until I had some more money for nice ones. (plus I get in a bit of trouble when I have a subwoofer, living in an apartment and all).


Haha. I had the same set. My mother got me them for Christmas, and as much as I'm not ungreatful for the gift they were just not enough for my nerdy needs (I'm a bassline addict), though they certainly served their purpose until I got better.


----------



## snoogins

ya for my current needs they work alright. plus in my city noise violations get handed out like candy (I have two already lol)


----------



## Shneakypete




----------



## snoogins

Shneak nice setup!

Do you just face the corner of the L to game/play?


----------



## Shneakypete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins;12782990*
> Shneak nice setup!
> 
> Do you just face the corner of the L to game/play?


Kind of... A lil off set to the left cause I use the laptop for anything but gaming and my tv is to the left of that.


----------



## DK_mz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12563384*
> Boring case, I know, but w/e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my cable management sucks too.


im on your screen lol


----------



## jhaze84

I live in a really small apartment, so I have to maximize vertical space. I love my Ikea Fredrik because it does just that.


----------



## Spunkybd




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunkybd;12804506*


What's that in the lower left corner behind the table? Bottles?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;12804472*
> I live in a really small apartment, so I have to maximize vertical space. I love my Ikea Fredrik because it does just that.


thinking about getting an Ikea galant corner desk. i noticed you have those monitors mounted to some kind of mount, what is it and where can i get it?


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12805198*
> thinking about getting an Ikea galant corner desk. i noticed you have those monitors mounted to some kind of mount, what is it and where can i get it?


Monoprice 3-way desk mounting brackets: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2

They are very sturdy and good quality for being so inexpensive. I was really impressed.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;12806044*
> Monoprice 3-way desk mounting brackets: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2
> 
> They are very sturdy and good quality for being so inexpensive. I was really impressed.










$22 each WOW. Definitely picking those up if i upgrade my desk. do you think i should? Current setup:









Want to get this desk:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29836151


----------



## jhaze84

Sure, why not.







That desk plus the mounts and you will have way more desk space than you do currently.

If you do get the mounts, you will probably need a couple of thin pieces of wood because the clamps only close to a 1-inch gap, and my desk top is thinner than that. I am using a couple small squares of 3/8" plywood with my desk and it works perfectly.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;12806376*
> Sure, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That desk plus the mounts and you will have way more desk space than you do currently.
> 
> If you do get the mounts, you will probably need a couple of thin pieces of wood because the clamps only close to a 1-inch gap, and my desk top is thinner than that. I am using a couple small squares of 3/8" plywood with my desk and it works perfectly.


Its going to cost me $99 to ship that desk (nearest ikea store is 280 miles from me







), so i want to be sure i should get it before i proceed. What do you guys think?


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djghost454;8378656*
> I spot a grinder, lazy bastard


I hate those things. Gave it away after a couple uses. It leaves sticks and seed parts in the finished product and you can taste it. (of course) The old lady bought another one that she uses, and I never partake in what she rolls for that reason, ha.


----------



## racecar56

Only the last comp on the right actually uses Ubuntu, contrary to what the stickers say. Really wimpy setup compared to the guys with 3 monitors...but what gives?









BTW the thing on the right speaker is a ski cap to make the green LED hidden. It works very well.


----------



## septro

Update for my office after I cleaned up a bit, got my triple monitor stand in the mail, and finished my pc build..


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Its going to cost me $99 to ship that desk (nearest ikea store is 280 miles from me







), so i want to be sure i should get it before i proceed. What do you guys think?


TBH it looks like a VERY bland desk for that high of a price....add shipping on top of that...no way...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *septro*


Update for my office after I cleaned up a bit, got my triple monitor stand in the mail, and finished my pc build..











Looks good.


----------



## Spunkybd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What's that in the lower left corner behind the table? Bottles?


Package of cough drops. I think thats what your talking about.


----------



## Spunkybd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *septro*


Update for my office after I cleaned up a bit, got my triple monitor stand in the mail, and finished my pc build..











That chair.... Omg. It looks so comfy.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunkybd;12812577*
> That chair.... Omg. It looks so comfy.


Same chair I have.


----------



## septro

Yea that chair is a CostCo special.. its almost getting time to replace it it tho since my azz-prints have made permanent indents on the seat


----------



## shadow02

Pics of my desk, utility stand which my pc sits on and the very edge of my bookshelf. Finally got my replacement 20" 180 degree blue CCFL for my bookshelf display. This was before I got my water cooler on top of my tower


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow02*


Pics of my desk, utility stand which my pc sits on and the very edge of my bookshelf. Finally got my replacement 20" 180 degree blue CCFL for my bookshelf display. This was before I got my water cooler on top of my tower










That is a pretty sweet display. I may need to think about doing something like that soon....


----------



## quadx

Just got the top monitor and the mount was delivered today.
I might try it vertical and see how I like browsing that way.


----------



## shadow02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


That is a pretty sweet display. I may need to think about doing something like that soon....


PM'd


----------



## shadow02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quadx*


Just got the top monitor and the mount was delivered today.
I might try it vertical and see how I like browsing that way.











Video editor?


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*







































Confusion???


----------



## gorb

what's confusing is that people still quote pictures...and it's even more confusing when the post they are quoting is directly above theirs


----------



## quadx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Confusion???


ya....


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what's confusing is that people still quote pictures...and it's even more confusing when the post they are quoting is directly above theirs


Quoting pictures is where it's at. If you had a picture in your post, I would quote it too.


----------



## quadx

I don't quote pics. It is annoying.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what's confusing is that people still quote pictures...and it's even more confusing when the post they are quoting is directly above theirs


Lol, I almost laughed as hard about your comment, as I did the pictures he quoted. Someone has a weird fetish with their Xbox 360. The composition of the pictures give it the same look as the work of a serial killer making snuff pictures in the 70's.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what's confusing is that people still quote pictures...and it's even more confusing when the post they are quoting is directly above theirs


The issue is if you don't, someone else may post before you and what you wrote won't make too much sense. Quoting without pictures would be a better way to convey everything while saving space.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I sorta like them because it makes them easier to read, but that's about it









I still have plenty of ps2 games I wanna buy but haven't bought any in awhile - here's a picture of my main shelf


















That's a great collection...makes mine look dinky...







...but that's because my money goes to figures which I won't post since it gets too much hate...


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;12863016*
> Lol, I almost laughed as hard about your comment, as I did the pictures he quoted. Someone has a weird fetish with their Xbox 360. The composition of the pictures give it the same look as the work of a serial killer making snuff pictures in the 70's.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12863313*
> The issue is if you don't, someone else may post before you and what you wrote won't make too much sense. Quoting without pictures would be a better way to convey everything while saving space.


I know, whenever I quote a post with pictures, I just remove the image tags, like so:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp;12863513*
> That's a great collection...makes mine look dinky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but that's because my money goes to figures which I won't post since it gets too much hate...
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5315/imag01321.jpg


Thanks. You've still got a nice collection. We all spend money on different things







No need to be embarrassed about your figures. I posted a picture of my plushie collection in the "computer room pics" thread lol. When it comes to the movies and games though, many of the members on avs or blu-ray.com have unbelievably large collections :O


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomfix*







































rofl,a member of the 'i voided my warranty club' hey,i think your nearly there,guess the only way to find out is try for rma,lol.:d


----------



## Baking Soda

Nothing awesome.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;12877770*
> 
> 
> Nothing awesome.


ooo I see money.


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;12878302*
> ooo I see money.


Oh you want 16 bucks? Lol sure.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;12878354*
> Oh you want 16 bucks? Lol sure.


Thanks man that would help toward the project I am working on now. My liquor cabinet build.







I have a work log for it too.


----------



## MIKEVALL

...


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *septro;12811015*
> Update for my office after I cleaned up a bit, got my triple monitor stand in the mail, and finished my pc build..


Loving the moto-wall lol. I still have all my warrants and plaques boxed up from when I EAS'd lol. Looks a lot like the setup I had when I lived in the barracks.


----------



## frankth3frizz

heres mine!



















sorry its blurry. phone pics :/


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## gorb

way too high :O


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


heres mine!

sorry its blurry. phone pics :/


We hate blurry phone pics! Boo!!! lol

What kind of window is that Buzz?!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;12910735*
> We hate blurry phone pics! Boo!!! lol
> 
> What kind of window is that Buzz?!


Just a normal double glazed 3 pane upvc window, left and top one open, the big one doesnt









Why?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*


Just a normal double glazed 3 pane upvc window, left and top one open, the big one doesnt









Why?










Its just looks so weird lol. Sorry. Kinda drunk right now plus the fact that iv never seen a window like that before. hahaha.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Some somewhat dated pictures, sorry for the darkness.
Mouse: CM Storm Sentnal Advance.
Keys: G15
Mouse pad: Razer Vespula


----------



## Jack MacLeod

Here are the specs:


----------



## Rolandooo

Just moved into a new house, finally have my own game room







Now to add some decoration and cable management...


----------



## DarthBaiter

My set up









A Filco tenkeyless browns(gonna be replaced by a Ducky soon), Adesso Blue cherries, a MS Sidewinder X8 on a Func pad. Logitec Z-680, waiting on my AD700.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;12910735*
> We hate blurry phone pics! Boo!!! lol
> 
> What kind of window is that Buzz?!


same here! lol. im actually in teh market for a new camera! my 7 year old sony is so pixelated. and my g2 is the only one i have for better quality. btw i figured out how to take better pictures with it xD heres my 2nd try.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12924548*
> same here! lol. im actually in teh market for a new camera! my 7 year old sony is so pixelated. and my g2 is the only one i have for better quality. btw i figured out how to take better pictures with it xD heres my 2nd try.


Ah yea that is a little better.


----------



## PhRe4k

Here is my setup


----------



## Methos07




----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolandooo;12923787*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved into a new house, finally have my own game room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to add some decoration and cable management...


Dope setup you got there.


----------



## supra_rz

My TEMPORARY SETUP !


----------



## EpicPie

What midi controller is that? I was thinking S4 when I glanced at it from your pictures but it clearly isn't as it says m-audio on it. lol


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12955639*
> What midi controller is that? I was thinking S4 when I glanced at it from your pictures but it clearly isn't as it says m-audio on it. lol


m-audio xponent







<3 love it


----------



## De-Zant




----------



## i_hax

Still haven't built my monitor stands... the lumber awaits in my basement (for the past 2 months







)


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Subbed as a reminder


----------



## De-Zant

I was planning on getting a VESA mount. I mean, they're only 40€ here but they're more reliable than anything I'd be able to build myself.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I was planning on getting a VESA mount. I mean, they're only 40€ here but they're more reliable than anything I'd be able to build myself.


Unless you plan on fixing it in place, an adjustable tension spring-loaded model is worth any price premium... my college has some lesser ones and it's not even a comparison.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_hax*


Unless you plan on fixing it in place, an adjustable tension spring-loaded model is worth any price premium... my college has some lesser ones and it's not even a comparison.


I was really only planning on it for the ability of getting one of my monitors with a fixed stand into portrait mode.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_hax*


Still haven't built my monitor stands... the lumber awaits in my basement (for the past 2 months







)


What's keeping ya? Anytime I have a project to do and I have all the material I can't wait to do it lol. I guess I just enjoy it.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


<The camera I use is unable to take good shots even in bright lighting.. Had to modify with gimp to make it brighter, which decreased image quality. Resized it since it already looked like crap. Took it along with some other pictures.











whats the monitor you are using on the left?


----------



## 161029

Look at the logo. It's an LG.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles;12963341*
> whats the monitor you are using on the left?


It's an LG flatron W2442PA

Bewarned though: When I purchased the monitor, I did not know anything about monitors. It's quite mediocre, to say the least. You'd be better off with a higher quality monitor. It's not as bright as it should be, and the colors are quite crap.

I would say that you would be better off not caring about the monitor.

The tall monitor feature is called portrait mode OR pivot. Most often, monitor specifications WILL say if the monitor has pivot functionality. This would mean that you can turn the monitor from landscape to portrait to landscape again. Look for it in monitors specifications on newegg or something and you will see it there.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;12963256*
> What's keeping ya? Anytime I have a project to do and I have all the material I can't wait to do it lol. I guess I just enjoy it.


I just kept modifying my plans. I've decided I want to build them half decently (sand filled) and doing that in the middle of winter didn't appeal to me... I'll get started one of these days.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax;12972015*
> I just kept modifying my plans. I've decided I want to build them half decently (sand filled) and doing that in the middle of winter didn't appeal to me... I'll get started one of these days.


Oh winter lol. I forgot about winter 3 weeks ago. It's 75 degrees here.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12959435*


what mouse is that?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon;13000548*
> what mouse is that?


Razer imperator.


----------



## swrmxs

Tidied up my desk area and here is my current setup. Looking for a better desk though as i need something a bit bigger and should be mounting TV on the wall when my mount arrives.

*With laptop open*









*With laptop closed*


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swrmxs;13127565*
> Tidied up my desk area and here is my current setup. Looking for a better desk though as i need something a bit bigger and should be mounting TV on the wall when my mount arrives.
> 
> *With laptop open*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With laptop closed*


i do a similar thing, with my netbook lol.


----------



## greg1174




----------



## damet

Just got my M10s


----------



## jdcrispe95

^^^^ Hawt.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;13134113*
> ^^^^ Hawt.


this


----------



## swrmxs

Mounted my TV onto the wall so have changed my setup slighty which i think looks pretty good.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swrmxs;13159669*
> Mounted my TV onto the wall so have changed my setup slighty which i think looks pretty good.
> *img*


Nice setup.

I want that wallpaper on the laptop, too funny.


----------



## swrmxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Nice setup.

I want that wallpaper on the laptop, too funny.










Thanks

I have (unsuccessfully so far) been looking for a wallpaper that say's the same or similar but with the word computer changed to laptop that way i can have the one that's on my laptop just now as my desktop wallpaper and then a laptop type one as my laptop wallpaper.


----------



## rotorr00t

Here is a pic of my set up.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rotorr00t*


Here is a pic of my set up.


Needs more computers.


----------



## gorb

needs less quoting of images especially when they are right above your post


----------



## rotorr00t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


Needs more computers.










Your right! I'm working on it, I'm at 8 "working" computers right now. Need some more space for some more, I think 10 is a respectable number.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


needs less quoting of images especially when they are right above your post


k.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rotorr00t*


Your right! I'm working on it, I'm at 8 "working" computers right now. Need some more space for some more, I think 10 is a respectable number.


no... you require atleast 16 ;D


----------



## rotorr00t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


no... you require atleast 16 ;D


ahh...crap...well... I guess I need to get-to building somemore systems.


----------



## Coolio831




----------



## Timlander

Why is only 1 monitor on?? Blaspheme!!!!!


----------



## gorb




----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;13177116*
> Why is only 1 monitor on?? Blaspheme!!!!!


Cause i sold my 470's and are looking to scrap my sig rig, and build another.


----------



## qqqqq

A lot of nice setups, but also, a bunch of completely ridiculous ones. Like "i got so much stuff on 1 square foot, that if i use that regularly my wrists will fall off, i'll have back problems, neck problems and who knows what else, not to mention i constantly stress my eyes because my crappy "PC desk" has monitor sitting above eye level..."
Precisely like this one:









Seriously folks, get a nice working space. A perfect example of proper setup is gorb's, post #1044, because your health is not overclockable and pretty much non-upgradable.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Here's mine, pretty simple:


----------



## vCole

Current setup:


----------



## NguyenAdam

Its all I have money for.


----------



## waldoh74

Just redid my setup the other day. A little more cleaned up than the way I used to have it.


----------



## Full_Tilt

My setup:


----------



## black!ce

awesome filco , id love to have one


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Kaoz

Here is my set up. I now have a Asus 27 inch monitor now in that set up though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13355665*
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1034/nik0553.jpg
> ttp://img854.imageshack.us/img854/4949/nik0554.jpg


Nice setup.

If you don't eat that chocolate bunny I will have to break in and eat it myself.


----------



## HometownHero

@dorkster Nice monitor, damn.


----------



## Rucka315

meh


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12712732*
> Check these out:


I hate to quote three pics... but this case is beautiful! I just got wood.


----------



## EpicPie

phone pix


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqqqq;13177533*
> A lot of nice setups, but also, a bunch of completely ridiculous ones. Like "i got so much stuff on 1 square foot, that if i use that regularly my wrists will fall off, i'll have back problems, neck problems and who knows what else, not to mention i constantly stress my eyes because my crappy "PC desk" has monitor sitting above eye level..."
> Precisely like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously folks, get a nice working space. A perfect example of proper setup is gorb's, post #1044, because your health is not overclockable and pretty much non-upgradable.


Thanks for the unnecessary ranting. His desk, he can do as he please.


----------



## subassy

One thing I've noticed in so many of these pics is how apparently close you all are to the monitor. I have two 23" monitors side by side set to a relatively high resolution (I forget what it is, I assume some one will point it out just looking at the model numbers in my sig). At said resolution only 60Hz is support. If my face is that close to the monitors for than 30 or so minutes my eyes start to ache and water horribly.

Doesn't anybody else have this issue? How do you all deal with being so close to the monitor??


----------



## AresSs

keyboard : G15 refresh
mice : MSIE 3.0
mousepad : Steelseries Qck+
headset : Koss SB49
speakers : harman kardon soundstick 3
monitor : HP w2216


----------



## Akwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stillhouse;8377464*
> Mine all mine:


I have the loigtech z5500 speaker volume control.
It looks like this
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2978750379_1829cabfe1.jpg?v=0

Anyway i can change that unit out so something more compact and to where i can lay flat ?


----------



## Prophet19

Kicking it Old Skool haha


----------



## gorb

My desk at work :<


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


One thing I've noticed in so many of these pics is how apparently close you all are to the monitor. I have two 23" monitors side by side set to a relatively high resolution (I forget what it is, I assume some one will point it out just looking at the model numbers in my sig). At said resolution only 60Hz is support. If my face is that close to the monitors for than 30 or so minutes my eyes start to ache and water horribly.

Doesn't anybody else have this issue? How do you all deal with being so close to the monitor??


Only have this problem if the contrast or brightness isnt set up correctly on the monitors/tv


----------



## nil405

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


My desk at work :<










umm.. what do you do at work? just sayin....


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


One thing I've noticed in so many of these pics is how apparently close you all are to the monitor. I have two 23" monitors side by side set to a relatively high resolution (I forget what it is, I assume some one will point it out just looking at the model numbers in my sig). At said resolution only 60Hz is support. If my face is that close to the monitors for than 30 or so minutes my eyes start to ache and water horribly.

Doesn't anybody else have this issue? How do you all deal with being so close to the monitor??


23" monitors are 1920x1080 (not that high TBH)

Refresh rates (60hz) don't matter a single bit on LCD monitors for desktop work. Eye ache does not result from a low or a high refresh rate on LCD monitors. Backlight flickering and dithering might cause eye strain however-

Try lowering the brightness from the monitor settingns.


----------



## DestinyPlan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Two things about this pic;

-I see a blunt + paper
-and i see a baggy..

hmmmm











The red-yellow-green too...


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nil405*


umm.. what do you do at work? just sayin....


I'm a technical publications librarian at an aircraft repair station. It's very boring.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I'm a technical publications librarian at an aircraft repair station. It's very boring.


If i'm not mistaken, he's making a comment about your lotion and kleenex conveniently placed next to each other.

One might've assumed you were a Fluffer with a computer hobby!


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*


If i'm not mistaken, he's making a comment about your lotion and kleenex conveniently placed next to each other.

One might've assumed you were a Fluffer with a computer hobby!










Ah. Well, lotion is for dry skin (the soap here is very drying) and the multiple boxes of tissue are because I suffer from allergies. Texas is very bad for allergies and this dusty old hangar's hvac system/vents probably haven't been cleaned in 20 years, so that makes it worse.


----------



## DarkZero375

My gaming wall







Love having days off from work to come home and kick back.


----------



## Ceej

That GoW 2 poster is incredible. PS: that thing you set your consoles on, where'd you get that?

EDIT: I've updated my setup a little sense. Added a G9X and QCK+ Fnatic... thinking of going back to my superior Talent.


----------



## ii Wingman

Here's mine. Razer Lachesis, Razer Goliathus, G-15.


----------



## Riks

Some old and new pics


----------



## Deed

My setup







D


----------



## DarkZero375

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


That GoW 2 poster is incredible. PS: that thing you set your consoles on, where'd you get that?


Thanks bro. The lil thing my consoles are sitting on used to be my roomie's sound system shelving. I think he got it at walmart, but he had it for a couple of years and just gave it to me. Decided to put it to good use


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


That GoW 2 poster is incredible. PS: that thing you set your consoles on, where'd you get that?

EDIT: I've updated my setup a little sense. Added a G9X and QCK+ Fnatic... thinking of going back to my superior Talent.

...


I have that calculator lol.


----------



## HometownHero

@Deed I like those speakers stands. What kind of speakers are those? Sig rig says promedia's but those dont look like klipsch's.


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Here's mine, pretty simple:











Jealous


----------



## Deed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;13421969*
> @Deed I like those speakers stands. What kind of speakers are those? Sig rig says promedia's but those dont look like klipsch's.


Yea I ended up replacing the Pro Medias with Mackie Mr5's and the Emu 0404 soundcard(in picture) Just Painted my fans candy apple red also.









Thanks I made those speaker stands and stained them. Only took me about 2 hours to make them. Simple and Effective. Soft padding at the top and rubber footing to reduce vibartions. Cost me $10 but I already had the wood and carpenters glue. It's 5 inches off the ground. Here are some pics:


----------



## WCGuru

ill take pics of mine later but using 3x 27" asus vk266h monitors, g19 keyboard, Audio technia AT900TI headphones worth $500







and razer naga mouse.. oh and this desk


----------



## Stealth Pyros

That desk is on sale for $300!

http://www.roccafortesales.com/


----------



## Timlander

Wow... I like that desk!!


----------



## rmp459

wow i dont think i could ever play on that desk, very awkward looking, plus I cant imagine the decor of any room allowing for that thing to fit in haha

would be sick though for an eyefinity racing setup in a basement or something

Heres my current:


----------



## DarthBaiter

My set up at home...








Filco, Sidewinder x5 on a 14" F Series Func pad

My kids set ups next to mine...









Tenkeyless boards, MSIM 3.0 on Func Archetype.

It's a weekend killin zone.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WCGuru*


ill take pics of mine later but using 3x 27" asus vk266h monitors, g19 keyboard, Audio technia AT900TI headphones worth $500







and razer naga mouse.. oh and this desk









-snip-


my desk layout is similar. and i got mine for 5$ at value village xD


----------



## raiderxx

Getting a new desk soon. Pretty stoked about that.. Once I move I'll probably move my 360 into the living room, so I have a little more space.


----------



## DarkZero375

Decided my desk needed some decorations around it. Getting started on making my own bead sprites







Gonna try to have above my monitor and the wall to the right filled with a whole lot of Nintendo characters.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deed;13436650*
> Yea I ended up replacing the Pro Medias with Mackie Mr5's and the Emu 0404 soundcard(in picture) Just Painted my fans candy apple red also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I made those speaker stands and stained them. Only took me about 2 hours to make them. Simple and Effective. Soft padding at the top and rubber footing to reduce vibartions. Cost me $10 but I already had the wood and carpenters glue. It's 5 inches off the ground. Here are some pics:


Wow, those are some nice DIY stands. Nice rig too







. I need to take a trip to Home Depot and buy some materials for speaker stands and headset stands. Recently started dabbling in a new hobby (audiophile) and I cringe every time I look at my desk and see my new DT990's laying on my computer, they deserve better







.


----------



## jammo2k5

A bit dark but what the hell


























Last one is better lit...


----------



## dan_ep82

Microsoft X8 Sidewinder
Generic Mousepad with 3xUSB 2.0 and 1 Camera Card Slot with BLue Lights








Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Trust HeadSet

I'll get a bright picture today


----------



## General_Chris

ill show a pic of mine later but mine is a bit messy now


----------



## General_Chris

heres mine guys







sexy tv i have ;D


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## ZainyAntics

Minecraft on a 46" Sony while I watch SC2 replays on my 22", lol

Life is good.

I'll be wallmounting the TV this summer and buying 3 24" monitors for Eyefinity


----------



## MCBrown.CA

KB: Steelseries 6Gv2 (Cherry MX Black)
Mouse: Gigabyte GM-M6880
Mousepad: table


----------



## BMorrisSly

Here you go :3


----------



## Timlander

Beautiful! lol


----------



## NeoVincent

Here's my set up its pretty basic in away


----------



## General_Chris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoVincent;13478615*
> Here's my set up its pretty basic in away


nice dude







what monitor is that tho?


----------



## NeoVincent

its actually 1080i RCA tv it doubles as my tv and computer monitor. I know it is a RCA but it was on sale for like 150 couldnt pass it up.


----------



## subassy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


23" monitors are 1920x1080 (not that high TBH)

Refresh rates (60hz) don't matter a single bit on LCD monitors for desktop work. Eye ache does not result from a low or a high refresh rate on LCD monitors. Backlight flickering and dithering might cause eye strain however-

Try lowering the brightness from the monitor settingns.


Actually they're 24", which I should have remembered considering they're listed in my signature. Never did write down the resolution (I believe the max supported by the two displays in my sig).

Perhaps it's a placebo effect then but it seems like when I up the refresh rate I don't have nearly the issues with eye strain. That's what I did when I used resolutions low enough I could up the rate to 72 or 75 and it always worked, even on LCDs.

I will try adjusting the brightness and other settings to see if I can live with it.


----------



## gorb

new mousepad :>


----------



## Timlander

Is that like a 4 foot square mouse pad? haha Turn up your DPI man.







I use a 7inch by 7in piece of corian as a mouse pad.


----------



## gorb

it's 19"x14"x.25"

i play at 1000dpi and low sensitivity

small mousepads & high dpi are lame


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


it's 19"x14"x.25"

i play at 1000dpi and low sensitivity

small mousepads & high dpi are lame


Only to you.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I like wrist rests.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Is that like a 4 foot square mouse pad? haha Turn up your DPI man.







I use a 7inch by 7in piece of corian as a mouse pad.


Haha I play CS ridiculously low. 405 DPI and in game sensitivity as 1.52.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## De-Zant

Sexy.

Any reason to get tenkeyed instead of tenkeyless? IMO tenkeyless looks much nicer, and it's more comfortable to use too


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I use the numpad too much to go without it, I personally think it looks better, and I'm not lacking in desk space either.


----------



## De-Zant

I think I'm lacking desk space even with my ikea galant corner desk. Oh well, that's what you get when you have 3 monitors and one of them is a CRT.

Anyhow, I've not seen an application that uses the numpad in ages. Do you just feel that it-s more comfortable to type numbers from there, or do you have a specific purpose for it?

Also, I have a thing for tiny keyboards. I wish I had tenkeyless.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my setup at the moment. Looking for a better mouse pad....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I think I'm lacking desk space even with my ikea galant corner desk. Oh well, that's what you get when you have 3 monitors and one of them is a CRT.

Anyhow, I've not seen an application that uses the numpad in ages. Do you just feel that it-s more comfortable to type numbers from there, or do you have a specific purpose for it?

Also, I have a thing for tiny keyboards. I wish I had tenkeyless.


I do a lot of work with numbers as I buy and sell a lot, it really helps to have a numpad. I actually prefer the layout of a fullsized keyboard, not sure why.

My desk is 2M~ long by 60CM~ wide, so I've got a lot of spare room, even with my setup, and my TJ07 on my desk.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Here's my setup at the moment. Looking for a better mouse pad....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Try using that table as the mouse pad. As long as the surface is even.


----------



## De-Zant

Understood waffle

I'll post my setup (changed a lot in the last month) once I get my third screen back up and running


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13523889*


So I heard you leik Halo Wars







.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Here is mine as of yesterday...Currently waiting on Klipsch Promedia 2.1s.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13527421*
> So I heard you leik Halo Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hate it actually, I don't even have an Xbox any more, but kept the coaster.


----------



## Jjmunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart;8378195*
> Current setup,


****... The envy hurts my soul.


----------



## Geemaa

There's a laptop, keyboard and another mouse under that mess somewhere


----------



## Bouf0010

heres my set up, still got some wire management to do but im gonna be building a component rack right above where i have my receiver.

heres the desk









heres the home theater/big screen gaming area









and heres the receiver/ps3/router etc... (the very messy area)


----------



## Timlander

I like that setup a lot!


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## Morizuno

My TF2 Fan grill should come tomorrow and I'll put that in front of the xigmatek 140mm fan









My keyboard is longer than my case


----------



## De-Zant

That is a very sexy setup. Me likes.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Great choice on the mouse. Tried one at LAN, fits my hand so well, I want one.









I'll post a new picture tomorrow, got another U2711 arriving which means I'll have to rearrange a lot of stuff/buy a new house to make it fit.


----------



## De-Zant

Waffle, mind taking detailed pictures of the issues with the thing? I want to see why it was on sale for so cheap.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yeah, I will. I have the 2 pictures that were on the auction;



















Hoping for a Dell RMA, they were great with my U2711 when it needed RMA'ing.

I'll take more when I actually get it.


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13537492*
> Great choice on the mouse. Tried one at LAN, fits my hand so well, I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a new picture tomorrow, got another U2711 arriving which means I'll have to rearrange a lot of stuff/buy a new house to make it fit.


I got it last october, replaced the mouse feet w/ core pads and is by far the best mouse i've ever used. I duck taped the edges of my propus mousepad since it scratches your arm a bit


----------



## De-Zant

Ouch, more serious than I thought.

But for a secondary monitor, it would be passable.

Doesn't dell grant RMAs pretty easily?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;13537541*
> I got it last october, replaced the mouse feet w/ core pads and is by far the best mouse i've ever used. I duck taped the edges of my propus mousepad since it scratches your arm a bit


Nice. Are they easy to get over there?

It's so hard to find one here, there is 1 or two shops that stock them at £60 - 80.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13537549*
> Ouch, more serious than I thought.
> 
> But for a secondary monitor, it would be passable.
> 
> Doesn't dell grant RMAs pretty easily?


Yeah, It'd be passable, hoping for RMA really.

When I did mine, all they wanted was the original owners information (which I should have), and they cross shipped me one and collected mine on delivery. Took 3 days.


----------



## De-Zant

Heck. Two U2711s. That's quite the setup if you get it working right.

The only setups I would prefer over 3x U2711 or 3x U3011 or its counterparts are 3x GDM-f520, 3x GDM-Fw900, and 3x GDM-C520k

Oh how I wish it was possible.







But alas, I live in finland. A scarcely populated land where nobody ever sells anything like this. And when they do, it's usually somewhere up north, 400-500km away from me.


----------



## Morizuno

Yeah, infact, newegg has them.

scan carries the 5k DPI version of it

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/mionix-naos-5000-gaming-mouse-laser-5040dpi-sensor


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13537627*
> Heck. Two U2711s. That's quite the setup if you get it working right.
> 
> The only setups I would prefer over 3x U2711 or 3x U3011 or its counterparts are 3x GDM-f520, 3x GDM-Fw900, and 3x GDM-C520k
> 
> Oh how I wish it was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas, I live in finland. A scarcely populated land where nobody ever sells anything like this. And when they do, it's usually somewhere up north, 400-500km away from me.


Thanks.









Dell ship to Finland, no?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;13537641*
> Yeah, infact, newegg has them.
> 
> scan carries the 5k DPI version of it
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/mionix-naos-5000-gaming-mouse-laser-5040dpi-sensor


Pre Order with no ETA.


----------



## Ghilly

Here is my latest setup sorry for the poor quality - taken from my phone.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13537864*
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell ship to Finland, no?


Oh, the three monitor setups I mentioned have sony CRT monitors in them, which are only available used these days.

Dell does ship to finland, but I'm a poor cheap lad.


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13537864*
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell ship to Finland, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre Order with no ETA.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/MIONIX-Gaming-5040dpi-Sensor-NAOS-5000/dp/B0032UQKYU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305655705&sr=8-1]MIONIX NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse Laser 5040dpi Sensor NAOS-5000: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]

here you go


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;13537541*
> I got it last october, replaced the mouse feet w/ core pads and is by far the best mouse i've ever used. I duck taped the edges of my propus mousepad since it scratches your arm a bit


lol at duct tape, how about sanding it down? sand it till it's smooth.


----------



## pez

I love my setup now







. The only thing missing from any of the pics is what I was taking pics with; my beloved iPhone 4







.










'I got this. You got this. My speaker's by my right, eh..'









'I got this. You got this. Now you know it...'


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Need a bigger desk and neater cables under my desk.


----------



## gorb

Or you can just get a pair of speaker stands


----------



## Marin

Need to manage the cables.


----------



## Madman340

My envy for that home theater a couple pages back is palpable...


----------



## mountainking

What do you guys think?









edit- man i need a new desk xD


----------



## theblah




----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13548397*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a bigger desk and neater cables under my desk.


<3 your desk setup.


----------



## Naz




----------



## jsc1973

Desk from 1987, keyboard from 1991, monitor and case from 2001, printer and mouse from 2002. What's inside the case, quite new...


----------



## EpicPie

Kickin it old school? haha


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Everything can be found in my sig rig. Censored for good taste.


----------



## EpicPie

obnoxiously yellow keyboard.


----------



## General_Chris

AHHH my eyes @ yellow keyboard haha but looks good dude


----------



## subassy

some how i didn't notice the yellow keyboard


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Honestly who's looking at the keyboard.

It's the dark spot on the arm pit he should be worried about. I mean he should call the model and tell her she has cancer or something. Get that checked out, son.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Honestly who's looking at the keyboard.

It's the dark spot on the arm pit he should be worried about. I mean he should call the model and tell her she has cancer or something. Get that checked out, son.


lol! Yea idk about that. haha


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*











Need to manage the cables.


sorry for quoting, but Marin. The. Wallpaper. Now. Please.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13610082*
> sorry for quoting, but Marin. The. Wallpaper. Now. Please.


http://www.gowallpaper.net/2011/portal-2-game-play-for-computer-wallpaper-phone-wallpaper/portal-2-windows-theme-wallpaper-4/

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4DLGIToewnE/Ta2E71Ux2yI/AAAAAAAABUc/IiGEMIRh1Mg/s1600/-portal-2-wallpaper-720p-hd-2.jpg

http://www.youngmanblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/portal-2-wallpaper-hd-2.jpg


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Hahahaha! We call that a booby! Also, I won the keyboard and mouse at Intel LANFest Sacramento Spring 2011 in the raffle. Not complaining here.


----------



## subassy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ*


Hahahaha! We call that a booby! Also, I won the keyboard and mouse at Intel LANFest Sacramento Spring 2011 in the raffle. Not complaining here.










Hey, that's where I live. I usually go to those but ended up skipping that particular one. I won some RAM at the one I think was last summer or spring. Forgot already. A year ago+ anyway.


----------



## radicalrev

My setup, pretty satisfied with what I have right now but still need a set of speakers tho.


----------



## calavera

That looks good. Almost makes me want to move my rig to the side of the monitor too.

edit: here's mine from a while ago. Some stuff has changed since then. I swear I posted this on OCN in another thread somewhere.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What lighting are you using in the case? Looks swish!


----------



## radicalrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13654042*
> What lighting are you using in the case? Looks swish!


NZXT sleeved LED ones. I got the 2M length. Pretty bright at night..


----------



## Ikthus

Got my U2311Hs today!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Got my U2311Hs today!











What desk is that? And how much did it cost


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


What desk is that? And how much did it cost


It's an Ikea Vika Amon. Cost me $79 + tax which I think isn't too bad









http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10071172
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50193746 (legs)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13688411*
> The surface of a CRT monitor doesn't react that well to flash and this camera sucks horribly without flash, so here you go, two crap photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get that adapter to get the third screen working but for gods sake, it's 40€, I haven't had the motivation to go and get it.
> 
> PS: The mass amounts of icons there are there for a good reason. Not usually there.


Posted it in the one million post thread, and decided to quote it here.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


That looks good. Almost makes me want to move my rig to the side of the monitor too.

edit: here's mine from a while ago. Some stuff has changed since then. I swear I posted this on OCN in another thread somewhere.











What kind of desk is that?

Thanks.


----------



## De-Zant

It's the ikea galant, corner left, with A type legs.

Colored black.

And it has an extension to the left, as you can see. The printer is sitting on it.

Galants are not too expensive. A setup like that should cost 240 dollars max. Probably less.

EDIT: I got the same desk, though white. It's good.


----------



## robert125381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Need a bigger desk and neater cables under my desk.










rich bastard how can you guys afford those damn dells!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert125381*


rich bastard how can you guys afford those damn dells!


The other one cost him 650 pounds and the other was like 150 pounds because it had a fault with it (see the gray line on the right side monitor)

He sold the replacament for the right side monitor for 550 or something. Making money off of purchasing used products ftw


----------



## EpicPie

Waffle's setup is <3.


----------



## De-Zant

He only has 1 these days. The other one went to Dr216, who now has 1x U2711 and 3x U2311h...


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;13653988*
> That looks good. Almost makes me want to move my rig to the side of the monitor too.
> 
> edit: here's mine from a while ago. Some stuff has changed since then. I swear I posted this on OCN in another thread somewhere.


gotta know!!

where did you get that clock and where did you get the stand for your headset?


----------



## tianh

Anyone want to play I Spy?


----------



## EpicPie

I spy with my little eye a big bottle of lube and kleenex.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13729047*
> I spy with my little eye a big bottle of lube and kleenex.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13729047*
> I spy with my little eye a big bottle of lube and kleenex.


A man gotta do what a man gotta do


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13653968*
> My setup, pretty satisfied with what I have right now but still need a set of speakers tho.


Could someone or the poster let me know what that is he is using to hold his headphones? I need something similiar.

Also what keyboard is that? Looks dope!


----------



## Fantasysage

Latest pic:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I love the color of your wall.

Sick camera you have there Fantasy... mind sharing what kind it is?


----------



## gorb

I also like the color of your walls. Share the name/color of the paint


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13739195*
> I love the color of your wall.
> 
> Sick camera you have there Fantasy... mind sharing what kind it is?


D200 with the Nikon 12-24mm. Flash bounced off the ceiling to balance natural light.

And yeah, the color is awesome. Just painted a few months ago.


----------



## Fantasysage

The color of the paint is Hale Navy. I used Aura paint, expensive but totally worth it:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal;jsessionid=2GwCNpvDNfSJTGBw55pwJybV4RvmMwDNyNhFY1tKpG20cR9dbYQ9!-959005306?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=sidebarportlet_1_2&sidebarportlet_1_2_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FselectSideBarArticle&sidebarportlet_1_2np=public_site%2Farticles%2Fapplication_article%2Fapp_colorExplorerTool&sidebarportlet_1_2isNonSecure=true&_br=1&_pageLabel=fh_explorecolor&cd=HC-154&col=HC

Here is a pic of the room sans furniture:


----------



## Timlander

You painted the window casings the same color? The wall color goes very well with the floor IMO.


----------



## gorb

Thanks for the link. And yes, that color goes well with the floor (oops). I think I would have painted the trim along the windows and baseboards white, but I dunno.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasysage;13738488*
> Latest pic:


Love your setup. I really love your headphone stand.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13739727*
> Thanks for the link. And yes, that color goes well with the floor (oops). I think I would have painted the trim along the windows and baseboards white, but I dunno.


Yea that is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13739727*
> Thanks for the link. And yes, that color goes well with the floor (oops). I think I would have painted the trim along the windows and baseboards white, but I dunno.


Man cave colors; I am not wild about trim. Did the floor myself. Original wood flooring from the 30's is awesome. Can't get stuff like that anymore, at least not for cheap. It was almost an inch thick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13739738*
> Love your setup. I really love your headphone stand.


Woo audio sells em for like 30 bucks, very worth it.

Here is what the room looked like before after I ripped the carpet up:










And sanded down:










My mom made me a custom headboard for my bead and I bought all new Ikea furniture to match. It came out really nice.

Best part is I had the time to run dedicated 20amp lines for my PC and AC







No more blowing fuses in the summer. Now my PC gets 20 amps all to itself.


----------



## Master of Puppets




----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Best part is I had the time to run dedicated 20amp lines for my PC and AC







No more blowing fuses in the summer. Now my PC gets 20 amps all to itself.










One of these days I would like to do that...a 15A line would be more than good enough for my PC considering my whole room is on the same 15A circuit right now, but I'd like to have dedicated 20A lines for the HT and subwoofer (or subwoofers). I've never done any electrical before and I dunno how to do it so I'd probably have to pay somebody but I'm also a cheap bastard and want to do it myself. Did you go to school for that or did you teach yourself how to do it?


----------



## Jim McNasty

Howdy, 
i know my setup isn't exactly the most advanced or professional but hey I live in the UK and nobody has any money lol 
Anyways, i'm still proud of it!


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master of Puppets;13739970*
> *snip*


Nice rasterbation you got there. I've always wanted to do one, but I'm not artsy at all, I know I'll mess it up and it'll look like gunk somehow.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


One of these days I would like to do that...a 15A line would be more than good enough for my PC considering my whole room is on the same 15A circuit right now, but I'd like to have dedicated 20A lines for the HT and subwoofer (or subwoofers). I've never done any electrical before and I dunno how to do it so I'd probably have to pay somebody but I'm also a cheap bastard and want to do it myself. Did you go to school for that or did you teach yourself how to do it?


My old man and I did it. He knows how to do everything. I live on the first floor of an old house so it is a matter of dropping the line into the basement and running it to the breaker box. Romex is beyond expensive these days though. Putting in a 2 gang 20amp box cost me close to $150 in materials. I also used hospital grade nema 20 outlets which are hard to find and also very expensive.

The actual job is pretty simple. Trace out a spot for your box and score out the wall. I have plaster walls so it was a total ***** to do, but with drywall all you need is a utility knife. Sink the box and screw it to something (i scrwed min to a stud) drop the cable, and hook it up to the outlets following the instructions. Screw in the outlets and plaster and/or spackle the wall back to shape. Run the romex into a breaker and call it a day. Total work time was a few hours.


----------



## snoball

I know, it is sub-par for you OCNers.


----------



## ampeed

New to the forums and I don't feel like flipping through thousands of pages for old setups. I didn't see this against the rules so I decided to start a new one. Feel free to post up your update setups (I've seen a lot through the old one but got tired of flipping through the pages)

I recently moved in to my new place so I thought I would share.

warning : I'm 19, live on my own and work minimum wage so don't expect any thing amazing.





Edit : Forgot to mention, I usually have a laptop sitting here as well but since December I've been letting my gf use it. I bought her WoW and her laptop can't handle it.


----------



## Draygonn

Here is my Battlestation. The 3D emitter is for my AW2310, which is placed in front of the U2711 for 3D/120Hz goodtimes. The black amp is for the Buttkicker, a transducer attached to the chair to shake it when explosions, gunfire, or a nice bassline hits.


----------



## De-Zant

^that has had a million times more effort put into it than my rig.

Mine is just a random small HP prebuilt case with my components put in without any huge effort. It works, so meh.


----------



## snoball

I just realized I posted in the wrong tab! LOL! This was for the Cables thread. Anyways.............









Niiice!


----------



## aerieth

Newest addition. Dell 2311H


----------



## ampeed




----------



## Ubeermench




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerieth;13761039*
> Newest addition. Dell 2311H


Man that chick in your BG has got really huge feet.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;13761929*


I see that Mt Dew getting knocked off your desk and filling your case.


----------



## 161029

Lol. Is something smoking? It smells like...Mountain Dew?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13764877*
> Lol. Is something smoking? It smells like...Mountain Dew?


lol. Attach some fishing line to the desk chair so that when it gets pulled out the drink tips over onto the PC. haha!!!


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;13764182*
> I see that Mt Dew getting knocked off your desk and filling your case.


My pc runs on mountain dew


----------



## Genzo

Just a single 24" LG LCD. 1080P HD Computer is connected to my room's 5.1 stereo system with 7 speakers around the room. Who needs a sound card when you have it hooked up to a stereo receiver?







Oh and, the printer to the right is a large format printer for my profession and photo printing.


----------



## NeoVincent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzo;13767800*
> Just a single 24" LG LCD. 1080P HD Computer is connected to my room's 5.1 stereo system with 7 speakers around the room. Who needs a sound card when you have it hooked up to a stereo receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and, the printer to the right is a large format printer for my profession and photo printing.


I also have my computer connected to my surround sound stereo its great.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampeed;13761889*


I have that TV stand, it is really great.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzo;13767800*
> Just a single 24" LG LCD. 1080P HD Computer is connected to my room's 5.1 stereo system with 7 speakers around the room. Who needs a sound card when you have it hooked up to a stereo receiver?


I'm going to nitpick for a bit.

stereo = 2 channels
5.1 with 7 speakers? what are the other 2 speakers doing?
you still need a sound card unless you are doing it over toslink/coax/hdmi

the end.

nice setup


----------



## Genzo

^ It's a fairly old unit. Bought it back in 2003 for my TV, but got rid of it and decided to hook it to my computer. It's just connected through a coaxial cable. It's not as great as a $600 receiver but still does the job compared to regular desk speakers. =) Two of my speakers are two-way, one is soundbar, two bookcase speakers, two surround speakers with rubber components. I connected two of the bookcase speakers through another speaker. I know, ghetto and not smart but it puts out great sounds nevertheless. Oh and I made a typo, I meant to type 22" not 24"

I'm currently researching on a Bang & Olufsen system for my Home Theater but man they cost a leg.


----------



## gorb

Word. Well, there are tons of brands out there at all sorts of price points...don't tie yourself down to one without hearing many others


----------



## Konkistadori

Quick photo.. sorry about quality .. Yes it is resized







..

Dell AT102W Tenkeyless modded.. Still under progress tough.. Case neeeds some fix..

Deathadder 1800dpi

AKG-K301

Beyerdynamic DT-550

QCK+ MASS


----------



## EpicPie

I love your desk.


----------



## Konkistadori

I love it too... But it could have more depth







.. And yeah go on and suggest what i should draw on this "tape" keyboard


----------



## Shneakypete

View attachment 214128


----------



## Timlander

Its Itchigo.


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Fantasysage

How about no.


----------



## EpicPie

lol prebuilt.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13787335*
> lol prebuilt.


lol


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampeed;13756389*
> New to the forums and I don't feel like flipping through thousands of pages for old setups. I didn't see this against the rules so I decided to start a new one. Feel free to post up your update setups (I've seen a lot through the old one but got tired of flipping through the pages)
> 
> I recently moved in to my new place so I thought I would share.
> 
> warning : I'm 19, live on my own and work minimum wage so don't expect any thing amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Forgot to mention, I usually have a laptop sitting here as well but since December I've been letting my gf use it. I bought her WoW and her laptop can't handle it.


way better setup than I had when i was 19! I however did not have a job ha


----------



## StuffStuff1

Minium wage work and thats what he spends his money on.. Huh..


----------



## gorb

:/

just post in the other topic. nobody is forcing you to look at all the older posts lol


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13789238*
> :/
> 
> just post in the other topic. nobody is forcing you to look at all the older posts lol


This, exactly this.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasysage;13785813*
> How about no.


How about why post then?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13789238*
> :/
> 
> just post in the other topic. nobody is forcing you to look at all the older posts lol


Nobody forces you to look at this either? What is the big deal? I'd rather have a new thread as well might get some new people to post.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Because it's a repost, and reposts get locked (when reported).


----------



## Spandy87

I guess this is the right spot...


----------



## EpicPie

nice setup.


----------



## Neitzluber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;13789233*
> Minium wage work and thats what he spends his money on.. Huh..


Better than most people in that situation who spend it on beer and marijuana.


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neitzluber;13791793*
> Better than most people in that situation who spend it on beer and marijuana.


THIS, THIS and THIS!

And my Setup


----------



## TC_Fenua

Nothing fancy.


----------



## EpicPie

I like your desk.


----------



## Bastyn99

My Steelseries 6GV2 mech. keyboard, Steelseries Siberia Headphones, Steelseries 4HD Mousepad and Roccat Kone[+] mouse. Also, the foot of my Dell U2311H and various crap I have lying around on my desk.


----------



## Lifeshield

Made my gaming area a little more homely and tidied up my cabling.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Now I only have one keyboard and different monitor but basically the same setup. I now have my case tilted a little towards me now since I like getting a little breeze from the quad radiator.


----------



## Fortunex

Razer Arctosa, Logitech G5, Steelseries QcK, Acer x223w (awful monitor :C ), Alessandro MS-1's with duct tape repairs and a couple mods.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spandy87;13791628*


IPS and 120Hz, excellent!
---
My Steelseries 6Gv2 and Xai:


----------



## DraganUS

My current moving/ghetto set-up.


----------



## Ubeermench

where do you sit?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;13653988*
> That looks good. Almost makes me want to move my rig to the side of the monitor too.
> 
> edit: here's mine from a while ago. Some stuff has changed since then. I swear I posted this on OCN in another thread somewhere.


NEED to know what desk and chair that is ASAP!


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;13653988*
> That looks good. Almost makes me want to move my rig to the side of the monitor too.
> 
> edit: here's mine from a while ago. Some stuff has changed since then. I swear I posted this on OCN in another thread somewhere.











Do want!


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;13811022*
> NEED to know what desk and chair that is ASAP!


It was already stated not far after the initial post.


----------



## Devious ST

Here's my current set up (Old rig) as you can see i'v got parts for my new rig at the side ready for when i have all the parts i want to start rebuilding..

*Keyboard* - Razer Lycosa
*Mouse* - Razer Lachesis
*Gamepad* - Razer Nostromo


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerieth;13761039*
> Newest addition. Dell 2311H


I also have an m11x and a U2311H lol, we have so much in common...

Here's mine: (Cell Pics)

Glass Desk + Awesome chair =


----------



## martinroshak

Here is my current set up.










The batarang serves as quite a nice penholder









Got an Alienware M11X too, but that is in the process of being replaced due to some pretty terrible technical service...


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Here's my desk i set up last night. i dont have any table space to put them @ landscape so i had to do potrait which i am okay with.

(U2410 H223BHMID U2410)

(Computer Xbox Computer)

i might buy a bigger desk when i'm moving again. but this is okay for now i like it.

On the side you dont see it but the left side of my desk i have my xbox 360S and my reciever and speakers. livin the good life

who needs a case for your computer! look @ my watercooling setup

1) Desk
2) Case


----------



## snelan

Is that a DVD drive BALANCING on your reservoir?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Is that a DVD drive BALANCING on your reservoir?


This lol.


----------



## Timlander

WHAT?! Yea there is no way I would even.........lol

cgi


----------



## ph10m

Desk/wall looks yellow because of my yellow-ish ambient lights, mouse is mionix saiph 1800 (love it!) and ms sidewinder x6, wish the space bar was shorter =(

Also I'm not using a pad, this table is perfect for my use, can't get used to a mousepad at all now.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Is that a DVD drive BALANCING on your reservoir?



yes its just sitting right there. but its not close to anything i have no problems tipping it over or having it fall down.

i dropped it like 4 times last night.

i dont use it much just to install OS or burn DVD's thats pretty much it

the problem i had last night was fitting my H223BHMID in the middle cause my U2410 would turn the way they wanted to and the bezel of the BHMID is curved so that gave me some problems. overall it looks nice anyways but i cant wait to get a 3rd. but not sure if imma do portrait. maybe this setup again with a U2410 replacing the middle screen


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;13798793*
> Now I only have one keyboard and different monitor but basically the same setup. I now have my case tilted a little towards me now since I like getting a little breeze from the quad radiator.


Nice spacesaver.

I'm jelly


----------



## OrangeBunnies

My sig setup, excuse the terrible picture quality, the lighting in my room is awful. (damn student housing)

3 mice are better than 1!









If you're wondering about the writing on the wall, the previous tenant wrote song lyrics on the wall.


----------



## Boyboyd

Filco tenkeyless and a G500. Works pretty well for me.



Black Mesa mousepad too.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s;13825353*
> Nice spacesaver.
> 
> I'm jelly


Thanks. Hopefully the prices on spacesavers go down. I really like them.

New updated pic


----------



## Brad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;13800872*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razer Arctosa, Logitech G5, Steelseries QcK, Acer x223w (awful monitor :C ), Alessandro MS-1's with duct tape repairs and a couple mods.


What desk is this?


----------



## gorb




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Need a better desk.


----------



## snoball




----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13842544*
> Need a better desk.


If that was referring to me, the desk works fine


----------



## bllarkin

Current setup in my bedroom until I get my office back. Desk and PC are both new (within the last month).


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bräd;13838486*
> What desk is this?


Dunno, just some work bench/work desk I picked up for free from a neighbor. Has adjustable height, but it weighs a ton.


----------



## Sean Webster




----------



## sausageson

sorry for the terrible pic quality


----------



## Boyboyd

I have that headset, strong good mic quality but incredibly boomy bass.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13846901*


Wait a sec... where do you sit...


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13855869*
> Wait a sec... where do you sit...


Im wondering that too. How do you even use that setup??


----------



## De-Zant

You could sit sideways or stand. Both would be usable.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13856473*
> You could sit sideways or stand. Both would be usable.


You have fun with that...lol.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;13856508*
> You have fun with that...lol.


Not my setup, nor would I be willing to use such a setup.

Just saying it's possible.


----------



## gorb

standing would be okay, but that doesn't look anywhere near high enough


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13855869*
> Wait a sec... where do you sit...


It's height adjustable. He opens up one of the drawers (4 levels!) and straddles it. Great for your back I hear.


----------



## bgtrance

Well here is my setup

Razer Mamba
Deck Legend Ice Tactile
Xtrac Ripper XXL Pad
Sony MDR-V6 headphones


----------



## Chris13002

Here is my setup and yes, that 360 with the red ring of death is my wireless Playstation 3 controller...


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13856718*
> It's height adjustable. He opens up one of the drawers (4 levels!) and straddles it. Great for your back I hear.


----------



## gorb

Chris13002, nice custom joystick


----------



## semajha




----------



## Rahul_Rulz

this site is really amazing i will also upload my setup soon...


----------



## 502

Any close up shots of that 360-joystick thing Chris13002? It looks spectacular.


----------



## iTravis

Done with my Sandy Bridge build


----------



## tyron2000

This is my new rig


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyron2000;13918336*
> This is my new rig


Just because somebody game me crap before:

I see a stock cooler


----------



## Senator

My little oasis of relaxation.


----------



## xioros

My Rig, loads of pics


----------



## tyron2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13919822*
> Just because somebody game me crap before:
> 
> I see a stock cooler


I'm getting a water cooler this week LOL, good spot!


----------



## EpicPie

My temp desk setup.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

can someone tell me why nvidia GPU's cant run dual monitors? someone please tell me cause my gtx 480 are ****ters if they cant run dual monitors cause i'm not pleased with whats going on right now -_- irritating.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0;13924444*
> can someone tell me why nvidia GPU's cant run dual monitors? someone please tell me cause my gtx 480 are ****ters if they cant run dual monitors cause i'm not pleased with whats going on right now -_- irritating.


I run a dual monitor setup off my GTX 465. Try swapping the placement of your GPU's? Could help.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

solved. still scratching my head over how its workin.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0;13925002*
> solved. still scratching my head over how its workin.


Because my common sense = win.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

ultramon is win


----------



## tyron2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13919822*
> Just because somebody game me crap before:
> 
> I see a stock cooler


I now am the proud owner of a Corsair H70 watercooler... i have to say this thing is amazing! Reduced my idle temp from above 50c down to 31c, ran 3DMark06 and temp raised to 47c, highest I have had it after playing F1 2010 for a few hours was mid 50c's.


----------



## De-Zant

Changed my monitor setup a bit.

Gonna post a pic tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Garyx24




----------



## ShortAlieN

Computer desk










Work Desk, Just finished today.


----------



## EpicPie

Nice work desk.


----------



## ShortAlieN

Thank you.


----------



## tyron2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyron2000;13929088*
> I now am the proud owner of a Corsair H70 watercooler... i have to say this thing is amazing! Reduced my idle temp from above 50c down to 31c, ran 3DMark06 and temp raised to 47c, highest I have had it after playing F1 2010 for a few hours was mid 50c's.


And here is installed!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN;13935142*
> Computer desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Is that granite or marble? Either way, it looks classy.
> 
> If we're doing work desks. Here's mine.
> 
> [URL=http://picturepush.com/public/5838380][IMG alt="-DSC7116.jpg"]http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/5838380/800/PC-%2B-Audio-stuff/-DSC7116.jpg[/URL]


----------



## darkstar585

this is my living room/office set up









I finished the table about a month ago and i built it from the ground up using old floor boards

there is nothing better then sitting in a comfy sofa with you keyboard on your lap and using the sofa arm as a mouse-mat (in my opinion anyway)

screen down (living room mode)








screen up (office mode)













































i hope you approve


----------



## Methos07

I hope no one spills a drink on that table while it's in "living room mode". Otherwise, that's one of the most unique setups I've seen. Nice one.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> I hope no one spills a drink on that table while it's in "living room mode". Otherwise, that's one of the most unique setups I've seen. Nice one.


ha ha I already thought of that I have bevelled the edges away from the monitor and tested it and the water would channel away if anything is spilt


----------



## De-Zant




----------



## raidmaxGuy

took me a while to get the 20 or so cables hidden from view, but I did it!

Before and after shots attached

I apologize about the quality of the second picture, camera was dead


----------



## Kasaris

Finally finished my desk I have been building and got it all setup tonight.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;13946284*
> Finally finished my desk I have been building and got it all setup tonight.












That is a very nice looking desk. So much space...


----------



## EpicPie

Really nice desk you've got there!


----------



## Captain318

The desk is still WIP but I made a folding extension for it so I can sit back further from my displays but fold it outa the way when not in use thanks to a tiny room


----------



## k0rnh0li0

is combining two tables to make an L a smart idea. i think it is. or maybe find someway to put a wood on top and fill in the gap to make it one. hopefully i can find one with table with @ least some shelves and add Another desk onto it. T_T


----------



## B3RGY

I would post pics but my room is a mess, i just woke up, and I'm too lazy in general but here's my gear- Logitech G510, Razer Naga Magma edition, Razer Destructor hard mat, and a Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Alpha headset, also about $40 in cash around my desk


----------



## caraboose




----------



## RCXDerp

Here is mine


----------



## shibbiness




----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCXDerp;13957723*
> Here is mine


That looks so nice dude. Is that marble or what? Awesome


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;13946284*
> Finally finished my desk I have been building and got it all setup tonight.


nice rear speaker placement lol

nice desk though


----------



## Ijoy

This is not 100% current but its close. I just got rid of the 9" USB monitor and filled in the gap between my speakers with my DragonLance book collection. But you get the idea.


----------



## Senator

I'm not going to lie, I hate that paint color! *But* I like the desk a lot and really appreciate the way you mounted them to the wall, yes?

Setup looks good!


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;13985442*
> I'm not going to lie, I hate that paint color! *But* I like the desk a lot and really appreciate the way you mounted them to the wall, yes?
> 
> Setup looks good!


Yep they are wall mounted, as for the color I know its a bit out there but I love it. The desk is a dinning table I bought from target and lowered 3.75". I hate normal computer desks, with keyboard trays, monitor racks, wobbly legs, blah blah blah. This is nice solid and sturdy.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;13985212*


Winning.


----------



## gorb

definitely not a fan of the paint color, but the map is awesome


----------



## Clovertail100

New house, new desk, and some AW2310 Eyefinity action coming shortly.
























Edit: How could I forget a closeup of the rig itself? This picture was pre-crossfire, but whatever.


----------



## Firebeard

took picture from my blackberry


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *502;13893047*
> Any close up shots of that 360-joystick thing Chris13002? It looks spectacular.


Sorry for the wait... Here ya go...


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## Chris13002

I had a red ring of death 360 and this Tekken 6 fighting joystick both of which were not being used... and decided to combine them together... It's wireless and I bring it to fighting tournaments...


----------



## 502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13999871*
> Sorry for the wait... Here ya go...


Thanks. Looks slick.


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13402801*
> My desk at work :<


Cubicle Robot photo. Do not worry, There are MANY more just like you. Many of whom also carry Jergens and tissues in their arsenal to battle the other germ infested robots who bring in the germs they have acquired through their public school children and their cubicle robot spouse. J/k couldn't resist.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13402801*
> My desk at work :<


Reminds me of when someone on OCN shopped my photo that had lotion in the background. lol









Just noticed the increased eyebrow. lawl


----------



## jprovido

COOL 360 joystick!


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster;13990019*
> New house, new desk, and some AW2310 Eyefinity action coming shortly.
> 
> Your kitchen table setup is pure tiger blood winning.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Reminds me of when someone on OCN shopped my photo that had lotion in the background. lol


Just noticed the increased eyebrow. lawl

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
you're welcome [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## Nioxic

Keyboard: Logitech G110
Mouse: Logitech MX518
Headset: Logitech G930
Speakers: Logitech Z-2300

Come to think of it.. my cable management under the table looks horrific :<
Gotta do something about that..


----------



## De-Zant

Yickes. Logitech fan detected.


----------



## Nioxic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Yickes. Logitech fan detected.


I dont prefer logitech









i Just browse reviews and find whats good, then i pick what looks good among the options i get.

All the non-logitech stuff i've had throughout the years ahve broken down pretty quickly. my creative headset, my Roccet mouse, my .. think it was a razer keyboard..

also had some creative speakers.. they started making annoying fizzing sounds of some kind :<

My logitech mouse here has been with my faithfully ever since it was released. its at least 6-7 years old now <3

fanboy, no. :b just been lucky i guess with their products


----------



## De-Zant

Meh, their mice are top notch, however, their audio gear and keyboards aren't.


----------



## B3RGY

Chris nice modded XBox and sorry about your RROD


----------



## ChoboGuy

X-post from the official computer room pics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


My desk.. I know it isn't much:










Peripherals:



















Some guts (Yeah I know, I need a new video card):










Bonus:


----------



## De-Zant

Looks good chobo.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


X-post from the official computer room pics


I would LOVE to see some more pics of your room. I'm not sure why, but there's something about it that really attracts me.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

My desk









Towah of powah!!!


----------



## Gunfire

Is it me or does your GPU have a little droop to it?


----------



## Bouf0010

^ beautiful set up


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5070/5883858816_648bcf09ac_b.jpg


Where did you get the thing the receiver is sitting in?


----------



## Brad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Where did you get the thing the receiver is sitting in?


Not my picture, but it looks to be the Lack Side table with Capita legs.


----------



## gorb

Thanks. I think that would be nicer than the cardboard box I have my receiver sitting on


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Is it me or does your GPU have a little droop to it?


I think it's because the pic is kinda slanted. If you turn your head a bit, it looks fine.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


^ beautiful set up


Thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*


Not my picture, but it looks to be the Lack Side table with Capita legs.


Wow you are good.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14046085*
> I think it's because the pic is kinda slanted. If you turn your head a bit, it looks fine.


I think the shape of the shroud might make it look tilted as well.

Anyway, crossposting pics from the other thread >_>

































I need to get nice matching furniture one of these days, but it's not a high priority right now. Function over form


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


...

My desk
...

Towah of powah!!!
...


I think you just won for having sound treatment on your walls







.


----------



## Ijoy

Some current pics of the setup, I am pretty happy with it, Cables still need some work but unless you go out of your way to look for them (like I do because I am crazy OCD about things like this) You don't really notice them.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

hers a few pics of my setup. They're kind of old, I have a 24" Asus as my main monitor and the 20" is to my left now where the headphones are in this pic. But you get the idea.


----------



## Kerian

Nice wallpaper (I mean on the wall) !


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14046275*
> I think the shape of the shroud might make it look tilted as well.
> 
> Anyway, crossposting pics from the other thread >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get nice matching furniture one of these days, but it's not a high priority right now. Function over form


Good god are those Vienna speakers on your desk?!?


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Quote:


> Nice wallpaper (I mean on the wall) !


Thanks! it took my wife and I about eight hours to put it up to hide the ugly paneling . It came in eight sections and to trim and line everything up was a bear.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb;14058173*
> Thanks! it took my wife and I about eight hours to put it up to hide the ugly paneling . It came in eight sections and to trim and line everything up was a bear.


Woh that is some pretty crazy wallpaper. I love that! Where did you get it?


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher;14058165*
> Good god are those Vienna speakers on your desk?!?


No, they are energy rc-10s.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Quote:


> Woh that is some pretty crazy wallpaper. I love that! Where did you get it?


Thanks,http://www.berlinwallpaper.com/Murals/KomarCatalog1.htm heres a good place to start. You can spend a bunch money on them if you want to.


----------



## Dirkonis

Taken with my cellphone, horrible but ehh. 21 inch hanns, 17 inch AOC, Microsoft mx something whatever one has the weights and stainless steel scroll wheel and LCD. Saitek Cyborg Command pad, OCZ mouse pad. Cambridge Sound works speakers/sub and Turtle beach headset.

Cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb;14061639*
> Thanks,http://www.berlinwallpaper.com/Murals/KomarCatalog1.htm heres a good place to start. You can spend a bunch money on them if you want to.


Yeah it's called "wall art wallpaper" and it can run anywhere up to £1,000 per wall. We sell it at work. Looks stunning though.


----------



## EpicPie

Setup my ghetto studio monitors. lol
Cellphone pix ftl.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## gorb

nice wheels


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Thanks!

Doh! I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## snoball

Nah, it's the right thread for what you posted. Why sound materials on door?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;14074177*
> Nah, it's the right thread for what you posted. Why sound materials on door?


There's a bed room behind the door. I don't want the sound to leak through the door.


----------



## EpicPie

Moved my stuff around a bit.


----------



## Modus

old setup before I removed the WC loop and exchanged the GTX 460 for a GTX 580.



















KBC Poker with blacks










and a recently added Lian Li C-02 DVD bezel


----------



## snoogins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;14086558*
> old setup before I removed the WC loop and exchanged the GTX 460 for a GTX 580.


Sexy case! And keyboard


----------



## SyrianGasol HatesApple

Here is my setup:


----------



## Johnsen

Here is Mine.


----------



## xion

Well this is my room, kinda plain, I want a ikea desk L shaped. FYI NEVER GET A GLASS DESK! Oh and the computer is the one in the sig


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari




----------



## HometownHero

I like those kicks.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;14106020*
> Here is Mine.


Is that some accent lighting going on on the wall?
Looks really nice.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14030892*
> X-post from the official computer room pics


Damn, that Deathadder looks sick, what did you use to paint it? Liking that realforce too








Edit: Ah looks like the black edition, my badd


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;14106020*
> Here is Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


That is one gorgeous 5850. And amazing setup as well


----------



## ne0h

Had to move things around a bit. I had the case on top of my old desk, and it was far too large for my liking. This will do for now until I get my case wheels from MM later next week.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne0h;14153375*
> Had to move things around a bit. I had the case on top of my old desk, and it was far too large for my liking. This will do for now until I get my case wheels from MM later next week.
> *snip
> *snip*


I like it! It's very 'homey' and has a warm and comfortable feeling.


----------



## Bouf0010

I'm liking the "gaming aids" you have on your desk ne0h


----------



## Ijoy




----------



## deletethegame

Well here goes nothing....

This is what my setup looks like previously, old case, old monitors, ghetto mounting setup










































And now what it currently looks like. I know its plain but thats my style...


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14162801*


i see that tiolet paper


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax;14166018*
> i see that tiolet paper


Not like I am trying to hide it, its only kinda permanently mounted to my desk and all. I am amazed at how much attention it gets...


----------



## Drake.L

Heres mine, with my most recent upgrade, the sound system.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14170912*
> Not like I am trying to hide it, its only kinda permanently mounted to my desk and all. I am amazed at how much attention it gets...


people are just immature.


----------



## vitality




----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14173087*


hmmm...are your fans all blowing inward? even your cpu fan seems to blow inward to the 5.25" drive bay. Seems a bit weird but if you leave your side panel out all the time then it makes sense.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Neoh, nice gonja. haha


----------



## eternal7trance

I don't know why my widgets are over there. I must have been doing something with the monitors.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD;14174243*
> hmmm...are your fans all blowing inward? even your cpu fan seems to blow inward to the 5.25" drive bay. Seems a bit weird but if you leave your side panel out all the time then it makes sense.


Nope they should be blowing outward. I know for a fact the back fans an exhaust and the 2 top are aswell. I just get up the 212 and they both should be blowing towards the back exhaust aswell, ill double check though.


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14174314*
> @ Neoh, nice gonja. haha


Haha your right. I didn't even look at the zig-zags before. Then looking the lighters, and while I can't tell what it is the pill bottle, I'll assume...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just added a G13 to my setup, it's a little weird at first, but it's growing on me very quickly. I like that I don't have to move my keyboard anymore...


----------



## De-Zant

You play with your hands that far apart? 

I might get a tenkeyless keyboard at some point because I want my WASD closer to my mouse. My mousepad is the same size as yours and directly next to the keyboard. Wouldn't want it to be further.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14179275*
> You play with your hands that far apart?
> 
> I might get a tenkeyless keyboard at some point because I want my WASD closer to my mouse. My mousepad is the same size as yours and directly next to the keyboard. Wouldn't want it to be further.


It feels _extremely_ comfortable to be so spaced out. It may not be for everyone though.


----------



## De-Zant

I'm not comfortable unless my hands are roughly 50cm apart. Though, my mouse goes further from time to time as I move it.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Not really gamed in a while, can't find my headphones either. Using my Diamond 9.1's/SW150 Sub for now, just for music, along with my Audnist HUD MX-1 (DAC) and Marantz PM4001 Amp.

Mainly been looking for jobs and dealing with my personal affairs than anything else, thus the job paper.

Filco Majestouch + Razer Deathadder 3G, and my cute little Ozone mousemat which I love.


----------



## EpicPie

Love your setup Waffle.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thanks.


----------



## EpicPie

Here's my updated setup. Nothing to spectacular, cell phone pictures for the lose. >_<

Razer Arctosa and Deathadder 3.5G both carbon fiber modded. Intel Extreme Series mouse pad.

Sennheiser HD201's carbon fiber modded, plugged into my Behringer BCD3k that's being used as an external soundcard/desktop amp.

TekNmotion Pulsewave 2 headset(Top left-hand corner)

Logitech LS21 Speakers


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I love portrait monitor setups. Wish my U2711 swivled!

Mid-Job hunt setup picture,


----------



## De-Zant

I don't know why exactly, but I always liked your setup epicpie.

Has that certain cozy feeling to it.

EDIT: waffle, single monitor portrait is just dumb. But anyhow, I thought the U2711 did swivel.. It doesn't?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nope. 'tis too wide, and the stand doesn't support it.

Does everything else (tilt, swivel, move up/down and rotate), though.


----------



## De-Zant

Odd. And I thought all dell monitors supported portrait mode without any hassle.


----------



## Scrappy

Nice keyboard Waffle


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14188607*
> Odd. And I thought all dell monitors supported portrait mode without any hassle.


If you get a wallmount you could portrait mode if your monitors stand doesn't support it.


----------



## Ijoy

Small update to mine, put the books on the shelf and bought some poster board to hide the cables. I think it turned out / looks really nice. LMK what you think.


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14219342*
> Small update to mine, put the books on the shelf and bought some poster board to hide the cables. I think it turned out / looks really nice. LMK what you think.


I like it mate, it looks pretty neat!
Congrats!!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;14187816*
> Not really gamed in a while, can't find my headphones either. Using my Diamond 9.1's/SW150 Sub for now, just for music, along with my Audnist HUD MX-1 (DAC) and Marantz PM4001 Amp.
> 
> Mainly been looking for jobs and dealing with my personal affairs than anything else, thus the job paper.
> 
> Filco Majestouch + Razer Deathadder 3G, and my cute little Ozone mousemat which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I kept the plastic cover from my Filco for the same purpose. At first it was only going to be a temporary solution until I bought the plastic cover but after about a week or two I realized the one that came with the keyboard works perfectly. [IMG alt="lachen.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif
> 
> Your setup looks amazing, btw.


----------



## Well Yeah

oh yall fancy huh


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14227049*
> I kept the plastic cover from my Filco for the same purpose. At first it was only going to be a temporary solution until I bought the plastic cover but after about a week or two I realized the one that came with the keyboard works perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your setup looks amazing, btw.


I know, right?









Thanks.


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


Small update to mine, put the books on the shelf and bought some poster board to hide the cables. I think it turned out / looks really nice. LMK what you think.




















LOVE IT, so clean, simple, and slick. Amazing, I'm jelly.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I know, right?









Thanks.










I thought about using the plastic one that came with my leopold but then I thought what's the point in having a $100 keyboard if I can't enjoy it by having an annoying piece of plastic floating around. I'd rather enjoy the keyboard with looks as well and have to dust it out every month or so







.


----------



## infernoRS

Gosh that phone takes horrible pictures in certain light and space









I need moar space but this is the only cool place in the whole house at summer... Didn't bother in getting it too fancy looking.

Edit: guess it resizes automatically then








Edit2: not then, damn epb...


----------



## rheicel

here is mine. sony cheapo camera is not looking good here...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


I thought about using the plastic one that came with my leopold but then I thought what's the point in having a $100 keyboard if I can't enjoy it by having an annoying piece of plastic floating around. I'd rather enjoy the keyboard with looks as well and have to dust it out every month or so







.


Actually, we're use the plastic as a dust cover. It's too rigid to try and type with it on.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14233062*
> Actually, we're use the plastic as a dust cover. It's too rigid to try and type with it on.


Oh that's what I meant. I guess I wasn't very clear. Keeping the plastic cover on it when not using it and then having the cover sitting on the desk when using it was what I was talking about. I'd rather not have to juggle a piece of plastic every time I want to use my keyboard. Plus it adds clutter.


----------



## wildboyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobodan600;12630873*


holy crap is that the antec 300 modded by mnpctech??


----------



## wholeeo

Trash picture but its OK I guess.


----------



## De-Zant

That's a rather odd placement for a PC.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14280153*
> That's a rather odd placement for a PC.


To see the inside?


----------



## De-Zant

No I mean, the front faces the wall. You can't open the DVD drive or anything. Though I now realize wholeoo probably don't use it.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14281045*
> No I mean, the front faces the wall. You can't open the DVD drive or anything. Though I now realize wholeoo probably don't use it.


Yea I don't use mine all that often anymore. At least not the one in my gaming rig.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I don't even have a DVD Drive, or optical drive of any sort.


----------



## De-Zant

Am I the only one that doesn't mind physical copies when they are cheaper? Of anything, games, movies, etc.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14281199*
> Am I the only one that doesn't mind physical copies when they are cheaper? Of anything, games, movies, etc.


It depends how much cheaper. I saved £10 getting ME2 delivered. But if it was just a couple of quid I wouldn't bother.

I can completely understand why you'd prefer physical media though.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14281199*
> Am I the only one that doesn't mind physical copies when they are cheaper? Of anything, games, movies, etc.


PC games are about the only content that I really buy digitally. When it comes to console games or movies, it's either a physical copy or nothing.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;14281288*
> PC games are about the only content that I really buy digitally. When it comes to console games or movies, it's either a physical copy or nothing.


This. I would actually prefer to get PC games physically as well but steam has made it so damned cheap I just buy from there.

But I do have an optical drive in my machine because I like to rip my cds


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14281316*
> This. I would actually prefer to get PC games physically as well but steam has made it so damned cheap I just buy from there.
> 
> But I do have an optical drive in my machine because I like to rip my cds


This. And a computer without a CD drive just doesnt look right to me..


----------



## eternal7trance

I just use an external CD drive that I hide away until I need it.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14284299*
> I just use an external CD drive that I hide away until I need it.


That's what I do as well. Bought a slimline thing i use as little as possible. Nice to have when needed.

The main problem is steam are LAN parties. I mean I don't go to a lot of LAN parties but I think about going to QuakeCon every years and there's always this big long debate about dealing with Steam since there's no internet for authentication to said steam. If I ever actually made it to QuakeCon this might actually matter









I guess my main note is it might be better to have some games independent of being reliant on an internet connect. Maybe.


----------



## caos800

Whoops, moved to the official thread (don't want to double post)


----------



## Eric Barney

After recieving suggestions that I should move my subwoofer/footrest. I became inspired to move it, hide it, and clean up the cables under the desk. Before:









After: The subwoofer now resides behind the file drawer facade, just to the right of the computer.








The cables 'looped' at the top provide slack to remove the computer for service. The white rocker switch (Top right) shuts off the main power strip. It is hidden from view.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Wow! Very clean work!


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14359107*
> Wow! Very clean work!


Thanks!


----------



## wordman

yea very nice work! super clean. Where did you get that desk???


----------



## xion

UPDATE NEW DESK. Sorry the picture sucks, taken with Droid 2 android, and had to compress it...







Yes thats a crappy painted CM Storm Sniper Case at the bottom right under the desk, my backup/AMD/other gaming rig. I need to sell..


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup Xion.


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14359035*
> After recieving suggestions that I should move my subwoofer/footrest. I became inspired to move it, hide it, and clean up the cables under the desk. Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: The subwoofer now resides behind the file drawer facade, just to the right of the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cables 'looped' at the top provide slack to remove the computer for service. The white rocker switch (Top right) shuts off the main power strip. It is hidden from view.


very impressive, I love how clean and tidy your desk is.


----------



## Red Man

Thought I would go ahead and throw up my setup, currently replacing the audio system and looking for a new mouse pad.

















I want to get some new Razer gear sadly the new razer keybaords have failed to meet my expectations, the naga epic revision has far to many reports of problems, and I had purchased a Razer Onza but it made a horrible squeaking noise on the right trigger...hopefully razer can make some quality products before I actually need to get new stuff.










I have cathodes running through the shelf (and under my desk) to light it up at night.


----------



## Sodisna

My setup is "awesome", isn't it.


----------



## Red Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodisna*



















My setup is "awesome", isn't it.


That's some Grade A air cooling right there!







lol


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red man*











that's some grade a air cooling right there!







Lol


dust alert!!!!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Man*


That's some Grade A air cooling right there!







lol


If I had triple digit weather constantly, I'd do it.


----------



## EpicPie

my cali room. celly pic.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14396076*
> my cali room. celly pic.


what, did you move?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;14396655*
> what, did you move?


Yeah, I live on my own now.


----------



## 98uk

When my desktop is AFK:










When my desktop is online


----------



## Droid Pro

Specs for the monster PC in the middle:

Asus Sabertooth x58
Intel i7 960
6 Gigs of DDR3 Ram
ATI Radeon HD 6870 1 Gig VRam
640Gig 7200rpm drive
Literly 10 fans.

Runs at a cool 35 degrees celsius.

Each monitor is 24 inches.

We have two xboxes, and bose speaker system for the desktop.

And Astros for both xbox's.

I also have a macbook pro and ipad usually on my setup, but not there at the moment.


----------



## moonmanas

The man cave


----------



## xJavontax

Welp. Here's mine. It's messy, ugly to look at, and small. That's what she said
But it works. I don't really care how it looks at this point because the new house we're moving into is being built.

Some early morning ESPN SportsCenter with a really unhealthy morning snack (Lay's Flamin' Hot chips lol, I'm addicted.)
















When I move (Probably really late this year or early next year) I'll post pics of the huge transformation. It should be fun to see.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14412250*
> Welp. Here's mine. It's messy, ugly to look at, and small. That's what she said
> But it works. I don't really care how it looks at this point because the new house we're moving into is being built.
> 
> Some early morning ESPN SportsCenter with a really unhealthy morning snack (Lay's Flamin' Hot chips lol, I'm addicted.)
> ...
> ...
> When I move (Probably really late this year or early next year) I'll post pics of the huge transformation. It should be fun to see.


What a breakfast







.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;14410453*
> The man cave


what chair is that


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon;14417471*
> what chair is that


One of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Premium-Leather-Recliner-Swivel-Chair-Footstool-/120684664187?pt=SR_Home_Garden_LivingRoom_Armchairs_SR&hash=item1c195dd57b was concerned about getting Bonded Leather







but must say its fine you gets what you pay for it's real comfy, if ur not disabled and all skin and bone like me, a second hand Ekornes Stressless would be what id have got but had to be able to test drive first so got this and WOW its like sitting on air









Stressless ones are about £1500 upwards proper leather, second hand £300 upwards







http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p3692.m570.l1311&_nkw=ekornes+stressless&_sacat=See-All-Categories but will last a lifetime....this model is about the best for sitting in 24/7 !!! the Vegas http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ekornes-Stressless-Vegas-Reclining-Chair-Stool-/320736639576?pt=UK_Home_Garden_LivingRoom_Sofas_UK&hash=item4aad64ba58


----------



## reedo

here it is, the room my wife affectionately refers to as ugh....


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;14417929*
> here it is, the room my wife affectionately refers to as ugh....


That room is not UGH, that room is awesome! Especially love the Girls Wanted sign. Need one to put in the back window of my car.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


What a breakfast







.


Haha yeah we REALLY need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Dust

Taken with a phone
Just moved into a new room, so yes it is quite messy


----------



## EpicPie

Awesome setup, Dust.

Cleaned some stuff up a bit with my room, cell phone picture. >_<


----------



## Dust

Thanks. You've got a real organized setup yourself ^^


----------



## EpicPie

Thanks Dust.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;14422167*
> snip
> snip
> snippity snip
> Taken with a phone
> Just moved into a new room, so yes it is quite messy


I love your desk, what kind is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14422300*
> Awesome setup, Dust.
> 
> Cleaned some stuff up a bit with my room, cell phone picture. >_<
> snip


I think your new setup looks better than your old one, but maybe it's just because the picture is much clearer than the old ones haha


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14429057*
> I think your new setup looks better than your old one, but maybe it's just because the picture is much clearer than the old ones haha


Thanks.


----------



## Dust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14429057*
> I love your desk, what kind is it?


It's a huge lump of wood! Hehe just kidding.

Bought it from v.hive. Not sure if it's available in your country though, seems local to me.

It's an *office desk* that's got 3 huge drawers. Designed to accommodate both a computer & paperwork, with multitasking in mind. 2 tables in one I guess?


----------



## Ceej

Just got a badass G1 Assassin so now my GPUs can breathe! Also cleaned up the mean green machine a little.


----------



## arranmc182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14359035*
> After recieving suggestions that I should move my subwoofer/footrest. I became inspired to move it, hide it, and clean up the cables under the desk. Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: The subwoofer now resides behind the file drawer facade, just to the right of the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cables 'looped' at the top provide slack to remove the computer for service. The white rocker switch (Top right) shuts off the main power strip. It is hidden from view.


Wow nice cabling job hope you dont mind if I use your idea


----------



## Krud

For now


----------



## uk80glue

Temporary setup at my dad's house. All the sports stuff is his.
Pawn Stars on Netflix on the tv.


----------



## Ijoy

That is a dirty folding table, but **** yeah pawn stars!


----------



## EpicPie

lol Pawn Stars is such a terrible show, you white people have no taste.


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14499843*
> lol Pawn Stars is such a terrible show, you white people have no taste.


I'm probably missing some inside joke or something... but I like the show!


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


That is a dirty folding table, but **** yeah pawn stars!


It's actually clean, just really discolored because its old. I use it at the beach so it gets a lot of food cut up on it.


----------



## Hanjin

KB: Leopold F200CR Cherry Brown
Mouse: Logitech MX518
Pad: Razer Goliathus Speed


----------



## firefox2501

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dust*


























Taken with a phone
Just moved into a new room, so yes it is quite messy


what size desk are you using? working on building one and that looks to be about the perfect size.


----------



## Dust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firefox2501*


what size desk are you using? working on building one and that looks to be about the perfect size.


Height: 29.5 inches/74.5cm
Length: 71 inches/180.3cm
Breadth(1): 39.5 inches/99.1cm @ long
Breadth(2): 31.5 inches/80.0cm @ short

Just fyi;
Curve starts at 31 inches/78.7cm
Curve ends at 48 inches/121.9cm

*editted. proportions are fine now


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;14553826*
> Height: 29.5cm/11.6 inches
> Length: 71cm/28.0 inches
> Breadth(1): 39.5cm/15.6 inches @ long
> Breadth(2): 31.5cm/12.4 inches @ short
> 
> Just fyi;
> Curve starts at 31cm/12.2 inches
> Curve ends at 48cm/18.9 inches


somethings off with those dimensions, the depth looks way deeper than 12/15", and there's no way it's 11" tall and 28" long. 28" tall makes sense, though

EDIT: looking at it again, if all your cm dimensions were all in inches, they would all look about right


----------



## Dust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14555594*
> somethings off with those dimensions, the depth looks way deeper than 12/15", and there's no way it's 11" tall and 28" long. 28" tall makes sense, though
> 
> EDIT: looking at it again, if all your cm dimensions were all in inches, they would all look about right


oh crap read my measuring tape wrongly. SORRY!!!!! gonna re-edit now!!

hahaha imagine if you built it first.. "HMM.. this is too small.."

*editted. proportions are fine now


----------



## vitality

Got a new desk, it's an Ikea Galant







I'm loving it so far. So much room!


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


Got a new desk, it's an Ikea Galant







I'm loving it so far. So much room!


what is that extension called.

edit: Nvm. Is this it?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39837490


----------



## vitality

I have the right corner desk, this  is the extension. Just turned a different way and mine looks darker than that one.


----------



## Rakivic

Here is my setup, nothing special I am using a razer desk top setup which I won at a local retailer. Consists of Lycosa, DeathAdder, and Sphex gaming surface. I went with a "Classical" style desk and modded it in order for my case to fit and provide better cooling.


----------



## discipline

nvm found it


----------



## DEEBS808

Here mine for now.Also just got my wrist rest in today.


----------



## Smoblikat

Why do people spend so much money or periphs and even pads? I have a 10 year old keyboard, mouse, and pad. I wouldnt notice a difference if i switched to a "good" mouse either, i had the MX518, sent it back same day because it didnt do anything that my current mouse did.


----------



## Nano5656

Why do people spend so much on ciggarettes when all they do is harm your body? why do people spend so much on alchohol and drugs when all they do is make your brain hurt and cloud your proper judgement? why do people spend so much on the best of the best graphics card for .07% more performance? why do people spend money on different sets of clothes, why not wash the same outfit everyday? why do people spend so much on video games, they have been the same for years and are overpriced.

^smh at that post. honestly.


----------



## Trogdor

Yeah, you hate the green...but I <3 it.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


Why do people spend so much money or periphs and even pads? I have a 10 year old keyboard, mouse, and pad. I wouldnt notice a difference if i switched to a "good" mouse either, i had the MX518, sent it back same day because it didnt do anything that my current mouse did.


Well I can only speak for myself, but for me it was a simple decision when it came to upgrading my mouse/kb/pad along with my computer.

You drop several hundred to several thousand on a computer and the main devices you use to interact with it should be of an equal level. I'm not advocating blowing money on a keyboard rather than a stronger gpu/cpu, but if you have the money, might as well use it to improve your overall experience.

I love having adjustable sensitivity options and on the fly macro recording. I love the fact that in the middle of a dark lan party I can still clearly read every symbol on my blackwidow ultimate and don't need to lose time looking for an obscure key I can't seem to locate. I love the fact that I have additional buttons to use in a convenient place.

The same concept applies to those who use sub $200 monitors (myself included, although for me it's due to finances at the moment). Why spend tons of money on a nice rig and then experience it with poor color reproduction, banding, ect.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRosko42*


Well I can only speak for myself, but for me it was a simple decision when it came to upgrading my mouse/kb/pad along with my computer.

You drop several hundred to several thousand on a computer and the main devices you use to interact with it should be of an equal level. I'm not advocating blowing money on a keyboard rather than a stronger gpu/cpu, but if you have the money, might as well use it to improve your overall experience.

I love having adjustable sensitivity options and on the fly macro recording. I love the fact that in the middle of a dark lan party I can still clearly read every symbol on my blackwidow ultimate and don't need to lose time looking for an obscure key I can't seem to locate. I love the fact that I have additional buttons to use in a convenient place.

The same concept applies to those who use sub $200 monitors (myself included, although for me it's due to finances at the moment). Why spend tons of money on a nice rig and then experience it with poor color reproduction, banding, ect.


I started to read you post and got caught in your spinning vortex of terror lol.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


I started to read you post and got caught in your spinning vortex of terror lol.


Whoops, meant to just state my side of the argument, sorry if it came off wrong.


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


Why do people spend so much money or periphs and even pads? I have a 10 year old keyboard, mouse, and pad. I wouldnt notice a difference if i switched to a "good" mouse either, i had the MX518, sent it back same day because it didnt do anything that my current mouse did.


Just because you don't notice it doesn't mean nobody does. I mean, I would stop PC gaming if I needed to do it on a 10 year old mouse or a monitor like the one you have. Just couldn't do it. No offense to your rig btw specifically. Just that... some people have different priorities.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRosko42*


Whoops, meant to just state my side of the argument, sorry if it came off wrong.


no i meant your avatar lol.no harm done.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;14564358*
> Why do people spend so much money or periphs and even pads? I have a 10 year old keyboard, mouse, and pad. I wouldnt notice a difference if i switched to a "good" mouse either, i had the MX518, sent it back same day because it didnt do anything that my current mouse did.


Different strokes.

For what it's worth, I adore my Filco, G7, and Icemat.


----------



## Fortunex

A good sensor is worth it for serious gamers, a good pad is always nice, and a good keyboard is worth it to some. I'm just tired of crap quality, and I've been slowly upgrading everything I have to good quality things.


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea there's no way I'm switching from my giant razer goliathus mat.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogdor;14564587*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you hate the green...but I <3 it.


I'm actually loving it, all you need now is ambient lighting to set the mood







.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GianCCD*


I'm actually loving it, all you need now is ambient lighting to set the mood







.


Heh I found some old colored flood lights one time and tried them out in my room. They have a pretty weird effect on the room. He should put a couple green flood lights in there







.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've never seen the attraction of proper mousepads. I use a 99c black mesa one from artsnow.com and it's never really been a problem.


----------



## De-Zant

Some "non proper" mouse pads are really good


----------



## Zackcy

I'm jelly of OPs A700s headphones.


----------



## De-Zant

The ones i n the OP are the AD700. The A700 are closed, like the ones in my pic, which are A700


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14577730*
> Some "non proper" mouse pads are really good


my mouse pad


----------



## De-Zant

What is that pink/purplish mouse?

And why is it there if you have a G9(x?)?


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14577724*
> I've never seen the attraction of proper mousepads. I use a 99c black mesa one from artsnow.com and it's never really been a problem.


Have you ever tried a more expensive mouse pad? I think it makes more of a difference if your using a lazer mouse, for optical sensors though pretty much anything will do fine.

My 4HD makes a pretty noticeable difference with my Xai.


----------



## De-Zant

I don't care THAT much about quality, my mouse pad cost me 4€, but the size is just amazing. I am a claw gripper mostly, but still, I don't have to lift my mouse ever because my mouse pad is like 22" diagonal

e- not to say that my mouse pad is not great. It is as good as most "gaming" pads I've used. And it cost me 4€. Beat that


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14578762*
> What is that pink/purplish mouse?
> 
> And why is it there if you have a G9(x?)?


Looks like an m305 or something, it's small and wireless so it's convenient if you're watching a video from across the room.
I'm guessing that's why it's there.
Otherwise he's got a laptop and that's his laptop mouse.

They're actually pretty nice except that they don't have a back button for browsing.
They also come in loads of colours so that'd explain the purple.


----------



## De-Zant

I was just wondering why it's on the same pad. Surely if its for like using the mouse from a bit back, it'd not be on the same pad? Or..?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14578762*
> What is that pink/purplish mouse?
> 
> And why is it there if you have a G9(x?)?


Its for my laptop. Its a very nice mouse, love it.







And the purple is all the better lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL;14578869*
> Looks like an m305 or something, it's small and wireless so it's convenient if you're watching a video from across the room.
> I'm guessing that's why it's there.
> Otherwise he's got a laptop and that's his laptop mouse.
> 
> They're actually pretty nice except that they don't have a back button for browsing.
> They also come in loads of colours so that'd explain the purple.


Yup you got it, thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14578895*
> I was just wondering why it's on the same pad. Surely if its for like using the mouse from a bit back, it'd not be on the same pad? Or..?


Oh, I just put it on the mouse pad with the G9 for the picture. That isn't its usual spot. its usually above on the desk.


----------



## De-Zant

Oh. Makes sense


----------



## Athorne




----------



## Mike-IRL

Said I'd upload mine,
Samsung 245B,
G510,
MX518 (MX510 shell), Razer Mantis speed mat,
JVC HA-RX700s (felt modded),
panasonic SC-HT75 home theatre used as speakers (DVD reader broken),

The first pic was too blurry, that's why there's one on the screen as I took that one.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant;14578801*
> Have you ever tried a more expensive mouse pad? I think it makes more of a difference if your using a lazer mouse, for optical sensors though pretty much anything will do fine.
> 
> My 4HD makes a pretty noticeable difference with my Xai.


I really haven't, i've never felt the need. I probably would notice a difference though. I'm ok with this one because i've never felt it catch or move in a random way.


----------



## gorb




----------



## firefox2501

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dust*


oh crap read my measuring tape wrongly. SORRY!!!!! gonna re-edit now!!

hahaha imagine if you built it first.. "HMM.. this is too small.."

*editted. proportions are fine now 


Lucked out and I have been without internet for the weekend. Appreciate the measurements though. can't wait to get this started.


----------



## Aznboy1993




----------



## EpicPie

My studio setup.


----------



## Chris13002




----------



## famous1994

My setup


----------



## HarryBnBad

I'm hoping to run 3 32"s eyefinity


----------



## EpicPie

Dual monitor swag again, yee.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14579618*


Hey gorb,

What keyboard is that? I love how compact it is.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destroysall;14727526*
> Hey gorb,
> 
> What keyboard is that? I love how compact it is.


Filco Majestouch 2 tenkeyless
:applaud:Amazing keyboard


----------



## Destroysall

^It definitely looks amazing!!!









Any idea where one could get this Filco in the States??


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destroysall;14728902*
> ^It definitely looks amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea where one could get this Filco in the States??


Internet.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Ksireaper

the way wiring shoudl look.


----------



## Christodagr8

By christo85 at 2011-08-27








By christo85 at 2011-08-27


----------



## insyxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14577730*
> Some "non proper" mouse pads are really good


nice monitors.. i had that back in 2004


----------



## Andrea deluxe




----------



## Jesse^_^

Here is mine currently









View attachment 226228


----------



## Xristo

my bedroom


http://www.postimage.org/

my setup


http://www.postimage.org/

my pc


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destroysall;14728902*
> ^It definitely looks amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea where one could get this Filco in the States??







They are currently out of stock though. Give it a couple weeks. Or buy a leopold from elitekeyboards.com


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;14729239*
> 
> my pc


Just wondering, why do you have a crossfire bridge on that card, when there isn't a second card connected to it?


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;14729532*
> Just wondering, why do you have a crossfire bridge on that card, when there isn't a second card connected to it?


No reason really , i was planning on grabbing a second 6950 soon . looks cool i guess =p


----------



## sloppyjoe123




----------



## EpicPie

Updated my studio/room a bit. lol


----------



## magicmike




----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14723599*
> I'm hoping to run 3 32"s eyefinity


Musician eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;14728910*


Awesome setup. Looks nice and clean.


----------



## cyronn

Picked these up yesterday, will tidy the cables and what not later on.


----------



## General_Chris

nice setups guys


----------



## radicalrev

Nothing fancy...


----------



## Mongol

My setup is getting a little cluttered:


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatic721;8378203*
> Keyboard: HP Netboard
> Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
> Pad: Generic Thingy
> 
> Total cost: $5


Nice AC/DC Wallet. Now. Gimmee yer monies!


----------



## Eric Barney

I did a little updating to my desk in an effort to make it neater, and cooler. Here's a photo of my desk a few months ago.









I moved the subwoofer, then cleaned up the wiring umder the desk.









Now, the same view under the desk. I made this panel to hide the wiring, mount a fan to exhaust the warm air from behind the computer, and cover the cable modem. The indicator lights on the modem are very bright, and are annoying at night.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Holy crap that's clean.


----------



## gorb

i like how the pictures are staggered because of the text


----------



## Erick Silver

Here's my setup.

Razer Lycosa Keyboard with Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Mouse on a WoW Cataclysm Fragmat
Theres a small little Mic attached to the keyboard. $3 off Amazon. sounds like a headset mic.


Main screen is 17" Dell connected to my GTS450. Secondary is a 15" Dell CRT connected to my GT240. Headphones are JVC HA-RX700.


----------



## machinehead

you put a mic in a keyboard good idea link to it plz


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead;14846135*
> you put a mic in a keyboard good idea link to it plz


No I have a Mic Jack on the back of the keyboard. I simply purchased a small laptop boom Mic to go in it.

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


----------



## machinehead

oh ok. Although I think putting a mic in a keyboard could be a great idea as I currently use a desk mic for ventrillo.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Forgot to post my new setup in this thread:

Finally, my setup, though not fully tidied up yet.

Z-Line Legacy Glass L desk, got it for I think $90 at Staples. $15 for the LED strip light at Walmart.










5.1 wiring neatly tucked along the baseboard and under carpet. (Photo outdated, I've made it look better)


----------



## Timlander

Epic Pie, why do you post a picture of your room every 2-3 days?

Nice setup Stealth Pyros.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;14847714*
> Epic Pie, why do you post a picture of your room every 2-3 days?
> 
> Nice setup Stealth Pyros.


Close your eyes, think of epic pie's room. You remember it perfectly right? Thats why. He is imprinting it onto ALL of our brains.

Honestly, i have no idea why he is doing this, but we can only assume it is something incredibly evil.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14847809*
> Close your eyes, think of epic pie's room. You remember it perfectly right? Thats why. He is imprinting it onto ALL of our brains.
> 
> Honestly, i have no idea why he is doing this, but we can only assume it is something incredibly evil.


Haha i bet he is! Brain control technique!!!


----------



## Big-Pete

before i got my sig rig.

will update as soon as ive built the rig and have cleaned everything up.
the laptop powers the screen and it lives under the blue cupboard supported 4 inches above the ground for ventilation and i use a Microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse combo and love it!

im also running 3 different amplifiers for different speakers the 2 bowers and Wilkins are bi-wired to the pioneer amp then i have a kenwood amp running a 10" subwoofer and i have another pioneer for the 8" driver powered midbass woofer.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;14847714*
> Epic Pie, why do you post a picture of your room every 2-3 days?
> 
> Nice setup Stealth Pyros.


What pango said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14847809*
> Close your eyes, think of epic pie's room. You remember it perfectly right? Thats why. He is imprinting it onto ALL of our brains.
> 
> Honestly, i have no idea why he is doing this, but we can only assume it is something incredibly evil.


Very evil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;14847854*
> Haha i bet he is! Brain control technique!!!


Yep.


----------



## xcluded




----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup xcluded.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14848635*


I love your keyboard








Personally, id go for tenkeyless but its sexay either way










How does it feel to type on?

Sent by a Spike sneeze.


----------



## xcluded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14848797*
> I love your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, id go for tenkeyless but its sexay either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to type on?
> 
> Sent by a Spike sneeze.


i like tenkeyless too , but at my area the price difference not much so i went with the full version.

red switch is nice ! it is like typing on a cloud of boobs


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14848841*
> i like tenkeyless too , but at my area the price difference not much so i went with the full version.
> 
> red switch is nice ! it is like typing on a cloud of boobs


I love that desk, what is it?!


----------



## xcluded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14849105*
> I love that desk, what is it?!


it is dark mahogany office table.


----------



## renaldy

\


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14848635*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chair. Don't know why most chairs have no head rest. It must be a conspiracy between the doctors/chiropractors and the chair companies














.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xcluded*



























Sweet keyboard.

The same as mine, blank with red WASD. Mine's a tenkeyless though.


----------



## Timlander

Renaldy: I love that keyboard. How is it? Pretty nice?


----------



## machinehead

now i want a keyboard with no num pad or f buttons


----------



## waar

sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.

here's my set up for my mac.








and a logitech VX Nano


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.

here's my set up for my mac.








and a logitech VX Nano


One question, why did you label the keys with different colors? after using them for a bit while, you'll eventually get used to it


----------



## waar

because that's how some old keyboards came and i like the look of it.

trust me, ive used keyboards long enough to know how to touch type lol


----------



## Gunfire

I'd like it for the decoration


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


because that's how some old keyboards came and i like the look of it.

trust me, ive used keyboards long enough to know how to touch type lol


haha







+1 rep for the looks


----------



## karmuhhhh

IKEA desk, Staples lamp, and all the usual gear.


----------



## Shenta

A little old. I'll post a newer more recent picture soon that has my sound system.


----------



## EpicPie

Another Lexa S tower user. <3


----------



## Shenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Another Lexa S tower user. <3


hoozah! xD


----------



## EpicPie

Modded H50 or something?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;14835328*
> Nothing fancy...












which brand lighting is that? Looks sweet I want it also ..


----------



## EpicPie

Nice rig Cmdr. Love the lighting on it. It doesn't look gaudy.


----------



## mtraccer

This is my setup very simple and this is also my first post. I will get more soon of the inside.


----------



## kyle7412

Here's my setup at night, lighting and all. I've dreamed of having this kind of PC setup since I was a kid.... and well, now I have it.


----------



## EpicPie

What's the blue LED lighting on your desk from? LED light strip?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyle7412*


Here's my setup at night, lighting and all. I've dreamed of having this kind of PC setup since I was a kid.... and well, now I have it.


It's a great feeling, isnt it? Awaiting arrival of my IKEA desk and then the set-up I started last November will be complete....


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14915204*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Camera does a bad job at getting the lighting right, even with bright lamps on. HTC evo is all I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> filco ninja majestouch 2 and razer lachesis 5600dpi. Cherry MX black switches on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^idea of how small my room is, but I make it work very well. Typical college age lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Front of the case. Samsung blu ray, scythe kaze master pro fan controller. Case is lian li pca77f is anyone is wondering. Custom side panel, and modified front. (just ordered different front pieces, nothing hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> My pice of crap laptop that is getting replaced probably with my next tax return. That is a black widow ultimate under my laptop. Just got this filco board to replace it, so I put the BWU to use so I don't have to hunch over my laptop anymore.
> 
> And on to the best pics of them all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> The only thing not caught in this picture is the battery backup under my desk. I still need to tie the cables behind the desktop together neatly, but work has been taking up all of my time. On the plus side, I don't have to cable manage behind my desk since it covers the wall. Throw them back there and I am done, as well as gaining the ease of not having to untie them when I need to move stuff around. Top left drawer on my desk is full of snacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> the table that my desktop stands on is one that I made senior year of highschool in woodshop. I knew I should have stained the damn thing. Oh well, now I need to get a matching desk piece. I like to keep a very clean desk and room. It may not appear that way in the pictures, but everything is very organized. I hate clutter.
> 
> Last but not least:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> My extremely friendly cat. He rarely comes in my room since the door is shut 90% of the time and he spends most of his time on a carboard scratch box downstairs lol. He's such a kid for 13 years old.


Posted this in the official computer room pictures thread yesterday. Forgive my crappy cell phone camera, but enjoy the setup.


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


What's the blue LED lighting on your desk from? LED light strip?


Cold cathodes. Had some 15 inch blue ones I never used so I thought hey, why not? I went ahead and bought http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812706011 so I could plug them into the wall. Works pretty good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


It's a great feeling, isnt it? Awaiting arrival of my IKEA desk and then the set-up I started last November will be complete....










Yeah, I'm loving it! And whenever my console friends come over they are like wow! U have a big monitor!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## Penryn

I felt the need to repost since I moved 8P.

New bedroom is a lot bigger.








Got my Razer Lycosa, a Razer Naga and Naga Epic, 3DS and PSP. All the stuff you need on a daily basis.








Newest toy 8]








TV is hooked up to my PC since we don't waste money on cable. Got a 250GB 360 slim behind the TV and my PC is hooked up via optical to the AIWA 5.1 Surround system for movies and games.
















Favorite game of ALL TIME!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;14849507*


From here, it looks like you run backwards, a lot.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My work setup:


----------



## Boyboyd

I have the same 'paid' stamp


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;14923366*
> Cold cathodes. Had some 15 inch blue ones I never used so I thought hey, why not? I went ahead and bought http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812706011 so I could plug them into the wall. Works pretty good.


That's genius, now i'll know what to do with my UV cathodes I don't use. +rep.


----------



## .Sup

My PC/listening room










More photos here: https://picasaweb.google.com/118123551109513728044/14September2011


----------



## EpicPie

Very nice setup you've got there.


----------



## odin2free

.sup your waterpot is awesome
where from dont say ikea...
looks custom made..


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14936284*
> .sup your waterpot is awesome
> where from dont say ikea...
> looks custom made..


okay I won't say from Ikea


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;14923598*
> I felt the need to repost since I moved 8P.


Infinite reps for owning a Dreamcast and Secret of Mana.


----------



## amang

My meditation room...


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14946230*
> My meditation room...
> *snip*


surprised the kleenex box and hand lotion isnt out


----------



## odin2free

You need to label the binders you have...just seem so bland
oh and to much on the anime figures i mean could go out and get the real thing?
to soon?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14946230*
> My meditation room...
> *snip*


damn dude, looking at your rig specs and the pics of ur room all i have to say is get a freaking girlfriend.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14946254*
> surprised the kleenex box and hand lotion isnt out


Yea really. lol!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14946265*
> You need to label the binders you have...just seem so bland
> oh and to much on the anime figures i mean could go out and get the real thing?
> to soon?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14946254*
> surprised the kleenex box and hand lotion isnt out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14946317*
> damn dude, looking at your rig specs and the pics of ur room all i have to say is get a freaking girlfriend.


Thanks guys, but I have already had the most beautiful wife in my life now


----------



## Humafold

Your room frightens me.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Moving along smartly


















XTrac Pads ftw


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14946384*
> Thanks guys, but I have already had the most beautiful wife in my life now


haha were just bugging you dude, its a nice set up


----------



## eternal7trance

That anime setup is not safe for work lol.

@FDG, a paintbrush?


----------



## Scrappy

Nice keyboard


----------



## Cyclops

http://imageshack.us/g/807/67069547.jpg/

Shazoooooom.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14947043*
> @FDG, a paintbrush?


heh yeah, its perfect for dusting off a keyboard or anything else on my desk so it lives there


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14947129*
> heh yeah, its perfect for dusting off a keyboard or anything else on my desk so it lives there


I never thought of that. I usually just use the air duster.


----------



## rdasch3

I never thought of that either. The air duster never gets all of it off my desk. Sucks having to move everything and wipe it down to. Must go find paintbrush


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

thats to the left of my desk, that sticker prolly gives away how long ive had that file cabinet...


----------



## Nalty

"ur waifu!!111" doesn't count ok.


----------



## cyclist14


View attachment 229002


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14947129*
> heh yeah, its perfect for dusting off a keyboard or anything else on my desk so it lives there


Lol I didn't notice that at first. That's awesome.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14946230*
> My meditation room...
> *snip*


I guess nobody enters that room except for you?


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;14954404*
> I guess nobody enters that room except for you?


Nah... anybody is welcome to enter and get some enlightment from me









Yeah I mean everybody, that includes my in-laws as well


----------



## Xristo

Heres mine again .. i spend most of my spare time here in my bedroom


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup;14935261*
> My PC/listening room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here: https://picasaweb.google.com/118123551109513728044/14September2011


Very nice!! So simple and cool. Is that a Mac keyboard? If so, I was wondering how does it work with a PC? I was thinking about getting the Wireless Mini Mac Keyboard myself.


----------



## gorb




----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Better lighting


----------



## jrad




----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notoriousxpinoy;14985466*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better lighting


Woot, somebody else rocking the same speakers as me, I, myself love them, and I've had them for years! Best 75$ I've spent probably.


----------



## MrSleepin




----------



## IXcrispyXI

By ixcrispyxi at 2011-09-15

painted my KB to match my case


----------



## ak89




----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;14986074*
> Woot, somebody else rocking the same speakers as me, I, myself love them, and I've had them for years! Best 75$ I've spent probably.


I have them aswell. I have had them since release date. They are still going strong


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14995618*
> I have them aswell. I have had them since release date. They are still going strong


lol same..


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destroysall;14974511*
> Very nice!! So simple and cool. Is that a Mac keyboard? If so, I was wondering how does it work with a PC? I was thinking about getting the Wireless Mini Mac Keyboard myself.


Thanks! It isn't very good for typing. In fact I just ordered a new keyboard yesterday.


----------



## thrasherht

sorry for the crappy picture. I took it with my droid.


----------



## Reddog9287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14947193*
> Snip!
> 
> thats to the left of my desk, that sticker prolly gives away how long ive had that file cabinet...


That file cabinet gives away how long you've had that file cabinet! As for AOL my uncle still uses it. He's never known anything other than dial-up









Here's my set up:







Yes, I use that G4 (FDG Explosion shouldn't feel bad about his AOL sticker that G4 is from 1999







)



Headphones modified to be wireless ftw


----------



## BeOtCh




----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reddog9287;15006969*
> That file cabinet gives away how long you've had that file cabinet! As for AOL my uncle still uses it. He's never known anything other than dial-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my set up:


Nice setup, welcome to OCN


----------



## Reddog9287

Thanks! I noticed a strange pattern of Windows-based setups, which is funny because my mac is too... But I'll be building a rig soon enough


----------



## Modus




----------



## gassy_lobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15007868*


Wow, what keyboard/ mouse are those?

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gassy_lobster;15007953*
> Wow, what keyboard/ mouse are those?
> 
> Sent from my whatchamacallit


In for the keyboard!


----------



## Modus

KBC Poker and Logitech G700


----------



## navit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Barney

My current setup:









Under the desk:


----------



## Weezernation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;15009360*
> My current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the desk:


Dude!!!!!! First, that is so freaking cool. Second, where did you get your desk? It looks really nice, and I just love what you did under the desk with your tower holder and everything.


----------



## jimwest

My 21" CRT died. This will do for now.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation;15009445*
> Dude!!!!!! First, that is so freaking cool. Second, where did you get your desk? It looks really nice, and I just love what you did under the desk with your tower holder and everything.


Thanks Weez! The desk I bought about 20 years ago. It is an oak office desk. (Made from real wood!) The side panel, (next to the tower.) and back panel, I made in my wood shop. I also made the shelf above the monitor, and the shelf for the left speaker. There are also several mods that can't be seen in the photos.

I appreciate the compliments...


----------



## De-Zant

Just got an LP3065, an upgrade to my monitor setup:


----------



## vitality




----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15039166*


Nice setup. Finally someone takes the time to position their speakers







. Especially with the 'sub' on the desk. Whoever decided to put the volume knob on there should get a raise.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## gunit2004

Setup in my small ass bedroom lol (don't mind the wires... i'll get to those soon enough)










View from my bed:










This is what my desktop looks like now after moving my tower to the ground so I could put my old Asus monitor there:


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004;15049242*
> Setup in my small ass bedroom lol (don't mind the wires... i'll get to those soon enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from my bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my desktop looks like now after moving my tower to the ground so I could put my old Asus monitor there:


omg i see kakashi!







i remember that epp! where he's learning the wind style rasengan!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15007868*


Good thing you have this when UEFI Bios appears and allows mouse control. I can just imagine you having a x58 board with this keyboard and mouse combo and wondering how the hell do you boot to the CD without arrow keys.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004;15049242*
> Setup in my small ass bedroom lol (don't mind the wires... i'll get to those soon enough)
> 
> View from my bed:
> 
> This is what my desktop looks like now after moving my tower to the ground so I could put my old Asus monitor there:


Very nice setup. Naruto FTW! lol


----------



## andrewmchugh




----------



## EpicPie

lol @ subwoofer on desk.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15049463*
> Good thing you have this when UEFI Bios appears and allows mouse control. I can just imagine you having a x58 board with this keyboard and mouse combo and wondering how the hell do you boot to the CD without arrow keys.


I think FN + WASD act as arrow keys, but maybe that needs Windows to be loaded so it can communicate to the driver?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;15049279*
> omg i see kakashi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remember that epp! where he's learning the wind style rasengan!


you REALLY had to quote all the picture to a post right above yours?


----------



## cyberbeat

My old setup back in Australia, All my stuff should be here in NZ next week


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15054328*
> lol @ subwoofer on desk.


that is pretty funny!

also, does this look like a hotel room to anyone else?

edit: oh yeah! i got some new case fans!


----------



## EpicPie

@ MrSleepin, his room doesn't look like a motel room at all.

I used to live in one as my parents own a motel where I used to live before I moved out, I would know the difference. Had my own room for about 5 years.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15054328*
> lol @ subwoofer on desk.


Actually that's probably pretty good placement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15067492*
> My old setup back in Australia, All my stuff should be here in NZ next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...so much space...


----------



## cyberbeat

haha and i have even more room now


----------



## ZachOlauson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;14965098*
> Heres mine again .. i spend most of my spare time here in my bedroom


What is the name of this chair? It looks incredible..


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZachOlauson;15077150*
> What is the name of this chair? It looks incredible..


That chair does look amazing.


----------



## Krud




----------



## squad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004;15049242*
> Setup in my small ass bedroom lol (don't mind the wires... i'll get to those soon enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from my bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my desktop looks like now after moving my tower to the ground so I could put my old Asus monitor there:


The best setup because it has naruto


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad;15121588*
> The best setup because it has naruto


Yea but it also has black ops. So that takes it down from being one of the best.


----------



## uk80glue

Re-arranged my entire setup in a fit of rage yesterday lol

Having an apartment that faces the sun the entire time it's up sucks. I nailed black canvas over the windows in my room today, but didn't take pictures. The sun can FOAD.









All the sports stuff is my dads, wasn't a whole lot of room to work with, but I basically moved everything to the corner an added another table.




























And fwiw, those are sweatpants on the floor, they're clean, I just haven't bothered picking them up lol


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Yea but it also has black ops. So that takes it down from being one of the best.










Lol, well played.


----------



## pali




----------



## Opp47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pali*


*snip*


lol 
oversized mousepad win


----------



## vitality

[email protected] thinking its supposed to go on the floor.

The swan M10's subwoofer is designed to go on the desk.

smh

Also I took the TV off my desk and sold my xbox


----------



## karmuhhhh

Yay.


----------



## HWI




----------



## xJavontax

^ I love that setup.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


^ I love that setup.


Thanks man. I've thought of routing the wires more neatly, but then realized that I'm too lazy to do it. lol


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## MrSleepin

finally got some pics that weren't from my phone...


----------



## EpicPie

Brother let me have his old Dell Inspiron 700m since he got a Macbook as a gift, put Ubuntu 11.04 on it. Running smoothly.

Ultrasone HFI-580(DJ1)
Hifiman HM-101 USB DAC.


----------



## Drake.L

Just got everything installed in. Huge upgrade over what I had. Glad that I decided to get new parts even though it cost a bit, lol.


----------



## EpicPie

Really nice rig you've got there.


----------



## VettePilot

Here is my setup with new fans and baclground photo.


----------



## EpicPie

Shiny fans bro.


----------



## crackzattic

def not as fancy or flashy as most of these, but it took a lot of hard work and time


----------



## DEEBS808

Here is my setup.


----------



## gassy_lobster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*












2 CPUs? Or just 2 coolers?









Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gassy_lobster*


2 CPUs? Or just 2 coolers?









Sent from my whatchamacallit


thats just one big cooler

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...ver_arrow.html


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


thats just one big cooler

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...ver_arrow.html


What he said.


----------



## Darksoul844

The Before set up pic








The New set up when its clean
















Speakers








My old pc used as a HTPC


----------



## Denim-187

Allow me shall to share my *Nightmare* with you








Logitech G500 Mouse
Logitech G930 Headset
Logitech G19 Keyboard
-


----------



## Timlander

lol where did you find that picture at?


----------



## Denim-187

epic lol


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


lol where did you find that picture at?


if you talking about my picture...its my desk. I have no shame...lol..na..i just googled ugly computers.


----------



## silverfox777

Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 6000
Keyboard: Emprex 6310U Chiclet Desktop Keyboard


----------



## Warblade31

This is my current work/home office set up.


----------



## Aniket

This is my rig.........................will upgrade the cpu soon & add more fans..........................also possibly can change the mobo,ram


----------



## Chris13002

Finally got my new monitor...






















The pics don't do justice on the color accuracy and smoothness of 120hz...


----------



## SerenityKill3r

First time I've been completely satisfied with my setup


----------



## Dominazn

Built this rig for Battlefield 3.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;15221483*
> Here is my setup with new fans and baclground photo.


where did you get that desk? Link ?


----------



## Junior82

Here is my man cave setup, just got the new desk today, needs a little more tidying up to do but was tired and, just wanted to get the **** done. Need to get some shelving etc. and put one more desk in for a workstation to work on customer computers. Got these desk(s) off craigslist for Free, he was trying to get rid of both of them for 300, no one would take them, and put them up there for free and i happen to see them and was like i ll jump on that, been looking for a bigger setup and this is better than my old desk.

Freebie off CL







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Old Setup







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

New Setup







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EpicPie

lol at your room walls.


----------



## Bouf0010

do you live in a shed?


----------



## Junior82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;15245980*
> do you live in a shed?


I guess you could call it that.... It is a building in the back yard, but the walls are nothing pretty, eventually going to tear the OSB down and put drywall up, etc.


----------



## Robilar

My room (so far). Ordered a 37" Samsung LED TV which will go up over the two monitors in the corner via a hanging wall mount.

Also going to hardwood this room (and the rest of the bedrooms on this floor of the house).

Planning to grab a bigger bookcase (that still matches the desk).


----------



## i-[BuFF]




----------



## oedstlych




----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i-[BuFF];15303601*
> between my old system and new one..!!
> 
> audioengine a5+s8 and denon d-x1000bd
> 
> *snip*


Das a dirty audio setup you got there


----------



## cyberbeat

Got all my furniture, Computers, and servers back from AUS this week








Great having my PC back




































And another friend who came over from aus a few months ago


----------



## Worple

@Robilar I think you have one to many pcs under that desk send one to and it would look alot better


----------



## audilogic




----------



## Dominazn

changed desk


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## Timlander

Haha the puppy is posing.


----------



## MrSleepin

the puppy is thinking, "you bastard! you made my bed!"


----------



## Superpuperdudle

Such a cute dog..............the computer is nice too i guess


----------



## Sgtbash

Thats no Puppy, he's a 3 year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier!


----------



## Superpuperdudle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;15320084*
> Thats no Puppy, he's a 3 year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier!


My snout would kick your snouts ass









I have a 115lb American bulldog.


----------



## HometownHero

So many props for posting a dog picture.


----------



## xion

BEHOLD!


----------



## Bouf0010

looks like some contraption youd see in the SAW movies


----------



## gabead

Here is a pic of my rig. Nothing fancy but just thought I would take a picture of it. It is the GigaRig! Still working on that bottom fan.
















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Youngscarface

This is my workstation.


----------



## CrunchyApple

My Setup


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;15338873*


Proportions of this workspace is sort of weird...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


Proportions of this workspace is sort of weird...


It looks shopped (I know it's probably not)

Massive speakers + monitor + mousepad

coupled with

Tiny mouse + keyboard

Makes it look skewed.


----------



## djriful

Almost no wires...


----------



## Greg0986

What desk is that? Looks great! I have the same case and am looking for a desk which fits it


----------



## EpicPie

Clean setup.

inb4applehatethoughidontpersonallycareforapplemyse lf.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


What desk is that? Looks great! I have the same case and am looking for a desk which fits it










It's a 20 years old desk and I think it was bought from IKEA in separated pieces. It original has a huge glass on top same size as the table but I didn't put it on since I don't feel like shattering it with my 27" screen weight...

I don't think you find those metal leg support now, and the top all you need is a white flat tabletop board. Drill holes and mount with legs.

And for cable management, there are all under my desk mounted + power surge as well.









http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/


----------



## Greg0986

Damn :/ Would have been great. Thanks anyway


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


Damn :/ Would have been great. Thanks anyway










This one is a bit thicker than mine and about 5 cm more depth.









http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/pr...64/#/90071168/

Legs:









http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10115519/

Or more choices here:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/ca...kspaces/11845/


----------



## Biggiex

gotta love ikea ;D


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Almost no wires...











I have always found the Creative T40's to be a charming set of speakers. Almost bought them one day on sale for a good price. Wish I had, they would be perfect for my apartment, z-5500's are just too much.

Great setup, very classy.


----------



## Nemesis158




----------



## Xyphyr

Samsung LED 27"
Razer Mamba
Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
Razer Goliathus Extended (Speed Edition)
Logitech G35


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15421267*
> Almost no wires...


IM IN LOVE!!! I always wanted a white desk just like this. Im going to have to visit Ikea. I live about 4 hours away from one. Time for a road trip!


----------



## Infernus-cz

Actual setup. BTW: First try of indoor panorama so pls be indulgent


----------



## notyettoday

Just cleaned up a bit. Looks like I'm one of the few cool kids who still uses a CRT


----------



## EpicPie

You use a CRT because your rig can't play any fancy games on a higher resolution. hah


----------



## prescotter

@EpicPie,

Your 1080p monitor total Resolution size is probably smaller then what that good old CRT can do... lol.


----------



## t-ramp

Uh, yep.









Quote:



2048 x 1536 @ 75Hz


http://www.docs.sony.com/release/spe...F500R_mksp.pdf


----------



## notyettoday

Thanks for the backup prescotter. 1600x1200 85hz=Lots of room for browser tabs.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## Grath

Ok, laugh all you want. My desk is at my moms so this is my alternative lol.


----------



## Gunfire




----------



## AresSs




----------



## superj1977

This is mine


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresSs;15524846*


Love the back light!


----------



## axipher

Here's my playground:

A nice overall view









No ambient lights









In the first picture, you see two 6" x 9" JL Audio Car speakers hooked up to an old Sony STR-AV370X.

Behind the screen is the Antec Bias Lighting kit and I must say it works great.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresSs;15524846*


what backlights are those?


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday;15520352*
> Just cleaned up a bit. Looks like I'm one of the few cool kids who still uses a CRT*, and drinks bud ice.*


There, I fixed it for your.


----------



## FlyingNugget

This is my 2.1 audio set up. I set it up for music, but also play games and watch netflix.

Optical from mobo to receiver(Onkyo tx-sr308). 2 Behringer Truth 2030p studio moitors and a SVS PB10-NSD.


----------



## MaroonZ24

I need a new desk, my deski s my paper also >.>..


----------



## wuttz

enjoy.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonZ24*
> 
> I need a new desk, my deski s my paper also >.>..


If I may make a suggestion, you could always grab a nice and "amazingly priced" desk from Ikea.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99851435/

I plan on getting an Ikea desk soon myself as my current desk is definitely starting to show some wear.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Timlander

And Epicpie strikes again!!!


----------



## Boyboyd

Love your headphone mounting system.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander*
> 
> And Epicpie strikes again!!!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Love your headphone mounting system.


Thanks? haha


----------



## Reddog9287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> Ok, laugh all you want. My desk is at my moms so this is my alternative lol.
> Snip[/url]


That's not a desk! That's a brobdingnagian monstrosity!

Anyway great show that you were watching when that picture was taken


----------



## ChosenLord

New Set up...


----------



## EpicPie

Tubing looks messy.

lol @ Fatality branded motherboard.

Also, why bother with 570 SLI if you're only using 1 monitor.

I don't like the keyboard and headset.

Besides me nit-picking/acting elitist. Your desk setup doesn't look bad.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Tubing looks messy.
> lol @ Fatality branded motherboard.
> Also, why bother with 570 SLI if you're only using 1 monitor.
> I don't like the keyboard and headset.
> Besides me nit-picking/acting elitist. Your desk setup doesn't look bad.


What? tubing.... messy... how very dare you... lol, without knowing the loop direction and/or airflow i suppose you could say that, but every tube has a purpose, there isn't any loose/spare tubing, (also waiting for the 570 water blocks, so thats why there is a foot long tube between the 2 rads.

Lol at 4,8ghz? (it was a bargain and went with my black/red theme, the PC boots up in 23sec so i never even see his face as my monitor has barley switched on by time i'm on my desktop...)

1 monitor at 1200p... having 2x570's deals with that and every game a MAX MAX AA without a flicker...

Your not a fan of Logitech? the G35 is among the best specifically gaming headsets money can buy! Keyboards are a not that important to me, that's all the shop had when my other broke and i'm not a fan of these MMO keyboards.

Thanks for the ... nit picking...


----------



## JtR

My big boys toys in my big boys rooms









Setup :- My Room

Self built HAF X (see sig), LG W2442PE 24" 1080p Monitor, LG M198WDP 19" 1080p TV, Onkyo 606 HDMI Receiver, MW2 250GB Xbox 360, 60GB PS3, 250GB Sky+HD, Tannoy 7.1 SFX Speakers, Epson TW3500 LCD 1080p Projector. Sapphire oil filled 100" pull up screen, Playseat A1GP racing chair with Xbox Force Feedback Wheel / or PS3/PC Logitech Driving Force GT Wheel. Turtle Beach X41 Headset. Controller Charger (does 2 Xbox & 2 PS3) My black & white xbox controller, my sons black & red xbox & controller (done by me also)


































































































Lounge

120GB Xbox 360 Elite, Sky+HD, Marantz SR7300 Receiver, Silverstone LC20 HTPC, Tannoy SFX 5.1 Speakers


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Your not a fan of Logitech? the G35 is among the best specifically gaming headsets money can buy! Keyboards are a not that important to me, that's all the shop had when my other broke and i'm not a fan of these MMO keyboards.


I don't care for their Keyboards. and I find a full size keyboard is to big. I much prefer a 10 keyless mechanical.

The feeling of bottoming out a keyboard to register a keystroke feels weird to me which is why I don't like membrane keyboards.

Also, I haven't heard any great sounding gaming branded headphones. They all sound terrible to me in terms of sound quality and I have personally used the G35.

For gaming I either use my Ultrasone 580's or ATH A700's. Training your ears to precisely hear where something is coming from by a true sound stage and not an emulated virtual surround is much more fulfilling to me.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> the G35 is among the best specifically gaming headsets money can buy!


A polished turd is still a turd.


----------



## wuttz

DSC04327 by ᵿ, on Flickr


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't care for their Keyboards. and I find a full size keyboard is to big. I much prefer a 10 keyless mechanical.
> The feeling of bottoming out a keyboard to register a keystroke feels weird to me which is why I don't like membrane keyboards.
> Also, I haven't heard any great sounding gaming branded headphones. They all sound terrible to me in terms of sound quality and I have personally used the G35.
> For gaming I either use my Ultrasone 580's or ATH A700's. Training your ears to precisely hear where something is coming from by a true sound stage and not an emulated virtual surround is much more fulfilling to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Tubing looks messy.
> lol @ Fatality branded motherboard.
> Also, why bother with 570 SLI if you're only using 1 monitor.
> I don't like the keyboard and headset.
> Besides me nit-picking/acting elitist. Your desk setup doesn't look bad.


Serious question, are you being serious?


----------



## Irocing

Here's my updated Old, Slow rig



Later


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*
> 
> Serious question, are you being serious?


So serious I could say I'm serious.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Tongue in cheek, or showing your age....hmmm Do you use a reward system, or positive reinforcement to train your ears for headphones?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Nice KIN. lol.....


----------



## EpicPie

^ Thanks lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

Here's a few pics of my new setup:





(in the pic above there is a 42" Plasma connected via HDMI off the right side of the pic)


All that is in a room with a queen size bed,1x 4.5ft tall dresser, Mini fridge(between hers and my desks), 2 office chairs, a file cabinet(that my rig is on) and a 42" Plasma TV. Room is probably about 10ft x 12ft. We basically live in this room. Its our sancutary. Its not the cleanest right now because its after 4am and I can do any serious cleaning ATM.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Logitech G15 1st edition
Logitech G5 1st edition
Logitech Performance MX
Rocketfish 17" dual sided mouse pad


----------



## pjBSOD

What I'm using since my sig rig is dead and waiting on my replacements. Basically, it's a bunch of spare parts I had from previous builds. 74GB IDE hard drive ftw?


----------



## SEN_ONE

No, the 74Gb IDE HDD is not FTW! The 74Gb IDE HDD attached to the optical drive with duct tape is FTW!!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*
> 
> No, the 74Gb IDE HDD is not FTW! The 74Gb IDE HDD attached to the optical drive with duct tape is FTW!!


----------



## cyberbeat

My latest Mess I mean Setup







.


----------



## fbmowner




----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Here's a few pics of my new setup:
> *snip*
> (in the pic above there is a 42" Plasma connected via HDMI off the right side of the pic)
> *snip*
> All that is in a room with a queen size bed,1x 4.5ft tall dresser, Mini fridge(between hers and my desks), 2 office chairs, a file cabinet(that my rig is on) and a 42" Plasma TV. Room is probably about 10ft x 12ft. We basically live in this room. Its our sancutary. Its not the cleanest right now because its after 4am and I can do any serious cleaning ATM.


thats probably the most disgusting room ive ever seen, and my wife watches "hoarders"


----------



## 98uk

This is my office setup. Just got dual Dell U2311H IPS monitors. My manager got the new U2412M IPS monitors. We don't even do any graphical design, just Postfix and DB monkeys







Lucky our IT team love us enough to buy us cool monitors!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Here's a few pics of my new setup:
> 
> * SNIP*
> 
> All that is in a room with a queen size bed,1x 4.5ft tall dresser, Mini fridge(between hers and my desks), 2 office chairs, a file cabinet(that my rig is on) and a 42" Plasma TV. Room is probably about 10ft x 12ft. We basically live in this room. Its our sancutary. Its not the cleanest right now because its after 4am and I can do any serious cleaning ATM.


Thats a lot of junk in a small area. Really should clean that up. It is extremely unhealthy and really uncomfortable to be in that place. It's worse than my storeroom tbh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> This is my office setup. Just got dual Dell U2311H IPS monitors. My manager got the new U2412M IPS monitors. We don't even do any graphical design, just Postfix and DB monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky our IT team love us enough to buy us cool monitors!


Are you allowed to bring home those monitors and buy a cheaper model and replace it







Really nice company you work for, which 1 issit?


----------



## 98uk

Heh I wish, I sometimes take home the broken ones and attempt to repair them. If I told you what company I worked for, then everyone would come and steal my U23's!


----------



## Jump3r

*old pic got a logithec 3D Pro Joystick and also a 7.1 home theater surround sound setup too now.


----------



## Timlander

Gonna have some big changes in the spring, but here is my setup for now:


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> This is my office setup. Just got dual Dell U2311H IPS monitors. My manager got the new U2412M IPS monitors. We don't even do any graphical design, just Postfix and DB monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky our IT team love us enough to buy us cool monitors!


Starting a new trend, post your work setup.

Edit: Is that a bottle of bacardi behind your monitor?


----------



## Erick Silver

To you guys that think my room is disgusting. It not like I have open food or trash everywhere. Yes is cluttered and cramped. But we just moved from a 5bdrm house into 1bdrm. We share our current place with her mom and dad, cousin and cousins boyfriend. In a 2 bedroom house. So all of the stuff we need to have is all in one room. Am I irritated at your comments, a bit. You basically compared my room to Hoarders. I watch Hoarders. Its no where near that. But thanks for your unwanted and undeserved criticism.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Microsoft Wireless Comfort Desktop 4000 w/ Belkin Mousepad


----------



## Tweak17emon

at work:










at home:










build log for tower is in my sig


----------



## UrbanAssault

Bit of a mess


----------



## Xristo

Heres mine


----------



## jdip

Here's mine. I have a 27" monitor (U2711) on the way too


----------



## chrisguitar

Sorry for crappy lighting and camera! using my mac :S I know I said mac blasphemy lol

My current parts for sig rig build



Temp setup


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. I have a 27" monitor (U2711) on the way too


Is your case attached to your desk, or is it being lifted off the floor? Thanks!


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Is your case attached to your desk, or is it being lifted off the floor? Thanks!


It's being lifted off the floor. There's a little platform there for a tower, but it looks like it's floating because the Corsair 600T case is so big it covers it all


----------



## chadwee

Heres my simple humble setup..


----------



## dkL33t

Omg you guys have some of the most slick setups i've ever seen...


----------



## suntori3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> To you guys that think my room is disgusting. It not like I have open food or trash everywhere. Yes is cluttered and cramped. But we just moved from a 5bdrm house into 1bdrm. We share our current place with her mom and dad, cousin and cousins boyfriend. In a 2 bedroom house. So all of the stuff we need to have is all in one room. Am I irritated at your comments, a bit. You basically compared my room to Hoarders. I watch Hoarders. Its no where near that. But thanks for your unwanted and undeserved criticism.


The only thing that really caught my eye was the condition of the computer chair all ripped up. Other than that it's not the cleanest setup I've seen but not as bad as people are making it out to be. I've seen far worse.


----------



## waar

i need a trackball, i have no room on my mac side for a regular mouse.


----------



## Bouf0010

my simple set up


----------



## Timlander

My setup revamped after I integrated my PC into my desk.


----------



## elzhi

here's my boring setup/


----------



## SEN_ONE

Good lawd.. I did the same thing behind my monitor with a backlight. How did you make yours?


----------



## elzhi

i used one of these


----------



## SEN_ONE

That's heavy duty. I made mine with two led strips and parts from Radio Shack. It's powered by my PC, so it comes on and turns off with the PC. I'm going to make a DIY guide soon for it. I don't think people that don't have one know what their missing in regards to eye strain. It made a huge difference to dark late night game sessions.


----------



## Timlander

Could just leave the room light on and save the money.....lol.


----------



## stevman17

Nothing exciting here. The pics are terrible, from my droid 3. I thought this thing was supposed to have like 40 megapixels? My laptop takes better pictures.

Everything is listed in my sig, and I love it all.


----------



## SgtMunky

Just got my new case yesterday









I really need a proper camera


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander*
> 
> Could just leave the room light on and save the money.....lol.


You just compared an apple and an orange, lol. It's been a couple of months since I built it and don't remember the exact cost, but what I made cost less than $10.00.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*
> 
> You just compared an apple and an orange, lol. It's been a couple of months since I built it and don't remember the exact cost, but what I made cost less than $10.00.


Let alone the LED's saving a fortune in the long run


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Let alone the LED's saving a fortune in the long run


QFT, lol.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


What chair is that?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned up a bit. Looks like I'm one of the few cool kids who still uses a CRT


OMG I had this desk from way back, I recently gave it away a couple years ago to get a corner desk. It was my first computer desk for my Tandy computer. I still have the left side part that rolls out. I use it to hold my printer next to my new desk









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


I have to ask what did you use for the counter top of the desk? That is just a simple desk setup but it looks clean


----------



## mazdaboi

Small Setup, Just upgraded from a 19" Hyundai LCD to a 23" ACER LED. Decided to throw the 19" as a secondary monitor. Works out great for me.

Future may hold 2 additional 23's for an eyefinity setup... need a deeper pocket though.


----------



## Timlander

Here is my setup for tonight:


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander*
> 
> Here is my setup for tonight:


----------



## Timlander

Haha yea im hosting a party tonight. Got that fridge. Plus 2 80 Qt coolers, 2kegs and some liquor.







Happy new years. lol

My house is basically a bar for tonight. haha!


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> My latest Mess I mean Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*** is that huge device on the wall above the monitors?!


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> *** is that huge device on the wall above the monitors?!


An Air-conditioner


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> here's my boring setup/


This is my ideal setup. The one that I am in one way or another, continuously working towards.

Great audio setup, elegant simple monitor and keyboard (nothing too flashy), sleek case and great interior.


----------



## Warblade31

This is my home office. I'm a Web Designer/Developer so I spend a lot of time at home and in the office. I'm very lucky in that I spend 3 days a week working from home and only have to commute twice a week. I also do some freelance work on the side so I can get extra cash. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> This is my home office. I'm a Web Designer/Developer so I spend a lot of time at home and in the office. I'm very lucky in that I spend 3 days a week working from home and only have to commute twice a week. I also do some freelance work on the side so I can get extra cash. Hope you enjoy!


how have you got your headphone hanging on your case??


----------



## Warblade31

I put a little white twist tie in between the inside of the pc and the side door.


----------



## waar

side A









side B

sorry for the crappy pictures.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> side B
> sorry for the crappy pictures.


Thats ok the ATH-AD700's make it all better







I love my pair.


----------



## waar

tell me about it, i sometimes forget i have them on since they're so light


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> My PC/listening room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here: https://picasaweb.google.com/118123551109513728044/14September2011


You need to do a little research on people before you hang a poster of them on your wall.....


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You need to do a little research on people before you hang a poster of them on your wall.....


Is that Pancho Villa?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Is that Pancho Villa?


Nope, it's che of Cuba, he was castro's henchman and probably one of the most evil person's to have ever lived...


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a trackball, i have no room on my mac side for a regular mouse.


What kind of keyboard is that?


----------



## tweezlednutball




----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nope, it's che of Cuba, he was castro's henchman and probably one of the most evil person's to have ever lived...


Thats one side of the coin







Do the research, good or bad he is worth reading about.


----------



## mathelm

Here's a badly done night shot of my little corner of the world. Was trying to show off the little blue LED strip above the center monitor. I pulled a couple of them (6 LED metal inclosed strips) out of an old trade in. Used one (in the pic) to light up the keyboard, and put the other in my case, which worked pretty well before I added the ram cooler (LED) and the new push fan (also LED) to my H60. Now of course it makes no difference (both btw.. are powered by the PC's PSU). But I had never thought about using automotive type LED's in a computer. While I think you should always check the current drain, these things are more durable than most PC stuff I've seen and open up a lot of design options I think. Maybe next I'll use one a those cigarette lighter plug in type fans to cool my ram....?....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Thats one side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the research, good or bad he is worth reading about.


Yeah,... Him and Charles Manson. I have researched him plenty, and I know how he's played up by socialistic types as some kind of hero of the working man. But the fact is, he killed for the sake of killing. Even castro had a dictatorial motive to his murders. He went to Bolivia because even castro grew either tired or scared his serial killing ways. Of course he's a big hero of hugo chavez, but if you try walking down the streets of most any Venezuelan city wearing one of those che T-shirts, there's a better than 50-50 chance you won't make it to the other side. Same goes for Miami to btw... I don't recall seeing too many posters of hitler, stalin or pol pot (all socialist) hanging on anybody's walls (and the first two, like castro, had a dictatorial motive)...

Those who forget (or rewrite) history are doomed to repeat it....


----------



## SEN_ONE

I'm currently using 12v automotive led strips for a backlight. Isn't it nice that you can just wire them up to your pc without issue? Saves a boatload of money when you source parts not labeled as "eXtreme custom led gamer lighting."

OT: Che doesn't deserve to have his picture hanging anywhere. The only hanging he deserved was from a rope.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nope, it's che of Cuba, he was castro's henchman and probably one of the most evil person's to have ever lived...


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> What kind of keyboard is that?


Poker X with a custom anodized aluminum shell and 2 diff sets of keycaps.


----------



## theguatemalian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nope, it's che of Cuba, he was castro's henchman and probably one of the most evil person's to have ever lived...


Before you spew crap like that you should read about the people you are going to blatantly call evil, it's all a matter of perspective he wasn't evil he was a revolutionary he wanted social reform and economic growth to better the world, his ideas of course we're socialist but only because of the US used the word "Comunist" to get a Guatemalan president who was trying to better his country but since it messed with their buisnesses profits and land acquisitions, which he witnessed first hand on more than one occasion. So his ideas were erroneous but his intentions were good, that doesn't make an evil person just a misguided one. And before being all that he was a doctor

But I know that the American Government rapes people's brains with everything Cuba = Bad so I don't blame you.

(Sorry if Politics/History lessons aren't allowed, delete this if you must mods)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguatemalian*
> 
> Before you spew crap like that you should read about the people you are going to blatantly call evil, it's all a matter of perspective he wasn't evil he was a revolutionary he wanted social reform and economic growth to better the world, his ideas of course we're socialist but only because of the US used the word "Comunist" to get a Guatemalan president who was trying to better his country but since it messed with their buisnesses profits and land acquisitions, which he witnessed first hand on more than one occasion. So his ideas were erroneous but his intentions were good, that doesn't make an evil person just a misguided one. And before being all that he was a doctor
> But I know that the *American Government rapes people's brains with everything Cuba = Bad so I don't blame you.*
> (Sorry if Politics/History lessons aren't allowed, delete this if you must mods)


....You're joking right?


----------



## mathelm

My "HTPC": CPU is a bit weak but it still plays blu-rays and records 4 channels of HD. Picked up the old case off of a guy on craigslist for $20 bucks. All in all I give it a C+. Will be an A once I transfer this A6 3650 into it I think....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguatemalian*
> 
> Before you spew crap like that you should read about the people you are going to blatantly call evil, it's all a matter of perspective he wasn't evil he was a revolutionary he wanted social reform and economic growth to better the world, his ideas of course we're socialist but only because of the US used the word "Comunist" to get a Guatemalan president who was trying to better his country but since it messed with their buisnesses profits and land acquisitions, which he witnessed first hand on more than one occasion. So his ideas were erroneous but his intentions were good, that doesn't make an evil person just a misguided one. And before being all that he was a doctor
> But I know that the *American Government rapes people's brains with everything Cuba = Bad* so I don't blame you.
> (Sorry if Politics/History lessons aren't allowed, delete this if you must mods)


*Use The PM if you're not going to contribute to the thread......*







.. Son you need to stop believing what you see on TV/Movies. Hollywood rapes peoples brains. I hate to upset your hollywood world veiw of things but Billy the Kid was not a good guy, nor was Jessie James. But at least they weren't socialist dictators. Unlike your hero, American's don't kill those who disagree for disagreeing. Also unlike you apparently, I research everything. All you need to do is read a couple first hand accounts and not only will you not wear or hang a pic of him, you'll fight the first person you see who has one...

Please PM me if you need more help distinguishing the real world from hollywood's make beleive.....


----------



## Ratjack




----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> *Use The PM if you're not going to contribute to the thread......*


Wise words. Huge, but wise.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


I really love the way you have the dark wood colors and then the black glass in the middle. Thats a great desk! Not to mention the clean, organized look you have going on here. I'm sure the desk doesnt always look like this but for mine I make it a point to at least start off my day looking clean. +REP!!! My friend +REP!!


----------



## ranviper

Setup in my flat for my last semester of college. Can't wait to be done, but looks like I'm never living a lone again, getting married 2 weeks after graduation in May, hahaha.

Anyway's this is going to change in May, and I will update then.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Setup in my flat for my last semester of college. Can't wait to be done, but looks like I'm never living a lone again, getting married 2 weeks after graduation in May, hahaha.
> Anyway's this is going to change in May, and I will update then.


Nice, congrats viper.


----------



## mathelm

Firefly.... I luved that show...




I assume your fiancee likes Firefly...


----------



## Shoplifter216

Man I wish I had some ur guys' setups!!!! Like damn!! Anyways heres mine. Its in my bedroom so excuse the messiness


----------



## Timlander

Agreed...Firefly was awesome.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander*
> 
> Nice, congrats viper.


Thanks!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Firefly.... I luved that show...
> 
> I assume your fiancee likes Firefly...


Oh yes, she is big a fan as I am.

Firefly was so, unique and the characters so well developed. Let alone the casting was brilliant.

Ah, I miss it.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Oh yes, she is big a fan as I am.
> Firefly was so, unique and the characters so well developed. Let alone the casting was brilliant.
> Ah, I miss it.


As do I... =(


----------



## audiofreak95

heres mine












excuse the mess please


----------



## fritx




----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart*
> 
> Current setup,


can you hook up that amp to the pc and ps3?


----------



## ocmi_teddy

The cat is actually an external hardrive


----------



## homer98

Here's my current setup.
Sorry for the quality of the pics, I thought they would have turned out a little better than they did, but can't expect much from a phone.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> The cat is actually an external hardrive


----------



## Boyboyd

The new addition is the TV.


----------



## vitality

got another monitor and organized my desk


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> The new addition is the TV.


Damn that looks sexy as ****. Makes me miss my loft room. Although it wasn't anywhere near as nice as this.


----------



## NinetyOne

Edit* Updated with better quality pics


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> The new addition is the TV.


Very Nice Man Cave


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> The new addition is the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice Man Cave
Click to expand...

Thanks. Everything in it i've been collecting for years. I didn't get everything in one go, lol.


----------



## NinetyOne

Only thing is when it rains it can get quite noisy


----------



## patrickgerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice Man Cave


+1


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Only thing is when it rains it can get quite noisy


always a good excuse to crank the volume


----------



## Ellis

Here's mine yo:


----------



## mathelm

What is that hanging from the ceiling?....yo


----------



## NinetyOne

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Yes.. Yes it is a plane.


----------



## amang

Should have cut down the small tree outside the window; it's blocking the view....







But hey, it's nice and tidy!


----------



## Boyboyd

My guess is 747 or A340


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Should have cut down the small tree outside the window; it's blocking the view....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, it's nice and tidy!


Yeah, I would do, but since it's in my neighbour's garden, she probably wouldn't be too impressed. Still, the view from the window is better when you're looking straight out of it rather than at an angle. I'd take a picture, but you wouldn't see much considering it's dark outside.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My guess is 747 or A340


A380.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yeah, I would do, but since it's in my neighbour's garden, she probably wouldn't be too impressed. Still, the view from the window is better when you're looking straight out of it rather than at an angle. I'd take a picture, but you wouldn't see much considering it's dark outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A380.


Come on,

The 787 Dreamliner the way to go.









Later


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yeah, I would do, but since it's in my neighbour's garden, she probably wouldn't be too impressed. Still, the view from the window is better when you're looking straight out of it rather than at an angle. I'd take a picture, but you wouldn't see much considering it's dark outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A380.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on,
> 
> The 787 Dreamliner the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later
Click to expand...

I don't think you could even get a model of the 787 when I made that one.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> Come on,
> The 787 Dreamliner the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later


No no no... From a "looks" stand point, you need a 747-400 or a Concord, but I still prefer a DC3 over them all...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Here's my most recent pic of my setup.



The third monitor (sitting right by my case) kept freaking out and turning off my others whenever I had crossfire on, so I'm not using it anymore. All the parts are in my sig rig, besides the custom stand









Only thing old in this picture is the Saitek Eclipse. I now use a Razer BlackWidow.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> Come on,
> The 787 Dreamliner the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later
> 
> 
> 
> No no no... From a "looks" stand point, you need a 747-400 or a Concord, but I still prefer a DC3 over them all...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I need to do a Concorde model one day. I kind of lost interest in model making after a grand total of 3 though. xD


----------



## Irocing

Yes,

The DC-3 pretty much got the industry going.

But,
Has to be the best looking Liner ever.










Later


----------



## un1b4ll




----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> Yes,
> The DC-3 pretty much got the industry going.
> But,
> Has to be the best looking Liner ever.
> 
> Later


On the inside, I couldn't agree more. Carbon fiber (able to maintain a 6000' feet cabin pressure along with 50+% humidity, all with a 30% weight reduction), fully glass cockpit with classic force feedback fly by wire controls (unlike all the Airbus models). It is a new standard in airliners and I luv everything about it. While it did give me goose bumps the first time I saw it, it is not a great departure looks wise. Not that it's not the perfect shape for what it does and it is sexy. But a DC3 was a game changer in every way, plus it's done something the 787 has yet to do, and things I hope it doesn't have to do. Prove itself over time and fight a world war....


----------



## phistoh

I don't have my VorTex RACE 75% yet, so the chocolate keyboard takes its place temporarily.


The mouse is old and kinda dirty.










Without flash.


With Lights out.


----------



## bryce

The way my rig sits right now, neglecting it aren't I?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*


What KB is that?


----------



## Philliesfan

Is that a shine?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> No no no... From a "looks" stand point, you need a 747-400 or a Concord, but I still prefer a DC3 over them all...


No 747-800?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> What KB is that?


Looks like a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Edition, I've got the standard one and I love it


----------



## phistoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> Image
> Is that a shine?


Yes, Indeed it is.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> What KB is that?


It is indeed the Razer Black Widow Ultimate


----------



## ranviper

Cool, was a little hard to tell with the angle and the phones on top of it.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> No 747-800?


Can't get used to those curved wing-lets..... Just seem a little "girly" and out of place. Although they look great on the 787...


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Can't get used to those curved wing-lets..... Just seem a little "girly" and out of place. Although they look great on the 787...


I have seen a few takeoffs of the 787 and can't believe the wing flex when they hit V1 and
rotate.

Got to be 15' of flex.

Amazing plane.
Can Pass quite a few more Kerosene stations unlike the Airbuses

Later


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I don't think you could even get a model of the 787 when I made that one.


Are you a pilot? Or just like planes?
I looked at it, said A380 or 747, than zoomed in on the tail... A380. Where'd you get it.

I'm going to say it was Boeing's butheadedness that kicked off the airline industry. Than the DC-3 was made because of Boeing not selling the 247's to everyone and the DC-3 rocked.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I don't think you could even get a model of the 787 when I made that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a pilot? Or just like planes?
> I looked at it, said A380 or 747, than zoomed in on the tail... A380. Where'd you get it.
> 
> I'm going to say it was Boeing's butheadedness that kicked off the airline industry. Than the DC-3 was made because of Boeing not selling the 247's to everyone and the DC-3 rocked.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm not a pilot. I'm 16.









Well, I have flown before, but it was a half hour flight in a Cessna.









Do you mean where did I get the model? It's this one, I think I got it from Model Zone.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nah, I'm not a pilot. I'm 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have flown before, but it was a half hour flight in a Cessna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean where did I get the model? It's this one, I think I got it from Model Zone.


Oh!
My Dad fly's a four seater cherokee, and owns part of a Global Swift (Vintage Aircraft)
Sometimes we'll go flying, and I live in a rurarilsh place, so it's beautiful!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nah, I'm not a pilot. I'm 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have flown before, but it was a half hour flight in a Cessna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean where did I get the model? It's this one, I think I got it from Model Zone.


That old enough here in the US ,or at least it was before 9-11, not sure what the regs are now...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> That old enough here in the US ,or at least it was before 9-11, not sure what the regs are now...


I think it's 17-18 now


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nah, I'm not a pilot. I'm 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have flown before, but it was a half hour flight in a Cessna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean where did I get the model? It's this one, I think I got it from Model Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That old enough here in the US ,or at least it was before 9-11, not sure what the regs are now...
Click to expand...

There's actually no lower age limit here. You have to be 16 to fly solo and 17 to get your licence, but the only requirement for learning is that you can reach the pedals.

I flew solo at 16, before i could drive.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> There's actually no lower age limit here. You have to be 16 to fly solo and 17 to get your licence, but the only requirement for learning is that you can reach the pedals.
> I flew solo at 16, before i could drive.


Good, it's still the same then...


----------



## notyettoday

Figured I'd post an update to include my pair of Sony GDM-FW900 wide screen monitors. Enjoy!


----------



## Geglamash




----------



## SDriver

Very cozy and neat Geglmash. I like it!


----------



## fritx

@ Geglamash I like very spacious and well organize I want something similar to your set up


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nah, I'm not a pilot. I'm 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have flown before, but it was a half hour flight in a Cessna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean where did I get the model? It's this one, I think I got it from Model Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That old enough here in the US ,or at least it was before 9-11, not sure what the regs are now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's actually no lower age limit here. You have to be 16 to fly solo and 17 to get your licence, but the only requirement for learning is that you can reach the pedals.
> 
> I flew solo at 16, before i could drive.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's old enough to fly, but when you asked if I was a pilot I assumed you meant as a career or something.









Anyway, I would fly more, it's just a really expensive hobby which I can't really afford at the moment. I'd like to do more flying when I'm older though, and hopefully have more spare dolla.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


Nice monitor setup


----------



## Sodalink

Will post my set up later when I clean it.


----------



## marduk666




----------



## MICRON

Heres mine at the moment!


----------



## bryce

FInished my computer, err almost finished. I've got to run to the store tomorrow to get some extra fan to molex converters to get the other 2 fans running. May as well just get a fan controller idk yet.

Anyways, before pics:



After pics: Sorry excuse for management isn't it? Also, my sound card has a low profile backplate so I've gotta fix that before it'll fit into the case.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> Heres mine at the moment!


I'm digging the blue lights. I have been meaning to get some back lights/ambient lights installed behind my desk to give it that nice glow. Nice set up!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> Heres mine at the moment!


Is that the Osgood Chair ?


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Is that the Osgood Chair ?


Yes it is!! Im really happy with it!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> Yes it is!! Im really happy with it!


Next time it goes on Sale I think I might grab it


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Next time it goes on Sale I think I might grab it


Yeah its definitely worth the $70 or so sale price!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Picked up a Sony STRDH520 7.1 Receiver last night, so my audio setup now is:

Maximus IV Extreme Optical Out -> STRDH520 -> Sony SS-B3000's (FR, FL), Sony SS-B1000's (SR, SL), Sony SS-CN5000 (Center), Sony SA-W2500 (Subwoofer).

I don't have any room with Tri-SLi for a soundcard and I don't see any true Quad-SLi boards that will let me run one once I grab the last GTX580, so I guess I'm stuck with the onboard optical.

The Sherwood RD-5405 that I was running previously was only 70W per channel and 6Ohm. The STRDH520 finally allows my SS-B3000's to flourish, since it's 8Ohm and 100W per channel. I can hear so much more now that they are not underpowered!!!


----------



## mathelm

Doesn't the Maximus IV already have the FX audio?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Doesn't the Maximus IV already have the FX audio?


No, I believe the Rampage boards have it.


----------



## nifatech2120

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nebacanezer

^^ Very nice setup you have there. I don't know why but any rig with blue LEDs in it is instantly on my fav list


----------



## nifatech2120

Thank you


----------



## .theMetal

if you like blue led's you should see mine lol, i admittedly went waaaayy over board with the blue lights it looks like the underside of a rice burner haha, I will bust out the wifes cam and take a pic if you fancy but in better light than right now









here is my key board and moose. the picture is horrid i know again not using wifes camera. main reason i wanted to post is to see if anyone was with me in vegas when i got the minecon edition razer mouse pad

the mouse is a 5 year old razer salmosa bought from Woot for $13.37 (haha, nerds at woot) and a razer blackwidow keyboard.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phistoh*
> 
> 
> I don't have my VorTex RACE 75% yet, so the chocolate keyboard takes its place temporarily.
> 
> The mouse is old and kinda dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash.
> 
> With Lights out.


now this, i really like. futurama playing in the background. your getting rep for that.









the really bad part is, I know what episode is playing lol.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> if you like blue led's you should see mine lol, i admittedly went waaaayy over board with the blue lights it looks like the underside of a rice burner haha, I will bust out the wifes cam and take a pic if you fancy but in better light than right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my key board and moose. the picture is horrid i know again not using wifes camera. main reason i wanted to post is to see if anyone was with me in vegas when i got the minecon edition razer mouse pad
> the mouse is a 5 year old razer salmosa bought from Woot for $13.37 (haha, nerds at woot) and a razer blackwidow keyboard.


Heck ya I want some pics. Blue LED's = win


----------



## .theMetal

lol will do. when I get off work


----------



## jakemfbacon

Heres my setup right now. Just got the AKG q701's and the fiio e9

Used to have a 27" hanns g second monitor but just sold it to my buddy because I want to get three of the same size monitors.


----------



## mazdaboi

Nice simple setup. I love my Acer Monitor... looking at your setup, kinda makes me want to downsize my desk and get something a little more compact then my Expedit Desk from ikea.

Looks really good!


----------



## Nebacanezer

If you get rid of your Expedit desk just let me know


----------



## .theMetal

here is your blue and some more setup







it really was never my plan to light it up like this, the case came with the fans and i had some left over newegg gift card money and thought what the hell lol. most of them turn of by a button but it is actually decent ambient light when playing at night.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Heres mine still setting up the new office:


----------



## manu97416

Here is my setup



what do u guys think???


----------



## mathelm

I think all the right parts are in all the right places,..... good job...









Could use a UPS though, and maybe move that cabinet from under the desk and set the PC on it ( for better access to the PC)....


----------



## manu97416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think all the right parts are in all the right places,..... good job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use a UPS though, and maybe move that cabinet from under the desk and set the PC on it ( for better access to the PC)....


yes that would make everything alot more easier except for the fact that i wont be able to open the drawers because there is a couch right next to it


----------



## mathelm

I was referring to the black box under the desk next to the PC. Is that not a cabinet?


----------



## manu97416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I was referring to the black box under the desk next to the PC. Is that not a cabinet?


the black box with to openings those are drawers .... they do look like a cabinet


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> If you get rid of your Expedit desk just let me know


yea i got the desk portion hooked to the wall right now cause i placed the bookshelf portion on its side as a tv stand. so its long ways and not tall. working out right now, didnt have to go out and buy a tv stand. but.....id like to get a smaller one... I feel the bigger the desk, the more CRAP accumulates on it. LOL


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> here is your blue and some more setup
> 
> 
> 
> it really was never my plan to light it up like this, the case came with the fans and i had some left over newegg gift card money and thought what the hell lol. most of them turn of by a button but it is actually decent ambient light when playing at night.


I think I just jizzed my pants haha, I love the blue. I love the amount of light you have there and I bet it is nice while playing with all the lights off.

/jealousy


----------



## .theMetal

haha thanks man very soon its going to be wifey's sims 3 machine (minus the gpu's) and i'm gonna do a red one. I've gone blue amd now its time for red intel.


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


this was on reddit /r/battlestations wasn't it?


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> this was on reddit /r/battlestations wasn't it?


Looks familiar..I think I DID see it on /r/battlestations.

Heres how my desk currently looks. Cheapo logitech PS2 keyboard and a Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1. Just filed my income tax so I'll be upgrading to either a CMStorm Quickfire or a Filco Majestouch2 ninja tenkeyless and probably a Razer Naga Epic. Also..my desk (currently) is the cheapo folding leg table from Wal-Mart. It was 10 bucks..and yes it isn't anywhere close to sturdy and shakes quite a bit..even as I'm typing this. Once again, I'll be getting my income tax soon and will probably hit Lowes to buy a solid core wooden door and make my own table.


A bit dusty, oh well. I enjoy playing SWToR on a 32 inch TV though..don't know if I could go to 2 24's..think I might buy another 32 inch TV and call it a day.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I've posted my room setup here but I just got a 2nd 570 for SLI and I couldn't help but take some photos









Couldn't find a way to just attach all my album photos so here is the link:

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/87760/user_id/56224#page=0&sort=display_order


----------



## kylebinder96

And yes, I do maintain a gameboy on my PC at all times


----------



## Shoplifter216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Heres mine still setting up the new office:


Nice "medical apparatus" u got there laying underneath your monitor


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> Nice "medical apparatus" u got there laying underneath your monitor


hahaha thats good. and i notice in the picture of your computer there is a picture of my computer on your screen. weird


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## audiofreak95

My addition


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> 
> And yes, I do maintain a gameboy on my PC at all times


NICE GB Original, Whats your PC Specs? Secret in Disguise with that HP case or beefed up the original HP from factory?


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> NICE GB Original, Whats your PC Specs? Secret in Disguise with that HP case or beefed up the original HP from factory?


Its all stock except the psu and the graphics card, I did every thing on the cheap though so I take solace in that

Stock HP case
AMD Anthlon2 640 x4 3.0 GHz
Galaxy GTS 450
4 gigs of ddr3 ram
1tb hard drive
windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## mazdaboi

Atleast you have the option to get a faster AM3 Processor as the prices continue to drop. Good Stuff Bro!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> Nice "medical apparatus" u got there laying underneath your monitor


Haha someday I hope to have a "Medicinal Green card"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hahaha thats good. and i notice in the picture of your computer there is a picture of my computer on your screen. weird


Yeah took the picture while I was viewing this thread, your post happend to be there









Will update my pics once things are a bit more setup and tidy.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> 
> And yes, I do maintain a gameboy on my PC at all times


I use that same GPU/CPU monitor lol. I just have it on the right side of my 2nd monitor so I can keep track of what's going on.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I use that same GPU/CPU monitor lol. I just have it on the right side of my 2nd monitor so I can keep track of what's going on.


But you don't have a invincible gameboy on top to protect your computer from meteors?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> But you don't have a invincible gameboy on top to protect your computer from meteors?


Look at that disgusting prebuilt HP...


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander*
> 
> Look at that disgusting prebuilt HP...


I agree, I'm doing a new build later this year


----------



## boateye

I have since cleaned up the wires behind Ruby.

Mouse: Logitech G500
KB: Nopoo choc mini w/ Leopold TKL wrist rest


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


LoL this makes me want to cry.


----------



## stevman17

I just got a new camera, Nikon Coolpix S9100, so it's a good excuse for some rig photos.

My battlestation, including brand new Rosewill Cherry Brown keyboard.



My Fractal Design XL.



NZXT Sentry Mix Fan Controller - I wouldn't recomend it, it makes my fans make buzzing sounds at low voltages, but it looks cool, and fits behind the door.





And, the grand finale. My internals. I need to figure out that wire situation to the right of the motherboard.





Hope you all enjoyed the show.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

Kinda messy and my secondary monitor looks a bit funny next to my primary, but o well


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I've posted my room setup here but I just got a 2nd 570 for SLI and I couldn't help but take some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a way to just attach all my album photos so here is the link:
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/87760/user_id/56224#page=0&sort=display_order


Ooo, that heatsink is badass looking.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I've posted my room setup here but I just got a 2nd 570 for SLI and I couldn't help but take some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a way to just attach all my album photos so here is the link:
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/87760/user_id/56224#page=0&sort=display_order
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, that heatsink is badass looking.
Click to expand...

Thanks it's a Corsair A70 if you missed it. Many mistake it for a painted Hyper 212+.

I like your desk by the way. You should consider mounting your monitor on the wall; it would make your desk look extremely clean.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Thanks it's a Corsair A70 if you missed it. Many mistake it for a painted Hyper 212+.
> I like your desk by the way. You should consider mounting your monitor on the wall; it would make your desk look extremely clean.


Yea, I would love to, but my monitor doesn't have wall mounting. I actually might try picking up a deeper desk. I barely have enough room to study.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leeeeeeeeee*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> 
> .


Very nice setups, guys


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Thanks it's a Corsair A70 if you missed it. Many mistake it for a painted Hyper 212+.
> I like your desk by the way. You should consider mounting your monitor on the wall; it would make your desk look extremely clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I would love to, but my monitor doesn't have wall mounting. I actually might try picking up a deeper desk. I barely have enough room to study.
Click to expand...

Well my friend... if you've been WANTING to and just haven't because of the cost, be happy you've come across me.

Your monitor MIGHT not even be wall-mountable. Does it have holes in the back for a mounting plate?

You can get a wallmount for $10-$30 on this site:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082801&p_id=5915&seq=1&format=2


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> But you don't have a invincible gameboy on top to protect your computer from meteors?


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Well my friend... if you've been WANTING to and just haven't because of the cost, be happy you've come across me.
> Your monitor MIGHT not even be wall-mountable. Does it have holes in the back for a mounting plate?
> You can get a wallmount for $10-$30 on this site:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082801&p_id=5915&seq=1&format=2


Thanks for the advice, but it has no holes unfortunately. It is just a blank flat panel. I got it on sale, lol. I actually have a wall mounted TV right behind my setup.


----------



## UrbanAssault

Had to move computer off of the floor was picking up too much dust


----------



## mathelm

Found me a new CPU fan.......


----------



## eXecuution

New rig


----------



## Nebacanezer

I used to have that same desk lol. Served me well.

Nice mouse pad as well


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> New rig


Do you all of those monitors will eyefinity?


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Do you all of those monitors will eyefinity?


Whoah, massive engrish.

Nah I don't eyefinity (cards are 2 gtx 460 768Mbs in SLI), but I have the right two hooked up to the PC and the one on the left hooked up to the ps3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I used to have that same desk lol. Served me well.
> Nice mouse pad as well


It's an awesome desk, found it at some yard sale.
The mousepad is amazing, love the size and the feel.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Found me a new CPU fan.......


haha that is awesome!


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> haha that is awesome!


Meh, I'm not impressed until he overclocks it


----------



## h0thead132

My current setup at college, ended up with a single in a double dorm room so I have a ton of room =)


----------



## travva

Here's my setup, it's blurry since my phone isn't very good in low-light:



btw, no my house/room/desk etc are not slanted, it's just the angle of the pic lol


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> Here's my setup, it's blurry since my phone isn't very good in low-light:
> 
> btw, no my house/room/desk etc are not slanted, it's just the angle of the pic lol


Two keyboards, let me guess you caps lock button broke so now you use one for lower case letters and one for uppercase letters?
Or does one control the TV?


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> My current setup at college, ended up with a single in a double dorm room so I have a ton of room =)


Is the overclock logo on the case a decal or did it come on the case?


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Two keyboards, let me guess you caps lock button broke so now you use one for lower case letters and one for uppercase letters?
> Or does one control the TV?


Lol... the smaller one is for my Google tv.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> Lol... the smaller one is for my Google tv.


That makes slightly more sense, plus the trackpad gave it away


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Is the overclock logo on the case a decal or did it come on the case?


it is a decal, the case is a CM Storm Scout that I got about 6 months ago


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> it is a decal, the case is a CM Storm Scout that I got about 6 months ago


Enforcer right? I've got a Scout and I'm pretty sure that that's not a Scout. Nice setup though. I'll post my setup after I finish updating! (Headphones-Mechanical Keyboard-Dell Ultrasharp)


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> it is a decal, the case is a CM Storm Scout that I got about 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcer right? I've got a Scout and I'm pretty sure that that's not a Scout. Nice setup though. I'll post my setup after I finish updating! (Headphones-Mechanical Keyboard-Dell Ultrasharp)
Click to expand...

lol yea, my bad, typed that as i was still half asleep when i woke up this afternoon









It is an Enforcer...


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> lol yea, my bad, typed that as i was still half asleep when i woke up this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an Enforcer...


How is the enforcer anyways? I'm trying to pick between it and the HAF 912


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> lol yea, my bad, typed that as i was still half asleep when i woke up this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an Enforcer...
> 
> 
> 
> How is the enforcer anyways? I'm trying to pick between it and the HAF 912
Click to expand...

if you have the money go with the half especially for water cooling (if you want to go that route) i just didn't like the looks of the whole Haf series.

This thing is quite nice for cooling, i grabbed an extra 200 or 240mm fan (can't remember witch) for the top, have both the front and top set for intake and no exhaust fan, this thing moves air like crazy, temps are not even close to an issue anymore with my 212+


----------



## Phelmo

I made a setup video a few days ago and wanted to spread it around a bit, so here we go:





(The title is a bit of a joke between me and some friends







)

Of course if there are any questions regarding my opinions on the hardware etc, feel free to leave a comment.


----------



## Nebacanezer

You have a pretty sweet set up bro, but I have just been so curious as to why people mount the TV above the computer screens?

When I watch a movie or something requiring the television I really want to sit on my couch relax lol. My own personal opinion


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelmo*
> 
> I made a setup video a few days ago and wanted to spread it around a bit, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> (The title is a bit of a joke between me and some friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Of course if there are any questions regarding my opinions on the hardware etc, feel free to leave a comment.


Awesome, I keep wondering however the purpose of a full tower desktop, could you have fit everything you had in your pc into a HAF﻿ 922


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelmo*
> 
> I made a setup video a few days ago and wanted to spread it around a bit, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> (The title is a bit of a joke between me and some friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Of course if there are any questions regarding my opinions on the hardware etc, feel free to leave a comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, I keep wondering however the purpose of a full tower desktop, could you have fit everything you had in your pc into a HAF﻿ 922
Click to expand...

More space to work in, better cooling/airflow, and some people just prefer how they look.

That's a very nice setup anyway.


----------



## Phelmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> You have a pretty sweet set up bro, but I have just been so curious as to why people mount the TV above the computer screens?
> When I watch a movie or something requiring the television I really want to sit on my couch relax lol. My own personal opinion


If I want to watch a movie or something on the TV then I will generally lay down on the bed to the left so that it's at a better height; I tend to just watch movies and things on my PC anyway so the TV doesn't see too much use :/

And yeah, don't think that I chose the HAF X because it was required, you will be perfectly fine with the same specs in a smaller case (personally I wish I had gone with the Corsair 600T white).

The HAF X is a good case and will keep your temps low, but personally I'm not a huge fan of the aesthetic and would recommend a smaller case.


----------



## Badness

(!).png 302k .png file

Compaq keyboard, Razer Deathadder Black, two monitors, jar-o-water.


----------



## Lancerz

Razer ExactMat and Logitech G400


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> (!).png 302k .png file
> 
> Compaq keyboard, Razer Deathadder Black, two monitors, jar-o-water.


Did you overclock your jar of water?


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelmo*
> 
> I made a setup video a few days ago and wanted to spread it around a bit, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> (The title is a bit of a joke between me and some friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Of course if there are any questions regarding my opinions on the hardware etc, feel free to leave a comment.


What did you use to extend your audio inputs to the front of your desk? Does it decrease audio quality at all?


----------



## Phelmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> What did you use to extend your audio inputs to the front of your desk? Does it decrease audio quality at all?


I got an extension cable with my headset that I just taped to the underside of my desk (the stronger the tape the better), I'm sure you can get a similar cable on amazon or somewhere.

There is technically a drop in quality but you would have to be a well seasoned audiophile to even notice the tiniest difference.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire




----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Did you overclock your jar of water?


Nah, the jar is still at stock. I have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Nah, the jar is still at stock. I have not gotten around to it yet.


water cool the hell out of it.


----------



## Celcius

@Stewart At MSD: Always good to see someone still using a stacker 830


----------



## axipher

Updated setup with new speaker layout and desk-in-progress:











Spoiler: Closer View



Entire setup (New desk)













Spoiler: More Details



AMP (Still Yahama R-S300)









Front Speakers (JL-audio C2-690)









Rear Speakers (Pioneer TS-A6874S)









Sub (Klipsch 100)













Spoiler: Old setup


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ Quite a change from your old set up, love that desk bro


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ Quite a change from your old set up, love that desk bro


Haha, thanks, I can't believe how well the desk is turning out so far, just pieces of plywood and ABS for now, but it will come along as I get funds. I just secured all my WC parts for my rig, and I bought a little more ABs pipe, just need to find the connectors I need.


----------



## mistasumo

here are some more pictures of my rig...


----------



## frankth3frizz

hehe


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe










Do I spy a *2700k STOCK COOLED?!*


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spy a *2700k STOCK COOLED?!*


Waiting for my H100







I didn't realize newegg was not shipping it with my whole system and they shipped it ground which means i have to game on stock the whole weekend


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Waiting for my H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize newegg was not shipping it with my whole system and they shipped it ground which means i have to game on stock the whole weekend


It's okay, my heatsink I was going to use on this build (old one from last build) said that it supported 1155...it doesn't







I gotta buy a 212+ or something


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Waiting for my H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize newegg was not shipping it with my whole system and they shipped it ground which means i have to game on stock the whole weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, my heatsink I was going to use on this build (old one from last build) said that it supported 1155...it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta buy a 212+ or something
Click to expand...

Well, the 212+ is certainly a good heatsink, especially for the price. If you can get the EVO for the same price though, it's slightly improved, so you might as well go for it.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, the 212+ is certainly a good heatsink, especially for the price. If you can get the EVO for the same price though, it's slightly improved, so you might as well go for it.


I heard it was actually worse :O . Is it actually better?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, the 212+ is certainly a good heatsink, especially for the price. If you can get the EVO for the same price though, it's slightly improved, so you might as well go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was actually worse :O . Is it actually better?
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any comprehensive comparisons, but from what I've seen in the 212+ owners thread, it's basically the same but a little bit improved. If you're not sure though, you can't go wrong with the 212+. There's really no need to go with anything more expensive unless you're aiming for above 4.5GHz. Having said that, you could get higher speeds with safe temperatures on the 212+ depending on your chip, your ambient temperature, and how hot you're willing to run your 2500K.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I haven't seen any comprehensive comparisons, but from what I've seen in the 212+ owners thread, it's basically the same but a little bit improved. If you're not sure though, you can't go wrong with the 212+. There's really no need to go with anything more expensive unless you're aiming for above 4.5GHz. Having said that, you could get higher speeds with safe temperatures on the 212+ depending on your chip, your ambient temperature, and how hot you're willing to run your 2500K.


And case airflow


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I heard it was actually worse :O . Is it actually better?


I think what they did is take the copper pipes on the heat sink and push them closer together, and I think there is a different fan.


----------



## Garyx24

awesome


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> LoL this makes me want to cry.


what does this make you want to do?


----------



## Nebacanezer

It makes me want to say "Good job"


----------



## frankth3frizz

Can't find the tripod :/ lol.


----------



## nifatech2120

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I have those little microcenter flashlights all over the place, come in handy. Don't drop them though, they are no maglights haha.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> what does this make you want to do?


1.648 Vcore?!?.. jeze...









Makes me think of a shooting star to be honest...lol

What kind of temps are you seeing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I have those little microcenter flashlights all over the place, come in handy. Don't drop them though, they are no maglights haha.


Sorry to say, but we have no micro center down here (not within 300 miles anyways). We do however have the little flash lights.

$3.99 Via Harbor Freight...


----------



## nifatech2120

Sadly there is no microcenter near me. This light is from a auto part store. We have several of em. I just have 2.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


How do you like the Dragonlord? I'm gonna be getting a new case pretty soon and have been looking at that one.


----------



## raptorxrx

I thought I saw a heart on the Facebook window... So I zoomed in. Now I feel stupid.


----------



## Nemesis158

I know the balance is a little off but im not going to take the time to do an HDR shot until my third monitor matches the other 2 (1st and second are 23" P235H's and the other is a 21.5" P215H) :


----------



## Gunfire

No HDR please. Just a nice balance/well lite picture will do


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Sadly there is no microcenter near me. This light is from a auto part store. We have several of em. I just have 2.


Nice, these are more or less the same

Handy.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> *snip*


whats this thing?


----------



## MistaDowner

I love this setup more than my gf, don't tell her though.


----------



## nifatech2120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> whats this thing?


It's a dial for controlling my sound system. i can adjust the top dial to adjust volume. and a side dial for bass. and a on/off switch.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> It's a dial for controlling my sound system. i can adjust the top dial to adjust volume. and a side dial for bass. and a on/off switch.


I see. The knob came with your speakers. I was hoping it might be a seperate usb unit like the griffin powermate.

I have one of these, but It never worked quite right.


----------



## .theMetal

My logitecs have one of those, it has the power switch, the volume knob, and headphone and mic jacks. Its nice that I don't have to run my head set wires all the way behind my computer.


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I love this setup more than my gf, don't tell her though.


Really liking the green









here's mine:


----------



## OfficerMac




----------



## Adamrch44

I use this setup for everything, TV, PC, Xbox 360, and wii.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adamrch44*
> 
> I use this setup for everything, TV, PC, Xbox 360, and wii.


You're a man after my own heart, but doesn't the picture get a little grainy with a monitor that big? 40" right? Was thinking of upgrading my monitor to a 27", but was told it would be too grainy (at 1080) so planing on a 24".


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You're a man after my own heart, but doesn't the picture get a little grainy with a monitor that big? 40" right? Was thinking of upgrading my monitor to a 27", but was told it would be too grainy (at 1080) so planing on a 24".


My 28" has been fine. Not grainy at all. Cant say anything about a 40" though.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander*
> 
> My 28" has been fine. Not grainy at all. Cant say anything about a 40" though.


1920X1080?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> 1920X1080?


1920x1200


----------



## Adamrch44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You're a man after my own heart, but doesn't the picture get a little grainy with a monitor that big? 40" right? Was thinking of upgrading my monitor to a 27", but was told it would be too grainy (at 1080) so planing on a 24".


I haven't had a problem like that with games, videos, browsing, fonts, or anything in particular. I would imagine if there was a problem like that it would probably be more noticeable in fonts, which look smooth to me on my monitor. You can always hook up a computer to a larger lcd TV through HDMI if you want to try it out yourself.

My TV is 1920x1080 and I've had it since before I built my Desktop. Before that I used a laptop which I connected to my TV pretty often. I came upon the idea of using it as a monitor when I build a desktop since I watch most of my TV shows from my computer anyway, and It would save me quite a bit of money on monitors since I already had it.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adamrch44*
> 
> I haven't had a problem like that with games, videos, browsing, fonts, or anything in particular. I would imagine if there was a problem like that it would probably be more noticeable in fonts, which look smooth to me on my monitor. You can always hook up a computer to a larger lcd TV through HDMI if you want to try it out yourself.
> My TV is 1920x1080 and I've had it since before I built my Desktop. Before that I used a laptop which I connected to my TV pretty often. I came upon the idea of using it as a monitor when I build a desktop since I watch most of my TV shows from my computer anyway, and It would save me quite a bit of money on monitors since I already had it.


I have a HTPC hooked up to a 40" samsung (probably the same one you have there). Haven't tried any games on it though, or anything within a few feet of it. So you can read email and stuff fine while sitting at the keyboard that close?


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adamrch44*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this setup for everything, TV, PC, Xbox 360, and wii.


yOUR xBOX DOEN'T FEEL LIKE A MAN WHEN IT'S NEXT TO YOUR HAFX


----------



## jameschisholm

You would be better off with a smaller TV/Monitor being that close to your setup. Surely 1080p stretched across 40" will be alot less sharp compared to a 23"-30". Think of the PPI !

40" at that distance would kill my eyes.

Great rig though dude! Love the HAF's.


----------



## Adamrch44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> You would be better off with a smaller TV/Monitor being that close to your setup. Surely 1080p stretched across 40" will be alot less sharp compared to a 23"-30". Think of the PPI !
> 40" at that distance would kill my eyes.
> Great rig though dude! Love the HAF's.


If you mean the brightness, you can turn it down, its on a 1-10 scale and I have it 5 when using it as a computer monitor. I adjust it accordingly for whatever I'm using it for. It you mean the size of it well there isn't much I can do about that.

Also about the PPI point you mention, In a lot of games I believe size adds more than ppi as long as things don't looking grainy or pixelated, which I don't believe to be the case here. However I must agree with the fact that 40" is in fact overkill.


----------



## mnkeyprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeYo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> 
> _I've lived in some very bad areas and never felt like I needed to carry a weapon, that's the only reason I asked.
> 
> Sometimes people need to drop large sums of money, etc.
> 
> I'm just curious.
> 
> Edit - SRY double posting =/_
> 
> 
> Like anything else, it's a personal thing. Chances of needing it are on par with getting hit by a meteor, but I think it's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. I also hike a lot and I'm generally more worried about wild animals than criminals.
> 
> But I'm not some psycho ******* that's going to call you a liberal pansie or start preaching to you for not carrying. I hate those people and they make all gun owners look bad. Everything boils down to personal choice, I won't judge you for yours if you don't judge me for mine.


actually its smart to carry, in areas where guns are illegal or overly regulated, a black market forms. So criminals still carry guns, but now law abiding citizens dont. If everybody carried, out on the street, the 2-3 thugs always standing on the corner will only be 2-3 guys with a weapon versus an entire neighborhood of people who carry


----------



## suntori3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I love this setup more than my gf, don't tell her though.


Nice subwoofer but it's probably better suited on the floor!


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suntori3*
> 
> Nice subwoofer but it's probably better suited on the floor!


I would but my roommates bed is right next to my desk and space in this room is pretty limited. Had it under my desk for a while as well but after 2-3 accidental kicks decided that wasn't the best spot either. College living is rough sometimes...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I would but my roommates bed is right next to my desk and space in this room is pretty limited. Had it under my desk for a while as well but after 2-3 accidental kicks decided that wasn't the best spot either. College living is rough sometimes...


Why not just get a quality set of Monitors? They'd sound just as good if not better than those?

Hell, I replaced my Z-2300's with some M-Audio AV40's and I couldn't be happier


----------



## texas comfort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adamrch44*
> 
> 
> snip
> I use this setup for everything, TV, PC, Xbox 360, and wii.


Your setup looks a little familiar
















I understand where you're coming from completely. Brightness is adjustable, picture is still crystal from just a few feet away. Gaming is magical.


----------



## Adamrch44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I have a HTPC hooked up to a 40" samsung (probably the same one you have there). Haven't tried any games on it though, or anything within a few feet of it. So you can read email and stuff fine while sitting at the keyboard that close?


Yeah


----------



## aus_colin

Old Setup


Current Setup


Three Screen Preview, just waiting for a stand to replace the boxes










Audio side of things












The Other Desk






Setups still not finished yet, getting a replacement sub in a few months time as well as the stand for the newly placed monitor


----------



## Nebacanezer

Nice set up, what fan controller is that in the last 3 pics?


----------



## aus_colin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Nice set up, what fan controller is that in the last 3 pics?


http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=208


----------



## Nebacanezer

Sweet, thanks. I like the simplicity of it...now if I can only find a black one


----------



## cozmo5050




----------



## ranviper

mine for now!


----------



## staryoshi

Here's my temporary setup. My dual monitor stand comes Friday and I'll mount up these two new bad boys and get this office cleaned. This Galant makes things look small by comparison...


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> 1.648 Vcore?!?.. jeze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think of a shooting star to be honest...lol
> What kind of temps are you seeing?
> Sorry to say, but we have no micro center down here (not within 300 miles anyways). We do however have the little flash lights.
> $3.99 Via Harbor Freight...


eh..71 prime load..goes up to 78 with ibt


----------



## Aazelion




----------



## srsparky32

taking a break from math homework..

Cyborg R.A.T 7, Sennheiser HD595, frankenstein cloth mouse pad HELL YEAH, Das Keyboard ultimate with MX blues, my trusty TI-89.










And heres my machine while my H80 is in RMA.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's my temporary setup. My dual monitor stand comes Friday and I'll mount up these two new bad boys and get this office cleaned. This Galant makes things look small by comparison...


futurama = win.

Also I'm in Westminster


----------



## -SE7EN-




----------



## MistaDowner

Nvidia Surround


----------



## Pascal1973




----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> futurama = win.
> Also I'm in Westminster


Not too far from here







Colorado is the place to be! I have no plans to return to the Midwest


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Not too far from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado is the place to be! I have no plans to return to the Midwest


no doubt about it, I just moved up here from Gunnison (just graduated from Western) and lived even further south from that before in South Fork.


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Colorado all my life Colorado Springs to Gunnison, cross my fingers and pray maybe Fort Collins in may.


----------



## snipekill2445

Heres my setup. Still need to get a mouse pad though







But is a large desk with plenty of space. And my floor is so damn comfy


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*


why has no one acknowledged this set up???

Pascal you have a great set up here - ultimate gaming station!!


----------



## mathelm

I think mostly because it's the second time it's been posted....


----------



## staryoshi

Maybe I'll have to create some sort of Colorado Club, hmm... To stay on topic, nice setups, all


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Maybe I'll have to create some sort of Colorado Club, hmm... To stay on topic, nice setups, all


Agreed. It could be called "COO(Colorado Overclockers): I freeze my balls off to lower my computer temps" haha


----------



## Dr.TheRon

That would be sweet.


----------



## rubicsphere

Here are some pic of my latest setup. I finally went mITX after wanting to for years.


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, thats an awesome setup. Looks great, and very clean and sleek looking. Until you look under the desk! Awesome though, I'm jealous


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, thats an awesome setup. Looks great, and very clean and sleek looking. Until you look under the desk! Awesome though, I'm jealous


who cares about under the desk. on top of the desk is where all the action happens. lol.

sweet setup by the way man.


----------



## kevininsimi

Just found out earlier that my HTC Radar 4G can take panoramas. Yes, I realize I can't take pictures. Yes, I realize this picture sucks. Doesn't help with this room having terrible lighting either.











Well, I'm going to organize this desk a little bit lol. Too many papers lying around.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> who cares about under the desk. on top of the desk is where all the action happens


Wow, settle down their buddy, no need to go agro now.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, settle down their buddy, no need to go agro now.


----------



## wireeater




----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*


This is freaking awesome!


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think mostly because it's the second time it's been posted....


Something like that has the right to post twice


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Something like that has the right to post twice


True, but there's a video also....


----------



## snipekill2445

So whoever posted is really a show-off then aren't they.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So whoever posted is really a show-off then aren't they.


Plenty to show off there. But I think the question I was answering was "why has no one acknowledged this set up???". Plus I thought maybe he had added something new....


----------



## sli_shroom

corsair m60/k60 combo










desk/stuff


----------



## Rahul_Rulz

Why do people use Multiple Monitors ? Is 1 Monitor not enough for them ? I mean its just a waste.
I can do all my work with one monitor ?


----------



## mathelm

Sweet desk. Luv the monitor poles.....









I just picked up a asus 27" myself, and have 2 dell 20" on either side of it, kind of looks like your setup ( without the nifty poles of course). Plus I thought I was the only one still running vista around here..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahul_Rulz*
> 
> Why do people use Multiple Monitors ? Is 1 Monitor not enough for them ? I mean its just a waste.
> I can do all my work with one monitor ?


The simplest answer is "because we can"...lol But seriously, I've run dual monitors for years and have just went to 3 a couple months ago. The third was added in my case for gaming ( even though I don't have the time to). But like after I added the second monitor several years ago, I'm not sure I could live with out it now. I'm sure I could do everything I need to on one monitor, but it would take longer and I would mess stuff. It's like having a big enough desk so that you can lay everything out where it can be seen. As opposed to flipping through stacks of papers looking for something.


----------



## snipekill2445

People use multiple monitors because it makes the game like real life, filling your peripheral vision. And who doesn't want three screens?


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahul_Rulz*
> 
> Why do people use Multiple Monitors ? Is 1 Monitor not enough for them ? I mean its just a waste.
> I can do all my work with one monitor ?


I use 5 monitors at work and it's still not enough. When you have to monitor things and have tools open it all times it's not really beneficial having to click through all of them one one monitor.. I can get work done a heck of a lot more efficiently too and I can have a monitor with the forum opened... LOL

I have 3 24" at home. I hate clutter and having multiple screens helps manage windows a lot. Plus... 3 monitors is really fun with games. Replaying BF3, felt like a new game.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Sweet desk. Luv the monitor poles.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a asus 27" myself, and have 2 dell 20" on either side of it, kind of looks like your setup ( without the nifty poles of course). Plus I thought I was the only one still running vista around here..lol
> The simplest answer is "because we can"...lol But seriously, I've run dual monitors for years and have just went to 3 a couple months ago. The third was added in my case for gaming ( even though I don't have the time to). But like after I added the second monitor several years ago, I'm not sure I could live with out it now. I'm sure I could do everything I need to on one monitor, but it would take longer and I would mess stuff. It's like having a big enough desk so that you can lay everything out where it can be seen. As opposed to flipping through stacks of papers looking for something.


you have me beat (24 in the center and 19 on either side)









anyone who thinks 1 is enough hasnt spent quality time with 2 or 3. it is great being able to "spead out" on a huge desktop.

i went with the single arms because i couldnt find a decent multi monitor stand that could take all 3 of my monitors that wasnt major $$. and since they ones on the sides are smaller i needed a way to raise/lower each monitor independently so i could alight the bottoms (not commonly available on multi monitor stands)


----------



## .theMetal

I don't mind one really nice big monitor for gaming but at work I'm a cripple with only one. Its a pain in the ass to program on one monitor


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> you have me beat (24 in the center and 19 on either side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who thinks 1 is enough hasnt spent quality time with 2 or 3. it is great being able to "spead out" on a huge desktop.
> i went with the *single arms* because i couldnt find a decent multi monitor stand that could take all 3 of my monitors that wasnt major $$. and since they ones on the sides are smaller i needed a way to raise/lower each monitor independently so i could alight the bottoms (not commonly available on multi monitor stands)


What are they, the arms I mean? Where'd you find them? Have a link maybe?


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

My setup =D


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What are they, the arms I mean? Where'd you find them? Have a link maybe?


Sure thing. I got them from newegg. They have quite a few different choices, but i ended up getting ones from atdec because of the reviews and they were on sale at the time

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824998244


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> you have me beat (24 in the center and 19 on either side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who thinks 1 is enough hasnt spent quality time with 2 or 3. it is great being able to "spead out" on a huge desktop.
> i went with the single arms because i couldnt find a decent multi monitor stand that could take all 3 of my monitors that wasnt major $$. and since they ones on the sides are smaller i needed a way to raise/lower each monitor independently so i could alight the bottoms (not commonly available on multi monitor stands)


what stands arethose


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> what stands arethose


Here you go jake...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> Sure thing. I got them from newegg. They have quite a few different choices, but i ended up getting ones from atdec because of the reviews and they were on sale at the time
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824998244


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> Here you go jake...


I was just looking at it on newegg. Pretty sweet item. Has a great product tour video.



Just found the vid in the product tour on youtube:






And the install vid:


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> People use multiple monitors because it makes the game like real life, filling your peripheral vision. And who doesn't want three screens?


It also helps productivity a ton.
3D or Graphic Design over 2 monitors <3


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> It also helps productivity a ton.
> 3D or Graphic Design over 2 monitors <3


Web Designing or development too. I use two monitors and wish I had a third one.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*


Beautiful :O

which wallpaper is that ? link ?


----------



## gtsteviiee




----------



## whocarez

Here ya go m8! http://www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/asus-HD.jpg


----------



## kylebinder96

just bot my 300r From Corsair, It makes my HDD sound like a drum though


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> just bot my 300r From Corsair, It makes my HDD sound like a drum though


That thing on your left, is that a graphics/drawing tablet? Or just a tablet?


----------



## jaywar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
> 
> Pad: QcK+
> 
> Cans: ATH-AD700
> 
> KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see yours!


Nice cans mate. Same ones.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> That thing on your left, is that a graphics/drawing tablet? Or just a tablet?


Its an HP touchpad I got during the firesale


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## Nebacanezer

Love the set up, very nice and clean


----------



## tensionz

HDTV is also a 2nd monitor









Custom mouse bungee haha (paper clip + tac)


----------



## elzhi

since the last time i posted here i got a new case, new kb, and new gpu.



Topre 88UB (45G) stock keycaps

with yellow WSAD & ClickClack Tri-Color Skull keycap

Fractal Define R3 & 7970 (coming from CM ATCS 840 & 6970)


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> since the last time i posted here i got a new case, new kb, and new gpu.
> 
> ]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1710600/width/600/height/450[/IMG]
> Topre 88UB (45G) stock keycaps
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1710738/width/600/height/450[/IMG]
> with yellow WSAD & ClickClack Tri-Color Skull keycap
> ]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1710612/width/600/height/357[/IMG]
> Fractal Define R3 & 7970 (coming from CM ATCS 840 & 6970)
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1997462/width/600/height/525[/IMG]
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1997442/width/600/height/527[/IMG]


Hide the desk wires, (maybe tape them underneath the desk) and your setup will be clean as fawk.


----------



## bxrdj

Like this last one very much, minimal and sweet!


----------



## tK FuRY

Crappy cell phone pictures in the dark (no ambient lighting in this room at all)


















DAS Ultimate with MX Blues
Razer Deathadder
LEGO Ninja mouse bungee
Astro A40
Astro Mixamp
Audio Technica AD700 w/ custom mic
Mionix Propus 380 mouse pad


----------



## skullking17

My razer fanboy setup.


----------



## xJavontax

Does anyone know what kind of headphones these are?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of headphones these are?


Looks like AKG K702. http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K702-Headphones/dp/B001RCD2DW


----------



## Jester435

Here i my setup.. I am open to all tips and tricks for wire management. I need to figure something out to clean up everything by my feet. Wife hates it!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here i my setup.. I am open to all tips and tricks for wire management. I need to figure something out to clean up everything by my feet. Wife hates it!


Looks good, but as I'm sure most here would say, get your rig off of the floor, because it's a dust magnet. And if you attach your power strip to the under side of your desk, not only would it be out of the way, it would also hide a lot of your wires. You need to pickup a UPS instead of that strip though. Nice small one will mount nicely to one of the inside walls of your desk. Also using double sided velcro strips is a great way of tying up your wire bundles. Quick ties are a little too permanent and you risk damaging the wires, especially when you have to cut them off. I'm not a big fan of super anal wire management. It's fine for staging a picture and all, but gets in the way of upgrades or trying new things.

As far as the wife goes, my advice is to keep expectations low in all things, not just your PC. The only thing that picture will do is remind her of what it could look like, and that you are physically/mentally capable of cleaning/organizing things.....


----------



## Moovin

Kind of messy. I'm getting the logictech G510 in a few days. Ill reupload then


----------



## Jester435

I have heard both sides of PC being on floor and off the floor. I just dont see where I could put my PC to get it off the floor. I dont want to use up desk space and the Blue lights are pretty bright at night while I am gaming.

What is the advantage of a UPS? I currently have everything plugged into a Monster Surge protector. How bulky and heavy are UPS? If I were to buy one would it still be possible to mount it to the inside of my desk?

Thanks

I have some velcro zip ties that I have been using because they are easy to pull apart and move as needed. I just havent really gone to town on it because I have bought alot of items in the last few months.

Thanks for the tips tho!


----------



## raptorxrx

I use zipties personally, but I'm not great at it.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Not a great picture







MS Sidewinder x4 keyboard with Logitech MX518 mouse, Sceptre 21.5" monitor, Z-623 speakers.


----------



## Jester435

Before - never really thought about PC on the floor, but after reading numerous threads on OCN.. I made a change

After: Only took me an Hour, but got my cables under better control and moved my Rig off the floor. We will see how long it lasts up there!



Had to cool down after my hour of hard work! haha










Thanks mathelm for the tips and help.. I will work more on cable management in the future, but that is when I find a setup I really like!


----------



## Moovin

Lol nice looks good man!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have heard both sides of PC being on floor and off the floor. I just dont see where I could put my PC to get it off the floor. I dont want to use up desk space and the Blue lights are pretty bright at night while I am gaming.
> What is the advantage of a UPS? I currently have everything plugged into a Monster Surge protector. How bulky and heavy are UPS? If I were to buy one would it still be possible to mount it to the inside of my desk?
> Thanks
> I have some velcro zip ties that I have been using because they are easy to pull apart and move as needed. I just havent really gone to town on it because I have bought alot of items in the last few months.
> Thanks for the tips tho!


You could put something under it to bring it off the floor a few inch's...

I use a roll of velcro and cut it to length...



A UPS conditions the power, but mostly when the power blinks off, your PC doesn't. They are the best protection you can get, and thier cheap...

Newegg CyberPower 425 VA 255 Watts 8 Outlets UPS $46.99 & Free Shipping

Bestbuy CyberPower - 425VA SL-Series $45.99



Mines mounted to the inside wall of my desk....

EDIT:
Just saw your new post. Looks good. If you want to dim the LED's a little, you can wrap the LED's with window film or even black out one or two of em. Their on the circuit board of the fan motor....

Looks great.....


----------



## VoidByte

Logitech Deluxe Keyboard, The most comfortable keyboard I've laid my filthy paws on! (Considering getting the K60 soon)
CM Storm Sentinel Advance
Goliathus Alpha Large
Corsair HS1A, big enough for my wide ears!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Just saw your new post. Looks good. If you want to dim the LED's a little, you can wrap the LED's with window film or even black out one or two of em. Their on the circuit board of the fan motor....
> Looks great.....


I will look into the UPS.. I have been thinking of battery backup for awhile, but never really researched it or thought I needed it.

The window of my PC is facing the wall, so i will test it out tonight when I get a chance to get in some BF3, syndicate, and Darkness II gameplay in!

I need to figure a way of mounting the power bar eventually, but right now my feet dont even reach it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Heres mine


----------



## mathelm

I do like the white fans, nice touch.....


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.


Lol nice desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Reddog9287

Quote:


> **Image snipped it's post # 2057**
> mine for now!


Dude!!!! +1 for the Firefly sticker! Awesome!


----------



## mathelm

Playing with rainmeter on my toughbook......


----------



## Reddog9287

Here's mine updated. **Crappy shots

Left Desk: iMac 27", MacBook 13", Gameboy Advance SP

Right Desk: PC w/ BenQ 21" monitor, Panasonic Toughbook CF-27


Server Compy & WRT54G Combo

Sound System, Sony 5.1 Surround here's the subwoofer

Hallway Desk iMac 2007 21"


Here's some more Toughbook shots for Mathelm, I envy your CF18 the rigs at my local ambulance corps uses those.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reddog9287*
> 
> Here's mine updated. **Crappy shots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Desk: iMac 27", MacBook 13", Gameboy Advance SP
> 
> Right Desk: PC w/ BenQ 21" monitor, Panasonic Toughbook CF-27
> 
> 
> Server Compy & WRT54G Combo
> 
> Sound System, Sony 5.1 Surround here's the subwoofer
> 
> Hallway Desk iMac 2007 21"
> 
> 
> Here's some more Toughbook shots for Mathelm, I envy your CF18 the rigs at my local ambulance corps uses those.
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]


Dude nice setup! I used to have my Macbook to the left of me, set aside only for music production/listening to music but then my brother needed a new laptop for college and I gave it to him. But regardless nice setup!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reddog9287*
> 
> Here's mine updated. **Crappy shots
> Here's some more Toughbook shots for Mathelm, I envy your CF18 the rigs at my local ambulance corps uses those.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They are tough aren't they...









I picked up 2 of them off ebay hopping to have enough parts to make 1. Ended up fixing both. Just need a HD and caddy for the second one, but everythings way over priced for them, and by the time HD's come back down they may have quit making IDE drives. The only thing I use it for now is tuning on the vette, hence the vette rainmeter theme. Plus I'm trying to learn rainmeter.....

You can do a lot with them. Here's a before the toughbook shot:



And here's the after...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





LOL....

THought I'd throw in a nice vid of after working on the exhaust....


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> They are tough aren't they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up 2 of them off ebay hopping to have enough parts to make 1. Ended up fixing both. Just need a HD and caddy for the second one, but everythings way over priced for them, and by the time HD's come back down they may have quit making IDE drives. The only thing I use it for now is tuning on the vette, hence the vette rainmeter theme. Plus I'm trying to learn rainmeter.....
> You can do a lot with them. Here's a before the toughbook shot:
> 
> And here's the after...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> THought I'd throw in a nice vid of after working on the exhaust....


Dude that sounds amazing! I'll still take my dad's Tacoma though any day. Thing has a 1inch think steel bumper. Like this:

Except with a nice silver 8000 lb winch on the front.


----------



## xDriftyy

HP 2511X, Klipsch Promedia 2.1, Hauppauge WinTV-DCR-2650, Razer Blackwidow, Razer Deathadder Black Edition, Samsung Galaxy S2, 30 year old beatup desk


----------



## mathelm

I've got a truck like that, kind of reminds me of the toughbook too. Plus I bought it in Pennsylvania even....

Best pic I have of it, not very photogenic you know...










For $600 bucks.... Had it for three weeks when a woman rear ended it, just bent the bumper a little, but they totaled it and wrote me a check for $2800 bucks. That was 8 or 9 years ago, but I still have the truck...


----------



## Moovin

I love the tacoma beautiful truck. Thats funny, what part of PA? I live in Dingmans Ferry. On the east side and dude nice settlement!


----------



## Specter_Phi

Here' mine. Sorry for the crappy picture quality


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Here' mine. Sorry for the crappy picture quality


Beautiful...


----------



## mathelm

It was close to Harrisburg I think. Long drive though. Pulled it back on a dolly....

The word "settlement" makes me think lawyers, and me no likey lawyers. A lot of people gave me a hard time because I didn't call one. There were 13 letters in my mailbox 2 days after the accident. But when I was in my teens or so, I was a member of the rescue squad here. Saw a lot of people die, and most of them kept saying "I'm sorry" over and over. I didn't know at the time what they meant. I finally realize later that they were sorry for the times they cheated or wronged people and the like. So basically, I wouldn't sue anyone unless I had to, and have never had to. They paid me the book value of the truck minus a couple hundred for me keeping it...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Here' mine. Sorry for the crappy picture quality


Looks good. Is that one of those kill a watt meters? Whats it read when your PC is at full blast?


----------



## Moovin

Wow dude. That's a really amazing perspective. I mean I completely agree, no need to get someone involved in something you don't need to.


----------



## Specter_Phi

@Moovin

Thanks!

@Mathelm

At full blast, it reads 260w to 300w reading both cpu and led tv.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Dude that sounds amazing! I'll still take my dad's Tacoma though any day. Thing has a 1inch think steel bumper. Like this:


I'll stick to my Dad's Range rover. it's got a 600+BHP Corvette big block engine. a 4" lift kit, a one and a half inch thick bull bar, and an exterior AND Interior roll cage. Cost us about $30.000 so far, it's our proper 4x4 truck BTW. For cruising we use my Nissan Terrano or the Suzuki jeep.


----------



## Reddog9287

Yeaaah I don't like to brag but here's a pic of my car:



I only drive the one on the right on Sundays.

Haha In reality your 'vette sounds awesome and I have no car.


----------



## Ellis

Here's mine. Only thing that's changed recently is the keyboard.


----------



## .theMetal

this is my other "setup" and hobby













also what I primarily did before I found computer building/overclocking


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Here's mine. Only thing that's changed recently is the keyboard.


Deskception?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this is my other "setup" and hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what I primarily did before I found computer building/overclocking


What kind of lift you got on that?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Deskception?
> What kind of lift you got on that?


It is a rough country 4 inch, with a 1 inch body lift. plus slightly taller shackles on the rear spring to level it out (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> It is a rough country 4 inch, with a 1 inch body lift. plus slightly taller shackles on the rear spring to level it out (if that makes any sense)


Yes it does xD. Nice, where were those pictures taken?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Yes it does xD. Nice, where were those pictures taken?


The top was taken in my home town, South Fork, CO. then the bottom was taken in Gunnison, CO.

Yea the amount of work I have into that Jeep makes the amount work into my computer look pretty pathetic, lol


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> The top was taken in my home town, South Fork, CO. then the bottom was taken in Gunnison, CO.
> Yea the amount of work I have into that Jeep makes the amount work into my computer look pretty pathetic, lol


Looks like some funn terrian! And I can imagine!


----------



## .theMetal

Its pretty fun terrain, usually if you want something specific, you can find it. little bit of everything







I don't know much about the north east side of the country but I would imagine there is some desirable terrain there?


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its pretty fun terrain, usually if you want something specific, you can find it. little bit of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the north east side of the country but I would imagine there is some desirable terrain there?


In our area (middle of no where) the terrian is pretty rocky and muddy in some places. You really need a winch out here if you get stuck because there is no way your going to get out otherwise. Ill have to take some pics of our Tacoma next time we go.


----------



## .theMetal

thats one of the things on my list to get, but I have the hi-lift jack and a few tow cables to get me out of a situation if needed. but yea pictures would be awesome maybe we can get some kind of off road thread going in the misc section. there has to be more than two of us that enjoy it








I'll work on that.

I know your watching this Dr. lol


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thats one of the things on my list to get, but I have the hi-lift jack and a few tow cables to get me out of a situation if needed. but yea pictures would be awesome maybe we can get some kind of off road thread going in the misc section. there has to be more than two of us that enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on that.
> I know your watching this Dr. lol


Yeah def a great idea! And we have a couple shackles and what not with a snatch block. 8,000 Lbs winch doubles it to 16,000. My dad has a friend who rights full sized cranes with only 10,000 Lbs winchso I think were good xD


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Here's mine. Only thing that's changed recently is the keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deskception?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this is my other "setup" and hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what I primarily did before I found computer building/overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of lift you got on that?
Click to expand...

That's not my desk on the screen though.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's not my desk on the screen though.


Darn. I looked quick and it looked very similar.


----------



## axipher

Thread needs more updates, I'm sure people have been modifying their setups and I demand pictures


----------



## mathelm

Yes, but their posting them in the official computer room pics thread....


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thread needs more updates, I'm sure people have been modifying their setups and I demand pictures


awesome, but I'm more impressed with the new logo









that will look bueno on the web site.

also I'll be moving into a new appartment in the next couple of weeks so I will have a new place to put everything. I'll get it posted up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Yes, but their posting them in the official computer room pics thread....


aren't they different? I mean this is more about your keyboard, mouse, speakers, screens, ext. when the computer room thread focuses more around the room, desk chair and surroundings.

also, on that note, disregard my off topic jeep post.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> awesome, but I'm more impressed with the new logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that will look bueno on the web site.
> 
> also I'll be moving into a new appartment in the next couple of weeks so I will have a new place to put everything. I'll get it posted up


Here's what it looks like on my site, it's a little taller than the last one so now it looks like there's a little too much blank space in the top NAV area



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thread needs more updates, I'm sure people have been modifying their setups and I demand pictures


How well is that shelf holding up your rig? I would love to do something like that and free up some desk space.

Thanks


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thread needs more updates, I'm sure people have been modifying their setups and I demand pictures


Are those Blaupunkt speakers there?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thread needs more updates, I'm sure people have been modifying their setups and I demand pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well is that shelf holding up your rig? I would love to do something like that and free up some desk space.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Shelf brackets like the following. I wouldn't trust my main rig on there, but mi little mATX build is light enough. I had my 35 lbs AV receiver up there for almost a year and the shelf never gave out so I'd say they are good for at least 40 lbs.

The shelf itself is just a piece of MDF.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thread needs more updates, I'm sure people have been modifying their setups and I demand pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Blaupunkt speakers there?
Click to expand...

Nope, the larger ones are JL-Audio 6"x9" and the smaller ones are Pioneer 4"x8", all off a Yamaha R-S300.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's what it looks like on my site, it's a little taller than the last one so now it looks like there's a little too much blank space in the top NAV area
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yea has a bit too much space there now, but the logo really added a lot to the page, I think it spiced it up quite a bit.

one thing that comes to my mind, is to take that galaxy sort of theme on the logo background and continue it across the added extra height, the page links will continue to sit in yellow right below the galaxy

just a thought


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's what it looks like on my site, it's a little taller than the last one so now it looks like there's a little too much blank space in the top NAV area
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea has a bit too much space there now, but the logo really added a lot to the page, I think it spiced it up quite a bit.
> 
> one thing that comes to my mind, is to take that galaxy sort of theme on the logo background and continue it across the added extra height, the page links will continue to sit in yellow right below the galaxy
> 
> just a thought
Click to expand...

Great idea, now to track down Alex and get to work on re-designing my top nav bar.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great idea, now to track down Alex and get to work on re-designing my top nav bar.


brilliant


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## mathelm

About to run outta room there aren't ya..... I know the feeling all too well......


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

This just reminds me I need to clean up the room and my desk.


----------



## Oberon

Heres mine!

Check out my buildlog while your at it, it's undergoing a air-watercooling upgrade


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ Always did love the 800D...very nice case.


----------



## pnoozi

Replacing the keyboard & mouse with CM QuickFire Rapid (Red) and Kinzu v2 Pro. Probably will order a Filco leather wrist rest. Monitor is mounted to an Ergotron stand. I think I want a 24" LCD (if anyone's interested, HP 2210m seen in picture is for sale, pickup in Queens/Long Island only). Also looking to replace the chair with something more comfortable for my back (thinking mesh back).

Desk is a top/trestle combo from Ikea, totaled like 150 bucks. Got a Brookstone stereo speaker box under the desk. Headset is Sennheiser PC 350, resting on Sennheiser HH10 holder.

Laptop is a new HP 4430s with Sandy Bridge Core i3. I use it mainly for programming and other school work. The desktop is my gaming rig.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> 
> Heres mine!
> Check out my buildlog while your at it, it's undergoing a air-watercooling upgrade


Nice job! I dig it!


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/812641/width/600/height/359/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacing the keyboard & mouse with CM QuickFire Rapid (Red) and Kinzu v2 Pro. Probably will order a Filco leather wrist rest. Monitor is mounted to an Ergotron stand. I think I want a 24" LCD (if anyone's interested, HP 2210m seen in picture is for sale, pickup in Queens/Long Island only). Also looking to replace the chair with something more comfortable for my back (thinking mesh back).
> Desk is a top/trestle combo from Ikea, totaled like 150 bucks. Got a Brookstone stereo speaker box under the desk. Headset is Sennheiser PC 350, resting on Sennheiser HH10 holder.
> Laptop is a new HP 4430s with Sandy Bridge Core i3. I use it mainly for programming and other school work. The desktop is my gaming rig.


Not sure if I like the headphone thing but it is definitely interesting.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Not sure if I like the headphone thing but it is definitely interesting.


Best ~15 dollars I've ever spent! Keeps my cans off my desk and out of the way when I'm not wearing them.


----------



## doco

edit: posted in wrong thread


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Best ~15 dollars I've ever spent! Keeps my cans off my desk and out of the way when I'm not wearing them.


Now you got me thinking of getting one of those to put on my shelf one the wall


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Best ~15 dollars I've ever spent! Keeps my cans off my desk and out of the way when I'm not wearing them.


great idea, but if I had mine hanging off the front of the desk, they would be destroyed lol, maybe off the side where I can't walk


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Best ~15 dollars I've ever spent! Keeps my cans off my desk and out of the way when I'm not wearing them.


Or you could do this...


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> great idea, but if I had mine hanging off the front of the desk, they would be destroyed lol, maybe off the side where I can't walk


Same.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Or you could do this...


That always did look cool to me.


----------



## .theMetal

Also I would probably take the crafty route and just hammer a nail into the desk lol. wouldn't looks as clean though.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Also I would probably take the crafty route and just hammer a nail into the desk lol. wouldn't looks as clean though.


Hahahahaha made me laugh, but none the less would save some money lol.


----------



## Ghooble

Or you can do this (cellphone pic)
Tac ftw


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this is my other "setup" and hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what I primarily did before I found computer building/overclocking


Nice looking YJ you got there. What year is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> maybe we can get some kind of off road thread going in the misc section. there has to be more than two of us that enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on that.


Well OCN does have a Jeep Club, not sure how dead the thread is though. I spend most of my Jeep stuff to JeepForum

I know I'm a few days late.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Hahahahaha made me laugh, but none the less would save some money lol.


lol glad you got a kick out of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Nice looking YJ you got there. What year is it?
> 
> Well OCN does have a Jeep Club, not sure how dead the thread is though. I spend most of my Jeep stuff to JeepForum
> 
> I know I'm a few days late.


thank you good sir! its a '93, with ridiculous amounts of mods(I'm talking like ford 8.8 and the whole 9 yards) yea JeepForum was my original hang out on the internet, but then I found this glorious place. and if there was a jeep thread, I vow to resurrect it








also I'm assuming you have one of your own? I would dig a pic if so


----------



## Ghooble

C'mon guys. Where's the love for MX5's?


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> lol glad you got a kick out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you good sir! its a '93, with ridiculous amounts of mods(I'm talking like ford 8.8 and the whole 9 yards) yea JeepForum was my original hang out on the internet, but then I found this glorious place. and if there was a jeep thread, I vow to resurrect it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm assuming you have one of your own? I would dig a pic if so


Speaking of pictures, dad got the new tires (Good 'ol BFG's)




The tires look used because the whitewall is on the inside. Plus he took it on the backroads with out me.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thank you good sir! its a '93, with ridiculous amounts of mods(I'm talking like ford 8.8 and the whole 9 yards) yea JeepForum was my original hang out on the internet, but then I found this glorious place. and if there was a jeep thread, I vow to resurrect it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm assuming you have one of your own? I would dig a pic if so


Yupp. Got myself a stock white '91 on 31's. If I had any good pictures I'd post em. I've caught the jeep bug now. I need to get in gear and start making stuff at work.


----------



## mathelm

Still have my 92, but haven't drove it in a couple years now. About 69k original miles on it....



Too many projects....


----------



## raptorxrx

Nice lawn mower parking! Speaking of, bought a new commercial zero turn the other day!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Yupp. Got myself a stock white '91 on 31's. If I had any good pictures I'd post em. I've caught the jeep bug now. I need to get in gear and start making stuff at work.


yup i cought that one pretty bad I bought mine in like '06

you will have a blast with it, YJ's are so much fun to fix up.

unfortunately now with mine the next things I want to do are really dam expensive (Superior axles, OX lockers, and 4.56 gears ) totals out to something around 5 grand lol you know how bad ass of a computer I could build for that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Still have my 92, but haven't drove it in a couple years now. About 69k original miles on it....
> 
> Too many projects....


yes too many projects lol no doubt. thats pretty rare a 20 year old jeep with that little mileage







I can see though its begging to be lifted


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Nice lawn mower parking! Speaking of, bought a new commercial zero turn the other day!


Those are nice, have a riding mower, but still need a $50 one to get the tight spots. But if the jeep was lifted, I guess I could park it there too.....
Besides, how do you know I didn't just run over some dude mowing his lawn?.......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yes too many projects lol no doubt. thats pretty rare a 20 year old jeep with that little mileage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see though its begging to be lifted


Slap a fresh battery in it and it's ready to go. It got put out side because I needed a place to park the vette ( it being a convertible too). But never had the urge to lift it, but did put in a pretty decent sound system a few years back. I think it's perfect the way it is though. Have even pulled stumps with it, I use to call it my tractor that'll do 80 on the freeway...


----------



## Timlander

Got some updated pics here:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Slap a fresh battery in it and it's ready to go. It got put out side because I needed a place to park the vette ( it being a convertible too). But never had the urge to lift it, but did put in a pretty decent sound system a few years back. I think it's perfect the way it is though. Have even pulled stumps with it, I use to call it my tractor that'll do 80 on the freeway...


yea I would put the vette in the garage too lol









sounds good, I rock crawl/trail run here in colorado so the tires help a lot, and of course the lift to clear the tires


----------



## Robilar

I have the smaller monitor on the far right connected to my media PC which also has the 32" LG 1080P. I use the big screen for video (it's also connected to a HD cable box) and the smaller one via extended desktop, I use for whatever else I need. The system on the left is purely for gaming.


----------



## agentsmith5150

man i see very few people with the Merc Stealth, its a pretty sweet rubber dome board huh.

SS Merc Stealth here w/ Deathaddler + Razer Goliathus pad


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have the smaller monitor on the far right connected to my media PC which also has the 32" LG 1080P. I use the big screen for video (it's also connected to a HD cable box) and the smaller one via extended desktop, I use for whatever else I need. The system on the left is purely for gaming.


Hey Robilar did you decide if you were going to grab up a console yet?


----------



## Robilar

I decided to grab one. I'm leaning towards the xbox 360. It's my understanding that I can take the xbox 360 controller and use it for the PC version of BF3 to fly the choppers and jets (correct me if i am wrong).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I decided to grab one. I'm leaning towards the xbox 360. It's my understanding that I can take the xbox 360 controller and use it for the PC version of BF3 to fly the choppers and jets (correct me if i am wrong).


no I'm pretty sure your right about the jets, in fact i should really try it.

but the pc likes the xbox controller much better than the ps3, I wont go down that road again....


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea I would put the vette in the garage too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good, I rock crawl/trail run here in colorado so the tires help a lot, and of course the lift to clear the tires


Not as cut n dried as you might think. When I got the vette, I hadn't drove the jeep in a year or so. And before that I only took the top down and/or put it up once a year (unless it I got caught out in some huge down pore). Had spent a lot of time making everything rain proof. The jeep not being driven means it needs to be inside. If the vette hadn't been a convertable, it'd be living outside ( course if it hadn't been a convertible, I wouldn't have bought it). I need to either build a place for it, or sale it.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I decided to grab one. I'm leaning towards the xbox 360. It's my understanding that I can take the xbox 360 controller and use it for the PC version of BF3 to fly the choppers and jets (correct me if i am wrong).


Only a wired 360 controller will work with windows, not a wireless connected via the usb charger cable. I read that they make wireless usb dongle, but have no idea if that works or not.

Another benefit of the 360 is that you can use it as a media extender via your network. Stream most everything (except ripped dvd's) from your pc to a TV.

Though PS3 offers free online play......


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Not as cut n dried as you might think. When I got the vette, I hadn't drove the jeep in a year or so. And before that I only took the top down and/or put it up once a year (unless it I got caught out in some huge down pore). Had spent a lot of time making everything rain proof. The jeep not being driven means it needs to be inside. If the vette hadn't been a convertable, it'd be living outside ( course if it hadn't been a convertible, I wouldn't have bought it). I need to either build a place for it, or sale it.....
> Only a wired 360 controller will work with windows, not a wireless connected via the usb charger cable. I read that they make wireless usb dongle, but have no idea if that works or not.
> Another benefit of the 360 is that you can use it as a media extender via your network. Stream most everything (except ripped dvd's) from your pc to a TV.
> Though PS3 offers free online play......


And can play ripped DVD's since it has DLNA and can access media servers. Makes for a great home theater hub.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Not as cut n dried as you might think. When I got the vette, I hadn't drove the jeep in a year or so. And before that I only took the top down and/or put it up once a year (unless it I got caught out in some huge down pore). Had spent a lot of time making everything rain proof. The jeep not being driven means it needs to be inside. If the vette hadn't been a convertable, it'd be living outside ( course if it hadn't been a convertible, I wouldn't have bought it). I need to either build a place for it, or sale it.....


I see, maybe a car port? although they don't get a long with the wind unless you get a really nice one.

I had the top you had before, loved it in the summer, but hated it in the winter mostly because the heater simply could not keep up when the weather was below 0. then I found the top and bought it for a couple hundred bucks, but it didn't have a rear window so I spend near a grand to get all the pieces and parts for the window then another grand for the hard upper door half,







but its definitely worth it. now I have a pair of actual door being worked on right now which I'm super excited about and a best top supertop to go with the doors.

who knew having windows that roll down would be such a convince


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yup i cought that one pretty bad I bought mine in like '06
> you will have a blast with it, YJ's are so much fun to fix up.
> unfortunately now with mine the next things I want to do are really dam expensive (Superior axles, OX lockers, and 4.56 gears ) totals out to something around 5 grand lol you know how bad ass of a computer I could build for that?


I plan to tear into her and build from the ground up when I have the money and when it's paid off. I could make tons of stuff at work, (fully loaded machine/fab shop







) but I also have too many projects and not enough time/money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Slap a fresh battery in it and it's ready to go. It got put out side because I needed a place to park the vette ( it being a convertible too). But never had the urge to lift it, but did put in a pretty decent sound system a few years back. I think it's perfect the way it is though. Have even pulled stumps with it, I use to call it my tractor that'll do 80 on the freeway...


80 in a Jeep!!!







You got balls that clank. Mine will do it but it scares the heck of me, and my gas mileage tanks, so I keep it at 50-60.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I see, maybe a car port? although they don't get a long with the wind unless you get a really nice one.
> I had the top you had before, loved it in the summer, but hated it in the winter mostly because the heater simply could not keep up when the weather was below 0. then I found the top and bought it for a couple hundred bucks, but it didn't have a rear window so I spend near a grand to get all the pieces and parts for the window then another grand for the hard upper door half,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its definitely worth it. now I have a pair of actual door being worked on right now which I'm super excited about and a best top supertop to go with the doors.
> who knew having windows that roll down would be such a convince


*J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket. I got a soft top and only made it through one winter, wanted a hardtop so I picked a hardtop and full doors for $550 this past weekend, CL FTW! I knew someone wouldn't have room for then in the spring when they did the swap.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I decided to grab one. I'm leaning towards the xbox 360. It's my understanding that I can take the xbox 360 controller and use it for the PC version of BF3 to fly the choppers and jets (correct me if i am wrong).


If you buy a wired Xbox 360 controller, it will work in both the 360 and a PC, no matter what it's marketed as. You can use a wireless controller on the PC as long as you have the wireless dongle for it, but I believe they don't sell them separately and only bundle them with the controllers themselves. You can't use the USB charging cable through the PC to play with a wireless controller, as somebody else has already said.

I'd offer to send you my USB dongle thing and/or controller but shipping to Canada would kill it for sure


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> And can play ripped DVD's since it has DLNA and can access media servers. Makes for a great home theater hub.


Is there some sort of reg fix that will let me see dvd's on the xbox with win7? Because it doesn't see them now. Thanks ahead of time if you know the fix.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I see, maybe a car port? although they don't get a long with the wind unless you get a really nice one.
> I had the top you had before, loved it in the summer, but hated it in the winter mostly because the heater simply could not keep up when the weather was below 0. then I found the top and bought it for a couple hundred bucks, but it didn't have a rear window so I spend near a grand to get all the pieces and parts for the window then another grand for the hard upper door half,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its definitely worth it. now I have a pair of actual door being worked on right now which I'm super excited about and a best top supertop to go with the doors.
> who knew having windows that roll down would be such a convince


I was in CO when I was 12. It was June and it was colder than a witch's ..... well it was just cold...lol Thankfully the soft top and the heater do just fine here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I plan to tear into her and build from the ground up when I have the money and when it's paid off. I could make tons of stuff at work, (fully loaded machine/fab shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I also have too many projects and not enough time/money.
> 
> 80 in a Jeep!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got balls that clank. Mine will do it but it scares the heck of me, and my gas mileage tanks, so I keep it at 50-60.


With their tight suspension, they handle great. I use to take it through the gorge at 80+ ( that's a stretch of I-40 between the NC TN border that runs up and down high mountains with long sweeping turns and a couple thousand feet drop offs). In the trans am, I would get a little deep into a turn and my butt cheeks would tighten up ( as in OH Sh...oot), but that never happened in the jeep. I realize that it's a false since of security, but it always felt very stable.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> If you buy a wired Xbox 360 controller, it will work in both the 360 and a PC, no matter what it's marketed as. You can use a wireless controller on the PC as long as you have the wireless dongle for it, but I believe they don't sell them separately and only bundle them with the controllers themselves. You can't use the USB charging cable through the PC to play with a wireless controller, as *somebody* else has already said.
> I'd offer to send you my USB dongle thing and/or controller but shipping to Canada would kill it for sure


Hey look,.... I'm somebody........


----------



## .theMetal

very early on, I ditched the front sway bar on the jeep, now anything above 65 mph is a bit hairy lol


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just in


----------



## MrWilson

Here Is My Setup

Case=Cooler Master HAF922
GPU= MSI Nvidia GTX580 Twin Frozr 2 overclocked to 951Mhz Core
CPU=Intel Quad Core Q9600 (waiting on ivybridge)
PSU= 700 watt Modular OCZ
Ram=4gb
CPU Cooler= Cooler Master V6 GT
Monitor= Acer 120hz GN245HQ with 3D vision glasses
Keyboard=SteelSeries Merc Stealth


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> And can play ripped DVD's since it has DLNA and can access media servers. Makes for a great home theater hub.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of reg fix that will let me see dvd's on the xbox with win7? Because it doesn't see them now. Thanks ahead of time if you know the fix.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I see, maybe a car port? although they don't get a long with the wind unless you get a really nice one.
> I had the top you had before, loved it in the summer, but hated it in the winter mostly because the heater simply could not keep up when the weather was below 0. then I found the top and bought it for a couple hundred bucks, but it didn't have a rear window so I spend near a grand to get all the pieces and parts for the window then another grand for the hard upper door half,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its definitely worth it. now I have a pair of actual door being worked on right now which I'm super excited about and a best top supertop to go with the doors.
> who knew having windows that roll down would be such a convince
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in CO when I was 12. It was June and it was colder than a witch's ..... well it was just cold...lol Thankfully the soft top and the heater do just fine here...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I plan to tear into her and build from the ground up when I have the money and when it's paid off. I could make tons of stuff at work, (fully loaded machine/fab shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I also have too many projects and not enough time/money.
> 
> 80 in a Jeep!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got balls that clank. Mine will do it but it scares the heck of me, and my gas mileage tanks, so I keep it at 50-60.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With their tight suspension, they handle great. I use to take it through the gorge at 80+ ( that's a stretch of I-40 between the NC TN border that runs up and down high mountains with long sweeping turns and a couple thousand feet drop offs). In the trans am, I would get a little deep into a turn and my butt cheeks would tighten up ( as in OH Sh...oot), but that never happened in the jeep. I realize that it's a false since of security, but it always felt very stable.....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> If you buy a wired Xbox 360 controller, it will work in both the 360 and a PC, no matter what it's marketed as. You can use a wireless controller on the PC as long as you have the wireless dongle for it, but I believe they don't sell them separately and only bundle them with the controllers themselves. You can't use the USB charging cable through the PC to play with a wireless controller, as *somebody* else has already said.
> I'd offer to send you my USB dongle thing and/or controller but shipping to Canada would kill it for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look,.... I'm somebody........
Click to expand...

Sorry, I couldn't be bothered to go and look who it was


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


Omg... A R.A.T. !


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Just in


Lucky, I want one of those. How is it? I've heard some bad things about it where the space bar slightly touches the left Alt key and you inadvertently hit Alt frequently, is that happening to you?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Lucky, I want one of those. How is it? I've heard some bad things about it where the space bar slightly touches the left Alt key and you inadvertently hit Alt frequently, is that happening to you?


What keyboard is that? Razer??


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Lucky, I want one of those. How is it? I've heard some bad things about it where the space bar slightly touches the left Alt key and you inadvertently hit Alt frequently, is that happening to you?


I just got it yesterday, i can't comment on that just yet. But, i don't think the alt key is too close to the space bar at all.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What keyboard is that? Razer??


No, not a Razer. Me thinks it is a CM Storm product.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Lucky, I want one of those. How is it? I've heard some bad things about it where the space bar slightly touches the left Alt key and you inadvertently hit Alt frequently, is that happening to you?
> 
> 
> 
> What keyboard is that? Razer??
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What keyboard is that? Razer??
> 
> 
> 
> No, not a Razer. Me thinks it is a CM Storm product.
Click to expand...

Razer Black Widow Ultimate, Battlefield 3 edition. It's mechanical and goes for ~$120.

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-BlackWidow-Ultimate-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B003ZJ5B4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333647884&sr=8-1


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Razer Black Widow Ultimate, Battlefield 3 edition. It's mechanical and goes for ~$120.
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-BlackWidow-Ultimate-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B003ZJ5B4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333647884&sr=8-1


Not a big fan of Razer keyboards. I tried the Blackwidow Ultimate and Anansai both got returned to Bestbuy..

Microsoft X4 & X6 were much cheaper and IMHO worked alot better.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Not a big fan of Razer keyboards. I tried the Blackwidow Ultimate and Anansai both got returned to Bestbuy..
> Microsoft X4 & X6 were much cheaper and IMHO worked alot better.


I have the Razer Arctosa, and I am not nearly as impressed with it as I thought I would be. The design is okay, nice and thin. However, the mirror finish gets dirty quickly, and the lights on the caps lock, scroll lock, and num lock notification are so bright it blinds me. It isn't bad for $40, but it sure doesn't blow me away.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Here are a few (crappy) pics of my set up so far

I love that sticker lol


Put that monster on wheels and it gave me about another inch of clearance for my bottom intake fan


Non-modular PSU makes me







but it was free I can't complain. Also got a new OCZ 600W I'm gonna be putting in when my sleeved extensions get here. Also, this pic makes the insides look dusty as crap but they are not like that at all lol


New Gelid Wing 14, 140MM <3


No flash


----------



## Moovin

My set up for the day. Played some Microsoft Flight with a friend from Europe, was pretty epic combined with some nice bass heavy music.


----------



## staryoshi

Installed my Dioders the other day







I control the rainbow!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*


ikea ftw







post mine in a sec


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Installed my Dioders the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I control the rainbow!


I love this! this is one of the next things I want to add to my set up. I like the ones that change color with what ever is on the monitor, but they are a bit pricey.


----------



## protzman

my sweet man cave











and my future baby waiting in the corner : )


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> my sweet man cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lots of snips*


I admire the epic simplicity of the setup. very nice.


----------



## protzman

thanks!


----------



## Jester435

@protzman

What is going in your future baby???


----------



## protzman

nothing yet haha, gonna be my new rig im building. get a few parts for it, only started getting parts maybe a month ago!
but nothing atm! just gotta trash bag over it to protect it for now!


----------



## age_ruler1

Loved the TI








Nice setup as well


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1*
> 
> Loved the TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup as well


heyy







was wondering if anyone would notice!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> The new addition is the TV.


wow, this is so epic...


----------



## h6pham8

jw, but do u guys usually put ur keyboard stand up or down?


----------



## protzman

up


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
> 
> Pad: QcK+
> 
> Cans: ATH-AD700
> 
> KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see yours!


I don't think people read the whole thing thta you posted. Mouse/Pad/KB..Went to see my whole PC setup.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wow, this is so epic...


What page was that originally on??

Yes, that is very epic! like 1hr with my wife and it would be spotless, but never the less... EPIC!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> jw, but do u guys usually put ur keyboard stand up or down?


Up. My keyboard isn't flat so when they're down then it rocks about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wow, this is so epic...


Thanks.


----------



## mtbiker033

new home and my new office, needs decorating but its clean atm!


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wow, this is so epic...


I soooo agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> jw, but do u guys usually put ur keyboard stand up or down?


Up. Makes it easier to type.


----------



## protzman

@ mtbiker, sweet desk!


----------



## raptorxrx

My keyboard is down, but that's just a weird space thing. I can push it farther onto my desk with it down. (It doesn't interfere as much with the monitor that way.)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ mtbiker, sweet desk!


thanks, its a z-line I got it on sale at staples for $69, they go on sale often


----------



## AsusFan30

Since everyone wants to be a showoff, I will to! lol


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> Since everyone wants to be a showoff, I will to! lol


Oh nice!! I like the case as well as the second monitor!


----------



## elzhi

i finally got some of my Mass Effect Lithos framed







(+ a Bastion litho), also i bought a Seasonic Platinum 1000W PSU

here be my desk








crappy night shot








another ME litho i've framed. (39" x 22")








R3 with black hdd trays & pci slot covers








one day i'll take care of the cables...


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


head-fi.org member for sure.


----------



## Volkovy87

running OCCT, lol

10C lower with the case on its side


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkovy87*
> 
> running OCCT, lol
> 10C lower with the case on its side


Umm... Add your rig to your account? It is really easy, and it looks nice. Plus, it will be a bit cleaner in your sig area.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i finally got some of my Mass Effect Lithos framed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (+ a Bastion litho), also i bought a Seasonic Platinum 1000W PSU
> here be my desk


What monitor is that? what is on the back that looks like piping?


----------



## sinnerg

Dell U2711 with LED light tubes attached to the sides.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have the smaller monitor on the far right connected to my media PC which also has the 32" LG 1080P. I use the big screen for video (it's also connected to a HD cable box) and the smaller one via extended desktop, I use for whatever else I need. The system on the left is purely for gaming.


Very sweet setup ! Jerry from Toronto.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what is on the back that looks like piping?


Cold cathodes I guess.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head-fi.org member for sure.
Click to expand...

this







. great setup btw.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head-fi.org member for sure.
Click to expand...

i used to post regularly on there but after i bought the LCD-2 i started to spend more time listening to music and less time on the forums.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What monitor is that? what is on the back that looks like piping?


see the post below by sinnerg








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Dell U2711 with LED light tubes attached to the sides.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . great setup btw.


thanks


----------



## moonshine6456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Very sweet setup ! Jerry from Toronto.


Nice Setup! Which desk is that? And where did you purchase it?


----------



## carajean

Looks like a Ikea Galant. Which you can get from Ikea. It has T legs on it.


----------



## Robilar

That's correct, it is the Ikea Gallant, birch finish, two sections with 3 t-legs. I also have two of the computer case mount brackets.


----------



## moonshine6456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That's correct, it is the Ikea Gallant, birch finish, two sections with 3 t-legs. I also have two of the computer case mount brackets.


awesome! Thanks for the info, will be grabbing one in the future


----------



## Fortunex

Not the best but I like it


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best but I like it


Ponies and Peace Tea


----------



## snipekill2445

How can you live with such a small desk? My desk is about 2 and a half metres wide and I still think it's too small!


----------



## bruflot

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## denial_

Not the cleanest setup (not the worse I've seen in this thread...) but everything is where I need it to be (including the nice "boxer" mouse pad







)


----------



## Moovin

Mine has just gotten sloppier with my new job... SCSI drives everywhere!


----------



## raptorxrx

(I am posting this in the "Official Computer Room Pics" thread too.)

Keeping in mind that I am a teenager, and saved up all of this by my self, here it is.


----------



## denial_

Hum...a teenager with a clean room, THAT is impressive


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> (I am posting this in the "Official Computer Room Pics" thread too.)
> Keeping in mind that I am a teenager, and saved up all of this by my self, here it is.


i feel you on that one, mine may not be the nicest but i am DAMN proud of all the stuff i saved up for


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Hum...a teenager with a clean room, THAT is impressive


That's the hall. My room's even cleaner.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> i feel you on that one, mine may not be the nicest but i am DAMN proud of all the stuff i saved up for


Same. I sell my old gear, mow the lawn (70 acres to take care of.), feed horses, chickens, dogs, etc., to get my stuff.


----------



## protzman

well i have a job







but still maybe or 5 grand on all of my electronics,
thats like all the money i ever earned!! EVER!


----------



## Sumatra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*
> 
> 
> _Keyboard: HP Netboard
> 
> Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
> 
> Pad: Generic Thingy
> 
> Total cost: $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Ugh... Theres a nail on the desk and we can see where it came from.. Dude.. Clean up.


LOL


----------



## raptorxrx

It wouldn't be legal for me to have a "job" yet, but obviously there are jobs... Two days ago I started selling stuff on Amazon, I sold 90$ worth of stuff already.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> It wouldn't be legal for me to have a "job" yet, but obviously there are jobs... Two days ago I started selling stuff on Amazon, I sold 90$ worth of stuff already.


I just got one working part at a computer store a town over. Pretty excited.


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Same. I sell my old gear, mow the lawn (70 acres to take care of.), feed horses, chickens, dogs, etc., to get my stuff.


I'm moving this summer, come paint my new appartment and I'll buy you another 460


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Meghan Fox.. Really??

Kate Upton.. now that is wallpaper and avatar worthy..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> (I am posting this in the "Official Computer Room Pics" thread too.)
> 
> Keeping in mind that I am a teenager, and saved up all of this by my self, here it is


Nice, it feelsgoodman when you realise that you've saved up for all the stuff you have by doing odd jobs and such. I had a bunch of time off last summer and did some work for my dad, and fixing people's computers and so on too. Then I spent around £400 on my computer buying an i5, motherboard, RAM and 2 TB hard drive









I always think to myself that I should stop spending as much money on my computer and tech, but I don't have any bills or rent to pay, and I like buying shiny new gadgets


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> I'm moving this summer, come paint my new appartment and I'll buy you another 460


tried to get a job building computers for a local business but they said no







so i got my old job back


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> tried to get a job building computers for a local business but they said no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got my old job back


I just got a job at a computer store. Really nice guys, they gave me an Xbox 360 and a blueray player.


----------



## sammkv

Some of you gamers need to clean your equipment, ha just saying!


----------



## jameschisholm

Don't think I've posted in here before, if I have then the new addition is the Huge mouse mat


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> I'm moving this summer, come paint my new appartment and I'll buy you another 460


Bit to far away... Oh well. lol

My mobo doesn't support SLI anyways.


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving this summer, come paint my new appartment and I'll buy you another 460
> 
> 
> 
> Bit to far away... Oh well. lol
> My mobo doesn't support SLI anyways.
Click to expand...

Damn, I'll have to buy a mexican worker to do it then







.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Some of the people I have the greatest respect for are Hispanic of origin.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Some of the people I have the greatest respect for are Hispanic of origin.


Yay! I feel respected. (Is first generation in the US with my mom being from Colombia)


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> I just got a job at a computer store. Really nice guys, they gave me an Xbox 360 and a blueray player.


lemme get that blue-ray player








been meaning to get one nowadays!


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lemme get that blue-ray player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been meaning to get one nowadays!


xD. I was planning on using it.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Some of the people I have the greatest respect for are Hispanic of origin.


It IS showing respect. He is giving them a job


----------



## raptorxrx

Just saying. It came off that he was being a bit rude, maybe not. A Hispanic man helps out at my farm, and he always comes with a smile on his face, and leaves with it too. He works all day, never complains, is a family man, shares, and can't make more than 20,000K a year. You can tell he's gone through a lot in his life, yet he has never complained _ever_.








/end

More pics please!


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Just saying. It came off that he was being a bit rude, maybe not. A Hispanic man helps out at my farm, and he always comes with a smile on his face, and leaves with it too. He works all day, never complains, is a family man, shares, and can't make more than 20,000K a year. You can tell he's gone through a lot in his life, yet he has never complained _ever_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /end
> More pics please!


Sorry if I offended you I didn't mean it. We have many hispanic workers doing honest job around here too, it was just a wink at the cliché of the mexican cheap labor







.








, totally agree, more pics


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> here be my desk


I have that exact computer chair. I love it!

Here is mine.









hopefully upgrading to a 27' monitor during the holidays this year.


----------



## StickieStuff

*Used to be*



*Current*


----------



## protzman

nice!!!! looks like a kitchen kinda haha


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StickieStuff*


Very sick setup! Those all built in cabinets?

What game Are you playing? Diablo 3??


----------



## StickieStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> nice!!!! looks like a kitchen kinda haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Very sick setup! Those all built in cabinets?
> What game Are you playing? Diablo 3??


Thanks. Yes, the cabinets and the desk are built in. And, yes I was playing D3


----------



## Ghooble

What are you thinking of Diablo 3 so far? I don't really like it.


----------



## Ghooble

Double post. Internet ftw >.>


----------



## Piderman

Well seeing as I will be updating the Main rig in the coming month I shall post the current rigs at the moment.
As you can see the desk has just taken a beating

The monitors are a story in themselves I Took 3x LED BenQ's ripped the shroud off and mounted them on a custom stand. Turned out great and I lost the inch bezel on all the sides. The one game ive ever had slow the dual 680's so far is Metro 2033, not even witcher 2 at 5760x1080 slows them down.


The Media PC has a custom air cooled GTX 480 in it so that can still hold down almost all my games at 1080p


Thank you all for having a look. This is just my current setup I have some big plans if you want a teaser I will throw up my box of parts I have so far.
Otherwise KCCO


----------



## sloughy

just mounted my monitor


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> just mounted my monitor


I want soooo badd. That color looks boss with that lighting


----------



## gipoy

IMAG0319.jpg 1431k .jpg file

Tell me what you think
Mouse: Razer naga molten edition
Keyboard: Microsoft sidewinder X6


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gipoy*
> 
> IMAG0319.jpg 1431k .jpg file
> 
> Tell me what you think
> Mouse: Razer naga molten edition
> Keyboard: Microsoft sidewinder X6


Why cant you just upload the picture in the thread? it is super easy..


----------



## protzman

yea ^

and like the lghts on your desk slougy


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Why cant you just upload the picture in the thread? it is super easy..


Agree. Whoever thinks they should put these as weird attachment files, where I have to download each of these pictures to my hard drive.... you sir, can have your scrotum dipped in honey and dragged over an ant hill. All for the pain you caused me.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> just mounted my monitor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What keyboard are you using? Looks like it has an HP logo. I see a key popped off.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## sloughy

thanks


----------



## sloughy

it was a random replacement, my keyboard used to be this


----------



## Ace_finland

Sorry for the horrible quality guys.

This is my current setup, having a small project on my 600T case so this is just temporary


----------



## primax

Meh, for work is enough


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primax*
> 
> Meh, for work is enough


cod 4 player?


----------



## primax

yeha


----------



## h6pham8

hey i was just wondering which setup do you guys like more?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

or



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> hey i was just wondering which setup do you guys like more?
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> or
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Second looks cleaner but you have more space with the first. I'd also get your tower off the floor, collects dust like a baus.


----------



## h6pham8

yeah it does =( but the fan is too irritating when i put it up on my desk.


----------



## Jester435

^ I prefer the second because two cheap plastic folding tables would drive me crazy.

Save some money and get a big wood desk like the first setup and put your rig on a end table, so the fan shouldn't bother you as bad.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> yeah it does =( but the fan is too irritating when i put it up on my desk.


Get speakers and play music all the time or headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> ^ I prefer the second because two cheap plastic folding tables would drive me crazy.
> Save some money and get a big wood desk like the first setup and put your rig on a end table, so the fan shouldn't bother you as bad.


Or get something from ikea. Would look great.


----------



## h6pham8

thanks for all ur opinions. gonna stick with the wooden desk


----------



## rgvbxdtgsx

Sorry but i'm to pro to show my setup on overclock.net


----------



## h6pham8

ok how about now? which one? i cant decide. which do u guys like more?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

or



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> ok how about now? which one? i cant decide. which do u guys like more?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It depends on if your case has a side case fan. If it does then the second way is better cause you will get better Airflow, but I prefer the look of the first way.

Setup is looking awesome! You may want to get a side table or end table to get your rig off the floor.


----------



## pnoozi

OH YES.


----------



## aus_colin

The near-final setup (awaiting subwoofer isolation platform) before moving



The JBL LSR2310SP in all its glory



EDIT: and yes I will be using a single desk when I move for triple monitors when I replace/upgrade everything


----------



## PureBlizz

Just started building my new rig, so I guess it's time to post my old one


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlizz*
> 
> Just started building my new rig, so I guess it's time to post my old one


----------



## bxrdj

that looks sweet and clean


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

What is the big, cloth covered thingy? I am assuming it isn't your chair, though I have no idea other than that of what it could be.


----------



## PureBlizz

That's where I rest my feet while at my computer. Also, its my computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> that looks sweet and clean


Thanks man


----------



## sammkv

My boring setup
Sorry for the bad quality


----------



## raptorxrx

^Not bad!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Agree. Whoever thinks they should put these as weird attachment files, where I have to download each of these pictures to my hard drive.... you sir, can have your scrotum dipped in honey and dragged over an ant hill. All for the pain you caused me.


What if that's somebody's fetish?


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Not bad!


Ha, thanks! I should stop buying speakers and get a decent camera


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> What if that's somebody's fetish?


If that is somebodie's fetish, then I have no idea on how to cause them torturous pain.


----------



## snipekill2445

I know, Put their "Gentleman's Sausage" through a wood chipper


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlizz*
> 
> Just started building my new rig, so I guess it's time to post my old one


More pictures of the ottoman computer case NOW!!

Very clean setup. How does the 3 monitors in a line work for you? I like monitors at an angle not straight across.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> More pictures of the ottoman computer case NOW!!


I'm equally intrigued, we demand pictures


----------



## Xristo

My sig rig .. not very good pics


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> My sig rig .. not very good pics


What is with the Apple USB cord coming out of the side of your case?

Couldnt you just have it plug in the rear of your rig and sit on the desk?

Pictures could be better, but your setup is very legit! OCN is a great place because it gives you lots of ideas for future projects


----------



## PureBlizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm equally intrigued, we demand pictures


=)

I'll post some when I get back home.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlizz*
> 
> =)
> I'll post some when I get back home.


----------



## Darkcyde

Here's my setup.



Ducky DK-1008(OCN Edition) - Zowie Gear AM - random black cloth mousepad


----------



## sinnerg

Have to admit, I envy you folks who can have speakers on your setups. I can't run mine due to the room being next to my 23-month old son's room. I watch movies/TV/youtube/etc and listen to music using 1 cup of my AudioTechnica headphones, leaving one ear open for a) little man waking up, or b) wife screaming at me for not hearing her.


----------



## jokrik

My room, just tidy up some of the cables under the table. Have to use the study lamp at night (the one at the back of the monitor),
since its just impossible to get http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/ambx.htm in my country


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Have to admit, I envy you folks who can have speakers on your setups. I can't run mine due to the room being next to my 23-month old son's room. I watch movies/TV/youtube/etc and listen to music using 1 cup of my AudioTechnica headphones, leaving one ear open for a) little man waking up, or b) wife screaming at me for not hearing her.


i would never not blast my speakers, though i dont have a wife or kid, i sympathise for you very much


----------



## broadbandaddict

Man. Some of these setups are crazy awesome.

Here is mine, pretty generic.





I've got a U2410 mounted on the left with a U3011 in the center and my tower on the right. It's nothing crazy but I like the setup.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Have to admit, I envy you folks who can have speakers on your setups. I can't run mine due to the room being next to my 23-month old son's room. I watch movies/TV/youtube/etc and listen to music using 1 cup of my AudioTechnica headphones, leaving one ear open for a) little man waking up, or b) wife screaming at me for not hearing her.


Do we have the same wife and life!! HAHA!! exactly what I go thru everynight!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My room, just tidy up some of the cables under the table. Have to use the study lamp at night (the one at the back of the monitor),
> since its just impossible to get http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/ambx.htm in my country


What country do you live in?

Also is that all build in or just furniture for your entertainment center and desk? What company makes that setup?

I really like that room! very clean and looks very sleek!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Easily the worst in the thread.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Do we have the same wife and life!! HAHA!! exactly what I go thru everynight!!


HAHAHAHA! OK ... come fetch her.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What country do you live in?
> Also is that all build in or just furniture for your entertainment center and desk? What company makes that setup?
> I really like that room! very clean and looks very sleek!


I live in Indonesia, for the furniture I had it custom made. Get some furniture magazines, took couple of ideas and had someone to make it for me.But its kinda too tight, was planning to add another monitor but dont think there's enough space


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man. Some of these setups are crazy awesome.
> Here is mine, pretty generic.
> 
> 
> I've got a U2410 mounted on the left with a U3011 in the center and my tower on the right. It's nothing crazy but I like the setup. [
> 
> 
> /quote]
> Thats pretty intense, what do you use the vertical monitor for?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Thats pretty intense, what do you use the vertical monitor for?


I like to use it for an internet windows, word window or music windows. It's pretty nice really, I can have a word doc open for school and have 2 internet windows on the 30 inch... much better than trying to alt-tab on a single monitor.









If I'm gaming I like to keep all my temperature and CPU/GPU usage programs listed on it, great setup for the temperature nuts of the world.


----------



## Ferling Design




----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My dad has the same 12 unit in his truck for his CB.


----------



## Ferling Design

yeah they use to be sold by radio shack years ago, very handle lil tool


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> yeah they use to be sold by radio shack years ago, very handle lil tool


Very true. Ive used it to charge a laptop before through an inverter of course but it worked none the less


----------



## kzim9

My current setup. Next on the list is a test bench.....


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup. Next on the list is a test bench.....


That is uber sexy... Mega want. When I move my drumset out of my room I plan on getting a Tv just for my xbox, PS3, and extra bluray player.


----------



## snipekill2445

Why the hell do you have TWO crap consoles!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burksdb

not the greatest setup but it works for now when i get the $$ a new monitor(s) are next on my list

excuse the crappy pics my cameras not the best



and the rig, kinda dusty about time to clean it out.


----------



## kzim9

Because I can.


----------



## snipekill2445

lol


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primax*
> 
> Meh, for work is enough


Is that a Gamecom Plantronics 777 headset I see? My gf bought me a pair about 3 weeks ago but they're so tight, pretty nice though for short gaming sessions


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> My current setup. Next on the list is a test bench.....


two things I love, the cat tower and the rc car up on the shelf. Is that thing nitro powered?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> two things I love, the cat tower and the rc car up on the shelf. Is that thing nitro powered?


Don't forget that EPIC wooden chair


----------



## .theMetal

also my current set up after just moving in to our new place, bought the black glass desk off of craigs list:



I still have to zip tie some of the wires under the desk, especially since my one year old son is getting very mobile....

I also took the controller and duster can out from under the right side of the screen and I'm gonna make a hanger for the headphones that are sitting under the left side.

ps: I think the best part about it is that there is a sliding door right next to the rig so at night the computer runs really cool. Especially will in the Colorado winter


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> two things I love, the cat tower and the rc car up on the shelf. Is that thing nitro powered?


Ya all three of them are nitro, and one is electric.


----------



## Xristo




----------



## sinnerg

Nice chair/seat!









Scarf on the wall reminds me I need to catch up with the current F1 season.


----------



## .theMetal

thats awesome, its one thing I've always wanted to get into, I built an electric kit a while back but I could never afford the nitro ones. now that I have a real job I put all my money into my computer and jeep.







I don't have enough cash to fill all these pits lol


----------



## h6pham8

this is my current setup but i was wondering if I should move my keyboard onto my desk? because i see alot of people would rather have their keyboard on their desk than on the keyboard pull out. is there a reason? which do u think would look better?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> this is my current setup but i was wondering if I should move my keyboard onto my desk? because i see alot of people would rather have their keyboard on their desk than on the keyboard pull out. is there a reason? which do u think would look better?


just go with what works best for you. That desk is made with a keyboard and mouse pull out so why not use it, seems like the desk is a little high to put your stuff on top no?


----------



## h6pham8

well this is my complete room and I really want to change it up/move stuff around because ive lived with this setup for ~ 4 years already. can u guys offer me some ideas on where to move stuff for the ideal setup in this room? thanks alot!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> It also helps productivity a ton.
> 3D or Graphic Design over 2 monitors <3


I'm with you on this one, i love the fact that solidworks 2012 standard now lets you work on 2 monitors natively, no more trying to line up everything for 5 minutes to find there is one pixel going over onto the other monitor

Heres pics of my setup at work


RC'ing my home computer from my work computer, pics of that setup coming when i get home


----------



## samywamy10

Here's mine - in video form.


----------



## Ferling Design

Got a new camera after sundown so i tested it on my room.


----------



## Devious ST

Here's mine now I've got my triple monitors setup. Just have to install new Crosshair V board in along with watercooling































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 48548

Here are some pics of my setup nothing special at this time, but I just got the machine, to replace my old dell precision... I know I should build one myself and I did 15+ years ago with a supermicro MFD in USA board and inwin ATX case, but now I just get the barbones dell that is what I want and just add my components. A dell R5500 dual xeon workstation, with my old 5770 and dual 90 force gt's raid zero and 4 fujitsu 15k sas drives. I also installed an x-fi titanium and I always keep my old mx1000 mouse and IBM tactile keyboard. Also bumped up the memory a little and probably going to replace the perc 6i with a perc 700 to get the full sata/sas 6g speed.


----------



## snipekill2445

Do you seriously use that 'Table' as a desk? I wouldn't worry about upgrades, get an actually computer desk, and a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## 48548

I live in a 2 bedroom condo... The other room has the nice desk, but that is my old machine/ the womans. I don't want my machine in the master bed room. We are looking for a new place, if we can sell this place and I will be good to go. You have to do what you have to do in the mean time... Priorities... I need more tools as one can never have enough tools... The place is only about 1360 sq ft. The other trade off was this and my TV had to stay when I moved in with the woman...







So I don't have a cool desk, but I do have a nice beer machine.


----------



## snipekill2445

I'd rather have a proper desk than a coke machine, I have never seen the point of them, you just use the fridge.


----------



## 48548

Then you would be in luck they go for 4000-6000 and that might buy a decent desk, but probably not.


----------



## snipekill2445

I really do doubt you'd even be able to get $1000.00 to be honest, but still. I got my current desk for free, and it's awesome


----------



## 48548

You are probably right, I last priced them 10 yeas ago. Well as soon as I move I will buy a desk. Thank you for setting me straight.


----------



## GrayFawkes

Just bought this desk from ikea last weekend. It was a little wobbly on the left side with the legs so this weekend I bought another shelf leg and it's much much better. This pic is before the second shelf, but you get the idea









Also, I added some bezel correction after this pic was taken


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, that looks great, I wish I had an Eyefinity setup







Maybe you should just give with those screens


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, that looks great, I wish I had an Eyefinity setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just give with those screens


I'm working on getting eyefinity over the summer, but alas, i am just finishing high school and i'm hoping i'll have a full time job in the summer, otherwise i won't get it. so give the screens to me!


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, are you America? here in NZ it's about 1/3 or so into Winter lol. I love winter (more overclocking headroom


----------



## The KurrK

WIP really, I've just redesigned my desk.







So, in a nutshell, broken sidepanel, missing backplates, Untidy cable management, CPU fan upside-down and a fan blowing in instead of out.

Apart from that, it's a nice system...

I plan on buying two new monitors for a Nvidia surround setup when I get my new card.


----------



## snipekill2445

Your planning on getting a new card, AND new screens, when you don't even have a proper case? Get a case first, with some proper cable routing holes.

Priorities my friend. You don't need a card or screens. You need a case with a side panel (especially to stop dust, and to complete the proper airflow)


----------



## The KurrK

Well, uh a GTX 680 is on its way so too late about that. Though I didn't mention that I'm getting a new case, possibly a Corsair Carbide 500R.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*






Very well organized, i like that you stacked your speakers on some books...is it because they vibrate to much on the desk?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Very well organized, i like that you stacked your speakers on some books...is it because they vibrate to much on the desk?


looks more like he set them up closer to ear level


----------



## csm725

Yeah it's to get them up to ear level.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Just reorganized a bit, so this is my new setup. Desperately need a new desk though - this IKEA one is terrible.


----------



## Bloitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Just reorganized a bit, so this is my new setup. Desperately need a new desk though - this IKEA one is terrible.






Nice and clean, I love it. Is it because of the camera lens or something because your monitor and desk look skew

PS: Your dog? What a cutie-pie


----------



## EkseF

Just yesterday moved stuff around a bit and put the case on the table, felt like the ccfl's where going to waste on the floor where I couldn't see them.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Nice and clean, I love it. Is it because of the camera lens or something because your monitor and desk look skew
> PS: Your dog? What a cutie-pie


Thanks! The desk is actually not level, lol. Like I said - this cheap IKEA desk does not bode well for me. Hopefully sometime in the near future I will have the budget for a new one (or make one)!

And yes, my girlfriend custom-ordered a canvas-print of my dog for me after he passed away a few years ago. He was 14, but lived a good life


----------



## Frozzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Just reorganized a bit, so this is my new setup. Desperately need a new desk though - this IKEA one is terrible.


This is clean, love the Lian Li case, I like the Aluminum on the Apple monitors too. Really sets off


----------



## MaDeuce50

My current setup. Some of you guys setup are really nice and its making want to get a bigger desk with 2 or 3 monitors.


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing as I will be updating the Main rig in the coming month I shall post the current rigs at the moment.
> As you can see the desk has just taken a beating
> The monitors are a story in themselves I Took 3x LED BenQ's ripped the shroud off and mounted them on a custom stand. Turned out great and I lost the inch bezel on all the sides. The one game ive ever had slow the dual 680's so far is Metro 2033, not even witcher 2 at 5760x1080 slows them down.
> 
> The Media PC has a custom air cooled GTX 480 in it so that can still hold down almost all my games at 1080p
> 
> Thank you all for having a look. This is just my current setup I have some big plans if you want a teaser I will throw up my box of parts I have so far.
> Otherwise KCCO


Just curious, but if your Media PC can handle games, why not just use that as your main PC and have it hooked up to those two displays? I have a huge collection of movies/tv shows, and I still don't get the point of having a separate, expensive media pc is?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just mounted my monitor


What lights are those? And what mount is that? It looks really cool and minimal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hey i was just wondering which setup do you guys like more?
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> or
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What lamp is that? And don't you hate those tables? I use to have one in my garage and the material felt weird and static-conductive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlizz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just started building my new rig, so I guess it's time to post my old one


Is that a custom desk? I love the holes for the mounting gear. Very minimal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man. Some of these setups are crazy awesome.
> Here is mine, pretty generic.
> 
> 
> I've got a U2410 mounted on the left with a U3011 in the center and my tower on the right. It's nothing crazy but I like the setup.


What mount is that? I love desk mounts and have always wanted one, but they always seem so expensive. The cheap ones are never as flexible as I want them to be.

After all of my own questions, I guess I should post my own setup









Here's my room. I live off campus so I'm going to be moving in a few weeks. As you can see I've got a cheap staples desk/chair (that'll change when I move).



Here's my lovely Acer 27in LED monitor. I love it. I luckily found someone on craigslist with it, so I didn't have to pay $300 + shipping











Yes, those are Z2300s. I use those when I want to bass it up, but I have a Fiio E17 + HD 555s and AKG 271 MKiis when I want to get serious with my music. And as you can see, I have this all hooked up to my Sony Vaio S. I love it (i5, 4GB, 128 SSD, 13.3 inch LED, backlight keyboard, USB 3, etc) but it's still not quite perfect. So I hope to get something better when ultrabooks come out and are cheaper (and don't have those annoying trackpads with NO BUTTONS arg!).



The Sony Vaio has a Stamina/Speed button for switching to my AMD Raedon 6630m which I use for the occasional minecraft








So it gets hot occasionally, so I use a dry erase board erases to prop it up. It works surprisingly well.



Here are my logitech keyboard(K360)/mouse(M305) I'll probably have to replace soon on the keyboard tray.



And here's my old gaming setup that's sitting in the closet. I'm trying to sell it, but the GPU is currently being RMA'd. I'm going to try to sell it as a set, rather than part out...it seems so sad for something so hardcore to be sitting alone :'( (specs below)



Edit: Why are my pictures coming up so small? I resized them so the width is 1200, and they look so small...


----------



## smex




----------



## Costfree

Heres mine.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Is that a Gamecom Plantronics 777 headset I see? My gf bought me a pair about 3 weeks ago but they're so tight, pretty nice though for short gaming sessions


Lol. I won 3 of those things at PAX Prime a few years back by beating some MLG chick in MW2. You were only supposed to win 1 but I kept coming back until they banned me from the booth


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*
> 
> What mount is that? I love desk mounts and have always wanted one, but they always seem so expensive. The cheap ones are never as flexible as I want them to be.


They are Ergotron MX mounts. I've got one on each monitor so they match.









I got them on newegg for what they are going for now. $120 a piece, very nice mounts.


----------



## EpicPie

Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


----------



## Aventadoor

My setup:


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


I will say it here as well. "Wish I lived closer so I could come see one of your sessions man." Also, doesn't having the tables so far a part, the cross fader in a n awkward location make it hard to mix? Or am I being stupid and not realizing that you move them closer together when you want to play on the tables?


----------



## EpicPie

I move them together if i plan on using them.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## bxrdj

Did some planning / preparation over the weekend and came up with a plan for a major overhaul of my room. The final product should be nothing short of spectacular because im doing everything from scratch which means detailed cabling will be done. starting the project tonight, and will be done by tuesday/wednesday.


----------



## EpicPie

Each sticker badge adds more processing powet amiright?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## bxrdj

You should add some icons to your desktop ...


----------



## Cole S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> My setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mother of god... Do ever let anyone with OCD into your room haha

I really do like the setup though. Ultimate multi-tasking station. Or a sweet Lan hub for some friends!


----------



## Sumatra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> it was a random replacement, my keyboard used to be this


HOLY COW, rage much?


----------



## Cole S

DUDE! What in the world did you do to that poor keyboard!? hahaha


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole S*
> 
> DUDE! What in the world did you do to that poor keyboard!? hahaha


Methinks he got teabagged and lost his sh--.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## Sumatra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


I want.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumatra*
> 
> I want.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


I have had that same keyboard for a few weeks now, I just can't understand the point of the red WASD key caps.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> My setup:


Man Cave: The OCD Collector's Edition.

Now since others already commented about the icons and stickers, I will say this: do you honestly write so many discs that you need countless cd/dvd burners?


----------



## Ferling Design

Update

New
Dusted off my old Dell 1905FP and squeezed it on my desk









i must say the colors on the older dell 1905FP are much more appeasing and vibrant than the acer, but the acer is sharper due to its higher res.

Gotta hand it to dell, old(2007) latitude d 630 still running with win 7 now, handles adobe cs5 just fine. Only thing changed is the battery.
Yes dell makes some crap pc's but only for the average users that don't want to spend more than 400 on a desktop, just like the old saying "GIGO" this goes for all consumer electronics.


old


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Excuse the awful image. Was taken with a D5000, but I have a dodgy light in my room, as well as yellow net curtains, giving it an odd tinge, even with filters.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Excuse the awful image. Was taken with a D5000, but I have a dodgy light in my room, as well as yellow net curtains, giving it an odd tinge, even with filters.


For a few seconds I thought the long exposure of the monitor was cool.

Waitaminute....


----------



## BeardedJesus

Not mine but I think it's pretty amazing. A friend of a friend just finished this and I saw it flicking through facebook and instantly thought you guys should see it


----------



## Bouf0010

^^ a friend of a friend of mine just finished the same thing and posted it on facebook!


----------



## connectwise

And never get laid ever again..


----------



## Reptile




----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*


I like it! The light from the lamp is really perfect!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*






I like the keyboard.









....and your desktop picture.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Not mine but I think it's pretty amazing. A friend of a friend just finished this and I saw it flicking through facebook and instantly thought you guys should see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/878982/width/600/height/449/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That has been on Reddit for a while now lol


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*


so much mousepad


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like the keyboard.


Thanks, Got really into mechanical keyboards this last year. Probably spent more on keyboards than my new rig


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Thanks, Got really into mechanical keyboards this last year. Probably spent more on keyboards than my new rig










hehe. keyboard lover


----------



## Fumiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> My setup:


Is this desk Ikea Ingo? How is it? Looking to buy it too.


----------



## elzhi

spot the difference, my previous post - http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/2250#post_16924150
and more up to date pics below


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> spot the difference, my previous post - http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/2250#post_16924150
> and more up to date pics below


I like how your wallpaper is just a close up of the speakers


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> spot the difference, my previous post - http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/2250#post_16924150
> and more up to date pics below






Super clean! What are you using for the back light? It looks like some LED's attached to the back of your screen?


----------



## shadowhero18

He's using cold cathodes


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice setup.


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> I like how your wallpaper is just a close up of the speakers


yup, i've been really impressed with these speakers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super clean! What are you using for the back light? It looks like some LED's attached to the back of your screen?


i use one of these


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, i've been really impressed with these speakers.
> i use one of these


Thats really cool!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, i've been really impressed with these speakers.
> i use one of these


Man thats sweet. Might do a little mod with some cathodes or LED strips. Thanks!


----------



## V3DT

Here is mine


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is amazing!


----------



## Deep1923

Thx m8s!

Following parts are inside the case

I7 [email protected] 1.164v megahalems black edition with noiseblocker multiframe ..ive ordered a second one
Maximus iv z68 still waiting for the formula z77
4x4gb ripjawsx 1600
Phantom oc 680 gtx.. Waiting for.the directcu2 asus. Maybe i will.change the phantom with the asus one









Arrived today: asus rog xonat phoebus i love it!!!
The receiver is an aune mk2 for my denon md5000

Greetz

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep1923

today the second noiseblocker multiframe arrived ! and i did build a grapics card holder for the phantom ..now it fits perfectly in right position


----------



## Xristo

looks good , but that stick holding up the gfx card doesnt look nice man .. Does it really sag that much ? looked fine in the first pics .


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> spot the difference, my previous post - http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/2250#post_16924150
> and more up to date pics below


I thought you have one of those cold cathodes. I used to have cold cathodes behind my monitor till they started humming and boy did that annoy me. Do those LED hum? idk if it suffers the same problem i had with the cold cathodes, but if they dont hum then thats great.

I replaced my cold cathodes with 1x23" fluorescent 4000k 13watts from Home Depot. It says on the box "No Hum", and no hum so far. It lit my table space better too and didn't have the glare i had with cold cathode since the fluorescent had a frosted cover. Less clutter had 1 cable to deal with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man thats sweet. Might do a little mod with some cathodes or LED strips. Thanks!


Stay away from cold cathode man. After a few months or so they will start humming and will annoy the heck out of you. Go with either the LED strip(idk if they hum or not) Elzhi linked or a 18-23" fluorescent with soft light or around 4000k temp.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Not mine but I think it's pretty amazing. A friend of a friend just finished this and I saw it flicking through facebook and instantly thought you guys should see it


+1 awesome setup, even though its your friends, your a lucky duck to be able to enjoy it as well


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Spoiler: Deep1923


Really nice and clean setup. What camera/settings did you use to take these photos?


----------



## Ceej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> Really nice and clean setup. What camera/settings did you use to take these photos?


His EXIF data was in the pic

Aufnahmedatum 2012:05:25 13:08:10
Auflösung 1536x2048
Kamerahersteller Panasonic
Kameramodell DMC-FS16
weitere Informationen
ApertureValue 3264536/1000000
BitsPerSample 8, 8, 8
ColorSpace 1
ComponentsConfiguration 1, 2, 3, 0
CompressedBitsPerPixel 4/1
Compression 6
CustomRendered 1
DateTime 2012:05:25 13:08:10
DateTimeDigitized 2012:05:25 11:57:43
DateTimeOriginal 2012:05:25 11:57:43
DigitalZoomRatio 0/10
ExifImageLength 2048
ExifImageWidth 1536
ExifOffset 2796
ExifVersion 48, 50, 51, 48
ExposureBiasValue 4294967130/100
ExposureProgram 2
ExposureTime 10/130
FileSource 3
Flash 16
FlashPixVersion 48, 49, 48, 48
FNumber 31/10
FocalLength 50/10
FocalLengthIn35mmFilm 28
GainControl 1
ImageLength 2048
ImageWidth 1536
InteroperabilityIndex R98
InteroperabilityOffset 5432
InteroperabilityVersion 48, 49, 48, 48
ISOSpeedRatings 200
JPEGInterchangeFormat 5558
JPEGInterchangeFormatLength 8930
LightSource 11
Make Panasonic
MaxApertureValue 418/128
MeteringMode 5
Model DMC-FS16
Orientation 1
PhotometricInterpretation 2
ResolutionUnit 2
SamplesPerPixel 3
Saturation 1
SceneType 1
SensingMethod 2
Sharpness 1
ShutterSpeedValue 370044/100000
Software Adobe Photoshop CS6 (Windows)
WhiteBalance 1
XResolution 180/1
YCbCrPositioning 2
YResolution 180/1


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> +1 awesome setup, even though its your friends, your a lucky duck to be able to enjoy it as well


lol That was a derp... I genuinely thought it was one of my friends friends who owned that because of the way they were talking about it on facebook... that was untill I started to see it being posted up everywhere


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD*
> 
> I thought you have one of those cold cathodes. I used to have cold cathodes behind my monitor till they started humming and boy did that annoy me. Do those LED hum? idk if it suffers the same problem i had with the cold cathodes, but if they dont hum then thats great.
> I replaced my cold cathodes with 1x23" fluorescent 4000k 13watts from Home Depot. It says on the box "No Hum", and no hum so far. It lit my table space better too and didn't have the glare i had with cold cathode since the fluorescent had a frosted cover. Less clutter had 1 cable to deal with.
> Stay away from cold cathode man. After a few months or so they will start humming and will annoy the heck out of you. Go with either the LED strip(idk if they hum or not) Elzhi linked or a 18-23" fluorescent with soft light or around 4000k temp.


they're silent


----------



## ranviper

Recent pic of the PC setup...


----------



## Ooimo

My Setup


----------



## bxrdj

really like your "wall of boards"


----------



## splinterize

Here's mine. Sorry for picture quality I do not own any other camera than my cellphone's.

Keyboard is a Rosewill RK9000 with Reds
Mouse is a G400
Pad is just a QCK











Bonus :


----------



## ironsurvivor

the cat in the sink pic. I thought my cat was the only one that did that lol.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> the cat in the sink pic. I thought my cat was the only one that did that lol.


lol.

My cat discovered how awesome my sink is about 3 month ago, he wont leave it at all.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> lol.
> My cat discovered how awesome my sink is about 3 month ago, he wont leave it at all.


just crank on the cold water XD


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> just crank on the cold water XD


already tried that, he dont mind at all actually. He just go out after 5-6 seconds, figure out what's going on and go back in.


----------



## SenorRed




----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE EYEFINITY!


----------



## 218689

My battlestation

The other half of my desk is a mess of old speakers and misc items

My mediacenter

And here is a picture of cuteness, just because i feel like it :3


----------



## ozziesironmanoffroad

overkill? thats the way I like it.....


----------



## burksdb

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozziesironmanoffroad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overkill? thats the way I like it.....






How can you sit that close... i couldnt do it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> How can you sit that close... i couldnt do it.


agreed, my eyes would start bleeding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*


love the kitties


----------



## ozziesironmanoffroad

actually doesnt bother me. But I am planning on getting a bluetooth keyboard/mouse. Also plan on wall mounting this. First day of this. lol. we'll see how long it lasts... Batman Arkham City looks so amazing on this screen though!!!! (played with an XBOX 360 usb controller from bedside bout 10 feet away)


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozziesironmanoffroad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overkill? thats the way I like it.....


Yea, that is like super close.

Welcome to OCN btw.

Here's an update for me:


----------



## ozziesironmanoffroad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, that is like super close.
> Welcome to OCN btw.
> Here's an update for me:


thats a DOPE setup! LOVE IT!


----------



## Clovertail100

New house, new desk, and some AW2310 Eyefinity action coming shortly.
























Edit: How could I forget a closeup of the rig itself? This picture was pre-crossfire, but whatever.


----------



## protzman

thats a sick arse gaming/chill lounge. perfect lighting too!


----------



## audiofreak95

little changes since last time


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> And here is a picture of cuteness, just because i feel like it :3


awwwww


----------



## strych9

Aww so many kitties :3


----------



## Adrenaline

Here is my setup -


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Here is my setup -


HP mini on the left?


----------



## tensionz




----------



## john1016

A few pics of my setup, other than cable management how does it look?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6587/photoid.jpg
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9576/photo1sb.jpg


Nice Daytons







I have the same ones. Do you have the sub as well? I have the SUB1200 and the DTA100A amp.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Nice Daytons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same ones. Do you have the sub as well? I have the SUB1200 and the DTA100A amp.


No, I almost got that AMP as well (I know it's much better). But I'm looking to get a 120Hz monitor and sub asap.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> HP mini on the left?


Hell yeah well.. Compaq mini 110c









Same Company


----------



## Farih

Here is my ugly dusty and dirty man corner.



Its almost emberassing to show a picture with the flash on, but then again i am a man so i dont care


----------



## raptorxrx

^Function over Form!

Everything within a arms reach, I like it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Function over Form!
> Everything within a arms reach, I like it.


I hate getting up !


----------



## nicoliani




----------



## protzman

truly like what you did with the cables. looks nice!


----------



## throne4me

Oh my


----------



## elzhi

since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables










Spoiler: Before























After:


----------



## protzman

like^


----------



## FlashFir

Just wondering, _how do you all keep your desks so clean???_

I have misc things lying around on my desk, like thermal paste and things (albeit in a tray) but ... it looks too neat! Unless it's like you guys clean your rooms before having visitors (clean desk before taking pictures)


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Just wondering, _how do you all keep your desks so clean???_
> I have misc things lying around on my desk, like thermal paste and things (albeit in a tray) but ... it looks too neat! Unless it's like you guys clean your rooms before having visitors (clean desk before taking pictures)


That is exactly what I do. Clean up before the pictures.









Right now I've got... around 12 papers, soda cans, cups, change, keys and miscellaneous tools laying on my desk.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables thumb.gif
> Before (Click to show)
> 7cIG3.jpg
> Ke7U3.jpg
> 
> After:
> 
> Iy7vx.jpg
> 7KGPV.jpg


How do you power the cathode lighting on your screen? thru your pc?

I have some spare pc light tubes I would like to use but they need 4 pin molex for power.


----------



## Carniflex

The stuff in there is in my signature


----------



## Outlaw02

My table, unfortunately, the second I get it cleaned, it gets messy again within the next 30 mins.










And yeah, Arsenal F.C. flag there.


----------



## RedScorch

Logitech G510
A4Tech XL-750BK
Razer Goliathus (small)
Byakuya Kuchiki Plush


----------



## Triniboi82




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks nice! What's holding up your monitors, I don't see any stands.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlaw02*
> 
> My table, unfortunately, the second I get it cleaned, it gets messy again within the next 30 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, Arsenal F.C. flag there.


Sorry about rvp..8 years in counting?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Here is my setup, sort of.



sucky picture, I still haven't had time to update my camera though.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff in there is in my signature


Wow. Can you take a pic with your monitors on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> A few pics of my setup, other than cable management how does it look?


Looks good. Now make it look better and manage those cables!!!


----------



## rotorr00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ooimo*
> 
> My Setup


Your hardware art is awesome!







Great Idea, now I wish I had kept allot of the gear I got rid of.







It would be cool to add some really low wattage lights so in the dark it softly glows.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Wow. Can you take a pic with your monitors on?


Sure. My previous table with the same setup. At first I was 3x1 portrait +2 auxiliary

Then I went with 5x1 portrait + auxiliary

And on the new table I dont have yet auxiliary as the wall is not suitable for wall mounting in there (too weak to hold the screws)

And this is .. well .. about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That looks nice! What's holding up your monitors, I don't see any stands.


Thanks bro...adjustable wall mounts....plan to put a led 3d tv right above the monitors when i save sum $$


----------



## mironccr345

Nice! The monitors look like they are almost floating.


----------



## Hamy144

Hi-tech keyboard, still works well after all these years except for the fact it bends in the middle if you type hard on it


----------



## Use

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Then I went with 5x1 portrait + auxiliary


How many mouse lifts from one side to the other?


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Sure. My previous table with the same setup. At first I was 3x1 portrait +2 auxiliary
> 
> Then I went with 5x1 portrait + auxiliary
> 
> And on the new table I dont have yet auxiliary as the wall is not suitable for wall mounting in there (too weak to hold the screws)
> 
> And this is .. well .. about 5 minutes ago.


that is so sick in so many ways ...love your setup!


----------



## Farih

Finally dit some cleaning to my man corner.

Went from this:


To this:


Chair view:



No its not super clean and tight, its as clean as my man corner allows.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> Finally dit some cleaning to my man corner.
> 
> No its not super clean and tight, its as clean as my man corner allows.


Looks like a big diff in the bf & after.









& another for Zelda, great game


----------



## mironccr345

^ that avatar is Mighty Nice. Im just saying...


----------



## Tonza

Here´s mine, nothing special







Just got my new U2711 screen.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Then I went with 5x1 portrait + auxiliary
> LL


The only way that could be any better is if they were all U3011 screens.

How long is your desk for all those screens? When your gaming can you see the far left/right of the screens?


----------



## ironsurvivor

I really want a u2711 lol. Nice setup btw. And ya i love triniboi avatar


----------



## mtrx




----------



## ironsurvivor

^ Nice. What amp is that that your HD650s are connected to?


----------



## mtrx

Using Essence STX as a sound card which has a headphone amp built in, before getting the card I used a V-Can amp. Both work great with the 650's.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ that avatar is Mighty Nice. Im just saying...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> And ya i love triniboi avatar


----------



## Triniboi82

@mrtx very classy... I like


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up. I like the back light, really nice.


----------



## Poesent




----------



## semajha

just picked up this case recently... p280 is an awesome case and was a pleasure to work with.

i know windows 8 doesn't get much love here but i'm really liking it.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> How many mouse lifts from one side to the other?


Just one. I have a gaming mouse and these go up to pretty insane dpi levels which translate into really fast mouse poineter even at default windows settings. You can ofc fine tune the pointer speed to whatever you prefer using windows settings regardless of mouse dpi. At default windows settings and 400 dpi it would take approx 3 swipes which are approx 20 cm long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went with 5x1 portrait + auxiliary
> LL
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that could be any better is if they were all U3011 screens.
> How long is your desk for all those screens? When your gaming can you see the far left/right of the screens?
Click to expand...

The first desk was 1m 50 cm, but as you notice the displays have been placed in a slightly curved manner (they are there approx 75 cm from my eyes each). The second table is 2m 20 cm, however the displays take only about 1.6 .. 1.7 m, as the center three are straight and the side ones are slightly tilted. Overall 5x 23'' screens for a screen array with diagonal of silghtly over 2 meters.

On the new desk I'm sitting approx 90 cm from the screens so I can see the side screens with only eye movement if I need to. When sitting at 75 cm they were providing peripheral vision but I would need to turn head very slightly to see the side screens with both eyes. Ofc when I'm not gaming but working I do turn my head towards the side screens even when sitting further as its more comfortable if what you are focusing is in the center of your field of vision for me (have glasses and it's just a bit sharper to look at stuff straight through these).

Actually I have found that I like 5x1 portrait more than landscape as for a start it does not distort as much (game engines tend to handle close to 180 degree FOV poorly) and with landscape the aspect ratio is so wide that unless you are sitting really far from the screens looking at side screens needs considerable head movement, while with the 5x1 portrait the real life FOV is relatively close to approx 120 degrees (which is the approximate area where humans have binocular vision horizontally, i.e., both eyes)

If I would start today with the screen array I would go for the 27'' koreans. Today you can get three of these for approx the same price as my 5x 23'' are. Ofc you would go slightly over the budget getting proper stands and displayport to DL-DVI dongles but it would be totally worth it. For approx 1000 euros you would get 4320x2560 16:10 screen (compatible with both nVidia 6xx series and AMD 7xxx series) and if you are willing later on to spend a little extra can add two more (altho cards that can do 5x 2560x1440 are only few and higherst (unless you go proffesional,i.e., 3000 euros per card) are the 7870 Eyefinity cards with only 2 Gb of vRAM. No 7970 or 7950 card currently on market can do 5 screens at that resolution, unfortunately.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: snip snip snipity snip
> 
> 
> 
> Just one. I have a gaming mouse and these go up to pretty insane dpi levels which translate into really fast mouse poineter even at default windows settings. You can ofc fine tune the pointer speed to whatever you prefer using windows settings regardless of mouse dpi. At default windows settings and 400 dpi it would take approx 3 swipes which are approx 20 cm long.
> The first desk was 1m 50 cm, but as you notice the displays have been placed in a slightly curved manner (they are there approx 75 cm from my eyes each). The second table is 2m 20 cm, however the displays take only about 1.6 .. 1.7 m, as the center three are straight and the side ones are slightly tilted. Overall 5x 23'' screens for a screen array with diagonal of silghtly over 2 meters.
> On the new desk I'm sitting approx 90 cm from the screens so I can see the side screens with only eye movement if I need to. When sitting at 75 cm they were providing peripheral vision but I would need to turn head very slightly to see the side screens with both eyes. Ofc when I'm not gaming but working I do turn my head towards the side screens even when sitting further as its more comfortable if what you are focusing is in the center of your field of vision for me (have glasses and it's just a bit sharper to look at stuff straight through these).
> Actually I have found that I like 5x1 portrait more than landscape as for a start it does not distort as much (game engines tend to handle close to 180 degree FOV poorly) and with landscape the aspect ratio is so wide that unless you are sitting really far from the screens looking at side screens needs considerable head movement, while with the 5x1 portrait the real life FOV is relatively close to approx 120 degrees (which is the approximate area where humans have binocular vision horizontally, i.e., both eyes)
> If I would start today with the screen array I would go for the 27'' koreans. Today you can get three of these for approx the same price as my 5x 23'' are. Ofc you would go slightly over the budget getting proper stands and displayport to DL-DVI dongles but it would be totally worth it. For approx 1000 euros you would get 4320x2560 16:10 screen (compatible with both nVidia 6xx series and AMD 7xxx series) and if you are willing later on to spend a little extra can add two more (altho cards that can do 5x 2560x1440 are only few and higherst (unless you go proffesional,i.e., 3000 euros per card) are the 7870 Eyefinity cards with only 2 Gb of vRAM. No 7970 or 7950 card currently on market can do 5 screens at that resolution, unfortunately
> 
> 
> .


Your avatar is scary


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up this case recently... p280 is an awesome case and was a pleasure to work with.
> 
> i know windows 8 doesn't get much love here but i'm really liking it
> 
> 
> .


u ride fixed? (poster)


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> How many mouse lifts from one side to the other?


Just one. I have a gaming mouse and these go up to pretty insane dpi levels which translate into really fast mouse poineter even at default windows settings. You can ofc fine tune the pointer speed to whatever you prefer using windows settings regardless of mouse dpi. At default windows settings and 400 dpi it would take approx 3 swipes which are approx 20 cm long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went with 5x1 portrait + auxiliary
> LL
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that could be any better is if they were all U3011 screens.
> How long is your desk for all those screens? When your gaming can you see the far left/right of the screens?
Click to expand...

The first desk was 1m 50 cm, but as you notice the displays have been placed in a slightly curved manner (they are there approx 75 cm from my eyes each). The second table is 2m 20 cm, however the displays take only about 1.6 .. 1.7 m, as the center three are straight and the side ones are slightly tilted. Overall 5x 23'' screens for a screen array with diagonal of silghtly over 2 meters.

On the new desk I'm sitting approx 90 cm from the screens so I can see the side screens with only eye movement if I need to. When sitting at 75 cm they were providing peripheral vision but I would need to turn head very slightly to see the side screens with both eyes. Ofc when I'm not gaming but working I do turn my head towards the side screens even when sitting further as its more comfortable if what you are focusing is in the center of your field of vision for me (have glasses and it's just a bit sharper to look at stuff straight through these).

Actually I have found that I like 5x1 portrait more than landscape as for a start it does not distort as much (game engines tend to handle close to 180 degree FOV poorly) and with landscape the aspect ratio is so wide that unless you are sitting really far from the screens looking at side screens needs considerable head movement, while with the 5x1 portrait the real life FOV is relatively close to approx 120 degrees (which is the approximate area where humans have binocular vision horizontally, i.e., both eyes)

If I would start today with the screen array I would go for the 27'' koreans. Today you can get three of these for approx the same price as my 5x 23'' are. Ofc you would go slightly over the budget getting proper stands and displayport to DL-DVI dongles but it would be totally worth it. For approx 1000 euros you would get 4320x2560 16:10 screen (compatible with both nVidia 6xx series and AMD 7xxx series) and if you are willing later on to spend a little extra can add two more (altho cards that can do 5x 2560x1440 are only few and higherst (unless you go proffesional,i.e., 3000 euros per card) are the 7870 Eyefinity cards with only 2 Gb of vRAM. No 7970 or 7950 card currently on market can do 5 screens at that resolution, unfortunately.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Here´s mine, nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my new U2711 screen.


Dude have you got the link to that wallpaper?


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> u ride fixed? (poster)


nah, but Einstein does. here's the full pic of the poster



i'm not sure if that bike is classified as a fixie.


----------



## protzman

haha idk was just asking







kinda looked like it could be from the lower edge of the poster!


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*


What dock is that for the macbook?


----------



## mtrx

This one.


----------



## witho




----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witho*


THAT is an AWESOME setup!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> u ride fixed? (poster)


Do you ride?

Here's the Serotta on the way home from work getting a beer.


----------



## Allen86

My little setup


----------



## Zyro71

annnnnnd


----------



## Carniflex

A portable watercooled PC. Handle on top + carrying strap, 9x120mm radiator. Monitors ofc stay where they are, have other displays in the other spot (at work) where I'm using it. Stuff is in my sig.


----------



## protzman

that's REDIC! what is the need for all of those hot swaps!?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witho*


What in the name of all that's holy has happened inside there!


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What in the name of all that's holy has happened inside there!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What in the name of all that's holy has happened inside there!


he had it all on a test bench then just dumped it inside a case when he got one; lol


----------



## Razzal

This is a pic of my set up I took a while back, only thing that is different is my naga broke and now I have a g600 at mouse.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> that's REDIC! what is the need for all of those hot swaps!?


Bcos of the radiator the back sidepanel is not removable, or well you can but its major hassle so all the disks are on hotswap backplates. The 2.5'' ones are for the SSD's (atm just one which I'm using for caching HDD's with third party software called eBoostr, but I'm planning to get more of these) and not all the 3.5'' ones are full either, but I'll get more of them as the current ones fill up. I'm working with relatively large datasets so need a lot of space and RAM - thats the main reason why I'm carrying my desktop with me instead of getting just desktop replacement laptop. And displays ofc as well. No laptop I can afford can do 5+ screens.


----------



## SenorRed




----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> A portable watercooled PC. Handle on top + carrying strap, 9x120mm radiator. Monitors ofc stay where they are, have other displays in the other spot (at work) where I'm using it. Stuff is in my sig.


Did you have to mod the case to hold the 5 bay hotswap sideways or am I just seeing it wrong? It looked like it was supposed to be 5 stacked from the pictures on newegg.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Did you have to mod the case to hold the 5 bay hotswap sideways or am I just seeing it wrong? It looked like it was supposed to be 5 stacked from the pictures on newegg.


The 5x 3.5'' to 3x 5.25'' is installed as its supposed to. Only "mod" related to that was bending the 5.25'' bay fingers in the middle out of the way as this particular one does not have these cut ins. The case itself modded by a fair amount. It started its life as Revoltec Fifty 3. If interested then detailed parts list and buildlog can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1262095/soliton-dispenser-an-atx-portable-watercooled-case-with-external-9x120mm-rad

The SATA backplates are
3x3.5'' to 2x5.25'' : INTER-TECH SNT-2131 SS
5x3.5'' to 3x5.25'' : INTER-TECH SNT-3051 SAS
4x2.5'' to 1x5.25'' : CHIEFTEC ATM-1042S
1x3.5'' to 1x5.25'' : Thermaltake N0023SN

I'll redo the internals after 16th August when I'm getting some new parts (and some time). Some problems emerged during the build that resulted in less than optimal loop and negated my feeble efforts on cable management so it's all rats nest of wires inside. I also found out that green lights dont go well with red tubing resulting in sort of brownish look.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> The 5x 3.5'' to 3x 5.25'' is installed as its supposed to. Only "mod" related to that was bending the 5.25'' bay fingers in the middle out of the way as this particular one does not have these cut ins. The case itself modded by a fair amount. It started its life as Revoltec Fifty 3. If interested then detailed parts list and buildlog can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1262095/soliton-dispenser-an-atx-portable-watercooled-case-with-external-9x120mm-rad
> The SATA backplates are
> 3x3.5'' to 2x5.25'' : INTER-TECH SNT-2131 SS
> 5x3.5'' to 3x5.25'' : INTER-TECH SNT-3051 SAS
> 4x2.5'' to 1x5.25'' : CHIEFTEC ATM-1042S
> 1x3.5'' to 1x5.25'' : Thermaltake N0023SN
> I'll redo the internals after 16th August when I'm getting some new parts (and some time). Some problems emerged during the build that resulted in less than optimal loop and negated my feeble efforts on cable management so it's all rats nest of wires inside. I also found out that green lights dont go well with red tubing resulting in sort of brownish look.


Thanks for that. I've been wanting to build a nice redundant file server and those might be the ticket. Now if I can just decide between 3 in an Antec 900 type case or 4 in a 1200.

I might have missed it in the build log but how often do you move your system? How are the temps on the hotswaps with the new fans? Also how much does that beast weigh, looks like it's heavy?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Thanks for that. I've been wanting to build a nice redundant file server and those might be the ticket. Now if I can just decide between 3 in an Antec 900 type case or 4 in a 1200.
> I might have missed it in the build log but how often do you move your system? How are the temps on the hotswaps with the new fans? Also how much does that beast weigh, looks like it's heavy?


Take a look at Sharkoon Rebel 12 (although if you are in US it might get a bit expensive as its a german case, full tower ~70 euros. Aquatuning.de has a us branch as well so they might have it) It's the cheapest full tower I'm aware of which has 12x 5.25'' bays. If you have the space then the 3x into 2x 5.25'' end up slightly cheaper per disk although I must point out that you will want to replace the stock fans in these as they are quite a howlers even at low rpm setting. 80x*20mm* they are. If you have room to spare then ofc 80x25mm can be used by using zip ties to attach them outside the backplates. 25mm does not fit inside.

The fan headers in the SATA backplates are mini 3pin fan headers. My thread about the fan headers can be found here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1269129/help-me-identify-a-3-pin-fan-connector-picture-inside-which-is-different-than-the-usual-one-going-into-motherboard-3-pin-connector - after posting pictures someone knowing better than me pointed me out exactly what parts they are including links to electronics parts shop.

I move my rig usually twice a day (on working days) as I carry it with me to work and in the evening back to home. Not that huge problem as its travels most of the way in my car trunk. The total weight is somewhere around 22 kg which is not that bad with a shoulder strap. Hard disks add up weight really fast being approx 700g a piece.

Temperatures - with 80x25mm fans (1600rpm low noise if i remember correct) attached to the fangrills outside the backplates with zip ties on low rpm setting I get approx 25 ...30 C on my disks. The stock fans are 2800 rpm and very loud. I think they were on low rpm even louder than my gfx card. The fans are same on both backplates but somehow managed to be a lot louder on the 2x bay ones.

Edit: If you do not need very high number of disks and do not move your case then take a look at these thermaltake ones. Their advantage is that they do not need rails. The more dense ones have aluminium rails you neet to attach to HDD's - good if you are moving you case with the disks but mild annoyance if you plan on swapping out things often. Thermaltake one is a bit flimsy but it takes just the drive without any additional rails. I'm using mine for doing backups into a separate 3Tb one which does not travel with me.


----------



## Ace_finland

Here's mine, took one today


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> Here's mine, took one today


I love your build


----------



## Ace_finland

Thanks!


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up this case recently... p280 is an awesome case and was a pleasure to work with.
> 
> i know windows 8 doesn't get much love here but i'm really liking it.


I love the P280. Very much a sleeper case and under rated...


----------



## 17mayis




----------



## john1016

Are the lights stuck on the desk or the monitor?


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Are the lights stuck on the desk or the monitor?


Both one on the back top of the monitor otger 2 strips on left and right of the desk
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*


Wow, that's very tidy. And I just love tidy areas


----------



## kylebinder96

Don't laugh, the can of beans and aluminum foil doubles my internet speed.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Don't laugh, the can of beans and aluminum foil doubles my internet speed.


I made a unidirectional antenna from a large can of fruit cocktail and a piece of AC ductwork in college. I was able to pick up campus wifi from nearly 1/2 mile away. Slow as heck tho. I've had to use if from time to time when the router is too far my computer, much faster from a few hundred feet. I've found the omnidiredtional antennas that come with most wifi cards are crap.


----------



## EpicPie

Here's a new picture of my room setup.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> I made a unidirectional antenna from a large can of fruit cocktail and a piece of AC ductwork in college. I was able to pick up campus wifi from nearly 1/2 mile away. Slow as heck tho. I've had to use if from time to time when the router is too far my computer, much faster from a few hundred feet. I've found the omnidiredtional antennas that come with most wifi cards are crap.


Companies don't have the balls to include a roll of aluminum foil and a can of beans with their wireless adapters


----------



## Awsan

sorry for bad quality but i have only my phone for now


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Here's a new picture of my room setup.


classic. Blanket over the window. Same in my room


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> classic. Blanket over the window. Same in my room


Why not just, oh I don't know, use a curtain perhaps?

That's a curtain.


----------



## raptorxrx

By far not as stylish.


----------



## jprovido




----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Why not just, oh I don't know, use a curtain perhaps?
> 
> That's a curtain.


If you would like to order me some curtains, my shipping info is:

Stephen Protzman
164 Carnegie Dr
Newport News Va, 23606
USA

Thanks. My carpet is tan and walls are really light light green so actually those would be great.
Let me know if you have any questions.

Best Regards,
Stephen


----------



## snipekill2445

Sure thing, I got you some of these


----------



## protzman

As long as it doesn't let sunlight thru that is okay!


----------



## Buzzin92

Here's mine:


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> As long as it doesn't let sunlight thru that is okay!


Maybe you should board the windows up, that would also be one less thing to do if there was ever a zombie apocalypse


----------



## b0z0

Switched from Mac G4 keyboard to a Steelseries 6gv2, and Ec2 white to Ec2 Evo.


----------



## protzman

If I didn't live with my parents now maybe I would


----------



## Juni

My little setup. New desk coming sooooooooooon.


----------



## kikkO

Here's mine,


----------



## protzman

that chair


----------



## kikkO

It was quite the wait, for a chair.

I found it on this website, had to wait 2 months (pre-order) before any store, online or off, had it back it stock.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Here's mine,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love that chair, it's pimpin


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Here's mine,


Are those Klipsch ProMedia's? I'm looking for stereo solution and those look like a really attractive option, save for the fact that a good number of reviews have them burning out faster than a $2 lady of the night. Have they given you any problems; how do you like them; do they bump pretty hard?


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> I love that chair, it's pimpin


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Are those Klipsch ProMedia's? I'm looking for stereo solution and those look like a really attractive option, save for the fact that a good number of reviews have them burning out faster than a $2 lady of the night. Have they given you any problems; how do you like them; do they bump pretty hard?


Yup! I've had them for over 2 years and haven't had a problem. *knock on wood*

They bump pretty hard for what I need them to do. I think another member used them in their studio as 2.1 home theater speakers.


----------



## mwl5apv

Here is my setup. It's not much. But it does the job.










I have a feeling my temps are a bit higher than they should be because of the shelf right over the tower though


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Here is my setup. It's not much. But it does the job.
> I have a feeling my temps are a bit higher than they should be because of the shelf right over the tower though


Maybe you can remove/cut the board blocking your exhaust flow.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Maybe you can remove/cut the board blocking your exhaust flow.


I was thinking of maybe taking that shelf out, drilling new holes in the sides and moving it up a few inches instead of cutting it out. Overall I think I need to work on a new setup though or at least get a little side table to put on the left side of the desk for the pc to be in hte open without any restrictions. Becasue I gotta say, upon initial start up all is fine, but once I start to get warmed up, the warm exhaust just get stuck in that aera and eventually gets sucked into my H70 intake at the rear.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I was thinking of maybe taking that shelf out, drilling new holes in the sides and moving it up a few inches instead of cutting it out. Overall I think I need to work on a new setup though or at least get a little side table to put on the left side of the desk for the pc to be in hte open without any restrictions. Becasue I gotta say, upon initial start up all is fine, but once I start to get warmed up, the warm exhaust just get stuck in that aera and eventually gets sucked into my H70 intake at the rear.


Maybe a Ikea GALANT? It's deep enough so your arms and elbows can rest on the desk while gaming, perfect level posture



Too bad they don't make the FREDERIK with the stacking shelves anymore.


----------



## jordanecmusic

deathadder and blackwidow ultimate


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Maybe a Ikea GALANT? It's deep enough so your arms and elbows can rest on the desk while gaming, perfect level posture
> 
> Too bad they don't make the FREDERIK with the stacking shelves anymore.


I looked at the Galant back when I was desk hunting. unfortunately I don't have room for a larger desk setup/corner piece right now. Limited space is one of the many downsides of having to move back in with your parents and sharing a room with your younger brother. Ill come up with something though, preferably sooner rather than later. Ill be sure to post it when I do though!


----------



## johnvosh




----------



## snipekill2445

So...Many...BOXES


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*


boxfield 3...


----------



## WukaChop

Here's an old photo of my rig looking sorry for itself...



When I finally get my new build sorted, I'm going to sort out the desk, because as you can all see, I can't really fit 2 screens and the PC on top.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My new desk


----------



## raptorxrx

^How do you like the backless chair?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> My new desk


Ooohhh! A Cosmos... Very nice looking cases. Got a build thread for that?


----------



## matada

here's mine










and the xbox



http://imgur.com/8o26Z


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^How do you like the backless chair?


It's OK although it did have a back when I bought it but I snapped it from leaning back too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> My new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! A Cosmos... Very nice looking cases. Got a build thread for that?
Click to expand...

Here is the cosmos build log, although it doesn't have any of that hardware in now as I have put my file server hardware in it after I built my new rig.
http://www.overclock.net/t/608404/the-blood-of-1000-angels


----------



## Yukss




----------



## Evilsplashy

Currently experimenting with cable sleeving. I'm going to do a black/red/white sleeve. Black is too plain.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Here is my setup. It's not much. But it does the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling my temps are a bit higher than they should be because of the shelf right over the tower though


Ok, well made a few changes.

I found a small table that fit in the area next to my desk perfectly. So I moved the computer over to a much more open space, This change brought my load and idle temps down by about 5-7 degrees! I knew that cubby was suffocating my rig!

I also decided to do away with the stand and hung my monitor from the wall.




























Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Blaze0303

Logitech G500 / Logitech G510 and Razer Goliathus Control Medium. Keyboard needs to be replaced, but I love using the display to check temps mid game.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Ok, well made a few changes.
> I found a small table that fit in the area next to my desk perfectly. So I moved the computer over to a much more open space, This change brought my load and idle temps down by about 5-7 degrees! I knew that cubby was suffocating my rig!
> I also decided to do away with the stand and hung my monitor from the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!


Go Bears!


----------



## rrims

Never posted in this thread. Thought I'd join.










Mouse: Logitech G9x
Mousepad: X-Trac Ripper XXL
Keyboard: Logitech Y-YU95


----------



## HighwayStar

Some nice multi monitor setups in here







. I feel bad cause I just posted this same pic in another thread to join a case club but oh well







Here's my setup.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Some nice multi monitor setups in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I feel bad cause I just posted this same pic in another thread to join a case club but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my setup.


How is that storm trooper? I was actually looking at it a while back but never pulled the trigger because of somewhat limited reviews and being iffy on whether Iactually want to change cases. Cable management good? And the air flow?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> How is that storm trooper? I was actually looking at it a while back but never pulled the trigger because of somewhat limited reviews and being iffy on whether Iactually want to change cases. Cable management good? And the air flow?


http://www.maximumpc.com/article/%5Bprimary-term%5D/cooler_master_storm_trooper_review
Scored on 8 in the review.

Positive:
"Extremely straightforward to build in; classy looks; massive cable-routing cutout; copious attention to detail."
Negative:
"Good, but not great, stock cooling; no side window; angular top."


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> How is that storm trooper? I was actually looking at it a while back but never pulled the trigger because of somewhat limited reviews and being iffy on whether Iactually want to change cases. Cable management good? And the air flow?


Well for my needs its perfect. I didn't have the money to build another rig (and do it right)to take with me to work and LANs. So I decided to get this case and make this rig do it all. It's a tad heavy but it IS a full tower. Cable management is 9/10 in my book. When you have the hdd fans rotated to take in air from the front it leaves a little less room to route cables, I still was able to snake them in there but it was a tight squeeze getting the connectors through. As far airflow it's decent enough though I feel it's lower then that of a mid tower. I'm definitely adding a fan in the bottom to put more on the GPU. I never tried the huge 200mm fan in the top because I use a h-100.

And a window is available for purchase for about 20$ U.S.


----------



## kzim9

Re-built my 24/7 rig.

Upgraded the PSU to a Corsair 650w and sleeved it. Switched to my H100. and put it all on a DIY Alpha GT3 bench. Still have to tidy the wires up and add another 80mm fan to blow across the MOBO.



Also have two other projects builds that I am just waiting parts for.

i7-860 / Maximus Formula lll / 16GB G.Skill Ripjaw / SLI Evga 2GB 560 / OCZ Fataliy 1000w (pre-sleeved) / Antec 920 / Lian Li T60

i5-2320 / P877-I-mITX / 8GB Corasir Vengeance / Evga 460 / Enermax 1050w / Zalman CNPS-5x / Fractal 1000


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Microsoft Natural Ergo 4000 keyboard and Logitech Performance MX mouse.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Carniflex

The machine is in my sig - 1055T @ 3.9 GHz, 32 GB of RAM, Club3D 7870 (waiting for the arrival of waterblock atm so at stock under air for now) Eyefinity 6 card, XFX 6770 Efyefinity 5 card, custom loop with 9x120mm rad and two Alphacool DT-LT pumps. All HDD's and SSD's are in hot swap SATA backplates. The game on the screen is Deus EX Human Revolution.


----------



## armyslowrdr

Carniflex---like the cat.


----------



## Blaze0303

My typical setup, both monitors are mine. I took this while I was finishing a friends build. (computer on the left is his)


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

Here is my setup. Used for gaming & business (I am self employed)


----------



## raptorxrx

^Would you mind if I asked you what you did?


----------



## CloudX

Found this on my phone!


----------



## Blaze0303

Can you mount the rad on the back?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on my phone!






Holy mother of monitors, I wish I could afford a setup like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> The machine is in my sig - 1055T @ 3.9 GHz, 32 GB of RAM, Club3D 7870 (waiting for the arrival of waterblock atm so at stock under air for now) Eyefinity 6 card, XFX 6770 Efyefinity 5 card, custom loop with 9x120mm rad and two Alphacool DT-LT pumps. All HDD's and SSD's are in hot swap SATA backplates. The game on the screen is Deus EX Human Revolution.


----------



## CloudX

I like it like that, I think it looks cool.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Holy mother of monitors, I wish I could afford a setup like this.


Actually, its not THAT expensive nowadays as monitor prices have become relatively reasonable. Atm Approx 170 eur per display for these I'm using although if I would start today I would go for 3x 27'' Koreans, which have approx 1 million more pixels for the same price. I bought my displays few at a time when I had managed to collect enough funds over about a year or so.


----------



## Blaze0303

i guess your right. i could swing 3 monitors....now if I can get away with it without my wife murdering me is a whole differant story.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> i guess your right. i could swing 3 monitors....now if I can get away with it without my wife murdering me is a whole differant story.


this


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> i guess your right. i could swing 3 monitors....now if I can get away with it without my wife murdering me is a whole differant story.


Hehe. Yeah. Was an idea a bit hard to sell to my GF as well







I promised to not to buy any new displays for some years afterwards. And when I got my 5th display the 27'' Koerans popped up - but I think my current setup will have to serve me for a while before the idea that I really _need_ couple of additional 27'' Koreans to keep eye on my temperatures and stuff mounted on the wall above the 5 smaller ones has any chance of survining the encounter with my GF. I was running sort of like that when I had 3 of these DELL's

The ones on the wall are regular TN screens, Acer if I remember correct - horrible viewing angles but pretty nice if you are looking at one perpendicular.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> -snip-
> The machine is in my sig - 1055T @ 3.9 GHz, 32 GB of RAM, Club3D 7870 (waiting for the arrival of waterblock atm so at stock under air for now) Eyefinity 6 card, XFX 6770 Efyefinity 5 card, custom loop with 9x120mm rad and two Alphacool DT-LT pumps. All HDD's and SSD's are in hot swap SATA backplates. The game on the screen is Deus EX Human Revolution.


Love your setup. eyefinity is where its at







I only have 3 screens myself, but they're 24" I'm pretty happy I made the splurge.
I'm guessing your cat likes the heat the displays put off?
HR is a great game, I'm on my second play through. Love the conspiracy theory element in the story, I think I'll probably pick up the other two after I get sick of the second borderlands game


----------



## Carniflex

Yeah. Cat loves especially the U2311H's which is the older model with cathodes, the screens get warm to touch but not uncomfortably so and she just loves to hold her pawns against the screens while I game. At full luminosity the displays take approx 200W altogether as 2 are LED's and take about half the power of the cathode ones - cathodes have in my opinion slightly better colors tho but mine are not properly calibrated so its just an opinion.

Have a long list of games I'm waiting to get time to play in front of me bcos of the Steam sales, but yeah I kinda like the Deus Ex series and HR is not that bad. I think its a console port tho ? At least thats the feeling I get from the controls, I think the previous ones have been a bit better in that regard. And it seems they just went with "mass effect" style dialog options but over all its decent game in a interesting setting.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

subbed...


----------



## texas comfort

Awe shucks. I just lost The Game.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> The machine is in my sig - 1055T @ 3.9 GHz, 32 GB of RAM, Club3D 7870 (waiting for the arrival of waterblock atm so at stock under air for now) Eyefinity 6 card, XFX 6770 Efyefinity 5 card, custom loop with 9x120mm rad and two Alphacool DT-LT pumps. All HDD's and SSD's are in hot swap SATA backplates. The game on the screen is Deus EX Human Revolution.






That ish is so dope...


----------



## Blaze0303

Changed my setup a little. Now I need a way to hide the cables


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my setup a little. Now I need a way to hide the cables


Maybe some:


----------



## .theMetal

bumping this on my list. Good looking stuff everyone.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Maybe some:


Yeah, I just have to get unlazy and do it now lol


----------



## axipher




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1042991/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, you settling in to your new place?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, you settling in to your new place?
Click to expand...

Slowly but surely, still need to do some carpentry and build a dresser, some shelves in my work shop, and some shelves for those two speakers.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Slowly but surely, still need to do some carpentry and build a dresser, some shelves in my work shop, and some shelves for those two speakers.


Gotcha. It can be such a pain. We are finally settled into our place, which is good since we will be here for a while I'm thinking.

Best of luck


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Slowly but surely, still need to do some carpentry and build a dresser, some shelves in my work shop, and some shelves for those two speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. It can be such a pain. We are finally settled into our place, which is good since we will be here for a while I'm thinking.
> 
> Best of luck
Click to expand...

Glad you for all settled in, and thanks. It shouldn't be too much longer, just need to find the time to build the stuff. I'll be moving offices at the end of the month, so I forsee some possible overtime as well.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

This is how my rig is set up at college. Nice wiring job, if I do say so myself...


----------



## Jesta42o




----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*






Sexy! What monitor is that? And welcome to OCN


----------



## Jesta42o

Thanks! Its a DoubleSight DS-307W great 30in monitor from a noname brand.


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched from Mac G4 keyboard to a Steelseries 6gv2, and Ec2 white to Ec2 Evo.


Where ya get ya rog wallpaper??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irun4edmund

^Yo Dog, we heard you like mouse pads. So we put a mouse pad on your mouse pad, now you can..... mouse while you mouse?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I do the same with a Ripper XXL (soft) and Steelseries 4HD (hard). The XXL cushions my arms/elbows and keep my arms from catching on my wood desk (skin+wood=friction). The 4HD is for my mouse...I prefer hard mousepads and so do my g9x and g500...even the DA and naga feel better on a hard mat...well the naga never really feels good with all its jitter.

Step off *Devious ST* , *irun4edmund*









Devious, how do you like your BenQ? Good looking monitor and I've wanted to try 120hz.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I do the same with a Ripper XXL (soft) and Steelseries 4HD (hard). The XXL cushions my arms/elbows and keep my arms from catching on my wood desk (skin+wood=friction). The 4HD is for my mouse...I prefer hard mousepads and so do my g9x and g500...even the DA and naga feel better on a hard mat...well the naga never really feels good with all its jitter.
> Step off *Devious ST* , *irun4edmund*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devious, how do you like your BenQ? Good looking monitor and I've wanted to try 120hz.


I use a Ripper XXL with a G9x. I don't think its bad at all. It feels perfect, and doesn't stutter.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I use a Ripper XXL with a G9x. I don't think its bad at all. It feels perfect, and doesn't stutter.


I dont think the g9x studders on a cloth/soft mousepad...I think it has pretty bad negative acceleration on cloth though.
The naga is the one that stutters/jitters.

Ultimately, I use a hard mousepad simply because I prefer it...smoother and faster for me.


----------



## EpicPie

Here's some updated pictures of my room, need to get a different table to setup my Technic 1200 next to my CDJ's, but for the time being my old computer glass desk will do for my mixing setup.


----------



## protzman

lots of goodies, kinda cramped for my taste but i do like!


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I do the same with a Ripper XXL (soft) and Steelseries 4HD (hard). The XXL cushions my arms/elbows and keep my arms from catching on my wood desk (skin+wood=friction). The 4HD is for my mouse...I prefer hard mousepads and so do my g9x and g500...even the DA and naga feel better on a hard mat...well the naga never really feels good with all its jitter.
> Step off *Devious ST* , *irun4edmund*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devious, how do you like your BenQ? Good looking monitor and I've wanted to try 120hz.


lol, i have an XXL too. I love it. I'm just powerless to resist Xzibit jokes


----------



## HPE1000

Posted my whole room on the gaming room thread, but here is where I sit.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Posted my whole room on the gaming room thread, but here is where I sit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think the mixture of lighting and the coloring of your wall...it looks like you TV is floating in mid air.







Is it tight up against the wall or is it about 3 - 4" away from the wall due to the wall mount?

Its like one of those mind teaser puzzles


----------



## HPE1000

OMG I never noticed that it the picture it does look floating. It is completely flush mounted like less than an inch off the wall. Same with my bigger 51inch plasma further down the room. I think that one is on one of the thinnest wall mounts you can get. I think it was .23 inches deep.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OMG I never noticed that it the picture it does look floating. It is completely flush mounted like less than an inch off the wall. Same with my bigger 51inch plasma further down the room. I think that one is on one of the thinnest wall mounts you can get. I think it was .23 inches deep.


what's the wall mount please?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> what's the wall mount please?


I cant remember, sorry


----------



## SpecializedPro

HOME!! lol!


----------



## kzim9

Updated pic.....


----------



## CloudX

Nice!


----------



## s-f-r-j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> This is how my rig is set up at college. Nice wiring job, if I do say so myself...


Is that IS-8?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Is that IS-8?


No... ELC AMX.. lol


----------



## s-f-r-j

O Ok









Maybe we should play together sometimes lol


----------



## antonis21

Here is mine


----------



## jrl1357

mines not one to drool over.. but I have everything lined up just how I like it



the keyboard, mouse and monitor are just old dells. to the left is my samsung galaxy tab 10., and just above the keyboard is my seagate external drive. the one thing missing here is the one thing worth showing- my monster headphones. I think I was using them


----------



## w-moffatt

pics of my setup. the 2nd screen is a 26" lcd mounted on an elevated bracket...dont use for gaming just for battlelog,watching movies etc. Getting my brother-in-law to build me a custom desk thats longer to accommodate all the gear i have...
excuse the quality of images...crappy iphone pics...the background is batman btw LoL


----------



## murtuza71188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Updated pic.....


Looks great! Different angles of your room would be good


----------



## kzim9

Thanks! Iwill post up a few tonight. Desk is a mess with a sleeving project I wish I would have got done so I could fold another rig this month.....


----------



## linuxfueled

2 old lian li cases blended for space for H20

Basement gamer

I7 920 @ 3.9 prime 95 rock solid all 8 cores
RAID 0+1
12G RAM 8,8,8,24 T1
SLI GTX 460
Home brew water cooling


----------



## CloudX

Sweet! I love custom stuff like that.


----------



## kezR

mouse: Deathadder
keyboard: 6GV2
mousepad: QcK fnatic


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> I7 920 @ 3.9 prime 95 rock solid all *8 cores*


Very impressive lol!


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my garage rig.


----------



## ben ten

That front fan looks scary as hell, I believe my finger would've been gone for forever if I was stupid enough to put it in there


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> That front fan looks scary as hell, I believe my finger would've been gone for forever if I was stupid enough to put it in there


haha, It does look a little intimidating. MNPCTECH actually makes a grill the fan, I just don't think the money's worth it. But that's why it's in my garage, so no one can be mesmerized to stick their finger in the fan.


----------



## dnnk

Walking dead calender, <3


----------



## Carniflex

At work. The home setup is linked earlier this thread (the one with 5x1 portrait eyefinity). I carry the PC, keyboard and mouse with me, but the display array stays where they are is (5x1 portrait at home, 3x1 portrait + auxiliary screen at work). Lugging this thing around is not THAT bad, it has a shoulder strap and handle and I have just to carry it between my car and desk. Weight is roughly 22 kg (HDD's are heavy + the water cooling system with monster radiator 9x120mm bolted to the side of a case)


----------



## murtuza71188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> "*I carry the PC, keyboard and mouse with me*, Lugging this thing around is not THAT bad, it has a shoulder strap and handle and I have just to carry it between my car and desk. Weight is roughly 22 kg (HDD's are heavy + the water cooling system with monster radiator 9x120mm bolted to the side of a case")


----------



## headoncollision

minor changes has been done since this pic, sold the laptop and got a asus g53 instead and a new mouse hard matt, new reading lamp







etc, I will post another pic of the case, nothing special but this is my 2nd rig that I build my self so not much of experience anyway.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murtuza71188*


Sometimes you just need more power or features than laptop offers, especially if budget is finite. My PC can drive 11 displays across 2 GFX cards, has 5 HDD's and a SSD, a 6 core CPU at 3.9 GHz and 32 GB of RAM all that while being pretty reasonably quiet (custom loop). I could get similar stuff in a smaller from factor format but the price would be very-very high and TBH, for that very very high price I would rather carry around the same box with an higher grade dual socket system in it and even stronger GFX cards. For me its worth it although its ofc not exactly mainstream. Carrying a PC case around is not that hard if you move bulk of the way with car. Just sort of like carrying around a large suitcase.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Sometimes you just need more power or features than laptop offers, especially if budget is finite. My PC can drive 11 displays across 2 GFX cards, has 5 HDD's and a SSD, a 6 core CPU at 3.9 GHz and 32 GB of RAM all that while being pretty reasonably quiet (custom loop). I could get similar stuff in a smaller from factor format but the price would be very-very high and TBH, for that very very high price I would rather carry around the same box with an higher grade dual socket system in it and even stronger GFX cards. For me its worth it although its ofc not exactly mainstream. Carrying a PC case around is not that hard if you move bulk of the way with car. Just sort of like carrying around a large suitcase.


Can I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Can I ask what you do for a living?


I'm scientist (physics, solid mechanics) which in practice means that I run numerical simulations and analyze the results. Well, I do have access to cluster ofc as well, but the cluster is starting to show its age (upgrade will be in next year probably) so some stuff I do I run on my own machine bcos of the memory constraints in the cluster. Analyzing the resulting data can be rather computationally heavy as well. There are alternatives to lugging the desktop system around ofc its just that in my particular case lugging the desktop around is for now the simplest solution.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work. The home setup is linked earlier this thread (the one with 5x1 portrait eyefinity). I carry the PC, keyboard and mouse with me, but the display array stays where they are is (5x1 portrait at home, 3x1 portrait + auxiliary screen at work). Lugging this thing around is not THAT bad, it has a shoulder strap and handle and I have just to carry it between my car and desk. Weight is roughly 22 kg (HDD's are heavy + the water cooling system with monster radiator 9x120mm bolted to the side of a case)


Nice! I need a set up like that at job.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work. The home setup is linked earlier this thread (the one with 5x1 portrait eyefinity). I carry the PC, keyboard and mouse with me, but the display array stays where they are is (5x1 portrait at home, 3x1 portrait + auxiliary screen at work). Lugging this thing around is not THAT bad, it has a shoulder strap and handle and I have just to carry it between my car and desk. Weight is roughly 22 kg (HDD's are heavy + the water cooling system with monster radiator 9x120mm bolted to the side of a case)


Real nice setup, especially for work. Sometimes I feel like taking my rig into work, it would be nice to have something a lot faster to work on throughout the day than this older Mac.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Real nice setup, especially for work. Sometimes I feel like taking my rig into work, it would be nice to have something a lot faster to work on throughout the day than this older Mac.


hahaha







if i had a job job i would probably be in the same boat but man imagine taking your switch too and from work, haha that would be a nightmare!


----------



## shilka

My PC


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My PC


It looks nice but those poop brown fans don't match the rest of the case.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It looks nice but those poop brown fans don't match the rest of the case.


Those are Noctua fans yes they look like **** but they are better fans then the red led fans


----------



## Gunfire

I can't really complain about my work set-up









E8400
8Gb Ram
HD7750
2x WD 300gb Velociraptors in RAID 0

And depending on what I'm doing 1-3 23" monitors


----------



## mironccr345

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Real nice setup, especially for work. Sometimes I feel like taking my rig into work, it would be nice to have something a lot faster to work on throughout the day than this older Mac.


Same here. Maybe a Prodigy build can make that happen?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice looking rig. Love that Noc CPU cooler.


----------



## shilka

Those are old photos almost all the cables in my PC are now red Bitfenix or Corsair cabels only cables that are not red are the case front cables and the fan cables also i will need to buy a new fan controller my Zalman is broken
Sory for the very crappy photo


----------



## ben ten

Here's mine


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> Here's mine












What racing stuff do you have?


----------



## ben ten

What games or what setup? It's G27 with playseat and a homemade e-brake. I useally play LFS, rFactor, GT5 et cetera. Normally just racing on GT5 because of it's terrible physics when it comes to drifting









No serious stuff if you thought so, just low budget fun.


----------



## LmG




----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> What games or what setup? It's G27 with playseat and a homemade e-brake. I useally play LFS, rFactor, GT5 et cetera. Normally just racing on GT5 because of it's terrible physics when it comes to drifting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No serious stuff if you thought so, just low budget fun.


That's cool. I love racing games and I've always wanted to have some sort of setup. Do you use the chair for your computer too? Like to play other games?


----------



## ben ten

Yep, I do. You get used to it, but it might be a little tricky sometimes.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig, I have my eyes on the same 5.1 setup, you sir have taste


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is very cool, possible to see a daytime shot?


----------



## ben ten

The pic is quite old, but when the new rig arrives I'm sure I will!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> At work. The home setup is linked earlier this thread (the one with 5x1 portrait eyefinity). I carry the PC, keyboard and mouse with me, but the display array stays where they are is (5x1 portrait at home, 3x1 portrait + auxiliary screen at work). Lugging this thing around is not THAT bad, it has a shoulder strap and handle and I have just to carry it between my car and desk. Weight is roughly 22 kg (HDD's are heavy + the water cooling system with monster radiator 9x120mm bolted to the side of a case)


What chair is that?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What chair is that?


I'm not sure of exact model as I was not the one ordering it, but its something made locally in Estonia in some small company. Price was approx 200 euros about 3 or 4 years ago if I remeber correct. If you mean the type then its relatively regular office chair.


----------



## chrischoi

Let me know what you think. Slowly getting there. Almost finished. Thinking about some Cyborg AmbX Lights. What do you think?

The dog are shedding. Damn season change.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Let me know what you think. Slowly getting there. Almost finished. Thinking about some Cyborg AmbX Lights. What do you think?
> The dog are shedding. Damn season change.
> -snip-]


We have the same speakers (love those) and keyboard (i want to kill mine with fire). I like your setup. What desk is that? It looks like it might be a homemade door desk, I love DIY projects and I made my own desk too. Nice cable management


----------



## chrischoi

Just learned about door desk. It was a table top from Ikea with legs. I think I should have went with a door desk. They seem more stable and solid.
I like my keyboard. Lol.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I updated my setup, from this:



to this:



a little more neat as you can see. Since I went from a desk to a table.


----------



## InsideJob

I'll post mine


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It looks nice but those poop brown fans don't match the rest of the case.


y

Yeah, dont know why they make them that orible colour, but they are bloody good fans!!


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It looks nice but those poop brown fans don't match the rest of the case.


y

Yeah, dont know why they make them that orible colour, but they are bloody good fans!!


----------



## vf-




----------



## axipher

Latest pic of my setup, waiting on my new Filco to come in


----------



## protzman

Just got a filco this week. this thing is godly... i love it so much







idk if u have had one prior to this one (i didn't) and man this thing is incredible!


----------



## OcSlave

Here's a few photo's from my manpad on the average day.
47" 3dtv on the wall
80" fixed screen on the other wall for 3d projector.
Tv plays 3dvision interleaved 1080p/60hz/60fps 3d and projector uses 3dvision 720p/120hz, pc fuels them both


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few photo's from my manpad on the average day.
> 47" 3dtv on the wall
> 80" fixed screen on the other wall for 3d projector.
> Tv plays 3dvision interleaved 1080p/60hz/60fps 3d and projector uses 3dvision 720p/120hz, pc fuels them both


Nice wallpaper.








I assume it was a ladypad before?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Just got a filco this week. this thing is godly... i love it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk if u have had one prior to this one (i didn't) and man this thing is incredible!


My G110 died last week so I've defaulted back to a crappy OEM Acer dome keyboard with low-profile keys.

I can't wait to get the Filco in, it will be my second mech keyboard ever, my first being a old Dell mech keyboard that was hravily used before I got it.


----------



## SenorRed

Slighty new setup at my new apartment. Hopefully a new desk by this time next week.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Nice wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it was a ladypad before?


Lol
Actually i did'nt let the mrs come with me when i went to get the decorating materials








Wanted black to immerse myself in my 3d


----------



## Archngamin

I recently got a new desk. Sorry for the bad phone pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chrischoi

What lights are those?


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What lights are those?


This using an E17 R7 light bulb.


----------



## chrischoi

Bwahaha.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaha.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


LOL I assume that gun if for pwning noobs when you get mad?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaha.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


That's a disco room u got there not a workstation


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaha.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I assume that gun if for pwning noobs when you get mad?
Click to expand...

Girlfriend put it on my desk because I left it on the dining table. Lol.
Just got the lights in and was too into setting them up and getting them working.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaha.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> That's a disco room u got there not a workstation
Click to expand...

Disco Disco.


----------



## Bouf0010

New toy at work


















Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> New toy at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


OMG!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> New toy at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Where the heck do you work!?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

What does it run and have you OC'ed it yet?


----------



## chrischoi

What the hell nerd?


----------



## CloudX

Haha that looks like an airplane cockpit training rig. Are those touchscreens?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Where the heck do you work!?


im in the air force and this is at one of the training facilities

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> What does it run and have you OC'ed it yet?


haha, i didnt really get a chance to take a good look at it, but the one thing i noticed was a republic of gamers logo on the bios screen on boot up. for the amount of money i beleive was spent, it doesnt need to be overclocked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Haha that looks like an airplane cockpit training rig. Are those touchscreens?


That would be correct! and yeah, those are all touchscreens







except for the 3 larger screens


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Where the heck do you work!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in the air force and this is at one of the training facilities
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> What does it run and have you OC'ed it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, i didnt really get a chance to take a good look at it, but the one thing i noticed was a republic of gamers logo on the bios screen on boot up. for the amount of money i beleive was spent, it doesnt need to be overclocked
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Haha that looks like an airplane cockpit training rig. Are those touchscreens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be correct! and yeah, those are all touchscreens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except for the 3 larger screens
Click to expand...

Very cool. Can you take it home?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Where the heck do you work!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in the air force and this is at one of the training facilities
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> What does it run and have you OC'ed it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, i didnt really get a chance to take a good look at it, but the one thing i noticed was a *republic of gamers logo* on the bios screen on boot up. for the *amount of money* i beleive was spent, it *doesnt need to be overclocked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Haha that looks like an airplane cockpit training rig. Are those touchscreens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be correct! and yeah, those are all touchscreens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except for the 3 larger screens
Click to expand...

So I've highlighted a few key notes here. You must find out what the specs are and get a parts list together for us.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> So I've highlighted a few key notes here. You must find out what the specs are and get a parts list together for us.


Lol!!

I'm also interested in what hardware is in it!


----------



## PolishNProud

Oh and yea ... I use a RockBand Microphone to communicate via ventrillo


----------



## raptorxrx

Current setup, nothing special.


----------



## Dhalgren65

mine mistress
custom stand/monitor bracket
on wheels,articulating


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> So I've highlighted a few key notes here. You must find out what the specs are and get a parts list together for us.


so i tried to get the specs of this beast today but because its not in my "department" i dont have clearance to get that info. The only thing i was able to figure out was that the monitors are all 3M and there were 4 workstation graphics cards in there.


----------



## johnnybh

From left to right; Cyborg FLY 5,Logitech G13, Perrix mini keyboard, Logitech G500. Also the Xtrac Pads Ripper XXL.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> From left to right; Cyborg FLY 5,Logitech G13, Perrix mini keyboard, Logitech G500. Also the Xtrac Pads Ripper XXL.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like that mousepad? I've been considering getting a new one and that one looks epic.


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> How do you like that mousepad? I've been considering getting a new one and that one looks epic.


I love it. been using it for a few months now with zero complaints. Make sure your desk is large enough though its 36"x18".


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> I love it. been using it for a few months now with zero complaints. Make sure your desk is large enough though its 36"x18".


I might just have to pick one of those up with my next Newegg order.









I've been using one of their stick on mouse pads and it has been great but it is starting to get annoying not being able to move it. The Logitech G13 you listed is one of the gaming keypads right? Is it more comfortable than a keyboard and is that a screen I see on it?


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Re-built my 24/7 rig.
> Upgraded the PSU to a Corsair 650w and sleeved it. Switched to my H100. and put it all on a DIY Alpha GT3 bench. Still have to tidy the wires up and add another 80mm fan to blow across the MOBO.
> 
> Also have two other projects builds that I am just waiting parts for.
> i7-860 / Maximus Formula lll / 16GB G.Skill Ripjaw / SLI Evga 2GB 560 / OCZ Fataliy 1000w (pre-sleeved) / Antec 920 / Lian Li T60
> i5-2320 / P877-I-mITX / 8GB Corasir Vengeance / Evga 460 / Enermax 1050w / Zalman CNPS-5x / Fractal 1000


That dope!

where in canada you from?

Sweet STI!


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I might just have to pick one of those up with my next Newegg order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using one of their stick on mouse pads and it has been great but it is starting to get annoying not being able to move it. The Logitech G13 you listed is one of the gaming keypads right? Is it more comfortable than a keyboard and is that a screen I see on it?


Yeah I think its more comfortable. Also yes that is a screen, a simple screen but a screen. Here's a link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126050&Tpk=logitech%20g13
And a review


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> so i tried to get the specs of this beast today but because its not in my "department" i dont have clearance to get that info. The only thing i was able to figure out was that the monitors are all 3M and there were 4 workstation graphics cards in there.


Bummer. would have been nice to see whats inside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> I love it. been using it for a few months now with zero complaints. Make sure your desk is large enough though its 36"x18".


OMG I want one! current mouse pad is big enough and the rubber feet are wearing off the bottom from me slidding it arround constantly to adjust to my current sitting position.


----------



## chrischoi

How much was it?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> Yeah I think its more comfortable. Also yes that is a screen, a simple screen but a screen. Here's a link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126050&Tpk=logitech%20g13
> And a review


Thanks for the links. I need to find someone that has one I can try out.









What do you use the little joystick thing for? Like in game. Also does it auto download keybindings or do you have to program it for each game?

Sorry about all the questions but I'm trying to figure out if it's something I'm interested in.


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> How much was it?


http://www.amazon.com/XTracPads-Ripper-XXL-Desktop-Gaming/dp/B000HTDBWI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349322321&sr=1-1&keywords=ripper+xxl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Thanks for the links. I need to find someone that has one I can try out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use the little joystick thing for? Like in game. Also does it auto download keybindings or do you have to program it for each game?
> Sorry about all the questions but I'm trying to figure out if it's something I'm interested in.


For the game pad you can have it set to default which works pretty decent for most games. I just make my own for every game but I'm picky like that. I use the joystick for flight sims. I used to play them a lot but not much recently. It works very good though.


----------



## axipher

Decided to try Eyefinity + Aux screen in Windows 8 and to my surprise it supports fullscreen programs on both. VLC playing back 1080p + Dolphin Wii Emulator with Skyward Sword at 1080p. (Yes it's running off my *low-end* 6870)


----------



## .theMetal

how good is the dolphin axi? I want to try that game real bad


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> how good is the dolphin axi? I want to try that game real bad


Great, the stock install settings are decent, but I switched it down to DX9. On my FX-8150 at 4.3 GHz, it couldn't quite keep 30 FPS in Skyward Sword, my Xeon at 3.6 GHz does perfectly fine though. I believe the issue is the sound itself, and the FX just didn't have the power since Dolphin doesn't use all the cores. Graphics wise though, my 6870 is more than enough.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great, the stock install settings are decent, but I switched it down to DX9. On my FX-8150 at 4.3 GHz, it couldn't quite keep 30 FPS in Skyward Sword, my Xeon at 3.6 GHz does perfectly fine though. I believe the issue is the sound itself, and the FX just didn't have the power since Dolphin doesn't use all the cores. Graphics wise though, my 6870 is more than enough.


cool, are you using a controller? I guess no motion stuff, which I'm perfectly fine with


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great, the stock install settings are decent, but I switched it down to DX9. On my FX-8150 at 4.3 GHz, it couldn't quite keep 30 FPS in Skyward Sword, my Xeon at 3.6 GHz does perfectly fine though. I believe the issue is the sound itself, and the FX just didn't have the power since Dolphin doesn't use all the cores. Graphics wise though, my 6870 is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> cool, are you using a controller? I guess no motion stuff, which I'm perfectly fine with
Click to expand...

Yep, using an old nano bluetooth USB adapter, a black Motion Plus controller with nunchuck, and a battery powered sensor bar (that thing above the TV). Works flawlessly.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yep, using an old nano bluetooth USB adapter, a black Motion Plus controller with nunchuck, and a battery powered sensor bar (that thing above the TV). Works flawlessly.


gotcha. I actually have a wii, but no motion plus controller. I need to find the little adapter plug in piece for the bottom. I just have been spending any extra money I have on my computer and not my wii.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yep, using an old nano bluetooth USB adapter, a black Motion Plus controller with nunchuck, and a battery powered sensor bar (that thing above the TV). Works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> gotcha. I actually have a wii, but no motion plus controller. I need to find the little adapter plug in piece for the bottom. I just have been spending any extra money I have on my computer and not my wii.
Click to expand...

I bought the controller that has it build in luckily. I was going to get a Wii for the motion games, but no need to now.


----------



## chadwee

Slight update from previous setup

From


To This


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadwee*
> 
> Slight update from previous setup
> From
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To This


What kind of blue paint did you use? It makes the room really dark.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chadwee*
> 
> Slight update from previous setup
> From
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of blue paint did you use? It makes the room really dark.
Click to expand...

IKEA Blue!


----------



## chadwee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What kind of blue paint did you use? It makes the room really dark.


It's pansy blue. It looks different in real life because of the lousy camera
It's a mix of blue and slight purple.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadwee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What kind of blue paint did you use? It makes the room really dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pansy blue. It looks different in real life because of the lousy camera
> It's a mix of blue and slight purple.
Click to expand...

No one has to know. The color looks good on camera.


----------



## chadwee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> No one has to know. The color looks good on camera.


Hahah thanks, just sharing


----------



## DADDYDC650




----------



## rotorr00t

What's that thing on the side of your case?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorr00t*
> 
> What's that thing on the side of your case?


headphones?


----------



## rotorr00t

Sorry, I should have stated, the other side, against the wall?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorr00t*
> 
> Sorry, I should have stated, the other side, against the wall?


It's a part of the tower. Power button, USB, audio jacks, ect.


----------



## rotorr00t

Oh I see, cool, I never seen that before.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*


How is it using a 42" TV as a monitor that close?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> How is it using a 42" TV as a monitor that close?


Pretty immersive and I think I have an advantage in FPS. I can see enemies a lot better. I don't think I'd go bigger though. No issues with it being too big once you get used to it. I always lower my backlight to a comfortable level at night as well.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> How is it using a 42" TV as a monitor that close?


How the heck did you just look and tell it's a 42!? lol those are some keen eyes you have.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> How the heck did you just look and tell it's a 42!? lol those are some keen eyes you have.


LOL... because its in the guys sig rig.


----------



## InsideJob

Herp derp


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Herp derp


Its okay









LOL


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: misc pix


That is one insane setup... I am wanting a 32" TV for my next monitor


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*


Thats interestingly funky.


----------



## funkmetal

My "Command Center" with The White Dragon


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> My "Command Center" with The White Dragon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like yo mousepad, I have it also.


----------



## vf-

Whats the temperatures/case temp like with those Thermaltakes?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Whats the temperatures/case temp like with those Thermaltakes?


My Reference 670's in SLI never go above 60 with the 670 Overclock master thread fan curve http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide and the Reference 670's run hotter than the other ones (FTW's for example). As for CPU I cant say seeing as I have my 3770k on LC with a H100 in P/P (Edit They have been getting up to 75-80 lately)


----------



## chrischoi

This is the setup I have upstairs.


----------



## InsideJob

^ lawl


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> ^ lawl


Having some trouble hiding the wire though. No battery and girlfriend keeps pulling the plug for her hair dryer.


----------



## InsideJob

Pesky women...


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> This is the setup I have upstairs.


----------



## HesterDW

I purposely hid the floor in the first picture to avoid the shame and your disgust.







I went with the "throw everything under the bed" cable management technique.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I purposely hid the floor in the first picture to avoid the shame and your disgust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the "throw everything under the bed" cable management technique.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just because you hide the problem doesn't mean it goes away


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just because you hide the problem doesn't mean it goes away


Well I can't see the floor when I'm at my desk. Out of sight, out of mind right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Well I can't see the floor when I'm at my desk. Out of sight, out of mind right?


Just get some velcro strips, make a neat bundle on each side, the tie them to the table legs.


----------



## cre8ive65

Just got the studio cleaned out and moved everything in


----------



## karmuhhhh

Mine is under major renovation right now, but here is what I just got done with after bringing home my two new HP ZR2470w's courtesy of fl0w3n


----------



## tompsonn

Excuse my horrible photo taking:


----------



## protzman

ahh, the infamous tompsonn and all of his coding glory! nice setup man! those some rainmeter skins your running or something else!?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> ahh, the infamous tompsonn and all of his coding glory! nice setup man! those some rainmeter skins your running or something else!?


Yep, that's rainmeter


----------



## protzman

looks sweet! also like that background







what switches do you type on?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> looks sweet! also like that background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what switches do you type on?


MX Browns








Unfortunately it wasn't that keyboard, nor that set up that pounded out your code....


----------



## protzman

nice! I just recently got a filco majestouch ninja with mx blues and i love this thing so much










and again cant think you enough hahaha


----------



## SupaSupra




----------



## Dynastyy

my poopy desk with my GREEN DRANK


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> nice! I just recently got a filco majestouch ninja with mx blues and i love this thing so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again cant think you enough hahaha


VERY nice keyboard!


----------



## protzman

thanks m8







after having this for 2 weeks about, i don't know why i didn't get one sooner!


----------



## jokrik

Im a big fan of mech keyboard aswell using filco majes 2 here







, is that an abs or pbt keycaps you have on?
can you point out any website that sell colored PBT keycaps? planning to change some of my keycaps


----------



## RpeeKooz

heres my setup from about 6 months ago a few new things have to take more pictures


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> heres my setup from about 6 months ago a few new things have to take more pictures


i have that chair -_-


----------



## jtheby

Terrible and non descriptive picture - but something for now


----------



## karmuhhhh

Just re-arranged my monitors! Yay! Can't wait to add my third monitor


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Can't wait to add my third monitor


and where will that be? lol


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> and where will that be? lol


Well, I will be getting a bigger desk too, lol!


----------



## john1016

Cant wait to rearrange and repost my setup, so many awesome setups.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtheby*
> 
> Terrible and non descriptive picture - but something for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip


I LOVE your setup. It looks awesome man. Very relaxing.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Well, I will be getting a bigger desk too, lol!


Haha had me wondering for a second.


----------



## bgtrance

Where the magic happens








I also have some BeyerDynamic DT880s 600ohm + Little Dot MKIII coming in the mail that should compliment everything even better!


----------



## tompsonn

My lousy work set up:


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Where the magic happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some BeyerDynamic DT880s 600ohm + Little Dot MKIII coming in the mail that should compliment everything even better!


Nice incoming package, very clean setup.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well, I never really posted my desk setup, here you are:


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Nice incoming package, very clean setup.


Thanks brah, I am super excited about the new headphones.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I have a pair of the same headphones you recently ordered, and they're fantastic with a good enough amp. But without one I can't say they'd be exceptional.


----------



## Dynastyy

New keyboard and blue lights on Case


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Where the magic happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some BeyerDynamic DT880s 600ohm + Little Dot MKIII coming in the mail that should compliment everything even better!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think I have the exact same chair, Costco?


----------



## rationalthinking

Damn I might have posted this in the wrong section earlier. Here is my setup, keeping it simple none the less.


----------



## bgtrance

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Damn I might have posted this in the wrong section earlier. Here is my setup, keeping it simple none the less.






Omg that is a REALLY nice setup you got there buddy, everything syncs together so nicely. Everything.....but the Apple wallpaper


----------



## HesterDW

Really nice rationalthinking, everything looks great. Your AV40s look a lot smaller than I remember mine being.... hmm I want bigger monitor now.


----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST






All those GPU's and only 1 screen! The frames you must get!!


----------



## Dynastyy

used the panaram view of my iphone 4s note messy closet and stuff


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> 
> used the panaram view of my iphone 4s note messy closet and stuff


clean that messy closet and stuffs or you dont get no dinners!!! haha









heres mine im just using a razer lycosa and wireless mamba..


----------



## Chooofoojoo

View from my Desk.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> View from my Desk.


oOoOo awwee thats very nice! so pretty, I am jeleous!


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> clean that messy closet and stuffs or you dont get no dinners!!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine im just using a razer lycosa and wireless mamba..


it was clean like 3 months ago i got lazy and just said f it


----------



## Drakenxile

Here's an update of my riggz. Moved a while back and haven't posted the new setups




sorry the cabling in my case is pretty bad i just ordered some sleeved cables so I'll be fixing that relatively soon

Here's whats behind me there's a couch in front of the TV and beside it is the other system


----------



## stolid

Sorry for the phone pic quality. Wish I could have my third monitor, but I had to leave it at home with the rest of my desk (not enough room in this apartment).


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Now for gamming use a Qpad Call of Dutty 3 Special Edition Mate, Logitech G300, Logitech UltraFlat Keyboard (Waiting for a new one!)


----------



## Eatfoodnow

Sorry about image quality, my phone sucks. LG 500G.

This is my setup, I plan on upgrading soon though. I got the MBP last year, I needed a laptop and my dad would only pay half if I got an Apple product (he's a long time fanboy, all the way back to the days of the Apple II). Being an unemployed teen with the looming financial burden of college approaching, I got the laptop (since I needed something to game on, but also a laptop) with value in mind. After I plop in an SSD and some more RAM, it'll last me until it breaks past repair.

I use the built in keyboard (though I badly want a mechanical keyboard, planning on the CM Storm Trigger.... eventually) and a CM Storm Xornet. The second monitor is a 1280x1024 17" I got for free from a friend (I just asked him and he brought one to school and gave it to me for free lol). I've got the laptop always hooked up to a Teac 2.1 stereo system, unless I have my Koss PortaPros on.

Planning to upgrade soonish, might end up waiting for Haswell though. A teacher at school gave me a free PSU (I have good luck with getting free stuff, I'm picking up a functional thinkpad from a friend this week







) and it's a decent CM 500watt. He also made a deal with me, if I get the few computers in his room running faster (he has some old Pentium 4 boxes for students to use) he'll give me one. I'm just going to install a lightweight Linux distro. I'll most likely strip the internals out, then try out my first case mod







with the tower I get, which I'll post pictures of (and probably ask a bunch of questions about) on the OCN forums.

So with a case, PSU, and the old IBM KB9910 I'd be getting with it, I'll be close to getting a budget box to get me by for Planetside 2 (laptop just can't handle it well enough for me). My friend has a possibly still functioning 1680x1050 monitor he'll sell me for $30 (gotta test it first to see if it works), and it's a little over $300 for a Pentium G860, 8GB of RAM, a cheap micro-ATX board, and a 7850 right now. I also have a couple 250GB HDDs to throw in there that I got from a friend, and a (legal) copy of Win7 I got from a neighbor for fixing his computer.

Also, yes, I play Supcom (working on getting better, I play with friends I've converted to the game) and I'm listening to Sam Baker's album on Rhythmbox.

Well that was a lot of words







If anybody is interested in my life story, don't worry I think I've typed it all out above. This is what I do instead of homework.

TL;DR: I only paid for half of the MBP, it was $825 for me refurbished which was an absolute steal (since a Macbook doesn't make any sense in the hands of a cheapskate like me, thought I'd explain). I'll repost my setup once I have the new tower complete, and probably again after that if I can get the money to move out for college (fingers crossed). Also I have a tiny desk







Sorry for the super long post, I got carried away.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Damn I might have posted this in the wrong section earlier. Here is my setup, keeping it simple none the less.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, super clean


----------



## rationalthinking

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> Here's an update of my riggz. Moved a while back and haven't posted the new setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the cabling in my case is pretty bad i just ordered some sleeved cables so I'll be fixing that relatively soon
> 
> Here's whats behind me there's a couch in front of the TV and beside it is the other system






Both the Left and Right rigs actually in that one box?

Is that a DangerDen case also?

Thanks all who appreciated my set up. It is always good to hear someone understands our hobby, my GF and friends surely do not. lol


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Both the Left and Right rigs actually in that one box?
> Is that a DangerDen case also?
> Thanks all who appreciated my set up. It is always good to hear someone understands our hobby, my GF and friends surely do not. lol


No the one on the left in the picture is in an ANTEC Twelve Hundred Case, the one on the Right is a U2-UFO from mountain mods. The blue box is my sig rig i don't have enough room to list all my systems lol. And i just inherited enough parts to make a budget Phenom II x4 gaming rig. People at work sometimes give me there old parts

My Friends and family also shun me for spending lots in computers. My GF used to get angry at me sometimes but it seems to have cooled down she doesn't mind as much anymore.







yay


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> i don't have enough room to list all my system


I have the same small problem also. =)

Just can't stop building rigs.

None the less, nice set up. Would love to see more of your main rig, "Octopilion".


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I have the same small problem also. =)
> Just can't stop building rigs.
> None the less, nice set up. Would love to see more of your main rig, "Octopilion".


I'll Be posting some more pics once i get my cables the case is a huge mess and I'm really lazy i only work on it when i have new stuff to add.

I'm still debating selling my GTX 670 and waiting for the new series or getting a new 670 and w/c both of them


----------



## eXXon

Most amazing setups here








Here's mine using a camera phone


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Most amazing setups here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine using a camera phone


That looks pretty good, I'd love to have multiple computers setup in the same room with nearby monitors.. Instead I just have my computers dotted all around the house. Hoshi, Takara and my Raspberry Pi are in my room (Takara is headless)[RPi connected as HDMI to Hoshi's Monitor], Llano is now in the loft (As pictured on the right below), Rena just moves around my bed








Other computers are just generally stored in the loft too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eatfoodnow*
> 
> 
> TL;DR: I only paid for half of the MBP, it was $825 for me refurbished which was an absolute steal (since a Macbook doesn't make any sense in the hands of a cheapskate like me, thought I'd explain). I'll repost my setup once I have the new tower complete, and probably again after that if I can get the money to move out for college (fingers crossed). Also I have a tiny desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post, I got carried away.


For what you've got and the price you'd paid is a very nice setup.









And, This is Llano (and my Commodore Amiga) setup in the loft and a tidied desk ~
(Note: Llano is just used as my fileserver / filestorage for the most part. Doesn't need a keyboard, mouse or monitor but I was resetting it back up at the time)


----------



## shilka

This is my setup sory for the crappy photo used my phone

My PC is under the table to the right


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Damn I might have posted this in the wrong section earlier. Here is my setup, keeping it simple none the less.


I thought my setup was clean


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is my setup sory for the crappy photo used my phone
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC is under the table to the right


Looks nice! Maybe get some velcro zip ties for those cables if you dont ever mess with them.

gumpert apollo!


----------



## shilka

My PC looks like this inside


I have just moved so have not gotten around to clean up the cables


----------



## General_Chris

heres mine i know bad quality


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine i know bad quality


You're very brave with that cup....


----------



## Dynastyy

moved my PC on my desk noticed better temps lol


----------



## Rahulzz

My Rig:-

Processor~ Intel i7 2600k @ 3.7Ghz

Gpu~ Forsa GTX 560 Non ti 1GB

Monitor~ Dell S2440L 24" LED FULL HD

Ram~ 8GB Gskill RipjawX 1600Mhz (4x2)

Mobo~ AsRock Z77 Extreme 4

Case~ NZXT Tempest 410

Psu~ Corsair GS800 V2

Cooler ~ Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig:-
> Processor~ Intel i7 2600k @ 3.7Ghz
> Gpu~ Forsa GTX 560 Non ti 1GB
> 
> Monitor~ Dell S2440L 24" LED FULL HD
> 
> Ram~ 8GB Gskill RipjawX 1600Mhz (4x2)
> 
> Mobo~ AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
> 
> Case~ NZXT Tempest 410
> 
> Psu~ Corsair GS800 V2
> 
> Cooler ~ Hyper 212 Evo






Nice build, AWESOME photography


----------



## Piciato

Setup And Rig.







Sorry for the crappy quality though.













Specs:
Motherboard: Asrock H77 Pro4/Mvp

Processor: i5 3470 @ 3.8ghz (Turbo Boost)

GPU: EVGA 670 FTW 2GB

Monitor: Dell S2440L

Case: Cooler Master Storm Enforcer

PSU: FSP Aurum Gold 500w

Cooler: Hyper 212 Evo

Ram: G-Skill RipJaws X Series CL9 1600mhz (4x4gb)


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## francesthemutes

The more I see pre-built Corsair systems, the more and more I appreciate the work and effort that goes into designing, building and maintaining a DIY water cooling loop. I would love to post pictures of my setup now, but I feel as if it's incomplete until I get the water cooling components together.


----------



## ckWL

Poor quality picture but this is my setup...


----------



## Luke88

Here's mine



http://imgur.com/HMFnr




http://imgur.com/XVs88


----------



## StayFrosty

Your screen!









I think its a Samsung but I'm not sure what model exactly? I'd really appreciate it if you could provide me with those details.


----------



## Luke88

Samsung ue32es6100


----------



## Rahulzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HMFnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XVs88


sick rig bro


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## b0z0




----------



## Rahulzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*










dat Asus Monitor


----------



## fido

well this is my room+ pc+desk+my set up







like to keep the desktop simple and clean


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well this is my room+ pc+desk+my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like to keep the desktop simple and clean


cable management is a good friend of mine, perhaps you should look him up


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well this is my room+ pc+desk+my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like to keep the desktop simple and clean


that's pretty sweet! the whole under the bed setup!


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well this is my room+ pc+desk+my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like to keep the desktop simple and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable management is a good friend of mine, perhaps you should look him up
Click to expand...

lol this pic is kind of old it was when first time i build it just couldn't wait to put os on it and play some Gaimz, now it looks little bit better, want to buy extension for cables with red sleeves







will do soon from rosewill so i will be able to run the cables from behind the motherboard the problem cpu cable and pci cables came with psu are short


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well this is my room+ pc+desk+my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like to keep the desktop simple and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty sweet! the whole under the bed setup!
Click to expand...

thanks, ye i love the idea of bed and desk same spot save space makes the room feel big , just need to change chair is old and i have to put pillows on it to be able to set on it


----------



## Rahulzz

welcome to ma room




tt esports shock one


----------



## Triniboi82

Small update, got a nice desk setup & a comfy chair


----------



## Insederec

I've got quite a mess. Need a new desk pretty soon.


----------



## lovetobuild

Here's mine, I know it's a bit of a Frankenstein but 4.5GHz under 60C when folding full load is good enough for me


----------



## Burned

.


----------



## Insederec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burned*
> 
> .


Couldn't have said it better myself. You truly are a visionary.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insederec*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself. You truly are a visionary.


lol


----------



## axipher

New Scythe Kama-Panel 3:


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> moved my PC on my desk noticed better temps lol


maybe getting better temp air from ac or under the desk not much space for air flow


----------



## afropelican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> New Scythe Kama-Panel 3:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1139385 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1139386


I would never be able to run a setup like that


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> I would never be able to run a setup like that


Me neither, my kitten would destroy it within 5 minutes


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> Me neither, my kitten would destroy it within 5 minutes


Well with a rig named P***ywagon it would be kind of fitting don't you think?









EDIT: Heh, the word got censored as inappropriate ... quite right too. It seems the same censorship isn't applied to Rig names lol.


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> maybe getting better temp air from ac or under the desk not much space for air flow


changed it again









here


----------



## Insederec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> maybe getting better temp air from ac or under the desk not much space for air flow


Looks nice and cozy! I'm stuck in an awkward position where I have plenty of room for a big desk in my room but I'm using a tiny one. I've got almost no room to put anything else on this desk...


----------



## lovetobuild

Just get a big slab of chipboard and stick it on top.


----------



## austinwillis81

Just need to put 22" on the other side of my desk. Also got the 23" LED Dell for $109 at Best Buy Friday


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eatfoodnow*
> 
> 
> Sorry about image quality, my phone sucks. LG 500G.
> This is my setup, I plan on upgrading soon though. I got the MBP last year, I needed a laptop and my dad would only pay half if I got an Apple product (he's a long time fanboy, all the way back to the days of the Apple II). Being an unemployed teen with the looming financial burden of college approaching, I got the laptop (since I needed something to game on, but also a laptop) with value in mind. After I plop in an SSD and some more RAM, it'll last me until it breaks past repair.
> I use the built in keyboard (though I badly want a mechanical keyboard, planning on the CM Storm Trigger.... eventually) and a CM Storm Xornet. The second monitor is a 1280x1024 17" I got for free from a friend (I just asked him and he brought one to school and gave it to me for free lol). I've got the laptop always hooked up to a Teac 2.1 stereo system, unless I have my Koss PortaPros on.
> Planning to upgrade soonish, might end up waiting for Haswell though. A teacher at school gave me a free PSU (I have good luck with getting free stuff, I'm picking up a functional thinkpad from a friend this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it's a decent CM 500watt. He also made a deal with me, if I get the few computers in his room running faster (he has some old Pentium 4 boxes for students to use) he'll give me one. I'm just going to install a lightweight Linux distro. I'll most likely strip the internals out, then try out my first case mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the tower I get, which I'll post pictures of (and probably ask a bunch of questions about) on the OCN forums.
> So with a case, PSU, and the old IBM KB9910 I'd be getting with it, I'll be close to getting a budget box to get me by for Planetside 2 (laptop just can't handle it well enough for me). My friend has a possibly still functioning 1680x1050 monitor he'll sell me for $30 (gotta test it first to see if it works), and it's a little over $300 for a Pentium G860, 8GB of RAM, a cheap micro-ATX board, and a 7850 right now. I also have a couple 250GB HDDs to throw in there that I got from a friend, and a (legal) copy of Win7 I got from a neighbor for fixing his computer.
> Also, yes, I play Supcom (working on getting better, I play with friends I've converted to the game) and I'm listening to Sam Baker's album on Rhythmbox.
> Well that was a lot of words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is interested in my life story, don't worry I think I've typed it all out above. This is what I do instead of homework.
> TL;DR: I only paid for half of the MBP, it was $825 for me refurbished which was an absolute steal (since a Macbook doesn't make any sense in the hands of a cheapskate like me, thought I'd explain). I'll repost my setup once I have the new tower complete, and probably again after that if I can get the money to move out for college (fingers crossed). Also I have a tiny desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post, I got carried away.


I was about to say..
You have a MBP and you use TracFone?! insanity.
Steve jobs would roll over in his grave









*i use tracfone too, fantastic service







*


----------



## shilka

I have finally gotten around to buy a digital camera so i took some photos of my PC and all the other hardware


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have finally gotten around to buy a digital camera so i took some photos of my PC and all the other hardware


Wow.. your camera certainly takes awesome pictures!







What is it, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> Wow.. your camera certainly takes awesome pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it, if you don't mind me asking


Its a Nikon Coolpix L810 it was on sale and it was one of the last two left in shop if not in denmark so i had to buy it and with christmas gift that still needs to be bought i am broke now


----------



## Lukeovcas

Here's mine abit of a mess though


----------



## elzhi




----------



## Wheezo

^^ Damn that's smexy. The perfect setup IMO....


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Love the Garrus poster, where did you get it? I want one


----------



## pnoozi




----------



## AsusFan30

http://postimage.org/image/e4tlb4f0x/


----------



## rck1984

My computer corner:



And my little Tanganyika buddies, right behind me











_Pics are taken with smartphone, unfortunately girlfriend is out with Canon 5D Mark II._


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> My computer corner:
> 
> And my little Tanganyika buddies, right behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pics are taken with smartphone, unfortunately girlfriend is out with Canon 5D Mark II._


Nice and clean... Lovely!


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> My computer corner:
> 
> And my little Tanganyika buddies, right behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pics are taken with smartphone, unfortunately girlfriend is out with Canon 5D Mark II._


Dang! Which smartphone do you have?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Nice and clean... Lovely!


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> Dang! Which smartphone do you have?


HTC Sensation XE


----------



## Pandemacia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HMFnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XVs88


I love that desk, what is it !


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandemacia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> I love that desk, what is it !
Click to expand...

Ikea fredrik


----------



## ib13ThirtySeven

My desk is a glass L configuration, I have my 37 inch primary Vizio LCD tv, and a 21 inch Viewsonic as my secondary, Razer Lechesis Mouse, 2006 era Saitek Eclipse Keyboard, Iphone 4, Older Logitech z550 with a replaced 8 inch subwoofer with an dual voice coil Audiobahn woofer, and my Razer Tiamat 7,1 headset in this picture. Along with some tobacco, and pepsi, usually my desk has some form of energy drink and mountain dew on it as well. I love my desk and once u use a 37 inch monitor you have zero desire to go back. My x box is wired to this same tv, just across the room. I Also have a powermat, which I charge my iphone with or for charging anyones phone who might stop by, or stay over











Other area is a mess, but it consists of an old 15inch Win XP laptop, and an apple g5 workstation with at 17 inch nec monitor. My oakley collection is also sitting on the desk, but thats a whole different fourm.









A lot of this is on my Youtube including my current 24/7 overclocks.

http://www.youtube.com/teamjnd


----------



## overpower

I would cover the leds with a Π aluminum. And i also think that you are too close to such a big monitor. You ned at lease 80cm distance.


----------



## HPE1000

ib13ThirtySeven: I think you might have my desk


----------



## ib13ThirtySeven

I think I got my desk in 2006 or so, on sale at office max. as far as being close to the monitor, I don't sit straight up, my chair is generally at full lean, I cant touch my monitor with my arm and Im 6 foot 1 so i dont notice any issues with text or graphics in games. I think I'm usually more than 80cm from my 37 inch.


----------



## mistasumo

Here a Video tour of my Computer Setup.




hope you like.


----------



## Rahulzz

My World of Gaming


----------



## funfortehfun

I confess: I'm an Asus fanboy.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I confess: I'm an Asus fanboy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1167149/


Which camera do you have?


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I confess: I'm an Asus fanboy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1167149/


can i get that same look with a iphone 4s all the HD apps are not free


----------



## funfortehfun

I've a D90 with a AF Micro-Nikkor 60mm f/2.8D. Sadly, I can't use any other aperture other than f/32 because of compatibility reasons, but that's OK with me.

Not sure you can get the same look with an iPhone camera, but you can indeed try by using a tripod and having a good source of light. Try this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## Dynastyy

was fiddling with my iphone 4s camra got these kinda nice shots


----------



## Bugs




----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugs*


What chair do you use? Is that the "Sauder Bullet Desk" ?

How is it for gaming?


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## Bugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> What chair do you use? Is that the "Sauder Bullet Desk" ?
> How is it for gaming?


Just a basic desk, nothing fancy







45 bucks or so. Chair i bought from Best buy for about 125$. Black high back leather chair









Gaming wise, my desktop does a decent job on high settings, but still sounds like a Jet taking off on games like crises 2, BF3, Amnesia, and others. I think im only pulling about 50-60 fps on Bf3 on ultra settings ....


----------



## Acefire

Here is Meh Rig 2500k & 7970 16gb 2133(9-11-10-28)




Here is Meh HTPC Rig 1100t & CF 6870 16gb 1600 (8-8-8-24)


----------



## Bennny

My first build. Pretty happy with it.

i7 2600K @4.5Ghz
GTX 670 @1277mhz Boost



I love the 670 but, I am a little jealous looking at the 7970 12.11 Catalyst performance. I am almost considering going out and picking up a 7970 and selling the 670. What do you think? I probably won't though, who knows, maybe there is still some performance to come from Nvidia's drivers.



Overall though, this is more than enough. I game at 1080p and edit some video, photos etc and this system is more than capable.


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## ShadowEW

@Acefire
Two very nice rigs, think you could get an overall photograph just so we can get a nice scope of where everything is setup/laid out ^^~ (Camera panning is nice, but an overall static picture puts things into perspective better for me







)

@Bennny
Looks a nice clean and tidy setup, plenty of usable desk space too!

@metallicamaster3
Very smart and tidy setup, my only niggle with it is that socket fascia which is hanging off. I'd fix it almost instantly. xD

A suppose the only real change from any prior photos of mine would be Iselia's new hiding spot:

(Monitor temporarily there whilst setting up / solving a few issues)

Rena, connected to two monitors, keyboard and mouse. Just something I did out of sheer boredom (and the fact Hoshi is awaiting a Motherboard RMA)


And my latest lil project, swapping my (broken) PSP1001 case to a nice clear case + blue buttons ~


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## AbdullahG

Damn you people and your sexy Dell monitors while I'm stuck using a $100 Acer I got on sale. Still a step up from an 20" HP @ 1600x900.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig:-
> Processor~ Intel i7 2600k @ 3.7Ghz
> Gpu~ Forsa GTX 560 Non ti 1GB
> 
> Monitor~ Dell S2440L 24" LED FULL HD
> 
> Ram~ 8GB Gskill RipjawX 1600Mhz (4x2)
> 
> Mobo~ AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
> 
> Case~ NZXT Tempest 410
> 
> Psu~ Corsair GS800 V2
> 
> Cooler ~ Hyper 212 Evo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup and nice photos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that big desk.....I have one just like it, different color but same size....it's so big it just sits in the garage as a work bench. Eventually would like to take it inside if I can clear a room for an office.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Again, nice stuff and great photos


----------



## bgtrance

Just experimenting with my Galaxy SIII. Nothing major has changed since my last setup pics.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> @metallicamaster3
> Very smart and tidy setup, my only niggle with it is that socket fascia which is hanging off. I'd fix it almost instantly. xD


Haha, yeah. I'm moving in two weeks. I don't care.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that big desk.....I have one just like it, different color but same size....it's so big it just sits in the garage as a work bench. Eventually would like to take it inside if I can clear a room for an office.
Click to expand...

This is actually one of two. I'm moving in two weeks, and the two will become one big corner desk as I'll be splitting up work from play.


----------



## w-moffatt

nothing major except a few nostalgic posters...some favorites as a kid! they arent photo lab quality just printed on my epson printer which i might add has done an awesome job. took near 3 hours to find all of these. Enjoy!


----------



## Katcilla

I usually tidy up a whole lot when I take shots of my setup. For this one I thought I'd keep it a bit more "personal" and let you see what it usually looks like.


Keyboard is a Corsair Vengeance K90 and the mouse is a Thermaltake eSports Black Element.

And where my rig sits:


----------



## oblivious

Keyboard- Microsoft Sidewinder
Mouse- Razer Abyssus
Pad- QCK Starcraft 2 Edition
Cans- Panasonic HTF600 w/ Velour Pads


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Haha, yeah. I'm moving in two weeks. I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually one of two. I'm moving in two weeks, and the two will become one big corner desk as I'll be splitting up work from play.


Oh, best of luck with the move then and hopefully the restructure of your tech.








Hopefully we can see another or few photos in a couple of weeks time of the new layout ^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> I usually tidy up a whole lot when I take shots of my setup. For this one I thought I'd keep it a bit more "personal" and let you see what it usually looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard is a Corsair Vengeance K90 and the mouse is a Thermaltake eSports Black Element.
> And where my rig sits:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that you've left everything as it would be and it seems you're a little bit of an anime liker, at a good guess? ~
(P.s. I agree with your mug







)


----------



## deafboy

Um, work in progress...lol. Cutting the top this weekend.







Any thoughts on colors for the desk?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Um, work in progress...lol. Cutting the top this weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any thoughts on colors for the desk?*


Seeing a two tone, black center with a silver/white trim on the edges.

Personally I'd carbon fiber the entire thing, half black/white but split diagonally. But that's just me


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Haha, yeah. I'm moving in two weeks. I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually one of two. I'm moving in two weeks, and the two will become one big corner desk as I'll be splitting up work from play.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, best of luck with the move then and hopefully the restructure of your tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can see another or few photos in a couple of weeks time of the new layout ^_^
Click to expand...

New layout is gonna be sick. two huge desks, monitors everywhere, and MY OWN dedicated work area instead of sharing the livingroom with my girlfriend and roommates like we do now.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Um, work in progress...lol. Cutting the top this weekend.
> Any thoughts on colors for the desk?


leave it. that desk is dope! so is the color! nice and big!


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Love that you've left everything as it would be and it seems you're a little bit of an anime liker, at a good guess? ~
> (P.s. I agree with your mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Gee, I wonder where you got that idea?








And yeah, I love me mug, haha


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*


Can I ask why I see a lot of people leaving their side panel off? I have a fan on the side and not that it helps that much but I'd cry if soemthing fell into one of my fans or damaged any of my components


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Can I ask why I see a lot of people leaving their side panel off? I have a fan on the side and not that it helps that much but I'd cry if soemthing fell into one of my fans or damaged any of my components


Well if you look, you'll notice in that picture that I also have my back panel off. I was working on my PC before I took the photo.
And I can't speak for everyone, but most people like to look at their nice shiny components. It also makes it easy to tell quickly when something goes wrong. Also, in my case my PC is high enough that it'd be hard for something to fall into it.


----------



## Nebacanezer

That makes sense. I just noticed that a lot of people had their side panels off. I have two children who are not allowed in my office but aside from shutting and locking the door there isn't much that keeps them out of there lol so that's why I was worried about something getting into the case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Haha, yeah. I'm moving in two weeks. I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually one of two. I'm moving in two weeks, and the two will become one big corner desk as I'll be splitting up work from play.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, best of luck with the move then and hopefully the restructure of your tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can see another or few photos in a couple of weeks time of the new layout ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New layout is gonna be sick. two huge desks, monitors everywhere, and MY OWN dedicated work area instead of sharing the livingroom with my girlfriend and roommates like we do now.
Click to expand...

Sounds awesome!

You'll probably have enough space to also be able to then guitar Metallica!









Happy Holidays!


----------



## Wheezo

I am hesitant to post my secondary setup cause it's not very impressive. But hey, what the hell.











It's at my parents house, and a lot of the computer related stuff has been rescued from a recycling depot and given a second life. Not ashamed to admit I look through "trash" because I have found some sweet stuff so far. All the monitors shown, and both "Big Pill" and "Crimson Sky" have been found here (minus the GPUs) plus many other things...

Please be kind, thanks lol.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> That makes sense. I just noticed that a lot of people had their side panels off. I have two children who are not allowed in my office but aside from shutting and locking the door there isn't much that keeps them out of there lol so that's why I was worried about something getting into the case.


If there were children running around my PC all the time I'd probably keep my side panel on as well. Your concerns are definitely valid when it comes to kids and PCs.


----------



## ShadowEW

I'm sure someone is going to hate me for these monitors but, here's the latest redesign of the computer (Hoshi) tucked away into my room ~
(The monitors were freebies, salvaged from a skip and being left to dry naturally for 3 days after being out in the rain for 3 days. They have some scratches and defects {due to being thrown into a skip .w.} but they work just fine ~)


Yes, I have a thing for Pokémon, oh well.








(I'll try and remember to take another photo tonight, one so you can see Hoshi/tower aswell as setup)


----------



## donrapello

My gaming corner. Forever under construction.
Case sidepanels are also being modded so thats why they're not on.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> My gaming corner. Forever under construction.
> Case sidepanels are also being modded so thats why they're not on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great setup....are those PC 360's?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Great setup....are those PC 360's?


Thanks. PC 360? You mean my headphones? No, Senn HD598.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> Thanks. PC 360? You mean my headphones? No, Senn HD598.


Lol i looked at the color and within 2 sec i could see that it was the HD 598 i have a pair myself


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> Thanks. PC 360? You mean my headphones? No, Senn HD598.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lol i looked at the color and within 2 sec i could see that it was the HD 598 i have a pair myself


Oh OK, I thought they were some kind of special edition white Senn PC 360's. But guess I should have noticed there is no mic...


----------



## Boyboyd

Got a dell 27" for christmas. Best thing about it is that now i can use my 23" vertically.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Got a dell 27" for christmas. Best thing about it is that now i can use my 23" vertically.


Rad monitor setup!


----------



## Dylanren99




----------



## exnihilo

DasKeyboard w/ MX Browns, some wireless Logitech mouse (not a cheap, nor expensive model, but it works really well for gaming), and a SteelSeries mouse pad; the big one!

cg


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Got a dell 27" for christmas. Best thing about it is that now i can use my 23" vertically.


Real nice setup, what's the resolution of the 23 inch? I already have a 27 inch 1440p, and seeing your vertical 23 makes me want one.


----------



## raptorxrx

Finally finished my setup (Mostly







)


----------



## core1911

You definitely shouldn't be ashamed of salvaging items in my opinion.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core1911*
> 
> You definitely shouldn't be ashamed of salvaging items in my opinion.


^ This.

One man's (or woman's) trash is another man's (woman's) treasure


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ This.
> One man's (or woman's) trash is another man's (woman's) treasure


One man's trash is another man's daughter.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> One man's trash is another man's daughter.


I fell horrible for laughing at this.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I fell horrible for laughing at this.


HAHAHA it's horrible, but true.


----------



## Toader

Sorry for the bad quality


----------



## Jodo Kast




----------



## Acefire




----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ This.
> One man's (or woman's) trash is another man's (woman's) treasure


One man's trash is this mans job. A surprising amount of engineering goes into digging a giant hole and filing it back up with junk.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodo Kast*


Very nice, get rid of the stock cooler tho


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodo Kast*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been a while since I've seen a stock cooler on OCN!









Nice rig though


----------



## lovetobuild

Yeah please please get rid of that lil' thing. My Arctic Extreme cost me about £20 (~$30) off Amazon and dropped temps nearly 10C.


----------



## hale1278

Just moved into new house few mons. back







, I have the desk for over 2 yrs and abso. love it. Its affordable desk









Front:


Back:


Enjoys!


----------



## tezza192

Here is my setup, only single screens but it does me







Moving left to right

*Gaming PC* - Corsair 600t / I7 3770K / Asus Z77 V Deluxe MB/ GTX 680 SLI / Dual 120 gb SSD RAID 0 Boot / 3TB WD black storage / Asus Xonar SC / 16 gb RAM / Full Watercooling / BenQ 120hz 1080p monitor

*Dell XPS 17 Laptop* - I7 3820QM / GT 555m Geforce Graphics / 3D 1080p 17" screen / 8 gb RAM /

*Couch Gaming PC / Media Centre* - Bitfenix Prodigy / I3 3220 / Asus H77 ITX MB / 8 gb RAM / Radeon 7850 / 120 gb SSD Boot / 1tb Seagate storage

*BT Fibre Optic Modem*

*42" LCD 1080p TV*

*Xbox 360*

*Couch*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hale1278*
> 
> Just moved into new house few mons. back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have the desk for over 2 yrs and abso. love it. Its affordable desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoys!


Please do us a favor and blast that sub and break the xbox









Nice setup


----------



## Crowe98

Sorry for the bad quality, taken with my 3GS. :/


----------



## toyz72

im still looking for the right desk


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im still looking for the right desk


are you in the CM XB club?


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*


Hey dude, put your fan on a pull configuration, it will be about the same temps, (or better) and reduce dust because its pulling.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*


HELLO BROTHER! I am part of your Hyper 212, and Tempest Elite clan.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here is my setup, only single screens but it does me
> 
> 
> 
> Moving left to right
> *Gaming PC* - Corsair 600t / I7 3770K / Asus Z77 V Deluxe MB/ GTX 680 SLI / Dual 120 gb SSD RAID 0 Boot / 3TB WD black storage / Asus Xonar SC / 16 gb RAM / Full Watercooling / BenQ 120hz 1080p monitor
> *Dell XPS 17 Laptop* - I7 3820QM / GT 555m Geforce Graphics / 3D 1080p 17" screen / 8 gb RAM /
> *Couch Gaming PC / Media Centre* - Bitfenix Prodigy / I3 3220 / Asus H77 ITX MB / 8 gb RAM / Radeon 7850 / 120 gb SSD Boot / 1tb Seagate storage
> *BT Fibre Optic Modem*
> *42" LCD 1080p TV*
> *Xbox 360*
> *Couch*


kinda cooped up but i like it a lot! Thats similar to how mine is everything is within a chair's spin away


----------



## fredocini

Current Gaming/Music computer
I just got two new desks from Ikea and because I'm cheap.. shaped them into an L Desk. I still have more to add but this is my setup so far and I'm happy with it .









Current Build...

Lovin the dual monitors









Don't hate.., Got the MacBook almost two years ago for school









Don't like the printer on the desk... Good thing wireless exists!


Now all that's left is to get me some good studio monitors


----------



## afropelican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here is my setup, only single screens but it does me
> 
> 
> Moving left to right
> *Gaming PC* - Corsair 600t / I7 3770K / Asus Z77 V Deluxe MB/ GTX 680 SLI / Dual 120 gb SSD RAID 0 Boot / 3TB WD black storage / Asus Xonar SC / 16 gb RAM / Full Watercooling / BenQ 120hz 1080p monitor
> *Dell XPS 17 Laptop* - I7 3820QM / GT 555m Geforce Graphics / 3D 1080p 17" screen / 8 gb RAM /
> *Couch Gaming PC / Media Centre* - Bitfenix Prodigy / I3 3220 / Asus H77 ITX MB / 8 gb RAM / Radeon 7850 / 120 gb SSD Boot / 1tb Seagate storage
> *BT Fibre Optic Modem*
> *42" LCD 1080p TV*
> *Xbox 360*
> *Couch*


Is that this chair - 

If so you have the same chair as me







(thats my setup btw)


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im still looking for the right desk


Is that a 7 foot long table?


----------



## lostsurfer

Hard to see but using a Logitech G510 and a G700 for a mouse- Xmas gifts to myself


----------



## xStark

a bit messy xD

w/ Bottles of HP & MP


----------



## thenk83




----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is that a 7 foot long table?


i needed a rather long desk, so i made it out a sheet of 8 foot plywood.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> are you in the CM XB club?


sure am. i just posted my cooling system there to. sorry messed up quote


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*


what size monitors?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Setup:
Switch 810
Asrock Z77 extreme 4
3770K
670's with Kuhler 620 mods
seasonic X750

LG 27" 1080P monitor
CM Storm Quick Fire Pro keyboard
Logitech G400 mouse

http://img844.imageshack.us/i/img13571.jpg/
http://img89.imageshack.us/i/img13611tx.jpg/

HEY! Where is your PC?

http://img822.imageshack.us/i/imagexppb.jpg/

There is is...but how?

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/imageask.jpg/
http://img850.imageshack.us/i/imageiix.jpg/
http://img694.imageshack.us/i/imageviqg.jpg/
http://img13.imageshack.us/i/imagexewp.jpg/
http://img90.imageshack.us/i/img13381.jpg/
http://img145.imageshack.us/i/img13371o.jpg/

Walking downstairs to turn on a PC seems like a pain in the @ss.

Problem solved!

http://img99.imageshack.us/i/img13621.jpg/




My desk usually isn't that messy. I have a lot of old batteries that need to go to recycling and the rest of the clutter is just because.
I've also given the cables some slack with strain relief.

Truly silent gaming w/o any excess heat in my little room!


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> what size monitors?


23''
http://usa.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VS238HP/


----------



## HPE1000

That's epic


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Setup:
> Switch 810
> Asrock Z77 extreme 4
> 3770K
> 670's with Kuhler 620 mods
> seasonic X750
> LG 27" 1080P monitor
> CM Storm Quick Fire Pro keyboard
> Logitech G400 mouse
> http://img844.imageshack.us/i/img13571.jpg/
> http://img89.imageshack.us/i/img13611tx.jpg/
> HEY! Where is your PC?
> http://img822.imageshack.us/i/imagexppb.jpg/
> There is is...but how?
> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/imageask.jpg/
> http://img850.imageshack.us/i/imageiix.jpg/
> http://img694.imageshack.us/i/imageviqg.jpg/
> http://img13.imageshack.us/i/imagexewp.jpg/
> http://img90.imageshack.us/i/img13381.jpg/
> http://img145.imageshack.us/i/img13371o.jpg/
> Walking downstairs to turn on a PC seems like a pain in the @ss.
> Problem solved!
> http://img99.imageshack.us/i/img13621.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> My desk usually isn't that messy. I have a lot of old batteries that need to go to recycling and the rest of the clutter is just because.
> I've also given the cables some slack with strain relief.
> Truly silent gaming w/o any excess heat in my little room!


and if you have to insert a cd or flashdrive?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Powered usb hub.


----------



## protzman

nice!


----------



## afropelican

nice but those cables look messy even though you have barely got any cables!!!!!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is that a 7 foot long table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i needed a rather long desk, so i made it out a sheet of 8 foot plywood.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I was "kinda close".









My brothers setup with the same case is on a 66" x 24" x 29.5" credenza desk shell.

I'm trying to decide what the heck to do with my desk situation as well as that's what's holding up my build in the same type case you have.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> nice but those cables look messy even though you have barely got any cables!!!!!!!


I keep it like that to match the rest of my desk.


----------



## BradleyW

Is this thread a cross between rate my cables and pics of your room?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Mine tonight:

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p668889798/e51cba2a4

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p668889798/e51cba2fe

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p668889798/e51cba34a


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Mine tonight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p668889798/e51cba2a4
> 
> http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p668889798/e51cba2fe
> 
> http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p668889798/e51cba34a


Where is your res?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Where is your res?


Looks like his radiator is mounted to the top of the case and the res/pump is up there with it.


----------



## Crowe98

Guy i really need your help, i dont know what to do c':

This is what it looked like before:



And this is what it looks like now (work in progress please help!)

Sorry for the terrible quality its the iPhone 3GS :3





I don't know what to do with my smaller (15'6") monitor whether to keep it there next to the left speaker, or just take it away and make it more clean but with the loss of a second monitor :c

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ecstacy

Maybe move that JVC thing on the far left of your desk somewhere else or put your case underneath the desk to make room. Also maybe clean up the cables under the desk. You can move the surge protector in between your desk and your bed or mount it to the back of the desk to make it look nice and neat.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Maybe move that JVC thing on the far left of your desk somewhere else or put your case underneath the desk to make room. Also maybe clean up the cables under the desk. You can move the surge protector in between your desk and your bed or mount it to the back of the desk to make it look nice and neat.


Oh yeah good idea, i might try that surge board soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Where is your res?


Hi,
Mounted in a double bay.


Ref the rad, there are two. An EK 360 in the top.


And the one behind is the 1260 Supernova.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Hi,
> Mounted in a double bay.
> 
> 
> Ref the rad, there are two. An EK 360 in the top.
> 
> 
> And the one behind is the 1260 Supernova.


Oh right, didn't see it!


----------



## ohhgourami




----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*


You seriously need a bigger desk man.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> You seriously need a bigger desk man.


Not when I'm only living here for 3 months.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Not when I'm only living here for 3 months.


haha ok


----------



## apathyRecharge




----------



## nasmith2000

Had to put my rig in a shelf, never ideal, but made it work by taking out the drive bay in the cm 690 Advanced II, and mounting my rad on the bottom (otherwise hot air was being sucked in through the captured heat in the shelf--hot air rising and all); and adding a couple external fans, one blowing up from the bottom, to capture video card heat--blowing up to the second fan seen in the pic. here's a pick of the case mod--pre cable management so spare the comments


----------



## C.J.B.




----------



## phillyd




----------



## theknappkin

I dont have a picture of my desk but it includes a Logitech G710+, Corsair M60, and a Steelseries QCK+


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


99% Perfect, upgrade that secondary Dell monitor and it would be perfect. Also looks like you take really good care of your stuff. I see zero fingerprints lol.

Actually found that same Dell monitor while, uhm, scavaging







. Gave it to my Dad as he needed it. Not a bad little monitor.


----------



## phillyd

thanks! colors aren't great but works fine for zune player and HWmonitor. I'm gonna switch to 3 AOC 1080p 23" before long, so it wont be here much longer.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thanks! colors aren't great but works fine for zune player and HWmonitor. I'm gonna switch to 3 AOC 1080p 23" before long, so it wont be here much longer.


You looking at those new slim bezel ones with the silver finish on the bottom edge?
When i get my tax return those are what im spending it on


----------



## phillyd

http://www.amazon.com/AOC-E2351F-LED-Monitor-Black/dp/B0071CVTO6
not those, these are cheaper.


----------



## InsideJob

Did a window mod, just need to finish touching it up sometime this weekend. You guys think I should use my second nomination for MOTM for January? They need noms...

more pics in build log


----------



## mtrx




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really clean! Please fill out your sig rig so we can see what you're running. Thanks!


----------



## mtrx

Thanks - filled.


----------



## raptorxrx

mtrx, your setup looks fantastic. How's the view out the window?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


Play any Quake on that setup?


----------



## Draygonn

Nice PLP setup mtrx. Great great cable management and choice in headphones.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> mtrx, your setup looks fantastic. How's the view out the window?


Dark and snowy, finnish winter and all that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Play any Quake on that setup?


Maaaaybe. Anything for sweet karma.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Nice PLP setup mtrx. Great great cable management and choice in headphones.


Thank you good sir.


----------



## Mike211




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the monitor setup, I was looking into doing something similar with my 27 inch 1440p Crossover....but the side monitors wouldn't line up just right, need to upgrade to a 30 inch 1600p


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the monitor setup, I was looking into doing something similar with my 27 inch 1440p Crossover....but the side monitors wouldn't line up just right, need to upgrade to a 30 inch 1600p


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Love the monitor setup, I was looking into doing something similar with my 27 inch 1440p Crossover....but the side monitors wouldn't line up just right, need to upgrade to a 30 inch 1600p


Just get 2 more crossovers. It'll be better







Or if you do go 1600p have the 27 inch in portrait next to it.


----------



## mksteez

Lovin' all the setup here


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, Loving that TV size. Looks really clean.


----------



## HPE1000

Forgot this thread existed








Rearranged my setup yesterday



Spoiler: Killed a TV port in the process lol...







Now I need to move on to getting 3 monitors.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Forgot this thread existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rearranged my setup yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Killed a TV port in the process lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to move on to getting 3 monitors.


Looks a lot better. All you have to do now is paint the patched holes.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks a lot better. All you have to do now is paint the patched holes.


I lost my paint somewhere









I might have to go buy more of it, like a sample size, it was semi custom paint. All I remember was it was called guacamole. lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I lost my paint somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to go buy more of it, like a sample size, it was semi custom paint. All I remember was it was called guacamole. lol


Head to lowe's.







They'll hook you up. Now that you've mentioned it, it does look like Guacamole.


----------



## elzhi

http://imgur.com/3IMddB4




http://imgur.com/h7CIio1


----------



## bgtrance

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3IMddB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h7CIio1






You halfway inspired me to get a U2711 and now you will make me get some Genelacs as well..... My wallet wants to do dirty things to you







Beast setup bro


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3IMddB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h7CIio1


Looks so nice and tidy. You should post some night time shots to show off that monitor backlighting







I've wanted to do that for a while







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Forgot this thread existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rearranged my setup yesterday
> 
> Now I need to move on to getting 3 monitors.


This looks like a lovely place to spend time







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


Totally jelly of that warthog flight stick and controls...








Gotta get rid of that stock windows background though!! I suggest this guys work







http://www.overclock.net/t/1301245/ocn-wallpaper/0_50

Here's what mine looks like until I move at the end of the month


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You halfway inspired me to get a U2711 and now you will make me get some Genelacs as well..... My wallet wants to do dirty things to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast setup bro


thanks and sorry about your wallet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Looks so nice and tidy. You should post some night time shots to show off that monitor backlighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted to do that for a while


thanks










Spoiler: Warning: Crappy Nightshot :D


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3IMddB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h7CIio1


How would it look if it was pulled away from the desk some more. I really want to get some lighting for my monitos but they are not close to the wall.


----------



## xTweetyBird

New desk.


----------



## Tonza

Little updated







Black & White pic, since this SGS3 camera colors are not so good


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

A little messy at the moment. Sorry for the horrific phone pictures. My SD reader is currently broken, so I am unable to use my good camera.


----------



## Draygonn

2500th post


----------



## Shev7chenko

Mine. (I really need to get my canon camera back)


----------



## pnoozi




----------



## metallicamaster3

Crappy quality, but I enjoy panorama. Playing with the new iPhone.


----------



## diesel678

Pretty basic..


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


umm, Pics a little dark. Take a better one so we can see what you're rocking.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Crappy quality, but I enjoy panorama. Playing with the new iPhone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Iphone 5? Nice set up by the way.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diesel678*
> 
> Pretty basic..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's as basic as you can get. What kind of keyboard is that. Is it an older mechanical key board?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Crappy quality, but I enjoy panorama. Playing with the new iPhone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone 5? Nice set up by the way.
Click to expand...

No, just a 4S. Had to move to one for work from my beloved Droid 4. The only thing I really miss? 4G.


----------



## KorporalKoolAid

CM storm Trigger, R.A.T. 7, Razer Sphex, Astro A40s and a Logitech G15 (sorry its so dark!)


----------



## diesel678

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> umm, Pics a little dark. Take a better one so we can see what you're rocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone 5? Nice set up by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's as basic as you can get. What kind of keyboard is that. Is it an older mechanical key board?





Its a TVS Gold mechanical i got whilst in India last year for 800 Rupees, it has cherry MX blues. I really liked the old-school look of it unfortunately though they were out of the white/grey colour which i think looks awesome.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Using the Logitech G500 with the Logitech G110. Audio setup is a pair of Alesis M1 MKII active monitors, Sennheiser HD 215s and a Roland UA-55 Quad Capture sound card.


----------



## EpicPie

What are the driver diaphragms made of on those Alesis monitors?


----------



## deafboy

As it currently sits...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> What are the driver diaphragms made of on those Alesis monitors?


I believe its made of a non-woven carbon fiber.


----------



## EpicPie

@deafboy;
Looks clean, I like how you proportional your portrait mode monitors are.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I believe its made of a non-woven carbon fiber.


Pretty.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @deafboy;
> Looks clean, I like how you proportional your portrait mode monitors are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty.


Thanks


----------



## broadbandaddict

Just got a new keyboard today and figured I'd show off my new setup.









So first up the whole setup:




And some close ups of the new keyboard (haven't seen a purple around here):


Spoiler: Keyboard Pron


----------



## deafboy

I feel odd for digging pink as much as I do on that keyboard...lol. Nice!


----------



## scogoth

Razor Blackwidow and CMStorm Sentinel


----------



## HPE1000

I like the pink keyboard.

Don't think I have posted here recently, decided to buy a new monitor while my computer is out of commission.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat Asus Monitor


I have that monitor. It works wonders


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I feel odd for digging pink as much as I do on that keyboard...lol. Nice!


Thanks man. I was a little worried about what it would look like after I ordered it (I was debating between this and a white backlight) but I'm happy with the keyboard, looks good and just oozes quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like the pink keyboard.
> 
> Don't think I have posted here recently, decided to buy a new monitor while my computer is out of commission.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


Thanks. That looks like a really nice new monitor.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like the pink keyboard.
> 
> Don't think I have posted here recently, decided to buy a new monitor while my computer is out of commission.


Nice man... I have them same speakers. Truly beast sound for the price you pay for them.


----------



## xTweetyBird

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Just got a new keyboard today and figured I'd show off my new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first up the whole setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some close ups of the new keyboard (haven't seen a purple around here):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Keyboard Pron






What keyboard is that?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> 
> What keyboard is that?


looks like Ducky DK9087 Shine II TKL


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


It is indeed the Ducky Shine II DK9087S2 Tenkeyless. I got Cherry Black switches and really really like the keyboard, best one I've ever owned (but my first mechanical).









Side question for anybody that may know: what are good wrist rests for tenkeyless boards? I've been considering the Ducky branded one but it seems a little pricey.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Nice man... I have them same speakers. Truly beast sound for the price you pay for them.


They really are, they sound good, the bass is lacking though. Sounds like surround sound in games like call of duty.


----------



## BrighteousPony

This is my setup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





^^ That is where everything happens, 4 dairy milk chocolates (already eaten), 4 cups, PC on the Right >



^^ bit closer up to where everything happens, dairy milk chocolate rubbish there and my keyboard (Logitech G105) my mouse (Razer Abyssus).



^^ thats where I rest, terrible I know, pencil case, blankets at the back (I kick it off every night) and my $50 pair of (cheapest) gaming headset. Forgot about the top of the pic where the ribbons are from the Primary School days, running.












^^ thats some junk I have on the top of my cupboard, its mostly a pile of ****, except the 1TB external HDD, I put that there to look like I have money to buy tech stuff, it doesn't seem to be working. Also my room is extremely small, others have large rooms that have big desks to store there PC's on and other peripherals I just can't do that. Anyway thanks, I would like some feedback.


----------



## InsideJob

New place and new keyboard. Rosewill ivory edition with mx browns








Second monitor is inactive, going to add an extension to my desk for it.


----------



## BrighteousPony

Quote:


> New place and new keyboard. Rosewill ivory edition with mx browns
> Second monitor is inactive, going to add an extension to my desk for it.


Very nice setup there my friend, I like the case and the way its positioned.


----------



## Ryinator

I ran to Ikea and got some RGB LED strips, and now my setup is complete!

New AudioEngine A2 speakers too!




And here's the wires behind the desk, thought I'd throw this in:


----------



## EpicPie

^ Your setup looks nice.


----------



## kinvara

[/URL]


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryinator*
> 
> I ran to Ikea and got some RGB LED strips, and now my setup is complete!
> 
> New AudioEngine A2 speakers too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the wires behind the desk, thought I'd throw this in:






Razer fanboy :3


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Razer fanboy :3


Add me to the list...


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Add me to the list...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Heheh, i must say though, i do own a 2012 Mamba, and a Goliathus mouse pad. :3


----------



## Greatest Ape




----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup, try getting a small piece of acoustic foam under each of your speakers so they're pointed up at you.


----------



## Greatest Ape

Thanks! I've actually been trying to find a good set of desk stands, unsuccessfully so far. Any recommendations?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatest Ape*
> 
> Thanks! I've actually been trying to find a good set of desk stands, unsuccessfully so far. Any recommendations?


You can make one from ikea parts.

I use CDJ stands for my monitors so they're elevated and pointed toward my head.

I've never researched actual speaker stands so I can't say.

While I'm at it, here's a current picture of my setup.


----------



## AbdullahG

clean dem wires


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> clean dem wires


It's the dinosaurs fault.


----------



## mksteez




----------



## Dylanren99

Does this count


----------



## Modus

Hopefully upgrading to the new U2713 at the end of this month.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this count


Was that with 3DS Max?


----------



## Dylanren99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Was that with 3DS Max?


No, SketchUp


----------



## Seredin

There's an old Nintendo on top of the receiver now, too.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> No, SketchUp


Ah, ok, how hard is it to model the components of a PC anyway..?


----------



## kinvara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Ah, ok, how hard is it to model the components of a PC anyway..?


I am also wondering... This could be a great decision maker if I should go through with a mod plan








I have sketch up but I bet you got it from a model plugin... Can u give us a link?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinvara*
> 
> I am also wondering... This could be a great decision maker if I should go through with a mod plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sketch up but I bet you got it from a model plugin... Can u give us a link?


In Sketchup if you go to WIndow>Components it will pull up a search box so you can search the 3D Warehouse.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> In Sketchup if you go to WIndow>Components it will pull up a search box so you can search the 3D Warehouse.


Im guessing they have a lot of models for PC parts...?


----------



## Paradox me

How ridiculous do these speakers look?


----------



## kinvara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> How ridiculous do these speakers look?


not as ridiculous as mine haha


----------



## LifeDisturbens

The screen on the picture will be changed against an 22" from samsung, getting that for like 20 bucks. Lucky me!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> How ridiculous do these speakers look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's just nonsense.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Im guessing they have a lot of models for PC parts...?


They have a lot of parts but not all of them (duh). I usually try to find a part that would match the dimensions of what I'm modeling instead of worrying what it looks like. For example a Seagate drive instead of a Western Digital, an MSI mATX board instead of an ASUS mATX board, etc. Should be able to get an entire computer built with that method.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> How ridiculous do these speakers look?


That's just cool!









I Dig it!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorporalKoolAid*
> 
> CM storm Trigger, R.A.T. 7, Razer Sphex, Astro A40s and a Logitech G15 (sorry its so dark!)


How has noone asked what your background is and where it came from... I need that image :-D


----------



## rck1984

My current setup, i like it clean and simple









What you can see on the pictures:

- Corsair Graphite 600T SE.
- Crossover 27Q IPS.
- Razer Naga / Razer BlackWidow Stealth.
- Apple iPad Mini white.
- Canon Pixma MG6150.
- Fractal Design R4 black. (Home Server)
- Sennheiser 558 headphones.

- Ikea Galant white desk.
- Furniture made out of 2x Ikea Lack white tables.
- Ikea Markus chair.


----------



## kinvara

SOOO WHITE O.O


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinvara*
> 
> SOOO WHITE O.O


White is the new black! (again)


----------



## kinvara

*MOOOM WE NEED TO GO TO LOWES!* haha


----------



## Jester435

Very clever with the Lack white Tables!

I might just go grab another one to do that myself. What did you use to connect them? Just wood glue?


----------



## AbdullahG

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup, i like it clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you can see on the pictures:
> 
> - Corsair Graphite 600T SE.
> - Crossover 27Q IPS.
> - Razer Naga / Razer BlackWidow Stealth.
> - Apple iPad Mini white.
> - Canon Pixma MG6150.
> - Fractal Design R4 black. (Home Server)
> - Sennheiser 558 headphones.
> 
> - Ikea Galant white desk.
> - Furniture made out of 2x Ikea Lack white tables.
> - Ikea Markus chair.





SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup, i like it clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you can see on the pictures:
> 
> - Corsair Graphite 600T SE.
> - Crossover 27Q IPS.
> - Razer Naga / Razer BlackWidow Stealth.
> - Apple iPad Mini white.
> - Canon Pixma MG6150.
> - Fractal Design R4 black. (Home Server)
> - Sennheiser 558 headphones.
> 
> - Ikea Galant white desk.
> - Furniture made out of 2x Ikea Lack white tables.
> - Ikea Markus chair.


Dude that is soooooo perfect. So clean so shiny!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Very clever with the Lack white Tables!
> 
> I might just go grab another one to do that myself. What did you use to connect them? Just wood glue?


It was a little tricky actually, mainly because i wanted the tables to be the same height as my desk. Therefore i had to remove a part of the legs to make it fit, quite easy you'd say... but the legs of these tables are completely hollow on the inside (explains the price-tag i guess). On the bottom of the legs is a small wooden block attached to make it sturdy, and to be able to actually screw it into the other part of the table. (hopefully you can still follow.. ). So i took a saw, cut off the legs and removed the little block from the part that was left, i reapplied the block into the legs that i was going to use. After that is done, its just a matter of glueing, with indeed regular wood glue. Costs about $ 20,00 and 30min of work







And it perfectly does the job









Here is a picture i found on the net, it explains it a little better perhaps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY


Cheers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Dude that is soooooo perfect. So clean so shiny!


Thanks







I like it to be clean and simple.. Getting crazy of messy desks!
I love the simplicity of black and white, the interior of my case is kind of the same









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8183134237/
Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## protzman

My setup to be: (havent finished my comp yet but got these monitors yesterday do top it all off







will update pics as soon as i can!)


----------



## HPE1000

Those the AOC monitors?


----------



## protzman

nope some new acer monitors, They just came out, and they ARE NICE!
They do look similar to those new AOC ones though, but the bottom bezel on the aoc ones is alot bigger than these. and these are glossy screens, aoc ones are anti glare


----------



## HPE1000

Link?


----------



## protzman

Here ya go!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Here ya go!


We need a picture of them on so we can see how slim the borders are. I might be recommending this monitor to a client tomorrow.


----------



## HPE1000

Monitor size/res failure lol

Colbert Report FTW


----------



## mironccr345

Finally hung my 50" in my bedroom.


----------



## protzman

niceee! want to hang my 42" cause i hate my stupid tv stand. But i still live with the rents and they say "we dont want holes in the wall" lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> My setup to be: (havent finished my comp yet but got these monitors yesterday do top it all off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will update pics as soon as i can!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice monitors protz!
Now finish that rig so you can actually use them!


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart*
> 
> Current setup,


Awesome PC setup until I saw that "console" ughhhhh


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djghost454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> 
> _Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> I spot a grinder, lazy bastard


Its a space case right? I have the same grinder... dont ever boil it to try to get it clean worst mistake ever!


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> wow, urs all look so clean lol
> 
> woke up, got coffee, read this thread and took a picture.. didnt clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft reclusa keyboard
> 
> CM storm sentinel advanced mouse 5600dpi
> 
> Steelseries 5L Pro gaming mousepad
> 
> ****ty 19inch monitor
> 
> Bad-ass p.a stereo


PUFF PUFF PASS!


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*
> 
> Two things about this pic;
> 
> -I see a blunt + paper
> 
> -and i see a baggy..
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 
> _wow, urs all look so clean lol
> 
> woke up, got coffee, read this thread and took a picture.. didnt clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft reclusa keyboard
> 
> CM storm sentinel advanced mouse 5600dpi
> 
> Steelseries 5L Pro gaming mousepad
> 
> ****ty 19inch monitor
> 
> Bad-ass p.a stereo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Not a blunt, just papers and a joint SON!


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom note: half of this isnt usually on the desk


if we guess which half will you share?


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


What is this? you have to show us more than just this. TEASE! i need to see more of your custom build.


----------



## Paradigm84

5 comments in a row, wow.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsofaKingDumb*
> 
> -snip-


Hi







There is an easier way to quote multiple posts and I thought it would be helpful to share.
Start with the first post you would like to reference and hit the "Multi" button

Continue to scroll through the pages, and if you notice another post you would like to quote, hit Multi again as you go along.
Then when you reach your final post and are done, and would like to starting editing and actually typing your quote. Lastly hit the "Quote" button.

You should end up with something looking like this.

Notice the multiple quotes.


----------



## Gunfire

Also, use the spoiler tags when quoting pictures!


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an easier way to quote multiple posts and I thought it would be helpful to share.
> Start with the first post you would like to reference and hit the "Multi" button
> 
> Continue to scroll through the pages, and if you notice another post you would like to quote, hit Multi again as you go along.
> Then when you reach your final post and are done, and would like to starting editing and actually typing your quote. Lastly hit the "Quote" button.
> 
> You should end up with something looking like this.
> 
> Notice the multiple quotes.


Thanks for the heads up Mike. It was also part because I was just going through the posts and I saw each one and had to post something about them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsofaKingDumb*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Mike. It was also part because I was just going through the posts and I saw each one and had to post something about them.


In which case you can also go back and edit the post to include the extra stuff.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsofaKingDumb*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Mike. It was also part because I was just going through the posts and I saw each one and had to post something about them.


Sure thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In which case you can also go back and edit the post to include the extra stuff.


Bingo


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Thanks for the tips guys I will do in the future. Here is a post of my setup hope you like!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> niceee! want to hang my 42" cause i hate my stupid tv stand. But i still live with the rents and they say "we dont want holes in the wall" lol


Holes Smoles! Just do it. Fill the holes in before you leave. Even thought NN isn't that far from VB, i'll hook it up. Just need a hand hanging it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice monitors protz!
> Now finish that rig so you can actually use them!


I think he just finished. Now show those pics with the monitors powered up. http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/37590#post_19303053
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsofaKingDumb*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys I will do in the future. Here is a post of my setup hope you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man, who's the babe on the wall.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Ducky DK 9087 Shine 2 + Roccat Savu + Razer Destructor + Roccat Mousebungee + Xbox Controller + Creative Aurvana Live! Headset:


----------



## UsofaKingDumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Holes Smoles! Just do it. Fill the holes in before you leave. Even thought NN isn't that far from VB, i'll hook it up. Just need a hand hanging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just finished. Now show those pics with the monitors powered up. http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/37590#post_19303053
> Nice man, who's the babe on the wall.


Shes a former cheerleader for the greatest team in the world. The Redskins! HTTR!


----------



## Bennny

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatest Ape*






That looks really nice and comfortable. Love the mix of old and new. Especially the seat and the map on the wall! And the lack of cables. Really well done.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> niceee! want to hang my 42" cause i hate my stupid tv stand. But i still live with the rents and they say "we dont want holes in the wall" lol


Well you can always put that thing at the wall for the holes. And then of course you will have to paint it.


----------



## bevo

Here's a picture of my setup. I use it for pretty much just gaming. I would like to get some better cable management going on, but really I don't care enough about it to do it. I also thought about mounting the speakers to the monitor stand so they would look better, but didn't want it to vibrate the monitors.
The seat is a playseat evolution
Fanatec clubsport wheel base and both rims
clubsport pedals
Thrustmaster shifter
asus 27 inch monitors with a simseats triple stand
couple different mice and a trackpad
logitech keyboard
5.1 polk surround
denon amp
2X buttkicker mini LFE SE with adcom amp
1 buttkicker gamer
transducers ran with simvibe software
New ipad running Ihud for the button box
PC specs in my sig


----------



## Draygonn

^^^I Love It!


----------



## protzman

updated!


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> updated!






That is the cleanest setup man, looks sick!


----------



## protzman

thanks man


----------



## AbdullahG

I had my doubts about the G1.Sniper; green seems difficult to incorporate in many builds. You proved me wrong, and definitely made it look great.


----------



## protzman

thanks alot man!


----------



## Paradigm84

Also your keyboard is the less ricey version of mine still.


----------



## Chris13002

Pics of my of my room with some toys
And for insurance purposes...

















And... when I open my window shade...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice set up!

But is your Antec 900 as loud as mine was?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice set up!
> 
> But is your Antec 900 as loud as mine was?


Thanks - it's the Antec 1200 and half the fans are set to low and the other half is medium speed - 10 120mm fans total... and the H100 stock fans are the loud.
Loudest thing would be if I put a CD in, or if the GPU fan speeds go above 70%...
Other than that, I sleep next to this thing on every night...


----------



## mistasumo




----------



## quandos

Im pretty new here, but here are my pics. Please excuse the crappy camera, its from my s2








Anyways if anyone can tell me how i can perhaps improve the internal aesthetics for my build, id really appreciate it


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quandos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty new here, but here are my pics. Please excuse the crappy camera, its from my s2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways if anyone can tell me how i can perhaps improve the internal aesthetics for my build, id really appreciate it


Looks like a nice setup. As for the interior of the case I would recommend some cable management, try to get all the cables bunched up together and not strung out around the case. You might have to get some extensions or new cables to get them completely hidden as well. Try to get as many of the cables as possible behind the back panel as well. Try a little of that and it should improve dramatically.


----------



## quandos

Oh thanks a lot mate! Will do. Do you think the corsair white sleeved cables that you can order are worthwhile?


----------



## protzman

Yeah, if they are compatible with you psu that would increase the looks of your build 10 fold,


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Yeah, if they are compatible with you psu that would increase the looks of your build 10 fold,


Agreed. Get those and route them tight around the case, bundle up the SATA cables and other cables running around the case and it'd be a 10 in my book.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good man. Jelly of those thin bezels.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

5 More months, and i can post a pic... Lol

All i need is:
2 BenQ XL2420T 120 Hz.
1 Asus ROG 4way SLI Compatible Board (Forgot the name)
1 GTX 670 PE.

1 item per month.


----------



## HPE1000

If you got one a month, it would be 4 months


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> 5 More months, and i can post a pic... Lol
> 
> 1 Asus ROG 4way SLI Compatible Board (Forgot the name)


Maximus v extreme?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Maximus v extreme?


ASUS Maximus V Extreme, Socket-1155 yep. Ta


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you got one a month, it would be 4 months


Yeah, but getting for 450£ water cooling in 10 days soo


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> updated!


My jelly is hard to contain... there's far too much win going on in this setup. I just feel like you need a bigger more sturdy desk and put that rig up on there with the back side against the wall so it's more easily visible


----------



## InsideJob

Here's my current setup now that it's all tidy and nice enough to show since moving into the new place.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Here's my current setup now that it's all tidy and nice enough to show since moving into the new place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty clean set up you have there. Doesn't it hurt your neck to look at your left screen?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Pretty clean set up you have there. Doesn't it hurt your neck to look at your left screen?


It would if I looked at it for extended periods of time however I only use it as a status display pretty much. It always has HWmonitor open on it and I throw teamspeak over there and whatnot when I have it on. So I only ever glance over at it. Also useful when streaming but I don't do that much as my CPU doesn't push games very well when I do.


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> updated!






I notice the Corsair SP2500's... nice, but where are the satelites?


----------



## protzman

Just in that pic i had them behind the monitors. I had just set up the monitors and hadn't come up with a place for the speakers yet!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Currently this is my setup. I have already purchased a new monitor, keyboard and mouse for my rig that is under my desk so when i get my new stuff i'll post new pics.


----------



## BritishBob

So I got a pair of new editions... Figured I would post here.

Warning lost of images.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














My mouse is waiting for RMA and that is a 5970 just sat on my bed next to my CAT cables. Needed them for a pratical exam today. Not to bad for a student.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

New parts


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So I got a pair of new editions... Figured I would post here.
> 
> Warning lost of images.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mouse is waiting for RMA and that is a 5970 just sat on my bed next to my CAT cables. Needed them for a pratical exam today. Not to bad for a student.


Nice new keyboard Bob, I enjoy the look of the stealth keys the more I look at them







Quite the room you have there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> New parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







A whole new machine pretty much


----------



## b0z0




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*


Jelly of the working mouse... And is that an OCN keyboard...


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## duhjuh

just an overall..you cant see my speakers in this though (sony floor standing with an 8"sub a 4 inch mid a and a wee lil tweeter in each one...) also cant see the receiver i guess
oh well maybe il take more this weekend after i clean up a lil bit


----------



## Crowe98

Guys, can we all remember to hide, or add quotes as 'spoilers' so we can conserve space on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Guys, can we all remember to hide, or add quotes as 'spoilers' so we can conserve space on this thread. Thanks!


Yes sir!

Don't want to get this thread too full after all.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes! always love to see futurama playing


----------



## GasMan320

Hi guys,

Here's my setup of the rig from my signature. Sorry for the poor phone camera quality.

I built a little wooden frame to raise up my computer tower a few inches off the carpet so that it wouldn't suck in dust and let the PSU fan do its job. Works really well!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yes! always love to see futurama playing


I have seen every episode, I think I need to watch 3 or more of the most current episodes and that is it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my setup of the rig from my signature. Sorry for the poor phone camera quality.
> 
> I built a little wooden frame to raise up my computer tower a few inches off the carpet so that it wouldn't suck in dust and let the PSU fan do its job. Works really well!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same speakers


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have seen every episode, I think I need to watch 3 or more of the most current episodes and that is it.


I have watched the first 4 seasons + the 4 movies about 6 times each (at least). then the 6th? (come back season) once except the last couple episodes. I've sort of fallen off I need to catch up. but you can't beat the originals


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have watched the first 4 seasons + the 4 movies about 6 times each (at least). then the 6th? (come back season) once except the last couple episodes. I've sort of fallen off I need to catch up. but you can't beat the originals


Well I did fall behind awhile ago, but a couple months ago I went hard on netflix and watched 3 and a half seasons in a day or two. Marathon run


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I did fall behind awhile ago, but a couple months ago I went hard on netflix and watched 3 and a half seasons in a day or two. Marathon run


Thats how its done


----------



## Krullmeister

Alright I'll play!


----------



## Toader




----------



## Nightlight9000




----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*


Your setup matches your username very well







Nice setup.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Your setup matches your username very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup.


Thx


----------



## Bennny

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*






Love the tidiness. Looks 'maaazing!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my setup of the rig from my signature. Sorry for the poor phone camera quality.
> 
> I built a little wooden frame to raise up my computer tower a few inches off the carpet so that it wouldn't suck in dust and let the PSU fan do its job. Works really well!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice clean setup and what chair is that?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have seen every episode, I think I need to watch 3 or more of the most current episodes and that is it.


I have seen ever ep so many time, that I actually fall asleep to Futurama on the TV at night, I just close my eyes and
visualize what is happening in my head.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

New parts, new PC


----------



## AbdullahG

Seeing your MSI board, part of me wishes I got the MSI mATX board instead of the ASRock. I probably could get higher clocks on the MSI than the ASRock.


----------



## piranhamoose

I play L4D2 with the flightstick......


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> New parts, new PC






If you have a 3770k we have the same CPU/mobo combo.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> 
> just an overall..you cant see my speakers in this though (sony floor standing with an 8"sub a 4 inch mid a and a wee lil tweeter in each one...) also cant see the receiver i guess
> oh well maybe il take more this weekend after i clean up a lil bit






What kind of monitor is the silver one on the right?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean. Is that a custom desk top?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Not the best but I like it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> How can you live with such a small desk? My desk is about 2 and a half metres wide and I still think it's too small!


What is the significance of the My Little Pony avatars and desk accessories?


----------



## Master__Shake




----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Not the best but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> How can you live with such a small desk? My desk is about 2 and a half metres wide and I still think it's too small!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the significance of the My Little Pony avatars and desk accessories?
Click to expand...

My guess would be, they like the show.

And that sir, is some next level necro-quoting.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> 
> just an overall..you cant see my speakers in this though (sony floor standing with an 8"sub a 4 inch mid a and a wee lil tweeter in each one...) also cant see the receiver i guess
> oh well maybe il take more this weekend after i clean up a lil bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of monitor is the silver one on the right?
Click to expand...

some crappy hp monitor from yesteryear....1280x1024..i just use it to monitor my teamspeak/minecraft server
if your really that interested ill pull some spec tonight..?
unless you mean the really really small silver thing on the right in which case its not a monitor...we it IS a monitor of sorts..its a wireless display for my kil a watt meter


----------



## Deano12345

Was cleaning my room today and decided to move my setup around, still getting used to the screen/speakers/rig being in completely different places


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> some crappy hp monitor from yesteryear....1280x1024..i just use it to monitor my teamspeak/minecraft server
> if your really that interested ill pull some spec tonight..?
> unless you mean the really really small silver thing on the right in which case its not a monitor...we it IS a monitor of sorts..its a wireless display for my kil a watt meter


I was talking about the crappy one lol, I found one in the closet yesterday and was just surprised to see another hanging around lol.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My guess would be, they like the show.
> 
> And that sir, is some next level necro-quoting.


Was just wondering if it had some kind of underground significance to PC building/gaming etc.


----------



## jasepugh1984




----------



## CallAMedic4U

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsofaKingDumb*
> 
> Its a space case right? I have the same grinder... dont ever boil it to try to get it clean worst mistake ever!


I wonder how many OCN member smoke pot, legally or illegally. I bet the number who do is higher than you think


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallAMedic4U*
> 
> I wonder how many OCN member smoke pot, legally or illegally. I bet the number who do is higher than you think


I've seen a couple vapes and dank tanks in this thread so a decent number.


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my setup of the rig from my signature. Sorry for the poor phone camera quality.
> 
> I built a little wooden frame to raise up my computer tower a few inches off the carpet so that it wouldn't suck in dust and let the PSU fan do its job. Works really well!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clean setup and what chair is that?
Click to expand...

I bought it from Costco about 6 months ago for $150 and looking on the bottom of it to try and find some information all I see is that it was sold by True Innovations (http://trueinnovations.com) and the model number is 41744 and the SKU is 616031. The problem is that I looked on Costco.com right now to try and find the same product but I can't seem to find it. It is super comfy and I really like it. I am a fan of high back chairs and I've been very happy with this one.

I've found some other chairs that use the same model number and look similar but the arm wrests and cushion design seem different. Most do not seem to have adjustable arm rest heights. The closest one (without the adjustable arm rest height is this one: http://www.costco.com/Boss-Bonded-Leather-Executive-Chair.product.11495280.html

Here is a picture of the actual chair that I found through Google Image Search: http://webbasket.co.uk/image/cache/data/Grain-Premium-Leather-Executive-Office-500x500.jpg

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice and clean. Is that a custom desk top?


Thanks! I go crazy if its not clean. And yup I built the desk last weekend







, I love it I made it nice and big, so much room for activities! And I have room for expandability if I ever build a larger PC or something like that. Maybe a wall mounted TV right where my monitor is? Well, thank you! Ask if you want any specifics


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> What is the significance of the My Little Pony avatars and desk accessories?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Brony

It's a little odd in my opinion but to everyone their own.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Nothing special.


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> Nothing special.






Is the 1200W really neccassary for that setup?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Is the 1200W really neccassary for that setup?


Asking about what's necessary seems to be a bit pointless on OCN, we're the home of overkill


----------



## KungFuLemonade




----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*


Oh the sweet irony. 2 690, but only 2 sticks of ram


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*


Oh the sweet irony. 2 690 but only 2 sticks of ram


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*


Oh the sweet irony. 2 690 but only 2 sticks of ram


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Apologies for triple post. On a tablet, with pc taken apart... Can't delete old posts...


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Is the 1200W really neccassary for that setup?




That's a Celeron and a 9800 GX2 running off 1200W. The system won't even pull 500W at load...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Oh the sweet irony. 2 690 but only 2 sticks of ram


Maybe they are both 2 x 8 GB


----------



## mironccr345

^^ I was just about to say that.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Plus there's 4 sticks 2 red 2 black


----------



## Kavster12

My setup after moving house. This is what I have so far











Sorry for crappy S3 picture and monitor glare.


----------



## ib13ThirtySeven

Updated setup.
37 Vizio 1080p
23 Acer 1080p
20 Viewsonic 1680x1050

So in love with Crysis 3 so far....



Quite happy with the setup.











17 inch interlaced NEC for my old apple G5 desktop.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> This is the setup I have upstairs.


I'm taking a giant deuce right now as I'm typing this.

lol not serious.

but OP might be.


----------



## EkseF

Updated setup.

1050x1680 | 2560x1600 | 1050x1680


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Updated setup.
> 
> 1050x1680 | 2560x1600 | 1050x1680


Very Nice!


----------



## bxrdj

Just a phone shot of my new controller, going to rebuild the whole setup in the next few days - going to be big ...


----------



## xNovax

:/ I don't have any pictures of my set up. I will have to take some soon.


----------



## PureSolidness

What my setup looks like currently, will post better more detailed pics later when I find where I put them

My Personal Rig:


Video of my Setup for 2013


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## semajha

it's very uncomfortable


i7 930 bloomfield
12gb 1600mhz
corsair h70 cpu cooler
nvidia gtx470
lg bluray combo driver
nzxt fan controller
p280 antec case
3x ap-15 case fans
corsair hx850
vertex 4 256gb ssd
3x 1tb samsung f3


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I'm taking a giant deuce right now as I'm typing this.
> 
> lol not serious.
> 
> but OP might be.


Actually.. Pretty much the only time I come to overclocknet is on my phone when I'm going number two.


----------



## SDriver

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> What my setup looks like currently, will post better more detailed pics later when I find where I put them
> 
> My Personal Rig:
> 
> 
> Video of my Setup for 2013






I had no idea the snowball mic could pivot until I watched your video. Thanks!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow this thread's been active... I wonder why?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow this thread's been active... I wonder why?


Tax returns is my guess lol.


----------



## PureSolidness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> 
> I had no idea the snowball mic could pivot until I watched your video. Thanks!


No probs, now you don't have to slouch down to talk into the mic


----------



## bxrdj

Phone pics of my new setup, through the dev process ... really happy with this desk, I will get some hirez shots in a bit, still working out some small details with cabling etc, but basically i toned down my setup from like 3 compnutesr and about 7 monitors to this, one centralized area for all my music tech


----------



## Jester435

you got rid of an office full of furniture.. why is that?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


Great setup! Where did you buy that table?


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you got rid of an office full of furniture.. why is that?


ahem, we are having a baby so I might need this room down the road, so wanted to tone down my setup to one desk just to be able to move it to any other room if needed


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> ahem, we are having a baby so I might need this room down the road, so wanted to tone down my setup to one desk just to be able to move it to any other room if needed


Congrats.. I only asked because your setup is what got me to change mine around to what it is today. I have a 3.5yr old baby boy. They are tons of work but amazing!

good luck!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Phone pics of my new setup, through the dev process
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ... really happy with this desk, I will get some hirez shots in a bit, still working out some small details with cabling etc, but basically i toned down my setup from like 3 compnutesr and about 7 monitors to this, one centralized area for all my music tech


Wow, that's a really nice set up. I like that two tier desk.


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Wow, that's a really nice set up. I like that two tier desk.


Thanks I started from this design:

http://www.wouterbrinkman.nl/DIY_IKEA_DJ_Booth_-_%20Wouter_Brinkman.pdf

and made my own version that looked a bit better for a room ... but those side metal brackets for the upper level are my favorite ...


----------



## bxrdj

One solid shot of the final product


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> One solid shot of the final product






Taken with...?


----------



## kinvara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Taken with...?


A camera?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Taken with...?


The new hi-tech Banana Camera. http://www.overclock.net/t/2049/show-yourself-reopened-again/20870#post_19479136


----------



## bxrdj

Nikon d7000


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Thanks I started from this design:
> 
> http://www.wouterbrinkman.nl/DIY_IKEA_DJ_Booth_-_%20Wouter_Brinkman.pdf
> 
> and made my own version that looked a bit better for a room ... but those side metal brackets for the upper level are my favorite ...


Sweet deal, nice craftsmanship. Really like the clean and simple look.


----------



## Crowe98




----------



## cdoublejj

what the.... those fans....


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


THAT desk!

Where did you buy it?!

I want it.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Very cozy and neat Geglmash. I like it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> @ Geglamash I like very spacious and well organize I want something similar to your set up


So envious right now.

I'm guessing you had this section modeled like this in your home and the desk is custom?


----------



## jammo2k5

Guess I'll post my rig here too... The seating area is messy at the moment so I'll pass on that bit


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> And never get laid ever again..


Because he/she has a passion for something?

My, my; aren't you an ignorant little...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Because he/she has a passion for something?
> 
> My, my; aren't you an ignorant little...


Why did you quote something from 10 months ago?


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*


I really really like the larger center monitor with the two side panel profiles! That gets rid of the tall, thin look of most monitors in a triple portrait setup.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what the.... those fans....


Problem?


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Why did you quote something from 10 months ago?


Because I just found this thread, and I'm looking at various photos as I'm waiting for my workstation to finish backing up.

This kid's comment irritated me.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Problem?


is the cpu fan moving in the same direction as the case fan? a puller and puller in the case? I understand the upside down top case fans, that makes since but, rear CPU puller only doesn't.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1215903/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL


----------



## Ben Ryder

Here, very messy but w/e


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

My beast of a set up.


----------



## johnvosh

Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangsta Hotdog*
> 
> My beast of a set up.


Lol! （￣ー￣）Your avatar is hilarious.

(p.s. - I don't know if it's all that safe to set your credit card on top of a magnetic hard drive; it might mess up the magnetic strip on your card; also, good thing your camera doesn't snap at higher resolutions XD)


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Lol! （￣ー￣）Your avatar is hilarious.
> 
> (p.s. - I don't know if it's all that safe to set your credit card on top of a magnetic hard drive; it might mess up the magnetic strip on your card; also, good thing your camera doesn't snap at higher resolutions XD)


Oh wow, I completely forgot that was there. Thank god I took this with my phone and not my 12MP camera. :O


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.


I like that. It's practical ad do able. You have nice printer for actually printing stuff and made great use of the boxes that i normally save. Gives me an idea, if i ever get my ow computer room.


----------



## Dav3ric

Built this last year, but I just got a new desk (first one in 14 years), so I figured it was time to show it off.




Looking for a good way to hang up those headphones though (Ikea has those folding hooks...next time I'm near one I guess).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.


That is quite the amazing collection you've got. I am envious.


----------



## Deano12345

Totally didn't need these but ah well !


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Got rid of the speakers and i am using the monitors speakers until i get myself a pair of headphones.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

From the rear of the room:


Facing left and back:


Facing right and back:


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> 
> 
> Got rid of the speakers and i am using the monitors speakers until i get myself a pair of headphones.


Interesting angle you play with your mouse. XD


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From the rear of the room:
> 
> 
> Facing left and back:
> 
> 
> Facing right and back:


Quite the music man! Awesome!

Edit: I'm not going against any rules by commenting on all of the setups that I like am I? It looks bad when I'm the only one posting and they all bunch up at the same time, but this is my schedule. :-\


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Quite the music man! Awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Interesting angle you play with your mouse. XD


Lol it works, i have no room on my keyboard tray


----------



## gorb




----------



## Jester435

gorb,

What air soft pistol is that on the desk? I am assuming it is an XD.


----------



## connectwise

Can always shoot people in the face if they try to interrupt while you game. Damn obstructionists.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Can always shoot people in the face if they try to interrupt while you game. Damn obstructionists.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> gorb,
> 
> What air soft pistol is that on the desk? I am assuming it is an XD.


It's a 9mm 3.8" XDM. Not an airsoft though. Loaded with speer gold dots


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> It's a 9mm 3.8" XDM. Not an airsoft though. Loaded with speer gold dots


I was just teasing you.. I am a glock guy.. I only use golden saber in 9mm


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I was just teasing you.. I am a glock guy.. I only use golden saber in 9mm


Word. I'm definitely open to trying other ammo, but I'm sure you're aware that prices and availability are garbage right now


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> Word. I'm definitely open to trying other ammo, but I'm sure you're aware that prices and availability are garbage right now


True statement.

I was able to pick up some Winchester pdx 9mm solid round. Utah isn't as bad as some other places because we have great distribution.

I also have bulk of FMJ winchester white box.


----------



## gorb

I only bought the pistol a few months ago (it's my first). Soon after that is when things started going south. I did buy a case of pmc fmj for range shooting prior to that, and just a couple boxes of the gold dots. Whenever things get back to normal, I'm gonna buy a few more cases of ammo and some more guns


----------



## NameUnknown

Prices arent bad if you watch and are patient. Availability is the big problem. My wife bought me 2 20rd boxes of .223 the other day for $9 each, last boxes Dick's had in stock after 3 hours.
I'll get pics of my desk setup here soon, need to reassemble it here tonight and move my computer over too...maybe even include my other toys with it if you'd all like.


----------



## mboner1

my setup, messy atm, but what are you gonna do. Just got it all set up a couple of weeks ago so gonna try and enjoy it before i get anal about tidying it all up.


----------



## mboner1

nothing like a good anal reference to bring a thread crawling to its knees lololol.


----------



## HPE1000

ummmmmmm


----------



## infernoRS

My cramped setup at the moment, got to live at my grandparents while working to save money until I move to a new city for uni in couple of months... And get a new table or two there







While that room's basically for strorage, I love to keep my stuff there because it's always cool down there


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> My cramped setup at the moment, got to live at my grandparents while working to save money until I move to a new city for uni in couple of months... And get a new table or two there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that room's basically for strorage, I love to keep my stuff there because it's always cool down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up.


----------



## Casman

Super nice setup, infernoRS!


----------



## galaxie83




----------



## S1lv3rflame

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little tricky actually, mainly because i wanted the tables to be the same height as my desk. Therefore i had to remove a part of the legs to make it fit, quite easy you'd say... but the legs of these tables are completely hollow on the inside (explains the price-tag i guess). On the bottom of the legs is a small wooden block attached to make it sturdy, and to be able to actually screw it into the other part of the table. (hopefully you can still follow.. ). So i took a saw, cut off the legs and removed the little block from the part that was left, i reapplied the block into the legs that i was going to use. After that is done, its just a matter of glueing, with indeed regular wood glue. Costs about $ 20,00 and 30min of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it perfectly does the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture i found on the net, it explains it a little better perhaps.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it to be clean and simple.. Getting crazy of messy desks!
> I love the simplicity of black and white, the interior of my case is kind of the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8183134237/
> Corsair Graphite 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr





Nice setup!







Clean and tidy.
Now. Regarding that fan at the GPU's, do you actually see a lower temp with that on, to leave it there?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I shall first join in 13 months. My plan is to: Get a Cosmos II. 4way SLI, new cpu and mobo + ram, 2 more screens, and perhaps a G27.


----------



## eldukay20




----------



## CSCoder4ever

haven't posted my setup here in a little while...








I'm aware of the dusty front so... I know.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> haven't posted my setup here in a little while...
> 
> I'm aware of the dusty front so... I know.


I want a mini-ITX (or is it m-atx) build now. A lot.









Nice build man !


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> haven't posted my setup here in a little while...
> 
> I'm aware of the dusty front so... I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a mini-ITX (or is it m-atx) build now. A lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build man !
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Definitely is an ITX, and I'd say go for it! case might be large to some... but considering we both have or had huge full towers... it's still quite a bit smaller


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Definitely is an ITX, and I'd say go for it! case might be large to some... but considering we both have or had huge full towers... it's still quite a bit smaller


I do have the guts of a 775 setup that could go into an ITX rig I guess, although I've no space since I'd have to keep the current rig...just ordered another GPU


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Nice setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean and tidy.
> Now. Regarding that fan at the GPU's, do you actually see a lower temp with that on, to leave it there?


That picture is from quite a while back.

The added fan definitely helped to get lower temps on the sandwiched video cards. I think it was about 6 degrees less on the upper card.

I removed the fan a while ago, put the side-mesh on my case, instead of the window and added two Corsair AF120's to cool down the cards, I am adding two more somewhere soonish, so I have a total of four fans cooling down my crossfire setup.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Just finished up my studio. Don't like my keyboard and I'm in the market for a mechanical one.

Also, excuse the dust. We were busy with renovations and I'm far too lazy to clean it up right now









*Monitors* Alesis M1 Active MKII
*Headphones* Sennheiser HD 215
*Sound Card* Roland Quad-Capture
*Mic* Rode NT2-A
*Software* Cubase 5
*Plugins* EZDrummer and AmpliTube


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Just finished up my studio. Don't like my keyboard and I'm in the market for a mechanical one.
> 
> Also, excuse the dust. We were busy with renovations and I'm far too lazy to clean it up right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitors* Alesis M1 Active MKII
> *Headphones* Sennheiser HD 215
> *Sound Card* Roland Quad-Capture
> *Mic* Rode NT2-A
> *Software* Cubase 5
> *Plugins* EZDrummer and AmpliTube
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That setup is very clean looking, and the rig is really nice, too. And as far as the keyboard goes, you need to figure out which switches you want. Do you want it to be quiet?


----------



## malmental

gonna take some pics today... updated pics.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That setup is very clean looking, and the rig is really nice, too. And as far as the keyboard goes, you need to figure out which switches you want. Do you want it to be quiet?


Well I usually game pretty loud for the immersion so noise isn't the biggest issue.

I'm looking at the CM Storm Cherry MX Blue Quickfire Pro Black as I heard blue switches are the best for gaming/general use.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That setup is very clean looking, and the rig is really nice, too. And as far as the keyboard goes, you need to figure out which switches you want. Do you want it to be quiet?


I chose the switches that i thought would feel the best for me. SO I went with blues, if the switch isn't right then it doesn't matter about the keyboard because the feel of each key is wrong.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I chose the switches that i thought would feel the best for me. SO I went with blues, if the switch isn't right then it doesn't matter about the keyboard because the feel of each key is wrong.


I'm considering blue switches. I heard they were great for gaming and all round general use.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Well I usually game pretty loud for the immersion so noise isn't the biggest issue.
> 
> I'm looking at the CM Storm Cherry MX Blue Quickfire Pro Black as I heard blue switches are the best for gaming/general use.


I heard that brown switches are also good for gaming/general use. I have the Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL Red Backlit Mechanical Keyboard with brown switches and i love it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> I heard that brown switches are also good for gaming/general use. I have the Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL Red Backlit Mechanical Keyboard with brown switches and i love it.


I have a Ducky Shine II with blue switches, and I love it. I think that the biggest difference between the browns and the blues, though, is that the blues are noticeably louder and clickier.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Got a new office chair the other day and managed to get my laptop hooked up to my other monitor. Also finally got all my spare computer stuff in or on top of my drawers.










Spoiler: Pictures







Can't get this picture to rotate correctly... looks fine on my PC.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Got a new office chair the other day and managed to get my laptop hooked up to my other monitor. Also finally got all my spare computer stuff in or on top of my drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get this picture to rotate correctly... looks fine on my PC.


Gee, that second monitor looks really scary hanging off the desk like that, but I guess it works. Other than that, I like it.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Gee, that second monitor looks really scary hanging off the desk like that, but I guess it works. Other than that, I like it.


Thanks. It's rock solid mounted on that arm. I actually really like it where it is now because it clears up a bunch of desk space.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Thanks. It's rock solid mounted on that arm. I actually really like it where it is now because it clears up a bunch of desk space.


I have the same MX arm. It is solid! I was surprised how sturdy and thick that arm was and I use a 27" monitor.


----------



## HesterDW

I feel pure nostalgia every time I sit down.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pure nostalgia every time I sit down.


Very impressive with the ambient lighting and all. What sort of lights do you use behind that monitor? I also like that poster you have there.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Very impressive with the ambient lighting and all. What sort of lights do you use behind that monitor? I also like that poster you have there.


Thanks! They're IKEA dioders, they look even better in person. Gotta love BF2; Made me build my first gaming PC.


----------



## MoMann

These are pictures of my room from every corner. Looking at the quality of these pictures wants me to buy a camera for when I post on OCN.



Only two monitors are on right now becasuse I just built my little sister a computer but didnt have the DVI cable. Not much longer though thanks to Newegg 2 day shipping









Didnt start looking for a couch yet because I decided to buy a laptop next week.


----------



## galaxie83

Added some more pisaz.


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83*
> 
> Added some more pisaz.






Did you actually change the tubing?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83*
> 
> Added some more pisaz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up bud. The AIO looks really clean with those white tubes. Any diff. in temps with thicker tubes?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I decided to put my case on the floor to free up some space on my desk. Also bought some Auralex foam to help with the isolation.

Sorry for the phone pic.

*Before*


*After*


----------



## malmental




----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up bud. The AIO looks really clean with those white tubes. Any diff. in temps with thicker tubes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Did you actually change the tubing?


No, I cheated. I used primoflex 1/2IN x34"OD split down the middle and slipped it over the existing tubes.
BUT I do plan on changing out the tubing eventually once I can figure out how to do it safely without breaking something.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> No, I cheated. I used primoflex 1/2IN x34"OD split down the middle and slipped it over the existing tubes.
> BUT I do plan on changing out the tubing eventually once I can figure out how to do it safely without breaking something./QUOTE]
> 
> Still looks way better than the way it comes.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> No, I cheated. I used primoflex 1/2IN x34"OD split down the middle and slipped it over the existing tubes.
> BUT I do plan on changing out the tubing eventually once I can figure out how to do it safely without breaking something.
> 
> Still looks way better than the way it comes.


I agree... that does look good and worth doing to match your system more...
I wouldn't want to risk opening it up and voiding the warranty...

Good Job!


----------



## Toader

Changed a couple things. Sorry for the poor quality! Heres my setup, I'm thinking about getting lights to put on the back edge of the desk, what do you guys think?


Spoiler: My setup!













Spoiler: Cable management :


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That wallpaper would freak me out every time I came in the room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Changed a couple things. Sorry for the poor quality! Heres my setup, I'm thinking about getting lights to put on the back edge of the desk, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cable management :


Very nice management there. Does the plug on the surge protector rotate at all? I've got one that has a 90-degree plug that rotates, makes it a bit easier to find places to plug it in.


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> Very nice management there. Does the plug on the surge protector rotate at all? I've got one that has a 90-degree plug that rotates, makes it a bit easier to find places to plug it in.


Sadly it does not rotate, so I have that weird loop thing it annoys me a little, but not enough to change the surge protector


----------



## HPE1000

Just took a bunch of pictures for the computer room thread, but here is the "setup" or computer corner.


----------



## nasmith2000

where I slaughter fools in war thunder...


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> where I slaughter fools in war thunder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks to me like a brilliantly comfy room. Well, the lighting, the chair and the wooden tables obviously have a lot to do with that.
And I just found out that it's hopeless to try and play War Thunder before afternoon cause the matchmaking is just bloody awful and the players are utterly hopeless


----------



## malmental

I do not like having my actual tower on my desk as well....
gotta have it off to the side on it's on stand or something..

just my preference, looks nice guys..


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> That looks to me like a brilliantly comfy room. Well, the lighting, the chair and the wooden tables obviously have a lot to do with that.
> And I just found out that it's hopeless to try and play War Thunder before afternoon cause the matchmaking is just bloody awful and the players are utterly hopeless


Thanks! this is the only 20 square feet of my home that's actually "mine", as i am married with two kids. Everyone knows not to touch anything on daddy's desk









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not like having my actual tower on my desk as well....
> gotta have it off to the side on it's on stand or something..
> just my preference, looks nice guys..


I agree with you. My preference is to have the tower out of my line of sight, although in this particular case it was the only "safe" place to put it (the kid factor mentioned above). Having the tower on the desk has however grown on me a tad, and i've been able to reduce the noise to a pur when browsing/surfing, and the headphones come on when gaming.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not like having my actual tower on my desk as well....
> gotta have it off to the side on it's on stand or something..
> 
> just my preference, looks nice guys..


I don't think I could have a tower on my desk without fearing I would knock it over, but my computer is so small it cannot be knocked over









pokemon!


----------



## malmental

m-ITX would probably be the exception... yes.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think I could have a tower on my desk without fearing I would knock it over, but my computer is so small it cannot be knocked over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokemon!


That seems like Fire Red/Leaf Green? I miss my old Gameboys, I had Red and Yellow for GBC and Gold, Crystal, Sapphire, Emerald and Leaf Green for GBA, played them like nuts







I think I'll get a 3DS when X&Y arrive next fall, old games are playable anyways on PC


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> That seems like Fire Red/Leaf Green? I miss my old Gameboys, I had Red and Yellow for GBC and Gold, Crystal, Sapphire, Emerald and Leaf Green for GBA, played them like nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll get a 3DS when X&Y arrive next fall, old games are playable anyways on PC


It's fire red, I am running it at 2x speed on the emulator so I can play it faster, because pokemon is kind of slow









I don't really like the 3ds pokemon games, the older ones are better. I couldn't find a working rom for heartgold that wasnt just plug and play so I am playing this.

I have owned literally every pokemon games, so It's not like I am a pirate or something, it just is nice to play on the computer with an xbox controller and everything, although the dpad is horrible on the xbox.


----------



## HesterDW

Just got my second 670. First SLI setup ever.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my second 670. First SLI setup ever.


Love me some SLI


----------



## semajha

i finally have a table again! i posted my setup awhile back showing the table but it wasn't screwed together yet and it didn't have a clear coat finish on it yet. Now, it's finally finished and rock solid. I'm satisfied with the results.

Computer Specs: (in the sig)
Keyboard: Logitech K800, it's no mechanical keyboard but typing on this thing is very nice and looks great.
Mouse/Mousepad: Logitech T400, good mouse/ cheap black mousepad
Display: Old 23" Apple display
OS:Windows 8, no hate here! Love the metro start menu.


----------



## Deano12345

I've a real soft spot for those older Apple displays, really nice screen









Pic of my rig in the dark, since I dont think I've posted it here yet


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Haven't posted in a while. Not much has changed though.


IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr


----------



## semajha

wow, slick looking setup, fallenangel. what kind of subwoofer is that? and may i also ask about the speaker model?

:edit:

*d'oh* noticed the sig.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up bud.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just took a bunch of pictures for the computer room thread, but here is the "setup" or computer corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was going to ask what you were playing on the left screen, but you answered it already.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> where I slaughter fools in war thunder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the lighting in there. Looks like a relaxing place to slaughter those fools.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was going to ask what you were playing on the left screen, but you answered it already.


I was trying to be nice with someone yesterday and talk about the game because they had a pokemon mousepad and they ended up reporting me and trying to get me banned from the website because its "illegal"......

I GREW UP playing pokemon, I have owned every game, and I probably spend thousands on different pokemon merchandise and he just tries to paint me out as some kind of villain stealing from nintendo....

He told me he hoped I would get banned and that the mods should be nice to the "high rep user" and so on....


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was trying to be nice with someone yesterday and talk about the game because they had a pokemon mousepad and they ended up reporting me and trying to get me banned from the website because its "illegal"......
> 
> I GREW UP playing pokemon, I have owned every game, and I probably spend thousands on different pokemon merchandise and he just tries to paint me out as some kind of villain stealing from nintendo....
> 
> He told me he hoped I would get banned and that the mods should be nice to the "high rep user" and so on....


Its okay.. I haven't been surprised at all about how many people don't know the laws on copyright infringement. They believe the media instead of actually going and looking up the law.

Sorry you had to deal with such an idiot!

The people who usually scream the loudest are usually the least informed!


----------



## HPE1000

Well to be honest, this is on the nintendo website
Quote:


> Can I Download a Nintendo ROM from the Internet if I Already Own the Authentic Game?
> 
> There is a good deal of misinformation on the Internet regarding the backup/archival copy exception. It is not a "second copy" rule and is often mistakenly cited for the proposition that if you have one lawful copy of a copyrighted work, you are entitled to have a second copy of the copyrighted work even if that second copy is an infringing copy. The backup/archival copy exception is a very narrow limitation relating to a copy being made by the rightful owner of an authentic game to ensure he or she has one in the event of damage or destruction of the authentic. Therefore, whether you have an authentic game or not, or whether you have possession of a Nintendo ROM for a limited amount of time, i.e. 24 hours, it is illegal to download and play a Nintendo ROM from the Internet.


Although they aren't even selling gba games anymore so what would anyone be taking from them? DS roms, that is another thing, but I am playing OLD games they don't even sell anymore.

(they touch base about this on their website also, although they don't really answer it because they know it's ridiculous)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well to be honest, this is on the nintendo website
> Although they aren't even selling gba games anymore so what would anyone be taking from them? DS roms, that is another thing, but I am playing OLD games they don't even sell anymore.
> 
> (they touch base about this on their website also, although they don't really answer it because they know it's ridiculous)


I have read in several court cases that Judges decide on what the purpose of the backup copy is for. Doesnt make sense because if my game gets damaged nintendo isnt going to send me a replacement.

The entire system is setup so they can get the max amount of money from consumers. It is about protecting profits. I guess copyright infringement is a big hot button issue with me because of all the hypocrisy.

I bought a very popular movie the other day and received blu ray, dvd, and digital copy. The problem is that the digital copy is terrible resolution. I want a 1080p resolution digital copy. I am not allowed by the letter of the law to make one myself even tho I own three different modifications of the copyright material.

MAKES ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE!

I still follow the law, but it is very frustrating!

I am done with my rant for today!


----------



## HPE1000

Same here, don't want to get too OT, but companies get too many rights because they can afford to spend millions every year getting their way.

You won't ever get in trouble for that unless you are found selling it or something close to that.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> wow, slick looking setup, fallenangel. what kind of subwoofer is that? and may i also ask about the speaker model?
> 
> :edit:
> 
> *d'oh* noticed the sig.


Thank you, sir.

Haha yea. The speakers are discontinued since AV123 went under.


----------



## EpicPie

fallenangelbro, your setup is super nice.

Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.


----------



## HPE1000

I will hold back from talking about pokemon in fear of someone trying to get me banned from this website again











Nice setup btw!


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> fallenangelbro, your setup is super nice.
> 
> Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I spot some Focals! How are the Spirits, never have had a chance to try them out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. Not much has changed though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr


So jelly right now







I really want a table like that, well, it should be a bit wider and the glass should be clear... Those speakers look absolutely great, too. And the headphones! At least they look a lot like HD650's.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> fallenangelbro, your setup is super nice.
> 
> Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spot some Focals! How are the Spirits, never have had a chance to try them out
Click to expand...

They're excellent headphones. Sounds a bit similar to the LCD 2.
Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> fallenangelbro, your setup is super nice.
> 
> Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.


Thanks bud. Your setup has changed dramatically since I last saw it. Looks great man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I spot some Focals! How are the Spirits, never have had a chance to try them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> So jelly right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a table like that, well, it should be a bit wider and the glass should be clear... Those speakers look absolutely great, too. And the headphones! At least they look a lot like HD650's.


Thanks! Yeah I wish the table was a bit wider as well but that was all they had at Ikea so I have to make do with what I have. My first desk was clear glass and I wanted to try something different. I actually like the frosted glass.







And yeah those are HD650s.


----------



## semajha

EpicPie, is that the ableton push is see?! Please tell me how your experience with it has been so far! I want one so bad but they're out of stock everywhere. I don't think they'll start shipping until 2 more months... bummer... but in the meantime, I have this on the way.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> EpicPie, is that the ableton push is see?! Please tell me how your experience with it has been so far! I want one so bad but they're out of stock everywhere. I don't think they'll start shipping until 2 more months... bummer... but in the meantime, I have this on the way.


Yes, yes it is the ableton push. It's a great piece of kit, really easy to work with though since I'm unfamiliar with live9 there's a quite a bit of learning curve for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Thanks bud. Your setup has changed dramatically since I last saw it. Looks great man!


Thanks ^_^ I've moved since you last saw my setup. We gotta skype again one of these days.


----------



## WarMunkey

it' not extravagant like others on here but here's mine, feel free to bash on it.



gigabyte 7870 2 gb o.c edition


----------



## Zeek

Not the best setup ever, but it's what I work with


----------



## dealio

home:


work:


terribl pics are terribl


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> it' not extravagant like others on here but here's mine, feel free to bash on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigabyte 7870 2 gb o.c edition


Looks good, I really like the rig itself. Looks clean inside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Not the best setup ever, but it's what I work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me of my setup, honestly. Quite tight on space. But there is one thing I noticed. Where are you arrow keys?


----------



## WarMunkey

Thanks cptasian! I dont really like how it turned out.. But it is what it is, about to see if I cant sell this case and upgrade


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Thanks bud. Your setup has changed dramatically since I last saw it. Looks great man!
> Thanks! Yeah I wish the table was a bit wider as well but that was all they had at Ikea so I have to make do with what I have. My first desk was clear glass and I wanted to try something different. I actually like the frosted glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah those are HD650s.


Oh it's from Ikea, I'll give it a look too when I move and that's going to happen pretty soon... Haven't checked that one out but I find it just ******ed that they have some models for sale there that we don't have at all here, and hey come on, Ikea's from Sweden and supposedly we're pretty close?







I've been just using an old bright yellow table that has a black cloth on top of it now cause I don't have a lot of space (picture and an explanation of my setup can be found at page 330, if you should for some reason find it interesting








)... Your gorgeous speakers reminded me that I need to buy some new boxes too, Monitor Audio BX2's probably, and new headphones since my old faithful HD555's are pretty much dead







Before that's going to happen I'll just keep on learning to mess with Ableton and hope I win 36 million € next Friday so I can move to California or somewhere where there's actually life


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Reminds me of my setup, honestly. Quite tight on space. But there is one thing I noticed. Where are you arrow keys?


They're still on the keyboard. It's a CM Storm Quickfire TK so the arrow keys are on the big block on the right


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> home:
> 
> 
> work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terribl pics are terribl


colbert report for the win


----------



## malmental

I was about to post a close-up pic of my 'daily driver' unit but my rig got photo-bombed....


----------



## axipher

The workshop where all the magic happens, currently playing with an Arduino for my car-puter build/


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The workshop where all the magic happens, currently playing with an Arduino for my car-puter build/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You take that elsewhere... We don't want that sort of awesomeness here...


----------



## malmental

test bench - (open air) rig in signature area; my little home workshop area in a small corner of the house.
I still have the kids and the dogs running all around me but they actually stay away.









(sorry the first pic is a phone cam..)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sanitarium

ignore the mess on the desk. literally just got done installing the speakers on the wall and snapped the picture (with my cell phone, sorry for the crappy picture)

those 2 speakers and an 8 in a t-line in the corner are powered off a spare car audio 4 channel i had, which is in turn powered off a spare PSU i had sitting around (yay 12 volts!)
gets pretty ridiculous for a little computer setup, next investment will be an amp actually made for this situation.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The workshop where all the magic happens, currently playing with an Arduino for my car-puter build/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take that elsewhere... We don't want that sort of awesomeness here...
Click to expand...


----------



## IronDoq

Just moved in


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved in


Looks absolutely incredible! Really jealous.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved in


Do you have issues from all the light?

I have to cover my windows from the glare so I can see my screens. Drives me nuts, lol.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Looks absolutely incredible! Really jealous.


Thank you so much, that really means a lot! I'm so lucky and thankful to have what I have, lets me appease my gaming addiction in style.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Do you have issues from all the light?
> 
> I have to cover my windows from the glare so I can see my screens. Drives me nuts, lol.


It's been driving me nuts to. We literally JUST moved in yesterday, but never fear, blinds are on the way!


----------



## VindalooJim

Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice rig...how do you like the noctua fans? pretty quiet? I have a couple for my side intake fans and turn them down 20% or so, and they are super silent. thinking about switching my excaliburs out for an all noctua setup.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> nice rig...how do you like the noctua fans? pretty quiet? I have a couple for my side intake fans and turn them down 20% or so, and they are super silent. thinking about switching my excaliburs out for an all noctua setup.


Cheers mate









Yeah I really like them. They're quiet, especially to say as I have 5 of them running (7 including CPU cooler) I don't have a fan controller but I'm pretty sure I put the Ultra-Low-Noise Adaptor on them (it was a while ago) so they're running around 900RPM. I had a set of Apaches before the Noctuas which were CRAZY loud.

I know noise is really subjective but I can't stand loud fans and they don't bother me at all and still give great performance.


----------



## fido

New pic of my setup







with NZXT sleeved LED just installed them 2 min ago they made my pc look Sexy
hate my iphone 4 camera sux





there is small spider under the desk i will buy this cable orgnizer to fix it








http://www.amazon.com/Monster-CITMBK-8-Medium-Diameter-Management/dp/B000WNL4FA/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1365252175&sr=1-4&keywords=cable+organizer


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved in


It has to be so annoying to play like that but I gotta admit it looks pretty damn awesome


----------



## PinzaC55

My current setup...sadly I am constrained for space.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> My current setup...sadly I am constrained for space.


How do you like that keyboard?

It looks pretty awesome, but for the price I feel it should have mech keys and I couldn't find what keys it has.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> My current setup...sadly I am constrained for space.


is that a house phone.? stuck in the 90's are we.? JK'n..


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> How do you like that keyboard?


Build quality is superb , software is crap, keys well maybe I am not sensitive to stuff like that but they are just fine and I like the ability to swap the WASD keys for different types and to use the keyboard in different configs. It is far too expensive but I financed by selling my Alienware Tactx Kkeyboard and some junk on ebay so it cost me very little "new" money.
Quote:


> is that a house phone.? stuck in the 90's are we.? JK'n..


Even though I live in a major UK city there's no cable access point so I am stuck with broadband over the phone line which always includes phone calls so I might as well have the phone even though I use it very little.


----------



## hooded24

current rig...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current rig...


Holy mouse pad! Nice set up though.


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## hooded24

Thank you! yup... it also doubles up as a table mat. LoL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Holy mouse pad! Nice set up though.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> Thank you! yup... it also doubles up as a table mat. LoL


lol I believe it!


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality.


Very nice clean set-up, great clean and tidy cables too.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Very nice clean set-up, great clean and tidy cables too.


Thanks!

Since I took that photo the SATA power cable has been tidied up and placed behind the motherboard tray so it's a little bit more tidy now.


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Current desktop setup. Really looking into a different monitor. open to suggestions for gaming and photo editing.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current desktop setup. Really looking into a different monitor. open to suggestions for gaming and photo editing.


Welcome to OCN and fill in your sig rig.

So we can all see your specs.

I am not a huge fan of glass but you have a nice looking setup. What is that receiver running?


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and fill in your sig rig.
> 
> So we can all see your specs.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of glass but you have a nice looking setup. What is that receiver running?


Thank you, it works for now. really wanted one of the Paragon gaming desktops but couldn;t find one for sale anywhere.
http://www.furniii.com/2012/08/paragon-gaming-desk-design-by-tom-balko/

The receiver is pushing a set of Polk R150s and an ancient Infinity BU2 sub. I also run a set of Beyerdynamic DT-770 off it or the Sound Blaster depending on how lazy I am.

Did a quick up date on the desktop specs I'll have to edit it with more details and add the laptop.


----------



## HPE1000

alienwaareeee









welcome to ocn


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Thanks for the welcome. With all the discounts it was cheaper to buy that than build my own at the time.


----------



## WarMunkey

i always liked that alienware case and have always been curious if it was designed for their own mobo's or will it fit regular high end mobo's? if only the case wasn't so expensiive. nice setup for sure! welcome mate


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> i always liked that alienware case and have always been curious if it was designed for their own mobo's or will it fit regular high end mobo's? if only the case wasn't so expensiive. nice setup for sure! welcome mate


Their cases follow standard form factors, the Aurora model uses mATX.
Nice setup @Frostymugkiller
I'm not ashamed to say I used to own an Alienware at one time years ago.








Maybe I'm not ashamed.
Although I did do a good amount of modding to it.


----------



## Nightlight9000




----------



## ikem




----------



## Frostymugkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*


How are you liking the Logitech G710+?


----------



## dvalle22

Not really a regular on here, put I posted my first build last year. Did a new build this year, and just got done building a desk. Here's where its at right now. I know you guys like pictures so I have a lot









Sorry for dark pictures. My room is pretty poorly lit. It's more of a dungeon.















Since I'm running the top 200 as an intake, I pulled the dust filter out of my old case and jerry rigged it on. I'll cut it to fit better now that I know it is actually helping catch A LOT of dust.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> How are you liking the Logitech G710+?


i really like it. I loved the G510 and then upgraded to a CMStorm Quickfire, but then wanted to have the features of the logitechs again, but mechanical quality.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb




----------



## Jesta42o

first build to do liquid





Had to do a Titan build waiting on second one to come in



sorry crappy phone pictures


----------



## Jesta42o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*


nice clean blacked out setup I like that lamp where did you get it?


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved in


Now where did you find those wallpapers?


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*






dat lighting efx


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Now where did you find those wallpapers?


Not sure about those ones in particular, TMB(triple monitor backgrounds) has tons of them. You can set the res and it will crop pics for you to fit.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Daddy likes


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Current:


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Current:


Love the fridge, I have a tiny one.

Nice set up, clean and simple. Now I want McDonalds's, lol.


----------



## sP00N

I think I need more space to put all of my carp. Gotta love working on 20,000 projects at a time


----------



## Z32

Indoor office:



Outdoor office:



Lol carlife.


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Indoor office:
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor office:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol carlife.






Very clean 300ZX. I am too a car man.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sP00N*
> 
> I think I need more space to put all of my carp. Gotta love working on 20,000 projects at a time






I don't see any carp. Hell, I don't even see a fish tank!


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Indoor office:
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor office:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol carlife.


Vegeta doesn't like working on engines. He requires battle.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> nice clean blacked out setup I like that lamp where did you get it?


Thx.

The lamp is from a furniture store (Klingeberg / Bremen, Germany) but unfortunately it's out of stock now


----------



## strych9




----------



## Jester435

Strych9 - Do you not have a graphics card?

I dont see one in your sig.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Strych9 - Do you not have a graphics card?
> 
> I dont see one in your sig.


Nope I don't have one as of now, my 5750 died a couple months back while folding


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nope I don't have one as of now, my 5750 died a couple months back while folding


you really in Bangladesh?


----------



## shilka




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Indoor office:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor office:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol carlife.


Mmmmmmmm, 300ZX!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*


This makes me want to buy a new psu just so I can sleeve all the cables.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nope I don't have one as of now, my 5750 died a couple months back while folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really in Bangladesh?
Click to expand...

Yea I am.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> This makes me want to buy a new psu just so I can sleeve all the cables.


Those are not my cables those are cables you can buy for Corsair PSU´s


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Yea I am.


You a native?

I only ask because on of my favorite professors at University was from there.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Those are not my cables those are cables you can buy for Corsair PSU´s


Either way it looks sweet, I wish I had gotten a seasonic or corsiar 850/1000 instead of the cooler master I have(damn the newegg email deals). I may just buy a new one and keep my current as a backup. I know I don't need that much power, but do plan on WC and tri fire at some point.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Either way it looks sweet, I wish I had gotten a seasonic or corsiar 850/1000 instead of the cooler master I have(damn the newegg email deals). I may just buy a new one and keep my current as a backup. I know I don't need that much power, but do plan on WC and tri fire at some point.


What Cooler Master PSU?

Many of the older Cooler Master PSU´s is trash only a few model series is good and some of the most crappy ones are death traps


----------



## john1016

Edit: double post


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What Cooler Master PSU?
> 
> Many of the older Cooler Master PSU´s is trash only a few model series is good and some of the most crappy ones are death traps


Silent pro gold 1000w, it's one of the decent ones. Just not fully modular.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Yea I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You a native?
> 
> I only ask because on of my favorite professors at University was from there.
Click to expand...

Yerp.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Silent pro gold 1000w, it's one of the decent ones. Just not fully modular.


Yeah it is one of the decent ones

Its much better then most of the Cooler Master PSU´s but its still not something super great


----------



## PliFF

Here is my setup
Keyboard - Black Widow from Razer (Mechanical)
Mouse - Abbyssus Mirror Edition from Razer (3.5k dpi)
Mouse pad - Sphex also from Razer


----------



## shilka

The rest of my setup


----------



## HPE1000

What with the watermarks on the pictures?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What with the watermarks on the pictures?


Some bastard once stole my photos and used them as his own so thats way i watermark everything

Its also a way to prove its my work if i have done something like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

I understand now, that's stupid that people just steal pictures.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, but if you put the water mark there it would be easy enough to just crop it out. You need to do a transparency overlay over the pertinent part of the image so that it can't be removed...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, but if you put the water mark there it would be easy enough to just crop it out. You need to do a transparency overlay over the pertinent part of the image so that it can't be removed...


Tought it would just be easier to just have a mark there

As said above it must be a pretty stupid person that would steal so dont think that kind of person has the IQ to figure out how to remove it


----------



## PCModderMike

I can understand the reasoning for putting a watermark on your photos for sure, sucks when someone takes credit for your stuff. But I think the current one you're using is, well looks like amateur work. And I'm only saying that in hopes of giving advice, not to poke fun. Maybe try a more subtle color, and a more professional looking font, and then have it kind of fade in the corner. Would look better IMO. Here's what I make mine look like.




Spoiler: Here's an example of someone using my pic, I was pretty upset about that


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I can understand the reasoning for putting a watermark on your photos for sure, sucks when someone takes credit for your stuff. But I think the current one you're using is, well looks like amateur work. And I'm only saying that in hopes of giving advice, not to poke fun. Maybe try a more subtle color, and a more professional looking font, and then have it kind of fade in the corner. Would look better IMO. Here's what I make mine look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's an example of someone using my pic, I was pretty upset about that


I just found a program on google but what is that you are using

And the reason for the ugly green is you can see it on almost everything you really cant with the other colors wanted a red color but you cant see that on some backgrounds


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, you just wanted to show off your blue fans Mike!


----------



## shilka

I did a GTX 680 review last year everything got stolen and posted on other forums so was forced to take the whole thing down


----------



## Crooksy

*It's actually red, not orange.*


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I can understand the reasoning for putting a watermark on your photos for sure, sucks when someone takes credit for your stuff. But I think the current one you're using is, well looks like amateur work. And I'm only saying that in hopes of giving advice, not to poke fun. Maybe try a more subtle color, and a more professional looking font, and then have it kind of fade in the corner. Would look better IMO. Here's what I make mine look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's an example of someone using my pic, I was pretty upset about that


Cant you go after a company for violating copyright for your picture and computer??

Going after an individual is not worth it, but a business you should be able to.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *It's actually red, not orange.*


That..... Is friggin cool!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *It's actually red, not orange.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That..... Is friggin cool!
Click to expand...

Thanks, man. I appreciate your comments!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I just found a program on google but what is that you are using
> 
> And the reason for the ugly green is you can see it on almost everything you really cant with the other colors wanted a red color but you cant see that on some backgrounds


I use CS6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, you just wanted to show off your blue fans Mike!


Lol not really, he's got nice stuff, figured I might suggest a nice watermark to go with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *It's actually red, not orange.*


Wow, love that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Cant you go after a company for violating copyright for your picture and computer??
> 
> Going after an individual is not worth it, but a business you should be able to.


Maybe you could. But whoever posted that took it down very soon once me and a lot of others started to give them crap about it.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *It's actually red, not orange.*


That looks great!!

Majin SSJ Eric, Crowe98, Nice to see other car people


----------



## HPE1000

I'm a car person :3


----------



## Crooksy

I think I have seen that setup like 15 times on here









Hey, and there's mine on your right monitor!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> I think I have seen that setup like 15 times on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, and there's mine on your right monitor!


No you have not, you have that confused with the computer room thread, that was the 3rd picture I have ever posted here









I see a lot of people post their pictures in both threads so I joined in XD


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> I think I have seen that setup like 15 times on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, and there's mine on your right monitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not, you have that confused with the computer room thread, that was the 3rd picture I have ever posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people post their pictures in both threads so I joined in XD
Click to expand...

Ah correct you are. I thought I had seen it a few times!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm a car person :3


Didn't know you had a surround setup, very nice. Also I see you're keeping up with the Boston stuff. Intense.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Didn't know you had a surround setup, very nice. Also I see you're keeping up with the Boston stuff. Intense.


Yeah, never did I think my little box was going to be surround gaming.

Looks like they got the guy.


----------



## PCModderMike

Yea they just confirmed it, awesome.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *It's actually red, not orange.*


What mounts are you using?

I love the "floating screens" look.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> What mounts are you using?
> 
> I love the "floating screens" look.


I agree but if it were me I'd HAVE to hide those cables behind the monitors to enhance that floating look...


----------



## CptAsian

Mine's nothing special or exceptional in any way, but here it is.



I'm planning on getting a second mechanical keyboard for my laptop. I'm also thinking about ditching those speakers, as I don't really ever use them, and they're kinda crappy. It'd save space, too. What do you guys think?


----------



## xSociety




----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol, well thank you, Im pretty proud of it. Glad people like it


----------



## HPE1000

USE SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



but seriously


----------



## Jakestax

here is mine








[


Spoiler



]


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> What mounts are you using?
> 
> I love the "floating screens" look.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but if it were me I'd HAVE to hide those cables behind the monitors to enhance that floating look...
Click to expand...

I can't see the cables from where I am sat, but I have tidied them and they're now going to the middle and out the bottom.









Just a standard VESA mount for the middle and some hinged ones for the outer displays.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## shadow5555

update to my room


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Classic Antec SOHO 1030 case in back ground







I owned a few of them back in the day


----------



## shadow5555

that is my untangle dedi firewall box

core 2 duo 2.6
2gig ddr2
80gig hd
2 gig nic cards 1 in 1 out


----------



## Jakestax

Updated:

Razer Deathader 3.5g
Goliathus mousepad, medium speed edition
Razer lycosa
Dell p2011h 20" monitor (Upgrading to Samsung 23" soon)
Beats by dre Solo HD's ( I know stupid purchase, but they still sound great! :/


----------



## Crooksy

-1 for the beats.


----------



## semajha

nice setup jakestax. Why not put your pc on that bookshelf? you'd have a little more leg room and it would look nicer, imo.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Razer Deathader 3.5g
> Goliathus mousepad, medium speed edition
> Razer lycosa
> Dell p2011h 20" monitor (Upgrading to Samsung 23" soon)
> Beats by dre Solo HD's ( I know stupid purchase, but they still sound great! :/


If you put your rig on that higher shelf it would show off your internals!

Do lots of research on your monitor upgrade. I have had a few samsungs and didnt like any of them. I really like Dell, Asus, and LG.

Beats are not very liked in these parts... my brother in law had some, but then he listened to my headsets and was sad he bought his beats.


----------



## semajha

i don't understand the strong hate for beats though. i listened to my friend's beats and they don't sound bad at all.. i just wouldn't pay that much for them and to me they look kind of tacky.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> i don't understand the strong hate for beats though. i listened to my friend's beats and they don't sound bad at all.. i just wouldn't pay that much for them and to me they look kind of tacky.


That is exactly why people hate them. They're way overpriced.


----------



## HPE1000

It's mainly that they are overpriced, and mainly (to me) the fact that the owners try to say that they are the best audio equipment money can buy (not knowing anything of true audiophile equipment)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's mainly that they are overpriced, and mainly (to me) the fact that the owners try to say that they are the best audio equipment money can buy (not knowing anything of true audiophile equipment)


THIS!!

The big thing is ADVERTISING! Beats has done a great job brainwashing youth into spending ridiculous amounts of money on an inferior product.

If walmart is carrying your headphones they are not nice..

I can name multiple athletes and celebrities that are PAID to wear and use Beats headphones. I would use them to if I was getting paid and getting them for FREE! Then the sheep buy them.

That is why I dont like Beats!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> THIS!!
> 
> The big thing is ADVERTISING! Beats has done a great job brainwashing youth into spending ridiculous amounts of money on an inferior product.
> 
> If walmart is carrying your headphones they are not nice..
> 
> I can name multiple athletes and celebrities that are PAID to wear and use Beats headphones. I would use them to if I was getting paid and getting them for FREE! Then the sheep buy them.
> 
> That is why I dont like Beats!


Lol, I thought the same thing.

It's the only headphones I have seen commercials for on multiple times on multiple channels in one evening. Then you see the price and know they cant be worth it if they have to advertise that much.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Lol, I thought the same thing.
> 
> It's the only headphones I have seen commercials for on multiple times on multiple channels in one evening. Then you see the price and know they cant be worth it if they have to advertise that much.


I got a buddy who was drafted by the eagles and was approached by Beats.. He said NOWAY!!!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I got a buddy who was drafted by the eagles and was approached by Beats.. He said NOWAY!!!


Good man!

I'm in the same boat as all of you guys, but I bet you don't consider me to be much better since I use Skullcandy's. I just use 'em for their insane amounts of bass, as I am quite the basshead. Though, when these do decide to give up on me (they've been going strong for probably about a year and a half now), I'm going for the Samson SR850's; see how those will go.


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That is exactly why people hate them. They're way overpriced.






Its like the Apple version of headphones... Overprices and nothing flashy.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> THIS!!
> 
> The big thing is ADVERTISING! Beats has done a great job brainwashing youth into spending ridiculous amounts of money on an inferior product.
> 
> If walmart is carrying your headphones they are not nice..
> 
> I can name multiple athletes and celebrities that are PAID to wear and use Beats headphones. I would use them to if I was getting paid and getting them for FREE! Then the sheep buy them.
> 
> That is why I dont like Beats!


It is crazy how successful those headphones have become though. I can count at least 8 different people wearing beats everyday I walk around campus. And these guys wear 'em proudly. Have yet to find anyone wearing a nice pair of grados, akg, sennheiser, or at's in public.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> Its like the Apple version of headphones... Overprices and nothing flashy.


Overpriced? Besides the Mac pro tower, most apple products are not overpriced. Expensive, yes, but not overpriced. The material, screen quality and form factor, imo, justify the cost. I can definitely speak from experience from having owned various pc and apple laptops.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> It is crazy how successful those headphones have become though. I can count at least 8 different people wearing beats everyday I walk around campus. And these guys wear 'em proudly. Have yet to find anyone wearing a nice pair of grados, akg, sennheiser, or at's in public. .


I think this boils down to advertising and brand awareness. I had no idea what some of the audiophile brands of headphones were until I was in my mid 20's. I also had no need for headphones of that caliber.

The majority of younger than 25 have no idea the difference between studio monitors and Beats.

I also remember when individuals would walk around wearing skinny jeans with pride....

The more I get into audio equipment the more I realize that Monster is a company that just has a larger advertising budget. Look at Monster HDMI cables.. TOTAL rip off! I have a buddy who custom makes HDMI cables and laughs at people who buy Monster Cables.


----------



## semajha

Yep, it's all about advertisement. I have family members that believe they're getting the best when they purchase Bose speakers and monster cables. They ask, "Well if so and so brand is so good, how come I've never heard of it?"

I believe there was a test done comparing monster cables to coat hangers, lol. A room of blind folded people couldn't discern the differences between the two.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Yep, it's all about advertisement. I have family members that believe they're getting the best when they purchase Bose speakers and monster cables. They ask, "Well if so and so brand is so good, how come I've never heard of it?"
> 
> I believe there was a test done comparing monster cables to coat hangers, lol. A room of blind folded people couldn't discern the differences between the two.


A couple years ago I told my dad I ordered an Acer laptop. He said something like, "I've never heard of the company in my life, how do you know it isn't junk?"

-_-

The most ignorant.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Yes indeed, "blue" certainly is my favourite colour


----------



## Jester435

What is the scorpion looking thing on your desktop?

You looked into getting a new monitor?


----------



## Frostymugkiller

I believe it's a mouse bungee.
something like the CM Storm Skorpion or ROCCAT Apuri Active USB Hub with Mouse Bungee.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the scorpion looking thing on your desktop?
> 
> You looked into getting a new monitor?


1. It's a mouse-bungee: http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Accessories/ROCCAT-Apuri/

Highly recommended









2. Which monitors are recommended for "gaming" ?


----------



## Jakestax

thanks for the feed back, i keep my pc on the floor so i have enouhh room to do schoolwork and as for the internals everything is stock i have i3 4gb ram no gfx but i dont play many games.....


----------



## Zeek

My cramped setup. Next upgrade will be a bigger, more solid desk


----------



## morningbreath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Yes indeed, "blue" certainly is my favourite colour


damn this looks clean! i like how everything is nice and simple, plus the keyboard. +1!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My cramped setup. Next upgrade will be a bigger, more solid desk


Retro meets modern. Love it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Yes indeed, "blue" certainly is my favourite colour


Blue is good, yes very good.







Very clean setup you have.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Either way it looks sweet, I wish I had gotten a seasonic or corsiar 850/1000 instead of the cooler master I have(damn the newegg email deals). I may just buy a new one and keep my current as a backup. I know I don't need that much power, but do plan on WC and tri fire at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> What Cooler Master PSU?
> 
> Many of the older Cooler Master PSU´s is trash only a few model series is good and some of the most crappy ones are death traps
Click to expand...

Yeah, when i was shopping for my rig, I kept seeing Newegg deals for my case with a Cooler Master RS700 psu... The eXtreme Power Plus line. I read the reviews and I am glad I went with my PC Power and Cooling... plus it's an American Brand that has pretty good customer service, so it makes me happy.


I want one of the new PC Power and Cooling Silencer MkIII 850w... just because it is modular and sexy.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Yes indeed, "blue" certainly is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The ambient lighting looks relaxing.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Either way it looks sweet, I wish I had gotten a seasonic or corsiar 850/1000 instead of the cooler master I have(damn the newegg email deals). I may just buy a new one and keep my current as a backup. I know I don't need that much power, but do plan on WC and tri fire at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> What Cooler Master PSU?
> 
> Many of the older Cooler Master PSU´s is trash only a few model series is good and some of the most crappy ones are death traps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, when i was shopping for my rig, I kept seeing Newegg deals for my case with a Cooler Master RS700 psu... The eXtreme Power Plus line. I read the reviews and I am glad I went with my PC Power and Cooling... plus it's an American Brand that has pretty good customer service, so it makes me happy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of the new PC Power and Cooling Silencer MkIII 850w... just because it is modular and sexy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

at least you can fit those in your case, Our 750w can barely fit in my prodigy lol.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Either way it looks sweet, I wish I had gotten a seasonic or corsiar 850/1000 instead of the cooler master I have(damn the newegg email deals). I may just buy a new one and keep my current as a backup. I know I don't need that much power, but do plan on WC and tri fire at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> What Cooler Master PSU?
> 
> Many of the older Cooler Master PSU´s is trash only a few model series is good and some of the most crappy ones are death traps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, when i was shopping for my rig, I kept seeing Newegg deals for my case with a Cooler Master RS700 psu... The eXtreme Power Plus line. I read the reviews and I am glad I went with my PC Power and Cooling... plus it's an American Brand that has pretty good customer service, so it makes me happy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of the new PC Power and Cooling Silencer MkIII 850w... just because it is modular and sexy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at least you can fit those in your case, Our 750w can barely fit in my prodigy lol.
Click to expand...

Eh, that is what happens when you buy a microATX. Generally, things just fit together. With microATX, you have to check sizes and that it all works together.


----------



## R3apR369

*I like it nice and clean.*










*Of course, gotta get a close up on the 2013 line-up of Logitech Keyboard and Mouse, Haha.*


*My current build process of the TJ07.







*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> *I like it nice and clean.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course, gotta get a close up on the 2013 line-up of Logitech Keyboard and Mouse, Haha.*
> 
> 
> *My current build process of the TJ07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Def. Nice and clean. TJ07


----------



## dvalle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Yes indeed, "blue" certainly is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At first I thought that weird arm on the left was a monitor mount, and then I clicked to see a bigger view. Is that some kind of lamp?


----------



## WarMunkey

i retired my texas white out mod and got this 800D and digging it alot. What you guys think?


----------



## Scooby Boostin




----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Yes indeed, "blue" certainly is my favourite colour


Looks super clean without managing to look "sterile" like most clean setups. Very homey feel to it, probably due to the window and the tress outside.

Overall one of the nicest setups I've seen here!


----------



## Spiralmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*


Very nice!! Plenty of room for monitors and tower.
Where did you get your desk?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*


Is that wrist rest from a K60?


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morningbreath*
> 
> damn this looks clean! i like how everything is nice and simple, plus the keyboard. +1!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Blue is good, yes very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean setup you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> nice and clean


Thx

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> At first I thought that weird arm on the left was a monitor mount, and then I clicked to see a bigger view. Is that some kind of lamp?


It's a halogen lamp. Pretty bright (only 20 €







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Looks super clean without managing to look "sterile" like most clean setups. Very homey feel to it, probably due to the window and the tress outside.
> 
> Overall one of the nicest setups I've seen here!


Thx for the nice feedback


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiralmind*
> 
> Very nice!! Plenty of room for monitors and tower.
> Where did you get your desk?


Thanks! Here is the desk. I got it on black Friday for like $80. I love it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is that wrist rest from a K60?


Why yes, it is.







I wanted to get a back-lit keyboard because I play in the dark all the time and couldn't see it. I kept the wrist rest because I got too used to it and couldn't play without it. It fits on the new BlackWidow like a glove.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*
> 
> Keyboard: HP Netboard
> 
> Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
> 
> Pad: Generic Thingy
> 
> Total cost: $5


Haha we had that same keyboard growing up for an ancient HP XP computer. Oh man the dialup AOL


----------



## Spiralmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Thanks! Here is the desk. I got it on black Friday for like $80. I love it!


I have a very heavy pc case. Can this desk support a considerable amount of weight? I would like to have my rig on the desk instead of the floor if I can help it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*
> 
> Keyboard: HP Netboard
> 
> Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
> 
> Pad: Generic Thingy
> 
> Total cost: $5


Eww. Clean your keyboard.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiralmind*
> 
> I have a very heavy pc case. Can this desk support a considerable amount of weight? I would like to have my rig on the desk instead of the floor if I can help it.


Definitely. My PC is very heavy as well and I've had my friends full tower on there at the same time. No issues.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Razer Deathader 3.5g
> Goliathus mousepad, medium speed edition
> Razer lycosa
> Dell p2011h 20" monitor (Upgrading to Samsung 23" soon)
> Beats by dre Solo HD's ( I know stupid purchase, but they still sound great! :/


Is that to the right a training board witha fingerboard?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Definitely. My PC is very heavy as well and I've had my friends full tower on there at the same time. No issues.


Can confirm. I have the same desk as you, except with glass panels, rather than wood. Got a 60lb Switch 810 and three 24' monitors, it takes it fine.


----------



## Evanlet

EDIT (soz felt weird because gf wasn't wearing anything so I just scribbled all over it): 
Took me a long time to get this set up...


----------



## semajha

LOL, I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't said anything. From a glance it looks like she's wearing a black skirt.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> EDIT (soz felt weird because gf wasn't wearing anything so I just scribbled all over it):
> Took me a long time to get this set up...


Spoil sport


----------



## PCModderMike

Haha I didn't really notice either, thought it was a black skirt too.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> EDIT (soz felt weird because gf wasn't wearing anything so I just scribbled all over it):
> Took me a long time to get this set up...


dat floor spaghetti



I can't remember if I posted in this thread or not. I just wanted to document how it looks before I change computers


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> dat floor spaghetti
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I posted in this thread or not. I just wanted to document how it looks before I change computers


I think I recognize your desk... Either way, looking pretty nice. Bonus points for that keyboard.


----------



## Jaren1

Well here is my space

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686393756/
IMG_4511 by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well here is my space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686393756/
> IMG_4511 by awdftw!, on Flickr


Nice and clean







Hate it when people have nice set ups covered in dust and what not.


----------



## VenG3ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well here is my space
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686393756/
> IMG_4511 by awdftw!, on Flickr


My god thats clean. Respect to you


----------



## hooded24

simple elegance... great setup....



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well here is my space
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686393756/
> IMG_4511 by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## VindalooJim

Plenty of elbow grease was used in the production of that photo.


----------



## GermanyChris

My iPhone takes gud piktures

Anyway heres Aprils version of the desk..It'll probably change next month


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> My iPhone takes gud piktures
> 
> Anyway heres Aprils version of the desk..It'll probably change next month


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Nice and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate it when people have nice set ups covered in dust and what not.


Thank you! I cant stand dust. If its one thing Im anal about, its my desk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> My god thats clean. Respect to you


Thank you very much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> simple elegance... great setup....


Thank you:thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease was used in the production of that photo.


Not to much tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Thank you! I cant stand dust. If its one thing Im anal about, its my desk


I am the same. I have glass top desk at the moment- it's a nightmare!


----------



## shadow5555

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0968_zps4f9d784f.jpg.html


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well here is my space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686393756/
> IMG_4511 by awdftw!
> 
> 
> , on Flickr


Super clean.







What cam are you using?


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Since I'm running the top 200 as an intake, I pulled the dust filter out of my old case and jerry rigged it on. I'll cut it to fit better now that I know it is actually helping catch A LOT of dust.


Isn't that kind of fighting physics? Seeing as hot air rises I wouldn't have thought it would be optimal.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


I absolutely love how the light from your case bleeds into your room. It looks so cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Isn't that kind of fighting physics? Seeing as hot air rises I wouldn't have thought it would be optimal.


Yeah. I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## Fortunex

Hot air rises when nothing else is acting upon it. With such a small volume of air like in a case, and when you have even one fan moving air around, convection becomes a non-factor.


----------



## ez12a

This. In actively circulated cases this is a non issue


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cam are you using?


thank you! Its a Canon 60D with the 40mm STM F2.8 pancake lens. Such and awesome little lens for the money.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> thank you! Its a Canon 60D with the 40mm STM F2.8 pancake lens. Such and awesome little lens for the money.


Nice! The pic came out really clean.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> EDIT (soz felt weird because gf wasn't wearing anything so I just scribbled all over it):
> Took me a long time to get this set up...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoil sport
Click to expand...

lol me 2 thought it was a skirt till u said it,

$_$ Naruto storm 3 i love storm generations cant w8 till i get the collectors edition of storm 3


----------



## WarMunkey

Got this desk for free, here is my fullsetup. Still working on it


----------



## Swisser

Nothing special but it gets the job done.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

and here is mine.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Nothing special but it gets the job done.


Nice set up, I like the green colour scheme.


----------



## HPE1000

RAZER WAR



I should get a razer headset, that all green one...


----------



## xSociety

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Nothing special but it gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2





Nice! Two questions:

Where did you get those green key caps?

What XSPC res/kit is that?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Nice! Two questions:
> 
> Where did you get those green key caps?
> 
> What XSPC res/kit is that?


Don't know where he got his from but I got mine from www.wasdkeyboards.com/


----------



## .theMetal

New Case:

Before:


After:



small form ftw


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> New Case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small form ftw


Wow that cleared up some space lol. How are your temp in the smaller case?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> New Case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small form ftw


I have that dragon incense burner, its a pain to use though so I stopped using it


----------



## Hokies83

i got 2 full systems running side by side in this room 2 more in another but these 2 are the ones i mess with most.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Wow that cleared up some space lol. How are your temp in the smaller case?


Yea I love it so far, but I haven't had a chance to get windows re-installed, I just finished putting it all together last night. I will get some benches and stuff up with in the next couple days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have that dragon incense burner, its a pain to use though so I stopped using it


Yea I agree I have actually only used it a few times, I mostly just look at it.


----------



## AsusFan30

My Desktop took a crash. This is what I am working with until I get my New Desktop in this week.


----------



## Servos

You don't always need a fancy desk...
http://s589.photobucket.com/user/dukenukem_photo/media/IMG_20130512_050455.jpg.html

Yea... Maybe a better desk would look better.


----------



## KeRo77

My old set up, sorry don't have any recent or better ones.

Mouse: RAT 7
Keypad: Razer Nostromo
Mouse pad: ROCCAT Sota


----------



## WiLd FyeR




----------



## fritx




----------



## black7hought




----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well here is my space
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686393756/
> IMG_4511 by awdftw!, on Flickr


I got the same monitor







I love that case!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Servos*
> 
> You don't always need a fancy desk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s589.photobucket.com/user/dukenukem_photo/media/IMG_20130512_050455.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... Maybe a better desk would look better.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Servos*
> 
> You don't always need a fancy desk...
> http://s589.photobucket.com/user/dukenukem_photo/media/IMG_20130512_050455.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... Maybe a better desk would look better.


Busch, it'll get you Drunk.


----------



## CptAsian

I got a second Ducky Shine II for my laptop a couple of days ago. I'll be moving my laptop somewhere else in the near future so I'll actually have some space.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I got the same monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that case!!


familiar angle


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Busch, it'll get you Drunk.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I got a second Ducky Shine II for my laptop a couple of days ago. I'll be moving my laptop somewhere else in the near future so I'll actually have some space.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love those keyboards.


----------



## jrad

I need to get some new speakers since my Razer Makos stopped working lol. Going to change the Lycosa leds to red for the time being until i can find a red led mx red ducky shine.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> I need to get some new speakers since my Razer Makos stopped working lol. Going to change the Lycosa leds to red for the time being until i can find a red led mx red ducky shine.


I have the exact same mouse as you however I cannot change the colour of the LEDs! How did you do it? I have tried with the software etc but how did YOU do it?


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have the exact same mouse as you however I cannot change the colour of the LEDs! How did you do it? I have tried with the software etc but how did YOU do it?


I just loaded up the drivers for it and changed it in the lighting options, if you have the 4000dpi Lachesis version it doesn't have a multi color led like the 5600dpi version does.


You could still change out the leds in the 4000dpi version though, it uses a 3mm led for the wheel and a 5mm led for the logo.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> I just loaded up the drivers for it and changed it in the lighting options, if you have the 4000dpi Lachesis version it doesn't have a multi color led like the 5600dpi version does.
> 
> 
> You could still change out the leds in the 4000dpi version though, it uses a 3mm led for the wheel and a 5mm led for the logo.


I have the version with the immense choice of lighting however I can never ever see or even locate any panel with lighting or anything lighting related. Can you link me to where you downloaded that software from? Or if it isnt worth the hassle upload what you have to dropbox or some file sharer? +Rep


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have the version with the immense choice of lighting however I can never ever see or even locate any panel with lighting or anything lighting related. Can you link me to where you downloaded that software from? Or if it isnt worth the hassle upload what you have to dropbox or some file sharer? +Rep


Ohh maybe you have the older driver v2.00 or v2.01, i dont think those versions included the newer options until driver v3.00

v3.00








http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=560&nav=0,76,169,80,152


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Ohh maybe you have the older driver v2.00 or v2.01, i dont think those versions included the newer options until driver v3.00
> 
> v3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=560&nav=0,76,169,80,152


HAHA! Cheers buddy thanks a lot. I think I went full ****** not checking for latest drivers









Anyways thanks a ton!

+REP


----------



## malmental

monitor expansion....


upgraded my SLi unit from N560GTX-Ti 448's to N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC's and added an accessory monitor.
had to get a bigger desk as well.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> monitor expansion....
> 
> 
> upgraded my SLi unit from N560GTX-Ti 448's to N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC's and added an accessory monitor.
> had to get a bigger desk as well.


wow


----------



## malmental

thanks.

just a quick snap shot, not quite finished yet, still got to get the monitor set-up right.
I might move both desk down and to the right.

call this the anti-wifey room...


----------



## pokerapar88

These are old photos of my setup. When it was an AMD build. Old desktop and small speakers.
At that time it was an athlon x4 640, 6gb of ddr3 ram, 2x ATI 6850s, 500gb disk, Sentey Arvina GS6400 Case, coolermaste GX750W and coolermaster V8.





Now it's an i5 2500K @ 4300mhz
8gb ddr3
ati 7970 3gb @ 1050mhz
1.5Tb hdd black
P8Z68-V PRO motherboard

I'll take some pics of my updated setup today and upload them !

Edit:


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Updated setup..


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I got the same monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that case!!


Its a nice cheap monitor. I love this case so much


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


high priced modified Dell... why.?
(I worked at Dell for years..)


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> high priced modified Dell... why.?
> (I worked at Dell for years..)


Let's not go there  Already was crucified on this thread about it..I don't need to hear it anymore. A mod had to come in and clean it up because it got real ugly!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388568/alienware-alienware-aurora-r4-purchased-for-1369-00-brand-new


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> high priced modified Dell... why.?
> (I worked at Dell for years..)
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not go there  Already was crucified on this thread about it..I don't need to hear it anymore. A mod had to come in and clean it up because it got real ugly!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388568/alienware-alienware-aurora-r4-purchased-for-1369-00-brand-new
Click to expand...

not going to blow you up bro, not that immature plus, I still have Dell stock..








I will say that a DIY build would have been cheaper but that's all.
if your good with it then I'm good with it.


----------



## Fizzle22

I'm a poor grad student paying out-of-state tuition so please forgive my custom monitor stands made of old PS3 games.

Logitech G400 gaming mouse and cheap keyboard.


----------



## malmental

grad student in what and congrats on your studies, achievements thus far.?
nice rig..


----------



## Fizzle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> grad student in what and congrats on your studies, achievements thus far.?
> nice rig..


Thanks man! I guess I can say former grad student now. Just waiting on final grades. Master of Geographic Information Science.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> grad student in what and congrats on your studies, achievements thus far.?
> nice rig..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I guess I can say former grad student now. Just waiting on final grades. Master of Geographic Information Science.
Click to expand...

nice and god-luck.
I hope Minn new relaxed 'municipal' laws...







didn't interfere/impede your progress like it did mine..








so you gonna predict earthquakes or what.?

edit:
time for SLi and a third monitor..


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a poor grad student paying out-of-state tuition so please forgive my custom monitor stands made of old PS3 games.
> 
> Logitech G400 gaming mouse and cheap keyboard.


I think that's the same keyboard we've got at school... *cringes*

Anyhow, we do have somewhat similar builds, so nice work on doing what you could with what you have.


----------



## MACH1NE

Where can i get the brackets that hold dual monitors together?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Where can i get the brackets that hold dual monitors together?


A duel monitor stand? A google.search will show many.


----------



## Seredin

Quick update for me.



Not sure why I took two pictures, to be honest.


----------



## HPE1000

Did you move that desk? I thought I remembered it being on another wall.


----------



## Seredin

Noope. The only time I move it is to get into one of my computers. Then I put it right back


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Quick update for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why I took two pictures, to be honest.


Nintendo!


----------



## paddy36oo

well this is my setup its my first post on overclock.net so i hope you's like my setup and retro style case mod








also sorry for all the pictures.



my case i modded. i put in the front grill with a 120 mm fan behind it and a window and other various cutouts for cables inside.



cable management and will add liquidcooling setup in as soon as i save up enough!



also my workbench i have to clean haha


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> well this is my setup its my first post on overclock.net so i hope you's like my setup and retro style case mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also sorry for all the pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my case i modded. i put in the front grill with a 120 mm fan behind it and a window and other various cutouts for cables inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable management and will add liquidcooling setup in as soon as i save up enough!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my workbench i have to clean haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a really cool case mod; I've never seen anyone do anything quite like that. The desk looks pretty good, too. Nice setup, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## paddy36oo

thanks i really appreciate it







im also not finished with that case i need a better exhaust... the fan i have in it now is wayy too small and so loud.
also any suggestions on what else i could do with it? im putting in a water cooling kit i don't want to butcher the case just yet until i get the water kit as i may change plans.
i was thinking maybe rez on the back a 240 rad on top maybe and the pump below inside the case but it seems like such a stretch for it all since its a tall case.
the main reason why i left it beige is because it brings back my childhood and it reminds me of when i used to play warcraft 2 on my old pentium 3 pc when i was 5 years old ha.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> thanks i really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im also not finished with that case i need a better exhaust... the fan i have in it now is wayy too small and so loud.
> also any suggestions on what else i could do with it? im putting in a water cooling kit i don't want to butcher the case just yet until i get the water kit as i may change plans.
> i was thinking maybe rez on the back a 240 rad on top maybe and the pump below inside the case but it seems like such a stretch for it all since its a tall case.
> the main reason why i left it beige is because it brings back my childhood and it reminds me of when i used to play warcraft 2 on my old pentium 3 pc when i was 5 years old ha.


If you're doing a custom loop, then you've lost me. But about that exhaust, what size fan is currently in there? It looks a bit smaller than a 120mm, but it doesn't seem like you could easily bump up the size. I do think that you could put another fan of the same size below it. If it is a 120, I'd go with Noctua, as that would match the color perfectly. Also, what is in the other half of the case? I know the PSU's probably up there, but is there anything else?


----------



## paddy36oo

the back exhaust fan is currently a 60mm fan... haha its only in their for temporary as it does its job for the moment until i sort something out the intake i put in is a 120 mm though and that's doing a pretty good job as it is for the moment


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> the back exhaust fan is currently a 60mm fan... haha its only in their for temporary as it does its job for the moment until i sort something out the intake i put in is a 120 mm though and that's doing a pretty good job as it is for the moment


Oh. Now that I look at the rest of the computer, I can tell that it's considerably smaller than a 120. Anyhow, go ahead and set up your rig in the rigbuilder and put it in your sig. I'd like to see some of the specs. Still, though, what is in the top half of the case?


----------



## paddy36oo

any piks of your setup? i cannot find any also i like everybodys setup on here that posted so far im taking my time to look through them all ha


----------



## ramenbuoy




----------



## CptAsian

Click on my rig in my signature, and I've got a few pictures there. My actual desk setup has changed quite a bit, but the computer itself is the same. The last time I posted pictures in this thread was probably some ten pages ago.


----------



## paddy36oo

damn that's a nice setup


----------



## ramenbuoy

I can't figure out how to change my displayed rig.

edit: just figured it out lol nvm


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> damn that's a nice setup


Thanks!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Quick update for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not sure why I took two pictures*, to be honest.


Looks clean, sure you were just so impressed with it you did a double take









Ahhh the original nintendo ftw







you still use it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> well this is my setup its my first post on overclock.net so i hope you's like my setup and retro style case mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also sorry for all the pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my case i modded. i put in the front grill with a 120 mm fan behind it and a window and other various cutouts for cables inside.
> 
> 
> 
> cable management and will add liquidcooling setup in as soon as i save up enough!
> 
> 
> 
> also my workbench i have to clean haha


Case looks good, one ques what's going on with the top half, I'm eager to see what's up there....







You got alot of room for a nice loop that's fo sho...welcome to OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, looks CIA ish


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> damn that's a nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I do not think he was talking to you, I think you ninja'd his posting and he was referring to the post above yours with pics.


----------



## paddy36oo

yeah i have alot of room for a loop








i will be getting one soon enough if i can save my money that is ha


----------



## paddy36oo

here is a pik of what the cables inside looked like before i did work on it its actually the best i could route them believe it or not! i had to make various cuts behind their to get things neat but here is a picture of the chassi bare while i was pre fitting my system to see what i needed to do.. lots of room now








i also made a bracket from a pci slot cover to hold up my videocard as it was bending alot and was afraid to leave it hanging their...


----------



## paddy36oo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not think he was talking to you, I think you ninja'd his posting and he was referring to the post above yours with pics.


yeah i was but i like CptAsian's setup too i seen it its really clean


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not think he was talking to you, I think you ninja'd his posting and he was referring to the post above yours with pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i was but i like CptAsian's setup too i seen it its really clean
Click to expand...

it's cool, I like the Ducky keyboard.


----------



## CptAsian

Oh.







Derp. Thanks, though.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Thanks, though.


time for some CF-X or jump to Green Team..


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paddy36oo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pik of what the cables inside looked like before i did work on it its actually the best i could route them believe it or not! i had to make various cuts behind their to get things neat but here is a picture of the chassi bare while i was pre fitting my system to see what i needed to do.. lots of room now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also made a bracket from a pci slot cover to hold up my videocard as it was bending alot and was afraid to leave it hanging their...


Cool kinda reminds me of one of those little devil cases. You could definitely fit a monster loop inside that thing


----------



## paddy36oo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Cool kinda reminds me of one of those little devil cases. You could definitely fit a monster loop inside that thing


and hopefully soon enough their will be a monster loop in it ha


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Looks clean, sure you were just so impressed with it you did a double take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh the original nintendo ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still use it?


Yes, regularly. It's my main form of gaming ha


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## malmental

all four monitors up and running.
I decided to add a third card for the accessory monitor and save all the VRAM for Surround only.
so my Surround rig is SLi N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC and a PNY GT 240 GDDR5 512MB.
now it's time to swap out for my bigger resolution monitors..


----------



## HPE1000

Are you sure you have enough screens?


----------



## malmental

that's just one room...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> time for some CF-X or jump to Green Team..


For some reason, I had no idea what you were saying. I just saw someone else use the term CFX, and it finally hit me. And I just got Green Team, too. I have a simple response. Money. And power...
But money.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> time for some CF-X or jump to Green Team..
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I had no idea what you were saying. I just saw someone else use the term CFX, and it finally hit me. And I just got Green Team, too. I have a simple response. Money. And power...
> But money.
Click to expand...

Mo money mo problems...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Mo money mo problems...


Some words of wisdom right there, people.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> all four monitors up and running.
> I decided to add a third card for the accessory monitor and save all the VRAM for Surround only.
> so my Surround rig is SLi N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC and a PNY GT 240 GDDR5 512MB.
> now it's time to swap out for my bigger resolution monitors..


You should be able to run the 4th screen off the cpu graphics instead of running 2 gpu's. Unless you had an issue with that then nvm lol.


----------



## malmental

P67 mobo...
I never did find a worthy upgrade (for me) from my P8P67 WS Rev B3 (NF200)
I like x16/x16 for my Surround resolution.


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> all four monitors up and running.
> I decided to add a third card for the accessory monitor and save all the VRAM for Surround only.
> so my Surround rig is SLi N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC and a PNY GT 240 GDDR5 512MB.
> now it's time to swap out for my bigger resolution monitors..






What game are you playing on the 3 monitors?


----------



## ovawe

Whoaaaa that's my awesome setup that isn't actually current anymore, but I used it for a while.

Standing while using computer cuz my back gets sore from sitting so long


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> What game are you playing on the 3 monitors?


Is it test Drive Unlimited?


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Is it test Drive Unlimited?


At least the minimap looks quite a bit like TDU's minimap.


----------



## GermanyChris

Small Changes


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa that's my awesome setup that isn't actually current anymore, but I used it for a while.
> 
> Standing while using computer cuz my back gets sore from sitting so long


That Sriracha sauce.


----------



## AsusFan30

This setup is still in work. I have my Alienware ALX R4 connected to my Optoma Projector. I also have this running through my Home Theatre System. It sounds AMAZING! Once I get my new Video Card, I will be running the Projector with the other two monitors. Battlestation Ready!


----------



## jrad

The Ducky 9087 Shine II TKL Red LED arrived today with cherry reds and it was completely worth it, i cant believe how slow the Razer Lycosa made me type


----------



## patriotaki

Full specs and images here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1397972/official-new-system-build-red-panther


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> The Ducky 9087 Shine II TKL Red LED arrived today with cherry reds and it was completely worth it, i cant believe how slow the Razer Lycosa made me type


Wish I could get that in purple backlighting.


----------



## Sazexa

Isn't there another thread similar to this one?
Oh well, here's my humble little set up.

Desk. Getting new speakers soon (as my regular ones are connected to the TV for now) and making a new desktop build.


My little TV stand. Going to design a shelf to fit under the TV to hold the TV up about 8" higher, and also fit a receiver/amplifier underneath it.


And, not that it's entirely important, but the "rest" of the room.


----------



## ranviper

Only thing I've changed since pic is added my second monitor and moved the rig to a small table to the right of the desk.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST


Thanks mate


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Isn't there another thread similar to this one?
> Oh well, here's my humble little set up.
> 
> Desk. Getting new speakers soon (as my regular ones are connected to the TV for now) and making a new desktop build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So how often do you get out of the room?
think it would be once 2-3 days just to get some shower and proper food if I've that kind of room


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> So how often do you get out of the room?
> think it would be once 2-3 days just to get some shower and proper food if I've that kind of room


Sadly I don't get to spend enough time in their to really justify how much I've spent on everything









And I plan on adding! Building a new desktop soon (sold the one on the picture) and getting speakers for the TV. Not sure what yet... I also need a new chair. I work like 60 hours a week and barely get to play in here! I might get a microwave and mini-fridge soon, then I really won't wanna leave.









But when I do get to use it, or have friends over and play some good 'ol Super Smash Brothers Melee or somee other games, on the nice big screen









But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wish I could get that in purple backlighting.


They *were* available with purple backlighting, but now everywhere seems to be out of stock, I would guess it's because Ducky haven't been sending out any Shine II's because the Shine 3 has been announced, which will also be available with purple backlighting in the coming weeks/ months.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Isn't there another thread similar to this one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, here's my humble little set up.
> 
> Desk. Getting new speakers soon (as my regular ones are connected to the TV for now) and making a new desktop build.
> 
> 
> My little TV stand. Going to design a shelf to fit under the TV to hold the TV up about 8" higher, and also fit a receiver/amplifier underneath it.
> 
> 
> And, not that it's entirely important, but the "rest" of the room.


dude thats a sweet ass lounge


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> dude thats a sweet ass lounge bed-room.


Thanks. ;]
It is quite cozy. Can't wait to finish it! All my friends love hanging out in here.


----------



## protzman

well durr its your bed room







i always call mine the lounge or something silly as mine looks just like yours!


----------



## cosm0

Hey guys, just my little set up, still quite a way to go!

*Desk*



AudioEngine A5 Speakers | Nintendo 3DS XL | Acer Aspire 5830TG | Ikea lamp | CINCH Wallet | Tissot watch | Ecoustik iPhone Oak Dock | QNAP NAS | HiFiMAN HE-400 | Shure SE215 | Sennheiser HD558 w/ ModMic

*Peripherals*



Leopold FC500R Cherry Blue | SteelSeries QCK Mousepad | SteelSeries Sensei Raw Rubberised

*Dock/Nas/Headphones*



TV Unit



Soniq 42" LCD LED 1080p | Old Gen PS3 | Ikea TV unit


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> Hey guys, just my little set up, still quite a way to go!


Looks very neat!

Here's mine (warning - Photo taken with phone)

Wiring and the desk is a bit of a mess, but I couldn't be bothered to clean up just to take a photo unfortunately, so I hope you can live with it.
The setup is mainly used for gaming, watching movies and browsing.

Rig specs can be found here --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393332/hello-ocn
Razer blackwiddow ultimate 2013, mx518 and BenQ XL2024T - Monitor on the left is a 7 year old Samsung monitor.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Looks very neat!
> 
> Here's mine (warning - Photo taken with phone)
> 
> Wiring and the desk is a bit of a mess, but I couldn't be bothered to clean up just to take a photo unfortunately, so I hope you can live with it.
> The setup is mainly used for gaming, watching movies and browsing.
> 
> Rig specs can be found here --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393332/hello-ocn
> Razer blackwiddow ultimate 2013, mx518 and BenQ XL2024T - Monitor on the left is a 7 year old Samsung monitor.


I love it, looks like you do more gaming than cleaning on it. Just how a very used rig should look(unless the owner has ocd).

I think a 27" screen would look sweet between your rig and extra monitor.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I love it, looks like you do more gaming than cleaning on it. Just how a very used rig should look(unless the owner has ocd).
> 
> I think a 27" screen would look sweet between your rig and extra monitor.


Thanks - The actual rig is about 2 weeks old tho. Very bad camera on my phone + bad lighting.
Most of the other stuff is about 5-7 years. It's not very neat and clean but it works!
I only sitting about 50 cm away from the screen, so I don't want it to be too big and 27" is pretty big, atleast for my eyes


----------



## patriotaki




----------



## patriotaki

^ i would love to have a GF like this xD


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*


Haha that's great.


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/dsc0006cpv.jpg/


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/dsc0006cpv.jpg/






What mousepad is that?


----------



## McBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> What mousepad is that?


Looks like the XTRAC Ripper XXL

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/dsc0006cpv.jpg/


That screen is gorgeous!


----------



## PliFF

Here is mine sorry for the pics quality

Flash

Without Flash

Side Window


----------



## ebeeze

Hey guys, thought I'd show off my own setup! I call this my headquarters:


----------



## dvalle22

I like everything about that setup minus the location of the computer case. Looks iike thats more like a flaw in the desk itself. Seems like you would have to sit with your legs off to either side.


----------



## Xozat

Stop having a boring wall, Stop having a boring life.


----------



## HPE1000

Its awesome!


----------



## rss013

Samsung 2233Rz
Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
Logitech G400
Steelseries Qck Heavy
Steelseries siberia v2


----------



## Sazexa

New computer case came in. Will have a full-desk picture with it once the build is complete. Still need to order the CPU, cooler, and PSU.


----------



## Seredin

Hey, Saz, remember last night I said I had some speakers to show you? Ha


----------



## CptAsian

New case!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> New case!


sweet! im thinking buying this haf too


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> sweet! im thinking buying this haf too


I say go for it! For the most part, it's easy to work with because of the removable motherboard tray, but it can be tough to wire everything up once you have the tray in place. Either way, it's an amazing case for the price.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> sweet! im thinking buying this haf too


Your case is great Patriotaki....no need to change it!!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Your case is great Patriotaki....no need to change it!!


yes but i travel alot and if i want to get my red panther with me i cant get a 25kg (case + components) with me lol


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## Draygonn

^^^FTW900


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> ^^^FTW900


Indeed!


----------



## jongbot

just finished the floating monitor setup

ignore dirty mouse pad


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jongbot*
> 
> 
> just finished the floating monitor setup
> 
> ignore dirty mouse pad


Now that is a very used mouse pad


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> New computer case came in. Will have a full-desk picture with it once the build is complete. Still need to order the CPU, cooler, and PSU.


Whats the name of that case?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Whats the name of that case?


It's a Lian Li PC-Q03B.
I'm almost finished with the build. Just need to get my cooler, processor, and PSU in!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Whats the name of that case?


Edit: Sazexa beat me..


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Whats the name of that case?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Lian Li PC-Q03B.
> I'm almost finished with the build. Just need to get my cooler, processor, and PSU in!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Looks really tight in there. Please post pictures when you're finished!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Thanks! Looks really tight in there. Please post pictures when you're finished!


I will definitely do so. I've been all over the place in trying to decide exactly what I want to do with this build, and where I'd like to take it. Originally I intended on a fanless, completely silent Linux machine. Then I though about dual-booting and gaming on it, going slightly bigger and louder. For now, I've settled on a border-line HTPC. More so multi-media usage, I suppose. Will still be using Linux on it, mostly. Boot into windows for a few programs here and there. The specs for it are as follows:

Intel i5 4670S
2 x 4GB DDR3 1333
Intel HD 4600 integrated iGPU (About the performance level of a 6630m/GT 540m I heard)
Seagate Barracuda 256GB Series 600 SSD
ASUS Xonar Essence STX (in place of a GPU)

I've ordered everything except the power supply and the processor so far. I might go with the i7 4770S to make the build a bit more beefier. Or getting a higher-wattage PSU in case I ever decide to change cases and add a GPU. But probably not. I'll probably just give this build to someone in the family and let them use it as a desktop, then re-build a new one in a few years if I ever want to get back into PC gaming.


----------



## egotrippin




----------



## RichiRichX

Dell SK-1835 keyboard and Logitech G700 mouse.

Akai MPK49 for the music


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*


I'm not exactly a fan of Audioengine or Apple products, but your set up is quite nice. A better-matching lamp would do well.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm not exactly a fan of Audioengine or Apple products, but your set up is quite nice. A better-matching lamp would do well.


Apple I can see but why Audioengine?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Apple I can see but why Audioengine?


Audioengine sound pretty nice and make for an easy solution, I just don't care for their appearance. Same goes for Apple.


----------



## fido

weird tho the only thing i find good is their look, apple expensive for nothing just look good , audioengine look good also but dont know their quality


----------



## ADHDadditiv

At work, no pics on phone.

Work
KB: El' Cheapo Microsoft
Mouse: Logitech G500
Pad: El" Cheapo Black crap
Headphones: Sennheiser HD 201

Home
KB: Logitech G510
Mouse: Cyborg M.M.O. 7 / Logitech G700
Pad: Razor Goliathus Extended
Headset: Logitech G35


----------



## WiLd FyeR




----------



## tezza192

My Setup


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> weird tho the only thing i find good is their look, apple expensive for nothing just look good , audioengine look good also but dont know their quality


Some folks like OSX just like some like Linux..


----------



## EpicPie

Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.

Before:
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html

After:
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


----------



## Seredin

That screen seems a bit big for that space, but the upgrade was obviously a success!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


Very clean setup







What desk is that?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Very clean setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What desk is that?


A desk crafted with various ikea parts. lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My Setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up. Both yours or one for the wifey/GF?


----------



## fido

boyfriends sure or is it typing error ? , so I would like to know it is interesting point boyfriends = 2and+










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> Before:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> weird tho the only thing i find good is their look, apple expensive for nothing just look good , audioengine look good also but dont know their quality
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks like OSX just like some like Linux..
Click to expand...

i like osx but u will have to use specific mobo and gpu otherwise cant go hackintosh :S, I have Macboock pro 15" coz i like the osx and use it net browsing etc.. if i can put the hackintosh on my desktop i will but can't


----------



## Yoneda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> weird tho the only thing i find good is their look, apple expensive for nothing just look good , audioengine look good also but dont know their quality


Apple is expensive for several reasons, only to mention a few there's customer service, build quality, and.. yeah, the look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Some folks like OSX just like some like Linux..


I don't really see what some people have against OSX.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> boyfriends sure or is it typing error ? , so I would like to know it is interesting point boyfriends = 2and+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like osx but u will have to use specific mobo and gpu otherwise cant go hackintosh :S, I have Macboock pro 15" coz i like the osx and use it net browsing etc.. if i can put the hackintosh on my desktop i will but can't


not so much any more with nvidia you have everything up through Titan, with AMD you have the 6XXX and 7XXX. While motherboards were a precious before it's not as much of a factor now. I've built on Gigabyte, Asus, and MSI Asus and MSI require a bios/EFI flash. My Z77 Sabertooth was bar none my best Hack board.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> boyfriends sure or is it typing error ? , so I would like to know it is interesting point boyfriends = 2and+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like osx but u will have to use specific mobo and gpu otherwise cant go hackintosh :S, I have Macboock pro 15" coz i like the osx and use it net browsing etc.. if i can put the hackintosh on my desktop i will but can't
> 
> 
> 
> not so much any more with nvidia you have everything up through Titan, with AMD you have the 6XXX and 7XXX. While motherboards were a precious before it's not as much of a factor now. I've built on Gigabyte, Asus, and MSI Asus and MSI require a bios/EFI flash. My Z77 Sabertooth was bar none my best Hack board.
Click to expand...

So u saying with any Nvidia card and mobo I can go Hackintosh ?

according to techoftomorrow it is not like that


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> So u saying with any Nvidia card and mobo I can go Hackintosh ?
> 
> according to techoftomorrow it is not like that


I didn't say any I said not as bad as it used to be. You need to keep an eye on the audio codec's, If you want to use the internal NIC there are particular ones to use. The SATA controller needs to be INTEL and ASM, and the USB 3 needs to be driven off the chipI like Elric and agree with him for the most part but he doesn't really keep up on that specific scene. Things have changed greatly in the last 8-12 months. With Lion you were still resonably limited with ML and the general chanege to EFI things changed. There has never been a better time to build a Hack.

I have not built on Z87 yet, I might be next week if a gentleman decides to get moving.

IMHO most of the newfound freedom is Apple putting less and less emphasis on Mac's.

Do a bit a research on your board and see, you kind kinda hack anything if you have the skills remember there are AMD hacks out there along with an AMD kernel.


----------



## Viridian1

Yep


----------



## larrytan

My simple yet functional workstation=P

_*Desk Top*_


_*Desk Bottom*_


_*Overall look and feel*_


Any idea what I can setup on the right side of my desk? Feeling kinda empty =D


----------



## protzman

nice ikea desk same as mine


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Really nice setup


Cheers mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> My simple yet functional workstation=P
> 
> _*Desk Top*_
> 
> 
> _*Desk Bottom*_
> 
> 
> _*Overall look and feel*_
> 
> 
> Any idea what I can setup on the right side of my desk? Feeling kinda empty =D


I'm wondering, what kind of studio monitors are those?


----------



## larrytan

Those are just normal speaker. Is the PSB Alpha B1 =D


----------



## protzman

Good sound quality? I need something like that on a stand! With my triple monitors its impossible to get my speakers the way I want them!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> Those are just normal speaker. Is the PSB Alpha B1 =D


Oh ok haha







Great stands though, I really like the look.

I'm getting the Yamaha HS8s soon. Real beasts, but I need some good stands for them.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> Those are just normal speaker. Is the PSB Alpha B1 =D


Oh ok haha







Great stands though, I really like the look.

I'm getting the Yamaha HS8s soon. Real beasts, but I need some good stands for them.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Oh ok haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stands though, I really like the look.
> 
> I'm getting the Yamaha HS8s soon. Real beasts, but I need some good stands for them.


You can also look at Auralex Acoustic Foam if you can't get stands. I'm using it and it works like a charm.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You can also look at Auralex Acoustic Foam if you can't get stands. I'm using it and it works like a charm.


I'm going to need some foam either way to treat my room. Thanks for the recommendation! They don't look too expensive, I just might order some.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> Any idea what I can setup on the right side of my desk? Feeling kinda empty =D


Headphone stand, Portrait/Dual monitor, Printer, Picture frame, Lamp, Cup Holder


----------



## .theMetal

I added some leds to my back side









sorry about the horrible quality, my phone takes bad pictures and it gets worse in low light:




They are bitfinex case leds. It was really a five minute job, I cut the wire on a broken 12v water pump and hooked up a molex to the end of it, then electrical taped the controller and wires to the back of the screen lol. good times.


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## Deep1923

i like


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Headphone stand, Portrait/Dual monitor, Printer, Picture frame, Lamp, Cup Holder


The monitor now is connected to the laptop, so I believe it is not possible to have a second monitor? It only has a HDMI and VGA out. Im kinda looking towards a desk lamp so that I can work at night with the main light off. =D


----------



## Darksoul844

Just moved in to the new place and so far this what i have set up









From being mess on day one....



To this set up. ( BUT still not done. Parts missing: 27" monitor and ps3)


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksoul844*
> 
> Just moved in to the new place and so far this what i have set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From being mess on day one....
> 
> 
> 
> To this set up. ( BUT still not done. Parts missing: 27" monitor and ps3)


The wireless router or AP on top of the AV receiver wont inject any noise into your audio system while operation?


----------



## Darksoul844

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> The wireless router or AP on top of the AV receiver wont inject any noise into your audio system while operation?


None that I have notice but since you ask i just turned it on, and doesn't seem to have any static or add noise


----------



## nasmith2000

my work* station

*includes massive amount of gaming


----------



## infernoRS

Moved the stuff to the bedroom, it's still missing some curtains and wall art...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My Ikea items finally arrived. Spent the morning removing the old desk, cleaning, and then putting the new items up.

I still need to buy a desktop mic stand though.

Photos were taken with my phone. Apologies.

*OLD*


*NEW*


----------



## GermanyChris

Since you guys like to see my Mac so much


----------



## Doomtomb

My new desk


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*


what is that







? what series ^^ .. i wanna see what shocked this guys


----------



## SkllZ

I just built it last month. So far I'm enjoying my summer













Inside


Sound blaster ZxR + Gigabyte Windforce 3 Nvidia GTX 770


----------



## Doomtomb

SkllZ I love it man. Seriously, good job









Oh man and the Gundam too. I remember I had some of those. Sweeeet


----------



## SkllZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> SkllZ I love it man. Seriously, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man and the Gundam too. I remember I had some of those. Sweeeet


Haha.. Yea, I'm thinking of adding some LED. Not sure which color I should go for..
Gundam is awesome


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> what is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? what series ^^ .. i wanna see what shocked this guys


You mean you don't know the situation?

Jersey Shore!


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> My new desk


I literally looked at your profile picture, then to your desktop wallpaper and giggled like a little girl.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I got myself a new mousepad. Razer Goliathus Speed extended edition.


----------



## mironccr345

That's a big mouse pad.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a big mouse pad.


It's a mice pad







Me like


----------



## gorb




----------



## Citra




----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*


Dem snowballz. Got to love Blue mics


----------



## catspiration

The pictures are a little out dated since now I have the Yamakasi Catleap (in white!!!), but I have the logitech k310, since I hate getting crumbs under my keys, the microsoft arch touch, and the apple magic mouse. Even though I game, I don't really notice a difference when using mice or keyboards specifically meant for gaming so I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## neverhaveb4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*


what kind of chair is that?

after a leather looking chair and that one looks nice


----------



## dvalle22

I had a Blue Yeti. I liked it, but I had too much background noise for it. It always picked up my sister playing piano upstairs.

Ended up getting a ModMic and using it with my new ATH-500x. Really liking the ModMic, and the people that have to listen on the other end are enjoying it a lot as well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> I had a Blue Yeti. I liked it, but I had too much background noise for it. It always picked up my sister playing piano upstairs.
> 
> Ended up getting a ModMic and using it with my new ATH-500x. Really liking the ModMic, and the people that have to listen on the other end are enjoying it a lot as well.


I cheaped out and did my own mod mic after the zalman didn't work out. 20 bucks saved


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> I had a Blue Yeti. I liked it, but I had too much background noise for it. It always picked up my sister playing piano upstairs.
> 
> Ended up getting a ModMic and using it with my new ATH-500x. Really liking the ModMic, and the people that have to listen on the other end are enjoying it a lot as well.


Yeah, if I have my window open and a car drives past the house my friend on Skype always whines that it sounds like a rocket taking off nearby thanks to the Yeti







My sensitivity is about halfway up, gotta try to lower it a bit.


----------



## dvalle22

I had a mic stand that was pointing straight down, so the mic was just above my head. I really liked not having a mic in front of my mouth, so I could eat and not have to move it out of the way.

I had the sensitivity all the way down and it still picked up the fans spinning on my rig, the air when it AC kicked on in the house, and people talking upstairs. One of my buddies actually liked singing along to my sister playing piano









He was disappointed when I got a new mic. I got really tired of asking people to quite down upstairs though. I couldn't hear them myself, having closed headphones on, but when I pushed my mouse button to talk, everyone in Teamspeak heard every word they said.

Now i can use constant transmission, or talk on skype and they can't hear anything outside my voice. Really impressed with the ModMic.


----------



## HesterDW

Just plastidipped my 670s. Now waiting on my Corsair CMXAF2 to hide the red RAM and make it all blend.


----------



## Seredin

We're makin changes up in hur.
Still working on cable management.

My mouse and webcam are 6 inches too short...

And I also got some of that cheesy lighting, for ambiance.


Will complete tomorrow once I find some USB extensions (or mebbe a hub/card reader. that seems useful)


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> We're makin changes up in hur.


You will tell me where you got the little Bmo.


----------



## Seredin

Hot topic, but beware the clientele. And the register chicks like to berate you for now buying black pants with zippers on their zippers.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Reading this makes me want to go home and clean up all the wires under my desk so I wont feel terrible with a rats nest of a workspace. Side note, not many people are rocking L shaped desks.


----------



## dvalle22

I built an L-shaped desk. It's pretty cheap though. If I had the correct table saw and other tools, I would redo it.


----------



## Toader

Hey tell me what you guys think


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Hey tell me what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it, very red









also this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1295438/colorado-overclockers


----------



## dvalle22

I really like that. If and when I redo my l-shaped desk.. I will do it very similar to that. Mine is roughly the same size, but not built as well.


----------



## Seredin

Alrighhhh


----------



## 100cotton




----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*


Wow, now that is a tight squeeze.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Alrighhhh


So beautiful. I wish EK would make a closed loop liquid cooler.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> I built an L-shaped desk. It's pretty cheap though. If I had the correct table saw and other tools, I would redo it.


I bought one from target and put it together. The only thing I dont like about it is that there is no storage in it. No drawers at all. I love the desk though!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Hey tell me what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Such a big desk. Get another monitor and it'll look complete.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You need a bigger desk or a monitor stand.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*


I see an Ikea Galant in your future.


----------



## Seredin

Get a door, yo.


----------



## 100cotton

I would like to get a monitor stand, but I don't want to spend on the money for one right now. Also, most of the time my computer is going to be at school so I need to see my desk situation there first. I hope I'll have room for 3 screens!

Edit: Unless anyone knows of a nice quality yet cheap stand.


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Such a big desk. Get another monitor and it'll look complete.


Exactly my thoughts when I looked at the pictures I took!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Get a door, yo.


What does this even mean?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> What does this even mean?


Buy a door and use it as a table top.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> What does this even mean?


v v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Buy a door and use it as a table top.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I would like to get a monitor stand, but I don't want to spend on the money for one right now. Also, most of the time my computer is going to be at school so I need to see my desk situation there first. I hope I'll have room for 3 screens!
> 
> Edit: Unless anyone knows of a nice quality yet cheap stand.


I got this one, it's about the cheapest you can get. Work wonderfully though.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I see an Ikea Galant in your future.


So true....


----------



## protzman

i have 3 monitors and Yes, also a gallant


----------



## deafboy

Also three monitors and also a Galant...well, mostly a galant.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

finally cleaned off my desk for a pic


----------



## almighty15

Mine





And my Lian Li A10B arrived today as well as a fan controller













And yes I'm aware my monitor looks too small on the desk


----------



## patriotaki

^ THIS


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/d9wj.JPG/


----------



## Seredin

it's on the edge


----------



## Outlaw02

Updated mine....


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/d9wj.JPG/


LOVE this!!
that monitor and keyboard look amazing!


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> LOVE this!!
> that monitor and keyboard look amazing!


Thanks, yeah the monitor is great and i've had it longer than anything pc related ever but when it dies i will have to buy another 30" monitor because i'm so used to it now.


----------



## maortega15

My setup

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> My setup
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html


Conveniently placed tissue box
















looks nice clean and tidy


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Conveniently placed tissue box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice clean and tidy


Thanks mate. I don't use the tissues for that.


----------



## maortega15

Cable management can be better. Anyone know how to tidy it up more?


----------



## protzman

just zip tie in bundles, thats what i have done, all cables going the same direction


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> My setup
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/DSC00032_zps6cdb4fb1.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> just zip tie in bundles, thats what i have done, all cables going the same direction


boom. this.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Might I suggest more lotion? Or are the tissues for crying? haha jk jk


----------



## FredNotFound404

Well here is mine it will change abit until the end of the year, I will be adding a Corner Module next month to my table, also should be buying 2 20" 1600x900 Monitors soon to go along with my 30" 2560x1600p.



Cheers


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Well here is mine it will change abit until the end of the year, I will be adding a Corner Module next month to my table, also should be buying 2 20" 1600x900 Monitors soon to go along with my 30" 2560x1600p.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I've never seen a rad mounted over the mobo before. More pics of the test bench please.


----------



## FredNotFound404

Thats a H100 actually but Its doable with any dual rad:








My bench tables comes with a fan support, and that support is actually strong enough to hold a rad. More info check the Build Log in my Signature.


----------



## Lee17

Mine, enjoy


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Thats a H100 actually but Its doable with any dual rad:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bench tables comes with a fan support, and that support is actually strong enough to hold a rad. More info check the Build Log in my Signature.


Awesome...I really like those fans. I used to use them in my old S810 build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Mine, enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great setup...nice loop in your Switch too. Just gotta get that card under water.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Great setup...nice loop in your Switch too. Just gotta get that card under water.


I know I know, it is a 6950 and it is the weak point of my build right know. I'm waiting after the next amd series (not that I don't want to go the green side, I just like new thing ^^) and I will put 2 9970 or what ever they be call.

You can check my build log and the future change I'm planing to do. I can't guarantied that I will archive every thing I want to do but most of it ^^.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Thats a H100 actually but Its doable with any dual rad:
> 
> 
> 
> My bench tables comes with a fan support, and that support is actually strong enough to hold a rad. More info check the Build Log in my Signature.


Very interesting. Reminds me of War of the Worlds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Just plastidipped my 670s. Now waiting on my Corsair CMXAF2 to hide the red RAM and make it all blend.


----------



## skyn3t

Black Hawk Down Corsair 800D Freaking awesome here we go again. w00t.

Quote:


> Ok all images from my [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues. will be spoiled it will be easy for who has a slow connection.





Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part I !













































Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part II !











My 140mm Cougar fan frame less
Guide to frame less fan Fan any size








Side Cutting Pliers
Scotch 1 in. x 60 ft. Extreme Mounting Tape
sand paper 120 grid

cut very carefully the arm's that hold the motor fan from the frame with the cutting pliers the only arm you going to leave is that one that carry the wire to the motor. sand the edges down nice and smooth cut a peace of scotch extreme tape, slap it behind the motor and push it firmly to get a nice touch down pill the tape off and slap it where you want to be and done







the scotch extreme tape will hold it for good, no worries in fall off I guarantee.





Custom SSD bracket
























Top right corner is a XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor saying 24.8c this is the water temp







I hooked up the Bistpower thermor sensor on theXSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor .











Custom paint on IO mobo plate and PCI brackets












Sleeve and cable management behind mobo tray.





Top case.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Thats a H100 actually but Its doable with any dual rad:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bench tables comes with a fan support, and that support is actually strong enough to hold a rad. More info check the Build Log in my Signature.


Sweet looking bench!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Mine, enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up. Why not get another 6950 for now?


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up. Why not get another 6950 for now?


Because I'm waiting for the next gen of AMD gpu







Want more Power!!! and I'm not in a hurry, I will go down to one monitor for tomorrow to around Christmas.


----------



## nablator




----------



## PCModderMike

How do you reach the keyboard with the case in the way?



I'm kidding of course...nice setup. What kind of speakers are those?


----------



## nablator

They are Adam A5x's, kind of mid range Studio Near Field "monitors" awesome for music and Gaming, but for competitve gaming i prefer a good Headset.


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE


Please spoiler quote pics.

Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][/SPOILER]

Put the spoiler tags on each end of the quoted pics. Should look like this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig BTW.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Please spoiler quote pics.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][/SPOILER]
> 
> Put the spoiler tags on each end of the quoted pics. Should look like this.
> Nice rig BTW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## NeoReaper

I will take some pics but tommorow, too dark now.


----------



## TheEnergy




----------



## uk80glue

Excuse the mess, I just rearranged everything a bit, still cleaning lol
Receiver is setup for 2.1 right now, but it's actually 6.1. I'm moving soonish so I haven't bothered setting the other ones up for now.
Setup was too wide I couldn't back up enough to get it all in one shot, had to kinda splice it together in PS lol


----------



## Crowe98

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> my work* station
> 
> *includes massive amount of gaming






TELL ME *please* WHAT PURPLE AMBIENT LIGHT THAT IS

I NEED IT NOW


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> TELL ME *please* WHAT PURPLE AMBIENT LIGHT THAT IS
> 
> I NEED IT NOW


I'm not sure if this is what he has, but a lot of people use this. It has a remote, you can change the color, brightness, and do some cool effects.

http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Controller-2034RGB-3315-3215/dp/B0040FJ27S


----------



## dvalle22

How do you go about using something like that if you only want to light up one small area, or 2 separate small areas? 16ft is a decent length for just lighting up behind one or two monitors. I'd like to throw some ambient light behind my monitors, and maybe some behind my tv or inside my entertainment center, but I wouldnt want a trail of LED running between the two.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> How do you go about using something like that if you only want to light up one small area, or 2 separate small areas? 16ft is a decent length for just lighting up behind one or two monitors. I'd like to throw some ambient light behind my monitors, and maybe some behind my tv or inside my entertainment center, but I wouldnt want a trail of LED running between the two.


You can cut it to whatever length you want, but if you wanted to lengthen it later on you'd have to sodder it. You could also run it back and forth and lower the brightness.


----------



## john1016

I got some led lights that look just like the ones on amazon on ebay for around half the price, but mine came with two rolls of lights. I put one under my desk and the other across my 3 screens. Looks great and hooked it to my psu so they turn on with my pc.

I'm sure amazon would have better customer support. but this way I got a double set for me and a single set for my wife's pc.


----------



## DBaer

Here is an older picture of my present rig. I have a new one started so I will post new pictures in about a month.


----------



## CptAsian

Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.


----------



## HesterDW

Dat Ducky. Can I get a link to the wallpaper.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Dat Ducky. Can I get a link to the wallpaper.


I remember finding it on some thread here on OCN with a large amount of wallpapers created by the thread starter, I believe. I can't find it too easily, so I'll just upload it into this thread and you can download it. That should work, right?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I remember finding it on some thread here on OCN with a large amount of wallpapers created by the thread starter, I believe. I can't find it too easily, so I'll just upload it into this thread and you can download it. That should work, right?
> 
> *snip*


Man, Google Image Search is awesome. You upload a picture and it links you to any search results with the image. Here's the original thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/727222/hogans-new-ocn-wallpaper

Edit: More OCN Wallpapers:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1301245/ocn-wallpaper

http://www.overclock.net/t/998851/shock-charge-wallpaper-update-up-to-3-monitors-res


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Man, Google Image Search is awesome. You upload a picture and it links you to any search results with the image. Here's the original thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/727222/hogans-new-ocn-wallpaper
> 
> Edit: More OCN Wallpapers:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1301245/ocn-wallpaper
> http://www.overclock.net/t/998851/shock-charge-wallpaper-update-up-to-3-monitors-res


I'm pretty sure that wasn't the thread, but it works well enough.


----------



## amd655

Hope it does not cramp too many styles D:


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice setup.


Thanks man!


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hope it does not cramp too many styles D:


I'm in love


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## Sazexa

Just finished my tiny little Mini-ITX build.
The picture isn't the best quality, but it was just a quick snapshot.

EDIT: Forget picture lolol


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST


Thanks!

Here's a better picture in day light.


----------



## HPE1000

Messing around and I got a decent looking picture.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like those M-Audio Q40's?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Messing around and I got a decent looking picture.


How do you like the JVC HA-RX700's? I'm looking for a good pair headphones for listening to at night so I don't annoy people (music, podcasts, random videos, ect.)


----------



## HPE1000

The harx700's are pretty good headphones for around 40 dollars, I think there are better headphones in that price range according to other people on this website(superlux comes to mind).

I put a mic on them and they are my skype/gaming headset, I was going to get steelseries siberias but I think these are probably better. The harx700's are rather large, heavy, and they make a creaking noise fairly often when adjusting them or just moving my head. Although they do sound pretty good and are comfortable to wear for long times.

Probably ask the headphones club, or the audio suggestions thread to get a wider opinion from the people though.

(those are beyerdynamic dt770s in the picture btw, just so you aren't confused)


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How do you like those M-Audio Q40's?


For the simple answer, I love them. They were recommended to me by... someone here on OCN; I unfortunately can't remember who. I'm by no means an audiophile, so these suit me fine, and I think they are a great value at a hundred bucks. However, the Beyerdynamic replacement earpads are basically a necessity, as the stock ones suck, so that's another thirty bucks. But in the end, you have a great sounding product that's ridiculously comfortable. Word of warning, however, they're really big. The earcups are massive and engulf your whole ear, which I think is nice, but apparently (according to some of my friends) the headband is also really big; so big that they can't use 'em. But I also apparently have a massive head, so it all works out.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Messing around and I got a decent looking picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That front panel....I love that brushed aluminum look.


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My cramped setup. Next upgrade will be a bigger, more solid desk


I would give +rep for the sheer fact you have Ocarina of Time on your monitor, by far the game I have enjoyed in my life the most. Looking at your pic brought memories of ecstasy!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> I would give +rep for the sheer fact you have Ocarina of Time on your monitor, by far the game I have enjoyed in my life the most. Looking at your pic brought memories of ecstasy!


You would die if you saw all my brothers zelda collectibles he has.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The harx700's are pretty good headphones for around 40 dollars, I think there are better headphones in that price range according to other people on this website(superlux comes to mind).
> 
> I put a mic on them and they are my skype/gaming headset, I was going to get steelseries siberias but I think these are probably better. The harx700's are rather large, heavy, and they make a creaking noise fairly often when adjusting them or just moving my head. Although they do sound pretty good and are comfortable to wear for long times.
> 
> Probably ask the headphones club, or the audio suggestions thread to get a wider opinion from the people though.
> 
> (those are beyerdynamic dt770s in the picture btw, just so you aren't confused)


Thanks.  I'll look up Superlux. I've been looking up headphones on Head-Fi.org but audio is subjective so it's hard to pick without actually testing things yourself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look up Superlux. I've been looking up headphones on Head-Fi.org but audio is subjective so it's hard to pick without actually testing things yourself.


That is the big problem, if you can find a guitar center that would be good, I hear they have a lot of headphones on demo, although I do not live near one, I bet you do.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is the big problem, if you can find a guitar center that would be good, I hear they have a lot of headphones on demo, although I do not live near one, I bet you do.


Why didn't I ever think of that? There's one about 5 miles away, thanks.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> I would give +rep for the sheer fact you have Ocarina of Time on your monitor, by far the game I have enjoyed in my life the most. Looking at your pic brought memories of ecstasy!


Ocarina of Time ?







You sure haven't played Gothic 1 & Gothic 2+AddOn yet...


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Much better now with the tower under the desk!


----------



## mironccr345

How do you like those klipsch pro speakers?


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How do you like those klipsch pro speakers?


They're amazing! especially when paired with a nice sound card. They pump out A LOT of sound. Haven't had any issues with them. I read a lot about them having problems with shorts and popping. I've had nothing like that happen with them so far. In fact best buy just recently put them on sale for 120 out by me... which sucks because I just got them about 2 months ago. Whatever... So yeah picking these up for $120 is a steal IMHO. Sound great, get loud and still sound perfect. Klipsch make some great speakers and sound equipment. So you really can't go wrong with them


----------



## Jetster

I have a bunch of Klipsch speakers. For the price you cant go wrong

Pro Media 2.0


Synergy B-20


SW-350 Sub


----------



## john1016

I will also jump in and say that the klipsch pro medias are awesome. They are so loud, while still sounding great(and I have the main volume on like1/3). Cant go wrong with Klipsch in my book.


----------



## protzman

hey scooby. Serious question. Is the side of the ikea gallant you have approx 31 and 1/2 inches? like either of the ends not touching the wall.
Ive been wanting to get one of the corner ones to extend my already 63in by 31.5in gallant but online the only list the dimensions of the back side so no one can know if the desks would line up or not!

lemme know cause i would appreciate it mucho!

edit: haven't updated with the new pc yet:



edit 2: sigh... idk why my s4 does this bs. I paid enough money for it that my pics should be right side up. it shows right side up in MS explorer / on my phone / on google drive... WHAT F-IN GIVES!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> They're amazing! especially when paired with a nice sound card. They pump out A LOT of sound. Haven't had any issues with them. I read a lot about them having problems with shorts and popping. I've had nothing like that happen with them so far. In fact best buy just recently put them on sale for 120 out by me... which sucks because I just got them about 2 months ago. Whatever... So yeah picking these up for $120 is a steal IMHO. Sound great, get loud and still sound perfect. Klipsch make some great speakers and sound equipment. So you really can't go wrong with them


Thanks for that. I've had them in my wishlist for a while and even tested them out at BestBuy. Definitely going to get them to upgrade my old speakers.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> I have a bunch of Klipsch speakers. For the price you cant go wrong
> Pro Media 2.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synergy B-20
> 
> SW-350 Sub


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I will also jump in and say that the klipsch pro medias are awesome. They are so loud, while still sounding great(and I have the main volume on like1/3). Cant go wrong with Klipsch in my book.


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hey scooby. Serious question. Is the side of the ikea gallant you have approx 31 and 1/2 inches? like either of the ends not touching the wall.
> Ive been wanting to get one of the corner ones to extend my already 63in by 31.5in gallant but online the only list the dimensions of the back side so no one can know if the desks would line up or not!
> lemme know cause i would appreciate it mucho!
> edit: haven't updated with the new pc yet:
> 
> 
> 
> edit 2: sigh... idk why my s4 does this bs. I paid enough money for it that my pics should be right side up. it shows right side up in MS explorer / on my phone / on google drive... WHAT F-IN GIVES!


FTFY! Always posting those side-way/upside-down pics.







Like the set up.


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> hey scooby. Serious question. Is the side of the ikea gallant you have approx 31 and 1/2 inches? like either of the ends not touching the wall.
> Ive been wanting to get one of the corner ones to extend my already 63in by 31.5in gallant but online the only list the dimensions of the back side so no one can know if the desks would line up or not!
> 
> lemme know cause i would appreciate it mucho!
> 
> edit: haven't updated with the new pc yet:
> 
> 
> 
> edit 2: sigh... idk why my s4 does this bs. I paid enough money for it that my pics should be right side up. it shows right side up in MS explorer / on my phone / on google drive... WHAT F-IN GIVES!


I will have to see when I get home later on today. I think it is but I will let you know for sure later on. I want to extend mine with a straight too. Looks funny being a corner desk in the middle of the room.


----------



## jordanecmusic




----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*


OMG could you have bigger speakers,lol. Srry they just look like there eating your desk.


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## AblueXKRS

One day, when I have my own house, I will have a room which is for computers only...


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, when I have my own house, I will have a room which is for computers only...


You say that, but if you are married, that won't happen. =P


----------



## DBaer

I am married and I have a room that is totally for computers.
The answer is be careful who you marry!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those speakers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice keyboard pics.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, when I have my own house, I will have a room which is for computers only...


It'll happen one day brother.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's a clean looking setup. Nice pictures too.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I am married and I have a room that is totally for computers.
> The answer is be careful who you marry!!


;D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It'll happen one day brother.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> You say that, but if you are married, that won't happen. =P


I'm pretty sure I can convince my boyfriend... ;3


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Now that's a clean looking setup. Nice pictures too.


Thanks bro


----------



## IAmDay

So jealous of all these beast setups


----------



## dvalle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what monitor desk mount is that?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> what monitor desk mount is that?


http://www.amazon.com/Single-Monitor-Adjustable-Articulating-Screen/dp/B00B21TLQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378085801&sr=8-2&keywords=single+monitor+stand


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> what monitor desk mount is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Single-Monitor-Adjustable-Articulating-Screen/dp/B00B21TLQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378085801&sr=8-2&keywords=single+monitor+stand
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^^Correct.


----------



## NinjaToast

Here's my setup in all it's weird glory taken with my cellphone so excuse that; Also I'm still working out the cable management.











And here's just some random funnies of 3 objects in particular that I will spoiler for you all.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First is the patch job on the Razor Lycosa after I removed(and promptly hammered to death) the touch media pad(and look at dat dust).


Next is my router (which is behind my case in the corner) where I nailed in two hooks to support the bottom and hammered in a nail to keep it in place.


And finally my PS3(FAT version) out of it's shell.. The story behind that is frustration and a broken fan header.. Also look at that dust, it's amazing!












Yup.. I definitely know what to do with my time.


----------



## skyn3t

I may be wrong but as far as I know have you RiG sitting in those big magnetic's there is not god buddy. speakers are made to stay alone.just my









by the way very clean work space you got there


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I may be wrong but as far as I know have you RiG sitting in those big magnetic's there is not god buddy. speakers are made to stay alone.just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way very clean work space you got there


Probably not a good idea I agree but at the same time they aren't powered nor have they in 4 years, though not sure that makes a difference. Trust me had I had anything else to put my rig on those would be out in the garage.









Yeah it's clean now, come tomorrow it'll be a mess because I'll have to take away things from the nephew. xD

But thank you, I try to keep it that way.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> Probably not a good idea I agree but at the same time they aren't powered nor have they in 4 years, though not sure that makes a difference. Trust me had I had anything else to put my rig on those would be out in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's clean now, come tomorrow it'll be a mess because I'll have to take away things from the nephew. xD
> 
> But thank you, I try to keep it that way.


you got it


----------



## joeskow

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*






Fantastic SM5 Build Mike


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeskow*
> 
> 
> Fantastic SM5 Build Mike


Thanks


----------



## HamAndCheese




----------



## IAmDay

^


----------



## CptAsian

New GPU and PSU!







It's a tight squeeze.








Dat PSU clearance.


----------



## IAmDay

How does that 7990 preform?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> How does that 7990 preform?


It's just wicked. Performance is great, physically looks great, and everything works perfectly. Except for one thing. I noticed that with my two new parts, I'm getting this really weird, fast paced, high-pitched ticking noise whenever I'm tabbed into a game. But only when it's open. As soon as I tab out, it stops, and when I tab back in, it starts again. But it's not coil whine, as far as I know. It does really feel awesome when I realize that I've put two things in this case that really shouldn't fit.


----------



## protzman

gpu ( coil ) whine ^ some combo's of psu and gpu do that heres a great vid that explains it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> gpu ( coil ) whine ^ some combo's of psu and gpu do that heres a great vid that explains it.


That's the video I watched, and mine doesn't sound like that. It's more of a ticking noise, and it's constant (it doesn't change pitch). I just want to find out what it is, and make sure that it's not bad for anything (and I know coil whine isn't bad). This noise isn't annoying because I can't hear it with my headphones on, but it just bugs me to know that something's possibly wrong.


----------



## HPE1000

Coil whine isn't bad, I think linus despises it and has found that certain psus can cause coil whine in motherboards and graphics cards.

Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Ecstacy

Has anyone gotten coil wine on Nvida based cards? I heard something about Nvida's electrical engineers doing a better job at designing the circuitry so it's less common on Nvida cards. I don't know if this is true and I don't want to start an AMD vs Nvida war, I'm just curious.

My old 7850 and 6970 had it, so does the 9800 XT in my Mom's computer. I read that if you leave a game open on the main menu overnight that it can fix it and surprisingly it fixed the wine on my 6970, but it didn't work for my 7850.


----------



## protzman

my gf's 550ti does a tiny bit, but not all of the time. On and off like a light switch when you go from in game to no games


----------



## ranviper




----------



## Aventadoor

Testing out the S4 mini camera, which obviously isent great at all.. Cant wait for Iphone 5S


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice upgrade.







Still rocking the Lexa S?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Testing out the S4 mini camera, which obviously isent great at all.. Cant wait for Iphone 5S
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simple and clean.


----------



## IAmDay

Should I get rid of my desktop speakers?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Should I get rid of my desktop speakers?


Ummm, if you use your headphones more than your speakers, sure....why not.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Ummm, if you use your headphones more than your speakers, sure....why not.


Well I really like the clean look but I tend to listen to Pandora on my PC while cleaning


----------



## Pavijan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Well I really like the clean look but I tend to listen to Pandora on my PC while cleaning


Put them under your desk (or somewhere else)


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavijan*
> 
> Put them under your desk (or somewhere else)


Would they still sound good?


----------



## mironccr345

Maybe mount them on the wall? I'd have to look a couple pages back to see your set up.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Maybe mount them on the wall? I'd have to look a couple pages back to see your set up.


Haven't posted a picture yet. Just my new keyboard and mouse







Upgraded from dumb Dell stuff









Anyways I mounted them to the back of my speakers using velcro and duck tape


----------



## mironccr345

pics


----------



## Granzon

Untitled by exsssss, on Flickr


Untitled by exsssss, on Flickr


----------



## Toader

Hey here's my setup


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Here is what im using now =)


Specs

i7 3770k OC to 4.3GHZ

MSI R7970 Power Edition "Lighting PCB"
CROSSFIREx 7970 Crossfire, Both OCed to 1150MHZ
XFX R7970 Double Dissipation Black edition

G.Skills Rip Jaws 1600 MHZ RAM 4*2

NZXT Kraken X40 Liquid Cooler

Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 1000watts

Hitachi 1TB 7200rpm HD

NZXT Phantom 410 RED

Coolermaster QuickFire TK

Logitech G9x Laser Mouse

Razer Destructor 2 - Hard Gaming Mouse Mat

Audio Solution

Zero DAC MODDED with
OPA SUN/Moon

Swans M200MKIII Speakers with Klipsh Pro media 2 Sub woofer with External Crossover.

Headphones
Shure SRH-1840 Studio Headphones

Aurisonics ASG-2 Hybrid IEM ( IN EAR MONITOR)

Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Hey here's my setup


NICE CASE MAN !!!


----------



## Jetster




----------



## marc0053

This is where I spend a lot of my time for work, and play


----------



## IAmDay

This is where I spend a lot of my time for work, and play









Fixed


----------



## Yungbenny911

Instagram Filters


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Instagram Filters


#nofilter


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> #nofilter


LOL


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyways I mounted them to the back of my speakers using velcro and duck tape


For the love of god I hope you're joking lol


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> For the love of god I hope you're joking lol


Nope


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*


Don't take this the wrong way but your comp. reminds me a lot of those foot pedal trash cans, it's like ninja stealth! lol
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/a7/a7a10b3d-fc4c-42fd-bd90-0f99407c8a97_300.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Instagram Filters


I likey, but please do our eyes a favor and hook that usb WiFi in the back!!! it's destroying your aesthetics imo


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your comp. reminds me a lot of those foot pedal trash cans, it's like ninja stealth! lol
> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/a7/a7a10b3d-fc4c-42fd-bd90-0f99407c8a97_300.jpg
> I likey, but please do our eyes a favor and hook that usb WiFi in the back!!! it's destroying your aesthetics imo


hahaha, i'll do that, but all the back usb slots are taken


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your comp. reminds me a lot of those foot pedal trash cans, it's like ninja stealth! lol


I know they are awesome right?


----------



## NoVa x ReapzZ

My pride and joy














































Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DannyT

Heh I had to clean it up a bit before I took this photo


----------



## farcodev

It's where all the space weirdness happens:



Sorry for the crappy shot, I taken it from the Nexus 7 (yeah why make it simple







)


----------



## FredNotFound404

Heres new pictures of my setup after a layout change in my room and in preparation to my PLP setup..... (Don't mind the stretched cable that is a temporary situation, I need a new DP cable, a bigger one anyway)


----------



## xion

Setup for right now, should be getting a new desk tomorrow, maybe if I like it good enough lol.







Computer for friends or whatever. AMD build below.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Heres new pictures of my setup after a layout change in my room and in preparation to my PLP setup..... (Don't mind the stretched cable that is a temporary situation, I need a new DP cable, a bigger one anyway)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup and clean too. What kind of desk is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Setup for right now, should be getting a new desk tomorrow, maybe if I like it good enough lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer for friends or whatever. AMD build below.


Your a good friend.


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice setup and clean too. What kind of desk is that?


IKEA Linnmon, its a table top, you can pretty much put together a custom desk table like lego using this IKEA modules. This one consists of 2 table tops (1m and 2m long) 3 legs, 1 Drawer, 1 Storage Module.

Cheers


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoVa x ReapzZ*
> 
> My pride and joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Love those huge sound speakers man!!!


----------



## NoVa x ReapzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> [quote name="NoVa x ReapzZ" url="/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/3900#post_20793830"]My pride and joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent[/URL] from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Love those huge sound speakers man!!![/QUOTE]
Thanks, there's 2 more at the back and a small centre speaker behind the monitor, don't need a sub they pack a pretty good punch already









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

This is it until I get my eyefinity monitors set up. gonna be a few months though.


----------



## NoVa x ReapzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This[/URL] is it until I get my eyefinity monitors set up. gonna be a few months though.


Love the mouse, what it it? Can you link me too it please?









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mint567

That is a razer naga i believe.

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-naga/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoVa x ReapzZ*
> 
> Love the mouse, what it it? Can you link me too it please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Yap that's a Razer Naga Epic.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153065


----------



## NorCa




----------



## ranviper




----------



## Sazexa

Moved some stuff.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

sorry for the slight blurriness, but this was the best picture I was able to get (also $5 secondary monitor







).


----------



## mironccr345

^^ So many scissors?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Moved some stuff.


dat cable management!


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> sorry for the slight blurriness, but this was the best picture I was able to get (also $5 secondary monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Because fhk a glass side view. lol


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ So many scissors?






I think need to organize the disk more so your desktop would shine


----------



## UnderscoreHero

I wonder how many users decided to clean up just to post here....I bet's it's 99%.

(subbing so I can post mine after I clean my desk too)


----------



## IAmDay

I keep my desk super clean but I do dust it down before posting it


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I keep my desk super clean but I do dust it down before posting it


I'm "assuming" female?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I wonder how many users decided to clean up just to post here....I bet's it's 99%.
> 
> (subbing so I can post mine after I clean my desk too)


I'm gonna change my desk just for the photo

screw corner desk after seeing all those spacious desk here


----------



## snoball

It's nothing insanely nice but I like it.



Ikea Galant <3

Forgive my AWFUL cables below.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I'm "assuming" female?


i keep mine super clean as well. why would i want a bunch of crap and clutter where i do school work and game?
I also dust probably once a week. im a 21 y/o male in college. Cleanliness is not for women only lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> It's nothing insanely nice but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Galant <3
> Forgive my AWFUL cables below.


also, welcome to the gallant club


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> It's nothing insanely nice but I like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Galant <3
> 
> Forgive my AWFUL cables below.


+10,000 internets for the PS1.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> i keep mine super clean as well. why would i want a bunch of crap and clutter where i do school work and game?
> I also dust probably once a week. im a 21 y/o male in college. Cleanliness is not for women only lol


I keep mine "clean", but it's just cluttered. Lots and lots of unmanaged cables.


----------



## AbidingDude

Took the day off and went down to Ikea today


----------



## Sazexa

Same desk, as me, Abiding Dude.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I decided to get rid of my old, tiny desk and replace it with this larger one I found in my basement:


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> I decided to get rid of my old, tiny desk and replace it with this larger one I found in my basement:






Nice corner


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> Nice corner


I like the name of your PC, named my car the same.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Here's my setup, not much, a lil cluttered, but I'm used to it.


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Here's my setup, not much, a lil cluttered, but I'm used to it.


That camber. What car is that? A 300sx?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> 
> That camber. What car is that? A 300sx?


Elias Raygoza's 300ZX

http://www.canibeat.com/2012/10/my-fair-lady-elias-raygozas-nissan-300zx/


----------



## 100cotton

Old.


New!










Also tried portrait for a bit earlier today, and was before I cleaned up my desk lol.


----------



## fido

wow what you going to do with old monitors ?


----------



## HesterDW

^ Looks like the same monitors just on a stand.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> It's nothing insanely nice but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Galant <3
> 
> Forgive my AWFUL cables below.


Nice desk man....


----------



## mghslowell

here is a picture of my setup using xfx 7870 GHZ eyefinity 3x 1 + 1 extended, with wifi tablet


----------



## EpicPie

Re-arranged my setup.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Old.
> 
> 
> New!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tried portrait for a bit earlier today, and was before I cleaned up my desk lol.


How do you like portrait vs. Landscape? I have used Landscape for years and I am considering portrait.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> How do you like portrait vs. Landscape? I have used Landscape for years and I am considering portrait.


I only used it for a little while and didn't get to try many games. Of the few I tried, it wasn't well supported. The two biggest things I dislike about it was that at least for my monitors, the bezels were massive, so it really cuts into the image. Secondly, it doesn't work well for browsing/watching videos.


----------



## DBaer

Yeah, I also do not think it will be great for much of the work I do. Long but skinny spreadsheets and photoshop  Also you have a point, while my 245T monitors do not have massive side bezels the bottom bezel is large.


----------



## cr4p

loving the sidepanel.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mghslowell*
> 
> here is a picture of my setup using xfx 7870 GHZ eyefinity 3x 1 + 1 extended, with wifi tablet
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's cool! My dad use to do flight simulators on his computer, nothing like your set up though.


----------



## mghslowell

Thanks took a lot of time and currently working on my overhead panel Couldn't have done it without eyefinity


----------



## HPE1000

Halloween decorations


----------



## hot120

That flight simulator setup is just sick!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> I decided to get rid of my old, tiny desk and replace it with this larger one I found in my basement:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are 14


----------



## Wabbit16

My pride and joy













The desk is mounted against the wall so I cannot route the cables underneath and hidden out of the way. What I did was spiral wrap the cables that stay in place (Speakers, router and speaker control module) and I ran the rest of the cables loose behind it. The rear left speaker is behind the photo on my desk, haha. It also covers the hole in the desk that I drilled for the cables. In the one pic you can see the sub and the cables all hidden out of view beneath the desk.

The switch that my screen is standing on is just to get the screen at a comfortable level, and I take it with to LAN games every few weeks. Not gigabit, unfortunately.


----------



## mghslowell

here is a video of me in my sim, programming the fms which is a 9.7 ips touchscreen teclast a10 dual core.


----------



## fido

Halloween setup is awesome







,

soon I will post pics of my old room vs my New room hoping for idea's of how I can decorate it and how I can utilize the space because it is very small place and I just moved in will need advice


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Re-arranged my setup.


dat setup doe


----------



## Scott1541

Here's my setup at uni







Notice how the webcam is fixed to the pinboard behind the monitor


----------



## DirtDiver1978




----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtDiver1978*


nice, very clean.


----------



## DuckySchmucky

Really nice setup there. Looking for a inspiration for my setup, think i will copy yours


----------



## Siigari

Here we go, monitors, desk and chair just arrived. Really happy.


----------



## fido

what is the anime background ( . ) ( . ) with cleavage







, btw nice system


----------



## Siigari

Lucy Heartfilia from Fairy Tail. Just updated my desktop with a new 5760x1080.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mghslowell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a video of me in my sim, programming the fms which is a 9.7 ips touchscreen teclast a10 dual core.


Pretty intense setup. Can we get an overall pic? Where's the part two vid?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Here we go, monitors, desk and chair just arrived. Really happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice upgrade.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> My pride and joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desk is mounted against the wall so I cannot route the cables underneath and hidden out of the way. What I did was spiral wrap the cables that stay in place (Speakers, router and speaker control module) and I ran the rest of the cables loose behind it. The rear left speaker is behind the photo on my desk, haha. It also covers the hole in the desk that I drilled for the cables. In the one pic you can see the sub and the cables all hidden out of view beneath the desk.
> 
> The switch that my screen is standing on is just to get the screen at a comfortable level, and I take it with to LAN games every few weeks. Not gigabit, unfortunately.


Clean set up and cable management is bad either.


----------



## shadow5555

Small update:

I got rid of my massive desk in living room. Took up to much space and stole desk from office

Night shot sorry camera doesnt like the led strip



Spoiler: Warning:[URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20131007_215649_zps8bb212b3.jpg.html



[/URL] Spoiler!]



Day shot
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20131007_215709_zps39fa95a5.jpg.html

quad 2.5
8gig ddr2
phantom nzxt case
1tb hd os
2tb drive storage
6870 1gig
3x dell 22inch lcd 1680 x1050
razer lycosa special mirror edition keyboard
razer naga gaming mouse
rocketfish gaming mousepad
5.1l logitech speakers
earforce px22 gaming headset


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> It's nothing insanely nice but I like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Galant <3
> 
> Forgive my AWFUL cables below.


I would love to have a Galant but cannot convince myself to fork over that much money for a desk.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> I decided to get rid of my old, tiny desk and replace it with this larger one I found in my basement:






What desk is that?


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mghslowell*
> 
> here is a picture of my setup using xfx 7870 GHZ eyefinity 3x 1 + 1 extended, with wifi tablet


Well done...amazing setup for flying simulators...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Halloween decorations


Beautiful desk man....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Well done...amazing setup for flying simulators...
> Beautiful desk man....


Spoilers plox.


----------



## anarekist

happy halloween


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Cleaned up a bit,

better quality pics this time.


















































































Better view of the artwork on my laptop


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup. Try re-sizing the pics a bit.

Here's my setup.


----------



## MocoIMO

My setup









600T is more of a media PC now but still functions as a gaming PC, I use it for racing based games on the TV(Samsung LED 40") & it's now powered by a GTX680.
The 350D is my main gaming rig now but had to RMA my Maximus Gene VI due to 00 error code problem, Once it returns it will have xfire Matrix 7970's and Xonar Phoebus installed.The laptop is a Samsung 17inch i7, it only has a Samsung 750gb SSD upgrade... It is mainly used for car tunes & minor GW2 gaming if I am not on a long trip and do not bring my 350D


----------



## ultimeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Here we go, monitors, desk and chair just arrived. Really happy.


Are you a youtuber?


----------



## protzman

dang thats such a sweet room mocoimo!


----------



## atarione

mine

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/y1xf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/7m7p.jpg/

not sure if i have enough speakers in here however?

speakers : DCM Timeframe TF250, Monitor Audio Silver S1, NHT SuperZero, Optimus Pro-X44AV and Pro-X5


----------



## zemco999

and I sit on the edge of my bed to game/ do schoolwork/ photo editing! SO comfortable.


----------



## Capwn

Terrrible pic, but you get the just of it..


----------



## BeardedJesus




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Terrrible pic, but you get the just of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Model M


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Model M


Actually just decommissioned that today, Its up for grabs if anyone wants to pay for the shipping on it , 100% functional. Found it years ago while remodeling a house, Has what look to be a couple small ciggarette burns at the top, it screams to be modded ( painted etc ).. Just dont have the time, and it is too big for my needs.. Holler at me if anyone wants it..


----------



## HPE1000

I'd take it if you lived closer to me, but I am afraid it would cost $20+ to ship it to me.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'd take it if you lived closer to me, but I am afraid it would cost $20+ to ship it to me.


Shipping should be $20 at most


----------



## Lee17

My setup for September to December




I don't know why my screen is "blurry" like that. Picture taken with Samsung Galaxy S3. I'm not a professional photograph but I would like to be one


----------



## mironccr345

What's your setup for the rest of the year?


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's your setup for the rest of the year?


It change alot. I move often because I still at school and I have internship all around the province (here in Quebec). I'm studying at Sherbrooke but my internship is at Rouyn-Noranda, around 9-10h of road. I can just bring every thing and have a stable setup. Every time I end at a new apartment, I do a new setup. At my parent house, I have 2 other monitor that is waiting for me because I didn't had enough space in my car to bring them here. I'm also thinking the sell those monitor and get the Asus 144Hz one (My IPS Dell isn't the best monitor for gaming -.-).

Lee17


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> It change alot. I move often because I still at school and I have internship all around the province (here in Quebec). I'm studying at Sherbrooke but my internship is at Rouyn-Noranda, around 9-10h of road. I can just bring every thing and have a stable setup. Every time I end at a new apartment, I do a new setup. At my parent house, I have 2 other monitor that is waiting for me because I didn't had enough space in my car to bring them here. I'm also thinking the sell those monitor and get the Asus 144Hz one (My IPS Dell isn't the best monitor for gaming -.-).
> 
> Lee17


thats cool what kind of internships?


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thats cool what kind of internships?


Studying to be a Process Engineer, my school have a program that is call a "Cooperative Program". They offer 5 paid internship. You pass some interview for company that the university have made contact over years. I have 5 internships during my studies, but the consequence is that I don't have any "summer break". Instead I have school OR internship. Like this summer, it was my 4th semester and now I'm in an internship for Glencore, a copper smelter. We can get tons of experience in various domain. It help to choose what kind of job you want to do later, specially since a Process Engineer can do a wide array of job in many kind of industry.

Right now, I work as a Quality Technician/Engineer. In other word, I make stuff that my boss don't have the time to do







.

I hope I was clear...


----------



## protzman

thats pretty cool







good for you!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*


what monitor/tv is that?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> what monitor/tv is that?


40" UE40ES6300U


----------



## PureSolidness

Some really nice setups being posted here lately. Keep up the good work guys, VERY impressive!


----------



## PureSolidness

Might as well post my most current setup, just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid last week

*VIDEO:*





Current form:






Spring/Summer 2013:


2012:


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Might as well post my most current setup, just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid last week


now thats an overkill!
and I adore it...


----------



## HPE1000

I know you said otherwise, but get a mechanical keyboard before I slap you


----------



## HPE1000

Since my upload speed is now 8x faster, I can upload pictures without re sizing them


----------



## Joshhat

The Camera (Nikon D70) didn't really focus.. But here goes.


----------



## EpicPie

You could have used manual focus bro.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Since my upload speed is now 8x faster, I can upload pictures without re sizing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG the magic floating LCD again.


----------



## Ando

my temp set up till i sort room and get more desk space


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> You could have used manual focus bro.


I'm clueless how to use a camera lol, I'm going to learn one day.







I had to have it off auto because the flash kept going off


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Since my upload speed is now 8x faster, I can upload pictures without re sizing them


Dat IBM keyboard. Nice setup. You like using that old school mechanical keyboard for personal use though?
I personally only use mine at the office. At home I use a K60.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> 40" UE40ES6300U


I think you're too near.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dat IBM keyboard. Nice setup. You like using that old school mechanical keyboard for personal use though?
> I personally only use mine at the office. At home I use a K60.


Yeah, I am really liking it, now I feel like taking my other QFR(the white one) and turning it into a ghetto green switch since I am liking the heavier switch.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> I'm clueless how to use a camera lol, I'm going to learn one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to have it off auto because the flash kept going off


There's a little switch on the side of the lens that has the options AF and MF..


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> There's a little switch on the side of the lens that has the options AF and MF..


Also can use AV mode (which you can set aperture and it auto adjusts shutter speed) or SV mode (which is the direct opposite). Manual mode allows selection of both settings.

There's a lot of info online, have fun with it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR




----------



## Sempre

Basic setup for now













Planning on getting a noppoo choc mini + roccat savu. Im also thinking of installing a keyboard slide to free up some desk space.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Basic setup for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting a noppoo choc mini + roccat savu. Im also thinking of installing a keyboard slide to free up some desk space.


I hate keyboard slider on my office desk tbh
especially when you use small display or a laptop like me..
you'll get so far away from your screen


----------



## jokrik

Double


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Basic setup for now


I see what you did there....


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Basic setup for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there....
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I see what you did there....


LOL How could I miss that....


----------



## Sempre

ahaha







, well i eat a lot while im on my pc so thats that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I hate keyboard slider on my office desk tbh
> especially when you use small display or a laptop like me..
> you'll get so far away from your screen


Well i have a 27" screen so thats my point. Also the table is quite high for my arms me so a keyboard slide would make it more comfortable for typing etc..


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great setup. Awesome rig too.


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*






ok awesome setup but get LED going or do something to make the case look like it fit the theme of the room coz it is red it looks like something being highlighted by paint drowning red circle in the pic LOL get something else red


----------



## renaldy

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/0nx3.jpg/


----------



## fido

what sort of fps you get with GTx 580 sli ? on 1080p max ?


----------



## TroggyD

Just got this set up, in the midst of getting ready for my new build. That desk needs some work done to it and I need to find a platform for the new system to sit on.


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> what sort of fps you get with GTx 580 sli ? on 1080p max ?


in BF3 130fps in Ultra setting with 3 gtx 580
resolution 1920x1200


----------



## fido

Holly crap dude that is awesome $_$ I think you can 3 monitor setup if you can afford it will be awesome or the monitor 120 Hz


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Holly crap dude that is awesome $_$ I think you can 3 monitor setup if you can afford it will be awesome or the monitor 120 Hz


I will definitely get the 120hz


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I see what you did there....


Ahahahaha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Might as well post my most current setup, just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid last week
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *VIDEO:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring/Summer 2013:
> 
> 
> 2012:


A rubberdome...oh noes







Mechanical keyboards ftw










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Basic setup for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting a noppoo choc mini + roccat savu.


You mean...this combination:



Yeah - highly recommended


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I see what you did there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Might as well post my most current setup, just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid last week
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *VIDEO:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring/Summer 2013:
> 
> 
> 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rubberdome...oh noes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical keyboards ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Basic setup for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting a noppoo choc mini + roccat savu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean...this combination:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - highly recommended
Click to expand...

but till now I cant find mechanical keybaord have the features I want so still stuck at rubber dome


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> but till now I cant find mechanical keybaord have the features I want so still stuck at rubber dome


What kind of features do you want? Maybe the community can help in choosing something.

I personally rock a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid, cause I have a small table, and I like to sometimes take the keyboard with me on the go.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> What kind of features do you want? Maybe the community can help in choosing something.
> 
> I personally rock a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid, cause I have a small table, and I like to sometimes take the keyboard with me on the go.


love my cm storm quick fire rapid. Such a stupid name though.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> love my cm storm quick fire rapid. Such a stupid name though.


haha, yah, it's a tad bit too long.

Maybe QuickFire Mini?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> haha, yah, it's a tad bit too long.
> 
> Maybe QuickFire Mini?


anything not so long


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> anything not so long


Corsair does it right, K & M's have just an alphanumeric name. K60, K95, M65, M95, etc.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Corsair does it right, K & M's have just an alphanumeric name. K60, K95, M65, M95, etc.


Meh. I think that Cooler Master's way of giving their products actual names adds "character". Would you rather have a "Storm Stryker" or a "650D" (just basing off of the names)? Or to make an example with cars, a Carrera GT or a MP4-12C? But I do have to agree, Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid is quite a mouthful.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

it is so long. lol


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it is so long. lol


That's what she said....


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Meh. I think that Cooler Master's way of giving their products actual names adds "character". Would you rather have a "Storm Stryker" or a "650D" (just basing off of the names)? Or to make an example with cars, a Carrera GT or a MP4-12C? But I do have to agree, Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid is quite a mouthful.


650D sounds cooler, like a BMW model. Storm Stryker sounds like a toy you would buy for a kid. I do prefer Carrera GT over MP4-12C, but that's because Carrera has heritage. MacLaren F1 or P1 sounds nicer, or more calculated. Ferrari has good names, same with Aston. Testarossa, Italia, Vantage, Virage, etc.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> 650D sounds cooler, like a BMW model. Storm Stryker sounds like a toy you would buy for a kid. I do prefer Carrera GT over MP4-12C, but that's because Carrera has heritage. MacLaren F1 or P1 sounds nicer, or more calculated. Ferrari has good names, same with Aston. Testarossa, Italia, Vantage, Virage, etc.


Fair enough. To each his own.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Fair enough. To each his own.


I didn't mean to discredit the Storm Stryker as a bad case, it was actually one of the cases I was deciding on for my first build, cause of the handle and that it came in white. Same with the Storm Scout.

It just so happened I found the 650D on an Amazon sale, paid about $115.


----------



## HPE1000

Just call it the QFR like everyone else does


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just call it the QFR like everyone else does


This makes sense.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I didn't mean to discredit the Storm Stryker as a bad case, it was actually one of the cases I was deciding on for my first build, cause of the handle and that it came in white. Same with the Storm Scout.
> 
> It just so happened I found the 650D on an Amazon sale, paid about $115.


Nah, I didn't mean it like that. I just personally think that *names* of products that only consist of numbers and letters are quite drab.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just call it the QFR like everyone else does


Yeah, that saves quite a bit of effort.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> but till now I cant find mechanical keybaord have the features I want so still stuck at rubber dome


Maybe you need this: http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Ryos-MK-Pro/

I mean...the "Ryos Pro" has more features than any other keyboard.


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Maybe you need this: http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Ryos-MK-Pro/
> 
> I mean...the "Ryos Pro" has more features than any other keyboard.


Wow that trailer is a little dramatic lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*


NZXT phantom 530? Thats such a gorgeous case.
edit: Nvm thats the 630, still a gorgeous case.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wild fyer what desk


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> but till now I cant find mechanical keybaord have the features I want so still stuck at rubber dome
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need this: http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Ryos-MK-Pro/
> 
> I mean...the "Ryos Pro" has more features than any other keyboard.
Click to expand...

yes that is 2nd best option for me ,
But i did go with razer anansi because of the Led change + more keys under space bar







, for me the features are Change the light colors and macro keys on left also under space bar the more keys you give me the better but on the left side to have 2nd lane of keys is a bit far for my hand thats why i dont like logitech keyboards layout


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat Case.







Makes the monitors looks small. Nice set up though.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wild fyer what desk


It's an Ikea desk that has been discontinued. I believe the Ikea Galant replaced it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> It's an Ikea desk that has been discontinued. I believe the Ikea Galant replaced it.


ahh I dont like the galant too bad


----------



## EVO PC

I decided to make a video of my setup. Let me know what you guys think..

Video was shot using my Canon 60D and the 50mm f1.8 EF lens. Edited with Premier Pro CS6 and Adobe After Effects CS6.

Song by : Ninja Tracks - Passages (Pacific Rim)












.

PC Full spec:

Asus 24" 1920x1080P TN Monitor

Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK Keyboard

Cooler Master CM Storm "Recon" 4000 DPI mouse

Razer Goliathus Gaming Mousepad

Corsair 650D Mid Tower case

Asus P8 Z77 V-Pro Motherboard

Intel i7 2700k CPU

Nvidia 660Ti GPU Direct CU II by Asus

16GB Corsair Vengence 1600mhz RAM

Corsair AX750 Power Supply

Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB x2

Crucial M4 128GB SSD

2TB Wester Digital Caviar Black HDD

Corsair H100 AIO Liquid Cooling


----------



## IAmDay

I like it but it's slightly over edited.


----------



## metalmania31

That was epic.


----------



## bmxxxrider559

just got my new desk setup.


----------



## HPE1000

Nice!









Welcome to ocn


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmxxxrider559*
> 
> just got my new desk setup.


I didn't know you listened to music with your legs.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I didn't know you listened to music with your legs.


----------



## metalmania31

Here's an update of my setup. Swan speakers recently added.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> I decided to make a video of my setup. Let me know what you guys think..
> 
> Video was shot using my Canon 60D and the 50mm f1.8 EF lens. Edited with Premier Pro CS6 and Adobe After Effects CS6.
> 
> Song by : Ninja Tracks - Passages (Pacific Rim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PC Full spec:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus 24" 1920x1080P TN Monitor
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK Keyboard
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm "Recon" 4000 DPI mouse
> 
> Razer Goliathus Gaming Mousepad
> 
> Corsair 650D Mid Tower case
> 
> Asus P8 Z77 V-Pro Motherboard
> 
> Intel i7 2700k CPU
> 
> Nvidia 660Ti GPU Direct CU II by Asus
> 
> 16GB Corsair Vengence 1600mhz RAM
> 
> Corsair AX750 Power Supply
> 
> Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB x2
> 
> Crucial M4 128GB SSD
> 
> 2TB Wester Digital Caviar Black HDD
> 
> Corsair H100 AIO Liquid Cooling


Video was pretty cool....nice rig.


----------



## bmxxxrider559

Lol funny. My Monitor has speakers. This stereo is so loud my friend (neighbor) 4 houses down always knows when my music's on. Sounds good to me.









here's one of the PC since its not really noticeable


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update


----------



## Sazexa

Just finished painting. No more red. More updates tomorrow.


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Razer Arctosa, Razer Deathadder, Qck.


I like yourwallpaper, Capwn. Pretty dope.


----------



## Dirkonis

X-trac XXL Desk mouse pad, Logitech G300, Logitech G710+, Sony Bluetooth headset.


----------



## Indiegreg

[IMG ALT="Created with Vignette for Android
Filter: None
Frame: No frame
Scene mode: Auto
White balance: Auto
Sensitivity: Auto
Focus distance: Fixed
Metering mode: Center
Anti-banding: Auto"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1717668/width/350/height/700[/IMG]

Asus 180p
Logitech 5.1 surround
K120 logitech.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Just finished painting. No more red. More updates tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is so awesome! Minimalist and neat


----------



## Indiegreg




----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmania31*
> 
> Here's an update of my setup. Swan speakers recently added.


very cosy and warm looking. like the ambiance in that room


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*


Nice freakin wallpaper, you got a link for that?


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Nice freakin wallpaper, you got a link for that?


I originally found it on the chans, but i did a quick google search. Here you go!

http://hitwallpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/girl_with_a_katana-Cartoon_characters_wallpaper_1920x1080.jpg


----------



## metalmania31

Thanks. Yea it's cozy in the fall/winter. Come summer though it sucks. The sliding glass door faces west almost exactly so the sun just blasts the room in the late afternoon/early evening. Otherwise it's where I spend lots of my time for sure.


----------



## brazilianloser

Here is mine. Actually just finished cleaning up and plugging in everything yesterday. Still needs polishing up the area but for now there ya go.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That is so awesome! Minimalist and neat


Thanks! I had big plans today, but stuff got in the way. Probably won't happen for a long time :/


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is mine. Actually just finished cleaning up and plugging in everything yesterday. Still needs polishing up the area but for now there ya go.


I am enjoying this setup ALOT.. How much for all the displays?


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is mine. Actually just finished cleaning up and plugging in everything yesterday. Still needs polishing up the area but for now there ya go.


I know this doesn't look too different from most, but this is one of my favorite setups that I've seen. Really like it


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> I am enjoying this setup ALOT.. How much for all the displays?


Thank you. They are on sale at Newegg for $169. After finding out that steal of a price, I bought one initially to test it and fell in love with it. Bought a cheap triple stand from Amazon after and the two extra displays, ending up with what you see there


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I know this doesn't look too different from most, but this is one of my favorite setups that I've seen. Really like it


Thank you very much. Took me a while to get it to that point. The wife actually wanted a bigger TV in the room so I was able to get the 42" as left over to add to the set up. A little bit of luck and some good time planning.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> I originally found it on the chans, but i did a quick google search. Here you go!
> 
> http://hitwallpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/girl_with_a_katana-Cartoon_characters_wallpaper_1920x1080.jpg


Thanks pal! +Rep!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Just finished painting. No more red. More updates tomorrow.


Too bad...I liked the red. =P

Looks great though!


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> I like yourwallpaper, Capwn. Pretty dope.


I have no idea how its possible that you even found that old arse pic, I mean wow..
thx anyhow


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I have no idea how its possible that you even found that old arse pic, I mean wow..
> thx anyhow


I liked it too, but then I saw the date and I was like, did this guy go through the entire thread? xD

Btw, why do you have multiple rigs in your one sig rig? You can have like 3 or 4 different rigs in your sig.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I liked it too, but then I saw the date and I was like, did this guy go through the entire thread? xD
> 
> Btw, why do you have multiple rigs in your one sig rig? You can have like 3 or 4 different rigs in your sig.


Mainly cuz none of it is every together in one configuration long enough, I'd spend my whole life updating my sig lol.. So I just list all the parts that are on the shelf and own/use..


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Mainly cuz none of it is every together in one configuration long enough, I'd spend my whole life updating my sig lol.. So I just list all the parts that are on the shelf and own/use..


----------



## rationalthinking

Upgraded from a 3770K to 4930K and AquaComputer MOD RADs. EDT: Couple more pics in my OCN Gallery.


----------



## IAmDay

Where is your desk setup?


----------



## Dirkonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Upgraded from a 3770K to 4930K and AquaComputer MOD RADs. EDT: Couple more pics in my OCN Gallery.


"damn", is that a good enough response to those pics? lol . awesome setup


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Where is your desk setup?


Oh damn wrong thread huh? I thought I was in the "Post your Rig".

Will delete and repost. Damn multitasking...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Oh damn wrong thread huh? I thought I was in the "Post your Rig".
> 
> Will delete and repost. Damn multitasking...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Upgraded from a 3770K to 4930K and AquaComputer MOD RADs. EDT: Couple more pics in my OCN Gallery.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup....err rig.

I would copy and paste that exact post into the rate your cables thread.
In advance....10/10


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is mine. Actually just finished cleaning up and plugging in everything yesterday. Still needs polishing up the area but for now there ya go.


Love the layout









Do you watch movies on the bigger screen above? How large is it 40" ?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> Love the layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch movies on the bigger screen above? How large is it 40" ?


Its an old LG 42" that got replaced by a new 55" in the living room. I got our Dish going to, I play ripped movies/concerts mostly, have my Afterburner monitor up there and once the PS4 comes out I will be placing my PS3 here as well. I have separated the sound outputs so that the TV outputs VLC sounds while the games comes out of the sound system itself I got there.

Thanks by the way.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Upgraded from a 3770K to 4930K and AquaComputer MOD RADs. EDT: Couple more pics in my OCN Gallery.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, but how can anyone live on such low storage.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is mine. Actually just finished cleaning up and plugging in everything yesterday. Still needs polishing up the area but for now there ya go.


My dream setup, I just need 2 more monitors and a wall mount for my 37".

Then I can watch Basketball and game.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> My dream setup, I just need 2 more monitors and a wall mount for my 37".
> 
> Then I can watch Basketball and game.


Got the mount at Home Depot for $20 something... about as cheap as it gets... and the monitors were only $169 per on Newegg. The triple stand a mere $80 at amazon. Already had the TV laying around and the surround system as well.


----------



## nismoskyline

my setup










not done yet, i plan on getting triple monitors for the raven, and a nice mechanical keyboard and mouse for it.
(also getting an alienware i'm going to mod and use it as a server and various other things, i'll post again once i've done all that







)

Edit: i made a cool pic



(lyfe 2.0 is a joke between me and a friend, pay no attention to it







)


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> 
> 
> my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet, i plan on getting triple monitors for the raven, and a nice mechanical keyboard and mouse for it.
> (also getting an alienware i'm going to mod and use it as a server and various other things, i'll post again once i've done all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very nice. If I had the space in my room I would buy a second desk like the one I have and make shift a corner desk like yours... but sadly no space here. :/


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Got the mount at Home Depot for $20 something... about as cheap as it gets... and the monitors were only $169 per on Newegg. The triple stand a mere $80 at amazon. Already had the TV laying around and the surround system as well.


I have to check the studs for the mount, I might try the rack style mount in case it ain't centered. The triple monitor mount looks cool.

I'm gonna get another set of 27" Samsung B350's from Costco. Or I might need to go only a dual setup, my desk is small. :/


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I have to check the studs for the mount, I might try the rack style mount in case it ain't centered. The triple monitor mount looks cool.
> 
> I'm gonna get another set of 27" Samsung B350's from Costco. Or I might need to go only a dual setup, my desk is small. :/


Ah I see. I am using a 6ft folding table from Office Depot... I think they got a 10ft... lol can always put two 6ft together for a corner style desk... but there are other prettier options out there. I just don't care to pay for the desk when a simple one like this that is only $60 something is so simple and useful. And I move a lot.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is mine. Actually just finished cleaning up and plugging in everything yesterday. Still needs polishing up the area but for now there ya go.


Would totally do this if I didn't live in an apartment right now.

Respect. *nod


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Would totally do this if I didn't live in an apartment right now.
> 
> Respect. *nod


Well if you don't move a lot... all you would had to do is patch four wholes when ya move.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well if you don't move a lot... all you would had to do is patch four wholes when ya move.


*grabs toothpaste*


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Ah I see. I am using a 6ft folding table from Office Depot... I think they got a 10ft... lol can always put two 6ft together for a corner style desk... but there are other prettier options out there. I just don't care to pay for the desk when a simple one like this that is only $60 something is so simple and useful. And I move a lot.


I use the same type, picnic table style. I have 2 6ft side by side, cause my room is small.

I also have a 6ft table behind me for PC building.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet, i plan on getting triple monitors for the raven, and a nice mechanical keyboard and mouse for it.
> (also getting an alienware i'm going to mod and use it as a server and various other things, i'll post again once i've done all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Edit: i made a cool pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lyfe 2.0 is a joke between me and a friend, pay no attention to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice Set up. What's in those cases?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I use the same type, picnic table style. I have 2 6ft side by side, cause my room is small.
> 
> I also have a 6ft table behind me for PC building.


Very nice. I got two in the room as well but the other has the wife pc and studying materials. And for building I got a square one not sure of the dimensions thou.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Very nice. I got two in the room as well but the other has the wife pc and studying materials. And for building I got a square one not sure of the dimensions thou.




Big issue is the messiness of my desk, and I also don't want to put my PC on the floor.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice Set up. What's in those cases?


In the raven there is an asus p6t6 ws mobo, xeon L5520, evga gtx295 sli, 6gb patriot, 120 gb ssd.
in the 800d there is a evga x58 sli ftw3, xeon L5520, gtx 560ti sli, 6gb dominator, 60 gb ssd.
i'm working on a server that will have a few terabit to hold my data, but for now between the two computers i'm just fine with the 180 gb


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> 
> 
> Big issue is the messiness of my desk, and I also don't want to put my PC on the floor.


I feel ya. Thats why I am enjoying the triple stand I got. Since it minimizes the amount of real state of the desk... it does comes out a bit but I can place several things at easy access underneath it. I keep my pc on the ground on top of a piece of wood I cut out to make sure it is not sitting directly on the carpet. But yes as long as you don't have too much going on they are great desks otherwise a more conventional method would be ideal.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I feel ya. Thats why I am enjoying the triple stand I got. Since it minimizes the amount of real state of the desk... it does comes out a bit but I can place several things at easy access underneath it. I keep my pc on the ground on top of a piece of wood I cut out to make sure it is not sitting directly on the carpet. But yes as long as you don't have too much going on they are great desks otherwise a more conventional method would be ideal.


Yah, I've been using this desk since 2006. Easy to clean too, spilled coffee a long time ago, easy cleanup since its hard plastic. I use to rock a wooden folding table, that **** peeled and was super heavy.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Yah, I've been using this desk since 2006. Easy to clean too, spilled coffee a long time ago, easy cleanup since its hard plastic. I use to rock a wooden folding table, that **** peeled and was super heavy.


Very true.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Upgraded from a 3770K to 4930K and AquaComputer MOD RADs. EDT: Couple more pics in my OCN Gallery.


nice case....


----------



## iStatiKxUnC

WORK


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Work setup at work

Work setup at Home



HOME


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




No Flash

Flash

Thorv2 with blue lights. I don't like red.

Been trying to decide what to do with wires.

Mousepad from mom for Christmas last year. She knows me so well!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iStatiKxUnC*
> 
> WORK
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work setup at work
> 
> Work setup at Home
> 
> 
> 
> HOME
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Flash
> 
> Flash
> 
> Thorv2 with blue lights. I don't like red.
> 
> Been trying to decide what to do with wires.
> 
> Mousepad from mom for Christmas last year. She knows me so well!


That work setup needs more desk space.







Nice home setup though.


----------



## Jaren1

Here is how mine sits now

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/10785706165/
My setup by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## Yungbenny911

This is mine currently


----------



## Pawelr98

Borrowed a second display from my aunt.But that's temporary cause my aunt is thinking about using it for her own purposes.


----------



## headoncollision




----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is mine currently


epic case what is it?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> epic case what is it?


That would be a Corsair 600T with a modded window.









http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/graphite-series-pc-case/special-edition-white-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> That would be a Corsair 600T with a modded window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/graphite-series-pc-case/special-edition-white-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html


All cases should have a window like that.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> All cases should have a window like that.


hell yes


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> All cases should have a window like that.


and the modded water tubes and power sleeves also add to the looks


----------



## fido

the front LCD screen is a fan controller i think ? it makes it amazing


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Got my triple monitor setup, got a good deal from a buddy of mine for the twin 24"s.

Used the Desk mounts from Monoprice, my table has a little trouble with sagging cause it's plastic, but works well right now.


----------



## Midnite8

So I want to be able to put 3 monitors on the mounted table top and my big speakers mounted to the side of the table. The problem is I cant find the tabletop bracket for it. the one I have only faces toward the table and not out. Any advice?


----------



## shadow5555

Another small update. Got myself a samsung 32in led 1080p monitor to go along wiht my hanns g 27inch led 1080p monitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Here is how mine sits now
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/10785706165/
> My setup by awdftw!, on Flickr


really nice m8









that's close to what mine looks like. No offence but that sort of how I imagine a proper PC gamers setup looks when im playing online.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnite8*
> 
> So I want to be able to put 3 monitors on the mounted table top and my big speakers mounted to the side of the table. The problem is I cant find the tabletop bracket for it. the one I have only faces toward the table and not out. Any advice?


So...what you want are 3 monitors on the wooden shelf part, then speakers on the glass shelf, but want the glass shelf facing out so it doesn't block the monitors?

I'd say, get 2 arm desk mounts for the twin monitors, the just put the speakers on the desk below the monitors.


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Just update my Setup got an Antec P280 White Window !
I7 3770k 4.3ghz Kraken X40 liquid cooler
MSI 7970 Lighting Edtiton OC 1100MHZ
XFX 7970 Black Edition OC 1100MHZ


----------



## IAmDay

That monitor! ^,^


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That monitor! ^,^


HAHA yeah its a samsung Series 9 , SA27950D to be exact. 3D and all = 3


----------



## zemco999

BEFORE:




AFTER:


----------



## metallicamaster3

Got my living room HTPC + Server hybrid setup redone yesterday.


----------



## byteninja2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
> 
> Pad: QcK+
> 
> Cans: ATH-AD700
> 
> KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see yours!


Mouse/pad/kb. Not computer setup. For some reason many people don't follow this and take it as a post your computer thread, which I believe there is already a thread for.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byteninja2*
> 
> Mouse/pad/kb. Not computer setup. For some reason many people don't follow this and take it as a post your computer thread, which I believe there is already a thread for.


LOL, I think everyone just reads the last post and contributes the same, which is what I did as well.

/facepalm


----------



## metallicamaster3

Wow. Guess this thread has been off-topic for so long that the nature of it itself has changed.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byteninja2*
> 
> Mouse/pad/kb. Not computer setup. For some reason many people don't follow this and take it as a post your computer thread, which I believe there is already a thread for.


Well... Mine is a bit of both







I just saw screens so I posted what mine looks like xD


----------



## Aventadoor

Bought a new desk, a Steelseries Kana V2 & Steelseries QCK heavy today


----------



## fido

what is that TV or monitor or is it Asus PB278Q ? but doesn't look like one and how you removed the base of Asus PB278Q


----------



## Aventadoor

Its a wall mounted Asus PB278Q, they have vesa mounting.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Got my living room HTPC + Server hybrid setup redone yesterday.


i like your setup in your living room i was wondering what you have running for your htpc server hybrid?


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Bought a new desk, a Steelseries Kana V2 & Steelseries QCK heavy today


Is that a schit asgard i see ?
And a LCD 2 ? haha nice audio man !


----------



## Aventadoor

Its a Schiit Mjolnir, Audeze LCD-2 and a Arcam irDAC.


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Its a Schiit Mjolnir, Audeze LCD-2 and a Arcam irDAC.


LOL your Audio must already cost more then your computer !


----------



## Aventadoor

Well thats how it should be


----------



## iPEN

Hello guys,

Some pics of mine. Still work in progress since I have preordered a Rampage IV Black Edition and 4930K; but here goes as it is right now:

















And some videos:


----------



## InsideJob

Haven't posted mine here in a long time. Here's how it is currently


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Some pics of mine. Still work in progress since I have preordered a Rampage IV Black Edition and 4930K; but here goes as it is right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some videos:


Just picked up Tomb Raider and loving it so far. Your setup makes me want to switch to landscape surround for a bit. Thats going to be a beast rig once you get that 4930k. Nice work.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Just picked up Tomb Raider and loving it so far. Your setup makes me want to switch to landscape surround for a bit. Thats going to be a beast rig once you get that 4930k. Nice work.


Thanks









I absolutely love the last Tomb Raider. The first minutes are not so good, but when you get into game... It is wonderfull, the concept art, the story and the gameplay.

100% Recommended


----------



## Shaded War

Here is a pic of my sig rig setup. Wires got a bit out of hand with 3 monitors but it's all good.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Here is a pic of my sig rig setup. Wires got a bit out of hand with 3 monitors but it's all good.


Very nice, I have that same mouse. How do you like that mouse pad? I looked at it but decided to go with the Razer Goliathus instead.


----------



## gaming96

A custom built mount with fire-door hinges, the bits what come past the monitors down and to the sides are there for a 5.1 speaker system i will be putting on there, then cutting them down to size once i have the 5.1 system (check images for a render of the 5.1)
All was done 0.1mm to scale in 3D first before building.
The desk is also custom built and is strong enough to sit on and has a line of thick sponge around the edges to act as a arm/wrist rest as seen in the renders.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaming96*
> 
> A custom built mount with fire-door hinges, the bits what come past the monitors down and to the sides are there for a 5.1 speaker system i will be putting on there, then cutting them down to size once i have the 5.1 system (check images for a render of the 5.1)
> All was done 0.1mm to scale in 3D first before building.
> The desk is also custom built and is strong enough to sit on and has a line of thick sponge around the edges to act as a arm/wrist rest as seen in the renders.


man very nice. Wish I was creative and handy like some of you people.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> man very nice. Wish I was creative and handy like some of you people.


I love it, want to sell one?


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaming96*
> 
> A custom built mount with fire-door hinges, the bits what come past the monitors down and to the sides are there for a 5.1 speaker system i will be putting on there, then cutting them down to size once i have the 5.1 system (check images for a render of the 5.1)
> All was done 0.1mm to scale in 3D first before building.
> The desk is also custom built and is strong enough to sit on and has a line of thick sponge around the edges to act as a arm/wrist rest as seen in the renders.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impresive. Congratulations, it is a really good work.


----------



## gaming96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> man very nice. Wish I was creative and handy like some of you people.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I love it, want to sell one?


I would but there heavy and cheap to make, just some mdf or plywood and 2 hinges







+ I made this to fit the screens perfectly at a 45 degree angle for eyefinity, its about an hour job til finished
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Impresive. Congratulations, it is a really good work.


Thanks!


----------



## InsideJob

Here's a better photo of mine.


----------



## MocoIMO

My Setup








Goodies: Corsair SP2500, BenQ 24" x2(have a third but need to figure out a new place for my case), 350D(SLi GTX780[not installed due to custom PSU Cover measurements], Asus Gryphon, Dominator 1866 24GB, H100i, Samsung SSD x3, Force SSD, WD Green 3TB x2, AX850), Razer Mamba, Corsair K70, Random Knic knacks)


----------



## khemist

Back to mATX for now until i feel like watercooling again.


----------



## tuffy12345

Brought the PS3 and HTPC home over Thanksgiving break. They'll both stay here to not distract me for finals, and they're also just set up for when I come home over winter break (yay)


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Back to mATX for now until i feel like watercooling again.


Nice. That's basically how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Aventadoor

+1

I'm not spendings tons of money on watercooling again.
I mean... the funnest part is actually putting it togheter.
After that its just like a powerful car, you get used to it, it gets boring.


----------



## shadow5555

Well I moved alot of things and furniture around today so i can turn my living room into more of a movie watching theater type setup. Here are my changes of the office/gaming/comp room


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1039_zps10794c32.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20131126_205045_zps70c7066f.jpg.html



Rest of room. It is still a work in progress will be cleaning it up more tomorrow. I ran out of steam for the day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1037_zpsbd746d6a.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1038_zpse2f95120.jpg.html



Yes i know I need to cable manager and havent done that yet. On my list for tomorrow. i will take more pics as i get it cleaned up more. let me know what you think


----------



## Joshhat

Got a new desk and my 2nd monitor setup.


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## semajha

First time using a monitor in a portrait orientation... Got nauseous at first but after about a few hours, I started to get used to it. I'm still deciding on what 27" monitor to get for the center of the table.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## IAmDay

No........It was just Thanksgiving!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> No........It was just Thanksgiving!


OCN folk aren't festive I see


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OCN folk aren't festive I see


I'm a loner


----------



## rck1984

Both my setups, for PC and PS4 gaming


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Both my setups, for PC and PS4 gaming


Nice. Plug your PC into the TV though


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Nice. Plug your PC into the TV though


I did before, but it's about 20ft from my PC to my TV, too long for a HDMI cable i think.
I did put my PC next to it a couple times but i don't like the fact i can't sit at my desk anymore doing other stuff besides gaming.

Occasionally i do put the PC at the TV to play some games, but for now my PS4 will do


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I did before, but it's about 20ft from my PC to my TV, too long for a HDMI cable i think.
> I did put my PC next to it a couple times but i don't like the fact i can't sit at my desk anymore doing other stuff besides gaming.
> 
> Occasionally i do put the PC at the TV to play some games, but for now my PS4 will do


try this http://www.dvdo.com/air3/ i use this for my tv setup


----------



## ranviper

Or just get a 30" monitor for the PC and call it a day.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


what a nice clean setup +


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> really nice m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's close to what mine looks like. No offence but that sort of how I imagine a proper PC gamers setup looks when im playing online.


offense taken!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Or just get a 30" monitor for the PC and call it a day.


I have a 27" IPS already, no urge to go even bigger


----------



## fredocini

updated setup for 2014.

so it's been a year since I built my first PC. done a few hardware changes and added a couple more stuff. I'm pretty happy with it, although its not nearly as good as any of you guys' lol


----------



## PCModderMike

New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like two of them are broken, I can take them off your hands if you would like.


----------



## PCModderMike

That's a good one, oh yea....oooh yea.


----------



## fido

awesome setup and broken monitors


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> awesome setup and broken monitors


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.










I almost had a heart attack.

Gorgeous set-up though. A+. Love the desk and the monitor stands.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to know what monitors those are. Is it the H236HL?


----------



## abandoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I need to know what monitors those are. Is it the H236HL?


They are. I just got 3 of them as well. I'll post some time this week.

That's a nice desk!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost had a heart attack.
> 
> Gorgeous set-up though. A+. Love the desk and the monitor stands.
Click to expand...

lol thanks.








I really like the stands as well, they have this brushed look to them...looks real good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know what monitors those are. Is it the H236HL?
Click to expand...

That's exactly what they are. They were going for a real good price from Newegg during the black Fridays/cyber Monday sales.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abandoner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I need to know what monitors those are. Is it the H236HL?
> 
> 
> 
> They are. I just got 3 of them as well. I'll post some time this week.
> 
> That's a nice desk!
Click to expand...

Awesome....I think you'll really like them.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.


samesies.



http://imgur.com/uyt9vQ8


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New monitors came in today....so here's my new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samesies.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uyt9vQ8
Click to expand...

lol


Do you not run them in surround though?


----------



## mironccr345

Kind of hard to game with those gaps. : |


----------



## protzman

I dont typically play games that occupy 3 displays. mostly play dota and the likes.
my reason for 3 is really just for productivity (programming and such). it really was never about gaming!


----------



## shadow5555

Updated my setup some to make more room and better.

Main desk gaming setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1056_zps460f4fba.jpg.html



Network/tv/server area for office


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1054_zpsdb55d6ac.jpg.html



Box collections and vairous components


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1052_zps6bd853e4.jpg.html



Nite shot


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1040_zps0c6b98e8.jpg.html


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive done some slight changes to my setup.
New monitor, new mice, Ikea table mounted thing (which is too high, gotta cut & weld it lower).


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update simple and clean i think


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> I dont typically play games that occupy 3 displays. mostly play dota and the likes.
> my reason for 3 is really just for productivity (programming and such). it really was never about gaming!


Same with me. I use surround to work but I do like gaming with them also however less than 20% of my time in front of my rig is used to game.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Same with me. I use surround to work but I do like gaming with them also however less than 20% of my time in front of my rig is used to game.


Same, but I'm only on two monitors. I don't program, but I do a lot of web server work and I like having all the server stuff open on a separate monitor. I don't game on both of them (or the three monitors on the other computer) because the lines in between the monitors would drive me nuts and break my immersion







.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Same, but I'm only on two monitors. I don't program, but I do a lot of web server work and I like having all the server stuff open on a separate monitor. I don't game on both of them (or the three monitors on the other computer) because the lines in between the monitors would drive me nuts and break my immersion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought that also but I find that I do not even notice them anymore.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Here's my current Desktop after acquiring 2 more monitors.

Having trouble matching the color, but looks ok for now.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Same with me. I use surround to work but I do like gaming with them also however less than 20% of my time in front of my rig is used to game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, but I'm only on two monitors. I don't program, but I do a lot of web server work and I like having all the server stuff open on a separate monitor. I don't game on both of them (or the three monitors on the other computer) because the lines in between the monitors would drive me nuts and break my immersion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Have you actually tried gaming in surround? A lot of people never even try it and assume automatically they would go insane because of the bezels. I'm pretty picky myself, but I can assure you if the bezels are thin enough (as they are in my setup) you don't even notice the bezels when you're in game and it's a very immersive experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Here's my current Desktop after acquiring 2 more monitors.
> 
> Having trouble matching the color, but looks ok for now.


Now _that_ would drive me nuts.







It's nice, but why didn't you get matching monitors?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Now _that_ would drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but why didn't you get matching monitors?


I had the Samsung 27" for a while now, my desk has no room for triple 27"s, and I didn't have the budget for a 2nd 27" (I think the S27B350 is discontinued) anyways, bought the extra Asus monitors for $200 from a friend.

I don't do surround gaming, but I use it more for productivity, coding, checking my temps/overclocks and such.


----------



## Cyph3r

Nothing particularly impressive.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Now _that_ would drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but why didn't you get matching monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Samsung 27" for a while now, my desk has no room for triple 27"s, and I didn't have the budget for a 2nd 27" (I think the S27B350 is discontinued) anyways, bought the extra Asus monitors for $200 from a friend.
> 
> I don't do surround gaming, but I use it more for productivity, coding, checking my temps/overclocks and such.
Click to expand...

Ah cool. Great setup and plenty of monitor real estate for getting work done.


----------



## brazilianloser

Added a second desk, new case and well cleaned up the area.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ah cool. Great setup and plenty of monitor real estate for getting work done.


Thanks.


----------



## vinton13

Lots of porn watching go down here.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Have you actually tried gaming in surround? A lot of people never even try it and assume automatically they would go insane because of the bezels. I'm pretty picky myself, but I can assure you if the bezels are thin enough (as they are in my setup) you don't even notice the bezels when you're in game and it's a very immersive experience.
> Now that would drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but why didn't you get matching monitors?


A few times, yeah. The other desktop in the house is a triple monitor. Age of Empires just made managing everything tedious without upping the mouse dpi, same with other Strategy games that I thought would benefit from it. The field of view alone in certain games took away the immersion because I know that I wouldn't be able to see such a wide space IRL. In third person, it was different, but the bars were very distracting and I found myself not wanting to look past them and ignoring the other monitors even after hours of play due to A) eyes getting very tired and B) every time I had to look, there was a black bar and the movement of my eyes felt very unnatural.


----------



## ericnichols1999

My new setup!








Samsung Series 7 Chronos
Logitech G500s Mouse
Corsair MM200 Mousepad
Logitech Generic Speakers
Logitech G35 Headset
Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch
Old Dell Monitor using displayfusion


----------



## benjamen50

Mouse: Logitech G500s
Keyboard: Logitech G110
Mousepad: Steelseries QcK! Mousepad
Tablet: Hanvon UltraSlim 0604 Touch Tablet
Speakers: Logitech Generic Speakers
Monitor: Dell ST2410 27" Monitor
Headphone: Sennheiser HD518 Headphone 3.5mm
Microphone: Republic of Gamers Microphone 3.5mm
Calculator: Ti-Nspire CAS

The only thing I'd complain about the G500s, as I'm using it as well is that it emits a whizzing sound when you don't move the mouse, thats if you listen carefully, it's due to the ceramic capacitor apparently on the G500s board.

Fixed image.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse: Logitech G500s
> Keyboard: Logitech G110
> Mousepad: Steelseries QcK! Mousepad
> Tablet: Hanvon UltraSlim 0604 Touch Tablet
> Speakers: Logitech Generic Speakers
> Monitor: Dell ST2410 27" Monitor
> Headphone: Sennheiser HD518 Headphone 3.5mm
> Microphone: Republic of Gamers Microphone 3.5mm
> 
> The only thing I'd complain about the G500s, as I'm using it as well is that it emits a whizzing sound when you don't move the mouse, thats if you listen carefully, it's due to the ceramic capacitor apparently on the G500s board.
> 
> Yes I know my Image is upside down, too lazy to reupload and fix.


Try rotate.....


----------



## benjamen50

[Removed, fixed image]


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> 
> 
> Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch


Whats the intuos actually like? i was looking at the pro version


----------



## ericnichols1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> 
> 
> Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the intuos actually like? i was looking at the pro version
Click to expand...

My version is amazing! I use it in Illustrator, and the included ArtRage Studio

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer8911

I just recieve my 2 other screen and here it is the SETUP ;P

It's eyefinity with 3 x 27 inches Samsung,

Computer setup :

Cooler Master Haf X
MotherBoard : P8z77-V
GPU : Crossfire Radeon HD6950 2GB
CPU : Intel Core I5 2500K
Seasonic M12II-620w
Mem : G.SKILL RIPJAWS F3-12800CL9D-8G BRL 2 x 4GB
HDD : Barracuda 1 x 1 TO and 1 Western Digital x 2 to
screen : samsung 27" LED S27B370 + 2 x Samsung 27" T27B350ND
Keyboard : Logitech G19
Mouse : Logitech LS1

I'm really happy with the result



In a years i will be in MY house and i will do something better with the monitor, like a rack on the wall!!!


----------



## Piciato

New Setup 2014


----------



## semajha

PCmoddermike, I love you're setup. Where did you get that desk?

Here's mine, finally got a second display!!



27" dead/stuck pixel free x-star display







 Went ahead and debezeled the front frame, I still plan on taking apart the whole thing to attach it to a vesa arm mount.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Sold the FW900


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> PCmoddermike, I love you're setup. Where did you get that desk?
> 
> Here's mine, finally got a second display!!
> 
> 
> 
> 27" dead/stuck pixel free x-star display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went ahead and debezeled the front frame, I still plan on taking apart the whole thing to attach it to a vesa arm mount.


Nice midi-fighter


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> My new setup!


So you use the portrait monitor as your 'pad effectively? to draw Verticle/ A4 images


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Sold the FW900


Liking the utilitarian look bud









Just need some grey wall paint and a new desk


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Sold the FW900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the utilitarian look bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some grey wall paint and a new desk
Click to expand...

Naw, no new paint, but will be getting a nice canvas painting of the NYC skyline soon to put above the desk. I also love this desk! It's got a few years of good use left .


----------



## metallicamaster3

So this is what $20 gets me.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what $20 gets me.


The resolution on this ding dong is sack.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what $20 gets me.


dat surround display


----------



## Failuyr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Sold the FW900






Is that a Ducky keyboard? Also, what model is the main monitor? Is it a PA (or PB) series?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Sold the FW900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Ducky keyboard? Also, what model is the main monitor? Is it a PA (or PB) series?
Click to expand...

Yup, it's a Ducky with Cherry MX Browns. The main monitor is a ASUS PB278Q.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Yup, it's a Ducky with Cherry MX Browns. The main monitor is a ASUS PB278Q.


Any reason you chose to go with the Asus as opposed to a Korean panel?


----------



## mk16

well

you asked for it.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## Switchblade1969

Love my setup so much


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Yup, it's a Ducky with Cherry MX Browns. The main monitor is a ASUS PB278Q.
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason you chose to go with the Asus as opposed to a Korean panel?
Click to expand...

3 year warranty, superb build quality, no-dead-pixel guarantee for 2 years, and is technically a PLS-based panel so it's got a few key advantages over "regular" IPS, such as lower response time and better brightness.


----------



## AsusFan30

I have made a few changes here recently. This is what I am working with.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Sorry for crappy quality.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a few changes here recently. This is what I am working with.


I spy with my little eye something that was a waste of money


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I spy with my little eye something that was a waste of money


it's the bose stuff right?

should have bought other sound equipment....

you know what they say, "no highs, no lows, it must be bose"


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> it's the bose stuff right?
> 
> should have bought other sound equipment....
> 
> you know what they say, "no highs, no lows, it must be bose"


bose and the alienware. yet I own a m14x and bose q15's


----------



## Spectre-

me and my brothers Battlestations


----------



## IAmDay

Love it!


----------



## byteninja2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> it's the bose stuff right?
> 
> should have bought other sound equipment....
> 
> you know what they say, "no highs, no lows, it must be bose"


Personally my favorite is Buy Other Sound Equipment







Spectre, very awesome! Love the two NZXT Switches.


----------



## Outlaw02

Here's my setup.









The gpu in there is temporary. Will be going for the R9-290 once I get the funds.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlaw02*
> 
> Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gpu in there is temporary. Will be going for the R9-290 once I get the funds.


Do you have a 1440p/120hz monitor? If not, don't bother spending your money on GPU gas when you cant use it.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Back to mATX for now until i feel like watercooling again.


Love it!


----------



## Outlaw02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Do you have a 1440p/120hz monitor? If not, don't bother spending your money on GPU gas when you cant use it.


Other than the gpu, I'm also looking for an upgrade on the monitor, and the table itself. I've already scouted the table in IKEA, just needing to find a day off in the weekdays to drop by there and purchase it.. (I know, I know... And weekends in IKEA here in Singapore is as packed as being sandwiched in a subway train at times.)

Of course, I haven't really decided on the monitor just yet.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> New Setup 2014


Nice setup







Mind sharing that background?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlaw02*
> 
> Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gpu in there is temporary. Will be going for the R9-290 once I get the funds.


That fan


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Here's my set up. Sorry if the pictures are a little too dark.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> Here's my set up. Sorry if the pictures are a little too dark.


Cooler Master keyboard? Is it nice?


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Cooler Master keyboard? Is it nice?


It's absolutely amazing. Can't do without it anymore. I'm looking to purchase a blue switch one as well but it seems impossible to find. Sold out everywhere.


----------



## Sazexa

Currently getting ready to change the room a bit, plans are as follows:



Moved my computer desk, and TV stand into place already.





Will be buying the loft bed and couch probably within a few months. Gotta pay off some school bills first.


----------



## IAmDay

Looks good!


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> Here's my set up. Sorry if the pictures are a little too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


What mic is that?


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> What mic is that?


Rode Podcaster - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882329005
Rode Boomarm - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882329007


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> It's absolutely amazing. Can't do without it anymore. I'm looking to purchase a blue switch one as well but it seems impossible to find. Sold out everywhere.


I have a Quickfire Rapid blue, pretty awesome KB.

Amazon has Red/Green/Brown for the TK, I guess there's a blue shortage LOL


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I have a Quickfire Rapid blue, pretty awesome KB.
> 
> Amazon has Red/Green/Brown for the TK, I guess there's a blue shortage LOL


There honestly is. I've been looking absolutely everywhere. I was so bummed out as well because I live in the Netherlands but Best Buy had a bundle deal with the Quickfire TK and a CM Storm mouse for $66 during the week after Black Friday. Sold out so fast


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> There honestly is. I've been looking absolutely everywhere. I was so bummed out as well because I live in the Netherlands but Best Buy had a bundle deal with the Quickfire TK and a CM Storm mouse for $66 during the week after Black Friday. Sold out so fast


I might go for a Corsair K60 next time, not sure yet.


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I might go for a Corsair K60 next time, not sure yet.


I had it before I bought my Quickfire TK. I liked it, but it would stop working and I'd have to replug it every now and then. It was strange.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> I had it before I bought my Quickfire TK. I liked it, but it would stop working and I'd have to replug it every now and then. It was strange.


hmm...maybe the usb contacts or something.

I still enjoy my Rapid, but I should have gotten the TK, I miss ten key. I bough the rapid for portability and desk space.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

love my quick fire rapid w/ blues. First mech keyboard I ever bought (still only one I own, so that says something)


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> Here's my set up. Sorry if the pictures are a little too dark.


Nice setup! What kind of table is that?


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Nice setup! What kind of table is that?


Galant Table from IKEA, love it! - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49870846/


----------



## Deano12345

Latest addition to my setup lurking in the background of this pic


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Latest addition to my setup lurking in the background of this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got 1


----------



## AsusFan30

Looks very Nice! You all have inspired me to clean my Desk.


----------



## Mat98

Here's Mine. Thermaltake case hooked up to a Pioneer reciever.put it together about four years ago.


----------



## Deano12345

Portable setup complete !











Well, except for some external storage, and some accessories for the camera (the list goes on







)


----------



## Fudgerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> There honestly is. I've been looking absolutely everywhere. I was so bummed out as well because I live in the Netherlands but Best Buy had a bundle deal with the Quickfire TK and a CM Storm mouse for $66 during the week after Black Friday. Sold out so fast


Lol that's the combo I bought my nephew for Christmas. I think I paid $75 for it, but it was $20 cheaper than the keyboard itself, and came with a free mouse, so I was stoked.


----------



## Jetster

I got a new lens 35mm so I though i would post some new shots. Nice Fujifilm Deano. I have a Nikon D3200


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fudgerd*
> 
> Lol that's the combo I bought my nephew for Christmas. I think I paid $75 for it, but it was $20 cheaper than the keyboard itself, and came with a free mouse, so I was stoked.


Haha, I might nip in and steal them from your nephew. Good buy though, hope he liked his gift


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Portable setup complete !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for some external storage, and some accessories for the camera (the list goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oooohh, how are you liking that X20?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Oooohh, how are you liking that X20?


Very happy with it ! High ISO shots are not a bother to it, focus is sharp and very fast, only downside is that I need to make a modded cable for it to take the same mic as I use on my D7000, but thats just me nitpicking. Really is excellent


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Jetster

USFORCES you need to borrow Deano's camera lol


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Here is my setup old setup.

Just posted a new idea on page 44.


----------



## Robert c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


You win


----------



## Pwnophodon

Current setup, I really need to upgrade my almost 5 year old monitors:


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Much better than my current "gear", lol.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


you need to water cool it ,will look better


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> you need to water cool it ,will look better


Maybe use redtube?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Here is my PC... I had a Asus GTX 570 in here, but I'm waiting on my parts from Tigerdirect.

Holy god, mother of f***... These people make me want to pull my hair out. I placed my order on 12-19, and now here it is, the 29ths and it hasn't shipped at all yet. I placed the order at $320, so I WILL NOT CANCEL MY ORDER because now prices are like $100 above this. I have contacted customer service several times. First, their tracking page IS STUPID. Has four lines, one for order number, email, billing zip, and a captha phrase. Well, let me just tell you, just fill in the order number because the other boxes are just there for decoration. On 12-25, I got back an email saying my item was a ""drop ship" item, which means the item is not shipped from our warehouse. Instead, the item is being shipped either from the manufacturer or from a third party distributor. However, we have received a follow-up report from the Drop Shipper and the ETA date is 12/28/2013." Here is is the day after the "ETA", and it hasn't even left the office yes. GJ, Tigerdirect, 10 days just not shipping anything at all.

On top of all this, when I first placed the order, I had to call in to "verify" my order. I had to verify my order with Tigerdirect, they placed the charge of $320 on my card, and then after a few days it came off it. No wonder I was worried they had cancelled the order!

***? Newegg never made me do this, and I ordered over $1000 worth of items there at once the FIRST TIME I EVER USED THEIR SITE... Even though I was using my cousins card for the order, because I didn't have a card of my own, so HER BANK had a problem and acted stupid, but Newegg really worked with me.

But Tigerdirect? No... These people are fools.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Maybe use redtube?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Maybe use redtube?
Click to expand...

I can't stop Laughing wahahahahahahah this post epic


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> you need to water cool it ,will look better
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe use redtube?
Click to expand...

Your avatar made this post 100x better.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## EpicPie

Moved some things around today.

Next step is to clean up the cables underneath the desk, upgrade monitors + wallmount, and new studio monitors. ^_^


----------



## CJRhoades




----------



## ericnichols1999

Setup v.2
Imgur Link:


http://imgur.com/HzJvj


----------



## ericnichols1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Moved some things around today.
> 
> Next step is to clean up the cables underneath the desk, upgrade monitors + wallmount, and new studio monitors. ^_^


Nice setup. Where did you get the C+H stuff


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> Nice setup. Where did you get the C+H stuff


Thanks.









Got the plushies from here:
http://store.explosm.net/collections/plushies


----------



## IAmDay

Kinda want one now.


----------



## ericnichols1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Kinda want one now.


Me too...


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Here is my PC... I had a Asus GTX 570 in here, but I'm waiting on my parts from Tigerdirect.
> 
> Holy god, mother of f***... These people make me want to pull my hair out. I placed my order on 12-19, and now here it is, the 29ths and it hasn't shipped at all yet. I placed the order at $320, so I WILL NOT CANCEL MY ORDER because now prices are like $100 above this. I have contacted customer service several times. First, their tracking page IS STUPID. Has four lines, one for order number, email, billing zip, and a captha phrase. Well, let me just tell you, just fill in the order number because the other boxes are just there for decoration. On 12-25, I got back an email saying my item was a ""drop ship" item, which means the item is not shipped from our warehouse. Instead, the item is being shipped either from the manufacturer or from a third party distributor. However, we have received a follow-up report from the Drop Shipper and the ETA date is 12/28/2013." Here is is the day after the "ETA", and it hasn't even left the office yes. GJ, Tigerdirect, 10 days just not shipping anything at all.
> 
> On top of all this, when I first placed the order, I had to call in to "verify" my order. I had to verify my order with Tigerdirect, they placed the charge of $320 on my card, and then after a few days it came off it. No wonder I was worried they had cancelled the order!
> 
> ***? Newegg never made me do this, and I ordered over $1000 worth of items there at once the FIRST TIME I EVER USED THEIR SITE... Even though I was using my cousins card for the order, because I didn't have a card of my own, so HER BANK had a problem and acted stupid, but Newegg really worked with me.
> 
> But Tigerdirect? No... These people are fools.


Maybe stick with Newegg and Amazon.......(and by amazon, I mean Shipped and Sold by Amazon)


----------



## Deano12345

Added some decent audio capturing ability to the portable setup today


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved some things around today.
> 
> Next step is to clean up the cables underneath the desk, upgrade monitors + wallmount, and new studio monitors. ^_^


Two questions that kind of go together. 1. What are the headphones?
2. What's the (mixer?) on the left side of the desk?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Two questions that kind of go together. 1. What are the headphones?
> 2. What's the (mixer?) on the left side of the desk?


Headphones:

Grado SR325i
Beyer DT990 Premium (250ohm)
AKG K550
Pioneer HDJ1500
Sennheiser Amperior

Mixer - Pioneer DJM 800


----------



## Jump3r

Still cleaning up for a pic of desk and stuff lol.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Headphones:
> 
> Grado SR325i
> Beyer DT990 Premium (250ohm)
> AKG K550
> Pioneer HDJ1500
> Sennheiser Amperior
> 
> Mixer - Pioneer DJM 800


Some great headphones.

Kinda jealous haha


----------



## iStatiKxUnC




----------



## Gereti

My Bed setup, old Dell 1600x1200 screen+ laptop what run's Pasiradio.com finnish internet radio, when it's on


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Some great headphones.
> 
> Kinda jealous haha


----------



## Rian

I haven't got a desk yet in my new place so this is having to do.


----------



## OdinValk

Just painted the trim pieces recently.. I am happy with how it came out

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...355927276410_690078183_n_zps88f2cbd1.jpg.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344787277524_234608938_n_zpsa4c30307.jpg.html


----------



## metallicamaster3

The ViewSonic CRTs just weren't working out. I bit the bullet and got a 144Hz LightBoost monitor.


----------



## OdinValk

feel free to send me one! lol

I need a 2nd monitor to run stuff on while playing games


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> feel free to send me one! lol
> 
> I need a 2nd monitor to run stuff on while playing games


I see you're in Houston... if you want any, I'm selling 'em for $30 a piece, and will-deliver. Will also make a deal if you buy more than one.


----------



## OdinValk

CRTs? how big? I thought perhaps you had some LCDs to sell are you in houston also?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> CRTs? how big? I thought perhaps you had some LCDs to sell are you in houston also?


21 inches. They're ViewSonics, the best Shadow Mask monitors out there.


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 21 inches. They're ViewSonics, the best Shadow Mask monitors out there.


Don't get me wrong, but you were still using the old CRT monitors until now?


----------



## OdinValk

I think I will hold off.. I had a lightbulb idea last night.. started looking on craigslist.. and found some pretty decent LCD/LED monitors for CHEAP


----------



## ron1389

What do y'all think? Any suggestions (I know I need to clean up)?


----------



## Woolley

My set up if you are interested !


----------



## shadow5555

update to my setup got some monitors coming in

Left monitor is a 23 led 1080p samsung and other two are hanns g 27 1080p leds with another one i get tomorrow


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1060_zps8f145190.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1059_zpsa961b4c9.jpg.html


----------



## OdinValk

I'm glad to see more and more people who are buying the AiO water coolers from corsair.. I've seen so many custom loop people flame them.. but the H60 that I started with and the H100i that I upgraded to have been fantastic.. the stock fans that come with the h100i are pretty good.. and adding a couple SP120 HPerf fans to it make it even better.. I get nice LOW temps on my OC'd FX-6300


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm glad to see more and more people who are buying the AiO water coolers from corsair.. I've seen so many custom loop people flame them.. but the H60 that I started with and the H100i that I upgraded to have been fantastic.. the stock fans that come with the h100i are pretty good.. and adding a couple SP120 HPerf fans to it make it even better.. I get nice LOW temps on my OC'd FX-6300


I LOVE my H100i, my temps are excellent, it is quiet and it looks good.
I do admire most of the custom liquid loops I see in here but some of them are very fugly.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I LOVE my H100i, my temps are excellent, it is quiet and it looks good.
> I do admire most of the custom liquid loops I see in here but some of them are very fugly.


VERY true.. I would like to build a custom loop one day.. but they just seem to be more hassle than its worth.. the loudest noise I hear is from the SP120 fans.. but thats because I tend to have them running at 1700RPM.. but even still.. its not nearly loud enough to cause a problem.. especially when I have my headset on.. lately I've run the comp with the side panel off.. just because I've been inside of it doing a few things last few days... once my carbide 500R panel gets here and I get my window installed.. I doubt I will hear any noise from it at all


----------



## Badwrench

Little updates since last posting a long time ago. Finally put my monitor up on a riser (built with some 4" risers and a small shelf from Ikea), so much better.





And with the lights down a little


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just my little space..












I really need a new mouse, my G400 has seen better days.. Maybe I should go Laser instead of Optical? Hmm..


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just my little space..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a new mouse, my G400 has seen better days.. Maybe I should go Laser instead of Optical? Hmm..


I like the build in this 540. Any more pictures?


----------



## xion

Got a new custom build desk, a dual monitor stand, and some lights around the desk to set it off! Everything is simple and clean!



How I rock 99% of the time (Lights can go to any color, or strobe or do anything you want with them!)



Sorry for the crappy Galaxy S4 pictures lol


----------



## EpicPie

ep45 & xion, I like your setups.









Added another nexus player to my mixing setup.


----------



## ranviper




----------



## mwayne5

My little setup. Clean as possible.


----------



## EpicPie

That moment when I realize each of my CD players cost as much or more than a good number of OCN member's rigs. lol


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> That moment when I realize each of my CD players cost as much or more than a good number of OCN member's rigs. lol


Wow.. They must be pretty expensive then..


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Wow.. They must be pretty expensive then..


Hobbies and professions are expensive. haha


----------



## Cavi Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Hobbies and professions are expensive. haha


If your profession is costing you money - you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Hobbies are always expensive.. But, at least professions pay you back..


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike*
> 
> If your profession is costing you money - you're doing it wrong.


My hobby/profession paid for all my music equipment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Hobbies are always expensive.. But, at least professions pay you back..


Yep ^_^


----------



## Indiegreg

The Models name is Susan Coffey


----------



## IAmDay

What a cutie


----------



## HPE1000

I still don't see why we have both this thread and the computer rooms thread still, since everyone just posts in both.

Best idea for my setup in awhile, new taller desk chair and wall mounts for the monitors. I need to do some cable management tomorrow.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still don't see why we have both this thread and the computer rooms thread still, since everyone just posts in both.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best idea for my setup in awhile, new taller desk chair and wall mounts for the monitors. I need to do some cable management tomorrow.


Man, that looks sweet. Nice work on the wall mounting. But I have been thinking about getting a new desk, so I'd like to ask what desk are you using and where'd you get it? I remember seeing it shortly after I joined a year-ish ago, and I loved your setup.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Man, that looks sweet. Nice work on the wall mounting. But I have been thinking about getting a new desk, so I'd like to ask what desk are you using and where'd you get it? I remember seeing it shortly after I joined a year-ish ago, and I loved your setup.


Thanks, its the called the brenton studio merido collection, its at officemax. It is on sale right now actually.
http://www.officemax.com/catalog/promotions.jsp?catId=cat1830048


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks, its the called the brenton studio merido collection, its at officemax. It is on sale right now actually.
> http://www.officemax.com/catalog/promotions.jsp?catId=cat1830048


Hmm. Thanks. But, being my cheap self, do you think that something like this would suffice? I'm not buying a desk right now, so I'm afraid I might not be able to take advantage of that sale.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Hmm. Thanks. But, being my cheap self, do you think that something like this would suffice? I'm not buying a desk right now, so I'm afraid I might not be able to take advantage of that sale.


I don't see why it wouldn't work, its going to be a bit smaller though.

My desk measures 83 inches long at the longest point, 70 inches long on the short side of it and each table is 28 inches deep and 30 inches tall.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still don't see why we have both this thread and the computer rooms thread still, since everyone just posts in both.
> 
> Best idea for my setup in awhile, new taller desk chair and wall mounts for the monitors. I need to do some cable management tomorrow.


the coke can and headphones are sustaining a lot of weight


----------



## Paradigm84

Only just got back to university and my desk is already messy.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

As of now, i can't take a picture of my setup, yet i can share what i have in mind for my "spring cleaning" setup for my room to be









Vrrelsemedvge.jpg 492k .jpg file


Comments?


----------



## ron1389

My new setup.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ron1389*
> 
> My new setup.


Gun? Duct Tape?

You know how to partay!

jk, nice setup, Even though I like dell stockies, gotta upgrade the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## ron1389

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Gun? Duct Tape?
> 
> You know how to partay!


That ain't duct tape.







It's the material we use to manufacture air ducts, just like the sample on top of my pc.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ron1389*
> 
> That ain't duct tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the material we use to manufacture air ducts, just like the sample on top of my pc.


so...tape for "ducts"?

or is not tape at all?


----------



## milkman6453

imagine an Ikea Markus chair
This table USE to be a raw peice from Ikea called the Gerton
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/
Very Pale looking European Beech wood.
This is what i did to it.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> so...tape for "ducts"?
> 
> or is not tape at all?


Not sure if trolling or just stupid.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Not sure if trolling or just stupid.


a lil bit of both


----------



## ron1389

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> so...tape for "ducts"?
> 
> or is not tape at all?


You can see it as tape. But it won't stick to anything.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ron1389*
> 
> You can see it as tape. But it won't stick to anything.


ah


----------



## CS14




----------



## Krazee

wow, just wow, this forum does have everything. I love some of these desk. I am currently looking to update my corner desk to something better, possible bigger.

The only thing had I have seen in person is: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50219044/

The only issue is that my whole room is made up of birch wood furniture so the black won't match at all. Any suggestions? I am looking for something to keep my HAF X on my desk instead of the floor. I currently have one monitor but am thinking of having two or three. Also would like it to hold my printer.


----------



## milkman6453

buy a table top cut to size, sand treat wood, add legs. DONE


----------



## mwayne5

That's what I like about ikea... Run in grab the table top you like and then grab the legs you like. Add a few things here and there and then you have a really nice setup. I still would like to do a door desk someday though.


----------



## pnoozi

I put my Ikea desk together a few years ago for like... I wanna say 140 bucks. Still going strong. Deep glass top, and picked out some pretty basic trestles.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still don't see why we have both this thread and the computer rooms thread still, since everyone just posts in both.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best idea for my setup in awhile, new taller desk chair and wall mounts for the monitors. I need to do some cable management tomorrow.


That's the way to do triple monitors... wall mount and TV overhead.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> That's the way to do triple monitors... wall mount and TV overhead.


The TV really doesn't get that much use because I listen to music more than anything. I have considered getting a display port to hdmi adapter and just running the tv as an accessory display with foobar or steam on it. I am not sure yet.


----------



## Gereti

My Computer Nro 2:


On future: pics from PC nro 3+ Pic From PasiradioPC+26" Flat-Screen TV+audiosystem


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The TV really doesn't get that much use because I listen to music more than anything. I have considered getting a display port to hdmi adapter and just running the tv as an accessory display with foobar or steam on it. I am not sure yet.


Do eet








Don't let that thing sit there unused. Pop steam up there on big picture. Or better yet to feed your creative/adventurous side (if you have one) get a cheap/old rig plugged into it and throw Ubuntu or SteamOS on there for it.


----------



## protzman

ikea or die!


----------



## Krazee

Just spent two hours at Ikea. Got some ideas to work with


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> PCmoddermike, I love you're setup. Where did you get that desk?
> 
> Here's mine, finally got a second display!!
> 
> 
> 
> 27" dead/stuck pixel free x-star display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went ahead and debezeled the front frame, I still plan on taking apart the whole thing to attach it to a vesa arm mount.


Thanks. It's from Ikea, but I bought it used off Craigslist.


----------



## IAmDay

What is the desk called?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Upgraded my setup. Currently don't have any pictures of it with everything plugged in and wires partially managed (stupid phone's recharging), but I'm totally loving this new desk over the previous setup (which was an old, cold war era military desk that liked to take skin off yer kneecaps)...


----------



## Katcilla

Been a long while since I posted a pic in here. Since then I've moved out of home, gotten a new desk, and gotten my new case.
So... ta-da!
Best photos I could get with my shaky hands and phone camera.


My PC looks a little awkward sitting backwards in the corner; planning a reverse-atx mod in the near future.


----------



## .theMetal

Mine is about the same except for mounting the speakers on the back of the monitor.







Foot rest


----------



## WhiteWulfe

New desk, actually powered up this time. ^_^ Just don't ask how much of the living room it takes up (it's 128" wide....)


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart*
> 
> Current setup,


Just moved into my new place:










My mouse is behaving really weirdly, might have to get a new one (it dies while playing a certain game, tested on two different machines).


----------



## IAmDay

That desk is huge


----------



## ranviper

Replaced 3 22 inch monitors with a 27inch. (I kept one of the 22's for a utilities screen.)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That desk is huge


What, mine? Oh, come on, it's only almost 11 feet (just under 3.3 meters) wide!







Sad part? After measuring, with my current setup, it would be difficult to fit in the triple 27" monitors I've been contemplating, but if I switched the cabinets on my modular to smaller, prettier ones AND my case to a Case Labs Mercury S8 there's a chance triple 27s would fit... ^_^

For reference, those black cabinets on the far left are 31" wide... ^_^


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What, mine? Oh, come on, it's only almost 11 feet (just under 3.3 meters) wide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part? After measuring, with my current setup, it would be difficult to fit in the triple 27" monitors I've been contemplating, but if I switched the cabinets on my modular to smaller, prettier ones AND my case to a Case Labs Mercury S8 there's a chance triple 27s would fit... ^_^
> 
> For reference, those black cabinets on the far left are 31" wide... ^_^


I got a 3 foot desk


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I got a 3 foot desk


I'll admit, my desk is fairly overkill, especially if one looks at it as just a setup for gaming, but given the small place I live in (All of 667.4sq ft, and poorly designed) I needed somewhere that I could fit in all of my various audio gear as well (and I'm also picking up another item or two in the near future), but it sure is nicer looking and more ergonomic than my previous setup across two desks ^_^ I'll make it look better in the future by putting a Case Labs case on the right side instead of the HAF 932 ^_^


----------



## brazilianloser

My triple stand was bending my desk in so working on a mod and using part of the stand to mount then to the wall instead.


----------



## falcon26

What desk is this if I might ask 

http://postimg.org/image/nkubcdd27/


----------



## brazilianloser

Here is an update of my setup. Had to take my TV down since after 4 years of use the poor thing just gave up. Got a full water loop coming next week so thought to myself to re-organize my setup. The stand was bending my desk so I just modified it to be put directly on the wall. Here is the end product.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Upgraded my setup. Currently don't have any pictures of it with everything plugged in and wires partially managed (stupid phone's recharging), but I'm totally loving this new desk over the previous setup (which was an old, cold war era military desk that liked to take skin off yer kneecaps)...


Moar pix of your rackmount.


----------



## Noobhammer

Now running a new monitor.
Dat bezel.


----------



## Fortunex




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What desk is this if I might ask
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/nkubcdd27/


Well I can't really tell you, I actually bought it off of craig's list. I googled around and tried to find which desk it is but I couldn't find anything. I know its a glass top, z-frame style desk, and its too tall. I have to have a raised chair and that foot rest to sit comfortably at it. Other wise I love it. I only paid $50 for it, from what I saw on google, similar desks go for like 300 bucks! ***.


----------



## p5ych00n5

My ghetto setup


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Moar pix of your rackmount.



^^This is what I have mounted under the monitors - a Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, which currently only has my headphones plugged into it due to rearranging this and that with my audio stuff. Apologies for using the flash on my cameraphone, but we already have most of the lights turned out as the spouse has gone to bed. With this desk, I currently have 30U of rackmount space (2x12U, plus 2x4U) but only one is occupied. I'll be adding in a TRS and XLR patch bay in the near-ish future, but such is mainly to keep the CV/Gate outputs of the Max49 and MiniBrute neat and tidy. Other additions will be a Blacet 6U rackmount case, since I want to mess around with the Frac rack modular stuffs, but such still isn't a guarantee.

Side racks were mainly a way of extending the desk and providing somewhere to put my computer's case as well as my modular while maintaining a seamless look, but I do plan on eventually making use of the various rack space.


^^If you were referring to the black cabinets this is a pic showing better detail of my modular synthesizer, currently comprised entirely of Synthesizers.com modules (well, except the triple soft sync).
Top Cabinet: Triple Soft Sync, 3x Q106CRS Oscillators (aka VCO), Q113 8-channel mixer, and Q107 State Variable Filter
Bottom Cabinet: 3x Q109 Envelope Generator, Multiple, 3x Q108 Voltage Controlled Amplifier (aka VCA)


----------



## EpicPie

@ WhiteWulfe, I like your synths.


----------



## WrexYou

I7-3770k @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v
Asus Z77 Sabertooth Motherboard
8GB of Samsung "Magic Ram" at 2133mhz
Samsung 256GB 840 PRO SSD
EVGA 780Ti with EK-780Ti Waterblock
XSPC AX240 and AX360 Radiators
Koolance 380i Waterblock
Swiftech 655 Pump
3x VH236H Monitors
Corsair Air 540 Case
Ducky Shine II Keyboard, Corsair M65 Mouse
Corsair SP2500 Speakers

Other PC (500R) is a i3 Hackintosh Build that runs OSX and Ubuntu for data transfers.


----------



## JAM3S121

My build in the basement.. don't worry much about the white sheet.. for whatever reason when we moved into this house there was a corkboard wall map thing.. my dad tore it down but my parents have yet to paint the walls. I just put a sheet up and its never bothered me. (I'm 21 so don't start saying im 30 living with my parents)







I wish I had a bigger desk so i didn't need the drawer to hold my rig (although the drawers have a bunch of screws, motherboard manual, my screw drivers for my pc and other things I can store like my camera which is nice.)


----------



## protzman

a little desk mod me and my pops just finished! Turned out great!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> a little desk mod me and my pops just finished! Turned out great!


Yea looks good. Clean setup.
Hmmm almost want to do the same to my desk. I recently bought a Klipsch ProMedia system. Currently the speakers sit behind my 3 monitors, and it's not a huge deal still sounds great, but it would be cool to have the monitors elevated just a bit to have the speakers sit under them. It would force me to put my case on the floor though, not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## protzman

that was my exact problem so this is my solution!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7-3770k @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v
> Asus Z77 Sabertooth Motherboard
> 8GB of Samsung "Magic Ram" at 2133mhz
> Samsung 256GB 840 PRO SSD
> EVGA 780Ti with EK-780Ti Waterblock
> XSPC AX240 and AX360 Radiators
> Koolance 380i Waterblock
> Swiftech 655 Pump
> 3x VH236H Monitors
> Corsair Air 540 Case
> Ducky Shine II Keyboard, Corsair M65 Mouse
> Corsair SP2500 Speakers
> 
> Other PC (500R) is a i3 Hackintosh Build that runs OSX and Ubuntu for data transfers.


awesome rig man.....


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quite useful combination:

Ducky Shine 2 + Max keyboard Keycaps + Ducky Wrist Rest + DeathAdder Black + Razer Destructor 2 + Roccat Bungee + Beyerdynamics DT 770 pro 250 Ohm + FiiO E10 DAC/Amp


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea looks good. Clean setup.
> Hmmm almost want to do the same to my desk. I recently bought a Klipsch ProMedia system. Currently the speakers sit behind my 3 monitors, and it's not a huge deal still sounds great, but it would be cool to have the monitors elevated just a bit to have the speakers sit under them. It would force me to put my case on the floor though, not sure how I feel about that.


It's on the floor now.


----------



## EpicPie

Updated my production setup a bit.

Bad phone pictures for the win.


----------



## semajha

nice setup, epicpie! what kind of stuff are mixing/producing?

man i gotta get a midi keyboard.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> man i gotta get a midi keyboard.


Just make sure to try out the Akai keyboards before you buy them. Some people have found the stiffness to be something they're either in absolute love with (I'm this way with my Max49), or that it has such a weird feeling they don't like it.

I do like the look of his (what looks to be an) MPK25 though!


----------



## semajha

I appreciate the heads up. Guess i'll stop by a local guitar center sometime next week to see if they have some to try out... There are quite a few controllers to choose from nowadays. I'm currently looking at this new one by alesis and maudio. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VI25
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/AxiomAIR25/

I thought about a 49 for more keys but i'm hoping 25 will suffice. I'm not a keyboardist or pianist.


----------



## afropelican

Raspberry Pi runs XBMC really well with the added bonus of hd44780 LCD compatibility


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> nice setup, epicpie! what kind of stuff are mixing/producing?
> 
> man i gotta get a midi keyboard.


I think you meant what stuff I mix and produce?
I spin a variety of stuff, most of what I play out at the club is either Big Room & Progressive House or Deep & Tech House.

I produce Big Room & Progressive mostly, I dabble a bit with producing Trap for fun, but I haven't released anything yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I do like the look of his (what looks to be an) MPK25 though!


Yep, MPK25.


----------



## ranviper

I got out the wife's camera, rather than my cell this time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I appreciate the heads up. Guess i'll stop by a local guitar center sometime next week to see if they have some to try out... There are quite a few controllers to choose from nowadays. I'm currently looking at this new one by alesis and maudio. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VI25
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/AxiomAIR25/
> 
> I thought about a 49 for more keys but i'm hoping 25 will suffice. I'm not a keyboardist or pianist.


I'm technically a trained pianist, although I've found that my butter zone seems to be right around 61 keys. You can get away with most of the pianist two handed tricks, especially when you split the keybed into two separate zones - I've found splitting a 49key keyboard doesn't quite offer as much room as I would like. While 25keys are nice for monosynths, I've often found myself wishing my MiniBrute had just a few more keys, but that's probably personal preference. In a way, this is funny, because at least one of the keyboards on my wishlist (Novation Bass Station II) only has 25keys, and I find the keybed to be of a PERFECT size...

One day I'll own an 88 key keyboard, but I'll have to find somewhere to put it first!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea looks good. Clean setup.
> Hmmm almost want to do the same to my desk. I recently bought a Klipsch ProMedia system. Currently the speakers sit behind my 3 monitors, and it's not a huge deal still sounds great, but it would be cool to have the monitors elevated just a bit to have the speakers sit under them. It would force me to put my case on the floor though, not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the floor now.
Click to expand...

LOL yep it sure is now. Just decided oh well don't really care and put it down there.










Don't mind the rats nest.


----------



## IAmDay

I liked it better when you had your case on the left side of the desk with one monitor on the desk arm mount.


----------



## PCModderMike

That's cool. I like it better when I run surround.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's cool. I like it better when I run surround.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> I got out the wife's camera, rather than my cell this time.


omg someone else that still uses logitech g500 speakers. Hell yeah lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> I got out the wife's camera, rather than my cell this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg someone else that still uses logitech g500 speakers. Hell yeah lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Muskaos

I still use Z680s. I don't have them set up right now, though, too lazy to get all the wires set up.


----------



## ranviper

^lol. Remote and all?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> omg someone else that still uses logitech g500 speakers. Hell yeah lol


They are G51's.


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> ^lol. Remote and all?


No, I have the control pod on my desk, usually. I do have the remote, though I would imagine the batteries are dead. Haven't used it even once.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> They are G51's.


lol you know what I mean. I bought mine so long ago I can't even remember the name of them.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> lol you know what I mean. I bought mine so long ago I can't even remember the name of them.


Haha indeed. Love them though, got them for free from a buddy and they are way better than my creatives.


----------



## CerN

780 ti SLI with EK FC Waterblocks
4930k @ 4.6ghz with XSPC Raystorm waterblock
Rampage IV Black Edition
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb 2666mhz
2x OCZ Vertex 4 in RAID0
Corsair HX1000w
360x45mm Coolgate rad
240x45mm Coolgate rad

Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











-


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> 780 ti SLI with EK FC Waterblocks
> 4930k @ 4.6ghz with XSPC Raystorm waterblock
> Rampage IV Black Edition
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb 2666mhz
> 2x OCZ Vertex 4 in RAID0
> Corsair HX1000w
> 360x45mm Coolgate rad
> 240x45mm Coolgate rad
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Shouldn't the fan on the PSU be an intake? Just pointing that out because that's the stock orientation for PSU fans. Looks really great though!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> 780 ti SLI with EK FC Waterblocks
> 4930k @ 4.6ghz with XSPC Raystorm waterblock
> Rampage IV Black Edition
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb 2666mhz
> 2x OCZ Vertex 4 in RAID0
> Corsair HX1000w
> 360x45mm Coolgate rad
> 240x45mm Coolgate rad
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Did you mod your PSU to be push pull!?


----------



## zightbaoe

How are the sound stage on the 900's


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Did you mod your PSU to be push pull!?


Haha, no, it's just a little fan to blow some air up in the case. It is actually a remnant from when I had my two extremely hot air-cooled 580's in there. That fan will be removed pretty soon.


----------



## PCSarge

you cant see my desk...or my nas... the popcan towers make a better backdrop....

mine is literally

steelseries 6Gv2

Razer ouroboros

steelseries QCK

Shuttle Omninas KD20(2x 3TB WD Reds)

Creative Soundblaster 5.1 USB sound card (had to, the onboard wouldnt output optical signal properly)

tritton pro+ 5.1 headset (before madcatz bought em out)

toshiba SA-735 stereo reciever (circa 1977)

Yamaha P-450 turntable (circa 1975)

Pioneer bookshelf speakers (circa 1988)

and enough vinyl to cover the top of a 7 foot long desk hutch standing up between bookends


----------



## Chozo4

At risk of [obviously] embarrassing myself from the mess with a crappy camera but here goes...


.. once I get replacement batteries for this crap camera.. will get a picture far more presentable.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

That's a lot paper tissues... LOOOOL


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> That's a lot paper tissues... LOOOOL


Sometime's it happens


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chozo4*
> 
> At risk of [obviously] embarrassing myself from the mess with a crappy camera but here goes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. once I get replacement batteries for this crap camera.. will get a picture far more presentable.


That monitor though.


----------



## Chozo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Sometime's it happens


HEY! _It's not what you think!_... I suffer allergies on a daily basis, really!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That monitor though.


19" @ 2560x1920 - cannot go wrong with that!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chozo4*
> 
> HEY! _It's not what you think!_... I suffer allergies on a daily basis, really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19" @ 2560x1920 - cannot go wrong with that!


Not gonna lie, I want CupOfNoodles now.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chozo4*
> 
> HEY! _It's not what you think!_... I suffer allergies on a daily basis, really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19" @ 2560x1920 - cannot go wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I want CupOfNoodles now.
Click to expand...

Goes best with a Monster


----------



## Kavster12

The place I sit at for hours on end, my current setup



























EDIT: Also posted into official computer room pics.


----------



## earthmover

CM Storm Quickfire XT (mx blue)
A4Tech x740
Razer Goliathus Control


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Quickfire XT (mx blue)
> A4Tech x740
> Razer Goliathus Control


Clean set up.


----------



## khemist

Bit of an update, changed case and monitor.... new desk is next.


----------



## kevin7898

did a couple mods to my desk, extended it to the right, and added a elevated monitor pad, absolutely love the mods, not sure why it took so long, all mods made from half ince laminated pine, to be stained in the spring. my wheel and shifter go behind my right hand monitor, now just waiting on my other 24 inch monitors to be shipped from the old house.

IMG_0025 by kevinstuparyk, on Flickr


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/j7sl6fj
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an update, changed case and monitor.... new desk is next.


This has a really cozy feel to it. I love it.


----------



## khemist

Cheers!.


----------



## moonshine6456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> The place I sit at for hours on end, my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also posted into official computer room pics.


love your setup! what desk is that?


----------



## Joshhat

Here's my current setup, sorry for the horrible images as I had horrible lighting and I used my Phone to take the photos. Updates are probably on the way. Also, I'm just weird because I don't have a background.


----------



## EpicPie

Reminds me of the days of not having a background to make your computer faster, lmao.


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Reminds me of the days of not having a background to make your computer faster, lmao.


I do like that 0.01% boost, really helps out when your gaming.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> I do like that 0.01% boost, really helps out when your gaming.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonshine6456*
> 
> love your setup! what desk is that?


Thanks! I bought it around three years ago in an exclusive furniture store in New Zealand called Freedom. They have a really wide variety of glass and wooden desks that are really good looking with superb build quality. I honestly cant remember the name of my particular desk however







and I have tried to find my receipt among the hundreds I have but I just cant seem to find the damn thing. If I do manage to find it someday I will definitely let you know.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


What case is that i kinda like it o_o;


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Thanks! I bought it around three years ago in an exclusive furniture store in New Zealand called Freedom. They have a really wide variety of glass and wooden desks that are really good looking with superb build quality. I honestly cant remember the name of my particular desk however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have tried to find my receipt among the hundreds I have but I just cant seem to find the damn thing. If I do manage to find it someday I will definitely let you know.


I agree that is a very very nice desk


----------



## EvilHMB

Meant to quote somebody but i dont nkow how to delete comments so i'll just Post mine..


----------



## EpicPie

^ What do you use all 10 monitors for? Curious, crazy looking setup you've got.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> this is my living room/office set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the table about a month ago and i built it from the ground up using old floor boards
> 
> there is nothing better then sitting in a comfy sofa with you keyboard on your lap and using the sofa arm as a mouse-mat (in my opinion anyway)
> 
> screen down (living room mode)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screen up (office mode)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you approve


If you had tits i'd marry you....


[/quote]

Love where this desk is placed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> ^ What do you use all 10 monitors for? Curious, crazy looking setup you've got.


In all honesty.. Nothing Yet, I buy and sell electronics I went to a game company in Sf liquidized their monitors and the nerd in me couldn't help but put them in my room... I'm trying to find an excuse to keep them. I'm still waiting/ searching for GPUs to buy. (I've been playing with small stock trades for a a few weeks now)

If you're curious http://pcpartpicker.com/user/EvilHMB/saved/3gr7


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> Meant to quote somebody but i dont nkow how to delete comments so i'll just Post mine..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> In all honesty.. Nothing Yet, I buy and sell electronics I went to a game company in Sf liquidized their monitors and the nerd in me couldn't help but put them in my room... I'm trying to find an excuse to keep them. I'm still waiting/ searching for GPUs to buy. (I've been playing with small stock trades for a a few weeks now)
> 
> If you're curious http://pcpartpicker.com/user/EvilHMB/saved/3gr7


Okay, your ten monitors of doom is absolutely epic! Keep them! ...Suddenly, my idea of only five doesn't feel like enough, even though it's overkill enough for me ^_^;;;


----------



## mironccr345

I thought three would be enough...nope.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> New toy at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


well looks like my 10 monitor setup got shat on. LOL, this looks like its for sim flights.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Now running a new monitor.
> Dat bezel.





I really like this setup you've got here Where can i get one to add to mine?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Here is my PC... I had a Asus GTX 570 in here, but I'm waiting on my parts from Tigerdirect.
> 
> Holy god, mother of f***... These people make me want to pull my hair out. I placed my order on 12-19, and now here it is, the 29ths and it hasn't shipped at all yet. I placed the order at $320, so I WILL NOT CANCEL MY ORDER because now prices are like $100 above this. I have contacted customer service several times. First, their tracking page IS STUPID. Has four lines, one for order number, email, billing zip, and a captha phrase. Well, let me just tell you, just fill in the order number because the other boxes are just there for decoration. On 12-25, I got back an email saying my item was a ""drop ship" item, which means the item is not shipped from our warehouse. Instead, the item is being shipped either from the manufacturer or from a third party distributor. However, we have received a follow-up report from the Drop Shipper and the ETA date is 12/28/2013." Here is is the day after the "ETA", and it hasn't even left the office yes. GJ, Tigerdirect, 10 days just not shipping anything at all.
> 
> On top of all this, when I first placed the order, I had to call in to "verify" my order. I had to verify my order with Tigerdirect, they placed the charge of $320 on my card, and then after a few days it came off it. No wonder I was worried they had cancelled the order!
> 
> ***? Newegg never made me do this, and I ordered over $1000 worth of items there at once the FIRST TIME I EVER USED THEIR SITE... Even though I was using my cousins card for the order, because I didn't have a card of my own, so HER BANK had a problem and acted stupid, but Newegg really worked with me.
> 
> But Tigerdirect? No... These people are fools.






I feel you man, My gpu was canceled last minute =/ and i have very specific graphic card needs for my setup..


----------



## The Rene

Took this last week when I got my new AOC 29" ultra wide monitor. to give you an example of scale the desk is 7'9" wide



Another look from the other side after I hooked my old 24"widescreen up as my second monitor


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rene*
> 
> Took this last week when I got my new AOC 29" ultra wide monitor. to give you an example of scale the desk is 7'9" wide
> 
> 
> 
> Another look from the other side after I hooked my old 24"widescreen up as my second monitor


beautiful desk! where did u get it? all that room...









also how are you finding that 29 inch monitor for gaming and workspace? i am also considering over 1440p...


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> I really like this setup you've got here Where can i get one to add to mine?


Haha, local sale for the record. These things are heavy to ship (35kg monitor!!!!!)
They have the option for a 6 screw VESA MISE-E on the Cintiq


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Now running a new monitor.
> Dat bezel.


Oooh, cintiq, I'm so jelly.


----------



## The Rene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> beautiful desk! where did u get it? all that room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how are you finding that 29 inch monitor for gaming and workspace? i am also considering over 1440p...


I've had the desk for ever, got it from my parents about 20 years or so ago I figure now. And yes, there is a lot of work space









Gaming in this monitor takes a little used to.. it's a lot of screen to look at lol. I actually found my self looking left and right when Playing World of Tanks


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rene*
> 
> Took this last week when I got my new AOC 29" ultra wide monitor. to give you an example of scale the desk is 7'9" wide
> 
> 
> 
> Another look from the other side after I hooked my old 24"widescreen up as my second monitor


Your speakers are elegant.


----------



## The Rene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Your speakers are elegant.


Custom made those about eight years ago now.. 10" 3-way. I have NO need for a sub on my sound system when playing games.


----------



## EvilHMB

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Now running a new monitor.
> Dat bezel.





I really like this setup you've got here Where can i get one to add to mine?







I thought mine was expensive lool. whats the right monitor?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Here is my PC... I had a Asus GTX 570 in here, but I'm waiting on my parts from Tigerdirect.
> 
> Holy god, mother of f***... These people make me want to pull my hair out. I placed my order on 12-19, and now here it is, the 29ths and it hasn't shipped at all yet. I placed the order at $320, so I WILL NOT CANCEL MY ORDER because now prices are like $100 above this. I have contacted customer service several times. First, their tracking page IS STUPID. Has four lines, one for order number, email, billing zip, and a captha phrase. Well, let me just tell you, just fill in the order number because the other boxes are just there for decoration. On 12-25, I got back an email saying my item was a ""drop ship" item, which means the item is not shipped from our warehouse. Instead, the item is being shipped either from the manufacturer or from a third party distributor. However, we have received a follow-up report from the Drop Shipper and the ETA date is 12/28/2013." Here is is the day after the "ETA", and it hasn't even left the office yes. GJ, Tigerdirect, 10 days just not shipping anything at all.
> 
> On top of all this, when I first placed the order, I had to call in to "verify" my order. I had to verify my order with Tigerdirect, they placed the charge of $320 on my card, and then after a few days it came off it. No wonder I was worried they had cancelled the order!
> 
> ***? Newegg never made me do this, and I ordered over $1000 worth of items there at once the FIRST TIME I EVER USED THEIR SITE... Even though I was using my cousins card for the order, because I didn't have a card of my own, so HER BANK had a problem and acted stupid, but Newegg really worked with me.
> 
> But Tigerdirect? No... These people are fools.






I feel you man, My gpu was canceled last minute =/ and i have very specific graphic card needs for my setup..


----------



## WrexYou

Updated Night Picture


----------



## EvilHMB

hmm Maybe I should add Leds to the back of my monitors too :3 looks kinda pretty and i think i read somewhere that it helps ease the strain on your eyes? ._.;


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> hmm Maybe I should add Leds to the back of my monitors too :3 looks kinda pretty and i think i read somewhere that it helps ease the strain on your eyes? ._.;


If you do don't cheap out. I bought some on ebay for a cheap price and they don't stay attached to my monitors or the bottom of my desk even after adding pieces of better two sided tape. I will probably order some new ones soon, just hate to throw away the ones I already spent money on.


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> I really like this setup you've got here Where can i get one to add to mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought mine was expensive lool. whats the right monitor?


Crossover 27Q. Glass one.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Updated Night Picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can't just post one picture of a setup like that! More please.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Crossover 27Q. Glass one.


@[email protected]; these are so pretty. I don't even draw and I want your setup. loll Not sure what you do, but you're either a doctor or an artist with a few skeleton's in his/her closet.


----------



## WrexYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> If you do don't cheap out. I bought some on ebay for a cheap price and they don't stay attached to my monitors or the bottom of my desk even after adding pieces of better two sided tape. I will probably order some new ones soon, just hate to throw away the ones I already spent money on.


A friend of mine paid $50 for a set of LED's from a US distributor and ended up with the same exact product I ordered on Ebay for $11.

We compared them side by side and could not tell a single difference. I put 3m tape over the ends of mine and haven't had a problem with them coming unglued, surface preparation is also HUGE. Hit the spot your sticking them to with some alcohol first and sand the surface smooth if necessary.

I also recommend a dimmer of some sort to extend the lifetime of the strip. I run mine at 50 percent and it's more than bright enough for me.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> A friend of mine paid $50 for a set of LED's from a US distributor and ended up with the same exact product I ordered on Ebay for $11.
> 
> We compared them side by side and could not tell a single difference. I put 3m tape over the ends of mine and haven't had a problem with them coming unglued, surface preparation is also HUGE. Hit the spot your sticking them to with some alcohol first and sand the surface smooth if necessary.
> 
> I also recommend a dimmer of some sort to extend the lifetime of the strip. I run mine at 50 percent and it's more than bright enough for me.


Link if possible, and do you play games in the dark with the backlights on? and is it very practical? or does it just look nice.


----------



## WrexYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> Link if possible, and do you play games in the dark with the backlights on? and is it very practical? or does it just look nice.


Made a pretty big difference on my television with Eye Strain and glare. My girlfriend noticed it immediately and she isn't tech savvy. It's hard to say with the monitors as there is 3 of them they kind of overpower any light. I'll find a link when I am on my PC again.


----------



## EvilHMB

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040FJ27S/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0040FJ27S&linkCode=as2&tag=widescreengma-20

Update :"D


----------



## WrexYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> Link if possible, and do you play games in the dark with the backlights on? and is it very practical? or does it just look nice.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-5M-SMD3528-strip-Warm-white-led-ribbon-300led-roll-non-water-proof-609-/171211006950?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&hash=item27dcf8a3e6
This is the seller I bought mine from it was 2 rolls for 12$ basically. It doesn't look like he has any of the cool white non waterproofs listed. I used the cool whites on mine. If you watch his sales he will put more up. I have reordered them twice. I got a bunch of them for spares and doing it for clients. I also ordered some from China and they were the exact same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> You can't just post one picture of a setup like that! More please.


Because you asked Hester.







My two major hobbies







(after range day cleaning time)


----------



## EvilHMB

wow, i like those angles hmm, i kinda like having color options not sure still @[email protected] i'll decide after i get my setup finished


----------



## WrexYou

I suggest white if your goal is eye strain relief. Upon doing a bunch of research white is supposed to be best for eye strain. Warm white was the recommended color but my walls are off white so the cool white looked better.


----------



## EvilHMB

what did you tape it down with?


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> @[email protected]; these are so pretty. I don't even draw and I want your setup. loll Not sure what you do, but you're either a doctor or an artist with a few skeleton's in his/her closet.


SHIIII!!!!! THEY'RE ON TO ME!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> SHIIII!!!!! THEY'RE ON TO ME!


are you using a carriage clock as an MP3 player?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Updated Night Picture


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-5M-SMD3528-strip-Warm-white-led-ribbon-300led-roll-non-water-proof-609-/171211006950?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&hash=item27dcf8a3e6
> This is the seller I bought mine from it was 2 rolls for 12$ basically. It doesn't look like he has any of the cool white non waterproofs listed. I used the cool whites on mine. If you watch his sales he will put more up. I have reordered them twice. I got a bunch of them for spares and doing it for clients. I also ordered some from China and they were the exact same thing.
> Because you asked Hester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two major hobbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after range day cleaning time)


Very nice!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Because you asked Hester.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two major hobbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after range day cleaning time)










That's a wonderful collection you have there.
Get financially wealthy I must...


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> SHIIII!!!!! THEY'RE ON TO ME!


>:O what games do you play? You should design me a background


----------



## UZ7

I need one of those desk from Ikea lol.. the gallant!


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> are you using a carriage clock as an MP3 player?


That's the latest iPhone, dude >___>


----------



## KattzPC

currently in the process of mod'n the skull into a CPU exhaust/SSD drive bay.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KattzPC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently in the process of mod'n the skull into a CPU exhaust/SSD drive bay.


are you using softTH or eyefinity for that? also whats with the skull! Is there a human body part fad going around??! D: you and noobhammer. even UZ7 has an anatomy book lool


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/5j0ql7j

https://imageshack.com/i/naqpqfj


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KattzPC*
> 
> 
> 
> currently in the process of mod'n the skull into a CPU exhaust/SSD drive bay.


is that a real skull? if so, who is it and are they ok with being used as a CPU exhaust in a PC case


----------



## EvilHMB

You should buy 2 more dominator platinums


----------



## KattzPC

I'm not using either softTH or eyefinity, using Win 8.1 to get desktop to span all the monitors.

As for the Skull, not sure who the guy was, but they ain't complaining now....lol but seriously, it was a fish-tank ornament that my fish was outgrowing, and instead of just throwing it away, I thought it would be kool to use it. Seeing as it has a hole in the bottom and in the back of the skull. Then I came up with the idea to also make it into a SSD drive bay. Going to have one eye mechanical looking and hook up the green HD activity LED to it, and the other eye will have the Red Power LED for the PC. all done using Liquid Latex. I also made reset button to look like a bent back fingernail on a finger.


Even made a Thumb Drive.....


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Even made a Thumb Drive.....


HAHAHAHAHAA thats awesome dude!


----------



## Koala-guy




----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/5j0ql7j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naqpqfj


i like it <3


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-5M-SMD3528-strip-Warm-white-led-ribbon-300led-roll-non-water-proof-609-/171211006950?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&hash=item27dcf8a3e6
> This is the seller I bought mine from it was 2 rolls for 12$ basically. It doesn't look like he has any of the cool white non waterproofs listed. I used the cool whites on mine. If you watch his sales he will put more up. I have reordered them twice. I got a bunch of them for spares and doing it for clients. I also ordered some from China and they were the exact same thing.
> Because you asked Hester.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two major hobbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after range day cleaning time)


Thank you! That AR on the left mmmmmm.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Thanks! I bought it around three years ago in an exclusive furniture store in New Zealand called Freedom. They have a really wide variety of glass and wooden desks that are really good looking with superb build quality. I honestly cant remember the name of my particular desk however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have tried to find my receipt among the hundreds I have but I just cant seem to find the damn thing. If I do manage to find it someday I will definitely let you know.


this seems like the store. its a shame they don't import or have the desk

http://www.freedomfurniture.co.nz/furniture/home-office/desks/?page=0


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0




----------



## jagz

All about the crypto day trading productivity


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> All about the crypto day trading productivity


Because nothing says "daytrader" quite like 2 instances of MSI Afterburner!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0*
> 
> Because nothing says "daytrader" quite like 2 instances of MSI Afterburner!


I put them on top for being a hw/miner/oc junkie purposes


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> this seems like the store. its a shame they don't import or have the desk
> 
> http://www.freedomfurniture.co.nz/furniture/home-office/desks/?page=0


Yup thats the one. I swear I linked it in my post....oh well.
EDIT: I should also mention that the online store is really crap, it doesn't do the company any justice at all.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Entire setup:

What I see sitting down:

Sorry for potato quality pictures


----------



## mwayne5

Changed it up a bit. Still love the size of my NCase M1









A little bit unorganized, but I haven't cleaned in awhile lol


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*


What desks are these? Im shopping around with tax returns coming.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Yup thats the one. I swear I linked it in my post....oh well.
> EDIT: I should also mention that the online store is really crap, it doesn't do the company any justice at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonshine6456*
> 
> love your setup! what desk is that?


Roman5's Desk Lamp



Took me a few days to find this damn thing

Looks like I found The Desk as well as roman5's Desk Lamp

Heres the link for Kavster12's Desk The Link I gave you guys before Was the New Zeland site, The Australian one still carries them. (click international if you don't live in AU or NZ.)

I'll need Kavster to confirm which Desk He has though There are variations Of color and sizing

1) Zed Desk 152x76cm in White
1.5) Matching Shelf Zed Desk Shelf 152x36cm in White

2)Zed Return 122x76cm in White
2.5) Matching Shelf Zed Return Shelf 122x36cm in White

3)Zed Corner Desk 75x75cm in White
(I was hoping for a Flush square corner is this the same one you had Kavster12?)

Tell me If I got anything wrong and which one you got

I believe you have to call them for deliveries though.. so idk how much these things cost. (1300 135 588 )


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> Heres the link for Kavster12's Desk The Link I gave you guys before Was the New Zeland site, The Australian one still carries them. (click international if you don't live in AU or NZ.)
> 
> I'll need Kavster to confirm which Desk He has though There are variations Of color and sizing
> 
> 1) Zed Desk 152x76cm in White
> 1.5) Matching Shelf Zed Desk Shelf 152x36cm in White
> 
> 2)Zed Return 122x76cm in White
> 2.5) Matching Shelf Zed Return Shelf 122x36cm in White
> 
> 3)Zed Corner Desk 75x75cm in White
> (I was hoping for a Flush square corner is this the same one you had Kavster12?)
> 
> Tell me If I got anything wrong and which one you got
> 
> I believe you have to call them for deliveries though.. so idk how much these things cost. (1300 135 588 )


ZED. That's what it was called...wow great job on locating the desk! I completely forgot Freedom were in Australia









This is what my desk consists of:
The main longer desk - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981325/zed-desk-152x76cm-white/
Matching shelf piece - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981585/zed-desk-shelf-152x36cm-white/
Secondary smaller desk - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981417/zed-return-122x76cm-white/
Corner piece - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981509/zed-corner-desk-75x75cm-white/

If this matters to anybody, I had to drill in a couple more holes and screw the corner piece in with a couple more screws I had laying around. I was a little worried it wouldn't take the entire weight of my PC and printer after noticing the glass was flexing and wasn't entirely 180 degrees straight. After the screws however it was perfect.

Thanks again EvilHMB for linking the pieces.


----------



## EvilHMB

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> ZED. That's what it was called...wow great job on locating the desk! I completely forgot Freedom were in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my desk consists of:
> The main longer desk - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981325/zed-desk-152x76cm-white/
> Matching shelf piece - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981585/zed-desk-shelf-152x36cm-white/
> Secondary smaller desk - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981417/zed-return-122x76cm-white/
> Corner piece - http://www.freedom.com.au/furniture/home-office/desks/22981509/zed-corner-desk-75x75cm-white/
> 
> If this matters to anybody, I had to drill in a couple more holes and screw the corner piece in with a couple more screws I had laying around. I was a little worried it wouldn't take the entire weight of my PC and printer after noticing the glass was flexing and wasn't entirely 180 degrees straight. After the screws however it was perfect.
> 
> Thanks again EvilHMB for linking the pieces.






yeah, no problem. I just wanted them too. Unfortunately I live in USA, so we'll see how much the set costs me when I call. Lovely set, If you live in Australia or New Zeland, There are several on Ebay for much less than original price.


----------



## Piciato

current set up for 2014.















sorry the crappy pics.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What desks are these? Im shopping around with tax returns coming.


I pieced it together at Ikea.

The desk is a Linnmon corner piece:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60251335/

I ended up getting five Gerton legs. I got a grey color, not chrome.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60261626/

They are pricey at $30 for each leg, but I can adjust them to the height that I want them at. It was definitely worth it in the long run considering how long I sit at my desk and how important posture is. I have a bad back so this alleviates any slouching or reaching because it is at the perfect setting for me.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I ended up getting five Gerton legs. I got a grey color, not chrome.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60261626/
> 
> They are pricey at $30 for each leg, but I can adjust them to the height that I want them at. It was definitely worth it in the long run considering how long I sit at my desk and how important posture is. I have a bad back so this alleviates any slouching or reaching because it is at the perfect setting for me.


Pricey because it's made of actual metal.









I have the Gerton legs on my desk as well. Absolutely love them because I can fine tune my desk to the right height.


----------



## mtrx

Still very much unfinished, but here's my racing cockpit setup. Triple mounts (+actual monitors) and rotating tabletops still to come.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Still very much unfinished, but here's my racing cockpit setup. Triple mounts (+actual monitors) and rotating tabletops still to come.


that chassis (if that's the right word) looks amazing, what model is it ?


----------



## EvilHMB

agreed, what are you using in that thing? ; that looks as good if not better than fanatec stuff. I especially like the shifter. also is that a dxracer chair w the chair mate attachment??! I wanted one! I'd love to get one of those chair mates and attach a wireless keyboard and mouse to the thing. I'd Never have to get up again.. (i'm not fat, just ungodly lazy)


----------



## mtrx

The cockpit base is an Obutto R3volution. Wheel is a T500 RS coupled with TH8 RS shifter (custom short throw shift plate) and Fanatec Clubsport V2 pedals. Also have a Frex Shift+ but I need to make some custom mounts for it first.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> The cockpit base is an Obutto R3volution. Wheel is a T500 RS coupled with TH8 RS shifter (custom short throw shift plate) and Fanatec Clubsport V2 pedals. Also have a Frex Shift+ but I need to make some custom mounts for it first.


Definitely have to say I'm envious of your setup







How comfortable is the chair out of curiosity, and any plans to get the acrylic tables that can go with it?


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely have to say I'm envious of your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How comfortable is the chair out of curiosity, and any plans to get the acrylic tables that can go with it?


The seat is VERY comfortable actually, I'd have no trouble sleeping in it when all tilted back. I'm getting the acrylic tables and triple monitor arms, but the shipment is delayed as the HOTAS Warthog hard mounts which I need aren't in stock.









Should be all finished before the end of summer, still waiting if there are any narrow border 27" IPS monitors coming out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> The seat is VERY comfortable actually, I'd have no trouble sleeping in it when all tilted back. I'm getting the acrylic tables and triple monitor arms, but the shipment is delayed as the HOTAS Warthog hard mounts which I need aren't in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be all finished before the end of summer, still waiting if there are any narrow border 27" IPS monitors coming out.


Definitely good to know! At some point I'll be taking up more of the living room with a proper racing setup (controllers just aren't quite the same feeling) and I've been debating between the obutto r3volution and RSeat's RS1, so it's good to hear more positive reviews of the r3volution


----------



## mboner1

Mine


----------



## SPMOkc73

Crappy phone photo and shaky hands...but love how my setup looks now with my new triple monitor stand.


----------



## mboner1

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy phone photo and shaky hands...but love how my setup looks now with my new triple monitor stand.


Yeah my pic is pretty crappy too, doesn't do it justice, but to be fair I went for comfort over style anyway with the ugly table for the PC and monitor, and a recliner instead of computer chair and wanting to be able to watch the TV at the same time lol.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> The cockpit base is an Obutto R3volution. Wheel is a T500 RS coupled with TH8 RS shifter (custom short throw shift plate) and Fanatec Clubsport V2 pedals. Also have a Frex Shift+ but I need to make some custom mounts for it first.


thanks for the info +rep's


----------



## hatrix216

Here's my bedroom studio. Always being added too and changed around. Realllyyyy need some proper acoustic treatment, though luckily I have no audible vibrations even at the loudest volumes.

Excuse the...um.... water pipes. Didn't notice they were in some of the pics until I had already uploaded them.


----------



## shadow5555

Well I decided to really sit down and get rid of alot of crap I dont use anymore. Also moved some things around and really cleaned up the room. Here is my results.

Main Desk setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1078_zps2ee0b3d9.jpg.html



Network/firewall/misc area


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1076_zps7a9ffb33.jpg.html



Box dispays and tools and extra gear


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1077_zps6d574014.jpg.html



Server


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1075_zps756d4f91.jpg.html


----------



## Jumper118

my window sill

my desk


----------



## CrazyMonkey

My desk at the moment... I don't like to have the case in the ground, but I have no were else to put it... :/




Rig:

Mobo: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
CPU: i5 [email protected],5Ghz
RAM: 8GB Crucial 1600CL8
VGA: EVGA GTX660Ti 2GB
Disc: SSD 120GB Kingston V300;
Sound Card: Auzuntech X-Fi Prelude 7.1
PSU: Enermax 625W Pro82+
Sound System: Edifier Studio R1600T Plus Professional 2.0
Monitor: LG 27EA33V 27-inch IPS LED Monitor
Keyboard: Ducky Dk2108 Zero Red Cherry Switch
Mice: SteelSeries Kinzu v2 Yelow
Mice Surface: Qpad Call of Dutty 3 (had ir for years, still the best mice surface I know!)


----------



## davcc22

mmy set up steel seris sensi and apex raw the rest is in my sig


----------



## Offline

Current setup


----------



## nablator

Nice setup! Did corsair produce the case now in white or have you done a mod/paintjob?


----------



## Offline

lol i wish!!







Corsair have released the white version, costs more than the black and silver cases (atleast here in the UK) but worth it imo


----------



## Krazee

Temp setup, need to mount the second screen on the wall behind it to gain some desk space back


----------



## jameschisholm

My PC

Wall-Mounted TV for Blu's


----------



## profit8652




----------



## CptAsian

Big update to my setup. I finally bothered to get a few pictures a week after I got the monitors. And yes, I'm aware that I'm in dire need of a bigger desk.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Big update to my setup. I finally bothered to get a few pictures a week after I got the monitors. And yes, I'm aware that I'm in dire need of a bigger desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice setup


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## fleetfeather

iphone pic kinda messed with the monitor colours, but in any case...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That's a nice setup


Thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## mksteez




----------



## EvilHMB

that tv looks nice :3


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## BlackProdigy22




----------



## jdstock76

My little corner of the basement till I get my new office finished. I have 2 24" Asus otw plus her Mac, all in the same room. Ya Ya my cable management sucks but I'm always tinkering with things. As you can see I'm in the middle of doing a P95 test for 4.7Ghz.


----------



## h2spartan

My itx build. Still a work in progress and definitely will be working harder on the cable management.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> My itx build. Still a work in progress and definitely will be working harder on the cable management.


Nice setup, what graphics card is that?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> Nice setup, what graphics card is that?


Thank you. It's a 780 ti sc (originally an acx cooler but I aquired a reference cooler).


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thank you. It's a 780 ti sc (originally an acx cooler but I aquired a reference cooler).


Nice. Any reason why you didn't just buy a reference to begin with? Just curious.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Nice. Any reason why you didn't just buy a reference to begin with? Just curious.


Originally I was going to make a m-atx build and after I had purchased the 780 ti, I changed my mind and wanted itx. I would have returned the card and ate the cost of the restocking fee but the card overclocked so well that I didn't want to give it up. So I opted for searching for a reference cooler and got one.....so it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Originally I was going to make a m-atx build and after I had purchased the 780 ti, I changed my mind and wanted itx. I would have returned the card and ate the cost of the restocking fee but the card overclocked so well that I didn't want to give it up. So I opted for searching for a reference cooler and got one.....so it all worked out in the end.


Aaah I see, fair enough! The reference design just looks so sexy







I regret not getting it myself.


----------



## EvilHMB

oo I saw that Lian Li case on Tek Syndicate It really made me want to buy a miniatx board


----------



## 15130

I've been browsing the last few pages and theres a lot of really nice setups, however they are all very neat and tidy. I'm planning on posting pictures of mine and I fear it's going to look really bad, it's complete anarchy


----------



## EvilHMB

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002C0SKBW/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1393319752&sr=8-2&keywords=zip+ties&condition=new >







best organize it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> oo I saw that Lian Li case on Tek Syndicate It really made me want to buy a miniatx board


It really is a sturdy and well constructed case (as most Lian Li cases are) but unlike some itx cases it doesn't have many fan mounts. It just has the 140mm at the front but I just slapped an H90 cooler on it and it works awesome for me. I do recommend it though. It's a great case. Actually, since I love sff, it's probably my favorite case I've ever owned and I've owned a wide range of cases.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> oo I saw that Lian Li case on Tek Syndicate It really made me want to buy a miniatx board


Oh and that Tek Syndicate video was for the LIAN LI PC-TU100B. The case I have is the LIAN LI PC-TU200B. They're almost the same except the 200B supports longer graphics cards (up to 300mm). So if anyone is looking to get one make sure you don't mistake one for the other.


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## NUKESHOCK

Here is my setup Took a long time to reach here =)
So here are the
Specs:

CPU: Intel i7 3770k OC to 4.5GHZ

Graphics: MSI R7970 Lighting Edition
CROSSFIREx / OC: 1150mhz.
XFX R7970 Double Dissipation Black edition.

RAM: G.Skills Rip Jaws 1600 MHZ RAM 4GB * 4 16GB

CPU Cooling: NZXT Kraken X40 Liquid Cooler

PSU: Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 1000 Watts

Storage: Intel SSD 530 Series 240GB * 2 = 480GB
-
Hitachi 1TB 7200rpm HD
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster SA950 27" (1080p/3D/120hz/2ms)

CASE: Antec P280 White Window

Keyboard: Coolermaster QuickFire TK

Mouse: Razer Deathadder 2013

Gaming Mouse Mat: Razer Destructor 2 Gaming Mouse Mat

For them Audiophiles here who are interested in my Audio setup.

Audio Solution"

Zero DAC MODDED with
OPA SUN/Moon

Swans M200 l[;MKIII Speakers

Headphone/ IEMs:
Shure, Flagship SRH-1840 Studio Headphones

Aurisonics ASG-2

FitEar ToGo 334 *


----------



## khemist




----------



## UnderscoreHero

@Khemist Desk is so clean clean!


----------



## mAs81

Here's mine


----------



## dankbowls247

Haha!! I just moved to a new apartment. I'll update this photo within the week once I can get some furniture delivered. Sorry about the lousy image quality







It's an iPhone 5s..


----------



## mwayne5

Got a new TV for the Den/Computer Room. 47" Vizio M-Series. The TV matches my Ncase M1 too


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Got a new TV for the Den/Computer Room. 47" Vizio M-Series. The TV matches my Ncase M1 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


#datbezel


----------



## CHeNeRiC




----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*


What desk is that? Whats your setup specs? Nice speaker stands


----------



## shilka

A few things have changed and been added in my room




Got a Oppo BDP-103D which i paid 1200$ for

My desk as it is now


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I had a similar set up with a TV above my Eyefinity setup but... sadly the TV went out for no reason and I don't feel like buying a new one quite yet.


----------



## RitualJman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonii*
> 
> This is what I have. It works for me. I don't game on this machine, it is dedicated to photography editing.


That's a nice setup your running there


----------



## RitualJman

I know it's not the best looking setup, but it work quite well for me.

Thanks
RitualJman


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It's got cleaner cable management than my desk, and it looks like it would b ea nice place to tuck into for several hours at a time ^_^


----------



## RitualJman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's got cleaner cable management than my desk, and it looks like it would b ea nice place to tuck into for several hours at a time ^_^


Oh it's is cozy for sure, cable management is in the works as well as I'm thinking about moving the tower on the desk I would just have to move my HDD dock phone base and a few other things. I'll clean the desk off and tidy the cables up and repost the desk with more pictures next time.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*


"If I was a rich man doo dee doo dee doo doo doo dee doo"


----------



## p5ych00n5

My new lil' slice of paradise


----------



## spice003

what desk is that and where can i buy it ?


----------



## Insane569

Yea I got a weird set up. Bunk bed and my desk and monitors+rig all sit under it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea I got a weird set up. Bunk bed and my desk and monitors+rig all sit under it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not really weird, there are a few people on here that have Loft beds


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Not really weird, there are a few people on here that have Loft beds


O sweet. Didn't wanna be the only guy who tells people he sits under his bed and games.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> O sweet. Didn't wanna be the only guy who tells people he sits under his bed and games.


If it wasn't for a ceiling fan, I'd more than likely have a loft bed in the bedroom, they're absolutely amazing for saving space!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> what desk is that and where can i buy it ?


Looks like a DIY special from Ikea. Capital angled legs, quite possibly Linnmon tabletop, with something like the Ekby Hemnes as a monitor shelf. May or may not be those same parts, but they're just a haphazard guess and grabbing the first parts that jump out at me on Ikea's website ^_^


----------



## Sweet1vy

Well here is my little setup

(More)


----------



## 15130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> "If I was a rich man doo dee doo dee doo doo doo dee doo"


Lol yeah








Well, I think even if I was rich mine would still be complete anarchy. Just with more **** everywhere.
I don't get the point of having such setups thought. I can understand people who don't like messy destops, but looking for perfect rooms with everything symmetric and neatly aligned is completely useless in my eyes.


----------



## snoball

I like it. In the process of replacing all the peripherals. Monitor and KB are next to go.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Lol yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think even if I was rich mine would still be complete anarchy. Just with more **** everywhere.
> I don't get the point of having such setups thought. I can understand people who don't like messy destops, but looking for perfect rooms with everything symmetric and neatly aligned is completely useless in my eyes.


Because people take pride in what they have and enjoy having a clean room?

I could ask the opposite, I have no clue how someone can sit in a trashed room when they could just as easily clean it up and organize it.

IDK that is just me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. In the process of replacing all the peripherals. Monitor and KB are next to go.


Burn the keyboard muahaha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Lol yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think even if I was rich mine would still be complete anarchy. Just with more **** everywhere.
> I don't get the point of having such setups thought. I can understand people who don't like messy destops, but looking for perfect rooms with everything symmetric and neatly aligned is completely useless in my eyes.


I've found that since my own desk is now pretty much the centerpiece in my living room, the symmetry in combination with keeping it clean helps tremendously with the general vibe within said living room. Also, keeping clutter to a minimum in a small space (I live in a 667.4 sq ft one bedroom apartment) is always a battle, and if you let it slide it easily overwhelms things in short order.

If I were rich, probably the only thing different with my current desk would be my racks would be completely full and it would be a desk from Argosy, but I'd still keep it relatively clutter free.

Some people spend hours making cable routings in their cases look absolutely spectacular. Even in the back panels, where nobody will see it. I route mine so that it doesn't impede airflow, and then call it good enough if the back panel will close. On the flip side though, I've rearranged the gear on my desk five times since I got it, and re-routed cables three times (and will probably go again in the near future since I'm not happy with how things are at present.) Guess some of us are just aesthetics nuts I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. In the process of replacing all the peripherals. Monitor and KB are next to go.


Big volume knob, I'm envious! I swear, that's the only flaw with my Scarlett 18i20 >.> Any plans for MoPads (or any kind of isolation) for the monitors/speakers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Because people take pride in what they have and enjoy having a clean room?
> 
> I could ask the opposite, I have no clue how someone can sit in a trashed room when they could just as easily clean it up and organize it.
> 
> IDK that is just me


Definitely have to agree with HPE - pride is a large factor, at least for myself and my setup. Wouldn't doubt it if others were the same way


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Just cleaned my desk, maybe put my tower back on the table, not sure yet.

Wall mounting the TV above the triple monitors would save so much space (I could them move the tower off the floor), but I'm currently in a rental and can't use wall mounts


----------



## RitualJman

This is my setup after i cleaned the desk and cleaned up the wires a bit.




RitualJman


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Big volume knob, I'm envious! I swear, that's the only flaw with my Scarlett 18i20 >.> Any plans for MoPads (or any kind of isolation) for the monitors/speakers?


I'm totally a noob to audio speakers wise, been into headphones for a while though. But yea I intend to do some sort of isolation here soon. When I use the speakers sometimes they rattle on the desk.

The amp is just a Lepai 2020, it's nothing fancy.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If it wasn't for a ceiling fan, I'd more than likely have a loft bed in the bedroom, they're absolutely amazing for saving space!
> Looks like a DIY special from Ikea. Capital angled legs, quite possibly Linnmon tabletop, with something like the Ekby Hemnes as a monitor shelf. May or may not be those same parts, but they're just a haphazard guess and grabbing the first parts that jump out at me on Ikea's website ^_^


thanks


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> My new lil' slice of paradise


There's another rig under the desk. I assume it's the "secondary" rig.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> There's another rig under the desk. I assume it's the "secondary" rig.


You are correct my good man, it is now been recommissioned as a FreeNas box


----------



## hatrix216

Bought a new TV since my old one recently died. I'm moving in 2 days, but for now I put the TV to good use lol. It'll still be a third monitor when I move, but wall mounted and mainly for movies.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweet1vy*
> 
> Well here is my little setup
> 
> (More)


Love the SoulCalibur poster... :d


----------



## R4V3N

Just got a new monitor stand. Much better than before


----------



## RitualJman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new monitor stand. Much better than before


The case you have is that the Nzxt switch 810?

RitualJman


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitualJman*
> 
> The case you have is that the Nzxt switch 810?
> 
> RitualJman


Yes it's the NZXT Switch 810.


----------



## RitualJman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yes it's the NZXT Switch 810.


That's a nice case that's for sure


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitualJman*
> 
> That's a nice case that's for sure


Yeah I'm using the same one in the matte black finish. Big case with plenty cable routing options and it does indeed look fantastic in a complete setup.

Exhibit A:


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah I'm using the same one in the matte black finish. Big case with plenty cable routing options and it does indeed look fantastic in a complete setup.
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


May I ask what kind of desk that is?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> May I ask what kind of desk that is?


The table top is the Ikea Linnmon and the legs are the Ikea Ullrik


----------



## Lee17

I feel like I need to update mine since I move and did some upgrade to my rig


----------



## R4V3N

Everybody has a Switch!


----------



## cr4p

Simple though.


----------



## Kongslien

Finally took the time to take a picture. Mostly because i got the chair just a couple of days ago.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Finally took the time to take a picture. Mostly because i got the chair just a couple of days ago.


Well done ,an,,,nice chair!!
I may need a chair too but no money available.... :d


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## IAmDay

I have seen this setup like 10 times. Change something silly


----------



## NixZiZ

Well, here is my K/M.

My laptop is a G75vw, 660m, 8 gigs RAM... not too special

My desktop with the 290 is mining lol... but I really like my desktop, I may switch back to it yet.

Without further ado: My ducky zero shine Cherry MX blue, and my ASUS ROG mouse I got with a G74sx.

My screen is an ASUS. I like ASUS.


----------



## nwkrep82




----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I have seen this setup like 10 times. Change something silly


lol thats what I was thinking. he posts the same pics in here like every 2-3 weeks


----------



## KoolKoney

My setup, pretty dirty and lots of plans for mods I never got around to doing. My monitor setup is my favorite thing, I can be very productive







It's yellow because my room light gives off a yellow tint to it LOL, maybe I should retake these in the day and clean off my desk


----------



## S1lv3rflame

New pictures!









Any comments?


----------



## Muskaos

Nice truck.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Current setup, PC is on the floor, but planning on clearing the left side for it soon.


----------



## Jakestax

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Current setup, PC is on the floor, but planning on clearing the left side for it soon.


Plastic table? I used to use those, but because my computers weigh a lot... I broke them. I decided not to use plastic tables after that... lol


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Plastic table? I used to use those, but because my computers weigh a lot... I broke them. I decided not to use plastic tables after that... lol


It's pretty sturdy, but the monitor mounts don't secure straight enough for me. I'm thinking of a new table setup soon, but not right now.

I bought these cause they could easily be moved, moved 3 houses in the last 6 years. These are about 8 years old.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Updated my rig, and changed a few things with the layout for my own setup....






Currently using the stock Intel cooler, but I'll be changing it out either for the new Swiftech H220X when it comes out, or looking into a full fledged watercooling loop. I may or may not do custom sleeving of the cables, doubly so if I can figure out a better way to route the cable for additional power to the PCIe lanes, although MDPC-X orange and black would look pretty lovely...


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Still very much unfinished, but here's my racing cockpit setup. Triple mounts (+actual monitors) and rotating tabletops still to come.



DIY FTW mate







Nah.

Nice setup








Only reason i went with DIY is that those frames cost a fortune


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Seeing the rigs you guys have for racing is making me want to get an R-Seat RS1, a proper wheel/pedals combo (I'd love to get my hands on a Thrustmaster T500RS and shifter setup as they offer a better experience compared to my current controller), and a few other things. Scary part is I can easily make room in the living room for such a device *shifty eyes*


----------



## machinehead

Got a new setup I will have up this week. I upgraded to a 27" monoprice IPS 1440p which when paired with my pioneer bookshelves does not fit on my terrible wobbly staples 20$ special desk so I went to IKEA and got the linnomon table top with the legs that look like like saw horses. I think I should have just bought or made saw horses and got a piece of real hard wood but I went the lazy way out lol


----------



## KattzPC




----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/mvnj51j

https://imageshack.com/i/nhiwduj

Got a monitor arm, only got one section connected at the minute since i don't need it to extend that far... been wanting one for a while.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvnj51j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhiwduj
> 
> Got a monitor arm, only got one section connected at the minute since i don't need it to extend that far... been wanting one for a while.


Where did you get that monitor arm?


----------



## khemist

Scan in the UK but Amazon US have it in stock at the minute, good price as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Articulating-Computer-ARM11SC/dp/B00CY955IM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## MLJS54

My latest:


----------



## BakerMan1971

Go on then, this is what I currently see in front of me of an evening


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Go on then, this is what I currently see in front of me of an evening


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> My latest:


I thought this was the mechanical keyboard club for a second









What weight is the realforce? (variable, 45g, 55g)


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvnj51j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhiwduj
> 
> Got a monitor arm, only got one section connected at the minute since i don't need it to extend that far... been wanting one for a while.


LIKE IT


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Go on then, this is what I currently see in front of me of an evening


Like it.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I thought this was the mechanical keyboard club for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What weight is the realforce? (variable, 45g, 55g)


The RF is 45g


----------



## BakerMan1971

I just realised my blue and pink arrow/wasd match ART...... awesome


----------



## zecumbe

A month ago:



Nowadays:


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> A month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays:


love the lego heads where you get them from ?


----------



## Pawelr98

I love my new cold cathodes. Hi-res photos with no other light source (monitors,light).


----------



## zecumbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> love the lego heads where you get them from ?


Got them from a Lego retailer in a shopping mall near my house, look for "Lego Storage Head Skeleton " on your web stores.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> love the lego heads where you get them from ?


You can get the heads here http://www.amazon.com/LEGO-Storage-Small-Skeleton-White/dp/B008KQ2AQ8


----------



## VeerK

Still a little messy, but I thought it is decent enough to share


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


That is an absolute gorgeous PC, nice setup as well


----------



## Kavster12

bomberjun.... I spy JDM. Mugen


----------



## theFidel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Still a little messy, but I thought it is decent enough to share


Gaminator







Nice outfit. What about the configuration of that killing machine?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theFidel*
> 
> Gaminator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit. What about the configuration of that killing machine?


Thank you sir









Config of the machine is the La Bestia Nixa in my signature, a modest enthusiast build. 4770k at 4.8GHz, 16GB RAM, GTX 780 SLI


----------



## theFidel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Config of the machine is the Himazari in my signature, a modest enthusiast build. 4770k at 4.8GHz, 16GB RAM, GTX 780 SLI


so it is not only a nice outfit but a great config too! enjoy in it mate


----------



## zantetheo

a little bit ugly arm rests but very comfortable


----------



## theFidel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> 
> 
> a little bit ugly arm rests but very comfortable


where can i get the ugly armrests?


----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theFidel*
> 
> where can i get the ugly armrests?


i have them for a year now and they are very steady

i did a little search and found them in black









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ergonomics-Healthy-Wrist-Comfort-Armrest-Mouse-Pad-Table-Handrest-Protection-New-/221138758675

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Arm-Rest-Pad-Easy-Arm-Pad-For-Desk-Wrist-Comfort-For-Mouse-Rotating-Pad-/350893831293

you won't regret it


----------



## Ballz0r84

Here is my setup.


----------



## LancerFIN

SteelSeries Stealth Merc
Cyborg R.A.T 7
Roccat Taito Mid Size

yeah keyboard and mouse look bit silly but they are quite ergonomic. Will take long time to get used to normal keyboard after this.

damn it's dusty here.


----------



## theFidel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerFIN*
> 
> 
> SteelSeries Stealth Merc
> Cyborg R.A.T 7
> Roccat Taito Mid Size
> 
> yeah keyboard and mouse look bit silly but they are quite ergonomic. Will take long time to get used to normal keyboard after this.
> 
> damn it's dusty here.


is that a transformers mouse?







looks like a cutting machine


----------



## spacetoast31

Desk is a bit old and beat down these days, and I'm waiting on my new mouse and keyboard.


----------



## mtrx

Mounted a tiny 22" backup monitor to my sim rig so it's atleast usable now, while waiting for the triple mounts to arrive. Can't wait to finally have 3x27's on it...


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Mounted a tiny 22" backup monitor to my sim rig so it's atleast usable now, while waiting for the triple mounts to arrive. Can't wait to finally have 3x27's on it...


Tiny? My biggest monitor is 22" and my other 2 monitors are 19"
I can't stand anything bigger.


----------



## mtrx

Too used to 30" so 22" feels microscopic for me, especially for sim racing where wide FOV is mandatory for immersion.









If I had the cash I'd get 3x30 just for the sim rig, but that would be over 3000€ just in to monitors.


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


That is a gorgeous setup (monitor & tower), nice and cleannnn


----------



## OdinValk

New case.. most of the same insides

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140405_151352_621_zpsa094e37a.jpg.html


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> New case.. most of the same insides
> 
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140405_151352_621_zpsa094e37a.jpg.html


Nice!!Love that sticker too


----------



## OdinValk

yea.. I won a shirt from a company called Steadfast Brand.. for a tattoo contest.. submitted some pictures of a few of my cooler tattoos.. got 5th place out of the top 10.. and they gave me a shirt and some stickers lol


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> yea.. I won a shirt from a company called Steadfast Brand.. for a tattoo contest.. submitted some pictures of a few of my cooler tattoos.. got 5th place out of the top 10.. and they gave me a shirt and some stickers lol


I love Steadfast. Noticed the sticker right away


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


nice rig...the gpus are 780 ?


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Still a little messy, but I thought it is decent enough to share


Lovely case!
There was a time each morning when i would go to work i would pass by a pc shop that had that case......but it was too much for my pocket.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Lovely case!
> There was a time each morning when i would go to work i would pass by a pc shop that had that case......but it was too much for my pocket.


Thank you, it took me a while to pull the trigger on this case too, inspired me to build a beastly rig all by itself! Biggest problem of the case is whether or not I should paint my keyboard and mouse white to match


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerFIN*


I have the same keyboard.







Works great, but I agree with you. There's no going back to a normal keyboard for gaming. Maybe if I were playing a RTS like Starcraft. But not for any FPS, MMO, or RPG game.

Excuse my somewhat ancient rig.







The specs are at the bottom; nothing to brag about. But it does the job for my needs.

.



I got a cheap mouse pad wrist rest from eBay, and I put it underneath the keyboard to add some extra ergonomics. It also helps keep the keyboard from slipping on my desk as well, but doesn't make it wobble or anything.


----------



## Joshhat

Horrible lighting? Check. Basically if I have the window open I get too much light and if it's closed I don't get enough light.. So yeah. Anyway the silver/lighting makes it look crap but whatever. I picked up those silver monitors for $5 each and I still have a spare, I'm trying to set up some cool nvidia surround using them..


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> Horrible lighting? Check. Basically if I have the window open I get too much light and if it's closed I don't get enough light.. So yeah. Anyway the silver/lighting makes it look crap but whatever. I picked up those silver monitors for $5 each and I still have a spare, I'm trying to set up some cool nvidia surround using them..


15" acer monitor's, i have one of those, pretty nice screen but you can't use dvi-hdmi+ hdmi cable with that screen









Edit, and i didn't have, original 12V powersupply, so i used 19V laptop powersupply









and it was working perfectly,


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 15" acer monitor's, i have one of those, pretty nice screen but you can't use dvi-hdmi+ hdmi cable with that screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, and i didn't have, original 12V powersupply, so i used 19V laptop powersupply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was working perfectly,


Dvi + dvi + dvi male to hdmi male. = fix


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Dvi + dvi + dvi male to hdmi male. = fix


Both the 15" Acer monitors are plugged in with DVI, and the 24" Acer is running with HDMI. I did buy an adaptor as I have another 15" Acer and I'm thinking I might put it in the middle for proper surround.. Maybe.


----------



## Tephnos

Potato quality, but here is mine right now:


----------



## The Rene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> Horrible lighting? Check. Basically if I have the window open I get too much light and if it's closed I don't get enough light.. So yeah. Anyway the silver/lighting makes it look crap but whatever. I picked up those silver monitors for $5 each and I still have a spare, I'm trying to set up some cool nvidia surround using them..


What's the amp you're using there?


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rene*
> 
> What's the amp you're using there?


It's only a old JVC VN-300 with Rotel RL850 Speakers. Cheap amp, but it sounds pretty good.


----------



## dartuil

Mine


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine


ours


----------



## dartuil

Whats wrong?


----------



## The Rene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> It's only a old JVC VN-300 with Rotel RL850 Speakers. Cheap amp, but it sounds pretty good.


Those older JVC amps weren't too shabby, had a few in my time. I was Running my NEC AUE-7000E power amp for my system, but I switched it out for my Pioneer amp. I have it powering my custom Monitors.

and to give you an idea of scale, the table is 7'8" wide


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rene*
> 
> Those older JVC amps weren't too shabby, had a few in my time. I was Running my NEC AUE-7000E power amp for my system, but I switched it out for my Pioneer amp. I have it powering my custom Monitors.
> 
> and to give you an idea of scale, the table is 7'8" wide


Nice clean setup







I think that desk would look nice with a dual or even triple monitor setup.


----------



## The Rene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Nice clean setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that desk would look nice with a dual or even triple monitor setup.


Something like this?







only have dual right now.... well it's all I really need


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rene*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only have dual right now.... well it's all I really need


But triples have that lovely symmetry going! ^_^


----------



## jagz

Sorry the second picture is poor quality. Anyway, just moved to a different room. The TV is brand new as is the table and are right behind me. It's nice, finally started downloading movies..plug the USB into that 47" beauty. I've been a pretty happy camper. I had a old fat back TV until last week


----------



## Ghoxt

I bought this table years ago from Versa Tables, i think it was the Media Table, with two adjustable swingarms. I just moved 2 days ago so the room is still clean...for now. This is my new Computer Den.


----------



## The Rene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> But triples have that lovely symmetry going! ^_^


To Run tripple AOC ultrawides I would need to spend almost $5,000 on my system.... OR spend that on a new project or two


----------



## rocstar96

Need a new desk


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rene*
> 
> To Run tripple AOC ultrawides I would need to spend almost $5,000 on my system.... OR spend that on a new project or two


Hmmm, I see your problem there. Mine will only cost me about $2,400 CAD or so (well, before taxes) to upgrade to (Asus RoG Swift with a BenQ BL2710PT on each side), but it's still a fairly hefty upgrade. So can't wait for 1440p, even if I have to wait a while to do it.


----------



## khemist

Just got my new desk put together.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf4nb4j
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my new desk put together.


Your name is khemist and your setup looks very clinical. I dig it. Very clean and very tidy. A lot of focusing happens here.


----------



## khemist

Cheers!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> 
> 
> Need a new desk


Sonus Faber ? $$$ what is their signature like ?

Also, love the (almost) dedicated music setup, I have a Raspberry Pi i want to stick to the back of a screen like that (perhaps touch screen) to dedicate music to as on some occasions i don't want even my very quiet pc on when im listening to music or have to mix game+music streams via software internally or have to alt-tab to pause or change tracks.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Sonus Faber ? $$$ what is their signature like ?
> 
> Also, love the (almost) dedicated music setup, I have a Raspberry Pi i want to stick to the back of a screen like that (perhaps touch screen) to dedicate music to as on some occasions i don't want even my very quiet pc on when im listening to music or have to mix game+music streams via software internally or have to alt-tab to pause or change tracks.


Kinda new to the audiophile world, I had to google Sonus Faber









Well, those are Swans M200MKIII, I still using the onboard's realtek, so im sure it will probably sound better if I get a decent DAC.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Kinda new to the audiophile world, I had to google Sonus Faber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those are Swans M200MKIII, I still using the onboard's realtek, so im sure it will probably sound better if I get a decent DAC.


ah cool. I was surprised to see how similar they look but yea Sonus Fabers cost a fortune and don't usually have controls on the front..

how do they sound? is it a 2.1 system


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> 
> 
> Need a new desk


Normally not a fan of the compact stuff but I really, really enjoy this!


----------



## Wiz766

Here is what I got (needs dusting). If you haven't noticed I am a huge ME fan. Main sig rig Katie and Micro Orange being build. BenQ 27" 120hz 3D. Schiit Audio Magni/Modi with some HD598. Roccat Kone XTD and Corsair K70.





I apologize for the Samsung Galaxy S4 pictures and the dust. Ashgabat Turkmenistan (where I am stationed) is very dusty.


----------



## Nichismo




----------



## Wiz766

Is that an external DVD drive? How do you like those Bose?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Is that an external DVD drive? How do you like those Bose?


indeed it is, LG external Blu Ray reader/writer. I am in the midst of finding a slim slot load Blu Ray burner for my tower, perhaps sell the external one afterwards.

I really like the Bose system... Purely in terms of audio quality, theres nothing I can complain about. Very crisp and clear sound, and that coupled with the subwoofer, it really can sound like a true full room surround setup. It feels and sounds like a home theatre system, while still maintaining a computer speaker set classification. However for the price, I just dont feel its justified, mainly because I am almost always using headphones. I am considering selling them soon.

You live in Seattle? Im in Browns Point Tacoma as I type this! Where exactly you posted?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Kinda new to the audiophile world, I had to google Sonus Faber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those are Swans M200MKIII, I still using the onboard's realtek, so im sure it will probably sound better if I get a decent DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> ah cool. I was surprised to see how similar they look but yea Sonus Fabers cost a fortune and don't usually have controls on the front..
> 
> how do they sound? is it a 2.1 system
Click to expand...

Its a 2.0 system, my previous pc speakers were Altec Lansing Octane 7, the difference is day and night, the octane 7 sounds really muddy and boomy compared to this, clear mids and highs and controlled bass. I like it. I also have the D1080-IV a cheaper version of the M200, I guess the D1080 is a bit sharper or brighter than the M200. The latter has a warmer signature to it and is really pleasing to the ears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> 
> 
> Need a new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally not a fan of the compact stuff but I really, really enjoy this!
Click to expand...

Hey, thanks!


----------



## Wiz766

Been looking into externals as I dont want a DVD drive in my Case-Labs when I get it.
I feel like they are priced that way because they are Bose, but then again they make good stuff sound and quality wise.
My home of record is Seattle (born and raised) but I am in the Marine Corps stationed in Ashgabat Turkmenistan.

BTW nice bodybuilding stuff on the wall! That is my 2nd hobby to computers.


----------



## Nichismo

my next upgrade is a Case-Labs case! I love them... Wish I knew about them a lot sooner!

So let me get this straight....

Overclocking/PC is your first hobby.
Bodybuilding is your second hobby.
Your from Seattle Washington.
your getting a caselabs case....

anything else that we uncannily have in common? lol


----------



## Nichismo

What case you plan on purchasing and how are you going to have it configured?

Ill be getting a Merlin SM8 painted all white, with reverse ATX layout, a 140mm drop in Rad mount for the top, and the biggest window I can get









I like this External, however I wish I would have gotten the ASUS one. I have yet to burn a single disc with this one, and i dont like the white color and bulkiness of it. The ASUS one was much thinner, sleeker, and was a glossy black for about 50$ cheaper.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> What case you plan on purchasing and how are you going to have it configured?
> 
> Ill be getting a Merlin SM8 painted all white, with reverse ATX layout, a 140mm drop in Rad mount for the top, and the biggest window I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this External, however I wish I would have gotten the ASUS one. I have yet to burn a single disc with this one, and i dont like the white color and bulkiness of it. The ASUS one was much thinner, sleeker, and was a glossy black for about 50$ cheaper.


Mercury S8, front window, standard side windows. 240/280 rad top with window. 360mm flex bay front. All Gunmetal. Titan on the 360 in front and 3930k on H105 on top.


----------



## Sazexa

Work-in-progress, like always. Still haven't bought the loft frame yet. and made some adjustments to placing of furniture. But it'll work out just as well, if not better.


----------



## kalender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Work-in-progress, like always. Still haven't bought the loft frame yet. and made some adjustments to placing of furniture. But it'll work out just as well, if not better.


Nice setup, but you should buy a proper screen cleaning liquid if you don`t want to damage your screen. Are you using the blue liquid meant for cleaning mirrors?

EDIT: And I just noticed your McD diploma? what?


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> Nice setup, but you should buy a proper screen cleaning liquid if you don`t want to damage your screen. Are you using the blue liquid meant for cleaning mirrors?
> 
> EDIT: And I just noticed your McD diploma? what?


Theres a specific liquid supposed to be used to clean screens? I've been using a damp cloth for my whole life and I haven't run into a single problem...


----------



## atarione

my desk ...not sure if i have enough speakers in here? pictured speakers from left DCM Timeframe TF250's , top shelf: Monitor Audio Silver S1, NHT SuperZero's, Optimus Pro-X5 and On desktop: Realistic Minimus 77's :: receivers on desk Kenwood KR-V106R and Pioneer SX-3600 also FiiO E07K/E09K and Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 and Sterling Audio ST-55 microphone as well as Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80's.

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/SAM_0728_zpse2794027.jpg.html

i7-4770K, GA-Z87X-UD3H, 8GB DDR3, 256GB Crucial M4 SSD, 1TB hitachi, HD7950, Seasonic X750 and NZXT H630 case WASD V1 keyboard and Logitech G5


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> Nice setup, but you should buy a proper screen cleaning liquid if you don`t want to damage your screen. Are you using the blue liquid meant for cleaning mirrors?
> 
> EDIT: And I just noticed your McD diploma? what?


screen cleaning fluid on a tv usually makes a mess, the guidelines are a damp cloth with warm water, followed by a dry cloth (microfibre cloths both times)
that will give you a streak-free finish


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> Nice setup, but you should buy a proper screen cleaning liquid if you don`t want to damage your screen. Are you using the blue liquid meant for cleaning mirrors?
> 
> EDIT: And I just noticed your McD diploma? what?


I use windex. Or a damp cloth. That's just residue from drying unevenly.

It's an award for our restaurant being best in-state during 2012. Just a job for cash while I'm in school.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> Theres a specific liquid supposed to be used to clean screens? I've been using a damp cloth for my whole life and I haven't run into a single problem...


There are some. But a damp cloth will work fine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> my desk ...not sure if i have enough speakers in here? pictured speakers from left DCM Timeframe TF250's , top shelf: Monitor Audio Silver S1, NHT SuperZero's, Optimus Pro-X5 and On desktop: Realistic Minimus 77's :: receivers on desk Kenwood KR-V106R and Pioneer SX-3600 also FiiO E07K/E09K and Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 and Sterling Audio ST-55 microphone as well as Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80's.
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/SAM_0728_zpse2794027.jpg.html


That looks like quite the comfy desk. I'm guessing different speakers for different music, or? ^_^


----------



## DeadlyDewDrop

Not the greatest but works, plugged in ps3 atm.







986200/width/200/height/400
Mouse: Razer naga
Pad: Steel Series
Kb: Steel Series apex
Monitor: AOC 24" full hd led, 2ms


----------



## Complx

Yay! Another Update to my office!





















Enjoy!


----------



## HPE1000

I really like that wall mounted mini itx computer


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> Yay! Another Update to my office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


sorry what case is that in the first and second photo or is it custom case thats a awesome looking case


----------



## BabylonDown

What desk top and shelves are you using? All from Ikea?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> Yay! Another Update to my office!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Nice set up.


----------



## EvilHMB

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> Yay! Another Update to my office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!






damn, that looks fun setting up What case is that test bench? I'd want to buy that thing hahaha. I saw your previous setup, this looks a lot better, i'm just surprised you scrapped your desk build.


----------



## snoball

Ignore all them ugly cords below








Also, it's taken with a phone which I can't get to read the lights correctly.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Ignore all them ugly cords below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's taken with a phone which I gets get to read the lights correctly.


nice one man


----------



## DrockinWV

Just got my new monitor today!









]


----------



## Kinglame9000

Heres mine.

Black widow 2013 and a Naga, Corsair Teflon mouse pad, Asus MX279, and Crosley old school tele.

The rig


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Just got my new monitor today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


what is that monitor?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what is that monitor?


It is a AOC Q2770PQU 2560x1440p, it has been great for the 15 or so hours I have had it lol


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Hey GUYS !
I wanted to update my PC rig
my desk to to messy for me to show it off yet
and its tough removing glue stains from carbon fibre table top...
ANYWWAY
wanted to share my UV mod I did on my PC , Pretty sure most of you havent seen anything like this =)


----------



## PinzaC55

I recently improved my setup my getting this white computer desk from Ryman UK at a fairly cheap price of £80 with free next day delivery. I wanted glass but since my rig weighs 25 Kilos I decided to opt for this, which has a 1.5 inch top and sides of blockboard construction. My old Razer mousemat is looking rather tired and needs to go!


----------



## EvilHMB

Did anybody notice that conplx has 4 computers? LOL


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I recently improved my setup my getting this white computer desk from Ryman UK at a fairly cheap price of £80 with free next day delivery. I wanted glass but since my rig weighs 25 Kilos I decided to opt for this, which has a 1.5 inch top and sides of blockboard construction. My old Razer mousemat is looking rather tired and needs to go!


nice, where's the other speaker?


----------



## 222Panther222

Here's mine.


----------



## Krulani

This is my current setup, althought it will be changing drastically in about a month's time.


----------



## badkarma3059

My humble setup

http://s38.photobucket.com/user/Direwolf3050/media/rebuild/IMAG0295_zpsf8d797f2.jpg.html


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> 
> This is my current setup, althought it will be changing drastically in about a month's time.


Ahh, Stormwind, I remember my days in WoW; how's the gameplay in your opinion? I haven't touched it in a couple years i think, can't remember lol.

And nice corsair case, I was thinking about an itx build but decided with the AIR 540, haven't regretted it at all so far!


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Ahh, Stormwind, I remember my days in WoW; how's the gameplay in your opinion? I haven't touched it in a couple years i think, can't remember lol.
> 
> And nice corsair case, I was thinking about an itx build but decided with the AIR 540, haven't regretted it at all so far!


I just got back into the game after being overseas for a while. People still seem to be plugging away at Seige of Orgrimmar, the current raid tier. I decided for myself I wasn't going to focus on farming gear for raiding so late in the expansion. I'm eagerly awaiting the next expansion while I pvp and hang out with my guild. I got my hands on 4 Blizzcon tickets and 2 of them are going to fly over and go with me







I've always wanted to go.

Gameplay feels the same, with quality of life improvements. I'm sure if you enjoyed it when you used to play you'd probably enjoy it now.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> My humble setup
> 
> http://s38.photobucket.com/user/Direwolf3050/media/rebuild/IMAG0295_zpsf8d797f2.jpg.html


I love it, very simple
What monitor is that?


----------



## badkarma3059

Cant remember the model number but it is one of the 27 inch 144Hz Asus monitors


----------



## Jakestax

New desk!!


----------



## Jakestax

how does the apple keyboard work out for you??


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> nice, where's the other speaker?


Thanks, it's a 5:1 speaker system. The subwoofer and one satellite are on the floor behind the monitor, the other 3 are arranged on the fireplace.
I got the larger desk because I pre ordered one of the new Samsung 4K monitors from Amazon but since it appears Amazon was scamming people that's not going to happen now.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> New desk!!


Where's the picture of your desk?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Where's the picture of your desk?


I thought the same thing


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I thought the same thing


Maybe he's only 2 feet tall?


----------



## snoball

I got a different monitor now, 120 Hz Lightboost is much more enjoyable for me than IPS was.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I got a different monitor now, 120 Hz Lightboost is much more enjoyable for me than IPS was


nice, what about the IQ compare to IPS panel ?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> nice, what about the IQ compare to IPS panel ?


I haven't noticed much honestly.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Where's the picture of your desk?


lol worthy







. Though i'm still in love with Kavster's desk.


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/ztmb.jpg/

My old setup, it was great at time.


----------



## HighwayStar

Haven't posted in a while. Here's what the setup looks like now... using a fold up table I normally DJ with and everything is crooked to hell but







Quick cell phone pic

http://s1063.photobucket.com/user/streetprince/media/B04288B8-4EC7-42CC-A176-3E571940938B.jpg.html


----------



## Maximus Thalos

I need new desks but for now I am happy


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Thalos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need new desks but for now I am happy


lol i'm the same way. I need 2 more desks :3


----------



## testudoaubreii

I think that I posted this in the wrong thread. Delete, please, and sorry about that.


----------



## FerranMac




----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerranMac*


Are you sure that's not a security room for a casino?


----------



## ron1389

What do you think of mine?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ron1389*
> 
> What do you think of mine?


Hope that's a 440BX chipset


----------



## Schematics

just finished my new setup.

My phone takes crappy pictures...


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hope that's a 440BX chipset


Might be Slot A. Remember those?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Might be Slot A. Remember those?


Yup. First computer I tinkered with was before that though - AMD K6-2 300MHz. I had a really nice Slot 1 processor that overclocked over 1GHz, but nooo, my parents had to throw it out because it was "old" (despite it still having a good value back then).


----------



## ron1389

This Is the processor.


EDIT;
It's a slot 1.
And yes, it's a 440BX chipset.

All I need now is a working copy of windows NT.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ron1389*
> 
> This Is the processor.
> 
> 
> EDIT;
> It's a slot 1.
> And yes, it's a 440BX chipset.
> 
> All I need now is a working copy of windows NT.


PII PII






















My first cpu was PII @400Mhz
that pc was my fastest pc to start, and use what i ever have








i used windows xp sp1 when i had that pc, and it was killerpc with 128mb ram when played cossacs european wars/sims 1


----------



## Insane569

Temporary set up.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Updated my rig last December. I really miss my second monitor, it went with my old rig into my son's room. He is a LOL fanatic.


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerranMac*


You bastard, totally beat me to this Build.. >







i'm getting dxracer chair accessories :3


----------



## FerranMac

Is it made by the same company as the XRocker (posted above)?because I will never buy another product from them again. Comfort was way down the list of priorities. It has a sound system, and it looks cool, but is on par with a park bench as far as comfort is concerned.


----------



## Muskaos

I have a couple of old Pentium 2 machines still, with MS Dos on them. They are for when I get the urge to play a DOS game in it's native environment.


----------



## MLJS54

New BenQ 2720Z monitor to replace my two old 24" BenQs:


----------



## Aventadoor

Got some new stuff!
New mice, new headset #swag420yolo


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Got some new stuff!
> New mice, new headset #swag420yolo


Why have a Sennheiser headset when you have such a nice pair of headphones? Why not just get a desk mic?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Why have a Sennheiser headset when you have such a nice pair of headphones? Why not just get a desk mic?


or even better an AntLion ModMic


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> or even better an AntLion ModMic


I wouldn't dare to put a ModMic on those. I can't tell if they're LCD-2 or LCD-3, but they're $1000-$2000 headphones.

edit: I know they attach through an adhesive strip and don't involve the opening of the headphones or anything, I just wouldn't put it on there because for all intents and purposes a desktop mic would work just as well without altering the headphones. Just personal preference due to the nature of the headphones.


----------



## Wiz766

Says LCD-2 which are like 1k. A little jelly. How do you like them?


----------



## Insane569

Sorry for the crap image. This is an updated pic.

link to OG shot. http://puu.sh/9cCE3.jpg


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Why have a Sennheiser headset when you have such a nice pair of headphones? Why not just get a desk mic?


I have a nice pair of headphones myself (AKG K712), but I'd prefer an all in one headset when gaming myself, so I'll probably pick up the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's as they come with quite the lovely mic (so do the Sennheiser headsets, from what I've heard). Also, not everyone has room on their desk for a desk mic, and I'm not investing in a boom stand for gaming purposes (any mic boom I get will have, uhm... Let's just say it won't be a cheap one as I want a Rode NT-1 (The new, black one) with an sE Electronics Reflexion right behind it.... I want a good vocal mic *shifty eyes*)...


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have a nice pair of headphones myself (AKG K712), but I'd prefer an all in one headset when gaming myself, so I'll probably pick up the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's as they come with quite the lovely mic (so do the Sennheiser headsets, from what I've heard). Also, not everyone has room on their desk for a desk mic, and I'm not investing in a boom stand for gaming purposes (any mic boom I get will have, uhm... Let's just say it won't be a cheap one as I want a Rode NT-1 (The new, black one) with an sE Electronics Reflexion right behind it.... I want a good vocal mic *shifty eyes*)...


Yeah i'd rather have a headset then attach a mic to my LCD-2s, or a have a desktop mic which I find annyoing.
Modmic havent gotten all that many great reviews either, im not sold.
LCD-2s are not the best for competitive gaming, which is also why I got the Sennheisers.
They are simply too bassy & dark/warm sounding. But for music, they are really good

ATH-ADG1s are nice, but I not a fan of the head"strap"








Qpad QH-1339/Beyerdynamic MMX300 is nice aswell, but too bassy.
Maybe if they was open it would be better


----------



## Offline

Swapped my 23" monitor out for a 32" tv, think these two will see me out for the next couple of years until i get a 4K screen.


----------



## pr1me




----------



## marduke83

This is my setup as of about an hour ago, had to make my own hutch for my desk as there is none for it (it's an executive office desk). Bought a couple of cheap book shelves and made my own hutch, also put in some extra steel brackets for rigidity, but it came up ok for about half an hours work.









(oh and don't stress about the desktop icons, I will be cleaning them up soon







)


----------



## uk80glue

I moved recently so I still need to mess with the cable management and hang shelves for the speakers, but fortunately/unfortunately I'm single now so this is right across from the couch in my living room.


----------



## spacetoast31

Its notmy current setup since i am moving in a few weeks, but for the past 2 weeks I have been dedicating time to my desk case. I Bought an NZXT H440 and my curent desk just wont survive the move, and i dont fully like the way its all setup, so i built this desk to my specific liking in size etc. Cannibalized an old desk for the legs and the shelves and whatnot. Ill be building a secondary PC in said desk case in a few more weeks for the workhorse and storage use and focusing my h440 to my gaming. But here she is for now. Ill post my updated picture when we move in and its set up.

Former


Soon to be new setup. H440 will be in the right open space. Mounted an optical drive, right to the monitor stand. The glass was from an old night stand that i had in the garage. And the mouse pad is an old LCD from a non working monitor and i like hard surfaced mouse pads so this worked out great! I think the case will look great on it!


----------



## CJston15

I built a new desk out of a door some months back and I believe I posted a picture of my setup at that time. Here it is again, but this time I have included pics of my rig with some updates. Added a 2nd Radeon 7970 for Crossfire and a Corsair H80i liquid cooler. I will be adding a 30inch Dell monitor to the desk next month (getting it free via work project) so at that time I will likely take two of my 24inch Asus Monitors and turn them vertically and push them more to the sides so I can fit the 30inch in the middle. I also need a stand/shelf for my rig to sit on because I absolutely hate having it on the floor where it is going to have to sit for the time being. Anyone have any suggestions for a large Midsize case?


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Its notmy current setup since i am moving in a few weeks, but for the past 2 weeks I have been dedicating time to my desk case. I Bought an NZXT H440 and my curent desk just wont survive the move, and i dont fully like the way its all setup, so i built this desk to my specific liking in size etc. Cannibalized an old desk for the legs and the shelves and whatnot. Ill be building a secondary PC in said desk case in a few more weeks for the workhorse and storage use and focusing my h440 to my gaming. But here she is for now. Ill post my updated picture when we move in and its set up.
> 
> Former
> 
> 
> Soon to be new setup. H440 will be in the right open space. Mounted an optical drive, right to the monitor stand. The glass was from an old night stand that i had in the garage. And the mouse pad is an old LCD from a non working monitor and i like hard surfaced mouse pads so this worked out great! I think the case will look great on it!


i certainly like what you did here :3


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> i certainly like what you did here :3


Thanks, i built the desk around the them of my h440 case, here is the finished result with the whole setup, sorry for the cable clutter under the desk, i havent fully organized since i still have to wait for the cable dude to get here for the new modem and whatnot.


----------



## rafspeik

My current setup. In the next few months I will be building and then moving to a desk inspired by "L3p D3sk", I'll try and remember to post pictures!

Note: Photoshop screwed up my watermarking so it looks a bit crap...sorry!

I believe they call it mood lighting.


Cause bokeh is cool.


More light


My sh**ty screens.


My awesome amplifier and unused CD player (CD player for sale. PM me for more info).


My wireless headphones and unused potato.


"Asmodeus"


"Asmodeus"


Thanks!


----------



## baird gow

Posting my first setup to my latest update today
my current audio set up incase anyone is wondering what things are:
Audio-GD Power Cable→ PS Audio Power Plant P5 Power Regenerator→ W8+F2K+FLAC→Lacie Flat USB cable→Audio-GD Reference 10.32 TCXO clock upgrade (Pangea AC-9 Power Cable)→Hifiman HE-6, Audio Technica AD700, Beyer DT 770 80ohm OR Emotiva XPA-2→Energy RC-10
2008 High School setup

Now in College


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> Posting my first setup to my latest update today
> my current audio set up incase anyone is wondering what things are:
> Audio-GD Power Cable→ PS Audio Power Plant P5 Power Regenerator→ W8+F2K+FLAC→Lacie Flat USB cable→Audio-GD Reference 10.32 TCXO clock upgrade (Pangea AC-9 Power Cable)→Hifiman HE-6, Audio Technica AD700, Beyer DT 770 80ohm OR Emotiva XPA-2→Energy RC-10
> 2008 High School setup
> 
> Now in College


I saw this on Head-Fi, very nice


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Dual screen Eyefinity on my desk now. I love it.


----------



## Devious ST

New Proud owner of a EVGA GTX 780 Ti


----------



## Crowe98

Moved room.


*Disclaimer: No that's not me, and yes that dog is on my bed.*


----------



## NexusRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Dual screen Eyefinity on my desk now. I love it.


How in gods name can you play with that bezel RIGHT IN THE [email protected]!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> How in gods name can you play with that bezel RIGHT IN THE [email protected]!


You get used to it.

The human brain has a behavior called Troxlers fading
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler%27s_fading

Essentially when the brain views a certain object for an established amount of time, the unchanging variation of the image or object disappears. When I get in game and the focus is on the game, the bezel essentially disappears and the 2 edges of the image on each screen seems together.
The bezel no longer affects the field of vision.

Stare at this image without moving your eyes. You'll notice the colors will disappear.


This is the same effect that happens when playing with a dual screen eyefinity with a central bezel.

With enough usage, the bezel becomes almost completely irrelevant.
I want to debezel the monitors and make the bezel smaller(make a more even image), but I don't need too atm.


----------



## NexusRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You get used to it.
> 
> The human brain has a behavior called Troxlers fading
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler%27s_fading
> 
> Essentially when the brain views a certain object for an established amount of time, the unchanging variation of the image or object disappears. When I get in game and the focus is on the game, the bezel essentially disappears and the 2 edges of the image on each screen seems together.
> The bezel no longer affects the field of vision.
> 
> Stare at this image without moving your eyes. You'll notice the colors will disappear.
> 
> 
> This is the same effect that happens when playing with a dual screen eyefinity with a central bezel.
> 
> With enough usage, the bezel becomes almost completely irrelevant.
> I want to debezel the monitors and make the bezel smaller(make a more even image), but I don't need too atm.


I dunno Bruh. This only works if your staring at one spot. I'm going to assume that your eyes are always moving and scanning when gaming so you'll always see the bezel. Especially when it's right in front of your character. Makes no sense to me why you have it setup like that but if your happy, I'm happy!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I dunno Bruh. This only works if your staring at one spot. I'm going to assume that your eyes are always moving and scanning when gaming so you'll always see the bezel. Especially when it's right in front of your character. Makes no sense to me why you have it setup like that but if your happy, I'm happy!


It's more or less about constants(things that do not change or are not expected to change) in our vision that allows us, human beings, to adapt to this sort of thing.
Your nose is always in your field of vision even when you move your eyes, and it changes position, but even if you move your nose you wont see it because your brain is purposely blinding it out while forming stereoscopic images. However if you try to watch your nose it will show up.








Same thing happens with the bezel, it's only noticed when the brain isn't being directly tasked or instructed to see it. When in focus to a game game, the bezel is filtered out.
So like your nose if you try to see or notice the bezel you will notice it, but if you don't and train influence yourself to not see the bezel, you don't really see it in game. It's actually a pretty fascinating demonstration of how incredible the human brain is.

Haha sorry for going on, but I studied a mild bit of neurology and psychology while trying to understand my mental health as well as part of my anthropology studies. Neuroscience is awesome.

And yeah I like it, once I got used to it, the expanded perspective is great and I love it, but the thing I do notice a bit is how the uneven image position doesn't always line up. I would like to debezel the monitors and reduce the bezel down to as small as It can and place the monitor displays perfectly edge to edge so I'll not have to mentally compensate for the offset images.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You get used to it.
> 
> The human brain has a behavior called Troxlers fading
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler%27s_fading
> 
> Essentially when the brain views a certain object for an established amount of time, the unchanging variation of the image or object disappears. When I get in game and the focus is on the game, the bezel essentially disappears and the 2 edges of the image on each screen seems together.
> The bezel no longer affects the field of vision.
> 
> Stare at this image without moving your eyes. You'll notice the colors will disappear.
> *snip*
> 
> This is the same effect that happens when playing with a dual screen eyefinity with a central bezel.
> 
> With enough usage, the bezel becomes almost completely irrelevant.
> I want to debezel the monitors and make the bezel smaller(make a more even image), but I don't need too atm.


The effect only works to a certain degree tbh. Some people see no colors after staring for a bit but remnants of the yellow stayed for me.

Anyways, I could see that but still hard to get used to it when your character is basically gone.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The effect only works to a certain degree tbh. Some people see no colors after staring for a bit but remnants of the yellow stayed for me.
> 
> Anyways, I could see that but still hard to get used to it when your character is basically gone.


None of the image is gone actually, it only gets covered if you use bezel compensation. Without bezel compensation the character is just split in half. I'm actually looking for way to do a "negative" bezel compensation to there's a few lines of pixels duplicated on both screens say like 2~3 pixels wide on each monitor. have a duplicate 2~3 lines, so the image looks less split, and more consistent.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> None of the image is gone actually, it only gets covered if you use bezel compensation. Without bezel compensation the character is just split in half. I'm actually looking for way to do a "negative" bezel compensation to there's a few lines of pixels duplicated on both screens say like 2~3 pixels wide on each monitor. have a duplicate 2~3 lines, so the image looks less split, and more consistent.


Well my eyes deceived me. I thought there was bezel compensation for some reason.


----------



## Joshhat

Got bored, had a spare monitor laying around and my TV wasn't plugged in, so why not plug them in? Using my 770 for the triple setup and the on board (Intel 4600) for the top 2 monitors..


----------



## Zyro71

So much skyrim


----------



## falcon26

Here's mine plain and simple


----------



## ron1389

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here's mine plain and simple


I wish my desk was that neat and clean!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Mine


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> None of the image is gone actually, it only gets covered if you use bezel compensation. Without bezel compensation the character is just split in half. I'm actually looking for way to do a "negative" bezel compensation to there's a few lines of pixels duplicated on both screens say like 2~3 pixels wide on each monitor. have a duplicate 2~3 lines, so the image looks less split, and more consistent.


Please lmk if you're able to do negative bezel. lol I totally understand what you're saying though, i'm just surprised you havent got more ignorant responses hahaha.


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Swapped my 23" monitor out for a 32" tv, think these two will see me out for the next couple of years until i get a 4K screen.


Very nice setup, simple yet functional. BTW, lovely case, I just sold my CM Storm Scout 2 for my own Carbide 540 (got the original grey, more my taste but the white one still looks gorgeous when done right).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here's mine plain and simple


*shfity eyes* I wish my desk was that clean and tidy!!!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

system dropped into the case, and the fans rigged up.


Lookin good.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here's mine plain and simple


Very clean set-up.

Do you get decent temps with your pc in the desk? or do you have it somewhere else out of site?


----------



## falcon26

Yes temps are actually pretty good. Their is a hole in the side of the left leg inside of the desk for ventilation and when the door is closed with the case inside their is also about a 1/4 inch gap to let air in from the front. Idle temps are about 35-37 degrees. Haven't tried load temps yet, but will t his weekend..


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> system dropped into the case, and the fans rigged up.
> 
> 
> Lookin good.


Nice hardware man, but damn I couldn't deal with that mess haha!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Nice hardware man, but damn I couldn't deal with that mess haha!


Im too busy moving stuff around and messing with things to orignize.


----------



## jsc1973

As of this moment...


----------



## VeerK

I have a love/hate relationship with this thread, set ups so gorgeous makes me angry mine isn't as beautiful. I'll have an updated version soon, cleaned cables, added Polk bookshelfs, got a new T-amp and passive preamp, just waiting for those to come in so I can wire up my speakers and finalize my baby.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with this thread, set ups so gorgeous makes me angry mine isn't as beautiful. I'll have an updated version soon, cleaned cables, added Polk bookshelfs, got a new T-amp and passive preamp, just waiting for those to come in so I can wire up my speakers and finalize my baby.


Quite honestly I think the lived-in setups look way more awesome than the completely sterile ones. Mine is somewhere in between.


----------



## snoball

Here's a lived in shot. Phone ruined the pic for some reason.


----------



## VeerK

Small update, added Polk bookshelfs, desk cable management, custom router solution, added my 60GB phatty launch PS3 for nostalgia's sake, new heavy duty surge protector, and my old laptop as a reminder of where I started from. *Pardon the crap camera*

NOT SEEN: SMSL SA-S3 on its way from China, Schiit Passive Preamp for switching purposes, and the Sennheiser HH10 to hold my 595's -- if anyone has one sell me!!!!


----------



## Hyrdo

That flip phone though!


----------



## Ajay57

*This is my small PC set up that i use here, took me sometime to finally put it all together, but it runs really great!*

















I hope you can enjoy all the hard-work and full commitment that went into this build!









Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## Hyrdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> *This is my small PC set up that i use here, took me sometime to finally put it all together, but it runs really great!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can enjoy all the hard-work and full commitment that went into this build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> AJ.


Can you send me a link, or the name of that test bench? I really like the look of it.


----------



## Ajay57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrdo*
> 
> Can you send me a link, or the name of that test bench? I really like the look of it.


Yep no problem, be happy to do that for you!

1, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=103_1267

This is a site in the USA that supplies these units!

2, http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table

This is there online shop in Italy where i purchased my unit from.

Also if you Google Dimastech in the USA i think they opened a shop so you can buy direct, if its still there.









Best Regards,

AJ.


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Very nice setup, simple yet functional. BTW, lovely case, I just sold my CM Storm Scout 2 for my own Carbide 540 (got the original grey, more my taste but the white one still looks gorgeous when done right).


Thanks, the case is great, love the big side window







Needed something that i could put on my desk without getting rid of the two screens and having a standard ATX motherboard this was the best choice, they've also released the Air 240 for Micro-ATX/Mini-ITX which is even smaller, i'll be sticking with this one for quite some time though i think even if i get a micro-atx mobo for my next build.


----------



## Nightlight9000




----------



## Moparman

Razer ultimate 2013 and 2014. pro HT mouse. Razer kraken and razer carcharias headsets.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Mine right now, going to be going to a lanparty soon so I took everything apart.
I'll put everything back together once I can get a new CPU fan that doesn't buzz when it's placed vertically.

What it normally looks like


----------



## Weston

Don't get to do as much gaming as I once did, but this set up has worked pretty well for photo editing, school, the occasional gaming, etc..


----------



## semajha

Finally bought a vesa arm for my half-debezzled qnix. I'm very happy with how my setup looks, just gotta finish debezelling the rest of the monitor and plasti-dip it.


----------



## Ghost12

Updated ones of mine, @semajha the qnix debezel and vesa arm have moved in to the top 3 of my pc to do lol, that qnix looks awesome +1


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated ones of mine, @semajha the qnix debezel and vesa arm have moved in to the top 3 of my pc to do lol, that qnix looks awesome +1


that looks so clean, wow.


----------



## baird gow

Moved some things around, new speakerwire, added a videogame "center", and I went a bit crazy with acoustic panels.


----------



## Kongslien

Just my desktop for now.

And yes, i censored her nipple. just in case.


----------



## brazilianloser

Update to my set up. Now along my personal 750D and my build I have put together something for the lady in a 350D. Gaming side by side for now one


----------



## rbmcmjr

My first build.


----------



## CJston15

Got a new freebie 30inch Dell Ultrasharp monitor today so I am in the process of updating my setup. I previously had three 24inch displays in landscape on an ergo mount side by side. I've already mounted the 30inch in the middle and I can fit a 24inch on each side still - can't decide if I want the 24inchers in landscape or portrait though. Opinions anyone? I'll be posting pics as soon as I get the cabling done and figure out how I want them arranged + cleanup.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbmcmjr*
> 
> My first build.


congrats. nice and clean
love the "artwork"


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbmcmjr*
> 
> My first build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up and that unicomp....


----------



## CJston15

Posted in other thread as well...

Got a new Dell 30inch Ultrasharp free through work (few years old but hey can't beat free!) so I reconfigured my setup. Moved my server to the right side so it's on same side as desktop rig. Put the rig on top of a stand I had for my printer and was able to fit the printer underneath. Slapped the 30inch on my monitor mount and took two of my three 24inch Asus monitors and slapped them on each side in portrait. Still not 100% sure I will leave them in portrait but not messing with it right now.


----------



## Zipperly

Just a couple of rough shots of my build until I get my desk and everything else in order, this was before I installed the support bracket on my video card so it may appear to be leaning a little bit.


----------



## Stacey2911

Desktop replacement while I save to upgrade my aging core2q desktop. After that, the laptop will become a portable workstation. 

edit: i forgot to mention the laptop is in my sig, the peripherals are under my desktop, as they are primarily for the desktop.


----------



## rocstar96




----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Really nice setup!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Desktop replacement while I save to upgrade my aging core2q desktop. After that, the laptop will become a portable workstation.
> 
> edit: i forgot to mention the laptop is in my sig, the peripherals are under my desktop, as they are primarily for the desktop.


nice screen


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> nice screen


Thank you







i picked up it up cheap at Aldi, $249 AUD. And with thin bezels, i might get 2 more in the future, once my desktop upgrade hits.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Desktop replacement while I save to upgrade my aging core2q desktop. After that, the laptop will become a portable workstation.
> 
> edit: i forgot to mention the laptop is in my sig, the peripherals are under my desktop, as they are primarily for the desktop.


Great choice of laptop, Alienware is freaking awesome, don't let the haters tell you any different.

My newly arranged desk area with my EyefinityDS and Gnosis build on bench. With this set up I can actually watch movies from my bed and lounge.










2ndary on the bed lounge laptop, with 2nd charger attached for my Razer Naga Epic when in wireless mode. I use the Naga as a remote when watching downloaded movies and shows. Naga Epic=Best remote ever. Both laptops are heavily network connected for ease of use and excellent cross system access.

*Created by*


----------



## mwayne5

Went with my girlfriend to Micheal's last week and saw that they had Shadow Boxes on sale for 50% off. Decided to pick one up and put an old motherboard in it.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Went with my girlfriend to Micheal's last week and saw that they had Shadow Boxes on sale for 50% off. Decided to pick one up and put an old motherboard in it.


Very creative! think I'll take a run over there myself.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Great choice of laptop, Alienware is freaking awesome, don't let the haters tell you any different.


Nothing wrong with an alienware laptop (most of the stigma comes from the desktops) powerful, good sounds too. Just most people cant afford them.

Quote:


> My newly arranged desk area with my EyefinityDS and Gnosis build on bench. With this set up I can actually watch movies from my bed and lounge.


looks like the portal squishy has Ethernet connectivity







is that so you can download loves 'n squeezens ?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Nothing wrong with an alienware laptop (most of the stigma comes from the desktops) powerful, good sounds too. Just most people cant afford them.
> looks like the portal squishy has Ethernet connectivity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that so you can download loves 'n squeezens ?


It's partially to hide that ugly ass router until I can get a longer cable.

Sorry to spoil the fun


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It's partially to hide that ugly ass router until I can get a longer cable.
> 
> Sorry to spoil the fun


Back or under the desk with 3M double sided tape and the ugliness goes away.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Went with my girlfriend to Micheal's last week and saw that they had Shadow Boxes on sale for 50% off. Decided to pick one up and put an old motherboard in it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Very creative! think I'll take a run over there myself.


I'm working on one of those myself using one of the old DFI LanParty UV boards with lights. Still working out the details as I want to make it a working system to use as my PFSense box and add a small LCD panel for the system clock.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I'm working on one of those myself using one of the old DFI LanParty UV boards with lights. Still working out the details as I want to make it a working system to use as my PFSense box and add a small LCD panel for the system clock.


That would be pretty neat. Get a longer one and you can use pci-e x16 ribbon cable to place a dedicated GPU in there too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I'm working on one of those myself using one of the old DFI LanParty UV boards with lights. Still working out the details as I want to make it a working system to use as my PFSense box and add a small LCD panel for the system clock.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be pretty neat. Get a longer one and you can use pci-e x16 ribbon cable to place a dedicated GPU in there too
Click to expand...

I'm looking at a deep shadow box that will allow the use of full sized graphics cards in the PCI-E slots. I have two of the HIS Ice-Q HD4670s that are UV Blue reactive and I'm looking for a third to do triple crossfire as the LanParty board I'll be using has 3 full size PCI-E slots to work with.

The biggest problem is the power supply. I'm thinking of using my Q9550 in it which will require a reasonably decent psu which will take up quite a bit of space.

Rest assured I'll be posting pics of it when I'm done, and I'll probably do a build log.

I wish DFI was still making the LanParty boards or had released an Sandy/Ivy Bridge LanParty board before they bailed on the enthusiast market.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I wish DFI was still making the LanParty boards or had released an Sandy/Ivy Bridge LanParty board before they bailed on the enthusiast market.


im thinking kickstarter


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> nice screen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Great choice of laptop, Alienware is freaking awesome, don't let the haters tell you any different.
> 
> My newly arranged desk area with my EyefinityDS and Gnosis build on bench. With this set up I can actually watch movies from my bed and lounge.


It's been great so far, I loved your Alienware's build log. I had a few troubles from the get go with mine, but nothing Dell didn't mind fixing for me. It was all included in the warranty. Once i can afford to, I plan on adding a few things to mine. I want to get a bigger HDD, and add another SSD on my spare SATA port. I was also very inspired to make some custom artwork for mine, because of your build log, so I plan on doing that when I can. Can I ask if you've done any software/bios/vbios modifications? I'm interested in other people's experiences with taking there Alienware laptops out of spec.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I'm looking at a deep shadow box that will allow the use of full sized graphics cards in the PCI-E slots. I have two of the HIS Ice-Q HD4670s that are UV Blue reactive and I'm looking for a third to do triple crossfire as the LanParty board I'll be using has 3 full size PCI-E slots to work with.
> 
> The biggest problem is the power supply. I'm thinking of using my Q9550 in it which will require a reasonably decent psu which will take up quite a bit of space.
> 
> Rest assured I'll be posting pics of it when I'm done, and I'll probably do a build log.
> 
> I wish DFI was still making the LanParty boards or had released an Sandy/Ivy Bridge LanParty board before they bailed on the enthusiast market.


Silverstone should be releasing a 600w SFX PSU this year. This would work well with your build if you're using shadowboxes. Have you thought of a cooling solution for your CPU? You shouldn't have a clearance problem with the GPUs since the shrouds on the graphics cards should fit inside the box. May just have to cut some holes for ventilation.


----------



## xP_0nex

Here's what I'm running now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Silverstone should be releasing a 600w SFX PSU this year. This would work well with your build if you're using shadowboxes. Have you thought of a cooling solution for your CPU? You shouldn't have a clearance problem with the GPUs since the shrouds on the graphics cards should fit inside the box. May just have to cut some holes for ventilation.


I wouldn't need anything over 400 watts for that rig, and a good quality 300 watter would probably handle it as I won't be overclocking it. I'll vent the graphics cards out the one side. I'll will be using a ThermalRight SI-128 (blows down toward the motherboard) as a cpu heatsink and will cut an opening in the acrylic panel window to vent it. Cutting circles in acrylic is fairly routine, but doing so in glass is another story. I'll probably make my own shadow box so I'll be able to configure it anyway I want.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I wouldn't need anything over 400 watts for that rig, and a good quality 300 watter would probably handle it as I won't be overclocking it. I'll vent the graphics cards out the one side. I'll will be using a ThermalRight SI-128 (blows down toward the motherboard) as a cpu heatsink and will cut an opening in the acrylic panel window to vent it. Cutting circles in acrylic is fairly routine, but doing so in glass is another story. I'll probably make my own shadow box so I'll be able to configure it anyway I want.


I would use an AIO and mount the rads behind the box where, I assume, you'll mount your PSU. Just make some cutouts for the tubes to pass through.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I would use an AIO and mount the rads behind the box where, I assume, you'll mount your PSU. Just make some cutouts for the tubes to pass through.


Not really into AIOs and I already have the SI-128. I'm trying to do this on a budget using components I already own. The only items I don't have are the SFC PSU, the third Graphics Card (which I can always add later), and the Shadow Box itself.


----------



## ranviper




----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*


AWESOME


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> AWESOME


Thanks. lol, it's all about those gains!


----------



## brazilianloser

After a terrible trip to Ikea... a week of waiting on Newegg for my new monitor and some handy work of my own... I have finally replaced the six foot plastic tables for something a lot more sturdy and good looking.


----------



## HothTron

I'm trying to find a 6 foot is desk that isn't freaking 4 feet deep for my needs and IKEA isn't helping either.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I'm trying to find a 6 foot is desk that isn't freaking 4 feet deep for my needs and IKEA isn't helping either.


IKEA begs to differ:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50147354/
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49001965/#/S69929643


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrdo*
> 
> That flip phone though!


Had to make some budget cuts somewhere lol I think he has his priorities straight.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I'm trying to find a 6 foot is desk that isn't freaking 4 feet deep for my needs and IKEA isn't helping either.


Instead of looking at desks, look at their countertps. That's what I have there in my picture a few posts earlier.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Instead of looking at desks, look at their countertps. That's what I have there in my picture a few posts earlier.


I agree. One of my friends went down to our local ACE Hardware and found some counter tops that had slight water damage to them stupid cheap. He made some legs and drilled some cable management holes in the counter tops and now he has a kick ass desk that spans the entire wall of his room.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I agree. One of my friends went down to our local ACE Hardware and found some counter tops that had slight water damage to them stupid cheap. He made some legs and drilled some cable management holes in the counter tops and now he has a kick ass desk that spans the entire wall of his room.


No kidding man and if you factor in the prize difference. A nice sturdy wood desk six feet long can cost above 200 easy and I was able to put together the one I linked 13ft long, with nice looking legs and a storage addition in the middle for $230 only. Can't beat the price if you are looking for something simple but that can support all the goodies.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> IKEA begs to differ:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50147354/
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49001965/#/S69929643


First one is way to expensive and hate the color, second option actually TOO long, it won't fit in my bedroom, its gotta be about 6 feet bax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Instead of looking at desks, look at their countertps. That's what I have there in my picture a few posts earlier.


Nothing that I see within my price range of $100 or less.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> First one is way to expensive and hate the color, second option actually TOO long, it won't fit in my bedroom, its gotta be about 6 feet bax
> Nothing that I see within my price range of $100 or less.


Numerar counter tops are six feet long, $70, various colors, and they have legs that are as low as 3 bucks a pop... Just got to look around their site.

Ikea Countertops

Ikea Table Legs


----------



## nismoskyline

My college setup


----------



## VeerK

I've noticed quite a few people here are using the Z-line Legacy L desk, does anyone know where I can still can get one? I've been hunting and I can't even find one on CL


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I've noticed quite a few people here are using the Z-line Legacy L desk, does anyone know where I can still can get one? I've been hunting and I can't even find one on CL


That desk has 10,000 different names. Even Wal-Mart has a different name for it: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Santorini-L-Shaped-Computer-Desk/12528411

That's the exact desk I had before I got my corner desk from Ikea. While the glass desk was nice, it wasn't very fitting for two 27" monitors.


----------



## Dienz

Here is mine! My laptop is sitting on an arm mounted to the back of the desk, so it's floating over my mouse pad.


----------



## HothTron

My redone PC setup from yesterday after FINALLY finding a decent new table after exploring my nearby IKEA store for the first time after I moved a year ago. And my console setup throw in for good measure.

*Depressing before from moving outa state*










*
And much better redone after*


----------



## bluedevil

So saying you like Star Wars is a understatement hey?


----------



## mwayne5

No, he needs this wallpaper first:


----------



## easynator

This is my setup:


Computer: Parvum Systems S2 with a custom loop (i5-4690k, GTX 780TI, 500GB SSD, 16GB DDR3)
Speakers: JBL Pebbles
Headphone: JBL J88
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa Mirror Edition
Mouse: Razer Copperhead
Monitor: Samsung T220


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> This is my setup:
> 
> 
> Computer: Parvum Systems S2 with a custom loop (i5-4690k, GTX 780TI, 500GB SSD, 16GB DDR3)
> Speakers: JBL Pebbles
> Headphone: JBL J88
> Keyboard: Razer Lycosa Mirror Edition
> Mouse: Razer Copperhead
> Monitor: Samsung T220


This is what you're going to do:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816013&cm_re=white_mouse-_-26-816-013-_-Product

and

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236327&cm_re=white_monitor-_-24-236-327-_-Product

and

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=405


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> This is what you're going to do:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816013&cm_re=white_mouse-_-26-816-013-_-Product
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236327&cm_re=white_monitor-_-24-236-327-_-Product
> 
> and
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=405


This is already on my list (except for the keyboard). As for the keyboard, I'm still hesitating but I might go with something custom like this:


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> This is already on my list (except for the keyboard). As for the keyboard, I'm still hesitating but I might go with something custom like this:


I would do that, but with blank keycaps


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Added a new member to the family, a Logitech G502.


----------



## jellybeans69




----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Added a new member to the family, a Logitech G502.


I love the look of that mouse. I just got a G602 today. My Logitech G700 just crapped out after four years and it was just one of the side buttons, oh well. Went to Best Buy today to get a hands on demo of the 502. Liked it, but it was just a little too small for me. They had the 602 for $55.00 on sale (probably since the 502 and 402 releases), so I picked that up. Love it. Fits in my hand very well. I'm not concerned about the 500Hz compared to the 1000Hz polling rate; I couldn't tell the difference on my g700 anyways. Nice setup


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I love the look of that mouse. I just got a G602 today. My Logitech G700 just crapped out after four years and it was just one of the side buttons, oh well. Went to Best Buy today to get a hands on demo of the 502. Liked it, but it was just a little too small for me. They had the 602 for $55.00 on sale (probably since the 502 and 402 releases), so I picked that up. Love it. Fits in my hand very well. I'm not concerned about the 500Hz compared to the 1000Hz polling rate; I couldn't tell the difference on my g700 anyways. Nice setup


Yeah, for me the mouse looks and feels great. The blue LED is not too flashy and matches the blue leds on my keyboard. I tried the g600 and was too big for me. Wanted to stick with a 2012 Naga, but I tried it at Best Buy and couldn't just leave it at the shelf. lol


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, for me the mouse looks and feels great. The blue LED is not too flashy and matches the blue leds on my keyboard. I tried the g600 and was too big for me. Wanted to stick with a 2012 Naga, but I tried it at Best Buy and couldn't just leave it at the shelf. lol


Well, the G602 is the perfect fit between FPS and MMO in my opinion. Six side buttons is plenty. The G600 is a cumber-sum looking mouse.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, the G602 is the perfect fit between FPS and MMO in my opinion. Six side buttons is plenty. The G600 is a cumber-sum looking mouse.


It is perfect and so far I havent noticed any lag in mmo on endurance mode. I do have fresh batteries on standby just in case. I read somewhere that someone has had to replace the batteries 3 times in a year....


----------



## carajean

Guess I should post something...


----------



## Jaren1

New pic since getting another 27, GTX780 and an SSD finally. Also cleaned my desk










__
https://flic.kr/p/oX1iU7


__
https://flic.kr/p/oX1iU7
 by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> It is perfect and so far I havent noticed any lag in mmo on endurance mode. I do have fresh batteries on standby just in case. I read somewhere that someone has had to replace the batteries 3 times in a year....


The only thing I didn't like out of the box was the weight. Then I remembered that Logitech designed the mouse so if you wanted to you could run it off of a single battery instead of two. Fixed the weight problem.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> The only thing I didn't like out of the box was the weight. Then I remembered that Logitech designed the mouse so if you wanted to you could run it off of a single battery instead of two. Fixed the weight problem.


What! I did not even know this..... The weight didnt bother me too much. I dont play FPS all that much any more plus I kinda like a heavy mouse. I am going to pick up the G402 when it hits Best Buy just to have it.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> What! I did not even know this..... The weight didnt bother me too much. I dont play FPS all that much any more plus I kinda like a heavy mouse. I am going to pick up the G402 when it hits Best Buy just to have it.


Plan on doing the same.

Yeah I'm primarily a FPS player so cutting a battery helped out a lot.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, the G602 is the perfect fit between FPS and MMO in my opinion. Six side buttons is plenty. The G600 is a cumber-sum looking mouse.


I didn't really tried the 602 out because I am done with wireless peripherals. Too many bad experiences in the past.


----------



## Dynastyy

My updated(alright looking setup lol)


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> No, he needs this wallpaper first:


Boba Fett sucks


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I didn't really tried the 602 out because I am done with wireless peripherals. Too many bad experiences in the past.


I just exchanged mine for the G502. Nothing was wrong with the wireless functions, it's just that the front two side buttons didn't register all the time. So I would run out of ammo in my primary weapon and instead of taking the time to reload, I would try to switch to my secondary. Doesn't register that I pushed the button and I get killed because I get stuck in reload....the G502 is amazing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Boba Fett sucks


Ever read the books?


----------



## Jetster

I got the G502 about 2 months ago. Truly an awesome mouse


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> I got the G502 about 2 months ago. Truly an awesome mouse


I think Logitech created a true predecessor to the MX512. So far this mouse is flawless in function and performance. I was afraid that the intense geometric design would make it uncomfortable, but all the sharp angles are where your hand isn't. Even the design of the underside of the mouse was taken into consideration to make the experience of the mouse 100%. The bottom is usually left blank by pretty much every single manufacturer. Well done Logitech, well done.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I think Logitech created a true predecessor to the MX512. So far this mouse is flawless in function and performance. I was afraid that the intense geometric design would make it uncomfortable, but all the sharp angles are where your hand isn't. Even the design of the underside of the mouse was taken into consideration to make the experience of the mouse 100%. The bottom is usually left blank by pretty much every single manufacturer. Well done Logitech, well done.


Ha, I was also afraid I wouldn't like the feel and shape of the mouse. I would have never ordered one online, luckily Best Buy has them on display. Took me a few days to get used to the new side button layout, other than that I'm happy. Durability is to be seen, but I bought a 2 year protection plan just in case.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ha, I was also afraid I wouldn't like the feel and shape of the mouse. I would have never ordered one online, luckily Best Buy has them on display. Took me a few days to get used to the new side button layout, other than that I'm happy. Durability is to be seen, but I bought a 2 year protection plan just in case.


I don't think it's too hard to best the durability segment when your main competitor is Razor lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I don't think it's too hard to best the durability segment when your main competitor is Razor lol


My Naga took a beating and I bought it used early last year. The g502 while it felt nice, the buttons did feel flimsy. Time will tell. OHH another thing that spooked me was the broken g502 on display at Best Buy.


----------



## HPE1000

I've had my razer deathadder for about 2 years so far with no problems whatsoever. (And I would say I use it quite heavily)


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Naga took a beating and I bought it used early last year. The g502 while it felt nice, the buttons did feel flimsy. Time will tell. OHH another thing that spooked me was the broken g502 on display at Best Buy.


It's a display lol. The g710+ keyboard at my local best buy has half its keys missing and the orange accent piece around the macro keys was broken.

I must have had flukes that kept pushing me back to logitech. My Deathadders never made it a year before something would go wrong with them.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> It's a display lol. The g710+ keyboard at my local best buy has half its keys missing and the orange accent piece around the macro keys was broken.
> 
> I must have had flukes that kept pushing me back to logitech. My Deathadders never made it a year before something would go wrong with them.


At my local best buy, all the displayed components are in perfect shape. Or at least have been the last few times I've been in there.

Must mean I'm from a smaller area, or we have a significantly smaller PC gamer base.
Or everyone just orders everything online here.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> It's a display lol. The g710+ keyboard at my local best buy has half its keys missing and the orange accent piece around the macro keys was broken.
> 
> I must have had flukes that kept pushing me back to logitech. My Deathadders never made it a year before something would go wrong with them.


Well, when everything else is in good shape including the Razer mice, it just raises a red flag.


----------



## Nightlight9000

I feel so blue...


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> I feel so blue...


How's your sleep?


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> New pic since getting another 27, GTX780 and an SSD finally. Also cleaned my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oX1iU7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oX1iU7
> by awdftw!, on Flickr


love it! where did you get the wallpaper?


----------



## djriful




----------



## Qu1ckset

*Here is my setup!*










*This is with my monitor backlighting on, looks much better in person!*


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Yep no problem, be happy to do that for you!
> 
> 1, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=103_1267
> 
> This is a site in the USA that supplies these units!
> 
> 2, http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table
> 
> This is there online shop in Italy where i purchased my unit from.
> 
> Also if you Google Dimastech in the USA i think they opened a shop so you can buy direct, if its still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> AJ.


That's a nice test bench


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*


That's different







. Cool!


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


Very nice and clean, I like it


----------



## DiaSin

Image quality is a bit meh since something is off with the flash on my camera sometimes, but here it is.


----------



## NoDoz

Well here is what I been working on this summer. New speakers/audio interface, New case/mobo/cpu, headset, keyboard, mouse. The best part is my new desk I finally got yesterday. Had it custom made to the size I wanted. Im getting my speaker stands in Friday so its a little crowded right now but will be perfect when they are off.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this is my other "setup" and hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what I primarily did before I found computer building/overclocking


Oh, "setup" can mean more than just computers and office, we can include cars and other stuff too?









Ok, office, with new 5820k and x99 board on the table


7 terabyte in desktop, 8 terabyte in file server



my internet


my Porsche, photo from dealer

My photo


uploaded this yesterday because someone didn't believe I had a Porsche and a 5820k








http://www.overclock.net/t/1511711/amd-280x-not-compatible-with-intel-x99-motherboards-and-intel-i7-5820k/100#post_22822141


xbox 360 games


----------



## mrtbahgs

Mediocre pics from a 6 year old Blackberry, should get the idea across at least, can do more detail or other angles if anyone wants.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Mediocre pics from a 6 year old Blackberry, should get the idea across at least, can do more detail or other angles if anyone wants.


Copy cat









Love your setup, I wonder why


----------



## NoDoz

I got the camera out to snap a pic of my current setup before I tear it down Monday, going X99.


----------



## EpicPie

Re-arranged my home studio recently, did a bunch of cable management underneath the desk.

Waiting on new studio monitors to arrive before my setup is complete.


----------



## AsusFan30

I organized my desk a little bit better. I also took my desk door off and added a 22in Monitor so I can monitor my temps of GPU, CPU, as well as monitor my temp cases..


----------



## DiaSin

I finally figured out that I can add a third monitor as an individual display by running it off my CPUs onboard graphics instead of my main GPU.

UBER MULTI-TASKING!!


----------



## computerdude92

For real


----------



## kevin7898

getting, there couple mods done to my desk, just finishing cable routing.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerdude92*
> 
> 
> 
> For real


Dat dual CD drive tho


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerdude92*
> 
> 
> 
> For real


----------



## TyBreeden

I joined because of how dope Computer dude92's setup is. I remember those days and wish I kept my 386 (DX 2) tower in such immaculate condition. Oh well. Everyone's desk is so clean. Here's a pic of my desk. Slightly messier than usual but not by much.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyBreeden*
> 
> I joined because of how dope Computer dude92's setup is. I remember those days and wish I kept my 386 (DX 2) tower in such immaculate condition. Oh well. Everyone's desk is so clean. Here's a pic of my desk. Slightly messier than usual but not by much.


Im not sure whats messier, your desk or your desktop! Soooo many icons and in some cases rather spread all over. Im not OCD but that would bother me lol.

Also how in the world do you use the mouse and type?

*Edit: BTW Welcome, sorry for all the negativity for your first post*


----------



## TyBreeden

Thanks for the welcome. I don't think you're being negative. It frustrates me, too, working like this. Sometimes I'll be subconsciously trying to avoid knocking something over while typing, and then it comes to the forefront of my attention, and I say out loud (to myself) "Dude! Move the ******* glass, it's so annoying!"

I just took the picture and didn't move a thing in the spirit of being honest. There's actually a prescription pill bottle there. That's my adderall. I've been on it for years and I can't say that it helps much, (obviously).

I'm getting a 4K "monitor" (the Seiki 39") soon, so maybe I'll post a picture with that somehow shoved into this mess. I don't game, I just want the extra desktop space for editing video.

Side note: I have a degree in accounting and did that for 10 years before I realized that wasn't me. Who would've thought?









Edit: The icons do that when programs trigger my graphics card to momentarily readjust screens. IDK. It's a total mess either way, though. You're right. I have 14 TB of unsorted files. You'd _really_ hate to see that.


----------



## caliking420

have to have the 60in LG in view from my desk


----------



## computerdude92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerdude92*
> 
> 
> 
> For real


Thanks for the interest folks! They are just to name a few of my classic collect-a-puters.









On the left is my Windows 95 gaming rig - (Pentium MMX 200MHz, 96MB RAM, 8.4GB HDD, 430HX chipset, Cirrus 5446, Soundblaster 16 CT2940 "someday i'll add a voodoo1")

Center is my Windows 98SE workhorse, a Dell Optiplex GX1 - (Pentium III 700MHz, 256MB RAM, 20GB HDD, 440BX chipset, ATI Rage 128, Onboard Crystal audio "Soundblaster 16 Midi)

On the right is my Windows Server 2003 file server designed to interface with any removable media, even 5.25 floppy and USB 3.0! - (Sempron 2.8GHz "AM3", 1.5GB RAM, 2x 750GB HDD, nForce 780a chipset, Quadro FX 1500, Soundblaster Live Value "for ordinary audio", Soundblaster X-FI "for hd audio")

I'm typing this in bed on my Dell Inspiron 600m. (Pentium M 1.8GHz, 1GB RAM, 40GB HDD, Windows XP)

Oh yeah, and the monitor is a 2001 Gateway EV700. Can do 640x480 at 120Hz and 800x600 at 100Hz! Great CRT.


----------



## R4V3N

And I thought I was the only person that was still running old OSs.


Athlon XP 1800+, clocked as 2200+, water cooled, ABIT KG7, water cooled, GeForce 3 TI500, water cooled, dual boot XP and 98SE.
98 gets much more use tha XP, TBH


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Lol back when i was 8 to 18 we was running windows 98 on a gateway computer, i wondered if i was the only one running 98 while everyone else was either running xp, vista or windows 7


----------



## DOS Chuck

OK, here's mine.......

Rosewill RK-9000RE
Logitech G700
Perixx mousepad
Acer G235H monitor
Saitek R440 Force Feedback wheel and pedals
Thrustmaster Digital Extreme joystick
CA subwoofer with Yamaha NS-A16 speakers
NZXT Tempest 410 case
and a TP-Link router for our phones and an old POS laptop running PC-Linux AND so I can connect my Verizon Samsung Network Extender for those same phones (Verizon has spotty coverage at best where I live).


----------



## Deano12345

I buy one new thing and I want to re-do my entire setup (happens every 6 months







Honestly surprised my desk stayed the same since I last posted). Currently only have my laptop and the culprit hooked up at the moment. Pics to follow when its all done


----------



## ChristineBCW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerdude92*
> 
> 
> 
> For real


So, you've probably tried KVM switches? Yeah, like me, I gave up and optioned for an 8-ft wide desk. I do think it might be easier for me to mail you my 5.25" floppies for conversions than for me to dig my Converter PC out and do it myself!


----------



## Nark96

Here's mine











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VeerK

Update coming later today, I'm going to need some advice on design


----------



## VeerK

If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve please share









EDIT: Better pic is here!



I call it the Bat Cave Rev 2.2. Coming in the future are a PS4 replacing where the laptop is, a New Nexus to sit on my wireless charger (damned IPhone lol), a surface pro 3, and a 4K 28" inch monitor. Until then, this will have to do. It was worth the tons of hours it took for me to go from what I had (see sig rig nixa) to this, couldn't be happier. All potatoes courtesy of iPhone 6+


----------



## Deano12345

Finally all done







, bar the Auralax Pads I have arriving this week, only got a chance to get some shots of my cans & that setup, will try get shots of everything else today !


----------



## IAmDay

here we go


----------



## PCModderMike

^clean

Here's my setup since I re-arranged everything yesterday. Ran out of zip-ties, so will tidy up the cables underneath as soon as I get more.


__
https://flic.kr/p/15387114025


----------



## IAmDay

Thanks! your setup is beautiful


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

girlfriend and i are working on the nasty cable situation but for the time being it's 2 H440's stacked on top of each other hahaha.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlfriend and i are working on the nasty cable situation but for the time being it's 2 H440's stacked on top of each other hahaha.


Thats cute, but when you gets get into an argument do you run to the desk first?


----------



## jsc1973

Seeing the dinosaurs on here makes me want to get out the laptop I have at home and booted up over the weekend: a pristine Compaq Presario 1273 12.1 laptop from the 1998-99 time frame, which officially only supported 160MB of RAM, but I found out that it could handle a low-density 256MB memory module, so that for the last several years it has run a K6-III+ 450 CPU at 400 MHz (due to the 66 MHz bus limitation), 288MB of RAM and Windows 98se. I've mostly used it for playing DOS games and for emulating a 68k Mac in Basilisk II (which it does amazingly well).

If I get home early enough tonight, I'll pull it back out and take a few shots of it.


----------



## Ksireaper

Sig Rig


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Thats cute, but when you gets get into an argument do you run to the desk first?


hahahahahaha. fortunately that doesn't happen


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve please share


Get some Auralex MoPads for your speakers so they're angled upwards at your ears. It'll make a noticeable improvement with your sound setup.

Check your PM.


----------



## EpicPie

Adjusted my studio a bit to fit in a 49key.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ^clean
> 
> Here's my setup since I re-arranged everything yesterday. Ran out of zip-ties, so will tidy up the cables underneath as soon as I get more.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15387114025


That's a nice set up! What kind of desk is that? It looks diesel.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ^clean
> 
> Here's my setup since I re-arranged everything yesterday. Ran out of zip-ties, so will tidy up the cables underneath as soon as I get more.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15387114025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice set up! What kind of desk is that? It looks diesel.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. The desk is Ikea, not sure exactly what model though. I bought it used off Craigslist for a real good price. It's not that crap particle board stuff, solid wood.


----------



## mtrx

Desktop:








Sim rig:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

How do you find the r3volution out of curiosity?


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup mtrx.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice setup mtrx.


may as well post your studio







ahahaha


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> may as well post your studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha


http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/4890_30#post_22933925


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/4890_30#post_22933925


sorry didn't see it hahaha


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How do you find the r3volution out of curiosity?


Love it. Totally recommended if you have the space for it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Love it. Totally recommended if you have the space for it.


Great to hear. At some point I might look into picking one up - assuming I can ever figure out where I would put it! (joys of trying to fit a 4' wide synthesizer, two 7.8 gallon fish tanks, your gaming rig and then some sort of sim gear all along one wall. I suppose the turntables count too, but they're on their own "desk")


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Desktop:


9/10 WOULD SEX


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Sim rig:


so jealous


----------



## n4ttcr4wl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Dude your desk/case is immense! I love your setup


----------



## n4ttcr4wl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Here is some pics of my 24/7 beater and my bencher along with my single stage


OH MY DAYZ! this looks like something you would find at norad!


----------



## n4ttcr4wl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyefinity. Dame KB/Mouse as before, though I did add a Belkin n52TE from a member here, and am liking it a lot. Wouldn't pay $50, but at $20, it was a good price.


that looks stupidly awesome!! Ide love to play wow on Eyefinity!


----------



## max883




----------



## Nark96

Getting a new desk and chair soon, also moving house in the upcoming weeks


----------



## DiaSin

My humble little setup. Once I get the wallmount for that TV on the left I am gonna turn that one big shelf into two smaller ones, just for the speakers, then the monitor up top will switch places with the TV. The wall needs painting too, but that comes later.


----------



## n4ttcr4wl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Holy crap thats immense.


----------



## mu5tang71

This is my Asus ROG Custom table Rig Combo. I just recently completed both Rig and Table. I decided to go into my garage and build me a computer table... This is what I ended up with about a month later. The platform under the monitors each light up red, 3 in total, and on the legs both inner sides are perfect "ROG Eye" cut outs backed with red translucent plexiglass also light up red. I have switches for both top and bottom lights. I also just finished a custom water loop. All the mods were done by me. The PSU cover I also did myself along with the "H20)" logo. Hand cut with a bandsaw.... Who needs a laser cutter right?.... I was a fun build and very proud on the turn out.... Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## mu5tang71




----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> My humble little setup. Once I get the wallmount for that TV on the left I am gonna turn that one big shelf into two smaller ones, just for the speakers, then the monitor up top will switch places with the TV. The wall needs painting too, but that comes later.


Someone still plays Gamecube!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> This is my Asus ROG Custom table Rig Combo. I just recently completed both Rig and Table. I decided to go into my garage and build me a computer table... This is what I ended up with about a month later. The platform under the monitors each light up red, 3 in total, and on the legs both inner sides are perfect "ROG Eye" cut outs backed with red translucent plexiglass also light up red. I have switches for both top and bottom lights. I also just finished a custom water loop. All the mods were done by me. The PSU cover I also did myself along with the "H20)" logo. Hand cut with a bandsaw.... Who needs a laser cutter right?.... I was a fun build and very proud on the turn out.... Thanks for looking!!!


Great job on both the PC and Desk. I wish I had the wood workshop skill to build my own desk. I just can't find the right desk.


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohdman*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say. You're setup would be very nice if you still had that 7g.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
> 
> Pad: QcK+
> 
> Cans: ATH-AD700
> 
> KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see yours!


Never use image shack for a perma forum


----------



## DreamMachine

20140911_215327.jpg 2194k .jpg file


Does this count?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Someone still plays Gamecube!


Yep. I have been replaying Metroid Prime (again) off and on for months. I completed a 100% save (all scans, all upgrades) years ago, but I am working on getting 100% on a Hardmode save. Kinda stuck on Thardus, the big ice/stone golem guy.
I took another pic of my setup after cleaning my dust filters.


----------



## iBored

@DreamMachine what are those fans in the bottom chamber? Them is sexy!


----------



## n4ttcr4wl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> This is my Asus ROG Custom table Rig Combo. I just recently completed both Rig and Table. I decided to go into my garage and build me a computer table... This is what I ended up with about a month later. The platform under the monitors each light up red, 3 in total, and on the legs both inner sides are perfect "ROG Eye" cut outs backed with red translucent plexiglass also light up red. I have switches for both top and bottom lights. I also just finished a custom water loop. All the mods were done by me. The PSU cover I also did myself along with the "H20)" logo. Hand cut with a bandsaw.... Who needs a laser cutter right?.... I was a fun build and very proud on the turn out.... Thanks for looking!!!


Great job on the build mate! +rep. Thats some skill right there. I hopr when I build mine its half as good as this!


----------



## n4ttcr4wl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamMachine*
> 
> 
> 
> 20140911_215327.jpg 2194k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Does this count?


Nice looking rig dude, them fans look immense.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> This is my Asus ROG Custom table Rig Combo. I just recently completed both Rig and Table. I decided to go into my garage and build me a computer table... This is what I ended up with about a month later. The platform under the monitors each light up red, 3 in total, and on the legs both inner sides are perfect "ROG Eye" cut outs backed with red translucent plexiglass also light up red. I have switches for both top and bottom lights. I also just finished a custom water loop. All the mods were done by me. The PSU cover I also did myself along with the "H20)" logo. Hand cut with a bandsaw.... Who needs a laser cutter right?.... I was a fun build and very proud on the turn out.... Thanks for looking!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


my god that is such a sexy desk


----------



## EpicPie

Updated my setup a tad.


----------



## canadian1695

This is my current setup


----------



## Nomadskid

Need some advice on the most reliable and cheap desk out there I would like an l desk but I can easily put together two rectangular desks

edit: I have a 21 inch monitor and am NZXT phantom full tower.


----------



## mu5tang71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Updated my setup a tad.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> Try IKEA .... they make many computer desk....


Give me more context to what you're saying? lmao

My desk setup is from ikea.


----------



## mu5tang71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Give me more context to what you're saying? lmao
> 
> My desk setup is from ikea.


/?????????????????


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> I said check IKEA they make many computer desk.... You asked for suggestions I gave you one.... you never said you had one already ..... LMAO I was only trying to help..........whatever


I think you might have misread posts. I never asked for a suggestion.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I think you might have misread posts. I never asked for a suggestion.


This is correct I was the one who asked


----------



## RobertEnglish

So here's a few photos of my new setup. Apologies for the phone quality.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertEnglish*
> 
> So here's a few photos of my new setup. Apologies for the phone quality.


You now you can just right click the image in windows and click "rotate left" don't you?


----------



## RobertEnglish

It's not working! I mean I did that but it still uploaded the way it was taken on the phone!
This is a little embarassing


----------



## RobertEnglish

Fixed!



[Edit] - Additional Photos!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertEnglish*
> 
> Fixed!


Yay! Now I can make sense of it without getting a sore neck.


----------



## Krazee

Ohh that looks good, makes me want to get a new corner desk!


----------



## VeerK

The galant is a classic around here, but I prefer U-shape workstation for actually getting work done lol


----------



## fido

Here is my new setup







after I moved to malaysia


----------



## shadow5555

My last setup with a ikea run and lots of upgrades I have done lately LOL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20141019_125700_zpso8ex0k2o.jpg.html


----------



## DiaSin

I made some small changes to my setup. I got new TV service, and finally have an HD box for the TV on my desk. That serves to raise my main monitor to a more comfortable level, which I hadn't even realized was in issue.

I also took the front mesh off of my speakers, so you can't see the brand name (Optimus) and they look more expensive than they actually were.









I have another 1080p monitor on layaway, so I will wall-mount the TV above my main monitor and put the new monitor beside my main where the TV is now.


----------



## khemist




----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what monitor arm is that and where did you get it from.

thanks


----------



## Elmy

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637830757804/

This is my setup.... Intel 4770K, Watercooled Club3D 295X2's , 5 Asus VG248QE 144Hz monitors running at 120Hz with Lightboost...


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> what monitor arm is that and where did you get it from.
> 
> thanks


Silverstone SST-ARM11SC i got it from http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sst-arm11sc-arm-desk-clamp-single-lcd-interactive-arm-silver-vesa-100mm-75mm but it's not hard to find in most countries.


----------



## Nark96

Here's mine, updated pictures with the HUE installed









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Here's mine, updated pictures with the HUE installed


Do you have your side panel off?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Do you have your side panel off?


Yes it's off there







it was just to prevent any glare hehe


----------



## jimdotdev

We had a larger computer room but it wasn't used much over the last year before my son was born, so we cleaned it out in plans for him and I set that up in our bedroom. It's actually a very awesome nuk with the surround sound and lights off. Just out side of the nuk is our TV that I would like to run hdmi to for big screen gaming with the fiancée


----------



## PCSarge

welcome to sarge's pretty lame setup

come the new year ill have a 32" samsung LED TV as my main monitor. the prodigy is being replaced by a pandora come next week. and the rest is just my dinner/mess that i clean once a week/random objects/old corsair 500R under the desk

you can also see my yamaha P-450 turntable circa 1975 to the top left, and my pioneer 5.1 surround sound reciever in the center. 5.1 in a 10x10 room. can get much more acoustic than that





and yes i am a pig. only on weekdays.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> welcome to sarge's pretty lame setup
> 
> come the new year ill have a 32" samsung LED TV as my main monitor. the prodigy is being replaced by a pandora come next week. and the rest is just my dinner/mess that i clean once a week/random objects/old corsair 500R under the desk
> 
> you can also see my yamaha P-450 turntable circa 1975 to the top left, and my pioneer 5.1 surround sound reciever in the center. 5.1 in a 10x10 room. can get much more acoustic than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i am a pig. only on weekdays.


Where did you get that big OCN decal?


----------



## Jetster

New monitor ASUS PB278Q


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> New monitor ASUS PB278Q


Those headphones on the right.. are those the Sony MDR-V6?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Those headphones on the right.. are those the Sony MDR-V6?


certainly looks like it


----------



## Jetster

Yep,


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetster*
> 
> Yep,


How are they? I've been looking at getting a set.. but I worry there won't be enough bass. I don't like cans that overdo the bass, but I do still want the bass to be there when the song or game calls for it.


----------



## Jetster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How are they? I've been looking at getting a set.. but I worry there won't be enough bass. I don't like cans that overdo the bass, but I do still want the bass to be there when the song or game calls for it.


I had the MDR-V500 and loved them. The MDR-V6 I don't like. They are coming apart and your correct dont have enough bass, They are very clear and powerful and I got a ASUS Xonar DX which solved the bass issue so for $100 there not bad but I probably wouldn't buy again


----------



## HothTron

Updated with new case mod project done


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Updated with new case mod project done


Looks like its another one of those sexy HAF XB set ups


----------



## DiaSin

The wallmount for my TV arrived early!









Now I just need to figure out a way to wall-mount my speakers where they won't rattle against the wall with heavy bass.

Edit: Got the speakers mounted. Bass turns out not to be the issue I thought it would be. New image.


----------



## DiaSin

Edit: Double Post.. see edit to my last post.


----------



## R4V3N

Just been cleaning up a bit and thought I'd update mine. Sorry in advance for the phone pic


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Just been cleaning up a bit and thought I'd update mine. Sorry in advance for the phone pic


Everything is top notch except the anime wallpapers. Loving the motherboards on the wall.


----------



## R4V3N

Not to everyone's taste, but thanks! From left to right, AMD K6, Athlon 800, Athlon 64 X2. I normally have a Voodoo3 3000 on the middle board, but I just used it for testing an old board.


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## BLAMM0

Did a cleanup yesterday. Need to sort them cables now...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> Did a cleanup yesterday. Need to sort them cables now...


Nice and simple. Is that an amplifier on the left or just a stereo system?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


Awesome lighting.


----------



## BLAMM0

Yes that's an old JVC stereo amplifier, have two MBQuart speakers under the desk. Had a Panasonic music system back in the day, after switching to this everything changed drastically. The audio source is Asus Xonar STX with custom op-amps.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> Yes that's an old JVC stereo amplifier, have two MBQuart speakers under the desk. Had a Panasonic music system back in the day, after switching to this everything changed drastically. The audio source is Asus Xonar STX with custom op-amps.


Nice, definitely a great audio set up. I might consider getting an amplifier for myself. But I am not too sure whether the difference will be significant with an amplifier. Nowadays good amplifiers are quite expensive. I would use an amplifier mainly with my headphones. I cant rely on stereo too much as I live in an apartment.


----------



## BLAMM0

I think now I would try two active studio monitors with some good audio source (for space saving). Because these floor standing speakers are almost 1 meter tall, but they do sound very nice


----------



## HalfFlip

Here is my closet-turned-desk area:




Im going to add the k70 rgb and m65 rgb once they are rereleased with the sails logo as well as a LG 34uc97 monitor so that that gpu can get a workout at 3440x1440p


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

at a friends house. we're supposed to be playing wow...if it worked


----------



## BLAMM0

I suppose the other parts are not identical (judging by the cases)?







What isnt working?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAMM0*
> 
> I suppose the other parts are not identical (judging by the cases)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What isnt working?


servers are down


----------



## brazilianloser

The usual wow expansion issues...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> The usual wow expansion issues...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> The usual wow expansion issues...


At least you could log in when BC and Cata went live... Draenor is... If you can get past the authentication servers, it won't let you log into a server. Hopefully today's "planned" (don't believe you there, Blizzard, nobody plans on downtime on a Friday night/sat morning!) maintenance makes it so you can log in and then play....


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> At least you could log in when BC and Cata went live... Draenor is... If you can get past the authentication servers, it won't let you log into a server. Hopefully today's "planned" (don't believe you there, Blizzard, nobody plans on downtime on a Friday night/sat morning!) maintenance makes it so you can log in and then play....






i had a lovely 4 hour wait in the queue today.


----------



## h2on0

I've been relegated to a corner of the bedroom. I had to give up my man cave so my growing children can each have their own room. My 60 inch tv went in the living room my rpg books were split up between my boys rooms and my bedroom and I no longer have a place to hole up anymore. Oh. well in a few years some of them will move out and I will knock out a wall and make an even bigger den some day....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got a free Work Bench from my Job. I will be using it as a desk


----------



## jonnyyxo

Was browsing through a lot of pages in this thread and I'm really impressed by some of these setups, so I thought it's time to post my own









Like it simple and clean. Cable management below the table could be better, but atm I'm too lazy to re-do it.



As you can see, the windowsill kinda limits my space for the monitors, so it's hard to fit a third monitor








Here's a short video of the backlight, sorry for the crap quality!





Kind regards, jonny


----------



## 2danimm




----------



## EpicPie




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

release a new mix


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> release a new mix
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Check your PM


----------



## Doubletap1911




----------



## p4inkill3r

Galant, PB278Q, old Dell 1680x1050, Define R4.


----------



## StillClock1




----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are those arms for? Never seen that bf


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> What are those arms for? Never seen that bf


Looks like surround sound? Could be wrong though.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Looks like surround sound? Could be wrong though.


Yes, surround sound. The arms fold out of the way when not needed.

It's a sit to stand desk - I attached the speakers to the desk so they are always in an optimal position.

The rear speakers fold out of the way when not needed:



http://imgur.com/Jmbxo


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoff248*


Always wanted to be able to experience one of those setups before.

Is that a Logitech Z2300 speaker setup, or at least the subwoofer from it? I used to use that 2.1 system and loved the power from it, now its in storage until I have a use for it again.


----------



## StillClock1

Thank you very much, it was a lot of fun to build and I learned a lot. Unfortunately it's a very old speaker system - not sure what the model number is. I got it in 2007 and don't think it was new then either.


----------



## KattzPC

Couple updated pics of my system. Removed the Fan and Grill but added plexiglass to the cover. Temporarily relocated the "CPU Skull Exhaust with Power Light Eye, Webcam Eye, & SSD Drive Bay" (Gotta think of a shorter name for that thing...hmmm maybe call it CSEPLEWESDB, naw..that makes no sence...)
Next will be to custom paint the case and add an 8inch screen that slides out of the drive bay section.


----------



## Jump3r

Getting back into racing, lol need a cable for my 4th monitor too.


----------



## Jeemil89

Hi guys! My current setup.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Hi guys! My current setup.


I like your set up, what kind of speakers are those and what do you have running them?

Here is my current set up!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I like your set up, what kind of speakers are those and what do you have running them?
> 
> Here is my current set up!


Nice! I like the lighting. The speakers I'm using are the KRK Rokit 5 active studio monitors. I use a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 audio interface as a DAC wich also powers my headphones and has preamps for my electric guitar and condenser microphone.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Nice! I like the lighting. The speakers I'm using are the KRK Rokit 5 active studio monitors. I use a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 audio interface as a DAC wich also powers my headphones and has preamps for my electric guitar and condenser microphone.


Thanks!! Those speakers look awesome lol, I currently have headphones but thinking of adding some type of desktop speakers with amp/dac to push them


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks!! Those speakers look awesome lol, I currently have headphones but thinking of adding some type of desktop speakers with amp/dac to push them


I recommend using active speakers and a DAC since it takes less room on the desk, but if you want to go high end then a dedicated amp is the way to go. There are a lot of good sounding active speakers though. I like the KRK's a lot, they have a nice flat frequency response (could use some more bass though) and they are quite cheap (~300€/pair).


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I recommend using active speakers and a DAC since it takes less room on the desk, but if you want to go high end then a dedicated amp is the way to go. There are a lot of good sounding active speakers though. I like the KRK's a lot, they have a nice flat frequency response (could use some more bass though) and they are quite cheap (~300€/pair).


I have a Yamaha receiver thats been laying around for about a year or so now, been thinking about using that. Only thing is I think the left channel went out on it or something, I was having problems at some point but didnt do much of a diagnosis on it. Maybe throw some Klipsch bookshelf speakers on my desk and some small sub under the desk...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I have a Yamaha receiver thats been laying around for about a year or so now, been thinking about using that. Only thing is I think the left channel went out on it or something, I was having problems at some point but didnt do much of a diagnosis on it. Maybe throw some Klipsch bookshelf speakers on my desk and some small sub under the desk...


That's what I went with, Old Yamaha receiver, Kilpsch Bookshelfs and a Sub. I get amazing sound from them.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That's what I went with, Old Yamaha receiver, Kilpsch Bookshelfs and a Sub. I get amazing sound from them.


Yeah I love Klipsch speakers, I have their RF42II, RC42II and a SW-450 for my home theater setup. Which bookselfs and sub do you have? Im thinking maybe RB41II, but not sure for the sub...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah I love Klipsch speakers, I have their RF42II, RC42II and a SW-450 for my home theater setup. Which bookselfs and sub do you have? Im thinking maybe RB41II, but not sure for the sub...


I have the R-15M bookshelfs and a KSW-10.


----------



## DaddyKool




----------



## Jeemil89

Dude has 3 Swift monitors and I'm just sitting here wishing I had just 1







Anyhow nice setup!


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Dude has 3 Swift monitors and I'm just sitting here wishing I had just 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow nice setup!


Yeah I have none I thought I was doing something with my Benq 144hz guess not. I would love one of those though (when it comes down to about $500).


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Yeah I have none I thought I was doing something with my Benq 144hz guess not. I would love one of those though (when it comes down to about $500).


I have a 1440p DELL but it's only 60hz







The ROG swift is $1050 (850€) in Finland


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I have a 1440p DELL but it's only 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ROG swift is $1050 (850€) in Finland


Crazy! Hopefully someone else brings a monitor like this out. That will drive the prizes down. I just cant justify past $600. I have this thing about paying more than my mortgage for something that will depreciate faster than a car.

Also kinda waiting on Benq to release a 27" 1440p monitor.... They should be working on one I would think.


----------



## Wiz766




----------



## Prophet4NO1

K95 RGB on the way to replace my G19.

Closeup of machine.


----------



## Aspinel

My temporary setup at my Parents' over Christmas

Apologies for the terrible photo!


----------



## Predaking

Mine


----------



## StillClock1

That is really beautiful, I wish my cables looked half as good. How are your GPU temps, they look really close together and I don't see any watercooling?


----------



## StillClock1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 
> 
> K95 RGB on the way to replace my G19.
> 
> Closeup of machine.


That is really beautiful, I wish my cables looked half as good. How are your GPU temps, they look really close together and I don't see any watercooling?


----------



## DiaSin

I dunno if I posted a pic after I got my "new" keyboard. So.. here.
Its a vintage Dell AT101W mechanical keyboard, with Black Alps switches.


----------



## RustyClutch

My first setup! Forgive me for the picture quality. The Nexus 5 Isn't a great performer.


----------



## Kongslien

Did cleaning for christmas, usually it looks like a trashcan


----------



## Evanlet

I need a lesson in cable management..


----------



## moustang

PC is on the left of the desk...


Inside the case...


I actually have the top GPU cooled by an NZXT G10 (Red) and an NZXT X41 AIO now, but I'm waiting until I've got another X41 to do the same to the bottom GPU before I take a new pic of it. The black box under the desk is my subwoofer and there are 2 more speakers mounted in the ceiling behind me.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspinel*
> 
> My temporary setup at my Parents' over Christmas
> 
> Apologies for the terrible photo!


I like the speakers (Monitor Audio Bronze BX2'S ??)....in addition to some other speakers, I have some Monitor Audio Silver S1's on my computer desk here.


----------



## Aspinel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> I like the speakers (Monitor Audio Bronze BX2'S ??)....in addition to some other speakers, I have some Monitor Audio Silver S1's on my computer desk here.


Thanks! Yeah they're BX2s, powered by a Rega Brio 3 and with a Cambridge Audio Dacmagic attached to my pc. It's not exactly high end but it sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Sazexa

Quick little update: Awful phone pictures and wires are a mess as this will all be moved/redone soon, but, here she is. Will be adding a lot more audio gear, after moving it, some headphones, DAC/amp, and two more U2414H's.


----------



## connectwise

Everything's good except for the cordless mice.

shake my head boy what's wrong wichu


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Everything's good except for the cordless mice.
> 
> shake my head boy what's wrong wichu


Say what you will, but I firmly stand by the Logitech Perfomance MX! Even when gaming, it's absolutely better than any other mouse I used, or so I feel. I don't like the feeling of a cord pulling on the mouse.

But this is one of the only wireless mice I'd ever actually game with. It really is a cut above others though, in my opinion.


----------



## Spectre-

me and my brothers setup


----------



## .theMetal

Got a new monitor stand and dell speaker bar:







Still figuring out my G3's camera. I have the speaker bar mounted under the screen with command strips. The stand is Monoprice brand and very sturdy and adjustable. Would recommend.


----------



## ranviper

Changed things up for 2015. Have a whole new setup coming later this year, including a new PC, desk, etc.


----------



## FadeToBright

Last setup pic in this apartment, moving in a few weeks where I'll have an office:


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


U2414H brofist


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> U2414H brofist


It's actually the S2715S - loving it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*
> 
> It's actually the S2715S - loving it.


Oh, really? I forgot about that one!
They're very similar though. Biggest difference is mine is matte.

Still, lovely design on these monitors.


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Oh, really? I forgot about that one!
> They're very similar though. Biggest difference is mine is matte.
> 
> Still, lovely design on these monitors.


Love this monitor - now debating on replacing the 22" Hannspree with another one of these 27" Dells!


----------



## linuxfueled




----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Quick little update: Awful phone pictures and wires are a mess as this will all be moved/redone soon, but, here she is. Will be adding a lot more audio gear, after moving it, some headphones, DAC/amp, and two more U2414H's.


You need to get a white led strip or CCFL bar in that InWin case. I absolutely love those cases. It's the only other choice I would go with if I didn't have my NCase M1


----------



## Blze001

Not fancy, but it works for me.


----------



## kjrayo18




----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> You need to get a white led strip or CCFL bar in that InWin case. I absolutely love those cases. It's the only other choice I would go with if I didn't have my NCase M1


I've been thinking about doing an RGB strip and putting it between the motherboard and the motherboard tray, and behind the GPU. For some really cool lighting effects.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Made a new base for my Headphone stand:


----------



## Robilar

I have downsized so much over the last year from multiple systems down to a work laptop and a single PC. But its a pretty mighty little unit though









My only wish is that I was able to find a G-Sync monitor in stock when I picked up the Asus but I can always get one later when I move into my new "bachelor pad"

And a pic of my new lady (who may soon turn my "bachelor pad" into a non-bachelor pad...)









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0558_zps9954d40c.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0538_zpsdb7158fd.jpg.html


----------



## rgrwng

downsized from 3x1 eyefinity to just a single 4k monitor, and don't miss it at all. less cabling, and all that resolution.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> downsized from 3x1 eyefinity to just a single 4k monitor, and don't miss it at all. less cabling, and all that resolution.


Love the Portal 2 poster.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Recently did some cable management to my setup. I don't want to show you guys my desk just quite yet because it's bombarded with papers and other random crap.

Here's my cable management for my router/modem/computer however.

From cable fail:



To cable win!



Yes I did miss a couple of cables, but that was on purpose, because they weren't long enough to be properly routed. Not a big deal however, as long as I don't see that first picture ever again


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0538_zpsdb7158fd.jpg.html


Approved


----------



## Holynacho

New setup in the finished basement. Now I need something for the walls........


----------



## jonnyyxo

Updated mine a bit


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyxo*
> 
> Updated mine a bit


Awesome color and lighting!

Updated mine a bit, lamp is kind of temporary. Kind of. Will be getting a replacement, most likely. But I got around to cleaning up the wiring mess. Next step is to get the last piece of furniture for my consoles and amplifier, and then start ordering my extra screens. :]


----------



## DiaSin

I found a set of good Harmon/Kardon 2.1 computer speakers I forgot I had and swapped them in in place of the giant speakers and stereo receiver I was using just for my little TV that were taking up so much space. The subwoofer is under my desk. I still need to repaint that wall.. but this is a big step forward in making it look nicer.


----------



## Predaking

I'm kinda surprised so many users still sit at desks, I never found them to be very particularly comfortable or relaxing. Reminds me of sitting in an office or something. I'm usually reclined in bed, couch or chair with my feet propped up.


----------



## XRogerX

Its nothing Spectacular but its mine ,what you guys think


----------



## fido

here is mine


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I'm kinda surprised so many users still sit at desks, I never found them to be very particularly comfortable or relaxing. Reminds me of sitting in an office or something. I'm usually reclined in bed, couch or chair with my feet propped up.


oh my feet are up all right, there just on the desk. there on the desk at work too until someone pulls me up over it or lowers my chair from behind
( still keep my feet there even though im flat to the deck just for the lol )

im a natural born sloucher


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I'm kinda surprised so many users still sit at desks, I never found them to be very particularly comfortable or relaxing. Reminds me of sitting in an office or something. I'm usually reclined in bed, couch or chair with my feet propped up.


I can't be relaxed when am playing competitive game.
even when am playing a console game. and met a guy who is worth of my 70%+ performance u will see me flip the chair and stand hhhhh. dont want to lose and focus


----------



## staryoshi

My temporary setup while I'm out of state


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My temporary setup while I'm out of state


u call that temporarily ?
wow it is amazing . it is as good as my permenant .


----------



## deathdealerxx

Thought I would update my setup! Hope you like it.


----------



## ondoy

nice setup guys....


----------



## bluedevil

Cleaned up my setup a few days ago.....


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Cleaned up my setup a few days ago.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks so cozy


----------



## bxrdj

Phone pic, but this is the direction im going in ... will bring in my main pc in here soon enough ... but studio is growing!


----------



## bxrdj

Before the remodeling .. .


----------



## jgarcia

I need a new desk. No Ikea near by. Any know of any good ones to buy? Or guides on how to build one? I have 2 23" monitors that wont fit here with my Asus one. Need moar desk space.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> u call that temporarily ?
> wow it is amazing . it is as good as my permenant .


lol thanks. I'm used to having a lot more horizontal desk space. I introduced the DIY shelf to this setup and it helps reduce that burden.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It looks so cozy


Thanks


----------



## atarione

my BIG stereo

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/tan77eslamps3_zps5c8c9f17.jpg.html

and my PC desk

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/desk_zpsetiao2ns.jpg.html


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/desk_zpsetiao2ns.jpg.html


FINALLY..!!!!!...I thought that I was the only one smoking in front of my rig








Nice setup ,tho


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> FINALLY..!!!!!...I thought that I was the only one smoking in front of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup ,tho


lol...sorry no you are... that is an e-cig


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> lol...sorry no you are... that is an e-cig


Oh...crap..lol


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Oh...crap..lol


sorry to disappoint... I did smoke for many years.. but my wife got sick so i tried to quit... had trouble doing so, so for now i have settled on e-cigs ... when I did smoke I would go outside however..and i wouldn't smoke in the car...


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> sorry to disappoint... I did smoke for many years.. but my wife got sick so i tried to quit... had trouble doing so, so for now i have settled on e-cigs ... when I did smoke I would go outside however..and i wouldn't smoke in the car...


No man,I'm a full blown smoker..I smoke everywhere,including the car of course...Thankfully,thanks to my work(I work in a hospital)I've cut down a lot the past years.
kudos on quitting , I'm planning to do that too..someday...

And,I forgot to mention,that's a sick audio setup


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> No man,I'm a full blown smoker..I smoke everywhere,including the car of course...Thankfully,thanks to my work(I work in a hospital)I've cut down a lot the past years.
> kudos on quitting , I'm planning to do that too..someday...
> 
> And,I forgot to mention,that's a sick audio setup


quitting was HARD... i mean I'm still kinda cheating with the e-cigs.. but i do feel much better physcially since quitting, I started working out too and eating better lost 35~lbs

thank you on the audio compliment .. I have had surprisingly good luck finding awesome things for cheap...

that sony stack I got at a thrift store on 1/2 day (i grabbed it right as they where bringing it out to the floor) for $75 total (it was 1/2 off day...it would have been a screaming deal at $150 but for $75 it was comical..i was so stoked.. I had to replace the lamps on the amp which involved desoldering the old lamps then soldering in new bulbs took a few minutes cost $20 for the lamp kit..

some other stuff i have are my JBL L1's I paid $40 for and the Monitor Audio Silver S1's cost me $12 and some NHT SuperZero's I got for $50 and then later found a NHT Sub for $10 .... I really enjoy this audio stuff I work from home so i use this stuff everyday...... my neighbors are truly lucky i am a responsible adult cause this amp can get LOUD.. with the JBL's


----------



## mAs81

Damn,that was cheap..
I think that if I had a setup like yours I wouldn't be the better man...my neighbors would frickin' hate my guts









And on the e-cig subject,I don't know,and I realize that it sounds ******ed,but I would not feel good inhaling the vapors of any kind of oil...
But I know this much,doctors in my hospital use it indoors all the time,and smoke when they go outside..

That's Greek docs for ya,lol


----------



## Jeemil89

Love my new Rode PSA1 mic arm.


----------



## soundx98

da crib


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathdealerxx*
> 
> Thought I would update my setup! Hope you like it.


Yamaha HS5 gang! *high fives*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Love my new Rode PSA1 mic arm.


Get some auralex mopads for your KRK's.


----------



## headoncollision

some guys are so elegant its freaking unbelievable!


----------



## headoncollision

edit. pics in next page.


----------



## bluedevil

Is it me or you leave all your packaging plastic on everything? That would irritate the living crap out of me....


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is it me or you leave all your packaging plastic on everything? That would irritate the living crap out of me....


Probably to prevent dust and fingerprints, i see plastic on the case not sure if plastics on the monitor, mouse and keyboard


----------



## headoncollision

lool thats cuz some of the parts are still new and i`ve been moving alot lately so to protect them from dents, I have to admit I`m a bit ocd when it comes to scratches and dents, but I`ll remove them eventually and I`ll post more pics back without all the plasic, the cover on mouse and keyboard are actually transparent skinz like the one made for mobile phones and car paint


----------



## OdinValk

Cut a hole and built a little hanging shelf to somewhat hide my case the window still shows off the lit insides if you're at the desk


----------



## headoncollision

Cut a hole and built a little hanging shelf to somewhat hide my case the window still shows off the lit insides if you're at the desk[/quote]

nice, very thoughtful, but what are u going to do in case you change the case? take more pics of the case side window, let us enjoy the view


----------



## OdinValk




----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> Cut a hole and built a little hanging shelf to somewhat hide my case the window still shows off the lit insides if you're at the desk


nice, very thoughtful, but what are u going to do in case you change the case? take more pics of the case side window, let us enjoy the view







[/quote]

I will probably be keeping this case for a while .. very good airflow and a good size for expansion... as I will be adding a full custom WC loop eventually...


----------



## semajha

Don't really have any recent pics of my setup because it still looks the same. I do however have video of an awesome gadget I've added to it though.













It's a Kenwood KC-6060A Oscilloscope. For those who don't know, there is nothing digital going on. It uses an analogue audio signal to manipulate the cathode ray. The result, cool eye candy. Your typical music usually won't display anything this crazy but the guy who made this track did some kind of funky magic to his mixing.... I always knew you could get it into interesting shapes but that anime-ish looking girl is on another level.


----------



## staryoshi

Updated picture with my decal girl wii u skins installed


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Don't really have any recent pics of my setup because it still looks the same. I do however have video of an awesome gadget I've added to it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Kenwood KC-6060A Oscilloscope. For those who don't know, there is nothing digital going on. It uses an analogue audio signal to manipulate the cathode ray. The result, cool eye candy. Your typical music usually won't display anything this crazy but the guy who made this track did some kind of funky magic to his mixing.... I always knew you could get it into interesting shapes but that anime-ish looking girl is on another level.


Quake on an oscilloscope.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quake on an oscilloscope.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That.is.wicked cool


----------



## BLAMM0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That.is.wicked cool


Out of this world


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Don't really have any recent pics of my setup because it still looks the same. I do however have video of an awesome gadget I've added to it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Kenwood KC-6060A Oscilloscope. For those who don't know, there is nothing digital going on. It uses an analogue audio signal to manipulate the cathode ray. The result, cool eye candy. Your typical music usually won't display anything this crazy but the guy who made this track did some kind of funky magic to his mixing.... I always knew you could get it into interesting shapes but that anime-ish looking girl is on another level.


looks more like an epic battle happening on rader, where dog fighting and alot of lasers are being fired with tesla cannons lol, with a crazy soundtrack. wonder how much one of these costs.


----------



## headoncollision

better pics than before, the ipad as 2nd monitor was just ruining the look of the desk


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> better pics than before, the ipad as 2nd monitor was just ruining the look of the desk


I like those cases. Thinking of using that on my refresh. I assume you like it as well?


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I like those cases. Thinking of using that on my refresh. I assume you like it as well?


absolutely, its simple elegant and small enough to carry ALOT of hardware. been moving quite oftenlately and I can tuck this baby nicely in a 27" suitcase with it`s monitor without causing much of hassle. its really solid and well made to!


----------



## semajha

omg @ that doom gameplay on an oscilloscope.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> looks more like an epic battle happening on rader, where dog fighting and alot of lasers are being fired with tesla cannons lol, with a crazy soundtrack. wonder how much one of these costs.


haha! great imagination







music is pretty crazy, I chose that track mainly for the visuals. the price of this usually ranges from $250 - $500 (based on ebay) depends on the condition and original packaging that comes with it. I actually own 2 units. Got one for $250 off ebay and the other I found cheaper at a local goodwill.

i'm liking your setup as well. i've always thought corsair makes/designs good looking cases.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> omg @ that doom gameplay on an oscilloscope.
> haha! great imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music is pretty crazy, I chose that track mainly for the visuals. the price of this usually ranges from $250 - $500 (based on ebay) depends on the condition and original packaging that comes with it. I actually own 2 units. Got one for $250 off ebay and the other I found cheaper at a local goodwill.
> 
> i'm liking your setup as well. i've always thought corsair makes/designs good looking cases.


dude thats awesome, thought u just found the video and shared it, its great ur the one who took the video, done a good job, especially at finding the track!, the anime face lol I showed the video to my sister and she freaked out she was so scared of it, and the pricing is actually not so bad, I`ll definitely put this on mind for future purchases. will definitely get your opinion when I`m ready to buy one, since I`ll have it shipped here directly, so I won`t have a chance to try it or anything.





and on a side unrelated note. I don`t know why! but for some reason overclock.net members are the awesomist folks among all the other forums out there, for some reason their always nice, engaging and interesting, unlike like tomshardware juveniles ohh lord!! their just out there to hunt for badges!, overclock.net and head-fi members are simply the best, trolling free experience imo.


----------



## kjrayo18




----------



## Krazee

Love all these posts, this has given me loads of ideas on how to create a nice long desk for two pcs: one for me and the wife in one of our rooms. Something clean but elegent. Keep up the good posts.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> dude thats awesome, thought u just found the video and shared it, its great ur the one who took the video, done a good job, especially at finding the track!, the anime face lol I showed the video to my sister and she freaked out she was so scared of it, and the pricing is actually not so bad, I`ll definitely put this on mind for future purchases. will definitely get your opinion when I`m ready to buy one, since I`ll have it shipped here directly, so I won`t have a chance to try it or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on a side unrelated note. I don`t know why! but for some reason overclock.net members are the awesomist folks among all the other forums out there, for some reason their always nice, engaging and interesting, unlike like tomshardware juveniles ohh lord!! their just out there to hunt for badges!, overclock.net and head-fi members are simply the best, trolling free experience imo.


glad you're enjoying it here







It really is a pretty awesome community and the moderators here have a zero tolerance for trolls. What also helps this forum is just the sheer volume of users. You get tons of post and information everyday.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> glad you're enjoying it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a pretty awesome community and the moderators here have a zero tolerance for trolls. What also helps this forum is just the sheer volume of users. You get tons of post and information everyday.


yup and from all over the world, so its pretty inter culture and diverse


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> yup and from all over the world, so its pretty inter culture and diverse


Just don't go in an AMD vs NVIDIA thread...


----------



## headoncollision

loool I`m neither fortunately, I have build systems with both nvidia and amd ( amd graphics and processors) and their both unique, as a matter a fact I wanted to love my FX setup with 6950 in 2012 too bad but I was so mad with the performance and switched to intel and never looked back, and then upgraded to gtx 670 sli cuz the price was just too good to pass at that time







, but honestly I don`t know why but amd sockets, systems and GPUs tend to last longer in terms of performance and sometimes value. than intel, nvidia counter part. but has less braging rights. I know at some point in time I`ll own a full amd system next the computer I have now


----------



## SeparateElite

Man, I hate trying to make a decent setup in my dorm.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeparateElite*
> 
> Man, I hate trying to make a decent setup in my dorm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good







simple and elegant, only thing missing is headphone stand.


----------



## lefteye219

Double post... correct one below


----------



## lefteye219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> Mine


Double post

Can someone identify what's the keyboardish looking thing in the last pic?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefteye219*
> 
> Double post
> 
> Can someone identify what's the keyboardish looking thing in the last pic?


It's a Macbook...


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefteye219*
> 
> Double post
> 
> Can someone identify what's the keyboardish looking thing in the last pic?


If you meant the thing under the controller it looks like it might be this.


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## EpicPie




----------



## ringbolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefteye219*
> 
> Double post
> 
> Can someone identify what's the keyboardish looking thing in the last pic?


Thats a mini bluetooth keyboard with a touch pad on the right, pretty useful if you wanna kick back from your computer desk or have a raspberry pi.


----------



## Nightlight9000




----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2353590/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Is that an Eizo monitor? Also sweet clean setup


----------



## lefteye219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> It's a Macbook...


No, the one in between the macbook and the Asus ROG desktop. Someone identified as mini bluetooth keyboard but what maker?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*


What monitor is that?


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What monitor is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Is that an Eizo monitor?


Eizo FS 2434


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Eizo FS 2434


I figured it was an Eizo monitor, thats the monitor i was looking at awhile back and was planning on snagging it later when i build me a pc. How you like it? Any issues?


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> How you like it? Any issues?


No issues so far. I'd buy it again. Clean design, small edges, IPS picture quality, made in Japan. However there's little IPS-glow in the lower left corner...


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> No issues so far. I'd buy it again. Clean design, small edges, IPS picture quality, made in Japan. However there's little IPS-glow in the lower left corner...


Does it affect any dark games or movies (if you watch any)


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Does it affect any dark games or movies (if you watch any)


No. Not at all.


----------



## vanir1337




----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*


Ridiculously large mousepads ftw







I'm using the Roccat Alumic, having that kind of mousepad real estate is liberating after using "generic" mouse pads most of my life.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Ridiculously large mousepads ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Roccat Alumic, having that kind of mousepad real estate is liberating after using "generic" mouse pads most of my life.


Hehe, not that ridiculously big when it comes to playing CS:GO. I'm turning 180 degrees on like 35 centimeters or so.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Hehe, not that ridiculously big when it comes to playing CS:GO. I'm turning 180 degrees on like 35 centimeters or so.


Yeah, I got mine for low DPI usage for games and photo editing


----------



## Inspector J




----------



## pnoozi

Nothing special... recently upgraded my life to 144Hz, wanted to show off.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Ridiculously large mousepads ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Roccat Alumic, having that kind of mousepad real estate is liberating after using "generic" mouse pads most of my life.


Did you ever think that maybe there's more to life than really, really, really ridiculously large mouse pads?!


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Did you ever think that maybe there's more to life than really, really, really ridiculously large mouse pads?!


NEVER


----------



## Sazexa

Getting close to finishing it how I want! Still gotta get my monitor mount, cables organized, and some other stuff on the desk.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Getting close to finishing it how I want! Still gotta get my monitor mount, cables organized, and some other stuff on the desk.


Very nice setup. What monitors are those?

Also, how do the speakers sound being so high above ear level?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Very nice setup. What monitors are those?
> 
> Also, how do the speakers sound being so high above ear level?


They're Dell U2414H's.

And the speakers perform a lot better than they seem like they wood. The horns are flared out, and they're far away. The biggest thing is actually how much quieter they are up there, opposed to being at ear level. Made for balancing my rears a bit tricky.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> They're Dell U2414H's.
> 
> And the speakers perform a lot better than they seem like they wood. The horns are flared out, and they're far away. The biggest thing is actually how much quieter they are up there, opposed to being at ear level. Made for balancing my rears a bit tricky.


The exact monitors I want, in the exact configuration I plan on using them in


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> The exact monitors I want, in the exact configuration I plan on using them in


They're amomg the best for the price!


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> They're amomg the best for the price!


That's what I thought, I couldn't find any other IPS panels with such good quality and nearly non-existent bezels in that price range.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> That's what I thought, I couldn't find any other IPS panels with such good quality and nearly non-existent bezels in that price range.


If you've got the extra GPU power and cash, maybe look up the U2515! 25" (vs. 23.8) and 1440p. Basically the same monitor, hust biggee size and resolution.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If you've got the extra GPU power and cash, maybe look up the U2515! 25" (vs. 23.8) and 1440p. Basically the same monitor, hust biggee size and resolution.


That'd probably be an upgrade AFTER the 1080p monitors, then retire those to my girlfriend. But for now, I definitely do not have that horsepower, hahaha. My 750 Ti would cry and explode.


----------



## Ghost12

Re-arranged my set up now, given up playing fps games and gone to racing sims. No doubt will grow over time lol

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2369424/sim-racer/sort/display_order/


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Re-arranged my set up now, given up playing fps games and gone to racing sims. No doubt will grow over time lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2369424/sim-racer/sort/display_order/


What racing sims do you play?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> What racing sims do you play?


Re-subbed with iracing and just started with Assetto Corsa.


----------



## AsusFan30

Just a Normal setup.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Re-subbed with iracing and just started with Assetto Corsa.


Cool, how is assetto corse? I was debating picking that up recently.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Some real nice setups here!

Mine is dirty so no pics.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Cool, how is assetto corse? I was debating picking that up recently.


Its good, has its issues like most pc games but is a definite worth buy if you like racing sims.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its good, has its issues like most pc games but is a definite worth buy if you like racing sims.


Alright thanks for the info. What kind of issues are we talking about?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Alright thanks for the info. What kind of issues are we talking about?


AI was terrible, got slightly better this week, multiplayer is hit and miss in terms of pug races due to lack of structure and such basics as flags etc. It is very cpu heavy in comparison to similar type of games. Is very single threaded and not well optimised but runs great in the main, on my system anyway. Is still being patched and developed and without doubt in areas like graphics, physics and ffb is one of the best available.


----------



## Gonzo350D




----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special... recently upgraded my life to 144Hz, wanted to show off.


I have problems with that mic when its that far away from your face. Do you have that problem at all? Low input volume etc.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> some other stuff on the desk.


Like







and







?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Naa, I'm a rather boring guy and don't do any of that "fun" stuff.









More like some small accessories, to match my PC case and general theme. Aluminum SD card reader, this little aluminum slot-load USB drive, my DAC/Headphone amp, headphones themselves, headphone stand, a clock on the wall, and that's probably it.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

finally got everything in order just need to finish hanging the rest of my posters


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I have problems with that mic when its that far away from your face. Do you have that problem at all? Low input volume etc.


It sounds echoey unless I'm leaning in close.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Naa, I'm a rather boring guy and don't do any of that "fun" stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like some small accessories, to match my PC case and general theme. Aluminum SD card reader, this little aluminum slot-load USB drive, my DAC/Headphone amp, headphones themselves, headphone stand, a clock on the wall, and that's probably it.


----------



## mironccr345

Last look at my triple monitor setup.


----------



## Predaking

I changed my area around a bit and reorganized things.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Last look at my triple monitor setup.


Why last look?

As for my own rig, I'll post photos in a few days after the cardboard box apocalypse hits and gets cleaned up (going from 10' curved desk of doom to an Obutto R3volution, totally can't wait).


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why last look?
> 
> As for my own rig, I'll post photos in a few days after the cardboard box apocalypse hits and gets cleaned up (going from 10' curved desk of doom to an Obutto R3volution, totally can't wait).


Cardboard apocalypse is an understatement , 4 months and still filling the recycle bin every 2nd week.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Aint much. But the 2560 and 1080p Live in peace on the Same Desk for now.









The Cautious One


----------



## Triniboi82

^^ I love that desk, it's really classy.

Seeing some of these triple monitor setups brings back memories. I'm eyeing that Acer predator 34" curved 1440p as an upgrade for later this year









My setup


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why last look?
> 
> As for my own rig, I'll post photos in a few days after the cardboard box apocalypse hits and gets cleaned up (going from 10' curved desk of doom to an Obutto R3volution, totally can't wait).


Because I'm replacing it with a LG 34" 3440x1440p monitor.


----------



## kjrayo18

New Case







and ps4!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ps4!


Hey that is the Asus MX279H right? How do you like it?


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Hey that is the Asus MX279H right? How do you like it?


It's awesome for movies and gaming both on the ps4 and pc. No ghosting at all


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> It's awesome for movies and gaming both on the ps4 and pc. No ghosting at all


Awesome i plan to get it as a secondary monitor later when i build my pc. How far do you sit from it?


----------



## mghslowell

This is an update from page 200 something... i have updated my system as well as my monitor setup,

This is my main gaming rig as well as my custom 757 flight simulator.

All powered by amd 8120 4.2ghz and 7970 card eyefinity for top 3 displays and dualhead2go for bottom displays.

I use a tablet for a touchscreen FMC connected via airdispay wifi. I use my kindle fire for my EFB to view charts ect.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Because I'm replacing it with a LG 34" 3440x1440p monitor.


Makes sense. I'm going crazynutjob for monitors (well, when I can afford such)... 34" acer predator in the center with one of the acer 27" predators on each side. The thought of just one monitor just isn't me but I multitask waaaay too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mghslowell*
> 
> This is an update from page 200 something... i have updated my system as well as my monitor setup,
> 
> This is my main gaming rig as well as my custom 757 flight simulator.
> 
> All powered by amd 8120 4.2ghz and 7970 card eyefinity for top 3 displays and dualhead2go for bottom displays.
> 
> I use a tablet for a touchscreen FMC connected via airdispay wifi. I use my kindle fire for my EFB to view charts ect.


That is quite the gorgeous flight sim rig!


----------



## X-Graphix

Ah HA! I beat all ya'll fools!


----------



## Kongslien

Could have been tidier, but that means moving ths PS4, which is not happening


----------



## Jeemil89

I don't see a point in a PS4 besides the exclusives. Is that what you guys use it for?


----------



## Kongslien

not only exclusives. But for me, some games are best played on a console.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Makes sense. I'm going crazynutjob for monitors (well, when I can afford such)... 34" acer predator in the center with one of the acer 27" predators on each side. The thought of just one monitor just isn't me but I multitask waaaay too much.
> That is quite the gorgeous flight sim rig!


oh man, that's going to be a sweet setup!


----------



## mghslowell

I use my PS3 exclusively for 3d Bluray movies, its simply the best bluray player out there and one day did an update and a message popped up.

" your ps3 is now a 3d bluray player " all with software i knew sony used alien technology....


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> not only exclusives. But for me, some games are best played on a console.


I'm sorry, but what games? Hook up a controller to the PC and your good to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mghslowell*
> 
> I use my PS3 exclusively for 3d Bluray movies, its simply the best bluray player out there and one day did an update and a message popped up.
> 
> " your ps3 is now a 3d bluray player " all with software i knew sony used alien technology....


Wasn't the ps3 at one time the best bluray player on the market?


----------



## mghslowell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what games? Hook up a controller to the PC and your good to go.
> Wasn't the ps3 at one time the best bluray player on the market?


YUP AND STILL IS !


----------



## kjrayo18

I use it only for Fifa 15 more online players and well some blurays the ps4


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what games? Hook up a controller to the PC and your good to go.


It's just my opinion. Believe it or not, people have other preferences


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> It's just my opinion. Believe it or not, people have other preferences


I know, I wasn't hating, just wondering. I'm also planning to get a PS4, but for the livingroom


----------



## VeerK

My launch PS3 and now PS4 are used for 3 things, exclusives (Uncharted, GoW, etc), Blu-Ray Playback, and playing CoD with work buddies. That is it, for everything else especially multiplats, PC is my lead platform. I do think once my free PS+ runs out I'll stop all multiplayer gaming on the PS4, I miss the good old days when PSN was free like Steam.

I will say cable managing my set up for PC, PS3 and PS4 was a little hectic.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Wasn't the ps3 at one time the best bluray player on the market?


Oppo does make one that most video junkie sites feel is a lot better (especially for image and audio quality), but the ps3 is in a lower price bracket plus can do netflix, internet, and games so it offers more for less Of a cost.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Meet the newest member of the family: DXRacer Chair - Formula series


----------



## Radnad

Thanks a lot, now I have to go out tomorrow and buy a kick arse mouse/kb/pad combo just so I can post in this thread...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Meet the newest member of the family: DXRacer Chair - Formula series
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those chairs are real nice, and have such a style variety. I would have had one of those for sure if not gone sim cockpit instead.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ps4!


Dude... I have the same keyboard, same desk pad, PS4 next to my setup, and also have a glass desk. I feel like we touched weeners in a past life.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Dude... I have the same keyboard, same desk pad, PS4 next to my setup, and also have a glass desk. *I feel like we touched weeners in a past life.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Dude... I have the same keyboard, same desk pad, PS4 next to my setup, and also have a glass desk. I feel like we touched weeners in a past life.


lmao where's your setup?


----------



## YZ125

It's a mess right now. Just added a third monitor , not finished up yet


----------



## EpicPie

@ Yz125 - maschine mikro?

Nice setup btw. Yamaha HS5 ftw.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Yz125 - maschine mikro?
> 
> Nice setup btw. Yamaha HS5 ftw.


Looks like a "regular" white mkii as the micro only has one screen. Oove the shots with all his outboard gear too ^-^


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> lmao where's your setup?


----------



## kjrayo18

Need your pc on there ?


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Yz125 - maschine mikro?
> 
> Nice setup btw. Yamaha HS5 ftw.


Thanks man. It's a regular Maschine. the monitors are HS8 on home made stands, 1" oak platforms on 4x4 posts cemented in 5 gal pails . Desk is home made too , cut the curves in the wood and puled the faux leather over it . I'm overhauling the place so my KRK Rokit 5's and a 3rd yet smaller set are not shown. I can't show the tower, it's in an adjacent utility room, cabled in via a wall pass thru . It's a CM Stacker STC T01 , heavy as heck.


----------



## Xylonjay

Here's my setup as of right now....


----------



## Xylonjay

Removed for now...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> Thanks man. It's a regular Maschine. the monitors are HS8 on home made stands, 1" oak platforms on 4x4 posts cemented in 5 gal pails . Desk is home made too , cut the curves in the wood and puled the faux leather over it . I'm overhauling the place so my KRK Rokit 5's and a 3rd yet smaller set are not shown. I can't show the tower, it's in an adjacent utility room, cabled in via a wall pass thru . It's a CM Stacker STC T01 , heavy as heck.


Great mics!

Are you a recording engineer?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Just Cleaned it Up after I put my little rifter on the Desk.

Although I'm just waiting for one of my Helmets to fall down and Shatter the Glass lol


----------



## Xylonjay

Updated my setup...


----------



## Ghost12

Crappy picture but just added 2 x 27 inch Samsung curved to my benq for nvidia surround.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2398386/triple-screen-sim-racer/sort/display_order/


----------



## Stevdun

I'm a 20 year old Class A CDL driver, so everything I have was purchased from me and I couldn't be any more proud of myself for my hard work...besides the unfinished 900D









*
Specs:*

2012 Macbook Pro 15"
47" Insignia TV
27" Dell S2330MX
Logitech G602 Mouse
Logitech G510 Keyboard
Razer Tartarus Keypad
DX Racer Gaming Chair F Series
Sony PS3..Soon to be PS4 when I pull the trigger
900D Watercooled Desktop(Empty, build in process)
2x Hitlights RGB Multi color changing







Best $60 I've spent for 2 spools.

*Music Production:*

Maschine MK2
Akai APC40
Scarlett 8i6 Audio Interface
2x KRK Rokit 5's
Auralex Bass Pads
Sol Republic Master Tracks
This setup took over 4 years to build from scratch, total debt of $7,000 and still rising














:thumb:


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevdun*
> 
> I'm a 20 year old Class A CDL driver, so everything I have was purchased from me and I couldn't be any more proud of myself for my hard work...besides the unfinished 900D


All my CDL got me was a $1/hr raise and a $100 required physical every year plus any other hassles the DOT and FMCSA can come up with.
Nice lighting though.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what games? Hook up a controller to the PC and your good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just my opinion. Believe it or not, people have other preferences
Click to expand...

There is nothing called preferences . It is logic dude
If the same game exist on pc and a console u must have a reason to play it on a console because most of the times it will run way better on a PC , so we would like to know what made u prefer the ps4 ?


----------



## -c-j-r-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> There is nothing called preferences . It is logic dude
> If the same game exist on pc and a console u must have a reason to play it on a console because most of the times it will run way better on a PC , so we would like to know what made u prefer the ps4 ?


Of course its a preference, PS4/ XBOX one is a lot easier to set up, sit back on the couch and game on, plus the likes of fifa 15 and other games have a bigger online community than PC.

I personally prefer gaming on a desk and PC mostly because PC gamer's seem a bit more mature than console gamer's i am assuming this is down to parents buying their kids consoles and not spend a fortune on a PC, that they wont know how to run anyway.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-c-j-r-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> There is nothing called preferences . It is logic dude
> If the same game exist on pc and a console u must have a reason to play it on a console because most of the times it will run way better on a PC , so we would like to know what made u prefer the ps4 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its a preference, PS4/ XBOX one is a lot easier to set up, sit back on the couch and game on, plus the likes of fifa 15 and other games have a bigger online community than PC.
> 
> I personally prefer gaming on a desk and PC mostly because PC gamer's seem a bit more mature than console gamer's i am assuming this is down to parents buying their kids consoles and not spend a fortune on a PC, that they wont know how to run anyway.
Click to expand...

see that is not preference there.
it is logic . u chose console because of bigger online community for these games .
u chose hassle free thats why u chose console because u find it easier.

that what i meant.

the way he wrote it , it sounds like he prefer orange over watermelon because he find it taste better this is not what we are asking about and not the answer intended by the question (at least from what i understood). he didn't say I prefer orange over watermelonbecause it contains vitamin c and it is smaller in size.


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> There is nothing called preferences . It is logic dude
> If the same game exist on pc and a console u must have a reason to play it on a console because most of the times it will run way better on a PC , so we would like to know what made u prefer the ps4 ?


As c-j-r said, i like to sit back and relax with the console. I'm not saying that one is better than the other, but i like having both options.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> There is nothing called preferences . It is logic dude
> If the same game exist on pc and a console u must have a reason to play it on a console because most of the times it will run way better on a PC , so we would like to know what made u prefer the ps4 ?
> 
> 
> 
> As c-j-r said, i like to sit back and relax with the console. I'm not saying that one is better than the other, but i like having both options.
Click to expand...

still not logical . u can do that with a pc.
the question why this over the other ?

u guys will never understand what i mean. nvm forget it


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Just settled in to my new house. Now my PC doesn't sit in my bedroom but has it's own study which is a refreshing change.

Bit weird moving from wood flooring to carpets though.


----------



## nyates

Just picked up my new Acer Predator XB270HU and took a pic.

Specs are in my signature.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Just picked up my new Acer Predator XB270HU and took a pic.
> 
> Specs are in my signature.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How you like that monitor?


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> How you like that monitor?


Loving it so far!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Loving it so far!


Any ghosting or lag?


----------



## jsc1973

Snapped this yesterday for the "retro" section...if you look closely at some of the components, you'll see why it fits, even with the modern CPU:


----------



## BLOWNCO

here is my setup!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> here is my setup!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is great, please show/explain how the screens are mounted, I have triples all on their original desk stands and could do with one more mounted above like yours for sim racing. Thanks


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This is great, please show/explain how the screens are mounted, I have triples all on their original desk stands and could do with one more mounted above like yours for sim racing. Thanks


Thanks Man!! and yea the two screens above are mounted on 2 of these cheap arm i got off amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ID7QNI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Thanks Man!! and yea the two screens above are mounted on 2 of these cheap arm i got off amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ID7QNI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks.


no worries man!


----------



## Leader

work(gaming)station


----------



## bluedevil

Just got my setup pretty much squared away today.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This is great, please show/explain how the screens are mounted, I have triples all on their original desk stands and could do with one more mounted above like yours for sim racing. Thanks


Nice setup, I dig the screens.

Also that mustang is a friggin BEAST. seen the video for it sooo many times lol


----------



## long99x

mine


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> mine


Nice! How do you like that chair? I was thinking of buying a similar white one.


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Nice! How do you like that chair? I was thinking of buying a similar white one.


Quality is good, sit down is very comfortable(for me)


----------



## duckweedpb7

Here is my current setup...


__
https://flic.kr/p/sd56tZ


----------



## Funkatronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> snip


Lovely SAYL you've got there.


----------



## overclockerjames

behold.... triple 40" in eyefinity









oh and 45 square feet of desktop space






















what do i do with it? Anything I want







but a lot of this


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Moved out to a new place so it was time for a new desk... So here it is... The new CrazyCave spot:


----------



## RedScorch

A picture of my setup in my dorm.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Here is my current setup...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sd56tZ


love it. how are you liking the bifrost dac?


----------



## duckweedpb7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funkatronic*
> 
> Lovely SAYL you've got there.


Thank you! Its an awesome chair, so comfortable and breathable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> love it. how are you liking the bifrost dac?


Thanks, I appreciate it. The Bifrost is excellent. I will be honest I don't have a ton to compare it to in terms of high end audio equipment, but its excellent with the Asgard 2 and my hd650s.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Here is my current setup...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sd56tZ


Hey man that is a very nice setup you have there.









What monitor stand are you using? I'm deciding on getting one when I buy a new korean IPS but my monitors will all be different brands/size but yours works out well.


----------



## Rebellion88

I love the chair, minimal look but i bet its comfy as hell.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Hey man that is a very nice setup you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What monitor stand are you using? I'm deciding on getting one when I buy a new korean IPS but my monitors will all be different brands/size but yours works out well.


The arms that I am using are Ergotech Freedom Arms. They work really well for what they cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> I love the chair, minimal look but i bet its comfy as hell.


It is very comfortable. I was overjoyed when I found it on CL for cheap.


----------



## AsusFan30

Nothing to Brag about....
Intel I7 4790k.
Corsair H100i CPU Cooler.
Evga GTX-980 S.C. ACX 2.0 SLI.
16GB Kingston Hyper X Fury.
500GB Samsung 840 SSD.
2 TB 7200 RPM HD.
Corsair 540 Air.
Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller.

Roccat Isuki Keyboard.
Roccat XTD Mouse.
Bose Cinemate II Speaker System.

Asus 27in 120Hz 3D Monitor.
(2) 16 in AOC.

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## atarione

My desk :: pretty happy with my set up honestly...

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/SAM_1437_zpsmmlyzgwi.jpg.html


----------



## Kongslien

Taken a few days ago. Somehow managed to keep it that way







I also need to get new speakers, 'cause the connector to the subwoofer is about to die completely.
Moved the PS4 because it took too much space.
I also need a new mousepad as you can see. Thinking of getting a large one that would go under both mouse and keyboard.


----------



## overclockerjames




----------



## jonnyyxo

Small update









Sorry for the messy bed...




PC itself:



Raspberry Pi 2 running Kodi 14.2, connected with my old 19" Samsung Monitor


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*


So much OCN addiction, this man needs 5 screens of it at a time!!!!


----------



## shadow5555

Moved due to a much better job offer and city as well. This is my new living room/gaming room.computer room/theater all in one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

My setup.




The rig guts.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> So much OCN addiction, this man needs 5 screens of it at a time!!!!


Of course because there's so much goodness here


----------



## Shawn Gilronan

How many PCs are running those 5 monitors? Or are they all running off of one?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Gilronan*
> 
> How many PCs are running those 5 monitors? Or are they all running off of one?


two PCs



PC 1 = Cooler Master HAF XB EVO


PC 2 = NZXT H2


----------



## vanir1337

Current one. New mouse inc.


----------



## Farih

Shame this thread doesnt show my oldest picture's anymore








Would have been a great desk history backlog lol.

Went from this:


To this:


To now this:


----------



## atarione

is this what that whole Keyboad cat meme was about???









http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/keyboardCat_zpsgirnzawk.jpg.html


----------



## AsusFan30

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Shame this thread doesnt show my oldest picture's anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been a great desk history backlog lol.
> 
> Went from this:
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> To now this:


I like the "through the ages" montage, very nice. How do you like the auralex pads? I'm about to get some and was wondering if they're worth the price of admission.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I like the "through the ages" montage, very nice. How do you like the auralex pads? I'm about to get some and was wondering if they're worth the price of admission.


Tbh i reckon any other foam would have the same results.
It does dim/muffle/flatten the sound a bit, most noticeable in the higher frequencies.

I want to do the whole wall oneday but its not going to be from Auralex.
Others seem to sell the same stuff for half the price.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I like the "through the ages" montage, very nice. How do you like the auralex pads? I'm about to get some and was wondering if they're worth the price of admission.


Auralex mopads are worth it if you're producing or just want to angle your speakers up/down on a desk.


----------



## mtrx

More pics


http://imgur.com/P0SMf


----------



## Xylonjay

I have updated my setup once again


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> is this what that whole Keyboad cat meme was about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/keyboardCat_zpsgirnzawk.jpg.html


Nice set up. I would skin that cat if it ever got on my desk.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nice set up. I would skin that cat if it ever got on my desk.


I do like my desk quite a bit actually... the Cat (Fitz) is the best cat, he moved in of his own accord (abandoned his old house.. settled amicably with his previous owners) my wife was sick (she was going through chemo) this cat stated sneaking into the house to lay with her on the couch and made her feel much better... finally he just moved in entirely. I have always let my cats get up on my desk .. my old cat use to sleep on top of my computer all the time... Fitz doesn't scratch or in any other way harm anything he does rub his little cat face on stuff that is about it...I will move my beverage when he jumps up to avoid disaster.. but he is always welcome..

here he is checking out my Sony TA-N77ES (it is probably worth a bunch not entirely sure actually ..but a fair bit)

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/fitz2_zpsg9kyrkqa.jpg.html

blah blah any cat that helped my wife feel so much better can get up on whatever he wants however...oh right my wife is doing very well and is healthy and 3yrs cancer free now also.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> I do like my desk quite a bit actually... the Cat (Fitz) is the best cat, he moved in of his own accord (abandoned his old house.. settled amicably with his previous owners) my wife was sick (she was going through chemo) this cat stated sneaking into the house to lay with her on the couch and made her feel much better... finally he just moved in entirely. I have always let my cats get up on my desk .. my old cat use to sleep on top of my computer all the time... Fitz doesn't scratch or in any other way harm anything he does rub his little cat face on stuff that is about it...I will move my beverage when he jumps up to avoid disaster.. but he is always welcome..
> 
> here he is checking out my Sony TA-N77ES (it is probably worth a bunch not entirely sure actually ..but a fair bit)
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/fitz2_zpsg9kyrkqa.jpg.html
> 
> blah blah any cat that helped my wife feel so much better can get up on whatever he wants however...oh right my wife is doing very well and is healthy and 3yrs cancer free now also.


Cats are awesome. Glad to hear your wife is doing better. That is a great anecdote.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Cats are awesome. Glad to hear your wife is doing better. That is a great anecdote.


yes they are, my cat is hilarious he frequently headbutts my wife and knocks her glasses clean off her face doing it... he hates nothing more than laptops or tablets and will headbutt them out of the way to get you attention quite endearing (unless you are working







... but oh well). He has a scratching post and he tears the living heck out of that thing (actually on the 3rd one now over about 14~months) but he doesn't scratch anything else at all in the house. It is funny when he is on my desk he takes care not to step on my keyboard (he does walk across the wrist rest however) and he is careful not to knock anything over, for example he frequently goes between my DT880's and the little Minimus speaker not once has he even made the headphones wobble doing it.

Also thanks so much for the kind words about my wife.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> yes they are, my cat is hilarious he frequently headbutts my wife and knocks her glasses clean off her face doing it... he hates nothing more than laptops or tablets and will headbutt them out of the way to get you attention quite endearing (unless you are working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but oh well). He has a scratching post and he tears the living heck out of that thing (actually on the 3rd one now over about 14~months) but he doesn't scratch anything else at all in the house. It is funny when he is on my desk he takes care not to step on my keyboard (he does walk across the wrist rest however) and he is careful not to knock anything over, for example he frequently goes between my DT880's and the little Minimus speaker not once has he even made the headphones wobble doing it.
> 
> Also thanks so much for the kind words about my wife.


I have three cats and a dog. One of my cats is very affectionate and will headbutt you often if he likes you.

I am truly glad to hear that your wife is doing better, I recently lost a very good friend to cancer and it is horrible, wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Here is my setup


----------



## mwayne5

Couple of quick pictures. The desk is an Ikea Linnmon table top and the upper part is actually a shelf in the same color. I just added rubber feet to it so I could run my cables under it to keep my desk cleaner.

The headphones are the special edition Tan/Navy Audio-technica ATH-M50s and of course the always gorgeous and simplistic NCase M1.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

History of my setup


----------



## solheimhltv

Somewhat finished with my ghetto setup, sorry about the quality


----------



## ChronoBodi

Posting here, corner desk and everything, and yes I'm a southpaw.


----------



## axipher

Got around to cleaning my desk finally after months of electronics projects cluttering it all up. Nothing spectacular, but clean and lots of room for activities.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Posting here, corner desk and everything, and yes I'm a southpaw.


I should embrace my Southpawness, I'm letting the team down


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I should embrace my Southpawness, I'm letting the team down


you and me both brother... between sharing a computer at home as a kid and school and work... I guess I just adapted to the right handed oppression with my computer... I need to represent with left-handed set up I guess... every now and again, I actually give it a go (my mouse is ambidextrous (steelseries Sensei MLG) but after all this time adapting to the righty ways I end up giving up on it.

Someday Righty is going to pay......


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> you and me both brother... between sharing a computer at home as a kid and school and work... I guess I just adapted to the right handed oppression with my computer... I need to represent with left-handed set up I guess... every now and again, I actually give it a go (my mouse is ambidextrous (steelseries Sensei MLG) but after all this time adapting to the righty ways I end up giving up on it.
> 
> Someday Righty is going to pay......


I've got the pitchforks ready, whos got the torches


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I've got the pitchforks ready, whos got the torches


TEH REVOLUTION STARTS NOW.... /oh wait.. sorry someone just tapped my right shoulder (that is racist...oh wait is it???) and reminded me, they have us outnumbered about ~10 to 1... someone needs to make a virus that makes most of the babies from now on left handed??? that would learn them (righty that is).


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*


Holy monitors Batman!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> TEH REVOLUTION STARTS NOW.... /oh wait.. sorry someone just tapped my right shoulder *(that is racist...oh wait is it???)* and reminded me, they have us outnumbered about ~10 to 1... someone needs to make a virus that makes most of the babies from now on left handed??? that would learn them (righty that is).


No it's Rightist


----------



## duppex




----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Got around to cleaning my desk finally after months of electronics projects cluttering it all up. Nothing spectacular, but clean and lots of room for activities.


Awesome case


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Got around to cleaning my desk finally after months of electronics projects cluttering it all up. Nothing spectacular, but clean and lots of room for activities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice case indeed....is that the Electro Capacitive Royal Kludge Keyboard you have there??? if so how do you like it ?? And how do you find the build quality?


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> No it's Rightist


ah that makes sense









well as they say (and as usual by "they" I mean Mao Tse-tung ) : A Journey of 1000 miles begins with a single step.... the Revolution is at hand (get it???) my left handed friends Join me









http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/lefty_zpss6zsl4fj.jpg.html


----------



## mrtbahgs

I'm a righty, so I've never though much on this, figured now would be a good time to ask.

Do left handed setups also switch the mouse buttons so the inside ( closest to keyboard) button is your normal main clicker?

So basically whenever someone says "left click the icon" or "right click to bring up the menu" etc, they are simply ignoring all left handers since it would be backwards for them.

Or do you just use your middle finger as the primer clicking finger still utilizing the left button?

Also while on the topic, even though I hate trackball mice for just being awkward, does anyone make a left handed version? I doubt the market is big for them, but curious if someone was willing to make that offering.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I'm a righty, so I've never though much on this, figured now would be a good time to ask.
> 
> Do left handed setups also switch the mouse buttons so the inside ( closest to keyboard) button is your normal main clicker?
> 
> So basically whenever someone says "left click the icon" or "right click to bring up the menu" etc, they are simply ignoring all left handers since it would be backwards for them.
> 
> Or do you just use your middle finger as the primer clicking finger still utilizing the left button?
> 
> Also while on the topic, even though I hate trackball mice for just being awkward, does anyone make a left handed version? I doubt the market is big for them, but curious if someone was willing to make that offering.


\

Whenever I switched, it was the mirror image of RH, so the RH button was the main button


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I'm a righty, so I've never though much on this, figured now would be a good time to ask.
> 
> Do left handed setups also switch the mouse buttons so the inside ( closest to keyboard) button is your normal main clicker?
> 
> So basically whenever someone says "left click the icon" or "right click to bring up the menu" etc, they are simply ignoring all left handers since it would be backwards for them.
> 
> Or do you just use your middle finger as the primer clicking finger still utilizing the left button?
> 
> Also while on the topic, even though I hate trackball mice for just being awkward, does anyone make a left handed version? I doubt the market is big for them, but curious if someone was willing to make that offering.





Yea, the arrow keys is my WASD block, and my jump key is Num 0 and my crouch key is Ctrl Right.

the paging block above is for stuff like inventories, maps, leaning, whatever the game is. in BF4 i use it to drop ammo packs and stuff, usually on the End or PGDN key.

my right hand accesses Num pad 0, 1, and 4.

Right Shift, Enter, and the Slash key is also used as well.

Now, the mouse.

The two side buttons for my thumb is for meleeing and reloading, whereas the two buttons on top is for turning laser off or on and changing from full auto to single shot.

I change DPI by hitting the left side of the mouse's side buttons, up or down to change the sensitivity as needed.

Yes, its all reversed from righty setups, basically. the Mionix mouse takes care of it so that games do not get confused by lefty mouse as mouse 1 click goes to the right click button and mouse 2 click goes to the left button.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Got around to cleaning my desk finally after months of electronics projects cluttering it all up. Nothing spectacular, but clean and lots of room for activities.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome case
Click to expand...

Why thank you 

Been a while since it got a good photo op, need to move it to the other side of my desk though so you can see it's internal RGB lighting as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Got around to cleaning my desk finally after months of electronics projects cluttering it all up. Nothing spectacular, but clean and lots of room for activities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice case indeed....is that the Electro Capacitive Royal Kludge Keyboard you have there??? if so how do you like it ?? And how do you find the build quality?
Click to expand...

Thanks, and no, just the regular Greetech Red version RG-987. Great quality, keys have a little more wobble than my Filco Majestouch 2, but over all I much prefer this keyboard for gaming.


----------



## kjrayo18

Heres min


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Heres min


Nice and clean


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since it got a good photo op, need to move it to the other side of my desk though so you can see it's internal RGB lighting as well.
> 
> Thanks, and no, just the regular Greetech Red version RG-987. Great quality, keys have a little more wobble than my Filco Majestouch 2, but over all I much prefer this keyboard for gaming.


kewl... thank you for the info...if you don't mind however why do you prefer it to your Filco MT2??? if the Filco Full size or have different color switches? I ask because as you might have noticed from my pics I just got a Filco TKL MT2 (mx-reds) ... I am really liking mine I had been using either a Full size WASD V1 (mx-brown) or Rosewill RK9000RE (reds) previously really like the Filco and TKL form factor so far... so yeah just a bit curious what the Royal Kludge has going for it that is making your prefer it to your filco?


----------



## JoshuaB123

Currently my Setup: 

Sorry it's a bit dark but, there a black widow chroma, deathadder, A40s, and 24" monitor currently


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since it got a good photo op, need to move it to the other side of my desk though so you can see it's internal RGB lighting as well.
> 
> Thanks, and no, just the regular Greetech Red version RG-987. Great quality, keys have a little more wobble than my Filco Majestouch 2, but over all I much prefer this keyboard for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> kewl... thank you for the info...if you don't mind however why do you prefer it to your Filco MT2??? if the Filco Full size or have different color switches? I ask because as you might have noticed from my pics I just got a Filco TKL MT2 (mx-reds) ... I am really liking mine I had been using either a Full size WASD V1 (mx-brown) or Rosewill RK9000RE (reds) previously really like the Filco and TKL form factor so far... so yeah just a bit curious what the Royal Kludge has going for it that is making your prefer it to your filco?
Click to expand...

I just find the Greetech Reds of the Royal Kludge more comfortable for gaming but still prefer the Filco with Cherry Reds for long typing sessions at work.


----------



## WiLd FyeR




----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Holy monitors Batman!




































































































what good is a fast computer if all you have is one monitor?


----------



## Niteowl71

My first build/gaming rig......


----------



## Kongslien

Finally got a decent sized "mouse"pad.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a fast computer if all you have is one monitor?


True true


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Finally got a decent sized "mouse"pad.


Thats not a mouse pad that's a table cloth lol!


----------



## Kongslien

Advertised as a mousepad


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> My first build/gaming rig......


What mouse is that?


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What mouse is that?


Its a SS Kana v1


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

On my desk...


More on my desk...


Under my desk....


----------



## greg1184




----------



## DOS Chuck

And here's mine.......


The photo's on the wall are ORIGINAL prints of the Apollo 11 landing. Really.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

After the SO kicked me out of the living room, I was given a corner to do with as I wish. Finally found another use for my old bicycle stand!


----------



## hyperkite

I was looking at buying mousepad for my son and I like the size of yours.
Do you like the feel of this one? Also what size is it and the brand.
Thanks


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> I was looking at buying mousepad for my son and I like the size of yours.
> Do you like the feel of this one? Also what size is it and the brand.
> Thanks


Whose post are you replying to?
If me, it's the smallest Corsair pad they make, the MM200. I got it for US$10 at MicroCenter. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/corsair-vengeance-mm200-gaming-mouse-mat-standard-edition


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> I was looking at buying mousepad for my son and I like the size of yours.
> Do you like the feel of this one? Also what size is it and the brand.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose post are you replying to?
> If me, it's the smallest Corsair pad they make, the MM200. I got it for US$10 at MicroCenter. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/corsair-vengeance-mm200-gaming-mouse-mat-standard-edition
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Hogwasher

Got a CrossOver 40 inch 4K monitor

very nice would recommend


----------



## FadeToBright

Current setup, I need a bigger desk:


----------



## Pawelr98




----------



## ExpertFett

MOBO: Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 Killer z87
CPU: I7-4790k (4.7Ghz)
RAM: G.SKILL F3-1600C9S-8GXM Ripjaws X Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 1600MHz RAM
GPU1: MSI Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 twin frozr
GPU2: MSI Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 twin frozr
GPU3: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 SC 2.0
Radiator 1: XSPC EX360 High Performance Radiator
Radiator 2: XSPC EX360 High Performance Radiator
Radiator 3: XSPC EX240 High Performance Radiator
Reservior1: Primochill 240mm UV Green
Reservior2: Primochill 240mm UV Green
CPU Waterblock: EKWB Supremacy EVO
GPU Waterblock 1: EKWB MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G Full-Cover water block (with back plate)
GPU Waterblock 2: EKWB MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G Full-Cover water block (with back plate)
GPU Waterblock 3: XSPC Razor GTX 980 (with back plate)
Ram Waterblock: EK-RAM Monarch X4 Clean CSQ
PSU: Azza 1000W
SSD: Samsung 850 1TB
HDD: Western Digital Purple 4TB Surveillance HDD
Optical Drive: Asus BR-RW Drive
Fan Controller: Lamptron CW611 36W - 6 Channel Aluminum Liquid Cooling Controller
Fans: Air Series AF120 LED Purple Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan(x16)
Case: Haf 945 Stacker
Monitor 1: Dell P2415Q 4K UHD 24"
Monitor 2: Dell S2340M 23"
Monitor 3: Dell S2340M 23"
Keyboard: Stike 7 V.E.N.O.M.
Mouse: R.A.T 9 Wireless
Mousepad: FUNC Surface 1030XL
Headphones: Turtle Beach PX 22
HeadTracking: Track IR5
Webcam: Logitech 9000 Series
Receiver: Pioneer 7.1 Home Audio Reciever with 7 JBL speakers and Sony Subwoofer(using vanatec 7.1 usb audio adapter)
Validations:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2z5g00

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9eufy





Oh ya,and I managed this today,not sure how,lol


----------



## Lodbroke

My temporary gaming station, in the living room. The computer will be (literally) rolled to it's ordinary place, in my bedroom when the summer vacation is over.
Prefer the living room but a computer is not much of a decoration







The chairs is the guaranties for not spending to much at the computer... They are not comfy.


Cut the corners to much, when I choose the components for this computer, the OCZ Arc100 120GB SSD is just to small as the only storage. Swapped SSD with my laptop a 250GB 840EVO (Yes! I'm aware of the TLC-bug) the 840Evo was a second storage disk in the ASUS K56cb (instead of DVD-burner) in a HDD-caddy, with OCZ Agility3 60GB as primary disk OCZ Arc 100 will do good for that from now on..
*The Core 1300 case have only one flaw, in order to replace the 2,5" drive, you have to remove the PSU*










Not much of a gamer so the the wireless Logitech M325 and K360 (my favorites) mouse and Keyboard, does well enough for my gaming.
The grey mouse is for the HTPC, in the other side of the living room, next to it is a Bluetooth audio transmitter sending audio to the living room stereo.
The White/green thingy, is a Tick-picker (lots of naughty ticks this summer) and next to the comp is the culprit that brings them indoors, a much beloved cat.
Using the Samsung Data Migration software, to clone the OCZ Arc100 ssd to the Samsung 840Evo ssd.

The Gaming computer was built this spring/summer. In a Fractal Design Core1300 case, with a AMD FX-II 6350 CPU, MSI GTX970 4GB, 8GB 1600MHz RAM and a Fractal Design Integra M 550W PSU. Playing mostly World of Warships, World of Tanks and SuperTuxCart and my old Win95 game "Pro Pinball BigRaceUSA" but will test new games this fall.

The only storage (beside the DVD-burner) is now the Samsung 840Evo 250GB SSD. Other comps and the NAS solves the storage needs.
A Cooler Master 212Evo CPU cooler and Noctua case fans (the original Fractal Design 120mm where replaced as they had only 3-pins connectors).


----------



## rgrwng

Just got done cleaning my computer area


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## nooboc2012

current as of 24.7.15


----------



## AsusFan30

Here come the Haters as soon as I post this. I am prepared!?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> Here come the Haters as soon as I post this. I am prepared!?


People only hate on Alienware because we know there are better products for the same or less money.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> People only hate on Alienware because we know there are better products for the same or less money.


I'm hating on the Alienware AND the Bose... Buy Other Sound Equipment.


----------



## -c-j-r-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> Here come the Haters as soon as I post this. I am prepared!?


It doesn't matter what people think dude, as long as you are happy with your set-up


----------



## Micko

Got my 55" Samsung couple of days ago. Words can not describe how awesome is using this monster as a monitor.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 55" Samsung couple of days ago. Words can not describe how awesome is using this monster as a monitor.


Looks good!

You're not supposed to have speakers up against a wall like that so you get heavy reflections off the wall. You should move your desk or at least toe the speakers in a bit to reduce reflections.


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> You're not supposed to have speakers up against a wall like that so you get heavy reflections off the wall. You should move your desk or at least toe the speakers in a bit to reduce reflections.


Thanks.

I am also using this pc to watch the movies from my bed (from where the photo was taken). Due to space constraints I can't move my desk away from the wall any more so I toed the speakers in to accomodate my movie viewing position. Unfortunately that means I get less than optimal audio experience when sitting in front of the computer.









There's nothing I can do about that at the moment. Perhaps some day...


----------



## mistersprinkles

May I suggest 

??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

RIVBE Twinchillputer......


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> You're not supposed to have speakers up against a wall like that so you get heavy reflections off the wall. You should move your desk or at least toe the speakers in a bit to reduce reflections.


The only reflections would be from the speaker hitting the wall in front of it. Not the wall behind it.

Really only matters when you're in a studio setting where sound accuracy is more important for doing something like a Mix Down.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The only reflections would be from the speaker hitting the wall in front of it. Not the wall behind it.
> 
> Really only matters when you're in a studio setting where sound accuracy is more important for doing something like a Mix Down.


I was obviously talking about the wall directly beside the speaker


----------



## The Rene

Picked up a new case and cooling this week... So new case requires a new setup! the 540 is SO much lighter than my Fortress! even with every thing in it I think it weighs less than my empty FT02.
Once I get some issues dealt with on my link commander the lighting will be a lot different, as well as changing all the fans.
For now it's just a teaser shot of the desk setup, I want to wait till I have every thing else done for my mod and upgrades done before I post and shots of the inside.


----------



## pnoozi

mmmmm dat freshly windexed glass desk feel


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here's a night shot of my Battle Station.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Here's a night shot of my Battle Station.


Dig the Macross avatar!

Also, I'm digging all of these super-clean setups. I'm absolutely horrible at organizing my cables and such.
I feel like there's a kraken hanging off my desk!


----------



## EpicPie

Haven't posted in a while, here's my current setup.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> *Dig the Macross avatar!*
> 
> Also, I'm digging all of these super-clean setups. I'm absolutely horrible at organizing my cables and such.
> I feel like there's a kraken hanging off my desk!


Thank you!


----------



## vanir1337

Right now.


----------



## By-Tor

Did a little desk cable management last night...

Before


After


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little desk cable management last night...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


Really nice work under your desk there. The pvc works wonders.


----------



## EpicPie

That cable management though. ?


----------



## bluedevil

Literally just finished it minutes ago.







Very happy.


----------



## By-Tor

Before adding the second video card.



After adding the second video card


----------



## -c-j-r-

Finally thought i would get my ass in gear and upload some pictures of my set-up, i am currently residing in the living room with the wife.

The cables coming from the PC are the USB extender so i can play games on the couch and a 15m HDMI cable to connect to the 50" tv (she is gettting old now, had her for 7 years







).

If any one is interested in the case it is the Thermaltake Core v21 honestly my favorite case i have owned, just has that certain look about it!


----------



## rck1984

Setup overview at night:



My system in detail:


----------



## HITTI

New Acer XB240H.
Before:









After:


----------



## Gunfire

Tried out an Eyefinity set-up for a while, just isn't my thing.

Gonna go down to a single 1440p something, maybe an ultra-wide.. Haven't really decided yet.

Here she is after a good dusting, and yes I do keep it this clean 24/7


----------



## HITTI

I had my setup against the wall for years. Really depressing. Dunno how ppl have it like that. I had to have a window in front of me. One page back u can see.

http://www.overclock.net/t/662205/post-a-pic-of-your-setup/5310#post_24345007


----------



## sbrochew

Just got my system back up and running after some upgrades!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Tried out an Eyefinity set-up for a while, just isn't my thing.
> 
> Gonna go down to a single 1440p something, maybe an ultra-wide.. Haven't really decided yet.
> 
> Here she is after a good dusting, and yes I do keep it this clean 24/7


This past weekend I gave eyefinity a go using 3-24" monitors in portrait playing BF4 and Witcher 3. It was neat, but just not for me I guess.

Thinking about going 1440 with the BenQ 144hz monitor.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Tried out an Eyefinity set-up for a while, just isn't my thing.
> 
> Gonna go down to a single 1440p something, maybe an ultra-wide.. Haven't really decided yet.
> 
> Here she is after a good dusting, and yes I do keep it this clean 24/7


I read somewhere serial killers often keep their homes clean like this 24/7. Nice setup, but I got my eye on you for sure.


----------



## sbrochew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I read somewhere serial killers often keep their homes clean like this 24/7. Nice setup, but I got my eye on you for sure.


Ha! Thanks! Yeah I got a bit of an OCD. Clean desk and clean desktop (hate icons on my desktop, that's what RocketDock is for). Hard to keep clean with three kids!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

My phones not got the best camera, and I cant be bothered to charge up the misses' SLR right now but here's a couple of mine, all in my sig rig apart from the Galaxy Tab S.

Fairly humble compared to some in here, but I like it.







Also I haven't seen anyone else with a wrist sock, whats with that ?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My phones not got the best camera, and I cant be bothered to charge up the misses' SLR right now but here's a couple of mine, all in my sig rig apart from the Galaxy Tab S.
> 
> Fairly humble compared to some in here, but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I haven't seen anyone else with a wrist sock, whats with that ?


Oh very fancy, I bet during the holidays you swap it out too, like little christmas trees or a reindeer pattern to be festive and support the wrist.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Oh very fancy, I bet during the holidays you swap it out too, like little christmas trees or a reindeer pattern to be festive and support the wrist.


No. The sock doesn't change, It just _is_.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I read somewhere serial killers often keep their homes clean like this 24/7. Nice setup, but I got my eye on you for sure.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This past weekend I gave eyefinity a go using 3-24" monitors in portrait playing BF4 and Witcher 3. It was neat, but just not for me I guess.
> 
> Thinking about going 1440 with the BenQ 144hz monitor.


After i went with surround, i cannot really game OR work on single screen anymore. I find myself avoiding any game that must be played on a single screen. Fortunately a lot of older games can be made to work. Of course, everyones different.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> After i went with surround, i cannot really game OR work on single screen anymore. I find myself avoiding any game that must be played on a single screen. Fortunately a lot of older games can be made to work. Of course, everyones different.


This is pretty much how i feel.


----------



## DarkReign32

Here are some pics of my setup.


----------



## jonnyyxo

Got my girlfriend a DSLR for her birthday and I needed to try it out first









Moved by desk to the other wall now so that windowsill isn't in the way anymore.










LEDs color is changing, thanks to IKEA


















With flash.










The PC itself.

Tried some close up shots:




























Hope you enjoy


----------



## caliking420

Finally got a Egrotech stand for my monitors







so much better than the foam

before


After


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Finally got a Egrotech stand for my monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much better than the foam
> 
> before
> 
> 
> After


Very nice!. My stand is one of the cheaper ones but it works great none the less and it really does give a better experience. I fabricated a mount off the center tube for a +1 monitor and have enjoyed that a lot as well. I run all my system monitoring software there while playing or working. I didnt use the stand for it however, i drilled the hole through the desk and mounted it with the washer and nut.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Crysis 1 in 4K + Master-Mod...oh ma gawd that looks sweeeet


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Finally got a Egrotech stand for my monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much better than the foam
> 
> before
> 
> 
> After


You should be ashamed of yourself, turning your back on the master foam race.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Very nice!. My stand is one of the cheaper ones but it works great none the less and it really does give a better experience. I fabricated a mount off the center tube for a +1 monitor and have enjoyed that a lot as well. I run all my system monitoring software there while playing or working. I didnt use the stand for it however, i drilled the hole through the desk and mounted it with the washer and nut.


Yeah, this stand kind of hurt the bank account







(for a stand at least). If I'm not mistaken, this stand has a +1 attachment you can buy.
But i agree, the experience is just that much better now. I couldn't get my monitors to line up right before this and it always bothered the hell out of me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself, turning your back on the master foam race.


They had to go


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah, this stand kind of hurt the bank account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for a stand at least). If I'm not mistaken, this stand has a +1 attachment you can buy.
> But i agree, the experience is just that much better now. I couldn't get my monitors to line up right before this and it always bothered the hell out of me
> They had to go


I didnt use the base for the stand is what i meant to say. I looked at the one you got but couldnt drop that much on it at the time. I got it on sale for ~$90. Forgive the bad cellphone pic

I originally had the 3 monitors spread across two desks which were the same height ironically but it obviously wasnt the most attractive or convenient setup.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I didnt use the base for the stand is what i meant to say. I looked at the one you got but couldnt drop that much on it at the time. I got it on sale for ~$90. Forgive the bad cellphone pic
> 
> I originally had the 3 monitors spread across two desks which were the same height ironically but it obviously wasnt the most attractive or convenient setup.


This is the monitor setup I was thinking about doing and using this stand.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quad-LCD-Monitor-Desk-Stand-Mount-Free-Standing-3-1-4-Screens-upto-24-/191167271263?hash=item2c8275115f

I would like to find this setup that clamps to the desk like my current 2 monitor mount does now.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This is the monitor setup I was thinking about doing and using this stand.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quad-LCD-Monitor-Desk-Stand-Mount-Free-Standing-3-1-4-Screens-upto-24-/191167271263?hash=item2c8275115f
> 
> I would like to find this setup that clamps to the desk like my current 2 monitor mount does now.


There are some out there that clamp to the desk for this setup. They have a bit of everything here, can only vouch for the one have though.
http://shop.easymountlcd.com/LCD-Monitor-Stands_c2.htm
His prices have definitely come down since I bought mine.
As for the configuration though, I love it.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah, this stand kind of hurt the bank account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for a stand at least). If I'm not mistaken, this stand has a +1 attachment you can buy.
> But i agree, the experience is just that much better now. I couldn't get my monitors to line up right before this and it always bothered the hell out of me
> They had to go


I definitely wouldnt have fooled with fabbing up the mount and extension for the 4th screen if his stuff had been this cheap back when i got my stand!




Heck i spent 3/4 that in fuel running to Lowes to get the parts.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I didnt use the base for the stand is what i meant to say. I looked at the one you got but couldnt drop that much on it at the time. I got it on sale for ~$90. Forgive the bad cellphone pic
> 
> I originally had the 3 monitors spread across two desks which were the same height ironically but it obviously wasnt the most attractive or convenient setup.


Yeah, that looks really good. How is that stand holding up to the weight of the monitors? Because I've read the cheaper ones tend to sag.

And a +1 is defiantly my next buy.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah, that looks really good. How is that stand holding up to the weight of the monitors? Because I've read the cheaper ones tend to sag.
> 
> And a +1 is defiantly my next buy.


Again, all I can speak for is this model, but it has no sag, is quite sturdy. I have 3 24s and a 23 on top. If i had a complaint, the only weak spot is the single screw that holds the angle of the screen on the ball/tilt/swivel joints for each screen. Its tiny and if you get to crazy you could strip it. I didnt, but I can see how someone could if they were not paying attention.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Bringing new life to my ancient rig with a new liquid cooling setup


__
https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut


__
https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Bringing new life to my ancient rig with a new liquid cooling setup
> 
> *snip*


How are you liking that MX Master? I've seen some really mixed review on it...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> How are you liking that MX Master? I've seen some really mixed review on it...


I mainly use my PC for photo editing, surfing the net, and coding so the I love it. I have big hands and it feels very comfortable. The free spin mouse wheel is god sent. I can flick the wheel and stop it on a dime to breeze through documents. The gesture button is cool. I have mine set to forward and backward but I'm not sure I would replace it with a dedicated button. The dedicated forward and back buttons are a bit too small for my liking. I have a fat thumb so it's difficult for me to tell which I'm pressing so I have both buttons set to back. The horizontal scroll wheel is really nice and smooth. I don't like using browsers in full screen mode so it comes in handy very often. Battery life is also very good. Seems like I'm charging the mouse every other week or so. The bulk of my time with the mouse is spent editing photos and it definitely does not disappoint even when it comes down to detail work when I'm doing touch ups. It's responsive and it goes exactly where I want it to.

In terms of gaming performance, I'm a very casual gamer but my line up of games are varied (FPS, MMO, RTS) and the mouse seems to perform just fine for gaming. I came from a Razer Mamba and trying both mice back to back, I can't really tell the difference in terms of responsiveness. Then again, I'm not a serious gamer so you should take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I mainly use my PC for photo editing, surfing the net, and coding so the I love it. I have big hands and it feels very comfortable. The free spin mouse wheel is god sent. I can flick the wheel and stop it on a dime to breeze through documents. The gesture button is cool. I have mine set to forward and backward but I'm not sure I would replace it with a dedicated button. The dedicated forward and back buttons are a bit too small for my liking. I have a fat thumb so it's difficult for me to tell which I'm pressing so I have both buttons set to back. The horizontal scroll wheel is really nice and smooth. I don't like using browsers in full screen mode so it comes in handy very often. Battery life is also very good. Seems like I'm charging the mouse every other week or so. The bulk of my time with the mouse is spent editing photos and it definitely does not disappoint even when it comes down to detail work when I'm doing touch ups. It's responsive and it goes exactly where I want it to.
> 
> In terms of gaming performance, I'm a very casual gamer but my line up of games are varied (FPS, MMO, RTS) and the mouse seems to perform just fine for gaming. I came from a Razer Mamba and trying both mice back to back, I can't really tell the difference in terms of responsiveness. Then again, I'm not a serious gamer so you should take that with a grain of salt.


I'd actually be mainly using if like yourself so that's actually pretty helpful, thanks!


----------



## brazilianloser

Updated most of my setup... So here it goes some photos.


----------



## ITAngel

Nice setup there brazilianloser, I will post my setup soon. Still working on my room for my studio but nothing very amazing is a small room to do some jamming.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Nice setup there brazilianloser, I will post my setup soon. Still working on my room for my studio but nothing very amazing is a small room to do some jamming.


Thanks, good luck and can't wait to see it.


----------



## wickedout

Nice set up brazilianloser. Can't wait to have my done. It's a work in progress. It's an expensive hobby. But I love it. But we the to game! And whatever it is we do.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Nice set up brazilianloser. Can't wait to have my done. It's a work in progress. It's an expensive hobby. But I love it. But we the to game! And whatever it is we do.


Thanks you. Yeap expansive indeed. Don't forget to post it when complete.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Thanks you. Yeap expansive indeed. Don't forget to post it when complete.


Thanks man. I'll post pictures once it's complete.


----------



## XRogerX

well here is mine
this is my Streaming Center on the left side
and on the right Side is the Wifes , there where shes does her live
Radio broadcast Shows
we call this the Command Center

what do you guys think


----------



## Funkatronic

Here's mine, please excuse the horrible under-the-desk cable management (that needs to be worked on) :


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funkatronic*
> 
> Here's mine, please excuse the horrible under-the-desk cable management (that needs to be worked on) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad man. But yeah cable management can be tricky but doesn't' look like you got that much going on back there. So a few under desk clips and some zip ties and you should be set.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Not bad man. But yeah cable management can be tricky but doesn't' look like you got that much going on back there. So a few under desk clips and some zip ties and you should be set.


With a wooden desk like his, there are quite a few very nice options for cable management. Zip ties, hot glue, IKEA racks, a little time and some sweat and it'll be nice and tidy.


----------



## Narcotics2k12

This is my setup! It's a bit of a mix match as I'm working on upgrading it in time.

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/alchemy85/media/DSCF6028_zpsut17crsk.jpg.html

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/alchemy85/media/DSCF6055_zps9ea52rwk.jpg.html

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/alchemy85/media/DSCF6059_zpsunygbzay.jpg.html


----------



## nasmith2000

My setup after an upgrade to 34" dell ultrawide/980ti sli.


----------



## Ultisym

I love those new wiiiiiiidddddddde screens.







They arent quite wide enough to make me toss the surround setup......but they are getting there.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I love those new wiiiiiiidddddddde screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arent quite wide enough to make me toss the surround setup......but they are getting there.


Yeah I'm in love. Never had a surround setup so this is new territory for me.


----------



## wickedout

Bits and pieces now of my rig. Working on it now! Should be done later today. At least the desk works flawlessly. Was easy to put together. Now the real work begins.


----------



## DR4G00N

My setup. Nothing special but it does it's job quite well.

Monitor: 25UM57-P Ultrawide
KB: Thermaltake Challenger
Mouse: Evga Torq X3
Controllers: Logitech G27 & Wingman Force 3D.
Speakers & Sub: Some crappy Cyber Acoustics gear.
Headphones: Turtle Beach X12 <--









The Rig is "The Banshee" in my sig.

The pics aren't great I know but I blame that on my basements lighting.












Colour matching for the rig is almost complete, just need to get some Orange & black sleeved cables form cablemod and a few black heatsinks for the ram to make them blend in better.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/iprITILnj

Mine for now, will be geting a much bigger screen in the future.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I love those new wiiiiiiidddddddde screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arent quite wide enough to make me toss the surround setup......but they are getting there.


I'm with you on that one


----------



## brazilianloser

Just waiting on prices do decline a bit though. Because paying up to 1k for a monitor just to get that nice wide space and curve is just too much for me.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Just waiting on prices do decline a bit though. Because paying up to 1k for a monitor just to get that nice wide space and curve is just too much for me.


Picked up mine on Amazon for $730, and I heard it was recently on NewEgg in the high 600s


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Bits and pieces now of my rig. Working on it now! Should be done later today. At least the desk works flawlessly. Was easy to put together. Now the real work begins.


You have impeccable chassis tastes sir. I love that case.


----------



## wickedout

It's coming to life, more pictures later. Lol!


----------



## wickedout

She's all done now. Finally. Now it's time to get her stable. Time to benchmark.


----------



## Jump3r

Still filling up that server rack slowly


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcotics2k12*
> 
> This is my setup! It's a bit of a mix match as I'm working on upgrading it in time.
> 
> http://s844.photobucket.com/user/alchemy85/media/DSCF6028_zpsut17crsk.jpg.html
> 
> http://s844.photobucket.com/user/alchemy85/media/DSCF6055_zps9ea52rwk.jpg.html
> 
> http://s844.photobucket.com/user/alchemy85/media/DSCF6059_zpsunygbzay.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> My setup after an upgrade to 34" dell ultrawide/980ti sli.


How do you guys like the Dell U3415W? I'm aiming to buy one soon. I currently have 3 U2414H's, but, I really dislike the bezels and all things that come along with trying to use multiple monitors for gaming. Plus I rarely use my third screen, so I'm looking to sell my current 3 and just buy one U3415W.

Here's a picture of the current set up, I moved so it's a bit temporary. Might take a newer picture tonight


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> My setup after an upgrade to 34" dell ultrawide/980ti sli.


Nice CM690II! That was my very first case and I still have it sitting on my floor!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> She's all done now. Finally. Now it's time to get her stable. Time to benchmark.


I want your case







Never thought I would give up my HAF 932 but you have shown me a new love. Price checked it and WOW WOW WOW I could cry. Beautiful build btw


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> How do you guys like the Dell U3415W? I'm aiming to buy one soon. I currently have 3 U2414H's, but, I really dislike the bezels and all things that come along with trying to use multiple monitors for gaming. Plus I rarely use my third screen, so I'm looking to sell my current 3 and just buy one U3415W.
> 
> Here's a picture of the current set up, I moved so it's a bit temporary. Might take a newer picture tonight


I'm loving it...a good bit of realestate for multitasking and gaming, but not too wide that you have to physically turn your head (I sit about 2.5-3ft away). It has the right amount of curve to where it's almost unoticeable as you stare at the screen from the front. It doesn't get as hot as my dell u2711, which is nice, too. I bought it 2-3 weeks ago off amazon for $740 I believe. I will never go back.

Edit-btw I love your setup/room. i think an ultrawide would look great on your desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice CM690II! That was my very first case and I still have it sitting on my floor!


Thanks, it's been a great case and I've jammed a ton in there---a 240ml radiator, 1050watt psu, two gtx 980ti hybrids, 1 cdr, 1 bdr, 1 hdd, 3 ssds, fan controller, and a total of ten fans (including the push/pull on radiator and 980ti hybrid fans). not bad for a midsized case!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I want your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I would give up my HAF 932 but you have shown me a new love. Price checked it and WOW WOW WOW I could cry. Beautiful build btw


It's an incredible case. And it's well loved by me of course. If you get one your going to love it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I'm loving it...a good bit of realestate for multitasking and gaming, but too wide that you have to physically turn your head (I sit about 2.5-3ft away). It has the right amount of curve to where it's almost unoticeable as you stare at the screen from the front. It doesn't get as hot as my dell u2711, which is nice, too. I bought it 2-3 weeks ago off amazon for $740 I believe. I will never go back.
> 
> Edit-btw I love your setup/room. i think an ultrawide would look great on your desk.


Thanks! I'm hoping to spruce it up with a few changes. I need to unpack my headphone amp, probably changing the lamp (same style, but maybe a red shade instead), changing the case, and that's probably it.

Glad to have some feedback. I used to have a U2711 also, until my little sister broke it. Long story. But, glad you like it. I hope to be getting it within a month or two.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping to spruce it up with a few changes. I need to unpack my headphone amp, probably changing the lamp (same style, but maybe a red shade instead), changing the case, and that's probably it.
> 
> Glad to have some feedback. I used to have a U2711 also, until my little sister broke it. Long story. But, glad you like it. I hope to be getting it within a month or two.


awesome! btw, there was a typo in my post--i meant that the ultrawide is NOT so wide that you have to physically turn your head (sitting 2.5 to 3 ft away). It's a perfect monitor, I think.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> awesome! btw, there was a typo in my post--i meant that the ultrawide is NOT so wide that you have to physically turn your head (sitting 2.5 to 3 ft away). It's a perfect monitor, I think.


I figured that's what you meant! I sit a bit further back, more like 3-4 ft away I believe. So it should be perfect.

I'll report back soon!


----------



## S-Line

This is the setup I'm working with since Saturday. I just picked up a open box Dell U3415W from Microcenter for $722.96. Perfect condition and everything was missing. Since I bumped up to 1440p Ultrawide, I picked up a open box 980Ti SC from there as well for $611.

Gaming on this monitor is jaw dropping. I was aiming for a 27" 1440p, but I'm glad I went this route. As you can see it is my main monitor sitting next to a Dell S2415H.

PC Specs:
i7 2600k @4.4
16GB Corsair Vengence RAM
128GB Crucial M4 SSD (OS)
500GB Seagate HD (Apps & Downloads)
2TB Seagatge HD (Games)
EVGA 980 Ti SC w/ Backplate
Corsair Air 540 Case
Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard
Steel Series Rival Mouse
Logitech G633 Artemis Spectrum Headset


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> This is the setup I'm working with since Saturday. I just picked up a open box Dell U3415W from Microcenter for $722.96. Perfect condition and everything was missing. Since I bumped up to 1440p Ultrawide, I picked up a open box 980Ti SC from there as well for $611.
> 
> Gaming on this monitor is jaw dropping. I was aiming for a 27" 1440p, but I'm glad I went this route. As you can see it is my main monitor sitting next to a Dell S2415H.
> 
> PC Specs:
> i7 2600k @4.4
> 16GB Corsair Vengence RAM
> 128GB Crucial M4 SSD (OS)
> 500GB Seagate HD (Apps & Downloads)
> 2TB Seagatge HD (Games)
> EVGA 980 Ti SC w/ Backplate
> Corsair Air 540 Case
> Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard
> Steel Series Rival Mouse
> Logitech G633 Artemis Spectrum Headset


i am curious about ur build

does ur cpu bottle neck the gpu?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Older photo, but this is my setup, specs in signature:



And this is for Bleach fans, my precious:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fido

And this is for Bleach fans, my precious:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






[/quote]

so every time u overclock and about to run a benchmark







ramp up the fans full speed and Say "Bankai ! "


----------



## S-Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i am curious about ur build
> 
> does ur cpu bottle neck the gpu?


Kind of, sandybridge still holds it own with the newest architectures. I do plan on upgrading to Haswell or Skylake very soon but only because I'm handing this over to my kids......but they won't be getting my 980 Ti!

I should actually mention that this Z67 chipset with a 2nd genration CPU only allows my GPU to run @ PCI-E 2.0x16 and not 3.0x16. So the CPU is actually holding me back in general which is why I really want to upgrade now so I can unlock the full potential of the GPU.


----------



## GoLDii3




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm sure I posted these way earlier in this thread but I just wanted to celebrate my good old rig which is going on 4 years old now:


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm sure I posted these way earlier in this thread but I just wanted to celebrate my good old rig which is going on 4 years old now:


Now that's bloody insane, wow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Now that's bloody insane, wow.


Thanks man! No where near as crazy as the builds we see with regularity these days, what with the proclivity of acrylic tubing and whatnot , but back in 2012 this rig was decently cutting edge if I do say so myself!







Anyway, she's still going strong and I still love looking at it every single day!


----------



## StillClock1

Bravo man, very well done. I hope to reach that point in the next few years, but am building up to it slowly.

One thing I am curious about is if you've had to clean/flush out your loop at all in the past three years.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ive changed coolant and tubing 3 times since building it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> You have impeccable chassis tastes sir. I love that case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Literally just finished it minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy.


Epic wire management and an epic power supply.


----------



## tomytom99

Here's a link to the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1332449/whata-trooper-corner-pics/
Sorry that the pictures are of the old configuration, but I'll get some new ones later.


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> This is the setup I'm working with since Saturday. I just picked up a open box Dell U3415W from Microcenter for $722.96. Perfect condition and everything was missing. Since I bumped up to 1440p Ultrawide, I picked up a open box 980Ti SC from there as well for $611.
> 
> Gaming on this monitor is jaw dropping. I was aiming for a 27" 1440p, but I'm glad I went this route. As you can see it is my main monitor sitting next to a Dell S2415H.
> 
> PC Specs:
> i7 2600k @4.4
> 16GB Corsair Vengence RAM
> 128GB Crucial M4 SSD (OS)
> 500GB Seagate HD (Apps & Downloads)
> 2TB Seagatge HD (Games)
> EVGA 980 Ti SC w/ Backplate
> Corsair Air 540 Case
> Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard
> Steel Series Rival Mouse
> Logitech G633 Artemis Spectrum Headset


First off I love the setup looks so clean.

Question, I really love the desk could you provide a link as to where to buy it at?

I have a realspace with hutch and I am not a fan. Cheap wood


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> This is the setup I'm working with since Saturday. I just picked up a open box Dell U3415W from Microcenter for $722.96. Perfect condition and everything was missing. Since I bumped up to 1440p Ultrawide, I picked up a open box 980Ti SC from there as well for $611.
> 
> Gaming on this monitor is jaw dropping. I was aiming for a 27" 1440p, but I'm glad I went this route. As you can see it is my main monitor sitting next to a Dell S2415H.
> 
> PC Specs:
> i7 2600k @4.4
> 16GB Corsair Vengence RAM
> 128GB Crucial M4 SSD (OS)
> 500GB Seagate HD (Apps & Downloads)
> 2TB Seagatge HD (Games)
> EVGA 980 Ti SC w/ Backplate
> Corsair Air 540 Case
> Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard
> Steel Series Rival Mouse
> Logitech G633 Artemis Spectrum Headset


I have the same ikea table in the same color with the same legs. Be careful with it. It's just veneers over a cardboard honeycomb center.


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> I have the same ikea table in the same color with the same legs. Be careful with it. It's just veneers over a cardboard honeycomb center.


Could you provide a link please


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Epic wire management and an epic power supply.


Thanks!


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Could you provide a link please


http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S09932653/

Don't ask me how to pronounce it.


----------



## Kongslien

Got the exact same table in white.


----------



## brazilianloser

Ikea wood counter tops with their desk legs are much more worth the money.


----------



## 1Scotty1

I posted 3 weeks ago here showing my entire desk+PC setup, now here is the inside of the beast







Need to tidy up the tubing from the Hybrid and add a backplate and that should be it I guess


----------



## Piciato

sneak peek of my build. will take a better pics for the rest of the setup, since im using a camera phone. will post better pic later on!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Still rockin plp...wish dell would come out with an ultrawide with 1600p


----------



## Kongslien

Shot with a potato in bad lighting. Not much change since last i posted except for speakers and "customized" keycaps on the keyboard.


----------



## bluedevil

New table I made...


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> New table I made...


Looks good, what is the height of the table?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Looks good, what is the height of the table?


About 29.5" tall.


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> New table I made...


I totally dig that Rick Grimes action figure !


----------



## mistersprinkles

You only have FIVE monitors in your office? What a nub....


----------



## Vintage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> New table I made...


Looks awesome! How did you make it?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vintage*
> 
> Looks awesome! How did you make it?


36"x80" door slab + black piping. Spent about $150.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 36"x80" door slab + black piping. Spent about $150.


Yeah man a lot of people don't see that simple solution when it comes to desks. Door slabs as long as you get a solid core door... Kitchen countertops are another great option. Got three desks in my room right now that are made from three Countertops from Ikea and their cheap legs. Each desk cost me less than a $100. Now try to find a 6ft wide desk that is sturdy enough to hold a full blown system that costs that much.

Good stuff bluedevil.


----------



## ZeroVision

My setup at this moment build into a desk.


----------



## StillClock1

Saw a great idea online that inspired me to go the carbon fiber route.


Went down to 3x1 monitors as the R9 295x2 really can't push 5x1 portrait well enough.


----------



## AsusFan30

Alienware 17 R2-(2) 512GB M.2 Sata SSD, I7 4710HQ (3,7 GHz), GTX 970M 3GB, 16GB DDR3 Kingston Hyper X
Alienware Graphics Amplifier (GTX 980 Ti)
(2) Mimo 7" LCD Monitor
28" Samsung 4K Monitor
Roccat Isku FX Multicolor Gaming Keyboard
Roccat Kone XTD Optical Gaming Mouse
Razer Chroma LED Mousepad
Bose Cinemate II Speakers
Astro A50 Headset


----------



## Solvexx

My set-up.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroVision*
> 
> 
> 
> My setup at this moment build into a desk.


That is very nice.....I considered the Desk Case from Lian Li, but thought I've spent enough lol

Here is the state of my setup atm lol I shall update when I finally finish it.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroVision*
> 
> 
> 
> My setup at this moment build into a desk.


Wow, which desk is that? My dream is to build a desk PC!


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroVision*
> 
> 
> 
> My setup at this moment build into a desk.


Something moved in my pants when I saw that picture. How do you like that monitor? It's the 2560X1080 29" LG right? 60Hz IPS? I might buy it.

BTW with small speakers like that which are highly directional, you want them angled in towards your head, not angled out. You're killing the sweet spot if you do that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Ikea wood counter tops with their desk legs are much more worth the money.


If you have an Ikea nearby. I wanted to get the Gerton top, but the shipping was astronomical. Gerton table top - $89.99, Shipping - $349.00, Total - $438.99

I ended up buying a Grizzly 60" x 30" x 1 3/4" maple butcher block workbench top (basically the same size as the Ikea Gerton) for $250 shipped off Amazon. They were the same price as buying directly from Grizzly at the time, I went with Amazon in case it was damaged in shipping since I had never bought from Grizzly.

They are $15 off now at Grizzly

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Solid-Maple-Workbench-Top-60-Wide-x-30-Deep-x-1-3-4-Thick/G9914

Which puts it almost exactly $200 cheaper than the Ikea table top to my door.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If you have an Ikea nearby. I wanted to get the Gerton top, but the shipping was astronomical. Gerton table top - $89.99, Shipping - $349.00, Total - $438.99
> 
> I ended up buying a Grizzly 60" x 30" x 1 3/4" maple butcher block workbench top (basically the same size as the Ikea Gerton) for $250 shipped off Amazon. They were the same price as buying directly from Grizzly at the time, I went with Amazon in case it was damaged in shipping since I had never bought from Grizzly.
> 
> They are $15 off now at Grizzly
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Solid-Maple-Workbench-Top-60-Wide-x-30-Deep-x-1-3-4-Thick/G9914
> 
> Which puts it almost exactly $200 cheaper than the Ikea table top to my door.


Understood. I had to drive almost three hours to get my setup but it was worth it. Because we also got other furniture on the trip as well.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I have quite a few Ikea Kallax units and really like them, the shipping on those is really reasonable. Not sure why the Gerton top was so expensive, my guess is a calculated UPS rate based on size/weight vs motor freight for the Grizzly. That, and I live off the beaten path, but can receive motor freight shipments to my work address. We get a lot of motor freight.

I hope to finish the Grizzly based desk over the Thanksgiving weekend, I'll post pics when it's finished. It's a nice slab o' wood


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I have quite a few Ikea Kallax units and really like them, the shipping on those is really reasonable. Not sure why the Gerton top was so expensive, my guess is a calculated UPS rate based on size/weight vs motor freight for the Grizzly. That, and I live off the beaten path, but can receive motor freight shipments to my work address. We get a lot of motor freight.
> 
> I hope to finish the Grizzly based desk over the Thanksgiving weekend, I'll post pics when it's finished. It's a nice slab o' wood


They don't ship the tabletops through regular means I am pretty sure hence the ridiculous price.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/p8aWZLWDj

With new monitor, Dell S2716DG.. might pick up some other bits tomorrow depending on the deals.


----------



## ZeroVision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Something moved in my pants when I saw that picture. How do you like that monitor? It's the 2560X1080 29" LG right? 60Hz IPS? I might buy it.
> 
> BTW with small speakers like that which are highly directional, you want them angled in towards your head, not angled out. You're killing the sweet spot if you do that.


Yes its a LG 29 2560x1080 ^^. Could buy it cheap and really love it. The speakers look like they angle out but there abit curved.


----------



## Baelog

I had to move my PC to my room to record directly to it (was either move pc or drums...), and I learned this with cable management: tidy cables = faster re-setup.
Stool might seem a little silly but it works quite well for work (for movies I stream to TV in comfy living room). I include a shot of my drum setup for funsies...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AsusFan30

Got my New Gaming Chair Today. Don't mind the Christmas Tree☃?

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my New Gaming Chair Today. Don't mind the Christmas Tree☃?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


Nice! I've never really seen the point in "gaming chairs" but it looks nice.. what are the 2 smaller screens you have down there? I see they are showing software for your pc while you're playing games or whatnot, just curious as to what they are.. I like that a lot lol


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my New Gaming Chair Today. Don't mind the Christmas Tree☃?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I've never really seen the point in "gaming chairs" but it looks nice.. what are the 2 smaller screens you have down there? I see they are showing software for your pc while you're playing games or whatnot, just curious as to what they are.. I like that a lot lol
Click to expand...

Thanks?I had 2 Disks removed from my Spine in April, so I needed some serious lower back support, and this does the trick. The 2 small screens I use for my Teamspeak, so i can glance to see if i am not sure who is talking. on the other screen i usually have my steam friends up, and chat while in game.

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> Thanks?I had 2 Disks removed from my Spine in April, so I needed some serious lower back support, and this does the trick. The 2 small screens I use for my Teamspeak, so i can glance to see if i am not sure who is talking. on the other screen i usually have my steam friends up, and chat while in game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


Ah that's cool, but what are they? Like brand or model etc? I'd like to have 3 27" screens lol but I Think having 2 smaller ones to use for miscellaneous programs would be cool..


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> Thanks?I had 2 Disks removed from my Spine in April, so I needed some serious lower back support, and this does the trick. The 2 small screens I use for my Teamspeak, so i can glance to see if i am not sure who is talking. on the other screen i usually have my steam friends up, and chat while in game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


Name on screens ?


----------



## cravinmild

they look like tablets, me wants to do that as well


----------



## mrtbahgs

It might be a MIMO monitor, I think most or all of MIMO monitors are connected via USB which makes it easy to add. I've never seen one in person, but always wanted to try one like he said as a teamspeak screen or monitor system info.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> It might be a MIMO monitor, I think most or all of MIMO monitors are connected via USB which makes it easy to add. I've never seen one in person, but always wanted to try one like he said as a teamspeak screen or monitor system info.


You are correct! They are MIMO Usb Monitors!

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> That is very nice.....I considered the Desk Case from Lian Li, but thought I've spent enough lol
> 
> Here is the state of my setup atm lol I shall update when I finally finish it.


Jeez, how do those things breath? Looks like suffocation


----------



## jonnyyxo

Got a new monitor


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Jeez, how do those things breath? Looks like suffocation


To be honest they do pretty well considering, highest temp on top card maxes at around 72c. They'll be going in the Lian Li when i get things running smoothly and happy with a 24/7 overclock. But i must admit, watercooling is looking more and more desirable everytime i upgrade. One day i'll finally do it....


----------



## AsusFan30

Very Nice! I really like that setup! You have just inspired me to build that setup! It will be coming soon.


----------



## OdinValk

Must be nice to be able to afford that kind of power lol.. I have never even sli/crossF ANY cards.................


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyxo*
> 
> Got a new monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean. Good stuff.


----------



## AsusFan30

I moved the Monitors to the side for a better view. Also, here is a better pic of my Chair.









Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Still needs some cable management, but its MUCH Better

Before:



After


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Who needs pics when you can post video?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Still needs some cable management, but its MUCH Better
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some recommendations assuming you think like me...
MIC STANDS, assuming you don't use your mic all the time some of these would help keep the mic out of the desk and out of the way when not in use.
Cheap
Expansive
Now assuming you got limited space under the desk for cable management and you want a minimalist look, this are quite useful to keep the wires hidden under the desk.
Cable Raceway
And finally if you got the space behind your desk to mount these, then you can have everything hooked up to it, and even hide most of the wires inside of it while only routing the main power cable to an outlet.
I got mine from the local Home Depot and been using in my desk since. Quite useful.
Surge w/ Cable Management

Anyways not saying you need these... just throwing some ideas out there if it happens to interest you or help.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Some recommendations assuming you think like me...
> MIC STANDS, assuming you don't use your mic all the time some of these would help keep the mic out of the desk and out of the way when not in use.
> Cheap
> Expansive
> Now assuming you got limited space under the desk for cable management and you want a minimalist look, this are quite useful to keep the wires hidden under the desk.
> Cable Raceway
> And finally if you got the space behind your desk to mount these, then you can have everything hooked up to it, and even hide most of the wires inside of it while only routing the main power cable to an outlet.
> I got mine from the local Home Depot and been using in my desk since. Quite useful.
> Surge w/ Cable Management
> 
> Anyways not saying you need these... just throwing some ideas out there if it happens to interest you or help.


Thanks for the ideas, I just ordered the Cable Raceway and the sure protector, that should help quite a bit.

Mic stands are a bit difficult for yeti, they're all rather expensive because they're specific to it and I do use it quite often, so I don't mind it being on the desk. I just wish I had the black version.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, I just ordered the Cable Raceway and the sure protector, that should help quite a bit.
> 
> Mic stands are a bit difficult for yeti, they're all rather expensive because they're specific to it and I do use it quite often, so I don't mind it being on the desk. I just wish I had the black version.


That cheap one is the one I am using on my yeti. Will hit you up with a picture later when I am at home so you may see what it would look like. And yeah I got the black one. Works fine for my needs but if you into anything other than chatting then ya will need other accessories.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, I just ordered the Cable Raceway and the sure protector, that should help quite a bit.
> 
> Mic stands are a bit difficult for yeti, they're all rather expensive because they're specific to it and I do use it quite often, so I don't mind it being on the desk. I just wish I had the black version.


Radius II shockmount would make it so you could mount that particular microphone on virtually any mic stand.


----------



## mtrx

Little update.


----------



## DiaSin

I'm in the middle of an upgrade right now, so my wiring isn't as clean as I would like. Right now I'm waiting on gathering the money to get a second 680 Classified from a friend, hence the loose wire. Once I get another hard drive in I'm also going to be putting in some adapters so I can take a couple of entire cables off my new power supply. I had to take the bottom fan off of my H80i to make my new ram fit, after the old stuff died.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Excuse my wiring... Just moved the TV upstairs on the system due to the ultrawide! So far loving this setup.


----------



## RickyOG90

Here's my desktop setup! 3 25" LG Ultrawides, with a standard Acer 23" 16:9.

Rig specs:
i7-4770k @ 4.4ghz with XSPC Raystorm waterblock
4 x 4gb Mushkin Enhanced Redline DDR3 1600MHz
EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified [swapped stock air ACX 2.0 cooler with the gtx 780 classified hydro copper water block]
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H
Creative Sound Blaster XtremeGamer PCI Sound Card [ancient but still works with no problems on my 5.1 surround layout]
XFX 1050W PSU
Primochill UV Blue tubing
Monsoon dual 5.25" bay Reservoir with Swiftech MCP655 waterpump
ModMyToys blue carbon black chrome compression fittings
XSPC EX240 Radiator
XSPC AZ480 Radiator
Custom Made acrylic Dragon Etching with blue lighting
Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnects for easy gpu replacement without needing to flush my whole system


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
> 
> Pad: QcK+
> 
> Cans: ATH-AD700
> 
> KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see yours!


The Original Post went off Topic very quickly..LOL. I am guilty to. I never looked at the Original Post, just what other people put.


----------



## brazilianloser

Hey don't feel forced to vote for me but if you think my setup is good enough to win please leave a comment there with my name Jairo you fellow overclocker dude.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Hey don't feel forced to vote for me but if you think my setup is good enough to win please leave a comment there with my name Jairo you fellow overclocker dude.


Gorgeous setup, so white...so clean







How's the bass on those JBL's? Ended up going with the Mackie CR4 cause of a sale but I was marking the JBL's first initially.

In the process of doing over my setup as I just moved. Going for a black/green themed setup. Hoping to be done before the year end as I have to transfer my current system into a new chassis also.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Gorgeous setup, so white...so clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the bass on those JBL's? Ended up going with the Mackie CR4 cause of a sale but I was marking the JBL's first initially.
> 
> In the process of doing over my setup as I just moved. Going for a black/green themed setup. Hoping to be done before the year end as I have to transfer my current system into a new chassis also.


To be sincere I haven't been able to use them that well... Because living with inlaws until May. But in the low volumes I have listened to it, they are quite impressive but not amazing. They are great at the sound stage front, and clean crisp sounds. But for the price I think they are one of the best speakers out there. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## OdinValk

Been awhile since I've posted my battlestation, so here ya go!


----------



## DiaSin

So.. I normally have my TV doubling as my third monitor.. but with the big Mythbusters holiday marathon, its been spending most of the time as an actual TV, and I got to missing my third screen. Since I only really use the third for steaming media anyway (anime, youtube, amazon video/music) I didn't really need true 1080p as a necessity on that display. I stood the box from my new PSU up behind my secondary screen, got my old 19" monitor out of the closet and got it hooked up. The TV is still connected as a display as well, but now I have my third screen back while still being able to use the TV as a TV.


----------



## baird gow

Don't judge too harshly I'm only a starving student.

PC: ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, Intel Core i5-3570, Asus R9 290, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro.

Storage Server: Basic ITX board w/ integrated processor > Dell Perc 6i Raid card > Raid 6 x 8 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm HDDs.

Monitor: LG 34UM95 34" Ultra Wide Screen 3440 x 1440

TV: 60" LG Plasma 60PB6650 only paid $300 new at Micro Center... Best investment I have ever made.

Audio: W8.1 > Samsung 850 Pro SSD > Recapped Belkin USB card > Schiit Wyrd > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > Hifiman He-6 or Adam A7x.

Music Production: Arturia Keylab 88, Ableton Live9 w (vsts): Sylenth, Omnisphere,Massive, Zebra, Nexusm, Spire,Lush 101, Dune 2, Ace, Entire FabFilter Library, Nicky Romero Kick, Arturia Analog Lab.

DJ: Traktor 2 DDJ-T1, EMU0404 to record my Audio Technica AT4033SE Microphone.


----------



## AsusFan30

Nvidia GTX 980 Ti Installed







Samsung 4K Monitor









Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## cravinmild

Everyone is getting those new chairs







Love the mouse pad, whole setup is very nice


----------



## nasmith2000

happy new year! new case (silverstone tj07, with temp front panel mod for radiator until new front panel arrives).


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## lonxlonx




----------



## eurotrade07




----------



## ghostrider85

here is my new setup


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> here is my new setup


Is that a build a bear card in your wallet?

sorry, I have a sickness where I need to zoom in on all the other things in the pics people post online. Lots of the time i wish I never seen the things i seen


----------



## Razzstar

iPhone photos, will provide better photos soon.

Just took delivery of the beautiful Acer X34 though, oh my.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzstar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone photos, will provide better photos soon.
> 
> Just took delivery of the beautiful Acer X34 though, oh my.


I can honestly understand why people ditch a triple monitor setup for a X34. Sooo much more cleaner.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I can honestly understand why people ditch a triple monitor setup for a X34. Sooo much more cleaner.


To each his own. While I do like the X34 it is by no means able to replace my 3+1 monitor setup for work or play. But they are quite nice


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I can honestly understand why people ditch a triple monitor setup for a X34. Sooo much more cleaner.


I went from a 24" 1080p to this, so it's a massive upgrade!


----------



## shadow5555

So bought a new ASus 28inch 4k monitor and i LOVE IT!!! It is my middle monitor. Yes I know my cables, but i just moved setup around so havent had chance yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20160104_194407_zpslqwsqrmv.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/s... Uploads/20151227_160000_zps0bgryfvy.jpg.html



Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> So bought a new ASus 28inch 4k monitor and i LOVE IT!!! It is my middle monitor. Yes I know my cables, but i just moved setup around so havent had chance yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20160104_194407_zpslqwsqrmv.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/s... Uploads/20151227_160000_zps0bgryfvy.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


The second picture is what it's like now? got rid of the other two monitors?


----------



## 96accord

I'm jealous of that X34! Thought would look great on my desk (currently have 2 x 23" Dell IPS monitors). I'm definitely a fan of multiple monitors though so it would be tough just using one again.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> So bought a new ASus 28inch 4k monitor and i LOVE IT!!! It is my middle monitor. Yes I know my cables, but i just moved setup around so havent had chance yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20160104_194407_zpslqwsqrmv.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/s... Uploads/20151227_160000_zps0bgryfvy.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Picked up the same 4k screen over the xmas holidays. Massive difference to the single 23" 1080p asus screen I was using prior. The text thing .... oh my its just so tiny ive had to put a magnifying glass on the desktop to read the extra tiny text at times. Things like Vegas its actually quicker to work on the smaller 1080p screen as i can see the text without grabbing for my mag glass. Games and video are pretty cool though, my PS4 looks fantastic on it









Nice setup btw


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is that a build a bear card in your wallet?
> 
> sorry, I have a sickness where I need to zoom in on all the other things in the pics people post online. Lots of the time i wish I never seen the things i seen


When I post pics of the new setup I'm getting in April I'll make sure to hide something in it for you to find then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I can honestly understand why people ditch a triple monitor setup for a X34. Sooo much more cleaner.


Then you have crazy people like me who will be ditching dual monitors for three.... With an ultrawide in the middle. I'll never be able to give up the flexibility and power of multiple monitors, even if I only game on one.


----------



## shadow5555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzstar*
> 
> The second picture is what it's like now? got rid of the other two monitors?


No the other photo is just a photo taken as i was moving stuff around to show the rest of my room setup as well.


----------



## Adraps11

A closeup of my Tarantula's terrarium. She's a desert species and benefits from my overclocking.











Some nice artwork to admire. I didn't notice the joint until after I had it hung up. I'm a surrealist artist myself and approve!



My humble desk, held to the wall by some strong wiring!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of my Tarantula's terrarium. *She's a desert species and benefits from my overclocking*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would it be dangerous for her to actually vent your hot air into the terrarium? No more heat rocks and lamps? You could just fold 24/7 while supplying her with some of that "native" dry breeze she would get in the desert


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Would it be dangerous for her to actually vent your hot air into the terrarium? No more heat rocks and lamps? You could just fold 24/7 while supplying her with some of that "native" dry breeze she would get in the desert


LOL I don't think that would be a great idea, with tarantulas you usually don't use a heat lamp, because they might not be able to sense the rise in temps and die. They aren't like reptiles and enjoy a nice dark enclosure. They are generally nocturnal and like the cooler temps, but live in climates that have daily ranges from 70 degrees to 90 degrees.

She doesn't seem bothered at all by the bit of extra heat produced. It's a Texas Brown Tarantula, which is found in most of the southern half of the united states. They are even found in colorado and can handle a wide range of temps. Right now she's in premolt, the few weeks stage they go through before shedding their skin. I'm excited to see my spider grow even larger. I'm going to power feed her to make her grow faster. They will grow slowly in lower temps, with low food supplies. Even their colors can be different depending on the temps. This one normally eats like there's no tomorrow, but since premolt has stopped eating. I'd upload a pic if I could, but she's in her burrow hiding, probably preparing to molt.


----------



## bajer29

Neat! TIL


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Neat! TIL


It is awesome seeing them stuff three crickets into their fangs. They'll eat anything they can overpower, even small lizards and frogs, but not to get to far off topic........



It was a bit expensive, but I'm obsessive and can't get away from the noctua colors and theme.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Would it be dangerous for her to actually vent your hot air into the terrarium? No more heat rocks and lamps? You could just fold 24/7 while supplying her with some of that "native" dry breeze she would get in the desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I don't think that would be a great idea, with tarantulas you usually don't use a heat lamp, because they might not be able to sense the rise in temps and die. They aren't like reptiles and enjoy a nice dark enclosure. They are generally nocturnal and like the cooler temps, but live in climates that have daily ranges from 70 degrees to 90 degrees.
> 
> She doesn't seem bothered at all by the bit of extra heat produced. It's a Texas Brown Tarantula, which is found in most of the southern half of the united states. They are even found in colorado and can handle a wide range of temps. Right now she's in premolt, the few weeks stage they go through before shedding their skin. I'm excited to see my spider grow even larger. I'm going to power feed her to make her grow faster. They will grow slowly in lower temps, with low food supplies. Even their colors can be different depending on the temps. This one normally eats like there's no tomorrow, but since premolt has stopped eating. I'd upload a pic if I could, but she's in her burrow hiding, probably preparing to molt.
Click to expand...

hey we should get our pets together for a playdate







Mine lives in the BBQ cover. If you look closely you can see my reflection as I take this pic in her shinny back. I call her Spidmantha and she loves warm hugs and killing things










__
https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj


__
https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
 by cory ekman, on Flickr


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> I'm jealous of that X34! Thought would look great on my desk (currently have 2 x 23" Dell IPS monitors). I'm definitely a fan of multiple monitors though so it would be tough just using one again.


It's a great monitor!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> No the other photo is just a photo taken as i was moving stuff around to show the rest of my room setup as well.


Ahh right, one monitor is enough







especially being 4k XD

also..

Comes here for desk/room setups, crawls into hole after seeing spiders


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> hey we should get our pets together for a playdate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine lives in the BBQ cover. If you look closely you can see my reflection as I take this pic in her shinny back. I call her Spidmantha and she loves warm hugs and killing things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
> by cory ekman, on Flickr


My Tarantula would totally own that black widow!!!! Let the flame wars start! lol
Just don't let your pet bite you! I have a hunch that ain't no ordinary Cob Weaver! I've caught many Northern Black Widows in southern indiana. They have a decent range. I know their webbing by it's bright white cottony color and it's incredible strength. You just wiggle a twig in it for a few seconds and out from a funneled hide comes the huge hour glass marked spider. The northern widows also have red markings the topside of the abdomen.

If my tarantula bit me the worse thing that could happen would be some slight cramping. It would hurt as bad as being stung by a giant hornet, but it wouldn't kill you.
MY spider is usually calm enough to walk across my hands, but right now she is in premolt aka PMS for female spiders. I feed her by grabbing a wingless dubia roach with some reptile tongs, usually she nabs it right away, but this time it was met with full threat posture and fangs bared. No handling until after the molt!

Have a look at my avatar.











My other setup. You can see the cave of doom, where all the crickets go to instinctively. If you had your ear near the opening you'd hear a lightening quick scuffle then CRUNCH! When and if she comes out today, I'll post a good shot. I'm planning on adding a desert background to the whole backdrop and removing the ghetto computer paper. I might add in some rocks and fake desert type plants. The Tarantula could care less. They are very clean, quiet creatures and don't require daily upkeep like other pets. Just make sure you keep the water dish full and clean the cage once a year.



Out and about


----------



## DiaSin

So, since I decided not to get a 2nd 680 this close to Pascal, once my new 2TB game storage drive arrived I spent about an hour and a half redoing the wiring of my new PSU to make it more permanent and pretty. I put in a bunch of adapters and extensions in the back so I could use less cables on the PSU, and I mounted my SSD on top of my drive cage with velcro so I wouldn't have to put my entire second drive cage back in just for a little tiny SSD. Zipties everywhere back there holding wires in position so they stay where I want in the front. I used a strip of electrical tape over the front panel audio cable running along the bottom of my case to make that a bit prettier, since my FPA cable is actually 3 separate cables.

All in all, I'm very happy with how my wiring turned out.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So, since I decided not to get a 2nd 680 this close to Pascal, once my new 2TB game storage drive arrived I spent about an hour and a half redoing the wiring of my new PSU to make it more permanent and pretty. I put in a bunch of adapters and extensions in the back so I could use less cables on the PSU, and I mounted my SSD on top of my drive cage with velcro so I wouldn't have to put my entire second drive cage back in just for a little tiny SSD. Zipties everywhere back there holding wires in position so they stay where I want in the front. I used a strip of electrical tape over the front panel audio cable running along the bottom of my case to make that a bit prettier, since my FPA cable is actually 3 separate cables.
> 
> All in all, I'm very happy with how my wiring turned out.


you know why i hate full towers? because a big empty space is a pain in my eyes


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So, since I decided not to get a 2nd 680 this close to Pascal, once my new 2TB game storage drive arrived I spent about an hour and a half redoing the wiring of my new PSU to make it more permanent and pretty. I put in a bunch of adapters and extensions in the back so I could use less cables on the PSU, and I mounted my SSD on top of my drive cage with velcro so I wouldn't have to put my entire second drive cage back in just for a little tiny SSD. Zipties everywhere back there holding wires in position so they stay where I want in the front. I used a strip of electrical tape over the front panel audio cable running along the bottom of my case to make that a bit prettier, since my FPA cable is actually 3 separate cables.
> 
> All in all, I'm very happy with how my wiring turned out.




I like the cable management on the power supply! Since we have the same one I'll have to try and get mine looking that good! Maybe then I'll have room to put a fan in front of my psu. I focused on cable mangement everywhere else, except around the psu . It has been bothering me.


----------



## Adraps11

Triumph!!





Now I want to put a pump and Resovoir in that front area.







IN addition to some perfect tubing! If money grew on trees......................


----------



## generalkayoss




----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Here's a new computer desk I built from a 60" x 30" Grizzly work bench top, Ikea legs.


----------



## skkane

Messy


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Messy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*SO* _messy_.


----------



## 96accord

I wish I had a bigger work area.. Will share a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Messy


I'm Jealous! My "Desk" is being held to the wall by some strong wiring. lol I love the red!


----------



## skkane

Thanks mate, me too









I get people telling me to get rid of it as it's not doing my speakers any good with the positioning, that I should get a slim and small one so that the sound travels better but I just can't. Been sitting behind it for over 15 years now and it's never going anywhere unless it catches on fire or smth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> *SO* _messy_.


Thank you for the correction. Highly appreciated being that english is not my native language.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Thanks mate, me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get people telling me to get rid of it as it's not doing my speakers any good with the positioning, that I should get a slim and small one so that the sound travels better but I just can't. Been sitting behind it for over 15 years now and it's never going anywhere unless it catches on fire or smth.
> Thank you for the correction. Highly appreciated being that english is not my native language.


Not a correction, nothing wrong with saying "messy" to describe it. I was just being sarcastic. Your desk doesn't look messy at all







I'm kind of jealous of how clean it is.


----------



## skkane

Ah







Sorry for my punter reply then. I was thinking grammar police related stuff.

It was freshly dusted







, long live the cleaning lady as I am a lazy pig.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

ALBUM HERE:


http://imgur.com/6dAKx


----------



## mrtbahgs

Swapped out my stock H100 fans to TT Riing 12s and figured I would post a few shots.

I've never really gone back to try and tidy up the cables any better since you cant see most with the door closed, plus the back side is a pain to slide off and on.
The one random exposed wire connector I tossed in one day with my old car light, i guess the heat got to it because some of the LEDs don't work so I have it set to red as opposed to cycling RGB like it was designed.




Sorry for the reflection, I couldn't get rid of it easily.


I've got one random fan in there that makes a slightly annoying noise, I cant really describe it and also can't narrow down which fan it is. I have tried stopping some of them with my finger to narrow it down, but it isnt helping.
Its either a fan I cant touch, the motor or something to where stopping the blades isnt going to matter, or I just recently thought, maybe the H100s pump?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Under 30c gaming @ 7680 x 1440p


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Under 30c gaming @ 7680 x 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had to do a double take to be sure this wasn't one of Iwamotto Tetsuz's contraptions.









EDIT: a word.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I had to do a double to be sure this wasn't one of Iwamotto Tetsuz's contraptions.


Trust me this is all my own work









Mind you its been running faultlessly for 18 mths in this configuration


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Trust me this is all my own work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you its been running faultlessly for 18 mths in this configuration


As long as it works. Function over form, amiright?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> As long as it works. Function over form, amiright?


Its my old bench rig that turned into a deskputer


----------



## Kimir




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I had to do a double to be sure this wasn't one of Iwamotto Tetsuz's contraptions.


Not enough cable spaghetti, peltier elements, and randomly scattered lcds displaying various temperatures that have no actual markings as to what they are. With a side of extra cable spaghetti


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*


My god that is a HUGE tower!!!! I love it. Nice


----------



## Nitrogannex

I really need to vacuum


----------



## eurotrade07

http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/ http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## socialbuz

@eurotrade07 I may have to pick that one up, do you think it'll look better in black? Feel like white gets too dusty.


----------



## jonnyyxo

Since it's my birthday today I got myself a second monitor and dual monitor stand for cheap 

Still need a longer power and Dual DVI cable to make some proper cablemanagement behind the monitors, but for now I'm quite happy with the result.



















Sorry for that messy corner in the back, got a few monitorstands, an old 19" widescreen Samsung and a broken 24" BenQ monitor there.

Let me know what you think


----------



## eurotrade07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socialbuz*
> 
> @eurotrade07 I may have to pick that one up, do you think it'll look better in black? Feel like white gets too dusty.


Dust is almost always gray. Light gray. Which is closer to white. So it shouldn't be noticeable.

Black cars get most dirty. Actually it's the same amount of dust everywhere. It's more like what the eye can see.

Get the white one. White is also the second most used color in the world, followed by gray, so you can't be wrong with the white.









Another reason to get the white is that black is the absence of color and it doesn't reflect light. That's why photostudios have lighter interiors and the umbrellas and flash reflectors are always white. White reflects light best.

Follow my lead? White case, plus bright LED fans, equals very bright awesomeness.


----------



## Mazda6i07

What monitor stand is that? I want one


----------



## BLAMM0

Took a pic of mine today


----------



## Gunfire

Well, here's the set-up for 2016. Going to be moving in a month so it might change a little bit..

Still waiting on my PWM fan controller, AIO cooler and sleeving for some extensions..


----------



## ozlay

so many single monitor setups. How does one live with only one screen?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> so many single monitor setups. How does one live with only one screen?


Hi Res brah


----------



## funfordcobra




----------



## BrawndoQC




----------



## Arengeta




----------



## xlastshotx

Just got a third monitor today, should hold me over till I get a 4k for my main and use my 1440p as a secondary


----------



## neurotix

From when I still had my two 290s:


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> From when I still had my two 290s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the Witcher 3? If it is how are your fps? No matter what setting i have it on, i only get 30-40pfs with my two 980Ti's.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Is that the Witcher 3? If it is how are your fps? No matter what setting i have it on, i only get 30-40pfs with my two 980Ti's.


I don't have the 290s anymore but I was getting 55-60fps at 5760x1080p with everything to Ultra, no AA, no SSAO, no hairworks and most post processing off.

If you reduce some of the settings (Stuff like Bloom, Depth of Field, Chromatic Aberration and the other things in that menu) you should get 60 fps easily.

Personally, I couldn't even tell the difference between having the settings on or off besides having higher FPS. I didn't notice a quality difference between having all those settings on or off. Maybe I just lack the attention to detail in games graphics. Or maybe I'm just getting old (31). If given the option of having things look *slightly* better or having higher FPS I will always pick higher FPS.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I don't have the 290s anymore but I was getting 55-60fps at 5760x1080p with everything to Ultra, no AA, no SSAO, no hairworks and most post processing off.
> 
> If you reduce some of the settings (Stuff like Bloom, Depth of Field, Chromatic Aberration and the other things in that menu) you should get 60 fps easily.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't even tell the difference between having the settings on or off besides having higher FPS. I didn't notice a quality difference between having all those settings on or off. Maybe I just lack the attention to detail in games graphics. Or maybe I'm just getting old (31). If given the option of having things look *slightly* better or having higher FPS I will always pick higher FPS.


Yeah i meant to say i was running 5760x1080, but no matter what settings i lower i cant raise my fps. The only way to get playable fps is to change to 1920x1080.

Where all of your monitors connected to one card? While reading around on google i came across a forum on nvidia's website, and a few others had the same problem


----------



## neurotix

Yep, all my monitors were connected to the same card, the top one.

This is pretty much a requirement for Crossfire + Eyefinity to work as far as I know.

I had two connected through DVI and the other connected through DisplayPort (full size DisplayPort and I think it's a passive DVI to DisplayPort cable.)

I'm still using this setup on my 380X.


----------



## burksdb

Still working on some wiring right now, but my setup has come a long ways.



I need to replace the bay res i had installed to fill that hole. its starting to bother me more and more very day


----------



## bluedevil

New setup.


----------



## ghostrider85

AIO heaven


----------



## Viridian1

Ignore the wires to the right, the mess to the left and the snacks behind my monitor! hahaha


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## DiaSin

I got my new 27" 1440p monitor in, got my old ones mounted to the new stand, and all is good.


----------



## RpeeKooz

here is my new 2016 setup,new pc build aswell..





inside the 900d


----------



## soundx98

ncase m1 #0871 (Silver) and ncase #0133 (Black) v1.0 (1st run) on plexi base stands.
ASRock Z77e-itx motherboards, Intel i5-2500K processors at 4.5GHZ, 8GB GSkill
"miracle memory" at 2133MHz, Silverstone ST45SF-G power supplies, Silverstone
SOBO2 Blue Ray writers and various SSD/HDD combinations. Silver M1 uses a Corsair
H100 AIO and XFX HD6950 GPU, Black M1 uses an Antec H20 620 AIO and XFX HD7850 GPU.
Incredible performance and design of the M1 by Necere and wahaha360.


----------



## Punjab

^^SENSORY OVERLOAD^^

You must have cables running everywhere


----------



## mastertrixter

Current setup


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> ^^SENSORY OVERLOAD^^
> 
> You must have cables running everywhere


One of the joys of being single


----------



## bajer29

New case, new problems. Decided to go with a cube case that would accept a full ATX mobo. Site said a 240 rad with fans would fit in the front of the case, it did not (notice Intel stock cooler







). Manufacturer also stated full-length GPUs would fit in case, they do but the power headers are placed on the cards so the cables stick out of the case. I will be modding the hell out of this thing because I love the form factor and the case was cheaper than the Corsair Air 540.


----------



## FXformat

I just finished building this desk from scratch, it's messy now I haven't hidden the cables yet. Next week I'm mounting my computer on a wall and hiding the cables. And still to drill a hole for the keyboard cord.

Desk measurement is 60"x23" high gloss top

Monitor 40" 4K 60hz monitor
PC is Skylake with 980 hydro copper
Keyboard is deathstalker ultimate elite


----------



## mazdaboi

@FXformat, Great looking desk. Very clean setup. How far do you sit from the 40"? What is the desk depth.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> @FXformat, Great looking desk. Very clean setup. How far do you sit from the 40"? What is the desk depth.


Thanks! My viewing distance is 36" from the screen, being 4K resolution everything is tiny so I cannot sit too far or else I won't see anything. The desk 60x23...29.5" high, next week I'm mounting the case on the wall and add LEDs to the desk to give it some ambience.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Before ( Redid some stuff and confirming everything functioned before I managed the cables)



After, not as good as I hoped but it works for now.


----------



## Tigris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Monitor 40" 4K 60hz monitor


What brand/model is your monitor ?


----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## MrBalll

Two 3+1 setups.


And this is an iPhone photo so it's nasty zoomed in.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> hey we should get our pets together for a playdate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine lives in the BBQ cover. If you look closely you can see my reflection as I take this pic in her shinny back. I call her Spidmantha and she loves warm hugs and killing things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
> by cory ekman, on Flickr


I demand you kill it with fire. Just to be safe torch your entire house in case there's more.


----------



## cravinmild

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> hey we should get our pets together for a playdate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine lives in the BBQ cover. If you look closely you can see my reflection as I take this pic in her shinny back. I call her Spidmantha and she loves warm hugs and killing things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5tH7Qj
> by cory ekman, on Flickr
Click to expand...





*I demand you kill it with fire. Just to be safe torch your entire house in case there's more.*

I was all for carpet bombing the entire neighborhood, just to be safe. That thing came out of there so fast I swore it was satan's bowling ball, almost dropped a brick


----------



## Kimir

Use this, it's safer than fire.


----------



## maynard14

finally moded my nzxt s340 with glass







now its like new and no more scratches :0

heres my set up with my guardian gundams hehe


----------



## Sazexa

There's a few more things I'd like to change. Small stuff, aside from headphones. Overall very content with where I'm at now.


----------



## Woundingchaney




----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## solidz

bought new PC case with corsair 110i gtx

specs are i7 2600k @ 4.6 ghz, SLI GTX 970 FTW +100 GPU + 200 MEM, 500 GB SSD, 16 GB DDR3 @1600


----------



## FXformat

Riced out my gaming/workstation...what do you guys think? I also built this desk from scratch, with parts from the AS-IS section of iKea.. the glossy top is part of the RingHult collection, it costs $275 JUST for the top alone if you were to buy it new, the whole thing costs like $1200...but there's a nick at the corner so some how it was listed for $6...total cost of desk $18..the cables are hidden behind the desk, and i'm not done yet, the case is wall mountable so i'm mounting it on the wall when i finish it, still waiting for the Monoblock and Ice White coolant. The desk will be done sometimes next week when my LED light come in so i can integrate a desklamp to the top...







Rig
i7 6700K
Asus ROG Gene VIII
Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVME
980Ti Hydro Copper
EK Water Block (waiting on monoblock)
EK D5 Revo Pump/Res
EK 360 Rad
Strider Small form Power Supply 750W
EVGA 16gb DDR4

Monitor AMH A399U 40" 4K 60hz monitor, Chroma 4:4:4


----------



## Lshuman

Nice clean setup!!!


----------



## DiaSin

Might as well post another pic now that I got my new keyboard. Cougar Attack 2, with MX Blacks, half price on a newegg flash sale. I kind of wish I had gotten the one with the blues though... I'm not sure I like linear switches, although I like the weight of these, since I was used to the Black Alps in my old board. I just miss the tactile bump.

I saved this as a very large image, about 2000px high. Just a heads up if you do "view original" for those on mobile.


----------



## funfordcobra

Why are there two exact threads with the exact same pictures for this


----------



## xlilmissmjx

At least from my point of view, this thread is for showing your setup up close & personal, ie tower, monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. The other thread is more for seeing what's going on inside the room the pc is in.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlilmissmjx*
> 
> At least from my point of view, this thread is for showing your setup up close & personal, ie tower, monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. The other thread is more for seeing what's going on inside the room the pc is in.


That is what I always thought too... but people just tend to post the same pictures most of the time in both forums. As long as both are active I will not complain.


----------



## funfordcobra

That's why I said something. I looked for a few pages and it's just reposts from the original thread, word for word most times.


----------



## Ghost12

My new set up


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My new set up


Heck yea! Is that an Rseat frame with a Sparco seat? I'm working on a similar setup, Just have to find a way to get a corner of my home approved by Mrs hyp36rmax...









Awesome setup bud!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Heck yea! Is that an Rseat frame with a Sparco seat? I'm working on a similar setup, Just have to find a way to get a corner of my home approved by Mrs hyp36rmax...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome setup bud!


It is yes, rseat rs1 with a sparco circuit lf2, thanks


----------



## Alpina 7

orked on it last night for about 5 hours. My backes killing me, fingers raw and I'm tired but it's almost done. ??????
I've had it running for 12 hours now no leaks so in a few hours I'm going to drain it and fill it with pastel Fluid then I'm done. Been a hell of a night and those damn rotary compression fittings are a pain in the ass to remove. Esp without the right sized Allen key. But I got it done...


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Kitty Gizmo approves of new case and power supply in preparation for a second 980 Ti and water cooling. Could use some opinions on the cable management.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


nice DAW








i reckon making music on the computer is one of the few tasks where those 21:9 ratio monitors shine.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> nice DAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i reckon making music on the computer is one of the few tasks where those 21:9 ratio monitors shine.


Definitely, it's made a huge difference in my work flow.


----------



## Alpina 7

Check this out

via GIPHY


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Check this out
> 
> via GIPHY


Saw that on FB as well, so cool!


----------



## FXformat

Got a new Monoblock for the Asus Gene and went with 16mm Rigid Tubing. Quick pics before i clean up the cable management and custom sleeve it.







My new setup, minimalist look


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Got a new Monoblock for the Asus Gene and went with 16mm Rigid Tubing. Quick pics before i clean up the cable management and custom sleeve it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new setup, minimalist look


Very nice setup for sure. Good job on the build.
Just out of curiosity what monitor your rocking?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Very nice setup for sure. Good job on the build.
> Just out of curiosity what monitor your rocking?


It's the AMH A399U.

40"

4K

Chroma 4:4:4

60hz refresh rate.

Met all my criteria, and it was only $500. Blows away any 4K monitors I've owned before


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> It's the AMH A399U.
> 
> 40"
> 
> 4K
> 
> Chroma 4:4:4
> 
> 60hz refresh rate.
> 
> Met all my criteria, and it was only $500. Blows away any 4K monitors I've owned before


Interesting. Will give it a look.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Interesting. Will give it a look.


Youtube it, i bought it based on reviews and it did not disappoint. Games on this monitor are awesome, esp Project Cars in 4K.


----------



## BrawndoQC




----------



## caliking420

ignore the rats nest under the table, still need to fix that


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is beautiful. But why didn't you just do a custom loop?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful. But why didn't you just do a custom loop?
Click to expand...

cause those cards are plug and play


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> cause those cards are plug and play


I suppose that's one way to look at it! lol

My watercooling plan has taken quite a bit of planning, and I'm still not 100% sure if it will work. But then again, I can probably fit four of my cases in his.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This is beautiful. But why didn't you just do a custom loop?


i am one of those that transitioned from dual 980 ti hybrid and h110i gtx, to swiftech h240x2 and another 280mm rad and dual swiftech full cover blocks, i went through a lot of pain and suffering, destroyed a maximus viii gene, and walled emptied.

does my custom loop looks awesome? yes it does. did i gain better temps? not much at all, i can even say that my cpu temps got worse because of the single loop.

flamesuit on...


----------



## BrawndoQC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This is beautiful. But why didn't you just do a custom loop?


Thanks, I've considered it, and decided against it. I am way too clumsy to build a custom loop and too lazy to maintain it. So I went all in with AIO coolers for ease of installation and maintenance.


----------



## BrawndoQC

duplicate delete


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> Thanks, I've considered it, and decided against it. I am way too clumsy to build a custom loop and too lazy to maintain it. So I went all in with AIO coolers for ease of installation and maintenance.


Fair enough! It still looks good. I'd probably never have considered actually custom-water-cooling a few years ago, but, I'm going to give it a shot now that I'm quite experienced with this whole PC building thing.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Got a new Monoblock for the Asus Gene and went with 16mm Rigid Tubing. Quick pics before i clean up the cable management and custom sleeve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new setup, minimalist look


Where'd you get that desk?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Where'd you get that desk?


I built it myself, total cost $18...the legs were 90 cents each, the table top is $7 for the glossy part, $3 for the non glossy top..these were purchased from the AS-IS section of iKea and put together...all in all i spent less than $20.

60" x 23" ..30" high

Here's another shot, the lights are just some cheap LED rope light i got on Ebay, works well, RGB..


----------



## vanir1337

New mouse and keyboard since the last one.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I built it myself, total cost $18...the legs were 90 cents each, the table top is $7 for the glossy part, $3 for the non glossy top..these were purchased from the AS-IS section of iKea and put together...all in all i spent less than $20.
> 
> 60" x 23" ..30" high
> 
> Here's another shot, the lights are just some cheap LED rope light i got on Ebay, works well, RGB..


I love how clean that looks. I figured it was Ikea or at least in some way as I don't remember seeing that exact combination lol. I want to clean mine up and I like what you did with the back wall on that. My last upgrade for my setup is to replace my center and right screens with a 34" curved display and it would look good if I could get my tower up onto my desk. I would probably need to get something wider for all that though


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I love how clean that looks. I figured it was Ikea or at least in some way as I don't remember seeing that exact combination lol. I want to clean mine up and I like what you did with the back wall on that. My last upgrade for my setup is to replace my center and right screens with a 34" curved display and it would look good if I could get my tower up onto my desk. I would probably need to get something wider for all that though


Nice choice in mouse pads...heh

I still have to drill a hole under the mousepad and hide the keyboard cable, and then mount the PC on the wall..it's made for it, just been really lazy. If you want wider desk look for a 72" closet door, use that as a table top and build support legs for it...and get yourself some LED lights to rice up your set up


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Nice choice in mouse pads...heh
> 
> I still have to drill a hole under the mousepad and hide the keyboard cable, and then mount the PC on the wall..it's made for it, just been really lazy. If you want wider desk look for a 72" closet door, use that as a table top and build support legs for it...and get yourself some LED lights to rice up your set up


Haha I know right .

That's a good idea. I might do the same to hide my cables. I need to replace my Naga with the epic chroma to get rid of that wire as well.


----------



## BrawndoQC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My watercooling plan has taken quite a bit of planning, and I'm still not 100% sure if it will work. But then again, I can probably fit four of my cases in his.


Well to be fair, I could have crammed all the same stuff in a 250D with only 1 EVGA Hybrid, smaller PSU and swap the mobo for a Mini-ITX and h110i to an H80 next to the EVGA rad.

I'm in the process of building a Mini-ITX build but I always have my main builds in a full tower case.

I had a spare G1 980 Ti laying around, this will be the specs, ok not custom loop, but still small.

Specs:
Case: Corsair 250D
CPU: i7 6700K
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Mobo: Gigabyte LGA1151 Intel Z170 Mini-ITX DDR4 GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
Mem: 2 x 8GB Kingston Hyper Fury X 2666
PSU: EVGA SuperNova 850 Gold with Black individually sleeved cables (I know 850 is overkill, but had that as a spare part as well already)
GPU: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti
OS/Programs Drive: M.2 NVMe Samsung 950 Pro 512 GB
Storage Drive: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB

My temps are so low on my main build that for now, the only thing I see with custom loop is the sense of accomplisement and satisfaction + the cool looking factor. To each their own









Wish me luck..


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Haha I know right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's a good idea. I might do the same to hide my cables. I need to replace my Naga with the epic chroma to get rid of that wire as well.


Hung my PC on the wall, not too many setups like this...still working on the PC's sleeving, and the desk needs to be touched up..

No visible cables







, everything is routed behind desk...trying to keep this set up clean.







And the $270 Gaming Keyboard







I can watch youtube or browse facebook/twitter while i game, on that 4" screen/trackpad
Useful when the mouse suddenly craps out and i need to navigate bios.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Haha I know right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's a good idea. I might do the same to hide my cables. I need to replace my Naga with the epic chroma to get rid of that wire as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hung my PC on the wall, not too many setups like this...still working on the PC's sleeving, and the desk needs to be touched up..
> 
> No visible cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , everything is routed behind desk...trying to keep this set up clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the $270 Gaming Keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch youtube or browse facebook/twitter while i game, on that 4" screen/trackpad
> Useful when the mouse suddenly craps out and i need to navigate bios.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> There's a few more things I'd like to change. Small stuff, aside from headphones. Overall very content with where I'm at now.


Wow I like IT!!! What desk is that? It looks IKEA..


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Wow I like IT!!! What desk is that? It looks IKEA..


Thanks! It is Ikea, the desk is comprised of the Ikea Linnmon table top, the 78" wide version. As well as two "Alex" drawer units.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hung my PC on the wall, not too many setups like this...still working on the PC's sleeving, and the desk needs to be touched up..
> 
> No visible cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , everything is routed behind desk...trying to keep this set up clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the $270 Gaming Keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch youtube or browse facebook/twitter while i game, on that 4" screen/trackpad
> Useful when the mouse suddenly craps out and i need to navigate bios.


Yea I am super jelly. I think I am going to use this as a reference. I won an auction on Ebay for an LG 34UM95C so once that arrives I may be making some changes. Gonna pick up a drill and clean up all my wires. My first step was replacing my 5.1 setup with the soundbar and next is the desk and cable management.

Are you using a mount for the monitor or is it custom? And how did you hang your PC?


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hung my PC on the wall, not too many setups like this...still working on the PC's sleeving, and the desk needs to be touched up..
> 
> No visible cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , everything is routed behind desk...trying to keep this set up clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the $270 Gaming Keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch youtube or browse facebook/twitter while i game, on that 4" screen/trackpad
> Useful when the mouse suddenly craps out and i need to navigate bios.


Whats the monitor???


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Whats the monitor???


AMH A399U

40" 4K 60hz Chroma 4:4:4

Beast of a monitor, can't go back to a 27" anymore, feels like a tablet


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Whats the monitor???
> 
> 
> 
> AMH A399U
> 
> 40" 4K 60hz Chroma 4:4:4
> 
> Beast of a monitor, *can't go back to a 27" anymore, feels like a tablet*
Click to expand...

I lol-ed at this ... then i cryed


----------



## FXformat

Here's a video of my setup if you guys are interested...i might submit it to Setup Wars and see if it'll get any hits.


----------



## Lshuman

My B/W build is finally finished. Now to finish the renovation of my basement/man cave.


----------



## kevin7898

my current setup haha big pc is in storage


----------



## Alpina 7

Whats up guys.. For those of you interested, Ive recorded me adding 2 predator 360's to my Corsair 760T along with clear tubing and pastel red coolant. Not the best quality video but it'll have to do







i worked hard on it non the less so i Would appreciate everyone support, likes and shares. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hung my PC on the wall, not too many setups like this...still working on the PC's sleeving, and the desk needs to be touched up..
> 
> No visible cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , everything is routed behind desk...trying to keep this set up clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the $270 Gaming Keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch youtube or browse facebook/twitter while i game, on that 4" screen/trackpad
> Useful when the mouse suddenly craps out and i need to navigate bios.


So I got my new monitor and cleaned up a little. My project this weekend coming up is to clean it up further and probably do some lighting. That trip to Ikea is definitely in order.


----------



## MACH1NE

Hey mate what's ur $270 gaming keyboard called


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So I got my new monitor and cleaned up a little. My project this weekend coming up is to clean it up further and probably do some lighting. That trip to Ikea is definitely in order.


Pics are a little dark mate, but looks cleaner than before! I had to drill into my table to hide the keyboard cables...not sure i wanna do that again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Hey mate what's ur $270 gaming keyboard called


Who mine? It's the Razer Deathstalker Ultimate Elite, fancy touchpad/LED screen got me


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Pics are a little dark mate, but looks cleaner than before! I had to drill into my table to hide the keyboard cables...not sure i wanna do that again.
> Who mine? It's the Razer Deathstalker Ultimate Elite, fancy touchpad/LED screen got me


Yea I will have to take some during the day. The lighting in my bedroom is pretty poor. #moodlighting


----------



## grazz1984

Not as good as most on here but it does me


----------



## plum

Rea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Thanks! It is Ikea, the desk is comprised of the Ikea Linnmon table top, the 78" wide version. As well as two "Alex" drawer units.


Sweet stuff man. How sturdy is the setup, does it move at all if say you move your mouse a lot or use an eraser against a paper?

As for the installation, how exactly is it all being held together? And no table legs correct?

Really want to grab the same lol.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> Rea
> Sweet stuff man. How sturdy is the setup, does it move at all if say you move your mouse a lot or use an eraser against a paper?
> 
> As for the installation, how exactly is it all being held together? And no table legs correct?
> 
> Really want to grab the same lol.


It's not bad. If you try and move the desk, without a few people, the top piece will not stay in place. But, I can push and even pull on just the desktop piece sometimes and it'll stay in place. Every day tasks shouldn't cause it to move. I also don't have the little grip pads on either, as I lost them during the building process. The weight of all my peripherals helps keep it in place, but, if you have myultiple monitors, or, a very heavy monitor like me, I'd suggest getting at a leg for center support.


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It's not bad. If you try and move the desk, without a few people, the top piece will not stay in place. But, I can push and even pull on just the desktop piece sometimes and it'll stay in place. Every day tasks shouldn't cause it to move. I also don't have the little grip pads on either, as I lost them during the building process. The weight of all my peripherals helps keep it in place, but, if you have myultiple monitors, or, a very heavy monitor like me, I'd suggest getting at a leg for center support.


I see. This set seems to come with the center leg, which is like 4$ anyways. I'm planning on using 2x 27" monitors soon, and the setup looks better without the leg, unless it doesn't get in the way at all, not sure how far back it is or if it's actually in the center. You gonna pick one up? (you said you had a very heavy monitor!)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Doing some cleaning around the house. Removed the couch that was in the computer room and moved the server that was on the floor to the closet. It is a Dell 2900 that serves as a game hosting server for my clan. Put a desk in where the couch was. The desk will be my dedicated computer work and project space. Wife wont let me take the kitchen table over any more. lol



Finished setting up the table. I mounted the switch and power strip to the desk. I now have easy access to both for any computers I am working on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Doing some cleaning around the house. Removed the couch that was in the computer room and moved the server that was on the floor to the closet. It is a Dell 2900 that serves as a game hosting server for my clan. Put a desk in where the couch was. The desk will be my dedicated computer work and project space. Wife wont let me take the kitchen table over any more. lol
> 
> Finished setting up the table. I mounted the switch and power strip to the desk. I now have easy access to both for any computers I am working on.


By the look of things you're going to want to get a datavac. Man they're useful little blowers, and no more canned air... With the side benefit of it being able to blow dust EVERYWHERE if you don't plan ahead


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea I will have to take some during the day. The lighting in my bedroom is pretty poor. #moodlighting


Get some RGB light strip from ebay, i got mine for $15 shipped and it was like 15 feet of it...

Oh i wanted to ask you, how long do i have to be a member before i can sell stuff in the marketplace, i noticed you were a moderator so i wanted to ask. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Get some RGB light strip from ebay, i got mine for $15 shipped and it was like 15 feet of it...
> 
> Oh i wanted to ask you, how long do i have to be a member before i can sell stuff in the marketplace, i noticed you were a moderator so i wanted to ask. Thanks.


All the information you're looking for on that front is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-10-may-2014/0_20

In short, the site's first and foremost goal is the community. To sell, you need 35 rep, which you gain by being helpful to others, posting guides, and various other helpful deeds. *Do no ask/beg for rep as such is against site ToS!* And then once you've reached 35 rep, you must follow the requirements when posting an item for sale (actually have it in hand, pictures including a dated piece of paper with your name on it), descriptions, and a few other things.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All the information you're looking for on that front is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-10-may-2014/0_20
> 
> In short, the site's first and foremost goal is the community. To sell, you need 35 rep, which you gain by being helpful to others, posting guides, and various other helpful deeds. *Do no ask/beg for rep as such is against site ToS!* And then once you've reached 35 rep, you must follow the requirements when posting an item for sale (actually have it in hand, pictures including a dated piece of paper with your name on it), descriptions, and a few other things.


Oh thank you! Just need few more reps and i can sell some nice stuff at discount to members. Ebay fees are ridiculous, done with them, and Craig's List is full of shady people.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> By the look of things you're going to want to get a datavac. Man they're useful little blowers, and no more canned air... With the side benefit of it being able to blow dust EVERYWHERE if you don't plan ahead


I actually only need a little blast here and there usually. With my positive pressure setups on all but the Dell server dust is a very small issue. I don't even bother with filters. Those cans are actually fairly old. Just what I had sitting around. I have thought about a small computer vacuum though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I actually only need a little blast here and there usually. With my positive pressure setups on all but the Dell server dust is a very small issue. I don't even bother with filters. Those cans are actually fairly old. Just what I had sitting around. I have thought about a small computer vacuum though.


Ahhhhhh, must be nice to not have to deal with dust all that often - I usually have to blow out my case once a month or so. Eventually I'm going to get a hepa filter for the room, which will hopefully reduce the dust somewhat ^_^

Oh, and despite the name, the datavac doesn't perform any vacuuming duties, but it makes a powerful blower that's much better than compressed air. Just don't use it in the middle of the night if you live with roommates or neighbours (doubly so in older apartments with thin walls) as they can be somewhat noisy. But man do they do their job well!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhhh, must be nice to not have to deal with dust all that often - I usually have to blow out my case once a month or so. Eventually I'm going to get a hepa filter for the room, which will hopefully reduce the dust somewhat ^_^
> 
> Oh, and despite the name, the datavac doesn't perform any vacuuming duties, but it makes a powerful blower that's much better than compressed air. Just don't use it in the middle of the night if you live with roommates or neighbours (doubly so in older apartments with thin walls) as they can be somewhat noisy. But man do they do their job well!


The only think i need to really clean once in a while are the rads in my gaming rig. Even that is only once every six months to a year.

I know the datavac you are talking about. There are some actual vacuum units for computers too. We had them when i worked at microcenter a few years ago. Dont remember the name of them off hand.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well yet another modification to my setup...







. Got tired of the side by side monitor being that my monitors do not match and I no longer use the secondary one in portrait mode since I haven't coded in a while. Anyways bought a cheap vertical double stand from Amazon and combined with my dual monitor one in order to get the monitors to match as they are now. Since I sit back a lot all I have to do is give a quick gaze up but overall this allowed me to bring my monitors in closer to my dirty face and bring my pc back up from the floor. So that I may gaze at it when I am bored.


----------



## Baelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well yet another modification to my setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got tired of the side by side monitor being that my monitors do not match ...


I get you man, I kinda had the same dilema when i finally upgraded to 1080p (was about time!) this month, but since i dont have that much real state on my desk i decided to just replace the monitor instead of having two. I got used to virtual desktops now so I just needed a better monitor haha

Also bought me a monitor stand from Amazon, added a desk mat and switched to a mechanical keyboard to finish my setup!


----------



## AsusFan30

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## Teddybeer

My Gaming PC Setup


----------



## Robilar

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2743_zps9wjp4jdj.jpg.html

Looking for a new chair. The one I have is fine but I need something with height adjustable arms and some kind of lumbar support.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


I am trying to understand the need for "baby wipes". Just seems a bit out of place....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am trying to understand the need for "baby wipes". Just seems a bit out of place....


I think I'll go with "to keep one's hands and working surface clean", even though several other things came to mind first. They are rather convenient for giving your hands a quick clean if you happen to get them gunked up while having a quick snack during an MMO raid or something.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think I'll go with "to keep one's hands and working surface clean", even though several other things came to mind first. They are rather convenient for giving your hands a quick clean if you happen to get them gunked up while having a quick snack during an MMO raid or something.


Um k....don't really think that's the case....


----------



## FXformat

Changed my setup a bit, this is a a rough draft of what i have done, sorry for the bad pic it was taken with a phone...after i finish the rest i'll take better pics..

but i'm going for the minimalistic look, hiding all the cables and wires, even the keyboard wires will be drilled into the desk itself and hidden under the mouse pad.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to understand the need for "baby wipes". Just seems a bit out of place....
Click to expand...

Haha. Well they are multipurpose. I use them to wipe down my setup, and...my Daughters Changing table is right next to my setup, and there is no other place to put them.?


----------



## FXformat

Hung up the PC and drilled a hole in the table for the keyboard wires...


----------



## maltamonk

I know this isn't a pic of my setup, but I have a question. Has anyone gone from either a round edged desk to a square edged desk or vice versa? Should I ask this question elsewhere?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hung up the PC and drilled a hole in the table for the keyboard wires...


Yooooo that's hella clean!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hung up the PC and drilled a hole in the table for the keyboard wires...


super tight and clean. love.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Well, after my EVGA GTX780 Classified died on me last week EVGA sent an GTX980 SC to replace it but instead of keeping it I've decided to sell it on ebay (gone in less than 3 hours) and went for a EVGA 980Ti Classified (had some discounts on a store here in the UK to spent and didn't look back)... So here's the pictures of my game spot (nothing fancy but does the trick)...


----------



## FXformat

Another angle


----------



## Robilar

Nice setup but no speakers?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice setup but no speakers?


Speakers from the monitor is not bad...but i will order a sound bar, i just need to find one that is the exact same length as my monitor, or else my OCD will drive me nuts.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Another angle


I like it. I may do something similar one day. Maybe wall-mount the PC, and put speakers directly in the wall as well.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Speakers from the monitor is not bad...but i will order a sound bar, i just need to find one that is the exact same length as my monitor, or else my OCD will drive me nuts.


I have that same kind of OCD... What is the monitor width? I have several sound bars in my house.


----------



## TrueForm

http://www.iforce.co.nz/View.aspx?i=mjcw441y.5qs.jpg

Comfy little setup. Upgrades and another monitor being added coming this year.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have that same kind of OCD... What is the monitor width? I have several sound bars in my house.


The width of the monitor is 35 3/8" I would take a 1/8" margin of error and no more..my eyes will notice 1/4"


----------



## cazanon

I myself like the option someone mention, ie mounting the speakers into the wall. I feel like a grill\cloth cover the same approximate color as the wall would look great, and give much better sound. Just my $.02


----------



## TUFinside

Sorry for the bad quality pic (really need to invest into a decent camera), this is the setup i used to "work" with.

I want a less "gamer" oriented keyboard and mouse. New CPU and MoBo on the way...


----------



## ErrorFile

My case is hidden on this pic, it's located next to the table on the left side.







Headphones are missing, but they are usually just laying on the right side of my monitor. I really want to buy some acoustic panels to improve sound quality.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is hidden on this pic, it's located next to the table on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones are missing, but they are usually just laying on the right side of my monitor. I really want to buy some acoustic panels to improve sound quality.


Just curious on why you would have the bigger pad hanging out of the desk like that...?


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Just curious on why you would have the bigger pad hanging out of the desk like that...?


It's more comfortable for my wrists like that, it doesn't look nice but that's the reason. Same reason why there's the smaller mouse pad, it's for added comfort.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> It's more comfortable for my wrists like that, it doesn't look nice but that's the reason. Same reason why there's the smaller mouse pad, it's for added comfort.


Ok makes sense. Was just curious.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Ok makes sense. Was just curious.


Yeah, sure thing.


----------



## Alpina 7

just started working my My "Office / Study" . i moved about a week ago so its kind of empty and the desk im im using now is a temp until i can get to building me a bad ass desk here shortly.


----------



## OverSightX

Here is my current setup...




from


----------



## clownfart

It's been a while since my last post...


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart*
> 
> It's been a while since my last post...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! is that arcade unit custom built? Also what games are built in?


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Nice! is that arcade unit custom built? Also what games are built in?


It's a Sega Astro City, which can play any JAMMA game. I currently own Tetris the grand master (TGM), Tetris the grand master 2 plus (TAP), Tetris Plus, Tetris Plus 2 and Sega Tetris. I'm looking to get some fighters for it in the future, like street fighter 3 third strike.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Old Temp setup:



New Desk:


----------



## AsusFan30

Just when I thought I was done, I added a few new things.

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## vanir1337

Razer Firefly really? lmao


----------



## FXformat

Got this new executive leather chair, can game or browse PH for hours and my back won't hurt...


----------



## Shiftstealth

My new setup in my first house


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Razer Firefly really? lmao


No, not really Troll.??


----------



## AsusFan30

Today I got a TV Mount for my spare TV. Now I can have a dedicated Monitor for my Nvidia Shield!

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.


----------



## baird gow

Moved some things around. And like usual... starving student don't be too harsh.

PC: Lian Li PC-Z70, ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, Intel Core i5-3570, Asus R9 290, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro, Corsair H60 CPU Water Cooler, 4 Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition Fans, Tenkeyless Tactile Touch "Otaku" Keyboard, Corsair Vengeance M65 Performance FPS Gaming Mouse, Seagate 8TB External Hard Drive.

Storage Server: Fractal Design Node 804 Case, Basic ITX board w/ integrated processor > Dell Perc 6i Raid card > Raid6 8x 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm HDDs.

Monitor: LG 34UM95 34" Ultra Wide Screen 3440 x 1440

TV: 60" LG Plasma 60PB6650

Audio: Samsung 850 Pro SSD > W8.1 > Foobar2000>Recapped Belkin USB card > Schiit Wyrd > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > Hifiman He-6 on WooAudio Stand or Adam Audio A7X on PrimeAcoustic Iso Pads.

Music Production: Access Virus TI, Roland TB-3, Roland VT-3, Arturia Keylab 88, Audio Technica AT4033SE Microphone.

DJ: Pioneer DDJ-T1, Beyer Dynamic DT 770 Pro 80ohm

Game area: Nintendo 64, Wii, Wii U with Gamecube Adapter, Play Station 2, and Xbox 360 all connected to 60" + Audiophile set up.

I believe my cable management is pretty good for having 3x 9AWG Pangea Audio Power Cables as well as 12 USB devices 8 of which have Power Adapters as well, not including the TV, monitor, computer, game consoles, and both studio monitors.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> Moved some things around. And like usual... starving student don't be too harsh.


Looking at your setup, I wish I was a starving student


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New Desk:


Mounted the monitors,installed LED strip behind and also installed an NZXT Hue+ kit in my case. Next up, Small desk rotated 90 degrees and placed where my tower is to be used as stand.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

That plastic bin did it for me. Nope, nope, nope, nope.


----------



## jprovido

build still incomplete. headphone stand, headphones and amp/dac on the way







specs are on sig


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Got this new executive leather chair, can game or browse PH for hours and my back won't hurt...


I quite enjoy this.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> That plastic bin did it for me. Nope, nope, nope, nope.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*


Very nice rebuttal







I think you won that one.

To be honest though, I was actually thinking the same thing as @TheOwlHootHoot


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*


Dope setup!







I need to get desks that are at least the same height if not color too instead of my random setup I have now. What are you using for the behind-monitor lights?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Very nice rebuttal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you won that one.
> 
> To be honest though, I was actually thinking the same thing as @TheOwlHootHoot


Thanks man, I hated that damn tub, but I wanted it off the ground while I was waiting for a stand for it. Decided to use my old desk and it worked out nicely!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Dope setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get desks that are at least the same height if not color too instead of my random setup I have now. What are you using for the behind-monitor lights?


Thanks man, here is a link to the lights. Fun fact, they can integrate and be controlled by the NZXT Hue+ kit via the NZXT CAM software

http://www.amazon.com/Sunnest-Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing/dp/B00DUSLOSQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thanks man, I hated that damn tub, but I wanted it off the ground while I was waiting for a stand for it. Decided to use my old desk and it worked out nicely!
> Thanks man, here is a link to the lights. Fun fact, they can integrate and be controlled by the NZXT Hue+ kit via the NZXT CAM software
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunnest-Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing/dp/B00DUSLOSQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


No joke? that's really neat actually. I was looking at a similar strip on ebay, hoping to get ahold of some of the "dream strip" RGBWs that can do the chasing effect and whatnot (this is for IN my PC) just for fun. Can't bring myself to drop $60 on 2' of LED's though (NZXT strips)


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> That plastic bin did it for me. Nope, nope, nope, nope.
Click to expand...

NOOOOO NOW THE CABLESSS. I have dat mount doe. A+++ and sheeeep. I almost got those lights, but I just went with a white for 7 bucks and rigged it up to a usb switcher. How does that work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thanks man, I hated that damn tub, but I wanted it off the ground while I was waiting for a stand for it. Decided to use my old desk and it worked out nicely!
> Thanks man, here is a link to the lights. Fun fact, they can integrate and be controlled by the NZXT Hue+ kit via the NZXT CAM software
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunnest-Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing/dp/B00DUSLOSQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
> 
> 
> 
> No joke? that's really neat actually. I was looking at a similar strip on ebay, hoping to get ahold of some of the "dream strip" RGBWs that can do the chasing effect and whatnot (this is for IN my PC) just for fun. Can't bring myself to drop $60 on 2' of LED's though (NZXT strips)
Click to expand...

Dream with lots of settings for like 24 dollars, good reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/XKTTSUEERCRR-Dream-Waterproof-Change-Remote/dp/B008L9YXJG


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> NOOOOO NOW THE CABLESSS. I have dat mount doe. A+++ and sheeeep. I almost got those lights, but I just went with a white for 7 bucks and rigged it up to a usb switcher. How does that work?


lol not too much I can do with cables at this point, I have them velcro'd a bit better since that picture was taken but I am reaching my limits, you're welcome to drive over here and improve it for me haha. LEDS's work quite well, I noticed they were using the same plug is the Hue so I plugged it up and it works just fine for basic lighting. I haven't tried any of the cool effects on that channel though.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> NOOOOO NOW THE CABLESSS. I have dat mount doe. A+++ and sheeeep. I almost got those lights, but I just went with a white for 7 bucks and rigged it up to a usb switcher. How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> I just feed all of my cables down the tube, you should too if you have the exact same model. I know they have older and newer versions. Then velcro everything to the curve, but not on the back side since the LED's go there.
> 
> lol not too much I can do with cables at this point, I have them velcro'd a bit better since that picture was taken but I am reaching my limits, you're welcome to drive over here and improve it for me haha. LEDS's work quite well, I noticed they were using the same plug is the Hue so I plugged it up and it works just fine for basic lighting. I haven't tried any of the cool effects on that channel though.
Click to expand...

I bought velcro packs from Walmart which get really tight and they are cheap, some tools from Harbor freight for my cable management. Also made a headphone stand with a charger built in, not that it is amazing. I use my W541 mainly for on the go and programming at work, then dock it there and use remote desktop and have it on the right panel. The switcher on the keyboard toggles lights, mouse, vader, and headphones.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> NOOOOO NOW THE CABLESSS. I have dat mount doe. A+++ and sheeeep. I almost got those lights, but I just went with a white for 7 bucks and rigged it up to a usb switcher. How does that work?
> Dream with lots of settings for like 24 dollars, good reviews.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XKTTSUEERCRR-Dream-Waterproof-Change-Remote/dp/B008L9YXJG












Those are actually cheaper than these that I was looking at. Good find! Right now I just have some UV LED's in my case to light up some cables and painted things.

Heres a few shots of my setup. I'll admit I cleaned it up a bit for the picture, despite how messy it is anyhow. lol. I have a nice bluetooth headset in the mail that should be here tomorrow or friday. Pretty excited to try them out, supposedly they have really nice sound and a 45 hour battery life which is insane. I may get a pair of Corsair Void's in the future depending on how well the bluetooth set works.

Deff want to upgrade my keyboard/mouse (K70 RGB if I can afford it, hence the larger mousepad, so it doesn't scratch up my desk) but since I mostly play with my XB1 controller it's not an upgrade I'm in a hurry to do. I've got halfway decent cable management behind all this stuff, but there's deff work that could be done still.

Need to get myself a new monitor/tv and a wall mount. If I get something with a slim-zero bezel I can add about 6" to my screen size, and a 38" monitor would be plenty big.

Also had thought about adding white LED's to the underside of those shelves with some sort of shield to use as my lighting.

I'm just starting out into the "PC gaming" realm, as well as the "nice, clean gaming setup" crew so I still have a lot of upgrading to do. As far as my PC goes I could probably get away with just a better GPU and HDD's for the time being.

Excuse the long post haha


Still trying to get that ripple out of this new mousepad.



I've got my 360, PS2, Wii, and SNES all hooked up to the TV as well as an emulator system set up on my PC.


----------



## maynard14

heres mine







love gunpla so much haha


----------



## overclockerjames

Trying to figure out what to do with one of the walls in my computer room. Any ideas?


----------



## Lshuman

CableMod cabling and Lighting added.


----------



## cainy1991

Everyone else had such bright and fancy set ups I turned my mouse and keyboard lights on to compete LOL


----------



## Tisser12

Gah these setups make me jealous! I DID finally get to upgrade to a 1080 display. BARELY fits in the space I have for my TV. But it's so much nicer. Also started working on my custom Fallout themed headset. The one I got ended up being the wrong color blue, but I love the quality of the headset so I'm making due.

Cable managed behind my TV as well since it was moved out of the way finally. All the cables laying on the desk were the ones being removed. Bye bye VGA and DVID connectors.

And bye bye 720, Hello 1080.










First decal didn't go on 100% perfectly, but for the material and shape of the headset I feel like I did a decent job. I plan on trying to "yellow gold tint" the chromed parts and add a few extra yellow logos places. Also ordering a Blue/yellow micro USB cable to keep with it for charging, and either a coiled or braided yellow Aux cable to keep with it as well (you can use them wired without using the battery, as well as audio share with them, aka plug in someones headphones or a speaker and listen to the music through the bluetooth headset)

I didn't really like the Sibera Fallout themed headset, so I just decided to make my own. Fully decked out. Won't be the greatest things ever but I'll enjoy them.
_Step one complete:_


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*


Simple yet super effective!
I love it


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do with one of the walls in my computer room. Any ideas?


You could put up a notice board to pin your electricity bills?









And yes, I'm jealous, although I'd de-clutter a little.


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> And bye bye 720, Hello 1080.


You're going to burn your eyeballs out. Seriously, don't be surprised if you start experiencing headaches after a few hours of gameplay.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> You're going to burn your eyeballs out. Seriously, don't be surprised if you start experiencing headaches after a few hours of gameplay.


Look 3 posts up from your last post. He's got 3 widescreens below a 32" and I'M gonna burn MY eyes out?
I appreciate your concern, I actually try to sit as far back away from it as I can, and when I game I use a controller, so I can slide further back yet. Also I plan on purchasing a set of these in the near future. And also, I sit in front of my computer for most of my day, and no headaches. Not yet at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Simple yet super effective!
> I love it


Thanks! They're a work in progress, I'm ordering another decal for the other side, either the same one or one that says "Straight Outta Vault 111" inside the vault symbol. Vault Tec logo for the headband and yellow colored tint for a secret touch. Add in some yellow/blue Aux/microusb cables and I'll have a fully custom Vault 111 Bluetooth headset!

Oh, and I forgot, since I killed my cheapo logitech keyboard last night, I went out and got a Strafe RGB so that my setup can be shiny too. MX silent's are gorgeous.


----------



## Servu

Maybe a bigger desk could be the solution? For example, I'm currently using Ikea Galant which is 80cm deep and about 160cm wide so i can push my monitors back enough for optimal viewing distance. They are also offering all sorts of dining tables which can be up to 100cm deep and 250cm wide.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> You're going to burn your eyeballs out. Seriously, don't be surprised if you start experiencing headaches after a few hours of gameplay.


Ain't lying about that. I did a 43" and then 40" 4k screen with a lot more space then that and they were killing my eyes. Moved to this X34 and haven't looked back. Can sit at the X34 all day and never feel eye fatigue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do with one of the walls in my computer room. Any ideas?


I'd go for a display of some type. Maybe put some models, board games (the expensive ones with all the miniatures), books, comics, whatever you find interesting. I'd also light it up so that it doesn't get drowned out by all the other lights and monitors.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ain't lying about that. I did a 43" and then 40" 4k screen with a lot more space then that and they were killing my eyes. Moved to this X34 and haven't looked back. Can sit at the X34 all day and never feel eye fatigue.


I'll have to see how it goes. I do plan on getting a pair of gaming glasses because it never hurts to protect your eyes. Even if I don't really feel the strain I know it's there. I just try to take a break every so often and look around the room and away from the monitor. Plus I move back a little bit when I have my game fullscreen, I game with a wireless XB1 controller.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> I'll have to see how it goes. I do plan on getting a pair of gaming glasses because it never hurts to protect your eyes. Even if I don't really feel the strain I know it's there. I just try to take a break every so often and look around the room and away from the monitor. Plus I move back a little bit when I have my game fullscreen, I game with a wireless XB1 controller.


If it's not affecting you then why not. Gaming on a large screen can be a great experience. Also can't beat having a remote. Really wish they'd start adding a remote in with monitors.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/poWJVQP1j


----------



## EpicPie

lmao the tv


----------



## maynard14

heres my updates set up, thank you pledge haha


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> If it's not affecting you then why not. Gaming on a large screen can be a great experience. Also can't beat having a remote. Really wish they'd start adding a remote in with monitors.


Fallout 4 is amazing on this TV. And yes, a remote is really nice, no external speakers NEEDED (however the TV's now a days have terrible sound quality imo to promote buying a "sound bar" or theatre system) plus they're generally cheaper.

As far as the size goes, It's really nice to have a peripheral available, the 40" is about perfect for this space, if I had a perfect situation I would be interested in swapping it out for something equally as wide, just a tad bit shorter, maybe curved. But this is what I've got and I'll make it work. Deff gonna invest in a good pair of PC glasses however. That's been on my wish list for a long time due to how long I'm usually in front of my computer.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> lmao the tv


Was waiting for that!.


----------



## Chargeit

Moved my ol'lady to my old XB270HU monitor and a GTX 950 I own. This lead down a path that ended with needing to get a larger table for her to use, and, painting the bedroom. Wasn't 100% sold on the table she picked at first, but, now that it's setup I like it. Lots of space for her to use the larger 27" monitor (was on 21.5"), and the computer fits nicely a bottom shelf.


----------



## Nark96

Here's mine


----------



## shilka

Been a long time since i last posted here but i have not gotten much done due to being busy with life.
Got a new monitor and i seem to have gotten the only Asus PG279Q that actually works.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Here is mine


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Here is mine


What kind of monitors are you running? Rather curious.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What kind of monitors are you running? Rather curious.


bottom 3 are philips 40 inch 4k panels and the top 2 are benQ 1440p panels there are now 3 up top


----------



## Warface1987

Long time ago since I posted something ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> bottom 3 are philips 40 inch 4k panels and the top 2 are benQ 1440p panels there are now 3 up top


This member of the peanut gallery that can't seem to be bothered to clean up his own setup so they can show it off demands requests additional pictures of the 3+3 setup!


----------



## Nark96

Just finished modding a few cables and the H105 tubes for that all black/white look, well mostly white!


----------



## brazilianloser

Well new place = new work/play are... utilizing the old setup plus a little more.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

How is that top monitor on your neck? Been wanting to add a fourth monitor like that.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> How is that top monitor on your neck? Been wanting to add a fourth monitor like that.


I had a setup similar to that at a point, it really depends on how you sit, I prefer sitting almost straight up while gamingand with a headrest it was hard, if I sat more relaxed for browsing the internet or whatever, it was perfectly fine. I would recommend using an IPS display though so you don't get the bad TN angles


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> How is that top monitor on your neck? Been wanting to add a fourth monitor like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> I had a setup similar to that at a point, it really depends on how you sit, I prefer sitting almost straight up while gamingand with a headrest it was hard, if I sat more relaxed for browsing the internet or whatever, it was perfectly fine. I would recommend using an IPS display though so you don't get the bad TN angles


Yeah. I tend to lean back by quite a bit while sitting at my desk. So to me its just a quick glance up. But as the other member has said it really depends on how you sit.


----------



## Tisser12

I still have some major work to do to my setup to compete with these dope setups you guys have. One thing at a time I suppose. I did finish that Vault-Tec Headset today, though. Just in time because my Black and White FYE exclusive Funko got here today also.


This doesn't look any different but it was chrome before, I used yellow headlight tint to give it a "golden" appearance.


----------



## Triniboi82

New apartment, my humble setup


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Here is mine


Hello Friend. Good configuration.
You could say that the configuration used in the picture? Aperture, iso, etc?
Thank you.


----------



## djriful

This is my spacestation 2016...



My old setup is somewhere in my profile.


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Nice setup djriful.

I have the same desk and keyboard. Thinking about switching out desk though.


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> Nice setup djriful.
> 
> I have the same desk and keyboard. Thinking about switching out desk though.


I was actually thinking of buying the Fredde. Can I ask what you don't like about it?


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Nothing honestly. it just won't fit 3 27" monitors.


----------



## Dair76

Ah, fair enough. Think I'll go for it then. It's just the right fit for the rest of my computer room.


----------



## Phoenyx

I recently changed my Corsair Air 540 for the NZXT Razer Edition H440. Sad to see the violet/purple color scheme go, but since I own a fair amount of Razer peripherals now, I decided to go full out with the green look.

Desk setup sucks at the moment, still on the look out for a more comfortable desk for my battlestation. Got some cheapo IKEA piece of garbage desk holding up some 7k€ worth of kit









I honestly don't know how I manage to sleep at night!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes that is an HDD platter being used as a coaster!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Too much razer makes me sad knowing it will break in about 1 year.


----------



## Phoenyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Too much razer makes me sad knowing it will break in about 1 year.


I have heard a lot of people complaining about the reliability of Razer hardware, and its put me off buying in the past. Not to jinx myself, but in all the years I have owned Razer devices, I haven't had any go bad on me. Maybe I am just lucky. They are however a company that is corrupted by money sadly, that I will certainly agree upon and build quality in some cases could be better.

I came from a total Logitech setup; G510 (keyboard), G13 (gamepad), G600 (mouse) and G930's (headset). In 1 year I got through two sets of 930's that literally broke on the earcup support. Both broke in the same place. And I also had one G13 go bad on me. My mouse petered out just out of its warranty so got replaced with a Naga, that is the same one I am using today (since 2014).

I think in the end its luck of the draw, a lot of people praise Logitech gear, but in my experience, my Logi kit sadly didn't hold up, and not because I neglected it either. If I had, I'd understand!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenyx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Too much razer makes me sad knowing it will break in about 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot of people complaining about the reliability of Razer hardware, and its put me off buying in the past. Not to jinx myself, but in all the years I have owned Razer devices, I haven't had any go bad on me. Maybe I am just lucky. They are however a company that is corrupted by money sadly, that I will certainly agree upon and build quality in some cases could be better.
> 
> I came from a total Logitech setup; G510 (keyboard), G13 (gamepad), G600 (mouse) and G930's (headset). In 1 year I got through two sets of 930's that literally broke on the earcup support. Both broke in the same place. And I also had one G13 go bad on me. My mouse petered out just out of its warranty so got replaced with a Naga, that is the same one I am using today (since 2014).
> 
> I think in the end its luck of the draw, a lot of people praise Logitech gear, but in my experience, my Logi kit sadly didn't hold up, and not because I neglected it either. If I had, I'd understand!
Click to expand...

My razer products from 2013 are solid. My friends razer products from >2013 break.


----------



## Alpina 7

looking for a bigger desk for my office. preferably an L shaped corner desk for a couple monitors and peripherals. something under 300$... you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> looking for a bigger desk for my office. preferably an L shaped corner desk for a couple monitors and peripherals. something under 300$... you guys have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yep. I literally have the perfect idea, which should be doable for you if are in the UK Birmingham.

I know this is really long, but I had written this out as a step-by-step instruction on how to make your own for the guys over at GamerNexus:

Quote:


> Here are the steps in order that I did to finish my Gerton. You'll need a random orbital sander, and a metric ton of patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) When you get the Gerton, there is already a coating on the wood. You'll need to sand this down evenly. Otherwise stain and polyurethane won't properly apply. A random orbital sander works best for this, so you don't gouge your wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Take your crappiest T-Shirt, rip it to shreds, and use it to evenly coat your board with stain. Watch out for stain permeating all the way through the boards. If it starts to show on the opposite side, but you still want some stain finish on those sides, then only do a LIGHT coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Once the stain has settled in and dried, you'll want to apply your first coat of polyurethane. IMPORTANT INFORMATION: You'll want to go with a water-based polyurethane over any other type. This is for a few reasons (despite being slightly more expensive). Reason 1: Dries significantly faster than other polyurethanes, which means the time to complete each coat is significantly less. Reason 2) It doesn't provide its own tint unlike oil based polyurethanes. 3) It doesn't emit fumes (that are somewhat toxic in an enclosed area) for months like oil based polyurethanes do. Now, like I said, it is more expensive, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Once your coat (put coat # here) has dried, you'll want to evenly go over the entire finish with 1500+ grit sandpaper discs with the random orbital sander set to its lowest setting. This is to ensure that you take a VERY small amount off. You can purchase those very high grit sandpapers for your ROS on Amazon (you won't find them at Home Depot or Lowes). Make sure you only use microfiber cloths to wipe off the excess dust. Protip: If you have a shop-vac, attach it to your ROS, so it vacuums up a lot of the dust while it is sanding, which leads to less gouging.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Repeat step 4 for however many coats that you want. I stopped at 7, which is quite a decent thickness once everything is said and done. Step 7 is optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Once you've put the amount of coats that you would like to put on your desk, WAIT. You need to give time for the polyurethane to cure completely. This can take about a week or so, longer if you live in a very humid environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) You CAN polish out your desk to a perfectly smooth and mirror finish. You'll want a powered polishing wheel thingy (looks like a random orbital sander, but significantly lower RPMs and has a polishing cloth/pad on the bottom instead of sandpaper). You can use automotive grade polishes for this. However, for my personal desk, I used a satin (semi-gloss) polyurethane, so I chose to skip this step. That, and the fact that I had done such a good job with making sure that my coats were even and sanded properly, I had next to not smoothness issues with the top coat.
> 
> 
> Some things to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should only really coat the sides and top with polyurethane. Wood needs to breathe. And you aren't going to be looking at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> This can really take a long time. This was nearly a month long project for me. It was stupidly rewarding though.
> 
> 
> 
> Water based polyurethane's only real weakness is that they are ever-so-slightly water soluble, so attempt to not get much water on it. However, if you dry it quickly enough, it won't damage it. However, the pros of water-based polyurethanes over its oil counterparts drastically outnumber the cons.
> 
> 
> Considering the case that you are going to be using it for reviews, I'd recommend at least 5 coats, just to give it longevity. You never know whether or not you'll have heavy or pointy items to review. I can say though that at the amount of coats that I've applied, it takes abuse every day from my task chair's armrests slamming and sideswiping it, and it hasn't shown a single bit of wearing at ALL. That, and multiple places where I have monitor arm clamps mounted to my desk, which are putting a lot of pressure on small points, have not been affected one bit. No cracking or the like.
> 
> I know this is stupidly long, but I thought I'd make it as thorough as possible. Hopefully I helped!
> 
> These are the exact products I used in making mine if I remember correctly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minwax Water Based Oil Modified Polyurethane: Semi Gloss
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgid 5 in. Random Orbit Sander
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x Ikea Gerton Butchers Block Table Tops
> 
> 
> 
> <Insert your frame and legs here of choice. I went with the old Galant frames and legs since they were on firesale at my store, but I'd suggest the Bekant legs overall, which would allow you to adjust height easily. However, if you have no space and have to cut down your Gerton for size, you'll have to make your own frame/legs for the table top>.
> 
> 
> 
> Sungold Abrasive ROS Discs @ 800, 1200, 1500, and 2000 grit
> 
> 
> 
> Rust-Oleum Ultimate Wood Stain - American Walnut Oil-Based
> 
> 
> A couple things to mention though. While a wood desk has really good resistance to shearing forces, if you drop a 80lbs case (like I did) on one of its corners (which I unfortunately did), you can somewhat dent the finish. However, mind you, that is because I basically dropped an 80lbs case on its corner on accident, and the gouge didn't even reach the actual wood. So that should give you some indication of durability for 7 coats.
> 
> I used a semi-gloss for mine. You can see it in my picture here, what the choices I listed above ended up turning out to be like. That picture is mostly color accurate to real life (although maybe slightly brighter). I'd say though that OP probably used satin polyurethane (yep, confirmed after looking at his comments in this thread), and didn't put many coats at all on his. Probably put 1-2 coats on his (Damn I'm good. I wrote this before seeing his reply to you that he used 2 LOL), judging by the thickness of the coating.
> 
> Another thing I'd like to point out is that I was doing 2 Gertons. And each coating for the 2 Gertons was about 1 1/2 pints of polyurethane. I have to go real soon after writing this, but you should be able to judge how much you'll need from this. Don't make the mistake also and go for pint cans only. Turns out to be waaaay more expensive. But I made that mistake because this was honestly my first time trying this large of a woodworking project.
> 
> If I think of anything else, I'll just make another reply to your comments. But I think I covered most. I was in your position too before starting this project about half a year ago. Seems daunting, but it is very, very rewarding. Not to mention it does everything I needed from a desk, and compares in quality to desks that were $100-200 more expensive than the total cost to build this one. People underestimate the Gerton from Ikea. Solid butchers block and not a veneer, and significantly cheaper than ANYWHERE I contacted/found online. I had to figure out what to do by myself though since there really aren't any good guides on how to do this on the internet. So hopefully I changed that a bit now ! As always, feel free if you ever have any other questions to ask me. I'll try and answer them thoroughly.


One of these days I'll get around to taking a picture of my full setup and posting it here. Too lazy to get out the DSLR to take one T.T.... I wrote this guide because when I made mine, no one had actually thought of using these things together for a desk online. Now it has become a pretty popular setup since. Excellent quality desk at a very affordable cost (and freaking massive in my case).


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenyx*
> 
> I have heard a lot of people complaining about the reliability of Razer hardware, and its put me off buying in the past. Not to jinx myself, but in all the years I have owned Razer devices, I haven't had any go bad on me. Maybe I am just lucky. They are however a company that is corrupted by money sadly, that I will certainly agree upon and build quality in some cases could be better.


TBH I think it has a lot to do with how well people take care of their stuff.

All my razer stuff as early as 2009 hasn't broken yet.


----------



## DogeTactical

My Throne


----------



## FXformat

Quick cellphone pic of the new set up...what's new?

Much bigger desk (7 feet long)
1000W 5.1 Sound system JBL Speakers/Sony Receiver
Cabinet on desk to store ****
980Ti Hydro Copper


----------



## kingofcold

Here's a quick cellphone pic of my setup.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quick cellphone pic of the new set up...what's new?
> 
> Much bigger desk (7 feet long)
> 1000W 5.1 Sound system JBL Speakers/Sony Receiver
> Cabinet on desk to store ****
> 980Ti Hydro Copper


Hey you changed it back!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Hey you changed it back!


Or an old pic was accidentally uploaded. They mentioned the cabinet to store stuff, so I'm curious if the wrong pic was used.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Hey you changed it back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or an old pic was accidentally uploaded. They mentioned the cabinet to store stuff, so I'm curious if the wrong pic was used.
Click to expand...

Nope he has new speakers and a plant!


----------



## FXformat

Haha got more than just speakers and plant...

Whole new desk, this one is 84" wide, old one was 65"

I have a 1000Watts 5.1 JBL/Sony system

Got a 980Ti now instead of a 980, and watercooled the ram....

Built a cabinet for the new desk too....

Old setup, too plain


New one...


When i get my DSLR i'll take better pics of my new set up...it'll pop!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is my spacestation 2016...
> 
> 
> 
> My old setup is somewhere in my profile.


Little update, swap shelf, 2x new monitor vesa mounts!


----------



## shilka

Spoiler: Just finished my rebuild


----------



## Nark96

updated setup









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## baird gow

My new PC. Built a week ago


----------



## GermanyChris

http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/GermanyChris/media/20160707_200752_HDR_zpsahnvyhf4.jpg.html

WTH It's not in this thread


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/GermanyChris/media/20160707_200752_HDR_zpsahnvyhf4.jpg.html
> 
> WTH It's not in this thread


Cool background! Where did you get it?


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Haha got more than just speakers and plant...
> 
> Whole new desk, this one is 84" wide, old one was 65"
> 
> I have a 1000Watts 5.1 JBL/Sony system
> 
> Got a 980Ti now instead of a 980, and watercooled the ram....
> 
> Built a cabinet for the new desk too....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old setup, too plain
> 
> 
> New one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i get my DSLR i'll take better pics of my new set up...it'll pop!


info on the foot rest?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> info on the foot rest?


http://www.walmart.com/ip/25190626?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227019227420&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=42972145352&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81464936312&veh=sem

that's an old pic of the setup, it's evolved since then...


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/25190626?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227019227420&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=42972145352&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81464936312&veh=sem
> 
> that's an old pic of the setup, it's evolved since then...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank you sir setup is super clean man!!


----------



## brazilianloser

Hate to be a hater because I do think your setup is one of the best on this thread but Jesus man... stop posting it every other two posts. Anyways don't take offense just bored coming on here and seeing the same setup over and over again.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/GermanyChris/media/20160707_200752_HDR_zpsahnvyhf4.jpg.html
> 
> WTH It's not in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool background! Where did you get it?
Click to expand...

I googled material design wallpaper


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Hate to be a hater because I do think your setup is one of the best on this thread but Jesus man... stop posting it every other two posts. Anyways don't take offense just bored coming on here and seeing the same setup over and over again.


Oops you are right, I did notice I've posted a lot. No worries I don't take offense over what others say on the internet lol, u wouldn't survive on forums if you did. But I'm working on a new setup now and will be posting that, you can put me on block so my future posts won't bother ya.


----------



## brazilianloser

Its all good. What most folks in that situation do here is create a build log post. And do all the plethora of posts there for those that want to see the step by step progression. Leave more the finished and here and there upgrades for this thread. So the thread doesn't get bombarded by one setup over the various setups.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Its all good. What most folks in that situation do here is create a build log post. And do all the plethora of posts there for those that want to see the step by step progression. Leave more the finished and here and there upgrades for this thread. So the thread doesn't get bombarded by one setup over the various setups.


I did have a blog of it, got like 40 views and 2 comments. People don't click unless you have a caselabs, and I don't have a caselabs lol.


----------



## Nark96

no one ever appreciates/loves my setup smh


----------



## Tebuh

My little setup

Specs: Intel Core i5-3570K, ASROCK Z77E-ITX, Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 8GB GDDR5X, Corsair 8 GB Vengeance 1600mHz, Samsung 840 Evo SSD , Cryorig C1, Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 29" LED IPS, Team Wolf Swappable Switch Keyboard


----------



## jprovido

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K 6 Core @ 4.7GHz 1.295v
Mobo: MSI X99S-SLI PLUS
RAM: 32GB G-Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHz DDR4
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 8GB ROG STRIX
SSD: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2 NVMe SSD
SSD: Mushkin ECO3 480GB SATA III SSD
HDD: Seagate 6TB 7200RPM SATA III HDD
PSU: Corsair CS850M Gold Certified PSU
Cooler: Corsair H115i GTX with 2x Noctua NF-A14-2000
Case: NZXT S340 White Edition
Monitor: 27" ASUS MG279Q 2560x1440 144hz
CM Storm Quickfire Rapid TKL Cherry MX Blue Mechanical Keyboard
Steelseries Rival Optical Mouse
Steam Controller
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohms Studio Headphones
Fiio E10K DAC/AMP
Audioengine A5+ Powered Speakers White
Creative Labs SB0880 PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
CAD U37 USB Studio Condenser Recording Microphone
Logitech C930e Webcam


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nice setup. you should put a white cover on the light switch on the wall









I like the Storm Trooper theme for sure.


----------



## 96accord

Definitely like the white setup!

Tebuh - I like your simple setup. Looks clean.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

A bit too much on that smaller desk for my taste but super clean lookin.

Here is a current pic of mine


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While minimalistic setups look great in pictures... I prefer setups that are somewhat more lived in, and have everything you consider important right there and handily available ^_^


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While minimalistic setups look great in pictures... I prefer setups that are somewhat more lived in, and have everything you consider important right there and handily available ^_^


You mean like this?? haha



I have bad knees so I try to get in and out of my chair as little as possible while I'm at my "station". Bad knees and I'm Lazy af. I'll be honest.







But it's SO nice having everything right there if I need it I can reach up and grab it.There's 3 more shelves above the ones pictured and they're loaded too. Flash drives, game discs, dongles, adapters, SNES Games, you name it.

As much as I would LOVE a super-clean simplistic setup I just couldn't function in it. I don't just sit here to game, I'm here all day. So I need that stuff near me lol.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> You mean like this?? haha
> 
> 
> 
> I have bad knees so I try to get in and out of my chair as little as possible while I'm at my "station". Bad knees and I'm (edited). I'll be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's SO nice having everything right there if I need it I can reach up and grab it.There's 3 more shelves above the ones pictured and they're loaded too. Flash drives, game discs, dongles, adapters, SNES Games, you name it.
> 
> As much as I would LOVE a super-clean simplistic setup I just couldn't function in it. I don't just sit here to game, I'm here all day. So I need that stuff near me lol.


That's the ticket for me









Sure, it isn't as prim, proper and "omg I missed a tiny spot of dust sorry for the mess" but I just can't dig that kind of setup.... Museum displays have more clutter than minimalistic setups







Dp they make great photos? Oh yes, they definitely do.

But I'm also someone who pretty much won a "that's exactly what I was asking for" award over on DJWORX for posting the status of what my setup looked like back then. I would post my current setup here, but I'm not done organizing what goes where yet (aka half the desk is a giant mess of things that were moved around, empty monitor arms, and to boot, on top of it all my benching rig which is still kind of a messy area (but much better than it used to be).

I think the other reason my setup isn't all "prim and proper" is because dusting an Obutto R3volution is a massive pain









... And mine will be even more of a disaster once I get my three storage totes of records and Cd's out again, lol (and the Games Workshop mini painting and assembly area, and my calligraphy and art stuff, etc)


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's the ticket for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it isn't as prim, proper and "omg I missed a tiny spot of dust sorry for the mess" but I just can't dig that kind of setup.... Museum displays have more clutter than minimalistic setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dp they make great photos? Oh yes, they definitely do.
> 
> But I'm also someone who pretty much won a "that's exactly what I was asking for" award over on DJWORX for posting the status of what my setup looked like back then. I would post my current setup here, but I'm not done organizing what goes where yet (aka half the desk is a giant mess of things that were moved around, empty monitor arms, and to boot, on top of it all my benching rig which is still kind of a messy area (but much better than it used to be).
> 
> I think the other reason my setup isn't all "prim and proper" is because dusting an Obutto R3volution is a massive pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And mine will be even more of a disaster once I get my three storage totes of records and Cd's out again, lol (and the Games Workshop mini painting and assembly area, and my calligraphy and art stuff, etc)


Haha I figured you'd like that







but I can't have a clean setup with nothing around me, I live in one room, firstly, so all my stuff is in here. Also I'm constantly working on 8 things at once, PC, car, graphic design project, birthday card, fixing a phone, building a drone, etc etc. so I always have stuff everywhere, but I need easy quick access to all my tools and stuff.

I actually need to build a nice L desk that wraps around to my left so that I can have everything on one solid table instead of the 3 different heighted ones I have now, but also to add a nice little work area to keep my tools and stuff, and a place to actually have 'empty' deskspace to actually work on. Built in mount for my TV and second monitor that I have would be sweet also. Oh and the cable management options









If I had the skill and the time and money I'd totally build a desk PC. They're amazing and you can do so much with them. *drool*

anyways, I feel ya on the collectibles and nostalgia. These are the other shelves above me. Middle left is the only part that has PC parts on it right now haha.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> A bit too much on that smaller desk for my taste but super clean lookin.
> 
> Here is a current pic of mine


All that expensive stuff and using $15-20 dollar speakers? Are you kidding me?







Comical. You are not the first. I have seen this many times. Not just speakers. With other items as well. Other then that. Looks good.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Haha I figured you'd like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I can't have a clean setup with nothing around me, I live in one room, firstly, so all my stuff is in here. Also I'm constantly working on 8 things at once, PC, car, graphic design project, birthday card, fixing a phone, building a drone, etc etc. so I always have stuff everywhere, but I need easy quick access to all my tools and stuff.
> 
> I actually need to build a nice L desk that wraps around to my left so that I can have everything on one solid table instead of the 3 different heighted ones I have now, but also to add a nice little work area to keep my tools and stuff, and a place to actually have 'empty' deskspace to actually work on. Built in mount for my TV and second monitor that I have would be sweet also. Oh and the cable management options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the skill and the time and money I'd totally build a desk PC. They're amazing and you can do so much with them. *drool*
> 
> anyways, I feel ya on the collectibles and nostalgia. These are the other shelves above me. Middle left is the only part that has PC parts on it right now haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea, you've got to watch nostalgia. It can lead you down some paths that end up taking up a lot of space later on...

Got to thinking about my old board games and stuff as a kid. Realized they still made games like that and ended up picking a bunch up. Then got it in my head to paint the stuff. Now I've got large board games, all this D&D crap, 100's of miniatures in various states of being painted, and boxes of paint and painting accessories. "Nostalgia"









Yep. Don't need any of that. Hell, the $20 dice tray has become a "catch all".


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Those black boxes are filled with miniatures for board games. Don't need any of that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Each of those board games cost $80+. Don't need them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A small collection of my many miniatures. Some painted, many not, or half painted.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Nostalgia ends up with Tons of money wasted on stuff you then need to store.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> All that expensive stuff and using $15-20 dollar speakers? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. You are not the first. I have seen this many times. Not just speakers. With other items as well. Other then that. Looks good.


They only get used from YouTube maybe once a week sometimes even less. No reason to spend hundreds on them


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, you've got to watch nostalgia. It can lead you down some paths that end up taking up a lot of space later on...
> 
> Got to thinking about my old board games and stuff as a kid. Realized they still made games like that and ended up picking a bunch up. Then got it in my head to paint the stuff. Now I've got large board games, all this D&D crap, 100's of miniatures in various states of being painted, and boxes of paint and painting accessories. "Nostalgia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Don't need any of that. Hell, the $20 dice tray has become a "catch all".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those black boxes are filled with miniatures for board games. Don't need any of that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those board games cost $80+. Don't need them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small collection of my many miniatures. Some painted, many not, or half painted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostalgia ends up with Tons of money wasted on stuff you then need to store.


Oh I absolutely agree. I have very little space to begin with. I just pick up nick nacks here and there and when it gets too cluttered the least favorites get tanked. Those POP figures though... THEY can tend to get crazy and I see myself having a bunch of them.. but that's beside the point we're here to talk about computers!

I keep all my old stuff around to remind me of when it took 2 days to download a picture of 8-bit boobs. Makes me feel like my PC is way faster than it really is


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I should really consider a DSLR at some point but this will do for now lol.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I should really consider a DSLR at some point but this will do for now lol.


I'd also consider matching displays, a non-silly keyboard and mouse and a real phone...but that's just me


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> A bit too much on that smaller desk for my taste but super clean lookin.
> 
> Here is a current pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that expensive stuff and using $15-20 dollar speakers? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. You are not the first. I have seen this many times. Not just speakers. With other items as well. Other then that. Looks good.
Click to expand...

Headphones work to fill that void. Often times, all you need are basic speakers and some nice headphones.

You can't see them all too well in this shot, but my desktop speakers are 12 years old. If you're wondering, they are Altec Lansing FX6021.

The headset on the desk cost almost as much as those speakers did all those years ago, but sound so much better.



My "desk" on the other hand...that's needing some work.


----------



## Tebuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> Definitely like the white setup!
> 
> Tebuh - I like your simple setup. Looks clean.


Thanks! <3


----------



## FXformat

Just got the waterloop done yesterday and and finished up the little things...here's my new setup for July 2016


----------



## akshep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Just got the waterloop done yesterday and and finished up the little things...here's my new setup for July 2016


Beautiful setup!


----------



## Hogwasher

I need that mouse pad


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I need that mouse pad


$13 on ebay....took 2 weeks from china, but worth it.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> $13 on ebay....took 2 weeks from china, but worth it.


What fans are in your rig


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> What fans are in your rig


Thermaltake RiiNG RGB fans, it's about the only thing they make that isn't crap. Very quiet and push lot of air, and they don't make noises when laying flat so they're good for radiators.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Thermaltake RiiNG RGB fans, it's about the only thing they make that isn't crap. Very quiet and push lot of air, and they don't make noises when laying flat so they're good for radiators.


See I read nothing but bad reviews about the Riing RGB fans.. I was gonna get some because they don't really THROW light which is ideal. I've been waiting for corsair to put out some similar ones. Either that or go with some non-LED SP and AF fans. You reccommend the Riing's though?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> See I read nothing but bad reviews about the Riing RGB fans.. I was gonna get some because they don't really THROW light which is ideal. I've been waiting for corsair to put out some similar ones. Either that or go with some non-LED SP and AF fans. You reccommend the Riing's though?


I mean they're quiet, they look good, they cool my radiators and keep my temps low...not sure what else they can do...most complain you hear will be about the controllers not recognizing the setting or does not work...it's user error, sure i recommend it if you are looking for an aesthetic build. There are better fans though.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I mean they're quiet, they look good, they cool my radiators and keep my temps low...not sure what else they can do...most complain you hear will be about the controllers not recognizing the setting or does not work...it's user error, sure i recommend it if you are looking for an aesthetic build. There are better fans though.


I just read they have a low CFM compared to other fans at far less of a cost, but also a few about people not knowing how to set them up properly, yes haha. My AF120's are pretty quiet, except the one that is directly behind a "swiss cheesed" like frontplate. Obviously it's pulling a lot of air against that bracket so it makes some noise at full speed. Not the fan though, just the air hitting that plate. So overall my PC stays pretty quiet until my 6950 fans ramp up haha.

As far as aestetics go, my build is far from that. Cheap case, 5 year old GPU, blacklight reactive cabling, hyper 212 evo taking up a ton of room, bunch of stuff stuck onto the outside of the case for easy access. It's a trainwreck. But it's my trainwreck.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Just got the waterloop done yesterday and and finished up the little things...here's my new setup for July 2016


Btw, are you using like a powered PCIE ribbon connector to get your GPU displayed like that? Or is that a hybrid Xfire bridge/waterblock connector type thing


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Btw, are you using like a powered PCIE ribbon connector to get your GPU displayed like that? Or is that a hybrid Xfire bridge/waterblock connector type thing


I fabricated a bracket and used a PCI ribbon to connect to the mobo, i've always felt it was a shame that EK made a beautiful block, and u can only see the edge of it after you mount it traditionally, so i did this. now you can see water flow







, looks good don't ya think? Different.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I fabricated a bracket and used a PCI ribbon to connect to the mobo, i've always felt it was a shame that EK made a beautiful block, and u can only see the edge of it after you mount it traditionally, so i did this. now you can see water flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , looks good don't ya think? Different.


Great work on the custom fabricated bracket, looks like you did a professional job.
I agree with you on the fact that the EK Blocks really do look great and you can never see them, have that issue on my build at the moment, but I'm about to migrate it from a full tower onto an open bench case, so that should get things displaying nicely.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Great work on the custom fabricated bracket, looks like you did a professional job.
> I agree with you on the fact that the EK Blocks really do look great and you can never see them, have that issue on my build at the moment, but I'm about to migrate it from a full tower onto an open bench case, so that should get things displaying nicely.


It was a little tricky to get it to be on the same plane as the pump and fitting, so that i can just do a clean 90 bend to connect it...unfortunately the Supremacy evo was sunken too far in and the ports don't line up, so i had to use a bunch of fittings to connect the two. Essential it's two L shaped brackets, bolted onto the case, and then to the riser cable...the other part of the GPU i bolted to the edge of the PCI holder thingie. It's pretty solid, doesn't move a millimeter, and i don't think it'll sag in this orientation. heh


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I fabricated a bracket and used a PCI ribbon to connect to the mobo, i've always felt it was a shame that EK made a beautiful block, and u can only see the edge of it after you mount it traditionally, so i did this. now you can see water flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , looks good don't ya think? Different.


I deff dig it. A lot. Also rep for being inventive and building what you wanted! I'm all about that, and that was a cool solution. I wouldn't mind attempting something like that if I had a different case and card. So far the only real "fab/mod" I've done is attatch a little screen to the side of my case for temp/core speed monitors for OC and gaming.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> It was a little tricky to get it to be on the same plane as the pump and fitting, so that i can just do a clean 90 bend to connect it...unfortunately the Supremacy evo was sunken too far in and the ports don't line up, so i had to use a bunch of fittings to connect the two. Essential it's two L shaped brackets, bolted onto the case, and then to the riser cable...the other part of the GPU i bolted to the edge of the PCI holder thingie. It's pretty solid, doesn't move a millimeter, and i don't think it'll sag in this orientation. heh


Did you say sag?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> $13 on ebay....took 2 weeks from china, but worth it.


Do you happen to have a link?

cant seem to find it

edit:

finally found it


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Just got the waterloop done yesterday and and finished up the little things...here's my new setup for July 2016


Looking good, but the sound setup is kinda underwhelming... Which speakers and subwoofer do you have?







Very nice hardware, though.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> but the sound setup is kinda underwhelming.


IS that a joke or somethin?


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> IS that a joke or somethin?


No, why it would be or is it wrong to ask? I admit that I don't recognize the speaker model or the subwoofer, but they look like they're not really up to the par set by the rest of the very nice setup. That's why I asked for more info about them.


----------



## Nichismo

Well I did a little cleaning , but this is still a HUGE work in progress... I mean the machine itself isn't even finished. The bezels are simply covered in black pinstriping tape from Autozone, and they are just leaning up against stuff behind them.... lol. Thats also why there is paper underneath them, to give em slightly better grip. Was stupid of me to not overlap the bezels though, completely spaced on that part.....




3x ASUS VG248QE, 3240x1920 resolution, all 144hz refresh rate and 1ms response time.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> No, why it would be or is it wrong to ask? I admit that I don't recognize the speaker model or the subwoofer, but they look like they're not really up to the par set by the rest of the very nice setup. That's why I asked for more info about them.


They look upto par with anything.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> No, why it would be or is it wrong to ask? I admit that I don't recognize the speaker model or the subwoofer, but they look like they're not really up to the par set by the rest of the very nice setup. That's why I asked for more info about them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> They look upto par with anything.


Hi, it's quite all right









It is completely custom, that's why you don't recognize it, my desk is also custom, and the PC case is also modded, you won't find it in stores...my sound system looks plain well im going for the minimalistic look, but it'll kick the crap out of any 2.1 system out there. I'll post up what i used after i'm done tweaking it.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hi, it's quite all right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely custom, that's why you don't recognize it, my desk is also custom, and the PC case is also modded, you won't find it in stores...my sound system looks plain well im going for the minimalistic look, but it'll kick the crap out of any 2.1 system out there. I'll post up what i used after i'm done tweaking it.


Okay. Yeah, it's easily better than any market-system as I've owned a few of them before I really got into audio.







My setup-pic (I posted it in April, I think) didn't show my whole setup, only the Boston Acoustics and Anti-Mode. I also have a SVS SB-2000 and a Denon-amp. Not really HiFi, but for the low price (total ~1500 €), I think it sounds decent enough. Glad to hear your setup isn't a market-thing.


----------



## roberta507

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/r...100i/IMG_20150816_130008_zpswbtedeiz.jpg.html


----------



## KingKwentyne

Specs in Sig.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Specs in Sig.


Does it also shoot fireworks out the top?


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Does it also shoot fireworks out the top?


Short answer: Yes...
Long answer: No...















But it could!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Need me a DSLR for dark pics lol


----------



## Drewminus

Components in my Sig.
My speakers are closer together than I'd like but It doesn't seem to effect the sound.


----------



## swOrd_fish

there's nothing had changed with this 2009 x58 rig but the 560Ti and the monitor since 2014.
yes it's an old fart yet it can do whatever i throw with it still,,, until my good buddy gave me these 2 awesome guys plus a couple of corsair fans, for free!





















i just can't find the words how to say, THANK YOU Gejimayu!


----------



## Airborn

Just got my new desk

Link to my build log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drewminus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Components in my Sig.
> My speakers are closer together than I'd like but It doesn't seem to effect the sound.


Clean setup!


----------



## chir

Waiting on a 32" curved Samsung monitor. This thing is going to be prettyyy


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Just got my new desk
> 
> Link to my build log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


Solid wood desk from ikea?

I have the same one, love it


----------



## lanken123

i5-2500k @ 4Ghz with Corsair H100
Gigabyte P67A-UD4
8GB DDR3 1600
2x GTX 1070 FE
1x OCZ Vertex 2 60GB (OS)
1x WD Green 2TB (Media)
1x Seagate Barracuda 1TB (Games)
Corsair 650D
Corsair HX750W



http://imgur.com/EoaTAiB




http://imgur.com/MfmvjhE


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Go Giants~!


----------



## Crazyjoker77

Figure this is a good place to start for my first post. Let me know what you think.

4790k @4.8
GTX 1080 FTW
Z97 MSI Krait
32G Crucial Balistix
Corsair H80GT
2X crucial MX200 960GB SSds


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazyjoker77*
> 
> Figure this is a good place to start for my first post. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 4790k @4.8
> GTX 1080 FTW
> Z97 MSI Krait
> 32G Crucial Balistix
> Corsair H80GT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really nice.

What stand are you using for the two upper monitors?


----------



## Crazyjoker77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> That looks really nice.
> 
> What stand are you using for the two upper monitors?


https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00CZCIOGI/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_0

Allows me to position them pretty much anywhere. Lots of adjust-ability.


----------



## Alpina 7

new desk yesterday! pretty excite!


Before

After


next mod on my list is to change cases to a Wall mounted P5. =)


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## greg1184

My setup. Should I keep my tower on my desk or put it under? It would fit well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I personally say keep it where it's visible, but that's just me ^_^


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I personally say keep it where it's visible, but that's just me ^_^


Yeah I am debating which one is better in that department. I can probably see through the window with it on the floor. And I can make space for an ASUS widescreen monitor eventually.


----------



## nasmith2000

I would have mine on the floor, actually, but it's too dusty down there.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Yeah I am debating which one is better in that department. I can probably see through the window with it on the floor. And I can make space for an ASUS widescreen monitor eventually.


I have TONS of dust in my house, if I put my PC on the floor it would be dead within a year. And I see carpet too, you don't wanna put your PC on carpet. IMO keep it up on the desk so you can FOR SURE see it and it's nice and safely away from dust and carpet buggies.

I added a second table to accomodate my large PC so that I could still fit my nice 40" TV on the desk. I used to have my old desktop and TV BOTH on this desk, but upgrading to 40" made that impossible haha especially with the size case I have and it's even smaller than the one you have! lol

I'll eventually build a huge wrap around corner desk so that it's all once nice looking thing instead of like 3 desks pushed together haha.

Slightly older picture, but all that's changed is my keyboard and I added two more controllers and two more headsets on the wall to the left.


----------



## maynard14

Hi new room new set up


----------



## Benny89

My "part" of room setup, as next to me there is a gaming desk of my wife, so we have to share space









All parts are in my sig. Desk was simple custom made desk for specific measures.





I will setup some wide screen TV later above my monitor on VESA wall mount when I will buy PS4 Neo.









Right now debating on new chair...


----------



## texas comfort

New workstation configuration for mid/late 2016. Taken with a potato - sorry. Room size shrank this year so my desk size did too. Normal day to day dust and clutter, sorry to the neat nazi's.



Hope y'all like it!


----------



## dela




----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas comfort*
> 
> 
> 
> New workstation configuration for mid/late 2016. Taken with a potato - sorry. Room size shrank this year so my desk size did too. Normal day to day dust and clutter, sorry to the neat nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all like it!


Which size or model is that TV? How is it for everyday usage?


----------



## The Rene

in this shot you can see my Custom mains and "rears" sitting on top of them, As well as my custom sub sitting under the desk powered by my NEC power amp.


This was a Corsair 500R case I got from one of my bosses at work... it needed some more colour to it as you can see
I have a bunch more pics of the build/mod but never bothered to post them since in the end I felt it really wasn't done right and not note worthy


Front view after I dug out my little Paradigm speaker for a center channel. don't like using it when listening to music, and I will try it out with gaming in a little while I figure.


----------



## greg1184




----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Heavily customized desk:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Desk Final1_zpsdye6752t.jpg.html

Desk layout:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Desk Final2_zpsmb4xtbg4.jpg.html

Custom built stand:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/PC Build/StandComplete3_zpssugja1by.jpg.html


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Heavily customized desk:
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Desk Final1_zpsdye6752t.jpg.html
> 
> Desk layout:
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Desk Final2_zpsmb4xtbg4.jpg.html
> 
> Custom built stand:
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/PC Build/StandComplete3_zpssugja1by.jpg.html


Realy nice and clean







. Could you tell your mousepad, monitor and desk names? Thanks.


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Realy nice and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you tell your mousepad, monitor and desk names? Thanks.


Thanks









*Mousepad:* Woodlandu Extended Gaming Mousepad.

*Monitor:* Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.

*Desk:* Made by Trexus but is pretty unrecognizable from the original due to the modifications I made. I selected it as it's very sturdy, has a small footprint and a vanity panel where I've attached a powerstrip - very useful for hiding cables.

It used to look like this:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/420378.jpg.html


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mousepad:* Woodlandu Extended Gaming Mousepad.
> 
> *Monitor:* Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.
> 
> *Desk:* Made by Trexus but is pretty unrecognizable from the original due to the modifications I made. I selected it as it's very sturdy, has a small footprint and a vanity panel where I've attached a powerstrip - very useful for hiding cables.
> 
> It used to look like this:
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/420378.jpg.html


Did you make all those modifications to desk on your own? I am impressed!







Setup looks really nice


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Did you make all those modifications to desk on your own? I am impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup looks really nice


I did and thanks very much for the comments







I may post a 'retrospective' build log in the appropriate section if anyone's interested in how it was put together. I've already posted one for the PC stand.

Edit: I'll post a log anyway.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> I did and thanks very much for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may post a 'retrospective' build log in the appropriate section if anyone's interested in how it was put together. I've already posted one for the PC stand.
> 
> Edit: I'll post a log anyway.


Please do, I am planning to switch to longer desk in few months and change setup a little so I would like to know how to make such custom finish like you did.

Thanks!


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Please do, I am planning to switch to longer desk in few months and change setup a little so I would like to know how to make such custom finish like you did.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem. I've posted the log here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1611166/thereis0nly0nes-simple-desk-customization-project

Good luck with your project!


----------



## moonbogg

I made a custom wall sign of my gamer tag to add to my setup. Water Jet aluminum.


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> I made a custom wall sign of my gamer tag to add to my setup. Water Jet aluminum.


Looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> I made a custom wall sign of my gamer tag to add to my setup. Water Jet aluminum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i am thinking artisan


----------



## xartic1

Current setup from the left: MSI Apache GE72 6qd, 28" Samsung u28e850r 4k, upstar M280A1 (great discount after buying TV), Samsung 55" curved JU6500

Recently upgraded my Galaxy 780 HOF to a Asus FE 1080 (waiting for my 1080 Galax HOF to arrive)


----------



## khemist




----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*


clean


----------



## khemist

Thanks!.


----------



## vanir1337

New mouse, pad and headset.


----------



## Miss Roxy




----------



## Cyph3r

Pew pew pew pew


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Very Nice Setups In here.

My Setup (Had to move apartments after the flood in Louisiana.



This is after the flush. Running distilled with pt Nuke.



And this is the New edition. I have the KS8000 hooked up with a 10ft HDMI cable to play games. I use an xbox 360 wired controller so I can just push play on my computer, and play the game from the couch











Trying to get a sound bar to hook up to the pc, since I just have a pair of headphones right now to get audio.

I am just here to watch the world burn.



TCO


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Fitted some LED lighting and tidied the cabling under the desk using some trunking attached to the skirting board.

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Lighting2_zpsnoe0rwyj.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Lighting1_zpsq23ag4lz.jpg.html

Need a better camera ....


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> *snip*


What desk is that??

*EDIT*

Nevermind I saw your older post! I definitely would like to see a build log of the mods you made!


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> What desk is that??
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Nevermind I saw your older post! I definitely would like to see a build log of the mods you made!


I've posted one here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1611166/thereis0nly0nes-simple-desk-customization-project

If you have any questions or need clarification, I'm happy to help.


----------



## jprovido

less or more? which one looks better to you guys? thanks









#1

#2


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I greatly prefer the first, but only if the microphone is used on a regular basis. The other reason I prefer the first is the headphones are readily accessible instead of having to reach all the way to the other end of the desk.


----------



## daddyd302

Not the best pictures... The monitor was in the way and I was too lazy to move it.


----------



## doors1991




----------



## KingKwentyne

Work and Play. Upgraded to a EVGA 1080 GTX as well.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I greatly prefer the first, but only if the microphone is used on a regular basis. The other reason I prefer the first is the headphones are readily accessible instead of having to reach all the way to the other end of the desk.


tbh I'm not using the mic on this setup that much. I built another pc in another room for recording a few months ago. only using it for comms in gaming


----------



## djriful

Sorry phone pic...

My new living room setup.



Brand new 48" LED TV.


----------



## sli_shroom

since my new build/rebuild will be a bench, had to find some desk space for it. decided to build instead of buy to get what i wanted





now that the new desk is done maybe i can find some time to finish the pc build


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Just got a new card, GTX770 4GB for $160. If Im able to sell the 560Ti for about 70 it will be a $90 upgrade for almost 2.5x times the performance.


----------



## paulkemp

Setup from last week (I have been renovating my loft). I am looking for ideas and input for a new DIY, tilted downwords plywood desk. Look at my other thread for feedback.

Computer:

i5 @ 3.4 GHz
GTX 970
Fractal Node 304.
8 GB ram
ZOWIE by BenQ EC1-A
Qpad MK-50
Dell U2515h, 1440p
Dell U2412, 1200p (used)
Audio:

Beyerdynamic DT990s
Antlion Modmic 2.0
Objective 2 ODAC
DIY plywood desk.
IKEA Markus Leather (used)


----------



## Airborn

Small update!!


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Work and Play. Upgraded to a EVGA 1080 GTX as well.


You like to live dangerously i see! Nice setup but that rig on that shelf gives me the willies!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> You like to live dangerously i see! Nice setup but that rig on that shelf gives me the willies!


It gave me the willies as well when I designed it... That is why that shelf has more support than necessary.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> You like to live dangerously i see! Nice setup but that rig on that shelf gives me the willies!


Agree.

Absolutely no way would my rig be up there.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> It gave me the willies as well when I designed it... That is why that shelf has more support than necessary.


The entire weight of a super massive black hole better be holding that shelf to the wall


----------



## bobfig

Computer










Desk/Bench - not really clean but serves me well.


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Fitted some LED lighting and tidied the cabling under the desk using some trunking attached to the skirting board.
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Lighting2_zpsnoe0rwyj.jpg.html
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/Lighting1_zpsq23ag4lz.jpg.html
> 
> Need a better camera ....


Great setup, super clean!


----------



## _Killswitch_

My desk is messy really need to do a lot of work but it works for now

and my WIP Build


and before anyone ask about the 1911 .45, I'm single and no Kids lol


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Great setup, super clean!


Thank you









My Rift just arrived. I've some readjustments to make to recable a few things. That and completeing my space simulation seat ...


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> 
> 
> and before anyone ask about the 1911 .45, I'm single and no Kids lol


nice 1911


----------



## _Killswitch_

Thanks, It's a Springfield Armory SS fully loaded=D


----------



## khemist

If only i stayed in the USA, you lucky man.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Here is my current setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from


This makes me WET>


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Haha got more than just speakers and plant...
> 
> Whole new desk, this one is 84" wide, old one was 65"
> 
> I have a 1000Watts 5.1 JBL/Sony system
> 
> Got a 980Ti now instead of a 980, and watercooled the ram....
> 
> Built a cabinet for the new desk too....
> 
> Old setup, too plain
> 
> 
> New one...
> 
> 
> When i get my DSLR i'll take better pics of my new set up...it'll pop!


What screen is that? Ur older desk makes it look GIANT>


----------



## kmatczak1117

just picked up this desk for 50 bucks the other day


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What screen is that? Ur older desk makes it look GIANT>


it's a 40" 4K screen, AMH A409U


----------



## Faraz




----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A bit too much on that smaller desk for my taste but super clean lookin.
> 
> Here is a current pic of mine


Some changes. honestly didn't really use the 3rd monitor so I decided to drop it. Probably going to buy an articulating mount soon as I like my monitor closer to my face when I play CS:GO.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*


Very clean. Maybe drill some incognito wholes on the desk hidden by the mouse pad to run both keyboard wire through... Just an idea. and love the speakers.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Very clean. Maybe drill some incognito wholes on the desk hidden by the mouse pad to run both keyboard wire through... Just an idea. and love the speakers.


Thanks. I considered doing that, but I want to keep the desk intact so I can use it for something else later when I move or change setups.


----------



## hatlesschimp

OCN needs to add a LIKE Button LOL. Some amazing tron like setups here!

At the moment Im building a new house so living with my wifes family and have only a second living room for my setup. Its a Home theater / gaming setup at present. It makes it hard to play certain games at times with my 2 year old running about and being able to see what Im playing.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*


Love the clean look! My computer desk always ends up messy. Im not very clean. Usually heaps of paper burrying it lol.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*


My kind of setup, clean and well organized! Keep up the good work.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*


I love how clean your setup is, beautiful!


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*


I can't help but feel a bit let down due to cheap speakers on otherwise such a high-end, extremely clean and beautiful setup. Very nice other than the speakers, but I admit that their look makes them fit perfectly in their place.


----------



## Faraz

Thanks. I did get them partly for the looks but they're good for general use. I use headphones when listening to music and gaming.


----------



## brazilianloser

Please use the "Spoiler" option when reposting or replying to a post with lots of pictures. Should be common sense to not spam the forums.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> I can't help but feel a bit let down due to cheap speakers on otherwise such a high-end, extremely clean and beautiful setup. Very nice other than the speakers, but I admit that their look makes them fit perfectly in their place.


Not everyone uses their speakers a lot, I have actually used mine in months so there is zero reason for me to replace my $20 ones


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Not everyone uses their speakers a lot, I have actually used mine in months so there is zero reason for me to replace my $20 ones


I do understand that. Personally I pretty much always use my speakers if there's not any specific reason for headphones. That's why I still haven't upgraded them in years.


----------



## chir

I personally own 800 USD monitor speakers (Genelec One), and my SO has the Logitech Z333. I really don't care which ones are being used for music or TV series unless it's really quiet and I'm happening to listen to some particularly well done album. I assume those speakers are the HiVi that were on Massdrop some time ago, I'm quite sure they're more than okay. Looking at the price tag isn't really a strong way to determine subjective quality, unless you're part of the audiophool circles.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> I personally own 800 USD monitor speakers (Genelec One), and my SO has the Logitech Z333. I really don't care which ones are being used for music or TV series unless it's really quiet and I'm happening to listen to some particularly well done album. I assume those speakers are the HiVi that were on Massdrop some time ago, I'm quite sure they're more than okay. Looking at the price tag isn't really a strong way to determine subjective quality, unless you're part of the audiophool circles.


genelec's are all hype, but they are nice monitors tho.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Only reason I don't have speakers myself is the simple fact that I live in a 55 year old building with walls that feel paper thin some days, and I feel like being nice to my neighbours.


----------



## ErrorFile

Never have received a noise complaint though, so seems like having these speakers and a subwoofer in a old apartment building (built back in 70's) is not a problem - not even when watching movies with some volume.









And yes, price doesn't mean everything - I had Indiana Tesi 260's and for less than 300 euros they offered a huge bang for the buck. Thought people wouldn't take my comment about the speakers so bad this time( as it wasn't meant to be a rude comment or anything like that), but seems like it was still too harsh? Sorry, if I accidentally offended anyone. The setup still looks amazing and the speakers do fit the picture so damn well as I already mentioned.


----------



## paulkemp

Im getting a new screen (another Dell u2515h) and a new desk (IEKA Bekant) this weekend. So I want a "before" picture.









This custom plywood is too low, and to crammed into the corner.


----------



## greg1184

Just finished my first acrylic build.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Just finished my first acrylic build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work. Looks cool. Congrats


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Just finished my first acrylic build.


Looks great. I have those same speakers and while they are cheap, they don't disappoint.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Looks great. I have those same speakers and while they are cheap, they don't disappoint.


Those speakers are outstanding. I was playing music one time and a neighbor below my apartment actually complained lol. Powerful for the price.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## chir




----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*


Vodka fits very well in there


----------



## Sazexa

Random shot I took the other night. Waiting for my new keyboard since the old one got rekt. I'm considering either building my own desk, with the PC built into the desk, or buying a new case that fits my hardware a bit better.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Having an old desk = no guilt when drilling


----------



## TWISM




----------



## arkansaswoman22

Apologies for the picture quality but here is my brand new setup


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*


Ruski standard vodka fits nice with white setup which reminds me of snow.... And what is better for warming in cold days








By the way, what is that flat black box bellow the monitor? Laptop?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Ruski standard vodka fits nice with white setup which reminds me of snow.... And what is better for warming in cold days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what is that flat black box bellow the monitor? Laptop?


Looks like a laptop to me.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Ruski standard vodka fits nice with white setup which reminds me of snow.... And what is better for warming in cold days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what is that flat black box bellow the monitor? Laptop?


To be honest I prefer spiced rums, but Russian Standard is nice too!
Yes, it's a laptop, a 2014 Lenovo Y500 (i6 3630QM, 8GB DDR3, GT650 SLI). It's an okay thing, but looking to get an ITX desktop with i7 6700K and GTX1070 in it in a few months!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWISM*






That room looks so nice


----------



## Mahalo

Just finished my setup


----------



## FXformat

quick pic of my setup, when i finish hanging the PC on the wall and have better lighting i'll take a few more pics.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I picked up a new Samsung soundbar and subwoofer for the pc after work.


Sorry for the crap quality photos from the Galaxy S7.....


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Some changes. honestly didn't really use the 3rd monitor so I decided to drop it. Probably going to buy an articulating mount soon as I like my monitor closer to my face when I play CS:GO.






A few updates for the end of the year


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Are the monitors in the pictures the same in your build? a S2716DG and VG248QE?

I ask because I also have a dual monitor arm and think I want to get a 27" 1440p for the wife and a 24" 144hz for me and wasn't sure how'd they look side by side.

I use these.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Are the monitors in the pictures the same in your build? a S2716DG and VG248QE?
> 
> I ask because I also have a dual monitor arm and think I want to get a 27" 1440p for the wife and a 24" 144hz for me and wasn't sure how'd they look side by side.
> 
> I use these.


Yes, those are the model numbers of the 2 monitors, I like both of them but I wish I had a 1440p for my secondary monitor so I could multitask better.


----------



## SentryOptic

Graduated college, got a job, bought a place, and started pre-med.

Here's what that looks like.


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## Magsamm

A bit messy, but thats how I like it.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magsamm*
> 
> 
> 
> A bit messy, but thats how I like it.


Love IKEA desks, im rocking the same one in black with grey legs. well worth every little penny IMO.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Not as good as most on here but it does me


Please enable vsync in your camera. Nice simple pole desk though.


----------



## V3n0m15

Here is my battlestation. Sorry it's so dark. I'll try and take a lighter one and add it later. I also have a ton of peripherals for gaming.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

Here is my battlestation. Sorry it's so dark. I'll try and take a lighter one and add it later. I also have a ton of peripherals for gaming.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juliotech

Hello everyone,

This is my new Rig to start 2017 with power

Board: Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Republic of Gamers).
CPU: Intel i7 6700K.
Cooler: Corsair Hydro H110i GTX with 2 Corsair AF140.
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR4.
GPU: Asus Strix 1070 OC Edition 8Gb (Republic Of Gamers).
Monitor: Asus VN247 1080p 1ms (Need to change it).
PSU: Corsair RM 750i 80+ Gold.
PSU Sleeves: Phanteks Sleeves kit (Red/Black).
Case: NZXT S340 Elite with 1 Corsair AF120 and a Corsair AF140.
SSD: Samsung 128GB.
HDD: WD Black 1TB y Seagate 2 TB.

What do you think?


----------



## caenlen

fghdfgh


----------



## Robilar

I see so few dedicated sound cards in these gaming rigs. How anyone can tolerate crappy onboard sound is beyond me....


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I see so few dedicated sound cards in these gaming rigs. How anyone can tolerate crappy onboard sound is beyond me....


the latest generation of onboard sound has gotten pretty good reviews. like the alc1150...most find it pretty usable...especially if using the digital out connections. is it "audiophile" quality...no...but it is good for 90% of the people who simply listen to music and play games. my last mobo had a pci slot and this one doesnt, so i decided to try the onboard for a while before going out and buying an dedicated pcie card. unlike previous on board sound, i havent felt there is enough to gain so far for my usage to add the dedicated card


----------



## JustinThyme

On board sound isnt all that crappy, depending on what MOBO you have. Things have changed from back in the day where a sound card was a must. The sound on my M8E is every bit as good as any PCIe sound card that I dont want taking up lanes from my graphics.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have a M8H and use an Audioquest Vodka from optical out to my Samsung soundbar. Every bit as good as my old Soundblaster XFi.


----------



## V3n0m15

M8R here and the sound is great onboard. I use the sound sonic Dolby Digital surround and love it!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsusFan30

Very Nice Job!!


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have a M8H and use an Audioquest Vodka from optical out to my Samsung soundbar. Every bit as good as my old Soundblaster XFi.


Ah the old sound blaster days!
There are lots of ways these days. I only use 2.1 on my PC and it sounds great on an M8E.
When I want to listen to serious audiophile quality I have most not my music and video collection uncompressed on my NAS and stream it through direct digital in (all channels are separate) for playback through my AVR. Not a sound card made that can duplicate a good high current amp into low impedance speakers.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, I think the Audioquest Vodka optical cable is a little overkill, lol.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> On board sound isnt all that crappy, depending on what MOBO you have. Things have changed from back in the day where a sound card was a must. The sound on my M8E is every bit as good as any PCIe sound card that I dont want taking up lanes from my graphics.


I was referring primarily for gaming. I have yet to use an onboard sound chip that provides positional awareness on par with a decent sound blaster card.

I have a high end home theatre system for music and movies, my pc being strictly for gaming and work.


----------



## vtheofilis

You mean something like ΕΑΧ or Aureal 3D? Aren't those abandoned since Vista came out?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Amazing builds guys, some of you go all out.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I was referring primarily for gaming. I have yet to use an onboard sound chip that provides positional awareness on par with a decent sound blaster card.
> 
> I have a high end home theatre system for music and movies, my pc being strictly for gaming and work.


Have you tried any of the top tier ASUS Z170 or X99 that use the supreme fx?


----------



## Robilar

Yup, my current board is the asus x99, prior i had the rog hero z7170.

Tried onboard sound with both.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Yup, my current board is the asus x99, prior i had the rog hero z7170.
> 
> Tried onboard sound with both.


Whats on the output that you find a sound blaster card that noticeable? Ive just got a crappy Bose companion 20 set up that doesn't put out the low end that my previous Klipsch set up did but its ample enough.

I wouldnt try a sound card on my current rig with a Z170 as that would cut into my graphics bandwidth with 2x1080s in SLI. Just curious to know as when the Skylake X and X299 chipset are released in Q2 2017 Ill most likely take that leap. Not going to go X99 and Broadwell with that on the horizon.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> Have you tried any of the top tier ASUS Z170 or X99 that use the supreme fx?


I have a ASUS Z170 Maximus VIII Hero with SupremeFX. Works fine here.


----------



## vanir1337

New keyboard (QPAD MK-70, my first mech), new mouse (Zowie FK2) and a huge amount of dust.


----------



## rrrrramos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> Graduated college, got a job, bought a place, and started pre-med.
> 
> Here's what that looks like.


This brings me back to an old hobby! Is that ADA? And a HOB on that? But whyyy?


----------



## seckzee

6700k @ 4.7ghz, 1.38vcore, realbench stable
h105 corsair
asus maximus gene viii microatx
ripjaws v 8gbx2 (16gb) ddr4 @ 3000mhz
980ti hybrid, custom bios @ 1480mhz
512gb sm951 m.2
evga 850w platinum psu
fractal node 804 case
acer xb271hu 1440p 144hz ips gsync
asus vg248qe 1080p 144hz 1ms tn
soundblaster z sound card
logitech z906 5.1
c920 logitech webcam
blue yeti black edition mic
sennheiser pc363d 7.1 dolby digital headphones
logitech g710 with mxblues
razer mamba TE
goliathus control mousepad
air purifier
herman miller aeron chair


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> quick pic of my setup, when i finish hanging the PC on the wall and have better lighting i'll take a few more pics.


Presonus speakers- good choice sir!


----------



## S-Line




----------



## DADDYDC650

Need a new desk.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Need a new desk.


This is beautiiiiifullllll

Love the setup!


----------



## skkane

Desk pretty messy







Can't change led colour on the msi hb bridge thing







their gaming app software is useless


----------



## dragneel

I feel I did the best I could with what I have. So much I wish I could afford to change though








I know I'll make the needed improvements over time but im so impatient.



periperals are;
Ducky Zero DK2108 w/ brown switches and custom white PBT caps.
SteelSeries Rival 100
Kingston HyperX Cloud II


----------



## nasmith2000

It's been awhile since I've posted here...


----------



## EpicPie

Clean setups everyone


----------



## FXformat

Posted this in the other thread, this is my newest setup for 2017. Ultrawide and 16:10 monitors goes well together, one for gaming, other for media/youtube/music etc.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Posted this in the other thread, this is my newest setup for 2017. Ultrawide and 16:10 monitors goes well together, one for gaming, other for media/youtube/music etc.


Very nice and clean. Where'd you buy that table?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very nice and clean. Where'd you buy that table?


I built it, here's the link to my last setup with a desk i built, that desk is bigger though by 20", the one u saw up there is a little smaller as it's only housing a single monitor



http://imgur.com/fYYnI


^^^Link to DIY


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Posted this in the other thread, this is my newest setup for 2017. Ultrawide and 16:10 monitors goes well together, one for gaming, other for media/youtube/music etc.


Yesterday I was talking with someone about setups and white tables, then he said that white tables get more yellowish in long run until its something with piano lacquer.
Have you had your white table in use for how long and how does it look compared to at start?
Did you use anything special on your table like piano lacquer to keep it white?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Yesterday I was talking with someone about setups and white tables, then he said that white tables get more yellowish in long run until its something with piano lacquer.
> Have you had your white table in use for how long and how does it look compared to at start?
> Did you use anything special on your table like piano lacquer to keep it white?


It has to do with UV lighting, if your tables get exposed to the sun a lot it'll eventually turn yellowish. However this is just what i've read, i don't have first hand experience as i build and sell these locally. The only one i kept was my cabinet which i built to store junk, it hasn't turned yellow in over a year. I use auto detail spraywax to clean it, very smooth like a car's surface.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> It has to do with UV lighting, if your tables get exposed to the sun a lot it'll eventually turn yellowish. However this is just what i've read, i don't have first hand experience as i build and sell these locally. The only one i kept was my cabinet which i built to store junk, it hasn't turned yellow in over a year. I use auto detail spraywax to clean it, very smooth like a car's surface.


Ok, I ment more like desk where you have your hands etc on all the time, maybe that makes it dirty etc.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

here's a pic of my updated setup with a 29 inch ultrawide in the center of the triple stand. nevermind the monitor and tower way to the right. that is a pc i am refurbing for a family member. Also yes I know my cables are a mess.


----------



## neurotix




----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Ok, I ment more like desk where you have your hands etc on all the time, maybe that makes it dirty etc.


Well i don't think anything can stain this desk, it just wipes off with windex so easily.


----------



## AridTalons

New to OC and figured what better way to pop the post cherry than posting in the setup thread. I run a modest setup. No lights or anything. I've had this setup for two years now and I'm still running stock. At the beginning of next year I'll start OC'ing unless I change my mind. So far the rig isn't lagging at all so I think I'm good. Anyways, enough talk. Here's the pics...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Eww, you need to dust!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Posted this in the other thread, this is my newest setup for 2017. Ultrawide and 16:10 monitors goes well together, one for gaming, other for media/youtube/music etc.


The chair looks really comfortable. Where did you get it and how much? Make/model?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> The chair looks really comfortable. Where did you get it and how much? Make/model?


Yes it is pretty comfortable, for me at least, but chairs are like shoes, some will find it comfy some won't...here's the link to where i got it from

https://www.amazon.com/White-Leather-Executive-Office-Computer/dp/B00LCRVXYC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1484786296&sr=8-3&keywords=white+leather+chair

This is my 2nd chair, i had a black one in this old setup, that i sold, loved it so much and bought another...

same chair here


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yes it is pretty comfortable, for me at least, but chairs are like shoes, some will find it comfy some won't...here's the link to where i got it from
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/White-Leather-Executive-Office-Computer/dp/B00LCRVXYC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1484786296&sr=8-3&keywords=white+leather+chair
> 
> This is my 2nd chair, i had a black one in this old setup, that i sold, loved it so much and bought another...
> 
> same chair here


Thanks. Wow quite surprised at the price. I thought that would have been $200-$300 dollar chair. It looks premium for the price its selling for.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Thanks. Wow quite surprised at the price. I thought that would have been $200-$300 dollar chair. It looks premium for the price its selling for.


Are you getting a white one as well?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AridTalons*
> 
> New to OC and figured what better way to pop the post cherry than posting in the setup thread. I run a modest setup. No lights or anything. I've had this setup for two years now and I'm still running stock. At the beginning of next year I'll start OC'ing unless I change my mind. So far the rig isn't lagging at all so I think I'm good. Anyways, enough talk. Here's the pics...






Whoa!!! I haven't seen a landline with an answering machine in quite some time lol.
I am sure many others still use them, but it really stood out to me.

Indeed a good way to make your first post, you seem to have a pretty decent and clean set up, welcome to OCN!


----------



## AridTalons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Eww, you need to dust!


lol yeah! It looks terrible on camera. I dusted about six months ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! I haven't seen a landline with an answering machine in quite some time lol.
> I am sure many others still use them, but it really stood out to me.
> 
> Indeed a good way to make your first post, you seem to have a pretty decent and clean set up, welcome to OCN!


Thanks for the warm welcome! I get the landline bundled with TV and Internet.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A few updates for the end of the year


No longer have 2 desks anymore, just 1 big L desk. Much better.


----------



## dragneel

So.. I've been somewhat busy. It's not a lot different but my setup has been moved into my new office/storage room.
I set up a workbench (a very messy one lmao







) and I got those speakers back up off the floor.

It's not what I'd like to do ideally but I did what I could with financial, space and storage constraints, and I'm still happier with it overall.
I may move those boxes down into the garage and put some shelves/storage bins there at some point, but i'm saving for some more system upgrades so that comes first.








And of course I still need to do some cleaning.


----------



## Balsagna

Really, I only need to get new monitors, which I plan on getting during tax check time.


----------



## MLJS54

- Air 240 build (Skylake / 1070)
- Dell S2716DG 27" 1440p / G-Sync / 144hz
- Dell XPS 13 9360 & Rain mStand
- BenQ Zowie FK2 & QcK+
- Xbox One wireless controller
- Schiit Modi -> Schiit Vali -> HD650
- Steelcase Leap v2
- Knoll Copeland task light


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> 
> 
> - Air 240 build (Skylake / 1070)
> - Dell S2716DG 27" 1440p / G-Sync / 144hz
> - Dell XPS 13 9360 & Rain mStand
> - BenQ Zowie FK2 & QcK+
> - Xbox One wireless controller
> - Schiit Modi -> Schiit Vali -> HD650
> - Steelcase Leap v2
> - Knoll Copeland task light


How is the Shiits + HD650?
I have been thinking if its worth getting Shiits but since I cant test them its kinda hard to know.
Also its pretty useless info even when you tell how it is but I still want to know!

I have some Asus Xonar soundcard + O2 amp + HD650


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> How is the Shiits + HD650?
> I have been thinking if its worth getting Shiits but since I cant test them its kinda hard to know.
> Also its pretty useless info even when you tell how it is but I still want to know!
> 
> I have some Asus Xonar soundcard + O2 amp + HD650


The Vali, which is one of Schiit's entry level hybrid tube amps, works really well with the 650s, but I'm not sure how much of a noticeable improvement you'll actually hear coming from the O2 amp. It'll definitely sound different, but whether it's "better," is really up to you. Same with the Magni (Schiit's non-tube entry level amp).

Right now, I would personally get the Jotunheim w/ internal DAC. A lot of reports of the Jot pairing really, really well with the 650s. It's ~$500 for the combo. If you have more room in the budget, apparently the Jotunheim & Modi Multibit are a god-like combo with the 650s, but I don't listen to enough music at my PC to justify the $500-700 investment.

TL;DR, I wouldn't really bother switching from the O2 unless you're willing to invest a decent amount. Others may disagree.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> The Vali, which is one of Schiit's entry level hybrid tube amps, works really well with the 650s, but I'm not sure how much of a noticeable improvement you'll actually hear coming from the O2 amp. It'll definitely sound different, but whether it's "better," is really up to you. Same with the Magni (Schiit's non-tube entry level amp).
> 
> Right now, I would personally get the Jotunheim w/ internal DAC. A lot of reports of the Jot pairing really, really well with the 650s. It's ~$500 for the combo. If you have more room in the budget, apparently the Jotunheim & Modi Multibit are a god-like combo with the 650s, but I don't listen to enough music at my PC to justify the $500-700 investment.
> 
> TL;DR, I wouldn't really bother switching from the O2 unless you're willing to invest a decent amount. Others may disagree.


A good step over the O2 would be something like the Schiit Bifrost and Asgard 2.

But it costs significantly more.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think my next build will be Black/Red. Nice builds everyone!


----------



## dragneel

Yet again more updates


----------



## D13mass

Little update: holder for mouse cable


----------



## skillings94

Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


im kinda bias but i would say find a nice thick butcher block table/bench top off craigslist, refinish it and put some bench legs on it. did that to my desk and has been awesome having a 3ft x 6ft of desk space that can hold just about anything.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


Depends on what you are looking for but over time I have grown fond of metal and glass desks, until recently. I wanted to mount my 28" monitors and the glass surface wasn't having it. I ended up purchasing a Husky height adjustable workbench with butcher block top and is 72" wide. Very solid "desk" that supports 3,000 lbs. Gladiator makes some nice ones as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


Create your own with Ikea countertops and whatever legs you wish (drawer units work too). Relatively inexpensive, and it isn't hard to make a 16' long desk (that's 25.5" deep) with plenty of storage,abs two chairs.... For less than $700 CAD ^_^


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


I went to Ikea and bought 2x Alex Drawer units cause they were on sell for about $70 a piece. And then I also bought a kitchen counter top that's 6ft long by 3ft in width (as someone else mentioned) for roughly $170

It'll cost around $250 or so, but well worth it. Here's a few pics of my setup... my monitors take up quite a bit of space for no reason at all so the setup doesn't look as clean. But it's actually a really solid setup


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


I second the folks who suggest getting a nice block of wood for the table top. I would suggest something very dense and not porous- finish and coat with polyurethane (preferably one that doesn't have a high VOC content).

I put an Ikea gerton desktop on an electric sit/stand desk base- was made of powder-coated steel. For drawers, I used a 3-drawer mobile pedestal.

table-top (~$100) http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50106773/
Electric sit/stand base ($500) https://www.fully.com/jarvis-frame-only.html
Mobile pedestal base (~$170) https://www.amazon.com/Lorell-LLR49521-Mobile-Pedestal-Black/dp/B007JZLAEY

Getting a wood top with a dark steel elsewhere gives a nice industrial look.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I second the folks who suggest getting a nice block of wood for the table top. I would suggest something very dense and not porous- finish and coat with polyurethane (preferably one that doesn't have a high VOC content).
> 
> I put an Ikea gerton desktop on an electric sit/stand desk base- was made of powder-coated steel. For drawers, I used a 3-drawer mobile pedestal.
> 
> table-top (~$100) http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50106773/
> Electric sit/stand base ($500) https://www.fully.com/jarvis-frame-only.html
> Mobile pedestal base (~$170) https://www.amazon.com/Lorell-LLR49521-Mobile-Pedestal-Black/dp/B007JZLAEY
> 
> Getting a wood top with a dark steel elsewhere gives a nice industrial look.


Nice find on that electric base. It amazes me that some companies I do work for will buy the same type of sit/stand unit for a couple grand each and have like 50 in their downtown LA high rise.

I'm fortunate enough to have a variety of monitor arms to pick from when changing my desk setups. Whenever a client throws out monitor arms I grab them and currently have 2x double monitor arm, 6x single monitor arm, and 1x triple monitor arm.


----------



## FXformat

Tried gaming with triple monitors for the first time, with Project Cars, it was pretty fun, now i gotta find more games with native 576x1080 resolution to play with.


----------



## jprovido




----------



## sli_shroom

flawless widescreen is a helpful tool to getting many games to run and look right. wsgf is also helpful ( http://www.wsgf.org/mgl/ef_s/ )

i play mostly fps and have had great luck with the half life series, doom, deadfall adventures, hard reset redux, fear (and fear 2), and wolfenstien

some worked out of the box, others needed a tweak or 2


----------



## DeathAngel74

Updated, thanks to Cupid, LOL!

Samsung k360 soundbar w/subwoofer(130W)
Monster Power HTS 1000 MKIII(Found in a box in the garage, that we forgot to unpack 3 years ago, lol)
Razer Ornata, DeathAdder Elite, Firefly(All Chroma)


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Posted this in the other thread, this is my newest setup for 2017. Ultrawide and 16:10 monitors goes well together, one for gaming, other for media/youtube/music etc.


You're always the gold standard for what I want to do.

What model chair is that? I need a new one.

Here's my current digs:


----------



## VeerK

It's been a while since I posted my setup and I'm really impressed with how much the aesthetics game has improved from 3 years ago, maybe its time to post an update


----------



## jprovido

made a few changes. my oculus rift is now gone and moved it to the new vr rig I just built.


----------



## Lifeshield

Can't really top that beautiful setup.

Just got back into PC Gaming. Started building my sig rig last week. This is what I've got so far.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Can't really top that beautiful setup.
> 
> Just got back into PC Gaming. Started building my sig rig last week. This is what I've got so far.


you make photograph good


----------



## Radox-0

New place so an opportunity for new setup. Still some to work to do, but getting the way I want it slowly. Next up want to drill some pass through for the cables I think and push the speaker cables into the wall.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> New place so an opportunity for new setup. Still some to work to do, but getting the way I want it slowly. Next up want to drill some pass through for the cables I think and push the speaker cables into the wall.


Whoa I like that case, hadn't seen it before.
Is it like a mirror or chrome outside, but somehow becomes transparent once lights inside push through?
I have a feeling it isn't cheap...


----------



## khemist

It used to cost £650 in the UK, Inwin Tou.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Whoa I like that case, hadn't seen it before.
> Is it like a mirror or chrome outside, but somehow becomes transparent once lights inside push through?
> I have a feeling it isn't cheap...


Yup, spot on. Its all tempered Glass but with a coating on so its fully reflective / mirror like when off, but becomes fully transparent when the LED's on the inside turn on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> It used to cost £650 in the UK, Inwin Tou.


Yup its the Tou, though wish I only paid £650! I believe that was the price quoted in media, but they were north of that price everywhere in the end.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> New place so an opportunity for new setup. Still some to work to do, but getting the way I want it slowly. Next up want to drill some pass through for the cables I think and push the speaker cables into the wall.


Hey brother long time since you've updated. What happened to the Lian Li? I see you squeezing 3 GPU in the new build. use a backboard like i did and just mount everything on the wall for a cleaner look, drill into the desk and hide the KB/M wires. Looking good so far!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> New place so an opportunity for new setup. Still some to work to do, but getting the way I want it slowly. Next up want to drill some pass through for the cables I think and push the speaker cables into the wall.












Dude, that looks amazing, well done! And I love the case, so cool.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hey brother long time since you've updated. What happened to the Lian Li? I see you squeezing 3 GPU in the new build. use a backboard like i did and just mount everything on the wall for a cleaner look, drill into the desk and hide the KB/M wires. Looking good so far!


Hi Bud! Still got the Lian-Li build, but that's a HTPC so sitting in my Living Room, hooked up to the TV. Yes sir, your setup is the gold standard! Love some of the ideas there such as backboard and drilling the holes into the desk for the cable run's, really cleans it up. Will be doing some refinements this weekend I think such as getting some holes into the desk, should clean up those cable runs up top I hope. Backboard idea would work great for the wall so I can remove the trunking, but don't want to copy all your amazing ideas, would feel slightly cheeky on my part heh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that looks amazing, well done! And I love the case, so cool.


Thanks


----------



## uk80glue

I was on the fence with the Hue+ when I ordered it after reading so many horrible stories, but between being able to set it and my keyboard to be audio reactive I absolutely love it.

New desk build is my next project with this setup. Probably be a few months though with as much work as I've got coming up. Was hoping to get the frame for it welded up this week when I've been off but I've been sick as a dog.

I was playing Doom last night with everything set to red and the keyboard gradient set to red/orange/yellow with the audio setting. Holy crap was that awesome.


----------



## acpoop

Can confirm hue+ is the best for RGBs. Got one yesterday and am gonna use it when having parties, for either ambient light or "rave mode".


----------



## uk80glue

Moar.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Moar.


Looks good. Does it change dynamically?


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Looks good. Does it change dynamically?


Unfortunately no. A lot of my profiles are audio reactive, but can only color change based on default presets in CAM and CEE (CUE alternative). However, I can specify which colors change under a lot of them. CEE offers a lot more control over CUE, I wish someone would come up with something similar for a CAM alternative for the Hue+.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Changed the desktop theme...


----------



## Sedici

No lighting or RGB for me. I feel left out. ;(










Temporary case is out of sight under the desk for now as my Chanel project is under works, along with a matching custom board.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> No lighting or RGB for me. I feel left out. ;(


You don't need LED's!!! You got your look spot on IMO and that keyboard


----------



## PerfectTekniq

That's a extremely well put setup. Is that your G35?


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> You don't need LED's!!! You got your look spot on IMO and that keyboard


I appreciate it. I'm still collecting a few things here and there to give the desk more character. (Little Witcher figures for example







) The Chanel board is as expected, not great for ergonomics. Thankfully I found a new Cherry MX 3.0 (in the photo) for $40usd including palm rest and Blues! It's got low profile keys which are great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> That's a extremely well put setup. Is that your G35?


Thank you! And yes it is.


----------



## cainy1991

Sedici good sir, may I inquire as to what model that mouse is?

It looks mighty comfy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Sedici good sir, may I inquire as to what model that mouse is?
> 
> It looks mighty comfy.


Looks like Mx master


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Sedici good sir, may I inquire as to what model that mouse is?
> 
> It looks mighty comfy.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> 
> 
> @Vipu is correct. Though it is rather large. The comfort is OK, however quality could be better, especially out of Logitech. One of the thumb buttons had started acting out and I had to take the mouse apart and cut the wires to deactivate the button.
Click to expand...


----------



## cainy1991

Thanks heaps guys!

And poor qc for logitech is nothing out of the ordinary..

My g502 and g303 both had massive issues, It seems to be the way recently.


----------



## Tisser12

My budget setup. Too broke to buy Hue+ so I just have UV LED's inside my case, and a strip of RGBW lights inside an aluminum channel above my desk there. I JUST got my no-name generic gaming chair today though, and BIG upgrade from what I had before.


----------



## Arengeta

Tisser12 where do you put your legs? Your chair height looks like your knees are next to the table.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Tisser12 where do you put your legs? Your chair height looks like your knees are next to the table.


I think the chair was at max height when I took the picture, but I only leave enough room for my legs to just fit under the desk when I'm at it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

I currently have a 32" 4K monitor- BL3201PH. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a 34" ultrawide (either the ASUS or ACER G-SYNC panels). Any ideas on how I could place both on my desk?

I have a 60" x 30" table top. I'm open to all ideas- monitor arms- stacking both vertically, etc.

I want an excuse to buy!


----------



## HiCZoK

Finally moved and this is my setup


Although I need some help. The desk is ikea Malm. Chair (not visible on pic) is Ikea Markus. The super comfy cloth version with terrible arm rests. Ikea is not selling leather soft ones separately...

*ANYWAY* - The keyboard is industrial cherry "touchboard" with black switches(harder red). Typing is great but layout is weird but I got used to it. I got it for free last year and it is indestructible. I am wondering about replacing it due to 3 keys rollover and weird layout though.
Mouse is logitech g400. I have it for years and love it. but with this desk, the movement of cable on desk makes annoying friction sound. Mousepad is small qck.

I came here to ask for help. Should I upgrade keyboard or mouse? And how to make comfort better? Right now the desk is getting greasy from wrist resting and the edges of desk are really uncomfortable for my wrists. I see many of You are using huge mouse pads that cover the whole desk. Does that help? Is it washable? Please recommend me something. I think 60cm should be enough.

btw - mass effect pad is just a just a place for tea


----------



## bobfig

Imo upgrade the keyboard over mouse just because of the 3 key roll over. As for a desk pad i am running this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CPX9SMU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 makes for a soft place for the wrists and they are macine washable if you want.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Imo upgrade the keyboard over mouse just because of the 3 key roll over. As for a desk pad i am running this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CPX9SMU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 makes for a soft place for the wrists and they are macine washable if you want.


It's very nice!

I was actually thinking of corsair mm300 extended mouse pad. It have stitched edges as Reflex pad You linked but I think that the corsair printed graphics will help to hide dust and stains better than just pure black surface. And it seems Reflex product are not available here where I live.

As for keyboard - I am eyeing the ornata but not sure yet.. 3key rollover is non issue most of time but it did occured as limitation few times.


----------



## AsusFan30

I recently moved to Japan (Again). I built a new PC Prior to moving, but it is now in storage while my house is being built, so I had to get something just for now. Don't give me trouble about buying a pre-built. To each his own. I must say I am pretty lucky to be able to just buy this entire setup, and a new MSI GS73 VR, and not even have to think twice about it. I know not many people have that luxury.


----------



## Mr Nightman

I've had the LG 29UM58/US Ultrawide in the middle for a couple days, pretty sweet screen! Except the 2 in vertical height I lost from my 27in in making me feel its a bit small. So I have an LG 34UM67 coming now, plan to return the 29 to bestbuy lol. Pretty satisfied with my setup so far!


----------



## Tisser12

Jeesh all you guys with these beautiful gigantic widescreen monitors. And I use a TV..... I like my tv, a lot, don't get me wrong. I just feel like I'm not "doing it right" lol.
Given as far as I can tell and from everything I've seen it has something like an 8.5ms response time at 1080p 60hz. I haven't noticed any sort of lag. I also haven't played on a monitor anytime recently so I assume I'd have no idea if there was any lag to begin with.

I just flat out can't afford a nice widescreen monitor, especially at a comparable size to my TV haha. I really enjoy all the real estate. FOR ACTIVITIES!

Buuut what do you guys think?

*Also I want to note, I remember some one telling me I was gonna burn my eyeballs out. While I appreciate the concern, I'm delighted to report it has not happened.
(I made a preset that I customized to reduce the overall brightness and blue light, as well as have the LED bar above me turned to a more reddish color to help combat eye strain moreso)

I still plan on getting a pair of gamer goggles sometime in the near future as well.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> No lighting or RGB for me. I feel left out. ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary case is out of sight under the desk for now as my Chanel project is under works, along with a matching custom board.


oh jesus this is lovely
you should post more pictures of this


----------



## Mr Nightman

Going with the 34 was definitely worth it


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Jeesh all you guys with these beautiful gigantic widescreen monitors. And I use a TV..... I like my tv, a lot, don't get me wrong. I just feel like I'm not "doing it right" lol.
> Given as far as I can tell and from everything I've seen it has something like an 8.5ms response time at 1080p 60hz. I haven't noticed any sort of lag. I also haven't played on a monitor anytime recently so I assume I'd have no idea if there was any lag to begin with.
> 
> I just flat out can't afford a nice widescreen monitor, especially at a comparable size to my TV haha. I really enjoy all the real estate. FOR ACTIVITIES!
> 
> Buuut what do you guys think?
> 
> *Also I want to note, I remember some one telling me I was gonna burn my eyeballs out. While I appreciate the concern, I'm delighted to report it has not happened.
> (I made a preset that I customized to reduce the overall brightness and blue light, as well as have the LED bar above me turned to a more reddish color to help combat eye strain moreso)
> 
> I still plan on getting a pair of gamer goggles sometime in the near future as well.


If you want real estate for activities then you need resolution and screen size, 1080p tv barely is that.
I dont think some cheap 4k screens cost a lot if you want 4x more pixels/space to play with.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Had a spring clean of my desk, I guess now is a good time to post a pic!


----------



## sakae48

not a clean desk but here's mine.. at least it's useable for my projects now


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Jeesh all you guys with these beautiful gigantic widescreen monitors. And I use a TV..... I like my tv, a lot, don't get me wrong. I just feel like I'm not "doing it right" lol.
> Given as far as I can tell and from everything I've seen it has something like an 8.5ms response time at 1080p 60hz. I haven't noticed any sort of lag. I also haven't played on a monitor anytime recently so I assume I'd have no idea if there was any lag to begin with.
> 
> I just flat out can't afford a nice widescreen monitor, especially at a comparable size to my TV haha. I really enjoy all the real estate. FOR ACTIVITIES!
> 
> Buuut what do you guys think?
> 
> *Also I want to note, I remember some one telling me I was gonna burn my eyeballs out. While I appreciate the concern, I'm delighted to report it has not happened.
> (I made a preset that I customized to reduce the overall brightness and blue light, as well as have the LED bar above me turned to a more reddish color to help combat eye strain moreso)
> 
> I still plan on getting a pair of gamer goggles sometime in the near future as well.


I think getting Gunnar glasses or something of that nature is pretty pointless since they exist for the exact same purpose as programs like Flux, which it sounds like you already have. I doubt having both would do much, and it'd save you a decent amount of money.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think getting Gunnar glasses or something of that nature is pretty pointless since they exist for the exact same purpose as programs like Flux, which it sounds like you already have. I doubt having both would do much, and it'd save you a decent amount of money.


There is one benefit to them flux doesn't cover - the anti-reflective coating the lenses have. It may or may not help for some (I say may not because if someone already wears glasses it's pretty standard to have an anti-reflective coating applied to prescription lenses)


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Jeesh all you guys ..... do you guys think?
> 
> *Also I want to note, I remember some one telling me I was gonna burn my eyeballs out. While I appreciate the concern, I'm delighted to report it has not happened.
> (I made a preset that I customized to reduce the overall brightness and blue light, as well as have the LED bar above me turned to a more reddish color to help combat eye strain moreso)
> 
> I still plan on getting a pair of gamer goggles sometime in the near future as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want real estate for activities then you need resolution and screen size, 1080p tv barely is that.
> I dont think some cheap 4k screens cost a lot if you want 4x more pixels/space to play with.
Click to expand...

4k is gonna cost me a LOT more than the $100 I spent on my tv, and "Cheap" 4k tv's are not something anyone really wants to buy. And it will take a LOT more hardware to power games at 4k. 1080 has plenty of pixels for me right now, not saying in the future I won't get something better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think getting Gunnar glasses or something of that nature is pretty pointless since they exist for the exact same purpose as programs like Flux, which it sounds like you already have. I doubt having both would do much, and it'd save you a decent amount of money.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one benefit to them flux doesn't cover - the anti-reflective coating the lenses have. It may or may not help for some (I say may not because if someone already wears glasses it's pretty standard to have an anti-reflective coating applied to prescription lenses)
Click to expand...

No, I don't use F.lux, I HATE that program. I want the crystal lensed Gunnars because I'm not ruining the picture on my TV with tinted lenses or warped color palletes. I'm not one of those people that can just "deal" with the obvious color distortion. And yes, the anti-reflective coating as well as the polarization on some of them do more for me than the blue light reduction does. Most of my strain comes from trying to focus on the screen but having reflections making it difficult.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh jesus this is lovely
> you should post more pictures of this


Thanks. I don't have any more photos lol.


----------



## OdinValk

Pic of inside my pc with new loop installed


----------



## sterik01

a bit dark.. too early in the morning.
sig rig.


----------



## mAs81

Nice mug tho


----------



## sterik01

wife bought it for me a few months ago.


----------



## Dotachin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> a bit dark.. too early in the morning.
> sig rig.






Hi there nice rig. How did you get your Zcinema's driver to work on windows 10? I use them on aux through my DAC anyway but before I bought it it was a problem.


----------



## sterik01

I just. Installed driver from Logitech and then connected through USB port. I have not tried any other way. Works like it should.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I just. Installed driver from Logitech and then connected through USB port. I have not tried any other way. Works like it should.


mmm interesting, maybe its just a windows 8/8.1 issue. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Benny89

My new setup. Still in work as I am waiting for my 1080 TI STRIX ROG (980Ti inside now) and I just *got Phanteks Ethnoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass Black*














. Can't wait to swap whole system to new case during weekend. 780Ti is great case but takes too much space right now.





Setup List:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- XB271HU 1440p 165Hz
- Corsair K70 LUX RGB
- Corsair 780T Black (4790k, 4,9Ghz OC, 16GB RAM, 980Ti 1555 OC, 480 Savage SSD, EVGA 1000G2, Corsair H105, custom sleeve cables, ASUS VII Hero)
- NZXT LEDs plus Controller
- Razer DeathAdder Chroma
- Mouse Pad: EXCO Scropion Athletics
- Speakers: Edifier R1800BT
- Headphones: SENNHEISER HD598 SPECIAL EDITION - BLACK
- PS4 Pro
- Xbox One One Gears of War 4 Crimson Omen special Edition + Licensed Crimson Omen Stand
- Custom made desk 170x80cm, under it there is steel rack with high regulation.
- Chair: SPC Gear SR500 Black (quality better than DXRacer!)



I also have to place somethings on wall, but I still can't decide what









Sorry for bad quality but I have only my phone camera and its crap


----------



## vanir1337

Minor changes.


----------



## AsusFan30

Worked on Building my new pc today. I have to swap out the 1080's for my 1080 Ti's when they get here, and add a few custom MSI items, but it's mostly finished.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Posted this in the other thread, this is my newest setup for 2017. Ultrawide and 16:10 monitors goes well together, one for gaming, other for media/youtube/music etc.


This is the most gorgeous setup I have ever seen in my life. I wish I knew you irl so you could build me a similar setup. Man, that is just gorgeous. If I am spending 12+ hours a day on my PC area... I want it to be pleasant. Same idea as, well 1/3 of my life is spent in bed, so I should invest in a very nice bed.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My new setup. Still in work as I am waiting for my 1080 TI STRIX ROG (980Ti inside now) and I just *got Phanteks Ethnoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait to swap whole system to new case during weekend. 780Ti is great case but takes too much space right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup List:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - XB271HU 1440p 165Hz
> - Corsair K70 LUX RGB
> - Corsair 780T Black (4790k, 4,9Ghz OC, 16GB RAM, 980Ti 1555 OC, 480 Savage SSD, EVGA 1000G2, Corsair H105, custom sleeve cables, ASUS VII Hero)
> - NZXT LEDs plus Controller
> - Razer DeathAdder Chroma
> - Mouse Pad: EXCO Scropion Athletics
> - Speakers: Edifier R1800BT
> - Headphones: SENNHEISER HD598 SPECIAL EDITION - BLACK
> - PS4 Pro
> - Xbox One One Gears of War 4 Crimson Omen special Edition + Licensed Crimson Omen Stand
> - Custom made desk 170x80cm, under it there is steel rack with high regulation.
> - Chair: SPC Gear SR500 Black (quality better than DXRacer!)
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to place somethings on wall, but I still can't decide what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad quality but I have only my phone camera and its crap


I just built my new PC in the Phanteks Ethnoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass Silver Case today. Waiting on my (2) MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X. This case is beautiful!


----------



## AsusFan30

The New PC is completed!

Case- Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Computer Case - Tempered Glass Edition, Anthracite Grey

PSU- EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2, 80+ GOLD 1000W, Fully Modular

PSU Cables- Thermaltake Sleeve Extension Power Supply Cable Kit, Power Supply, Black & Red

Motherboard- MSI Enthusiastic Gaming Intel Z270 GAMING M5

Ram- Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3000 Red LED

Hard Drive 1- 500GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2

Hard Drive 2- 525GB Crucial Sata 6 SSD

CPU Cooler- Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler , Black

SLI Bridge- MSI GAMING 5K Video 60mm 2 Way SLI Bridge

GPU- (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI GAMING X

Fans- (4) Thermaltake Riing 12 Series High Static Pressure 120mm

CPU- Intel I7 7700k

Capture/Streaming Card- Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro.

Keyboard- Corsair K55 RGB

Mouse Pad- Corsair Gaming MM800 POLARIS

Mouse- Corsair M65 Pro RGB

Monitor- AOC Agon 27" 165Hz 1440p


----------



## duckweedpb7

Little bit of a change up. Enjoying the d frame mini










__
https://flic.kr/p/SwbtnQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/TK3nWG


__
https://flic.kr/p/TK3mbC


----------



## Crazyjoker77

posted a couple hundred pages back figure its time for a update since I just got a new case and swapped all my hardware over.

[email protected]
H80I GT V2
MSI Z97 Krait
32gb crucial Ballistix
GTX1080 FTW
Crucuial 1tb + 2tb MX300 SSDs















Thoughts, comments, suggestions welcomed!


----------



## FXformat

Heh thanks, I've built a bunch of white setups and they're all clean. Check my other posts, I build and sell them locally as a hobby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is the most gorgeous setup I have ever seen in my life. I wish I knew you irl so you could build me a similar setup. Man, that is just gorgeous. If I am spending 12+ hours a day on my PC area... I want it to be pleasant. Same idea as, well 1/3 of my life is spent in bed, so I should invest in a very nice bed.


----------



## chir




----------



## mrpurplehawk

Got me a 2nd 1440p monitor


----------



## OverSightX

Mine as of today.. Waiting for my 1080ti and block to come in to go single again


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Mine as of today.. Waiting for my 1080ti and block to come in to go single again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


fellow looter


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> fellow looter


2 years and accounting my friend!


----------



## beyonddc

Nothing spectacular, just a L-shaped desk and varidesk, a stand desk converter so that I can stand up and work when I feel like it.

If you notice, I have two mouses, one ergonomic and one gaming.

I work from home so when I work I use my ergonomic mouse, when I play I use my gaming mouse.


----------



## StonewaII

Too Many Pics for just a thread.



http://imgur.com/EOZEY


----------



## Benny89

Updated Build with Phanteks Evolv ATX Tempered Glass case and ASUS STRIX 1080 Ti







. Best case I have ever had!


----------



## Owari

Really loving this setup I just finished. Much better than my multi-monitor setup. Single huge monitor FTW.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Got me a 2nd 1440p monitor


Looking good


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Got me a 2nd 1440p monitor


I really loved your right wallpaper


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Looking good


Thank you, I am quite happy with my setup right now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I really loved your right wallpaper


I do too







Wallpaper engine is awesome

Link to right:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=861087035

Link to left in case you're interested: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=828045931


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thank you, I am quite happy with my setup right now
> I do too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper engine is awesome
> 
> Link to right:
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=861087035
> 
> Link to left in case you're interested: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=828045931


oh! thats on wallpaper engine, I actually had it, thank you very much for the link!!! I never watched Konosuba, is added to my queue now ^^


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> oh! thats on wallpaper engine, I actually had it, thank you very much for the link!!! I never watched Konosuba, is added to my queue now ^^


Never actually seen the show, I just really liked the wallpaper lol


----------



## AsusFan30

The Temporary Setup until my Desk arrives in June


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> The Temporary Setup until my Desk arrives in June


asusfan30 or msifan30?


----------



## Davey85

Just recently changed my setup. Still a bit of cleaning up to do but will be moving house in a couple of months so i'll just tidy up some of the cable work to look cleaner. Was running a triple 27" monitor setup but have decided to downgrade and go for a single 35" AOG Agon Gaming Monitor.


----------



## MacDeStroir

Slowly building this workstation up for maximum efficiency. Like most projects, this is far from done.


----------



## bluedevil




----------



## HITTI




----------



## TUFinside

Overview of my current setup, used to have a Z170 rig next to it, getting back to frugality


----------



## hotsauce2007

Hi

Here are some photos of the workstation and the entire house that I´ve been developing since I was eighteen years old, I´d like to share some of the projects and knowledge about green energy and sustainability.

I tried to capture the house exactly how it looks when you arrive and get into to, is a little dark because is a man cave I took maybe 10 shots to make one photo and was pretty hard to capture the vision that we have when you sit to play something or watch a movie.

I have two setups, the first one is for gaming, movie and work, the second one is for watch movies with friends and family. The entire house is powered by green energy, I have one sun water heater for the hot water, all the house were made using recycle parts from another houses / company's. I will try to list everything that I have here, some people think that the house is not real because looks like one store or play land, the truth is that neverland from MJ was my inspiration and I´m not even close of that...haha The house has automation for everything, I can turn on the lights, music, movie, the kitchen and even control the pressure of the water, the temp and the flow.

The room and the office are jumped together with cables from outside of the house, so If you want to play games in setup 2 you just need to change the monitor and audio setup. If you want to watch some movie in setup 1 from setup 2, you just have to change the entry in Denon receiver, all the house is connected together and working as it should after long years of test and programming. In the setup 1 if you want to play using TV you just need to change to monitor 2, if you want to use the headphones just change the audio output for Razer board, if you want to play using headphone in setup 1 with cockpit you just need to grab the second Razer Tiamat and plug in the Sony receiver.

I´m so sorry for the bad quality of some photos, I had to use my cellphone because my lens could not take the photo so close. maybe I will do one update when I get one canon 10/22 mm. Me and my friends use to do some LAN parties over here, there is one video of us doing one stress test with Asus and the ISP. Since everything in the house has one IP and access to the internet, the 400 / 200 ISP link sometimes is less for what the house want, right now the Asus is showing me 5 / 6 TB of traffic peer month, crazy right?

Some shots:



This is the electric panel of the house, everything were made by hand and with Siemens products for best quality, I use one sand fuse for setup 1 and another one for setup 2, that´s filter the noise from power surge and delivery clean energy for the entire house, also it has DPS for rain lighting protection, two grounds, even for the cable TV and telephone line, all the receptacles are hospital grade, kitchen receptacles are waterproof.

.



.



With the red Acer laptop that I use to work ( I left it plugged in the table because is more fast and easy to get out and get in when I need to do some fast jobs/projects with customers ).



laptop closed.

.

Panoramic view



.

This is how I use the system, almost with all the lights off and just some little blue and warm light to keep the climate of men´s cave.



The second monitor for play games or watch movies / Chromecast videos ( smart TV ).



.

Couch mode



.

Cockpit mode



The couch get´s out of the room and I install the cockpit for play some games on tv, we can use the 7.1 home theater or the Razer Tiamat 7.1 if there´s someone in the same room using another computer / arcade and we don´t want to disturber or make so much noise.

This is the back view of the couch / cockpit setup with surround speakers



.

This is an old project that I´ve made in the past, it uses one computer inside with Hyperspin and almost 500 GB of games and emulators, built in speakers and one original CRT tube from 1990, also one coin selector that works with 25 cents.



.



.

The entry view of the house with arcade in the background and kitchen / cinema room.



.

This is the setup 2, the photo looks like a little ''dead'' and with no life because of the poor lighting, sometimes is hard to take one shot of some place that is dark almost 90% of the time like one movie theater.



.

Close up with all the spikes for and bases for isolation/vibration



This is the back view of the room / kitchen, the kitchen were made with old bricks from 1960, it has automation in lights, kitchen appliances and food garbage disposal, also it uses one Nest protect v2 to monitoring all the activity of the place.



.

The gas burner that I did, less space = creativity to solve the problem.



.

Working



.

Nest protect V2.0 taking care of the entire house, I highly recommend this product for everyone that want to protect the house / family and your ''investments''.



.

If you want to know more about this, check this out and see how smartness one smoke alarm can be and save money / family.











I can take more photos of the green power station and house, but I think this is not the focus of this topic and forum.
I hope you like my hard work,

Here is the list for setup 1:

Samsung 52' Lcd Series 6 FullHD.
Monitor Benq XL24t 3D Vision2 Nvidia.
Pioneer 212D.
Pioneer BDR-206BK.
Razer BlackWindow Ultimate Keyboard
Razer DeathVadder Mouse.
3d Vision 2 Nvidia Kit.
Western Digital 4TB External Hard Drive.
Palm TX for house automation.
ASUS AC68U Plus TPLINK 8 Ports Switch.
Internet Speed -> ONT Vivo Fibra 400/170 mb
Wirelles Xbox360 Kit.
Microsoft LifeCam Studio 1080p HD Webcam
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel / Cockpit
WDTV Live G3.
Chromecast 2
Receptacles Hubbell Hospital Grade / Leviton.
APC Power Surge Filters.
Headphone Razer Tiamat 7.1 x 2 + USB Offboard sound 7.1 Vantec.
Laptop Acer 5100 - Zmodo HD Surveilance System.
Laptop Samsung - Server + 10TB in Sabrent USB 3.0 to SATA External.
Laptop Acer E5 - I use to work almost everyday and this stay in the table until I have to grab and get out every morning.
Lacrosse Weather Station model 330-2315 Professional Weather Station
The table was made by me, is an old door of one cabinet with acrylic supports, the entire house were made using stainless steel screws.

Computer:

Asus Maximus formula x38
Quad Q6600
8GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066Mhz
Gtx770 Zotac
Zalman Fan Controler
OCZ SteathSteam 600watts
Corsair H50 Hydro Series
SanDisk SSD PLUS 480GB Solid State Drive
Wester Digital 1TB internal Hard drive
ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim 24-bit Stereo PCI Low Profile

Arcade Machine:

I used one old cabinet from a local store.
There´s a computer inside with 500GB of games.
I use Hyperspin for emulation.
There is light buttons for player 1 and 2 and one coin selector that works with 25cents of dollar =]
Over here you dont have to buy the coins, I can gave it for free.

Sound and Speakers

Home Theater 7.2 Sony Model DAV-DZ77T.
Speakers Pedestal all made by me with acrylic and old parts from music stores.

Cables and Accessories.

Hdmi Blue Jeans,
Audio - Monster Optic and Coaxial.
Signal Power Cable.
RCA Sthaca ( By Thalles ).
Belden Power Cable.
Sthaca / RCA Din.
Spikes ViaBlue / in speakers.

Here is the setup 2 / Room:

Projector Optoma HD25.
3d Vision 2 Nvidia.
HD 6TB MyBook Essential Western Digital.
Palm TX / Palm T5
Harmony Ultimate HUB.
Router ASUS AC68 ( AP MODE )
WDTV Live G3.
Blu Ray Player BDP-S590.
Receptacles Hubbell 8300.
APC power surge.
DIY Home Made Projector Screen 106''.
Electric Curtains.
Lights Lutron Maestro.
Nest Home Protect V2
Harmony Ultimate Control.

Sound and Speakers

Receiver Denon 3312.

Front Speakers - Klipsch F-2 Synergy.
Center - Klipsch Synergy C-3.
Surrounds - Klipsch B-2 Synergy.
Subwoofer - Sunfire True Signature Series TS-EQ12
ELG Speakers Support.

Cables and Accessories

Hdmi Blue Jeans.
Audio - Blue Jeans Optic and Coaxial.
RCA Sthaca DIY.
Belden Power Cable DIY.
Sthaca / RCA Din DIY.
Spikes DIY / Viablue.

thanks guys
=]


----------



## Jbravo33

After seeing some motivating setups on here decided to tidy up the joint. Went ham on cable management. Need to get some extenders for mouse and keyboard. Not feeling them being stretched to the max right now. IKEA helped fill some space under desk might add file cabinet to left side. Got a wet bench I'd like to setup as well. For a 90 inch desk space does get filled pretty quickly. Got a couch to the right but wanna swap that around and hook up Sony 65" 930D that way it's next to computer instead of opposite side of room.


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> After seeing some motivating setups on here decided to tidy up the joint. Went ham on cable management. Need to get some extenders for mouse and keyboard. Not feeling them being maxed stretched to the max right now. IKEA helped fill some space under desk might add file cabinet to left side. Got a wet bench I'd like to setup as well. For a 90 inch desk space does get filled pretty quickly. Got a couch to the right but wanna swap that around and hook up Sony 65" 930D that way it's next to computer instead of opposite side of room.


your chair is my life goal
amazing


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> Front Speakers - Klipsch F-2 Synergy.
> Center - Klipsch Synergy C-3.
> Surrounds - Klipsch B-2 Synergy.


What do you think about those Klipsch's? I used to own a pair of F1's and a Klipsch SW110 -subwoofer. Thought they were okay for the price I paid for those, but nothing special. Pretty huge improvement over the SW110 when I finally got this SVS.







Your setup looks nice.


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> What do you think about those Klipsch's? I used to own a pair of F1's and a Klipsch SW110 -subwoofer. Thought they were okay for the price I paid for those, but nothing special. Pretty huge improvement over the SW110 when I finally got this SVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your setup looks nice.


thanks man,

If you gonna use for movie and music this is one of the best deals ever, if you want to go for analog music and more hi end stuffs, probably is better if you choose the Palladium series.
90% of the time I use for movies, so for me was like best deal because I can have the large speakers with a better price for the entire set.

svs is amazing but I still have a love for sunfire projects, what a crazy guy doing so much noise in one small box...


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> your chair is my life goal
> amazing


Haha thx man. not to shabby yourself there bud!







believe it or not it all started with chair and original ps4. got it right before they were discontinued. Amazon is life.


----------



## Alpina 7

re-did my loop cut out a good 8-10" of hose. looks much better. also changed from pastel to aurora 2... we shall see how it holds up. im happy with it so far..



this is before....

and after














let me know what you guys think


----------



## AsusFan30

I am still waiting on my new desk, but I finally got my New Monitor Today!


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Always interesting to see what mouse/pad/kb combos people are using these days. I'll start:
> 
> Back on Topic- ORIGINAL POST-
> 
> Mouse-Corsair Glaive
> Keyboard-Corsair K95 Platinum
> Mousepad-Corsair MM800
> 
> Mouse: Xai (1.1 backup)
> 
> Pad: QcK+
> 
> Cans: ATH-AD700
> 
> KB: Lenovo KU-0225 (Model M is at work and I returned my 7G due to a nasty cell phone international roaming bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see yours!


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*


Well, I backed out of the deal with my cousin trading laptop for my pc and got my PC back. Just wasn't worth it.
Setting it all backup.

I had to take the maxtor out as it kept on getting read as scsi and disappearing so I put it in the icy dock and it's doing well.
Plotted: Burstcoin.

C:\100GB: Raid 0 256GB OS drive. 2 x Samsung 840 pro 128GB SSD
D:\100GB: 700GB Storage HDD
E:\1TB: 1TB HDD
F:\74.5GB: 80GB HDD
H:\55.7GB: Vertex II 60GB SSD
I:\152GB: 160GB Maxtor HDD LOL from like 2004, SATA 1.5Gb/s
Plotted 15GB & 30GB SD cards aswell..








Setup









The 2.5" door on the icy dock broke so I'm thinking about sending it back, getting a refund and buying a 1TB WD RE4 1TB for 31 bucks Like new hdd. Use it for burstcoin mining and then use the maxtor as data backup as 160GB is sufficient.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Here are some photos of the workstation and the entire house that I´ve been developing since I was eighteen years old, I´d like to share some of the projects and knowledge about green energy and sustainability.
> 
> I tried to capture the house exactly how it looks when you arrive and get into to, is a little dark because is a man cave I took maybe 10 shots to make one photo and was pretty hard to capture the vision that we have when you sit to play something or watch a movie.
> 
> I have two setups, the first one is for gaming, movie and work, the second one is for watch movies with friends and family. The entire house is powered by green energy, I have one sun water heater for the hot water, all the house were made using recycle parts from another houses / company's. I will try to list everything that I have here, some people think that the house is not real because looks like one store or play land, the truth is that neverland from MJ was my inspiration and I´m not even close of that...haha The house has automation for everything, I can turn on the lights, music, movie, the kitchen and even control the pressure of the water, the temp and the flow.
> 
> The room and the office are jumped together with cables from outside of the house, so If you want to play games in setup 2 you just need to change the monitor and audio setup. If you want to watch some movie in setup 1 from setup 2, you just have to change the entry in Denon receiver, all the house is connected together and working as it should after long years of test and programming. In the setup 1 if you want to play using TV you just need to change to monitor 2, if you want to use the headphones just change the audio output for Razer board, if you want to play using headphone in setup 1 with cockpit you just need to grab the second Razer Tiamat and plug in the Sony receiver.
> 
> I´m so sorry for the bad quality of some photos, I had to use my cellphone because my lens could not take the photo so close. maybe I will do one update when I get one canon 10/22 mm. Me and my friends use to do some LAN parties over here, there is one video of us doing one stress test with Asus and the ISP. Since everything in the house has one IP and access to the internet, the 400 / 200 ISP link sometimes is less for what the house want, right now the Asus is showing me 5 / 6 TB of traffic peer month, crazy right?
> 
> Some shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the electric panel of the house, everything were made by hand and with Siemens products for best quality, I use one sand fuse for setup 1 and another one for setup 2, that´s filter the noise from power surge and delivery clean energy for the entire house, also it has DPS for rain lighting protection, two grounds, even for the cable TV and telephone line, all the receptacles are hospital grade, kitchen receptacles are waterproof.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> With the red Acer laptop that I use to work ( I left it plugged in the table because is more fast and easy to get out and get in when I need to do some fast jobs/projects with customers ).
> 
> 
> 
> laptop closed.
> 
> .
> 
> Panoramic view
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is how I use the system, almost with all the lights off and just some little blue and warm light to keep the climate of men´s cave.
> 
> 
> 
> The second monitor for play games or watch movies / Chromecast videos ( smart TV ).
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Couch mode
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cockpit mode
> 
> 
> 
> The couch get´s out of the room and I install the cockpit for play some games on tv, we can use the 7.1 home theater or the Razer Tiamat 7.1 if there´s someone in the same room using another computer / arcade and we don´t want to disturber or make so much noise.
> 
> This is the back view of the couch / cockpit setup with surround speakers
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is an old project that I´ve made in the past, it uses one computer inside with Hyperspin and almost 500 GB of games and emulators, built in speakers and one original CRT tube from 1990, also one coin selector that works with 25 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The entry view of the house with arcade in the background and kitchen / cinema room.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is the setup 2, the photo looks like a little ''dead'' and with no life because of the poor lighting, sometimes is hard to take one shot of some place that is dark almost 90% of the time like one movie theater.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Close up with all the spikes for and bases for isolation/vibration
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back view of the room / kitchen, the kitchen were made with old bricks from 1960, it has automation in lights, kitchen appliances and food garbage disposal, also it uses one Nest protect v2 to monitoring all the activity of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The gas burner that I did, less space = creativity to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Working
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nest protect V2.0 taking care of the entire house, I highly recommend this product for everyone that want to protect the house / family and your ''investments''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you want to know more about this, check this out and see how smartness one smoke alarm can be and save money / family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can take more photos of the green power station and house, but I think this is not the focus of this topic and forum.
> I hope you like my hard work,
> 
> Here is the list for setup 1:
> 
> Samsung 52' Lcd Series 6 FullHD.
> Monitor Benq XL24t 3D Vision2 Nvidia.
> Pioneer 212D.
> Pioneer BDR-206BK.
> Razer BlackWindow Ultimate Keyboard
> Razer DeathVadder Mouse.
> 3d Vision 2 Nvidia Kit.
> Western Digital 4TB External Hard Drive.
> Palm TX for house automation.
> ASUS AC68U Plus TPLINK 8 Ports Switch.
> Internet Speed -> ONT Vivo Fibra 400/170 mb
> Wirelles Xbox360 Kit.
> Microsoft LifeCam Studio 1080p HD Webcam
> Logitech G25 Racing Wheel / Cockpit
> WDTV Live G3.
> Chromecast 2
> Receptacles Hubbell Hospital Grade / Leviton.
> APC Power Surge Filters.
> Headphone Razer Tiamat 7.1 x 2 + USB Offboard sound 7.1 Vantec.
> Laptop Acer 5100 - Zmodo HD Surveilance System.
> Laptop Samsung - Server + 10TB in Sabrent USB 3.0 to SATA External.
> Laptop Acer E5 - I use to work almost everyday and this stay in the table until I have to grab and get out every morning.
> Lacrosse Weather Station model 330-2315 Professional Weather Station
> The table was made by me, is an old door of one cabinet with acrylic supports, the entire house were made using stainless steel screws.
> 
> Computer:
> 
> Asus Maximus formula x38
> Quad Q6600
> 8GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066Mhz
> Gtx770 Zotac
> Zalman Fan Controler
> OCZ SteathSteam 600watts
> Corsair H50 Hydro Series
> SanDisk SSD PLUS 480GB Solid State Drive
> Wester Digital 1TB internal Hard drive
> ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim 24-bit Stereo PCI Low Profile
> 
> Arcade Machine:
> 
> I used one old cabinet from a local store.
> There´s a computer inside with 500GB of games.
> I use Hyperspin for emulation.
> There is light buttons for player 1 and 2 and one coin selector that works with 25cents of dollar =]
> Over here you dont have to buy the coins, I can gave it for free.
> 
> Sound and Speakers
> 
> Home Theater 7.2 Sony Model DAV-DZ77T.
> Speakers Pedestal all made by me with acrylic and old parts from music stores.
> 
> Cables and Accessories.
> 
> Hdmi Blue Jeans,
> Audio - Monster Optic and Coaxial.
> Signal Power Cable.
> RCA Sthaca ( By Thalles ).
> Belden Power Cable.
> Sthaca / RCA Din.
> Spikes ViaBlue / in speakers.
> 
> Here is the setup 2 / Room:
> 
> Projector Optoma HD25.
> 3d Vision 2 Nvidia.
> HD 6TB MyBook Essential Western Digital.
> Palm TX / Palm T5
> Harmony Ultimate HUB.
> Router ASUS AC68 ( AP MODE )
> WDTV Live G3.
> Blu Ray Player BDP-S590.
> Receptacles Hubbell 8300.
> APC power surge.
> DIY Home Made Projector Screen 106''.
> Electric Curtains.
> Lights Lutron Maestro.
> Nest Home Protect V2
> Harmony Ultimate Control.
> 
> Sound and Speakers
> 
> Receiver Denon 3312.
> 
> Front Speakers - Klipsch F-2 Synergy.
> Center - Klipsch Synergy C-3.
> Surrounds - Klipsch B-2 Synergy.
> Subwoofer - Sunfire True Signature Series TS-EQ12
> ELG Speakers Support.
> 
> Cables and Accessories
> 
> Hdmi Blue Jeans.
> Audio - Blue Jeans Optic and Coaxial.
> RCA Sthaca DIY.
> Belden Power Cable DIY.
> Sthaca / RCA Din DIY.
> Spikes DIY / Viablue.
> 
> thanks guys
> =]


I thought this thread was to post a pic of your keyboard, mouse setup, not your entire house? Your setup is ok. It could be better.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> The Chanel board is as expected, not great for ergonomics. .


Is that Chanel keyboard a mod of the AZIO MK Retro Typewriter Inspired Mechanical Keyboard (Kailh Blue Switches) ?
I read a review that it wasnt the best typer, had some brutal friction in the key design


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> *Also I want to note, I remember some one telling me I was gonna burn my eyeballs out. While I appreciate the concern, I'm delighted to report it has not happened.
> (I made a preset that I customized to reduce the overall brightness and blue light, as well as have the LED bar above me turned to a more reddish color to help combat eye strain moreso)


Lol I remember my parents saying this to me as a kid. "You'll end up with square eyes" or "You're going to fry your eyes and lose your sight"
I can comfortably say that it is not possible, I would definitely have done it by now


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Is that Chanel keyboard a mod of the AZIO MK Retro Typewriter Inspired Mechanical Keyboard (Kailh Blue Switches) ?
> I read a review that it wasnt the best typer, had some brutal friction in the key design


Yes it's a mod of that. Not sure really how I feel about it. I just bought it for aesthetics, and never planned to use it. It's sitting in the box on my shelf.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


Did you really need to quote his entire post just to add a 3 sentence remark?


----------



## EpicPie

Haven't posted here in a while, thought I would share my updated setup!











http://imgur.com/zQXkV


----------



## FriendlyChook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while, thought I would share my updated setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zQXkV


Nice setup, is there an audio visualiser software similar to your background pic on the monitor?

Asking as you are an audiophile, and who else to ask other than an audiophile lol


----------



## AdamK47

Specs in sig.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Got bored so I thought I'd post my setup. I miss my Ikea Jerker.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Great setup. Every computer setup should look like this.
I've got 8" studio monitors and they take up a lot of space. Those are 5" you got there? They look much more reasonably sized.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


I like this also, but that set of drawers under the desk looks like itd drive me nuts.
That monitor though.... almost feel like I could give up my 3x1080p surround for something like that and be satisfied... For some reason it looks bigger than other ultra-wides i've seen...


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Great setup. Every computer setup should look like this.
> I've got 8" studio monitors and they take up a lot of space. Those are 5" you got there? They look much more reasonably sized.
> I like this also, but that set of drawers under the desk looks like itd drive me nuts.
> That monitor though.... almost feel like I could give up my 3x1080p surround for something like that and be satisfied... For some reason it looks bigger than other ultra-wides i've seen...


The monitor is only 34 inches wide but I think it's because the desk is so small it just makes my monitor look so big. But yeah, the drawer is a bit bothersome and I don't have any other place to keep it.


----------



## Outcasst

Here's mine. Needs dusting though.


----------



## Benny89

Updated:


----------



## Dair76

Nice, Benny... Suits your avatar somewhat as well!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Nice, Benny... Suits your avatar somewhat as well!


Thanks! Appreciated!







LOL, you are right! Didn't notice that myself









I will soon watercool this rig!


----------



## paulkemp

Here is mine!

Node1080:
Fractal Node 304
I7-6700k
GTX 1080
32 GB RAM
512 + 256 SSDs + 2 TB data drive
Corsair K70 + Zowie EC1-A
Dual Dell S2417DG, 1440p at 165hz
Odac / amp + Beyerdynamic DT990s with Antlion Modmic


----------



## Yukss

Nothing special here comparing these marvelous rigs and desks.


----------



## airisom2

Don't think I ever posted a pic of my setup before on here. Kinda dusty and messy. Oh well.


----------



## Francky

Nice Setups


----------



## duckweedpb7

Some really nice setups and builds in here since the last time I checked in!

Reorganized my setup










__
https://flic.kr/p/Ubr3WZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/UPQqGS


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Some really nice setups and builds in here since the last time I checked in!
> 
> Reorganized my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Ubr3WZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/UPQqGS


I really like the case! Custom builded?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Some really nice setups and builds in here since the last time I checked in!
> 
> Reorganized my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Ubr3WZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/UPQqGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the case! Custom builded?
Click to expand...

Not OP, but the case is a Hex Gear R80, if that's what you were asking.


----------



## Hanjin

Heres my new Ryzen setup.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs in sig.


Nice budget hardware, wish I had those in my case instead of the ones I do have now.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just a quick pic of my setup!


----------



## Tisser12

So, I guess it's been a while since I've posted, and since I sort of built a new computer I may as well share my new setup!

Went from this


http://imgur.com/UFG69


To this:
Mainly just the computer changed.




Specs:
Phanteks P400s Tempered Glass (Black)
Ryzen 5 1600 6 core 12 thread CPU
Stock Wraith Spire cooler
16Gb Trident Z RGB Cl15 3000Mhz DDR4
Corsair CX550M PSU
8Gb Sapphire Nitro+ RX470
250Gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD
3Tb Toshiba P300 HDD
Asrock Killer Sli/ac MOBO (Newegg Exclusive)
40" Toshiba LED TV - Main display
5" LCD HDMI Raspberry Pi Display - In case monitor
Corsair Strafe RGB (Mx Silent) Keyboard
Corsair M65 Pro RGB (White)
Fans are all Corsair AF quiet edition white LED. 4X 120mm 1X 140mm

Not as impressive as half of the builds on here but I'm proud of my Zenbox. Plan on getting a better cooler, better fans, and sleeved extensions to clean it up a touch more.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> So, I guess it's been a while since I've posted, and since I sort of built a new computer I may as well share my new setup!
> 
> Went from this
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UFG69
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Phanteks P400s Tempered Glass (Black)
> Ryzen 5 1600 6 core 12 thread CPU
> Stock Wraith Spire cooler
> 16Gb Trident Z RGB Cl15 3000Mhz DDR4
> Corsair CX550M PSU
> 8Gb Sapphire Nitro+ RX470
> 250Gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD
> 3Tb Toshiba P300 HDD
> Asrock Killer Sli/ac MOBO (Newegg Exclusive)
> 40" Toshiba LED TV - Main display
> 5" LCD HDMI Raspberry Pi Display - In case monitor
> Corsair Strafe RGB (Mx Silent) Keyboard
> Corsair M65 Pro RGB (White)
> Fans are all Corsair AF quiet edition white LED. 4X 120mm 1X 140mm
> 
> Not as impressive as half of the builds on here but I'm proud of my Zenbox. Plan on getting a better cooler, better fans, and sleeved extensions to clean it up a touch more.


You should be proud. It is not like "most expensive"= best build on this site. This is well-planned, well executed build for its budget and looks elegant and if it meets your performance needs/expectations for what you have paid- it is great build. I really like it amond all Intel+Nvidia builds everywhere.

I am interested in that LCD Raspberry Disaply. What does it do for your system? What i can monitor? Please kindly share its uses, thanks!


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Not as impressive as half of the builds on here but I'm proud of my Zenbox. Plan on getting a better cooler, better fans, and sleeved extensions to clean it up a touch more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You should be proud. It is not like "most expensive"= best build on this site. This is well-planned, well executed build for its budget and looks elegant and if it meets your performance needs/expectations for what you have paid- it is great build. I really like it amond all Intel+Nvidia builds everywhere.
> 
> I am interested in that LCD Raspberry Disaply. What does it do for your system? What i can monitor? Please kindly share its uses, thanks!


I'm totally agree with Benny 89, your build is great!! And the same, I'm very interested in that LCD, I'm actually rocking a LCDSysinfo for GOverlay, but your's looks great,



Sorry for the dust... I'm curious in how yours works.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> So, I guess it's been a while since I've posted, and since I sort of built a new computer I may as well share my new setup!
> 
> Went from this
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UFG69
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Phanteks P400s Tempered Glass (Black)
> Ryzen 5 1600 6 core 12 thread CPU
> Stock Wraith Spire cooler
> 16Gb Trident Z RGB Cl15 3000Mhz DDR4
> Corsair CX550M PSU
> 8Gb Sapphire Nitro+ RX470
> 250Gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD
> 3Tb Toshiba P300 HDD
> Asrock Killer Sli/ac MOBO (Newegg Exclusive)
> 40" Toshiba LED TV - Main display
> 5" LCD HDMI Raspberry Pi Display - In case monitor
> Corsair Strafe RGB (Mx Silent) Keyboard
> Corsair M65 Pro RGB (White)
> Fans are all Corsair AF quiet edition white LED. 4X 120mm 1X 140mm
> 
> Not as impressive as half of the builds on here but I'm proud of my Zenbox. Plan on getting a better cooler, better fans, and sleeved extensions to clean it up a touch more.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be proud. It is not like "most expensive"= best build on this site. This is well-planned, well executed build for its budget and looks elegant and if it meets your performance needs/expectations for what you have paid- it is great build. I really like it amond all Intel+Nvidia builds everywhere.
> 
> I am interested in that LCD Raspberry Disaply. What does it do for your system? What i can monitor? Please kindly share its uses, thanks!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Not as impressive as half of the builds on here but I'm proud of my Zenbox. Plan on getting a better cooler, better fans, and sleeved extensions to clean it up a touch more.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You should be proud. It is not like "most expensive"= best build on this site. This is well-planned, well executed build for its budget and looks elegant and if it meets your performance needs/expectations for what you have paid- it is great build. I really like it amond all Intel+Nvidia builds everywhere.
> 
> I am interested in that LCD Raspberry Disaply. What does it do for your system? What i can monitor? Please kindly share its uses, thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally agree with Benny 89, your build is great!! And the same, I'm very interested in that LCD, I'm actually rocking a LCDSysinfo for GOverlay, but your's looks great,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dust... I'm curious in how yours works.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I really am proud of my PC. Scored really good deals on most everything for it too. Got my 1600 for $175 and my RAM for $135, and glad I already had my Rx 470 since It's impossible to find them right now.

as for the mini-screen:
Here's the thread I have on here for it

And here's my thread on my "mods" I did to my last build

It's HDMI powered so I just have it running as an extension to my desktop with Rainmeter skins showing data from HWinfo64. Monitoring Temps, Clock speeds, fan speeds, network data, and HDD/SSD data.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> So, I guess it's been a while since I've posted, and since I sort of built a new computer I may as well share my new setup!
> 
> Went from this
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UFG69
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Phanteks P400s Tempered Glass (Black)
> Ryzen 5 1600 6 core 12 thread CPU
> Stock Wraith Spire cooler
> 16Gb Trident Z RGB Cl15 3000Mhz DDR4
> Corsair CX550M PSU
> 8Gb Sapphire Nitro+ RX470
> 250Gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD
> 3Tb Toshiba P300 HDD
> Asrock Killer Sli/ac MOBO (Newegg Exclusive)
> 40" Toshiba LED TV - Main display
> 5" LCD HDMI Raspberry Pi Display - In case monitor
> Corsair Strafe RGB (Mx Silent) Keyboard
> Corsair M65 Pro RGB (White)
> Fans are all Corsair AF quiet edition white LED. 4X 120mm 1X 140mm
> 
> Not as impressive as half of the builds on here but I'm proud of my Zenbox. Plan on getting a better cooler, better fans, and sleeved extensions to clean it up a touch more.


You should be proud. It is not like "most expensive"= best build on this site. This is well-planned, well executed build for its budget and looks elegant and if it meets your performance needs/expectations for what you have paid- it is great build. I really like it amond all Intel+Nvidia builds everywhere.

I am interested in that LCD Raspberry Disaply. What does it do for your system? What i can monitor? Please kindly share its uses
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Thanks guys. I really am proud of my PC. Scored really good deals on most everything for it too. Got my 1600 for $175 and my RAM for $135, and glad I already had my Rx 470 since It's impossible to find them right now.
> 
> as for the mini-screen:
> Here's the thread I have on here for it
> 
> And here's my thread on my "mods" I did to my last build
> 
> It's HDMI powered so I just have it running as an extension to my desktop with Rainmeter skins showing data from HWinfo64. Monitoring Temps, Clock speeds, fan speeds, network data, and HDD/SSD data.


Nice one. Would you be so kind to give me measures of this LCD? In cm if I may ask.

So you just have it HDMI-connected to your monitor and you run HWInfo64 in background on your desktop and it shows on that LCD, correct?


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice one. Would you be so kind to give me measures of this LCD? In cm if I may ask.
> 
> So you just have it HDMI-connected to your monitor and you run HWInfo64 in background on your desktop and it shows on that LCD, correct?


It's 5" diagonally -> Link to the one I bought That should have full measurements for you. And comes with a nice acryllic bracket.

The screen is HDMI, I have a cable from my graphics card routed to the inside of my case into the screen. I have it set as a desktop extension, and yes, with HWinfo feeding information into rainmeter.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6gpo43/how_to_add_a_5_hardware_monitor_to_your_pc_for/


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> It's 5" diagonally -> Link to the one I bought That should have full measurements for you. And comes with a nice acryllic bracket.
> 
> *The screen is HDMI, I have a cable from my graphics card routed to the inside of my case into the screen. I have it set as a desktop extension, and yes, with HWinfo feeding information into rainmeter.
> *
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6gpo43/how_to_add_a_5_hardware_monitor_to_your_pc_for/


That bolded part was my principal doubt, thank you for the links!!


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> It's 5" diagonally -> Link to the one I bought That should have full measurements for you. And comes with a nice acryllic bracket.
> 
> *The screen is HDMI, I have a cable from my graphics card routed to the inside of my case into the screen. I have it set as a desktop extension, and yes, with HWinfo feeding information into rainmeter.
> *
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6gpo43/how_to_add_a_5_hardware_monitor_to_your_pc_for/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bolded part was my principal doubt, thank you for the links!!
Click to expand...

No problem. Yeah someone on Reddit uses one of those LCD's that you have too. Those are cool, I can't belive I didn't see them when I was looking at how to do THIS mod.


----------



## vf-

Not much to show except this little Lian Li case has been through a lot since 2006.


----------



## CarnageHimura

My OCD doesn't allow me to had one of those inverted MoBo cases... I really can't live seeing the letters upside down u_u

I really love the thermometer!! good job!


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Here's my current setup:*



Quote:


> ASUS PB279Q 4k 60hz Monitor | Triple ASUS MG279Q 1440P 144hz Monitors | Ergotech Triple Monitor Mount with Telescoping Arms & Extension Pole | Case Labs Mercury S5 | ASUS X99M-WS Motherboard | Intel i7 5820K | Corsair 16GB 3000mhz DDR4 Vengeance LPX | Crossfire AMD Fury X | EK, Alphacool, Aquacomputer, Primochill, Bitspower Watercooling Gear | Topre Realforce RGB | Zowie EC1A | Zowie GTX Mousepad | Rode NT-USB Mic | Klipsch RP-15M Book shelf Speakers | Denon AVR Reciever | Schiit Stack: Magni 2 Uber & Modi 2 Uber | Beyerdynamic DT990 250 ohm Headphones




Quote:


> Razer Blade 2017




Quote:


> SCHIIT Stack: Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber | Beyerdynamic DT990 250 ohms headphones | HyperX Pulsefire FPS Mouse




Quote:


> HTC VIVE | Sennsheiser HD598 SE Headphones




Quote:


> All Fight Stick Chassis | Brook Universal Fighting Board | Paradise Arcade Kaimana LED Board | Paradise Arcade MX Cherry Brown Button Conversion




Quote:


> Fanatec CSW V2 | Fanatec XBox One Universal Wheel Hub | Nard-Personal Grintas 330mm Rim | Fanatec CSP V3 | Fanatec CS Shifter | Fanatec CS Handbrake | RSeat RS1 Frame | Recaro Pole Position | Buttkicker Mini-LFE (2x) | Beringer iNuke 1000DSP | DSD Black MaX II 2014


----------



## mrtbahgs

Dang Hyp, someone takes their gaming toys seriously, very awesome set up there.


----------



## hyp36rmax

lol! Thanks! Yea it doesn't help i work in the PC / Game hardware industry trying to stay relevant with the current trends and culture. My kids love it, can't say so much about what my wife thinks lol.


----------



## HITTI

EK's that were for the rad.

Before & after



Upside down pic








All done...

Not fun.


----------



## mtrx

Red coolants in.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Red coolants in.


What CPU block is that? is it also a pump?


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What CPU block is that? is it also a pump?


Combined block/pump from the Fractal Kelvin S36


----------



## Benny89

Finally upgraded mine to water cooling. My first water loop ever so I am quite proud how it came out:


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Finally upgraded mine to water cooling. My first water loop ever so I am quite proud how it came out:


that may be your first loop, but you executed it like a pro.

fine job sir!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> that may be your first loop, but you executed it like a pro.
> 
> fine job sir!


Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Mr Nightman

My setup as it currently sits


----------



## AsusFan30

My setup is almost complete..I am waiting on my Asus 34" PG348q, my White/Red Vertagear Chair, and my new PC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haha216

Finally finished my Zen build (kinda)... Don't really know what im going to do with that HDD








Need to cut out the bottom shroud to fit around the radiator properly. For now I'll focus on a bit of overclocking and gaming


----------



## AsusFan30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elzhi




----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice clean setup.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


I approve of your aesthetic background


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Here are some photos of the workstation and the entire house that I´ve been developing since I was eighteen years old, I´d like to share some of the projects and knowledge about green energy and sustainability.
> 
> thanks guys
> =]


that was amazing, ty for sharing it.

edit: cut out 99% of his post is on page 609 if interested


----------



## AsusFan30

I got my New Chair Today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ilmazzo

Great thread!

Keep it up!

One quick question: can someone share which are the brand of "gaming chairs" that are "normal"? I mean, no leather and colours all over the place but something very functional and that does not cost a kidney? Is somewhere a discussion about these or only the ussual "gaming fancy" brands? Thanks in advance


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Very nice clean setup.


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I approve of your aesthetic background


thanks you h


----------



## WiLd FyeR




----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> that was amazing, ty for sharing it.
> 
> edit: cut out 99% of his post is on page 609 if interested


thanks man, I did an update in the rig, look:

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/777602-car-seat-as-a-chair-audi-a8-seat/


----------



## Radox-0

Tweaked somewhat since earlier pic's, but tried to keep it similar at the same time. Some new peripheral's, got around to drilling the passthrough's as suggested, pc has changed parts but also put all the 1080Ti's under water but with case not having enough rad capacity moved got an external kit also near the setup.


----------



## Knightly McNutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Tweaked somewhat since earlier pic's, but tried to keep it similar at the same time. Some new peripheral's, got around to drilling the passthrough's as suggested, pc has changed parts but also put all the 1080Ti's under water but with case not having enough rad capacity moved got an external kit also near the setup.


The coolness is off the richter!


----------



## BLOWNCO

Updated for 2017

Imgur Album With More Specs



http://imgur.com/t1aXi




System Specs :

Top 3 screens : are 32 inch BenQ BL3200PT 1440P
Bottom 3 Screens : are Philips BDM4065UC 40" 4K
Keyboard : Razer Blackwidow Chroma Tournament
Headphones : Sennheiser HD700
Mouse : Logitech G900
GamePad : Razer Orbweaver Chroma
Chair : Humanscale Freedom Chair
Mic : ElectroVoice RE320 with Cloudlifter CL1
Mic Boom : Rode Mic Arm
Mixer : Behringer XR18 Digital Mixer
Audio Interface : Focusrite 2i4


----------



## kuade

My home made standing desk and audio stand.


----------



## PhantomLlama

You all are making me ashamed of my set up right now. 3 mismatched monitors, all are at least 7 years old... My tower, which I'm very proud of is sitting on the floor until I can figure out how to set it up.... Finally looking at IKEA, but I don't think that's going to happen for a while (I have a solid desk, albeit a bit dated too. I have to figure this out soon. My CM Storm Trooper is too nice for the floor!

(all of the pictures of my rig are VERY outdated...)

**Updated** I got a ghetto stand for now until I get a new desk!


----------



## shilka

Not really a PC upgrade but i finally had enough money for some new front speakers


Spoiler: Story and pictures



While this update is not PC related its still a HUGE upgrade for me
Many years ago i bought a Harman Kardon HKTS-60 5,1 home cinema speaker system and it has servered me well for many years through much abuse

I have been meaning to replace the HKTS-60 for a while now but never got around to it

A few weeks ago my parents bought some new speakers to replace their old Harman Kardon HKTS-30 set (the model below mine) and after having tested them after a few hours i came to the shocking conclusion that my old HKTS-60 set just sucks compared to how real speakers sound

So i decided to start saving up and sell some of the stuff i never use or dont want anymore
Finally saved up enough money to buy a new center and two satellite speakers and my choise fell on the Dali Opticon Vokal and the Dali Opticon 2 speakers


----------



## TUFinside

Very good setups there ! keep em comin' !

My current setup, sorry for the not very clear pic, open in new tab if you want to see it in its full glory !


----------



## shilka

Just a size compassion between the old Harman Kardon plastic speakers and the new Dali speakers


Spoiler: Pictures









A single one of these Dali speakers cost more then half of what the whole HKTS-60 set did back in the day
Dont have enough money to replace the two back speakers and the subwoofer untill later.


----------



## Robilar




----------



## Bekrah

My gaming setup. It's still a work in progress. I work as a designer on a dual monitor setup for 10 hours a day while sitting at a desk.

Instead of coming home to be greeted by a similar setup, I've chosen a recliner/rocker and 4K HDTV and it suits my needs just fine as I love the degree of immersion that is experienced when gaming on such a large display.

CASE: CM Storm Stryker
CPU: Intel i5 4690K 3.5GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
GPU: MSI GTX 1080
MOBO: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
MEMORY: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3
SSD 1: 240GB (OS/Programs)
SSD 2: 120GB (Misc)
SSD 3: 750GB (Games)
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 B1, 80+ BRONZE 750W
DISPLAY: VISIO 60" 4K LED HDTV
NETWORK ADAPTER: TP-LINK Dual Band AC
KEYBOARDS: Logitech G13 & Logitech G810
KEYBOARD TRAY: COUCHMASTER Lapboard
MICE: Logitech G900, Logitech 703, Logitech G700s, and Razer Naga Epic Chroma
MOUSE PAD: 2Cloud9 Genuine Leather Mouse Pad
CONTROLLERS: Steam Controller, Dual Shock 4, & XBOX One Elite
HEADSET: Logitech G933 Artemis Spectrum Snow
HEADSET STAND: Cybust VR/AR Headset & Headphones Stand
CHAIR: Black Leather Recliner/Swivel/Glider
TABLE: Emerson Rectangular Mod Swivel Table w/ Glass (White/Wood)
TABLE: Mercury Row Myrna TV Stand (Dark Taupe)
CENTERPIECE: Bamboo Vase (Red Glossy Finish)
REMOTE ORGANIZER: Unum Customized Acrylic Remote Holder
OS: Windows 10 (64 bit)


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKure*
> 
> My gaming setup. It's still a work in progress. I work as a designer on a dual monitor setup for 10 hours a day while sitting at a desk.
> 
> Instead of coming home to be greeted by a similar setup, I've chosen a recliner/rocker and 4K HDTV and it suits my needs just fine as I love the degree of immersion that is experienced when gaming on such a large display.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CASE: CM Storm Stryker
> CPU: Intel i5 4690K 3.5GHz
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> GPU: MSI GTX 1080
> MOBO: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
> MEMORY: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3
> SSD 1: 240GB (OS/Programs)
> SSD 2: 120GB (Misc)
> SSD 3: 750GB (Games)
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 B1, 80+ BRONZE 750W
> DISPLAY: VISIO 60" 4K LED HDTV
> NETWORK ADAPTER: TP-LINK Dual Band AC
> KEYBOARDS: Logitech G13 & Logitech G810
> KEYBOARD TRAY: COUCHMASTER Lapboard
> MICE: Logitech G900, Logitech 703, Logitech G700s, and Razer Naga Epic Chroma
> MOUSE PAD: 2Cloud9 Genuine Leather Mouse Pad
> CONTROLLERS: Steam Controller, Dual Shock 4, & XBOX One Elite
> HEADSET: Logitech G933 Artemis Spectrum Snow
> HEADSET STAND: Cybust VR/AR Headset & Headphones Stand
> CHAIR: Black Leather Recliner/Swivel/Glider
> TABLE: Emerson Rectangular Mod Swivel Table w/ Glass (White/Wood)
> TABLE: Mercury Row Myrna TV Stand (Dark Taupe)
> CENTERPIECE: Bamboo Vase (Red Glossy Finish)
> REMOTE ORGANIZER: Unum Customized Acrylic Remote Holder
> OS: Windows 10 (64 bit)


A fellow Trooper/Stryker! Yes! I like your setup! Very comfortable and non-traditional. And I totally get what you're saying. I also have a desk job and I'm looking for ways to make my sanctuary a little less like my office space, though I'm a bit more of a desk man.


----------



## Bekrah

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Knightly McNutt

Love the glass divider!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Lots of goode thangs here


----------



## Drebinx

Temp setup until i move


----------



## Sgsi5512

lol what is cable management anyways?


----------



## Francky

Simple but Effective











i7-5820K
GTX 1070
Asus Strix X99
Corsair Vengeance 32Go 3000


----------



## Francky

-


----------



## kradkovich

My Current Build


----------



## baird gow

Moved from CA to AK. This is my 8'x10' room for the next 2 years till I move back.









PC:
CPU - i5 6600k @ 4.0ghz
GPU - EVGA 1080TI FTW3
Mobo - Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
SSD - Samsung EVO 960 M.2 NvMe
RAM - Corsair Vengence 16GB
PSU - Corsair HX750W
HSF - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
CASE - Raijintek Styx

Video:
Monitor - Acer Predator X34 3440x1440 Gsync
TV - Samsung 65" KS8500 4k SUHD Quantum Dot

Audio:
DAC/Amp/Preamp - Audio GD Reference 10.32
Headphones - Hifiman HE-6 Custom Modded
Speakers - Adam A7X
Mic - Audio Technica AT4033
Mic input - Roland VT-3 (hidden in photo, in drawer)
Acid - Roland TB-3
Synth - Access Virus TI
Keyboard - AKAI MPK25

Laptop:
Razer Blade UHD 1TB w/ GTX1060

DJ:
CD Player - 2x CDJ-2000NXS2
Mixer - DJM-900NXS2
Effects - RMX - 1000
Heaphones - Ultrasone Pro 900

Gun:
Sig Sauer P226 MK25


----------



## Knightly McNutt

Nice rig! Man, two years there? For work I'm guessing. I'm also guessing from the size of the room no gf or wife there so, since you're listing everything in your room I have a couple additions you might want to add to your list of components:

Lotion: Jergens
Sock: Fruit of the Loom










I kid I kid! Sweet setup!


----------



## Knightly McNutt

This is why we cant have nice things! A pic I came across of a crypto-currency miner's rig.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knightly McNutt*
> 
> Nice rig! Man, two years there? For work I'm guessing. I'm also guessing from the size of the room no gf or wife there so, since you're listing everything in your room I have a couple additions you might want to add to your list of components:
> 
> Lotion: Jergens
> Sock: Fruit of the Loom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid I kid! Sweet setup!


Lol that's what Tinder is for.


----------



## x7solidstate7x

Trying to keep it simple but capable.
50 inch 4K TV,120hz 1440p IPS monitor. Also have one of those portable laptop tables with wheels to roll out if I ever want to use my wireless mouse and keyboard with the TV. There is a 5.1 system with separate Kanto YU2 speakers for music monitoring and watching YouTube stuff.
Custom EKWB loop. Low rpm fans with a front 480, top 360 and bottom 360. I built the table. Sugar maple, 6 ft length to fit all this clutter on. Cable management took forever.


----------



## AsusFan30

This is my New Setup I just completed. I spent about $7000.00 USD on this setup. I am very proud of how it turned out.


----------



## Robilar

Nice setup, a little bit too much white for my taste but still awesome


----------



## SpykeZ

And for those wondering what the little box by the keyboard is:



It's a Schiit Sys passive switch I had laying around.

Used to have my Audioengine N22 amp pre-amped by my Schiit Asgard 2, which means for me to use my speakers I had to unplug my headphones from the headphone amp (plugging headphones in muted the pre-amp out)

This way I have both running at the same time and all I have to do is push a button to switch between amps without having to lean across the desk. Pure laziness.

I got one of these power pop ups from work since they weren't going to use it and cut a whole in my desk. Will make working on computers and so forth a little easier to have power up top instead of trying to run a cable behind my desk to the surge protector.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kradkovich*
> 
> My Current Build


Now that is cable management pron


----------



## FXformat

Did someone say cable management?


----------



## Knightly McNutt

My god that is sick! Through the wall!


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Did someone say cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see a cable...

Just kidding, that is a sick set up.


----------



## ComradeCommie

I'll grab some pics when I get this in a more... proper space.
Anyways, I have an Athlon II HP that gets 18c at idle and is the noise level of a slightly dusty OEM PC, even though it is clean. I need to stop relying on 2005 fans and WD-40...
[pics coming soon!]


----------



## jprovido

Shironeko 8/25/2017


----------



## Robilar

Nice setup but don't your knees bang into the underside of that desk?


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## MNMadman

Two pics of my current setup and two of hardware and boxes left over from previous builds. I envy you guys with your awesome chairs -- I only have room for a folding chair, but it does have a cushion on it.


----------



## TahoeDust

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/zqRJ7P


----------



## Robilar

Nice setup. You got an 8 core processor running at 4.8 with a Corsair AIO?

Also have you benched the RAM kit? I looked at it but preferred to go with CL14 3200hz instead of your CL16 3600 hz.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice setup. You got an 8 core processor running at 4.8 with a Corsair AIO?
> 
> Also have you benched the RAM kit? I looked at it but preferred to go with CL14 3200hz instead of your CL16 3600 hz.


Thanks. Yes, all 8 core and 16 threads running 4.8GHz with my H115i. Delidding the chip bought me 11c.

Here is an AIDA bench of my ram kit. This is with tweaked secondaries.



My chip will actually bench at 5.0GHz under the AIO...


----------



## FXformat

Just about finished with the home office, i built all the furniture myself.


----------



## lever2stacks

Just finished this build and here's my setup.






Lever


----------



## FXformat

^^^ nice job with the pc, very clean!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Thanks. Yes, all 8 core and 16 threads running 4.8GHz with my H115i. Delidding the chip bought me 11c.
> 
> Here is an AIDA bench of my ram kit. This is with tweaked secondaries.
> 
> 
> 
> My chip will actually bench at 5.0GHz under the AIO...


Ah delidded, that explains a lot. Does that CPU-z screenshot 1.9 vcore for the CPU?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ah delidded, that explains a lot. Does that CPU-z screenshot 1.9 vcore for the CPU?


Delidding got me 11c...not a huge difference, but enough to bump from 4.7GHz daily, to 4.8GHz. CPU-z is not reporting correctly there. Voltage was ~1.425v for the 5.0GHz benchmark.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Just about finished with the home office, i built all the furniture myself.


my OCD is so god damn happy right now....


----------



## w-moffatt

There a some epic setups here, My current humble setup! Rig Specs in my sig


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Just about finished with the home office, i built all the furniture myself.


End thread, we found a winner.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> my OCD is so god damn happy right now....


For realz. Me too...


----------



## FXformat

Thank you for the kind words fellas, it was no doubt a lot of hard work to hide all the cables but it's worth it. I encourage everyone to do the same to their stations, don't have to go through walls, but a simple cable rack under the desk to get the cables off the ground will give you a much cleaner look.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words fellas, it was no doubt a lot of hard work to hide all the cables but it's worth it. I encourage everyone to do the same to their stations, don't have to go through walls, but a simple cable rack under the desk to get the cables off the ground will give you a much cleaner look.


Agreed, I use the ikea cable trays to manage all mine under the desk. Much easier to manage and replace stuff when needed. May take some time to initially setup but well worth it.


----------



## PhantomLlama

I keep wanting to replace my old desk with IKEA stuff... but I'm just so focused on my system still...


----------



## sli_shroom

another option...cant fit wall warts in it, but other than that it works great

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSCIW78/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ahmedmo1

Just switched my Presonus Ceres c3.5BT to the Adam Audio ARTist 5s. What a difference!

If anyone is thinking of getting better studio monitors, check out Adam's speakers.


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## CasperGS




----------



## Francky

@AsusFan30
Nice setup , awesome PC


----------



## vf-

That FTW3 is quite nice in red.


----------



## Bekrah

My gaming setup. I work as a designer on a dual monitor setup for 10 hours a day while sitting at a desk. Instead of coming home to be greeted by a similar setup, I've chosen a recliner/rocker and 4K HDTV and it suits my needs just fine as I love the degree of immersion that is experienced when gaming on such a large display. You can't get the same experience with a small monitor. I liken it to going to the box office to watch a movie oppose to watch it at home. It's all about the experience for me and since I'm not a professional gamer, 60Hz at 2160p is just fine for me.

ENCLOSURE: Thermaltake View 31
CPU: Intel i7-8700K (Coffee Lake)
AIO: NZXT Krakken X62
GPU: Gigabyte AORUS GTX 1080ti
MOBO: MSI Z370 GODLIKE GAMING
MEMORY: G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (32GB) DDR4 (3600MHz) OC'd
M.2: Samsung 960 EVO (256GB) (OS/Apps)
SSD 1: 120GB (Misc)
SSD 2: 240GB (Games)
SSD 3: 750GB (Games)
SSD 4: 1TB (Games)
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 (Fully Modular)
FANS: Thermaltake Riing Plus Premium Edition (x9)
OS: Windows 10 (64 bit)
DISPLAY: VISIO 60" 4K LED HDTV
KEYBOARD 1: Logitech G13
KEYBOARD 2: Logitech G810
KEYBOARD TRAY: COUCHMASTER Lapboard
MOUSE 1: Swiftpoint Z (Best Mouse Ever Made!) Disagree? I'll fight you!
MOUSE 2: Logitech G900
MOUSE 3: Logitech 703
MOUSE 4: Logitech G700s
MOUSE 5: ROCCAT LeadR Wireless Gaming Mouse
MOUSE PAD: 2Cloud9 Genuine Leather Mouse Pad
CONTROLLER 1: Steam Controller
CONTROLLER 2: Dual Shock 4
CONTROLLER 3: XBOX One Elite
HEADSET: Logitech G933 Artemis Spectrum Snow
HEADSET STAND: Cybust VR/AR Headset & Headphones Stand
CHAIR: Monarch Specialties Black Leather Recliner/Swivel/Glider
TABLE: Emerson Rectangular Mod Swivel Table w/ Glass (White/Wood)
TABLE: Mercury Row Myrna TV Stand (Dark Taupe)
ARTWORK: Dejection by Ursula Abresch
ARTWORK: Fusions of Red Tones by Jon Allen
ARTWORK: Africa Dancers by Phoenix Decor
ARTWORK: Aviator by NaxArt
ARTWORK: Flight by NaxArt
ACCENT 1: Sitting Beauty by Pure Lifestyle
ACCENT 2: Glass Blue Knot by Decor 79
ACCENT 3: Bonita Handmade Sculpture
ACCENT 4: Mediator Bust Sculpture
REMOTE ORGANIZER: Unum Customized Acrylic Remote Holder
LED's: RoLightic RGB LED Light Strip Kit
LIGHTING: Philips Hue White/Color Ambiance (x3)
FLOORING: Perfection Floor Tile (Stonehenge Mosaic)


----------



## youngjnr

My build






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bekrah*
> 
> My gaming setup. I work as a designer on a dual monitor setup for 10 hours a day while sitting at a desk. Instead of coming home to be greeted by a similar setup, I've chosen a recliner/rocker and 4K HDTV and it suits my needs just fine as I love the degree of immersion that is experienced when gaming on such a large display. You can't get the same experience with a small monitor. I liken it to going to the box office to watch a movie oppose to watch it at home. It's all about the experience for me and since I'm not a professional gamer, 60Hz at 2160p is just fine for me.
> 
> ENCLOSURE: Thermaltake View 31
> CPU: Intel i7-8700K (Coffee Lake)
> AIO: NZXT Krakken X62
> GPU: Gigabyte AORUS GTX 1080ti
> MOBO: MSI Z370 GODLIKE GAMING
> MEMORY: G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (32GB) DDR4 (3600MHz) OC'd
> M.2: Samsung 960 EVO (256GB) (OS/Apps)
> SSD 1: 120GB (Misc)
> SSD 2: 240GB (Games)
> SSD 3: 750GB (Games)
> SSD 4: 1TB (Games)
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 (Fully Modular)
> FANS: Thermaltake Riing Plus Premium Edition (x9)
> OS: Windows 10 (64 bit)
> DISPLAY: VISIO 60" 4K LED HDTV
> KEYBOARD 1: Logitech G13
> KEYBOARD 2: Logitech G810
> KEYBOARD TRAY: COUCHMASTER Lapboard
> MOUSE 1: Swiftpoint Z (Best Mouse Ever Made!) Disagree? I'll fight you!
> MOUSE 2: Logitech G900
> MOUSE 3: Logitech 703
> MOUSE 4: Logitech G700s
> MOUSE 5: ROCCAT LeadR Wireless Gaming Mouse
> MOUSE PAD: 2Cloud9 Genuine Leather Mouse Pad
> CONTROLLER 1: Steam Controller
> CONTROLLER 2: Dual Shock 4
> CONTROLLER 3: XBOX One Elite
> HEADSET: Logitech G933 Artemis Spectrum Snow
> HEADSET STAND: Cybust VR/AR Headset & Headphones Stand
> CHAIR: Monarch Specialties Black Leather Recliner/Swivel/Glider
> TABLE: Emerson Rectangular Mod Swivel Table w/ Glass (White/Wood)
> TABLE: Mercury Row Myrna TV Stand (Dark Taupe)
> ARTWORK: Dejection by Ursula Abresch
> ARTWORK: Fusions of Red Tones by Jon Allen
> ARTWORK: Africa Dancers by Phoenix Decor
> ARTWORK: Aviator by NaxArt
> ARTWORK: Flight by NaxArt
> ACCENT 1: Sitting Beauty by Pure Lifestyle
> ACCENT 2: Glass Blue Knot by Decor 79
> ACCENT 3: Bonita Handmade Sculpture
> ACCENT 4: Mediator Bust Sculpture
> REMOTE ORGANIZER: Unum Customized Acrylic Remote Holder
> LED's: RoLightic RGB LED Light Strip Kit
> LIGHTING: Philips Hue White/Color Ambiance (x3)
> FLOORING: Perfection Floor Tile (Stonehenge Mosaic)


good god.....is it an art gallery or a gaming den. In any case this is epic. Your cable management makes my OCD so happy. How Did you mount the roccat mouse like that????


----------



## Bekrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> good god.....is it an art gallery or a gaming den. In any case this is epic. Your cable management makes my OCD so happy. How Did you mount the roccat mouse like that????


Thank you for your kind words. The ROCCAT LeadR comes with it's own charging stand.


----------



## Hanjin




----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. It's been a long time since I've seen a case badge being used.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*


Nice table top! Is that the Ikea Gerton?


----------



## AsusFan30

I just got tye new pc (almost) done, and snapped a quick pic.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> I just got tye new pc (almost) done, and snapped a quick pic.


Would love to see a higher res pic of this, I take it youre a streamer? What monitor bracket is that? Thinking of doing something similar for my 2nd screen setup.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ill shake things up a bit and show you something a little different. Here is my standing bench setup, you wont find any RBG rainbows here


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Ill shake things up a bit and show you something a little different. Here is my standing bench setup, you wont find any RBG rainbows here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm still amazed at just how tidy you're able to keep your rig....


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still amazed at just how tidy you're able to keep your rig....


It does not come easy...you know very well just how much clutter is generated from benching.

P.S. We miss you...


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Would love to see a higher res pic of this, I take it youre a streamer? What monitor bracket is that? Thinking of doing something similar for my 2nd screen setup.


I do stream on occasion. The monitor bracket is https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BO42XK0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
The 2nd screen is great. It helps out alot!


----------



## uk80glue

Upgraded to a dual mount today for the monitors. I really need a real desk now lol


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Upgraded to a dual mount today for the monitors. I really need a real desk now lol


My ocd just kicked in: https://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## AsusFan30

Removed, Updated Below


----------



## AsusFan30

*Main PC*
Thermaltake View 71 TG
Intel I7 7800x Binned/Delidded @5.1Ghz (From Silicon Lottery . Com)
MSI X299 Raider Pro
32GB Corsair Vengence RGB 3000Mhz
I-Game GTX 1080 Ti Vulcan AD
Custom Cable Sleeves (Red, White, Black)
EVGA 1000 Watt PSU
Aigo RGB 120mm Fans
Corsair ML 140mm Fans (Red LED)
Kraken X62 280mm CPU Cooler
500GB Samsung M.2 NVMe SSD
500GB Samsung M.2 NVMe SSD

*Secondary PC*
Lian Li PC07s
Intel I7 8700k (Binned/Delidded @5.2Ghz Silicon Lottery.com)
Asrock Taichi Z370
32GB Corsair Vengence RGB 3000Mhz
Evga GTX 1080 Ti FTW 3 Elite (Red)
Custom Cable Sleeves (Red, Black)
Inwin 750 Watt Platinum PSU
Swiftech H220 x2 Prestige CPU Cooler
512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe SSD (EK Heatsink)
500GB Samsung 960 Evo NVMe SSD (EK Heatsink)
1TB Intel 600P NVMe SSD (EK Heatsink)

*Monitors*
Asus PG348Q 34" UltraWide G-Sync 100Hz
AOC Agon 27" G-Sync 165Hz
Asus Zenscreen 15" 1080p
*
Peripherals*
Razer Black Widow Chroma V2 Keyboard
Razer Lancehead Wireless Mouse
Razer Kiyo Webcam
Razer Serien X Mic
Elgato Stream Deck
V-Moda Crossfade Wireless Headphones w Custom Earphone Shield Kit, XL Ear Cups
Sennheiser GX1200 Amp/Dac
Sennheiser Game Zero Headphones (White)
Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma
Auphonix Mic Pop Filter
Marantz Mic Arm
Edifier USA e25 Luna Eclipse (Red) Speakers
Echo Dot 2
Xbox One Controller
Oculus Rift w/ Sensor
Desk/Chair
Arozzi Arena Gaming Desk
Vertagear SL4000 Chair


----------



## w-moffatt

Updated setup,
scored 2 x 22" full hd monitors. Grabbed an Amazon tall dual monitor display and boom. Very happy with finished result. Pc Specs in sig. Excuse the potato quality photo!


----------



## AsusFan30

I like that setup!


----------



## Jokesterwild

Pretty happy with the two 27" monitors on one arm now. Allot cleaner than my previous setup


----------



## mtrx

PC for retro corner almost finished.

Tyan Tiger mobo / Dual P3 Coppermine / Voodoo 5 5500 engineering sample


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> PC for retro corner almost finished.
> 
> Tyan Tiger mobo / Dual P3 Coppermine / Voodoo 5 5500 engineering sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice...I used to play a ton of quake 3/unreal tournament/etc. on a dual p3 600/voodoo combo

you have me thinking I need to dust mine off and build a period correct pc back up


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with the two 27" monitors on one arm now. Allot cleaner than my previous setup


Love the setup


----------



## Rebellion88

My new mouse - Asus Pugio


----------



## gridlock33




----------



## OverSightX

My new setup since we moved. A lot more spacious. (The wallpaper is just to confirm it's mine haha. )


----------



## AsusFan30

I really like that tile! I rather have that then my hardwood floor!


----------



## Francky




----------



## CasperGS




----------



## AsusFan30

My (2) PC Streaming Setup is complete!


----------



## vf-

Nice desk theme with the Sith. I mean your actual desk/table. Shame all that desk size yet your mouse is all crammed in there.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Nice desk theme with the Sith. I mean your actual desk/table. Shame all that desk size yet your mouse is all crammed in there.




I removed the Laptop?It was just there for a bit. Now my dedicated streaming is my 7800x system.


----------



## DailyDrivenM5




----------



## punypowr

*Very Clean.*



CasperGS said:


> 


I like it


----------



## ilmazzo

Guys

is not blue light the worst colour one should choose when in dark or for long gaming sessions?


----------



## Unknownm

I use my air compressor got from x-mas. It didn't get everything but eh









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AT0MAC

My self made desk, as I could not find any with that depth and length.
What you can't see is that there is 5 pc's connected to the same mouse/keyboard (a Linux "webtop", a small and light LAN pc, a workstation, a server and a full blown gaming pc).










The gaming pc is the crown jewel, its placed inside a lockable closet on the other side of the room with real long USB and DisplayPort cables running in a cable cover list right under the ceiling.










Im currently rebuilding the gaming pc with new components and watercooling, so for now it really looks a mess.










Soon the actual building and assembling will commence, but im still just receiving packages, as you can see at the link in my sig.


----------



## eurotrade07

mtrx said:


> PC for retro corner almost finished.
> 
> Tyan Tiger mobo / Dual P3 Coppermine / Voodoo 5 5500 engineering sample



Been awhile since I saw someone with a CRT. You're too cool.


----------



## sli_shroom

even have the right wallpaper...nice touch


----------



## Eze2kiel




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Any love for some older systems in this thread?  Below is a long-winded description of my rig:

I built this rig back in the winter of 2013 (almost exactly 5 years ago now) and it is still IMO a very high end system even today when you consider the overall PC market and the fact that the majority of PC buyers don't build their own PC's.  Its got an OC'd Intel Core i7 4930K at 4.7 GHz installed in an Asus Rampage IV mobo with 4 x 4 GB dimms of Patriot Viper Xtreme DDR3 clocked at 2133 MHz.  I also have two of the original Nvidia GK110 Titan's that I bought at launch in February 2013 and the entire system was built around these GPU's at the time.  There's also my Corsair AX1200 non-i PSU powering it all along with a myriad of SSD's from the time (a Corsair Force 3 240 GB that I use as the system drive and two Intel 320 160 GBs that I use as dedicated gaming drives) as well as my trusty old Hitachi Deskstar 1 TB HDD that I have been using since 2011.  

This PC was my very first attempt to go full custom water cooling and as such I wanted a special case for it that would show off my loop design, had plenty of room for radiators, and was my favorite looking case at the time:  The Silverstone Temjin TJ-11!  This case was my dream case back then and it still brings a smile to my face every time I look at it even now in 2018.  I love that it has the 90 degree rotated and removable mobo tray and a separate compartment below for tidily hiding all the cabling, as well as providing the perfect place for my 560 mm HWLabs GTX560 radiator (since it has four large vents for the 4 x 140mm fans on both side panels).  As for the rest of the loop, it features all-EK blocks in nickel-plexi (Supreme HF CPU block, the MB-ASR4E block for the Rampage IV Extreme, and two FC Titan blocks), all Bitspower fittings and drain tap as well as their 150 reservoir and pump top, a single Alphacool VPP655 D5 pump, a second HWLabs 240 mm radiator up front, and a combination of flexible and hard-line tubing.

This computer has remained in 24/7 operation since I built it and remains the pride and joy of my home office, though it is showing its age these days and definitely needs some serious TLC since the blocks have all corroded a bit and the Durelene 1/2" tubing desperately needs to be replaced.  Obviously all of the hardware in this rig is pretty outdated, but it still provides very good performance for my usage, which includes playing BF and Crysis, editing and rendering in Adobe Premiere, Photoshop editing, etc.

Anyway, here's some pics of the system that I took shortly after its completion:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, guess that answers my question!


----------



## .theMetal

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Lol, guess that answers my question!


Haha no worries, it is still just as awesome as when I first saw it in 2013, just a lot of these threads are much less active since the migration and I'm usually more of a lurker. 

You could probably add another 5 years by updating to some new graphics cards honestly. A pair of the next xx70's or maybe even a single xx80ti.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

.theMetal said:


> Haha no worries, it is still just as awesome as when I first saw it in 2013, just a lot of these threads are much less active since the migration and I'm usually more of a lurker.
> 
> You could probably add another 5 years by updating to some new graphics cards honestly. A pair of the next xx70's or maybe even a single xx80ti.


I've thought about it (though GPU prices are way too ridiculous right now to even consider it) but to be honest the old Titans still do everything I require of them, even now. I still have the same 1440p / 60Hz Shimians I had back in 2013 and can still easily play all my games on Ultra settings (Crysis 3's probably the most graphically intensive game I play). In reality, the thing that this rig needs more desperately than anything is a full rebuild of the loop. All my blocks are badly stained and corroded now, the Durelene tubing badly needs to be replaced, and all the rads need to be flushed. The catch-22 is that if I'm gonna have to get new blocks then I'd rather do so when I get new hardware, as it would suck to buy new blocks for hardware I end up replacing anyway.

Oh, and I'm quite flattered that you actually remember my rig! Thanks! :wubsmiley


----------



## Gunfire

mtrx said:


> PC for retro corner almost finished.
> 
> Tyan Tiger mobo / Dual P3 Coppermine / Voodoo 5 5500 engineering sample
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Please tell me you have more beauty shots of this rig


----------



## DeX

i7 4790K @ 4.7ghz (1.36v)
MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24 (2x8gb)
Aorus 1080ti Xtreme
Samsung 850 Evo 256GB
Samsung 750 Evo 512GB
Corsair H115i
SuperFlower Leadex II 650W
Dell SE2717h
Phanteks P400S Tempered
Corsair Scimitar
Logitech K360
SteelSeries Arctis 7


----------



## Servos

Main rig and a few older ones on a KVM that I tinker with.

Main:
LGA 2011 XEON E5-1680 V2 @ 4.4
Asus RIVE
64gb G.Skill Trident @ 2133
Intel 900P Xpoint SSD
2x 256gb Samsung 840 pros Raid 0
2x GTX 980 sli
SoundBlaster AE-5, Klipsch Promedia 2.1's
VioTek 1440P @ 144hz

Retro's
1. GA-EP45-UD3P W/ X5470, M.2 950 PRO
2. EVGA 790I FTW W/ X5470, M.2 950 PRO
3. MSI MS-9105 W/ 2X PIIIS 1.4, HD 4670
4. NF7-S V2.0 W/ 3000+, HD 3850
All have a slew of SSDs, pci 3.0, or other modern tech to see how they run.
Fun to compare the P45 VS 790I and S462 VS S370. If it wasn't for current prices I would love to drop a high end GPU in both LGA 775 rigs, possibly even sli in the 790i.


----------



## CptAsian

Servos said:


> Main rig and a few older ones on a KVM that I tinker with.
> 
> Main:
> LGA 2011 XEON E5-1680 V2 @ 4.4
> Asus RIVE
> 64gb G.Skill Trident @ 2133
> Intel 900P Xpoint SSD
> 2x 256gb Samsung 840 pros Raid 0
> 2x GTX 980 sli
> SoundBlaster AE-5, Klipsch Promedia 2.1's
> VioTek 1440P @ 144hz
> 
> Retro's
> 1. GA-EP45-UD3P W/ X5470, M.2 950 PRO
> 2. EVGA 790I FTW W/ X5470, M.2 950 PRO
> 3. MSI MS-9105 W/ 2X PIIIS 1.4, HD 4670
> 4. NF7-S V2.0 W/ 3000+, HD 3850
> All have a slew of SSDs, pci 3.0, or other modern tech to see how they run.
> Fun to compare the P45 VS 790I and S462 VS S370. If it wasn't for current prices I would love to drop a high end GPU in both LGA 775 rigs, possibly even sli in the 790i.


I'm curious, what do you do with the four rigs together in a cluster? I quite like cube cases, so that setup is quite interesting to me.


----------



## Servos

CptAsian said:


> I'm curious, what do you do with the four rigs together in a cluster? I quite like cube cases, so that setup is quite interesting to me.


Tinkering and comparing.
The 790i vs P45 are unsurprisingly close. 790i so far has the upper edge due to one additional pcie x16 available, albeit 1.1.
Late socket A vs dual socket 370 is very dependent on SMP applications.
SO uses the P45 rig time to time for normal web browsing.


----------



## white owl

@DeX Looks great dude, what mousepad is that?


----------



## DeX

white owl said:


> @DeX Looks great dude, what mousepad is that?


It's an Aorus

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Thanks, I'm using 2 large mouse pads right now. One horizontal under the keyboard and one vertical under my mouse. Looks like hell haha.


----------



## drfouad

Here’s mine


----------



## jfizz84

Lunatic721 said:


> Keyboard: HP Netboard
> Mouse: OCZ Equalizer
> Pad: Generic Thingy
> 
> Total cost: $5


Bro, I am going to call the smithsonian and tell them I found the other one. That KB is ancient. And clip your toe nails lol.

Roccat ISKU keyboard
Roccat Naval Storm Military Edition
Pad: Bluefinger Gaming Pad


----------



## white owl

jfizz84 said:


> Bro, I am going to call the smithsonian and tell them I found the other one. That KB is ancient. And clip your toe nails lol.
> 
> Roccat ISKU keyboard
> Roccat Naval Storm Military Edition
> Pad: Bluefinger Gaming Pad


Look under the Gen1 iPod and you'll see he had plans to or already did...or maybe he needed to cut a ziptie lol. ;D


----------



## jfizz84

white owl said:


> Look under the Gen1 iPod and you'll see he had plans to or already did...or maybe he needed to cut a ziptie lol. ;D


LMAO


----------



## sampson

required text


----------



## Cool Runnings

sampson said:


> required text


+1 for the cat that is themed to your setup. Nice job....


----------



## steelbom

This is my setup. Forgive the yellowness of the photo - poor lighting + focus is on the screen.

I've got the wall mounted 34" UW, Orbweaver, Coolermaster keyboard, Deathadder. Also have a USB Soundblaster & USB hub at the back which you can't see, ModMic, and a foot rest under the desk.
I really want to add another 34" UW above this one but I don't know it'll be good for my neck looking up that high


----------



## PerfectTekniq

steelbom said:


> This is my setup. Forgive the yellowness of the photo - poor lighting + focus is on the screen.
> 
> I've got the wall mounted 34" UW, Orbweaver, Coolermaster keyboard, Deathadder. Also have a USB Soundblaster & USB hub at the back which you can't see, ModMic, and a foot rest under the desk.
> I really want to add another 34" UW above this one but I don't know it'll be good for my neck looking up that high



Looks like a Herman Miller Mirra chair?


----------



## pkmnfreak125

This is my setup:

Main Rig
CPU: Intel I7 4790k
MB: EVGA Z97 Stinger Wifi
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 AIO
RAM: 8 gigs crucial Bollistix (1600mhz)
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240 (white)
SSD: Samsung 250gb 850 Pro
GPU: Gigabyte 960GTX (2GB) Mini Ver.
PSU: Corsair 750 Watt
HD: Seagate 3TB (Storage Use)

Laptop:
Lenovo Thinkpad T460


----------



## steelbom

PerfectTekniq said:


> Looks like a Herman Miller Mirra chair?


I bought it second hand, so I'm not sure the exact model but you are correct, it is Herman Miller.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

steelbom said:


> I bought it second hand, so I'm not sure the exact model but you are correct, it is Herman Miller.


99% sure it's a Mirra. Those are great chairs. I have about ~20 in my warehouse. I could tell by the "wishbone" perforations on the chair back and the "Y" support bar. You know it will last when they offer a 12 year warranty.


----------



## steelbom

PerfectTekniq said:


> 99% sure it's a Mirra. Those are great chairs. I have about ~20 in my warehouse. I could tell by the "wishbone" perforations on the chair back and the "Y" support bar. You know it will last when they offer a 12 year warranty.


Yeah, they are great. Whole family has them. Very comfy, good support and helps keep the back problems away :thumb:


----------



## Doubletap1911

*2018 Workstation Update*










Full Gallery here: https://imgur.com/a/lKj4zcL

I upgraded the PC last year, but it took me a while to really get the speakers and and everything else just the way I wanted it.


----------



## CptAsian

I may as well post a shot I got of my setup earlier today before I pack it all up in about 10 hours to go home for the summer. And @Doubletap1911, I like your mouse choice. What do you think of it?


----------



## Doubletap1911

CptAsian said:


> I may as well post a shot I got of my setup earlier today before I pack it all up in about 10 hours to go home for the summer. And @Doubletap1911, I like your mouse choice. What do you think of it?


I love the Tyon.

I have extremely large hands and use a claw grip. The new Logitech mice are just too narrow for me but this one is perfect.


----------



## CptAsian

Doubletap1911 said:


> I love the Tyon.
> 
> I have extremely large hands and use a claw grip. The new Logitech mice are just too narrow for me but this one is perfect.


It's funny you should mention the grip because that's the one thing I don't really love about it. I also have large hands but I palm grip, so the size is really good, but ideally, I think the outside edge that my ring and pinky fingers curl over could be rounded a bit more. But other than that, everything else is great. And the biggest complaint I saw people having about it before I purchased on was that the mouse was good, but it was too expensive at $100. And considering I got mine on sale for $60, I think it was a bit of a steal for me.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

well, this ENTIRE setup here probably cost like literally nothing and I'm poor af, so don't hate.

I need a way longer HDMI cable meow 

but yeah, $600 gaming pc I built (coffee lake i3, 8gb ddr4 ram soon to be 16gb for quad channel instead of the small price bump to 16, gtx 970 I got for $170 on letgo obviously tested first and dude replaced thermal paste even with arctic silver, some semi crappy 80+ bronze 650watt PSU, Corsair Spec 02 case, cheap $50 240gb SSD which is honestly just as good as some older SSD's Iv'e used.)

Aint no 4k gaming rig but it handles anything I throw at it.

monitor was $100, Asus PLS 2560x2440 bought at GMU campus off a staff member I found out later from facebook marketplace lol. still sells for $368 on newegg and used to be $400 at one point. I wanted to buy another QNIX Q2710 I used to have which DESTROYS this panel in quality and performance, but everyone on OCN told me how garbage it was so I tried an asus. good: it has ZERO backlight bleed, bad: not as good as my old tempered glass QNIX panel even though the qnix had a tiny bit of bleeding. I could use WINDEX on that thing, and cleaning this is a nightmare. blacks were deeper. and lag was better on the qnix. for $100 I can't complain though and it's a steal and display port and other inputs is a plus but I'm really mad at OCN for telling me this was a better monitor than my old one. Also, the only Qnix not $300+ USED I could find was in pensylvania which I can't even get to without a car otherwise I would have drove ALL the way from northern Virginia to Pennsylvanian to pick that thing up. lesson=don't always trust brainwashed people and I figured everyone on here should be smarter than me 

speakers with 5.25 drivers and silk dome tweeters and and 1/8 inch aluminum housings: $15

aluminum mouse pad: $10

receiver: $20 from thrift store

Razer headset: $25 from thrift store

TV stand: $25 from thrift store

B**T tv 3.0: free gift cause it's a garbage 120hz cathode backlit 1080p IPS tv

$20 brushed aluminum keyboard

$30 Gskill 8200 dpi mouse

$15 infinity subwoofer 8", 100watts from thrift store, goes down to 38hz and gets way too loud for the apartment anyway and is overkill and I don't want noise complaint so I got it almost on minimum and is just to make my speakers sound as good as a set of good floor standing. I will upgrade the speakers later, put 5.25 inch better woofers pincushion frames in them and I will put most likely a coat of contact cement inside the frames and replace the thick felt crap with polyfill, possibly plug the holes, and they will by my rear speakers on cheap stands some day. I will upgrade to most likely the Dayton Audio AMT tweeter 6.5" bookshelves for front left and right and the Dayton 4.5"center channel with silk domes for lower response and natural voices. won't be asgood as my old system but it will decimate anything Buy Other Sound Equipment made! Maybe I'll build my own sub one day with an Alpine type R like I used to have and a plate amp, and premade sub box. Can't build stuff too well in this tiny apartment like I used to 

pottery barn type ghetto steel pipe desk: free off craigslist. I traveled on the train from DC to northern VA with it disassembled in a duffel bag backpack, and the board and walked half a mile with that thing to get it for free, well worth it

Lost over 10 grand of crap at my old storage unit learning the harsh lessons of life, and how people who were supposed to be your friend can rob you and you ending up losing everything, so this is the beginning stages of my new apartment and rebuilding. Troll if you want 

edit: I'll take a daylight shot tomorrow, main camera in my G5 is broken and I need to replace probably the glass plate on top or at least heatgun it off and clean the dust inside and reapply it


----------



## paulkemp

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> Aint no 4k gaming rig but it handles anything I throw at it.


Congrats dude! And good work with the barganin hunting! Nothing beats finding incredible deals on used HW. Enjoy.


----------



## Chargeit

Made a short video of managing the wires in my setup. Did more of a "in the middle of" and then after. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Qu1ckset

My New Setup


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

paulkemp said:


> Congrats dude! And good work with the barganin hunting! Nothing beats finding incredible deals on used HW. Enjoy.


Thank you sir, I just got another amazing find!

Just picked up a Denon AVR 3805 receiver for $50 at a thriftshop. Almost expected it to be a lemon but everything works fine!





























maybe not the best receiver ever but it poops all over my Technics receiver I had. it's pre HDMI but it's a power beast with 120watts x7 @ 8 ohms with 0.5% THD. Honestly this receiver for what I use it for which is analogue surround sound can last many more years and I have zero need for HDMI audio as I seperate audio from video no matter what and prefer coax over any type of digital audio input. This thing has one of the very first 32 bit audio DACs which is kinda cool. pre out selection is amazing and it has pure direct mode which turns all electronics off in the receiver other than sub pass through and the amps themselves making it closer to say a Quad type of amp which is nothing but a pure amplifier with no other circuits.

pretty happy with the turnout as it's MSRP when it was made was over $1200 lol. Now I just need a center first, then upgrade left and right later on and I got a really decent surround sound setup.

one day I'll build my own sealed box setup with a good plate amp, a 12 inch sub sealed box kit and an alpine type R sub from car audio which poops all over most 12 inch entry level subs in terms of transience, and power handling as well as punchyness, fast hitting bass and will go down to the low 20's in hz and can be had for as little as barely over a hundred bucks a driver.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

just picked up a pair of original NHT super one's for $50 off craigslist in pristine condition, alost feel bad now because after noticing how grungy the dude was, the pillow in the back of his car, and his demeanor mixed with all the dust on the speakers which I cleaned off, I hope he doesn't live in that car I mean it's selling for over $200 on ebay and MSRP was $350 and I got it for 50 lol

but I'm tight on cash, and these things are awesome! I have a deep appreciation for sealed box setups with good midbass, and these things sound even better than my old acoustic research bookshelves, and even better than my old m audio BX5A studio monitors. They will take up to 125 watts RMS 










The setup is gaining momentum!


----------



## AT0MAC

AT0MAC said:


> My self made desk, as I could not find any with that depth and length.
> What you can't see is that there is 5 pc's connected to the same mouse/keyboard (a Linux "webtop", a small and light LAN pc, a workstation, a server and a full blown gaming pc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gaming pc is the crown jewel, its placed inside a lockable closet on the other side of the room with real long USB and DisplayPort cables running in a cable cover list right under the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently rebuilding the gaming pc with new components and watercooling, so for now it really looks a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon the actual building and assembling will commence, but im still just receiving packages, as you can see at the link in my sig.



*
Setup updated!*

In case you have not seen the build in my sig, then maybe see it here and be inspired (hopefully not the opposite) 

This is the front logo seen from indoor light, more like how it looks in real life.
The black aluminum and black vinyl is almost the same tone, so it's only in very specific angles and light conditions that the panda is visible, it's a shy animal.










The closet setup at the spot it was intended to be right from the start.
You can also kind of see the 3x ML140 Pro white light fans there suck air up to the upper compartment, where the other 2x ML140 fans are placed on the inside of the air ducts - with the help of the 2x ML120 inside the ducts to draw the hot air out.
Works better than I could have hoped for actually, at idle the CPU is staying around 40C with a very warm room temp of 27C because of summer.










Tried to take pictures so you can see the helping mirrors, they are mostly for a purpose other than *bling*, but actually they are more useful when the system it not finally installed and the system can be pushed around a little, as I can way better look behind it and inside it, to see if everything is installed the way I intended it.
Remember, it is a closet after all, there is really limited space and I have to stand on something to reach there, so to get all the help I can i.e. to plug in a cable behind, that is a huge bonus.










Speaking of mirrors, I did the same behind my big a$$ monitor.










Here it's slightly easier to show you what the purpose is.
I can see the inputs!










Looks like this from the front, the "bubble" at the end of the table is my brand new Hue Go lamp that I just picked up, am charging it now to play around with tomorrow.










Same setup looks something like this at brighter light.
Sorry for the colors, my camera and indoor light is not the best combo so tried to compensate in post process and ended up at this.










From another angle



















If you wonder why I have 2 keyboards, then the wireless Logitech one is connected to 2 machines below the table, where I'm also hiding my music DAC I use for well yea, music, and right now my surround headset is plugged into one of the machines, my "Mini3" i3 based tiny magnetized PC that can carry it's own weight under one of the desk shelves.
The other one is an even lower powered Linux machine only used to browse the web on, if I don't need any power for anything extra, build both of them out of scrap parts I had laying around from other builds that are worth too little to sell but are too good to throw away.










I'm trying to keep it pretty clean with no visible cables under the desk, mainly because my son loves to stay under there when I play games, so he can watch a movie or sleep.

I really like this setup a lot and will take me a while to change anything


----------



## Robilar

CptAsian said:


> It's funny you should mention the grip because that's the one thing I don't really love about it. I also have large hands but I palm grip, so the size is really good, but ideally, I think the outside edge that my ring and pinky fingers curl over could be rounded a bit more. But other than that, everything else is great. And the biggest complaint I saw people having about it before I purchased on was that the mouse was good, but it was too expensive at $100. And considering I got mine on sale for $60, I think it was a bit of a steal for me.



That's why I went with the naos 7000. Tried the tyon but th grip didn't work for me.


----------



## Davey85

Decided to have a little bit of a clean up of my desk space. Still needing to get an extended mousemat and monitor arm to free up a bit more space and make it more clean n simple.


----------



## ilmazzo

great setup!

maybe it's just the picture but the monitor seems leaning more on the right, maybe for the headset weight, dunno.....


----------



## Davey85

Yeah the monitor wasn't straight when i took the picture. Didnt notice til afterwards.


----------



## Robilar

Monthly dust cleaning  

Although since I bought a new furnace for my new house with a hepa filtration system built in, dust is way down inside my rig. Also finally got around to acquiring a solid side for the 750D to replace the window.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Just bought a house so I will have to come up with a new set up. Wanted to hear if wall mounting monitors seems beneficial or only helps certain set ups like small desks? I’m used to my L corner desk and can/will likely mimic the layout again unless I try wall mounts.


----------



## Fishinfan

Davey85 said:


> Decided to have a little bit of a clean up of my desk space. Still needing to get an extended mousemat and monitor arm to free up a bit more space and make it more clean n simple.



Nice and clean desk. I really like how your printer is the same color as the xbone. What make and model is the monitor?


----------



## BLAMM0

The above setup looks nice. How are the headphones attached to the monitor?


----------



## Davey85

Fishinfan said:


> Nice and clean desk. I really like how your printer is the same color as the xbone. What make and model is the monitor?


The monitor is a AOC AGON AG352QCX 35" UW-UXGA Adaptive-Sync Curved 200Hz 4MS LED Gaming Monitor



BLAMM0 said:


> The above setup looks nice. How are the headphones attached to the monitor?


As for the headphones the monitor has a little arm that folds out for the headphones to rest on.

Turns out this was a temporary setup after cleaning as I'm moving into a new apartment next week, so will have a new one once all sorted.


----------



## MartaLualdi

It's not much, but it's a work in progress. Needs some updating on the internals for sure :\


----------



## ilmazzo

Oh wait another italian migrated to Canada? 

Nice setup anyway, you need to pump up the gpu horsepower if you want to game on the three monitors but I don't think this is the case right?

Ciao ciao


----------



## MartaLualdi

@ilmazzo if you're referring to me, thank you for the compliment! Although I'm not Italian actually! XD

I agree though, I really need a better GPU. At the moment the center screen plays the game, the left is for chat/voice/stream utilities and the right is for web browsers etc (because I can't just play a game and not watch netflix or something too right?). I have used the three monitors spanned as one for that game Elite Dangerous and it seems okay, but I'm not sure how intense that game really is on hardware. :\


----------



## Kasaris

My Primary & Secondary gaming systems.


----------



## MartaLualdi

@Kasaris What's that screen to the bottom left of the monitor in the first one? Is that a tablet or something else?


----------



## RamzaJames

Here is mine 

- 7700k
- GTX 1080
- 16 GB Corsair RAM
- 500 GB WD Black NVMe

Greetings from Mexico City!


----------



## Dark Side

here is my primary and secondary rig:


----------



## Kasaris

MartaLualdi said:


> @Kasaris What's that screen to the bottom left of the monitor in the first one? Is that a tablet or something else?




Yeah it’s an iPad running the Logitech app.


----------



## MrYakuZa




----------



## Jester435

I havent been around for awhile and the whole site is different.. that sucks!


----------



## .theMetal

Jester435 said:


> I havent been around for awhile and the whole site is different.. that sucks!


A bit different right? Unfortunately, Huddler was closing down so either oc.net got shut down for good, or oc.net got a face lift. It took a bit to get used to but after they worked most of the kinks out, it's not too bad.


----------



## Vipu

.theMetal said:


> A bit different right? Unfortunately, Huddler was closing down so either oc.net got shut down for good, or oc.net got a face lift. It took a bit to get used to but after they worked most of the kinks out, it's not too bad.


The mobile site is horrible, never using the mobile site again.
Its like some very suspicious site with tons of ad:s and stuff.
On pc with all kinds of blockers its still fine.


----------



## nasmith2000

overall setup hasn't changed much over the year, just bits and pieces. 

Currently with this combo...

hhk2
basilisk
glorious gaming mat (extended/wide)


----------



## Fishinfan

Doubletap1911 said:


> Full Gallery here: https://imgur.com/a/lKj4zcL
> 
> I upgraded the PC last year, but it took me a while to really get the speakers and and everything else just the way I wanted it.



I like the way your monitors swivel out of the way like that. What kind of monitor arms are those?


----------



## ANGRY-robert

Here is my couch gaming rig. I've been thinking about redoing the loop in hardline.

8700k
evga gtx 1080 sc
fatal1ty k6 mobo
16gb ram
750w psu
ek blocks, res, fittings
hwlabs gts rads
noctua fans
fractal design define s case


----------



## Radox-0

Became kind of frustrated with size of monitor stand so ended up mounting it and getting new passthrough's drilled for cables. Will look to hide the cables in the walls I think eventually when I upgrade the audio.


----------



## johnvosh

Jester435 said:


> I havent been around for awhile and the whole site is different.. that sucks!


I noticed today as well, that everything in my signature, all the links to different groups I was apart of, the links no longer work and I have to go thru and redo everything.


----------



## Jester435

johnvosh said:


> I noticed today as well, that everything in my signature, all the links to different groups I was apart of, the links no longer work and I have to go thru and redo everything.


I am in the same boat. I lost everything. all my pictures, sig, and info on my pcs. 

I dont really want to do it all over. 

so that is lame


----------



## Badwrench

Just modded up my desk a bit and swapped cases/sleeved everything. Liking it. 

Used to have my Nano S on the right and my subwoofer on the left. Bolted the sub to the bottom of the desk, drilled a few holes for wiring in the back, and mounted the power strip on the inside rear of the back. All wiring tucked up and left the top of my desk much more open. Monitor is 27" for scale.


----------



## nasmith2000

Radox-0 said:


> Became kind of frustrated with size of monitor stand so ended up mounting it and getting new passthrough's drilled for cables. Will look to hide the cables in the walls I think eventually when I upgrade the audio.



very clean. Love it!


----------



## HITTI




----------



## ilmazzo

Lot of nice builds congrats guys!!!!!

Here it is my just finished garage-setup, I put the 23'' dell on a adjustable mount wall, the 34'' wide went in the middle and the case on the right due to the plexi window on the opposite side moving from my old raven 2 build, kinda love it


----------



## jclafi

My new setup !

Just waiting for the cooler to arrive.

=D


----------



## Davey85

We'll I've finally gotten all sorted in the new unit and got the pc transferred to the new case as I wanted to make it a little more compact. So all components have been moved from a Thermaltake Core X71 to a Corsair 275R. In the future I will be looking to go hardline as well. Already got some parts but needing more then I can change it over. I know the cable management needs to be addressed and this will happen over the weekend.

Overall look:










Close up of PC:


----------



## Hiikeri

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213250&stc=1&d=1534744636


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Hiikeri said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213250&stc=1&d=1534744636


What on earth is what appears to be a monster cable coming from what appears to be where the CPU normally goes?


----------



## Simmons572

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> What on earth is what appears to be a monster cable coming from what appears to be where the CPU normally goes?


Judging by his sig, it looks like he's got a chiller setup in there. Would love to see more photos of this rig


----------



## Clovertail100

Not much into incorporating my PC into the setup, these days.

Wood and symmetry for me.


----------



## spinFX

Davey85 said:


> We'll I've finally gotten all sorted in the new unit and got the pc transferred to the new case as I wanted to make it a little more compact. So all components have been moved from a Thermaltake Core X71 to a Corsair 275R. In the future I will be looking to go hardline as well. Already got some parts but needing more then I can change it over. I know the cable management needs to be addressed and this will happen over the weekend.
> 
> Overall look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of PC:


Can i please have all of that? Ill pay for shipping


----------



## vanir1337

Some new stuff.


----------



## wickedout

My set up! It’s working for me at the moment.


----------



## MrYakuZa

My setup!!!









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triniboi82

Current setup


----------



## JennyBeans

Crappy pic I don't own a better camera


----------



## Nightlight9000

Not exactly a "Setup" but still...


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

So, I'm super poor, and even though my audio setup is worth way more than my PC..used PC parts still cost way too much. Anyway best I can do for meow

I can find audio equipment way cheaper than I could ever find used pc parts because mining ruined custom PC's >_>


----------



## 331149

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> So, I'm super poor, and even though my audio setup is worth way more than my PC..used PC parts still cost way too much. Anyway best I can do for meow
> 
> I can find audio equipment way cheaper than I could ever find used pc parts because mining ruined custom PC's >_>


Poor power supply, no room to breathe on that carpet


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

TheBDK said:


> Poor power supply, no room to breathe on that carpet


Thing doesn't even get hot


----------



## CptAsian

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> Thing doesn't even get hot



Could you at least flip it upside down so it doesn't breathe in all the dust and other carpet debris?


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

CptAsian said:


> Could you at least flip it upside down so it doesn't breathe in all the dust and other carpet debris?


I mean my computer doesn't have a spec of dust inside it after 6 months of use lol and it never gets hot. if I had dust inside I would have done this but I don't wanna mess with cables D:

that pic was after 5 months of use lol I didn't even clean it yet

edit: why do people focus on something that doesn't even matter to bash my setup and be mean instead of looking at anything positive about it? there's literally no issue with heat or dust.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> I mean my computer doesn't have a spec of dust inside it after 6 months of use lol and it never gets hot. if I had dust inside I would have done this but I don't wanna mess with cables D:
> 
> that pic was after 5 months of use lol I didn't even clean it yet
> 
> edit: why do people focus on something that doesn't even matter to bash my setup and be mean instead of looking at anything positive about it? there's literally no issue with heat or dust.


He's not bashing your setup. He's trying to help you out. It's common practice to elevate the case off carpeted surfaces to help prevent dust buildup and improve airflow.


----------



## CptAsian

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> I mean my computer doesn't have a spec of dust inside it after 6 months of use lol and it never gets hot. if I had dust inside I would have done this but I don't wanna mess with cables D:
> 
> that pic was after 5 months of use lol I didn't even clean it yet
> 
> edit: why do people focus on something that doesn't even matter to bash my setup and be mean instead of looking at anything positive about it? there's literally no issue with heat or dust.





FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> He's not bashing your setup. He's trying to help you out. It's common practice to elevate the case off carpeted surfaces to help prevent dust buildup and improve airflow.



Bingo, exactly what @FaLLeNAn9eL said. And provided you have intake dust filters and you keep your side panel on, dust shouldn't be an issue (in theory) whether your case is on carpet or a solid surface, at least as far as the main internals go.


However, your current PSU orientation would probably just fill the power supply itself with dust, and the thing that really gets me about that is there's one intake fan and that's it. Because of the irregularly shaped internals of a power supply, very little dust would be able to get back out, and caking dust and other little bits of stuff on the internals of a power supply just makes me uncomfortable and a bit concerned.



I'm just trying to provide a tip; you can ignore it if you want. Honestly the only other thing I could be critical about your entire setup is your cable management behind your desk, but mine is just as bad. Other than that, I'd say you have a really solid setup considering the equipment you have available to you.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> He's not bashing your setup. He's trying to help you out. It's common practice to elevate the case off carpeted surfaces to help prevent dust buildup and improve airflow.


well no one linked me to some like 3 inch long feet I can replace my tiny feet nubs with 



CptAsian said:


> Bingo, exactly what @FaLLeNAn9eL said. And provided you have intake dust filters and you keep your side panel on, dust shouldn't be an issue (in theory) whether your case is on carpet or a solid surface, at least as far as the main internals go.
> 
> 
> However, your current PSU orientation would probably just fill the power supply itself with dust, and the thing that really gets me about that is there's one intake fan and that's it. Because of the irregularly shaped internals of a power supply, very little dust would be able to get back out, and caking dust and other little bits of stuff on the internals of a power supply just makes me uncomfortable and a bit concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to provide a tip; you can ignore it if you want. Honestly the only other thing I could be critical about your entire setup is your cable management behind your desk, but mine is just as bad. Other than that, I'd say you have a really solid setup considering the equipment you have available to you.



on one hand its a crappy PSU and I plan to upgrade it when I upgrade my GPU and on the other hand on a technical sense I can't refute your advice. It's just there's no where else to put it. I may turn it upside down. the AC in these buildings have some insane filtration and theres barely any dust on the intake screens on my pc after half a year of use. I'd be most interested in little feet I can replace the case feet with that raise it up a few inches tbh. that would be ideal!

anyway thanks for liking other parts of the post


----------



## JedixJarf

JennyBeans said:


> Crappy pic I don't own a better camera


Time for a new chair!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> well no one linked me to some like 3 inch long feet I can replace my tiny feet nubs with


If you asked for advice rather than going on the offensive, we probably would have told you that all you really need is a piece of wood or something for the case to sit on to keep it off the carpet.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

well I just figured it out. I'm gunna take the screws out, find bolts with the same thread and then get some nuts to lock them in place and raise the tower a few inches >_>

way less effort than redoing my precious cable management

Occam's razor!:h34r-smi


----------



## JennyBeans

JedixJarf said:


> Time for a new chair!



yeah its in the plans .. I have a tendency to sit in my chair cross legged all the time


----------



## keikei

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> well I just figured it out. I'm gunna take the screws out, find bolts with the same thread and then get some nuts to lock them in place and raise the tower a few inches >_>
> 
> way less effort than redoing my precious cable management
> 
> Occam's razor!:h34r-smi


Dust filters help, if you don't hav'em already. Some setups posted here are way too spotless for my liking.


----------



## Jbravo33

Updated set up pic. Happy Halloween!


----------



## 331149

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> I mean my computer doesn't have a spec of dust inside it after 6 months of use lol and it never gets hot. if I had dust inside I would have done this but I don't wanna mess with cables D:
> 
> that pic was after 5 months of use lol I didn't even clean it yet
> 
> edit: why do people focus on something that doesn't even matter to bash my setup and be mean instead of looking at anything positive about it? there's literally no issue with heat or dust.


Nobody is bashing your setup, at all. I actually quite like it. Just pointing out that poor power supply, it's pretty much getting -zero- airflow which is not good.


----------



## the1corrupted

The year is 2018. I can finally build an orange computer with orange lights. Back in 2016, when I purchased my Bullet case, I only imagined what it would look like with accents, and now I know. Friggin glorious.

Technically, it's all RGB inside, so I can always go for an orange/blue theme (might be cool).

This computer took all day to get right. Due to this case's layout, I had to install and remove the motherboard tray multiple times to access the RGB controller beneath. My motherboard unfortunately does not have an addressable header, so I make due with the controller that came with it.

Featuring a Phanteks RGB lighting kit, and luckily for me they have orange as a color in their rotation. I got the Corsair RGB memory to match as well as the motherboard backlight.

With the top panel off, cable mod cables look beautiful.


----------



## GraphicsWhore




----------



## Vipu

GraphicsWhore said:


> pics


Is that red controller there just for decoration or can you actually grap it from the side and use it?


----------



## ilmazzo

Gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Vipu said:


> Is that red controller there just for decoration or can you actually grap it from the side and use it?


Oh I wouldn't have gone through the trouble of mounting it if it was strictly decoration haha. That was a pain in the ass.

It connects via Bluetooth and yup, you just reach in and grab it. I use it for all my racing games and for vehicles in some FPS games.


----------



## Sedici

Very far from complete but the overall scifi theme is coming along slowly. Wiring needs to be completed under the desk, and some new peripherals and a white mousepad to fit the new theme. It's a welcome change from the dark area I had before.










The rig itself below. It's hidden under the desk, since it is a little too large and dang heavy with all the custom paneling on it. Hopefully soon, I'll find time to swap it into a lighter themed case to better match the new room as well.


----------



## ilmazzo

Uh, I don't know what I'm seeing but it is freaking stylish, waiting for more pictures!


----------



## jclafi

Aliens !



Sedici said:


> Very far from complete but the overall scifi theme is coming along slowly. Wiring needs to be completed under the desk, and some new peripherals and a white mousepad to fit the new theme. It's a welcome change from the dark area I had before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig itself below. It's hidden under the desk, since it is a little too large and dang heavy with all the custom paneling on it. Hopefully soon, I'll find time to swap it into a lighter themed case to better match the new room as well.


----------



## jclafi

Such Fun PC


----------



## keikei

GraphicsWhore said:


> Spoiler



Nice setup. Any issues with the case?


----------



## GraphicsWhore

keikei said:


> Nice setup. Any issues with the case?


No, other than me not being as careful as I should have been with the plexi window and getting a few scratches on it.

This was my first water build and I'm really glad I went with this case. It's designed for custom loops and has a ton of room and mounting options. Also easy to drill into for custom jobs.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah hate plexi on cases 
Might as well use it as a pattern for a glass company to make a real piece to use


----------



## GraphicsWhore

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah hate plexi on cases
> Might as well use it as a pattern for a glass company to make a real piece to use /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


I’ve thought about having one fabricated. I don’t know. The idea of having something easily smash-able when I take it off to do work on the build puts me off it. Plexi looks like glass and is easier to deal with.


----------



## ThrashZone

GraphicsWhore said:


> I’ve thought about having one fabricated. I don’t know. The idea of having something easily smash-able when I take it off to do work on the build puts me off it. Plexi looks like glass and is easier to deal with.


Hi,
Yep
Another bad thing about plexi is it has a lot of static electricity 
Just get them to temper the glass


----------



## 331149

GraphicsWhore said:


> I’ve thought about having one fabricated. I don’t know. The idea of having something easily smash-able when I take it off to do work on the build puts me off it. Plexi looks like glass and is easier to deal with.


It's probably cheaper just to replace the whole case. I wouldn't know though, never cared that much.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

TheBDK said:


> It's probably cheaper just to replace the whole case. I wouldn't know though, never cared that much.


Probably.

Actually I just ordered a new window from ThermalTake. It was surprisingly cheap ($19.99). I think using the 3M clear mask on both sides will go a long way to preserving it. Glass may come down the road.

Couple of new pics.

Daytime:










Nighttime (system off):


----------



## taowulf

Sedici said:


> Very far from complete but the overall scifi theme is coming along slowly. Wiring needs to be completed under the desk, and some new peripherals and a white mousepad to fit the new theme. It's a welcome change from the dark area I had before.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig itself below. It's hidden under the desk, since it is a little too large and dang heavy with all the custom paneling on it. Hopefully soon, I'll find time to swap it into a lighter themed case to better match the new room as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I want to know more about the chair.


----------



## Sedici

taowulf said:


> I want to know more about the chair.


It's a Kirkey 37 Series - Size 14

https://www.kirkeyracing.com/produc...CRO-SPRINT-10-LAYBACK-CONTAINMENT-BLACK-COVER

3-piece fully adjustable aluminum seat. I only recommend these seats if you have a small frame. My waist size is 26-28", and I weigh about 130lbs. The size 14 is just right.










I ordered separate base for the chair, and mounted it on using 1/4" aluminum and 1/8" steel plates.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Amazing!!


----------



## anti-clockwize

Sedici said:


> It's a Kirkey 37 Series - Size 14



Lol what the... that's gotta be the worst chair ever made aye?


----------



## Sedici

anti-clockwize said:


> Lol what the... that's gotta be the worst chair ever made aye?


:laughings

Kirkey seats are all made in house in USA/Canada, and are probably the most well known manufacturer of aluminum seats for auto racing. To call them badly made would be ignorant. I'll take a Kirkey seat over any Chinese made DXracer or other "gaming" seat.


----------



## keikei

Sedici said:


> It's a Kirkey 37 Series - Size 14
> 
> https://www.kirkeyracing.com/produc...CRO-SPRINT-10-LAYBACK-CONTAINMENT-BLACK-COVER
> 
> 3-piece fully adjustable aluminum seat. I only recommend these seats if you have a small frame. My waist size is 26-28", and I weigh about 130lbs. The size 14 is just right.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered separate base for the chair, and mounted it on using 1/4" aluminum and 1/8" steel plates.


Do you play many racing sims? That is a serious chair.


----------



## Sedici

keikei said:


> Do you play many racing sims? That is a serious chair.


Not much anymore, since I have less time. I mostly got it for looks. I built a separate rig for racing using a Recaro SPG seat (wrapped in Bride fabric), but I've since disassembled it.



















Just a note to the other guy, I just realized he might have assumed I was sitting on raw aluminum with the Kirkey seat. That's not the case, it does come with padded covers.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Pretty dedicated to go through that much for a stationary gaming chair :applaud:
On par for an actual car though :thumb:


----------



## Sedici

It seemed like more a waste of time than dedication. :laughings

I used it for a week or two, before I decided I didn't use it enough for it to take up such a big space in the house. I tore it down, and threw away the lumber.


----------



## Fishinfan

Sedici said:


> It seemed like more a waste of time than dedication. :laughings
> 
> I used it for a week or two, before I decided I didn't use it enough for it to take up such a big space in the house. I tore it down, and threw away the lumber.



It looks really nice. It's a shame you tore it down. You could've sold it instead.


----------



## Sedici

Thank you. I tried selling it, but the main issue was that it was so big and heavy it was difficult to find someone to come pick it up.


----------



## ThrashZone

Sedici said:


> Thank you. I tried selling it, but the main issue was that it was so big and heavy it was difficult to find someone to come pick it up.


Hi,
Yeah something to be said for an advantage to foam and fiberglass I suppose


----------



## keikei

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah something to be said for an advantage to foam and fiberglass I suppose



Imagine the shipping fee?! Steel and solid wood aint light.


----------



## AdamK47

Intel Core i7 9900K
MSI MEG Z390 ACE
32GB G.SKILL Trident Z RBG DDR4
EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra
512GB Samsung 970 Pro M.2 SSD
Four 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 8TB RAID-0
10TB Seagate Enterprise HDD
LG 6X External Slim BD-RW
Corsair Crystal 460X case
NZXT Kraken X72 cooler
Corsair ML fans
Corsair AX1500i power supply
Corsair K70 keyboard
Cooler Master MM520 mouse
65" LG C8 OLED display
Denon AVR-S920W receiver
Klipsch 5.1 Reference speakers


----------



## Hydroplane

AdamK47 said:


> Intel Core i7 9900K
> MSI MEG Z390 ACE
> 32GB G.SKILL Trident Z RBG DDR4
> EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra
> 512GB Samsung 970 Pro M.2 SSD
> Four 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 8TB RAID-0
> 10TB Seagate Enterprise HDD
> LG 6X External Slim BD-RW
> Corsair Crystal 460X case
> NZXT Kraken X72 cooler
> Corsair ML fans
> Corsair AX1500i power supply
> Corsair K70 keyboard
> Cooler Master MM520 mouse
> 65" LG C8 OLED display
> Denon AVR-S920W receiver
> Klipsch 5.1 Reference speakers


That's a pretty nice setup. Love the armchair with the keyboard and mouse, looks very comfortable. Also I saw your Z06 in the show your car thread, very nice! I own a 17 C7 GS M7 myself.

Here's mine:


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

AdamK47 said:


> Intel Core i7 9900K
> MSI MEG Z390 ACE
> 32GB G.SKILL Trident Z RBG DDR4
> EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra
> 512GB Samsung 970 Pro M.2 SSD
> Four 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 8TB RAID-0
> 10TB Seagate Enterprise HDD
> LG 6X External Slim BD-RW
> Corsair Crystal 460X case
> NZXT Kraken X72 cooler
> Corsair ML fans
> Corsair AX1500i power supply
> Corsair K70 keyboard
> Cooler Master MM520 mouse
> 65" LG C8 OLED display
> Denon AVR-S920W receiver
> Klipsch 5.1 Reference speakers


You really need to get more speakers.

Just kidding.  Now, excuse me while I clean the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## MrYakuZa

My setup!



























































































Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TeslaHUN

I made a desk for my PC . Its not pretty but im not carpenter ,never built any furniture before xd


----------



## GraphicsWhore

TeslaHUN said:


> I made a desk for my PC . Its not pretty but im not carpenter ,never built any furniture before xd
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p40j1-VqpCg&feature=youtu.be


Looks great, especially for a first-timer.

I definitely want to do a desk-PC project one day.


----------



## Alpina 7

First time hard tubing.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Wicked bends you got going there


----------



## Alpina 7

You think it looks good or no? Literally never done hard tubing.


----------



## Hydroplane

Alpina 7 said:


> First time hard tubing.


Looks great. I have the same GPU, sadly can't see the nice looking side in my rig lol


----------



## The Pook

Only had two sticks of RAM for benching when I took the picture and I've since took off the Bitfenix fans (since they didn't do anything) on my H115i Pro and replaced the Corsair fans (that you can't see) with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000, but otherwise it's the same.


----------



## ThrashZone

Alpina 7 said:


> You think it looks good or no? Literally never done hard tubing.


Hi,
Just looks like you had a lot of fun with these two


----------



## CptAsian

Alpina 7 said:


> You think it looks good or no? Literally never done hard tubing.


I agree with @ThrashZone. Lot more bends going on there than I would personally prefer, but if that's the style you like, then I think it looks really good. I've never been a huge fan of hard tubing anyways.


----------



## Alpina 7

CptAsian said:


> Alpina 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it looks good or no? Literally never done hard tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with @ThrashZone. Lot more bends going on there than I would personally prefer, but if that's the style you like, then I think it looks really good. I've never been a huge fan of hard tubing anyways.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Those 2 pieces in particular were a pain in my side


----------



## MsNikita

Sometime ago, I asked people what should I use for streaming? 

Everyone told me I didn't need anything 'special' to stream but being someone who's a shopaholic their answers sit well, I had to make something. Everyone told me I should avoid glass... Well guess what? I'm using a 12mm thich pane of glass for my desk, it weighs approximate 65kg unloaded and I bolted the displays and all my cable management to it. No explosions so far! 

So sometime last year I guilt myself this battlestation... Purely to venture into the world game streaming. I game as MsNikita and this is my current setup.. Excuse the bad photos.. lol

FYI: The huge fan in the photo is for me, my room gets mighty toasty when everything is on.


----------



## ThrashZone

Alpina 7 said:


> Thanks. Those 2 pieces in particular were a pain in my side


Hi,
They do look like a full time job to do


----------



## Yukss

my setup


----------



## neurotix

These most recent posts look great and make mine look childish lol

My system is basically the PC 14-year old me would have built 20 years ago if I were rich. I built it originally when the 'gamer aesthetic' was big, but everyone was doing machines with blue fans and blue cold cathodes in Antec 900s.... I went with red to be unique, before anyone was building red systems. So my box is 10 years in the making. (i'm ok with the look obviously)

Build log: https://www.overclock.net/forum/18082-builds-logs-case-mods/1473147-big-red-26.html

I'd like to switch to an Ultrawide because Surround/Eyefinity support is terrible now. They are still too pricey for anything good for me. The plus to this is I would require less GPU horsepower to drive it, and wouldn't need SLI anymore. It'd make upgrading graphics cheaper.


----------



## bluedevil

Just finished cleaning up my setup and making sure EVERY wire was managed.


----------



## Dark Side

little update of my two fellas:


----------



## antonis21

Gaming PC updated!


----------



## Tarinth

I decided to build my home cinema room as big as possible back in the day. That's why the room for my PC-Setup is so tiny...
The pads and hitbox are just on the table to show them, they are not permanently there (obviously ^^).


----------



## ThrashZone

bluedevil said:


> Just finished cleaning up my setup and making sure EVERY wire was managed.


Hi,
Saw horses look fabulous :lachen:


----------



## AdamK47

Loving my 65" C8 OLED.


----------



## bluedevil

ThrashZone said:


> bluedevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished cleaning up my setup and making sure EVERY wire was managed. /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Saw horses look fabulous /forum/images/smilies/lachen.gif
Click to expand...

I confused. What's wrong with saw horses? It's a custom desk I made from a solid core door that's 36x80 inches.


----------



## Hydroplane

Added an AOC Agon AG251FZ monitor... needed more real estate. Still working on the cable management lol


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

bluedevil said:


> I confused. What's wrong with saw horses?...


Nothing's wrong with them if you're happy with them.


----------



## bluedevil

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Nothing's wrong with them if you're happy with them.


Thanks Lady.


----------



## ThrashZone

bluedevil said:


> I confused. What's wrong with saw horses? It's a custom desk I made from a solid core door that's 36x80 inches.


Hi,
Only thing custom is the wire management 
Calling it a custom desk is a stretch of your imagination at best quick makeshift.


----------



## Shawnb99

So many clean builds I’m really impressed. 
Cable management is likely the hardest part of doing builds like this. Really need to learn how to make my own cables one day as buying them is just to expensive.

I’m lucky to have a Caselabs M8 and able to hide most of my cables away, so I’m really impressed with some of the builds.
Great work!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Only thing custom is the wire management
> Calling it a custom desk is a stretch of your imagination at best quick makeshift.


Oh, come on, man. If he is happy with it, don't put him down for it. Maybe he has simple tastes. Maybe that's all he can afford. Maybe, he is into something like rustic chick (you would be surprised how much some people will spend for a primitive look). Maybe he had an entirely different reason. Why should we even care?

I see a lot of setups I may not like but that reflect's my personal tastes so I don't put them down for it. Frankly, when someone puts down a choice I make because the "critic" doesn't feel it meets their standards, I ask them (and mean it) if they are offering to pay me for something better.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I didn't put him down 
I simply stated nothing custom about the desk second
First was just fabulous saw horses 
Had some probably 20 years ago but I've gone all plastic now


----------



## neurotix

bluedevil said:


> I confused. What's wrong with saw horses? It's a custom desk I made from a solid core door that's 36x80 inches.


As I think I said before, looks really good 

I didn't look very close and didn't even notice but it's definitely clean looking, I'd rather have that than my own desk, I bet it'd be easy to take apart and move if you needed to. :thumb:


----------



## bluedevil

neurotix said:


> bluedevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confused. What's wrong with saw horses? It's a custom desk I made from a solid core door that's 36x80 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> As I think I said before, looks really good /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> I didn't look very close and didn't even notice but it's definitely clean looking, I'd rather have that than my own desk, I bet it'd be easy to take apart and move if you needed to. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was after. I painted everything, so really its custom since you just can't go buy it in a store.


----------



## neurotix

bluedevil said:


> Exactly what I was after. I painted everything, so really its custom since you just can't go buy it in a store.



Yeah if I had the know how to do this (or any friends at all IRL that did or could give/sell me the saw horses... I literally have no friends) I totally would!

I hate my desk, it is quite old and very heavy, too small for my monitors and speakers, and uncomfortable to sit at. 











As you can see there, it is solid wood, the drawers also have a lot of metal in them (for the tracks they slide on), and even with nothing in the drawers it is ludicrously heavy and difficult to move.

On top of that I have severe lower back pain/damage so I cannot help in moving it myself, and I also have to sit at it with my legs close together to be able to scoot in all the way and this causes me bad lower back pain while gaming, meaning I basically can't play games on my rig anymore. The ideal way for me to sit is the oft-mocked "manspreading" (ugh) way but I cannot do this at this desk because of the drawers/wood on either side.

Just because your desk does not have a transparent acrylic or glass top and white fiberglass with a water cooled machine built inside it or something does not mean it is not custom, *practical*, or acceptable looking.

The cable management and lighting (green LED strip?) are a nice touch.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

neurotix said:


> ...The ideal way for me to sit is the oft-mocked "manspreading" (ugh) way...


There is nothing wrong with "manspreading" as long as it doesn't infringe on the space of others.


----------



## Destrto

I'll throw mine in the mix.

Mouse: Microsoft Sidewinder
Keyboard: Tesoro Excalibur Spectrum
Pad: Roccat Sense Naval Storm


----------



## bluedevil

neurotix said:


> Yeah if I had the know how to do this (or any friends at all IRL that did or could give/sell me the saw horses... I literally have no friends) I totally would!
> 
> I hate my desk, it is quite old and very heavy, too small for my monitors and speakers, and uncomfortable to sit at.
> 
> View attachment 260258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there, it is solid wood, the drawers also have a lot of metal in them (for the tracks they slide on), and even with nothing in the drawers it is ludicrously heavy and difficult to move.
> 
> On top of that I have severe lower back pain/damage so I cannot help in moving it myself, and I also have to sit at it with my legs close together to be able to scoot in all the way and this causes me bad lower back pain while gaming, meaning I basically can't play games on my rig anymore. The ideal way for me to sit is the oft-mocked "manspreading" (ugh) way but I cannot do this at this desk because of the drawers/wood on either side.
> 
> Just because your desk does not have a transparent acrylic or glass top and white fiberglass with a water cooled machine built inside it or something does not mean it is not custom, *practical*, or acceptable looking.
> 
> The cable management and lighting (green LED strip?) are a nice touch.


re
Thanks bro. Yeah it's very easy to move around, the desktop (door) is heavy, but two people can manage it fine. The saw horses, well, I had. I actually used black steel piping with flanges, but the desk was really wobbly and unstable. So I started looking for leg replacements.  Some may hate it, I actually really enjoy it and it made cable management really easy to hide cables due to the design of the sawhorses.


----------



## Unknownm

e3 1270 , P8P67 WS Revolution (w/ POST board) , 2x DDR 1333 4GB , 1TB SATA2 , Cooler Master Silent Pro M1000 , Cooler Master HAF X

Found this unit at the local bottle recycle with sticky notes saying "Water damage do not turn on". Everything was removed than cleaned with air compressor & rubbing alcohol so before re-building I self power the PSU jump wire and turns on [no sparks]. Reapplied AS5 [if not POST it wasn't such a waste] & Reset BIOS w/ CMOS battery

Powered on with POST board @ A2 , created MEMTEST usb & waited for 3 passes. Installed Windows 7 64-bit, ran prime95 (8h). All passed!

It came with N8400GS-MD256H/TC but it was showing artifacts in BIOS. Didn't even bother trying drivers so scrapped it and installed my X1950XTX GDDR4 & no more artifacts in BIOS


----------



## tostitobandito

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/q39J7P for the machine, and a couple pics of the setup below. The desk is the Arozzi Arena desk (whole top is a mousepad), the chair is a NobleChairs Hero, keyboard is a Deck Legend, and the speakers which I just got are Dayton Audio MK402BT's.


----------



## neurotix

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> There is nothing wrong with "manspreading" as long as it doesn't infringe on the space of others.



Thanks Lady. I try not to do it in public, of course in my own games room idgaf but the narrow space for my legs under my desk because of the drawers on either side really sucks. It's not too crowded in my city anyway so I can usually sit a few feet away from anyone. No ones ever bothered me about it. If they did I would just tell them I have 4 slipped disks in my lower back and it's too painful to sit any other way.



bluedevil said:


> re
> Thanks bro. Yeah it's very easy to move around, the desktop (door) is heavy, but two people can manage it fine. The saw horses, well, I had. I actually used black steel piping with flanges, but the desk was really wobbly and unstable. So I started looking for leg replacements.  Some may hate it, I actually really enjoy it and it made cable management really easy to hide cables due to the design of the sawhorses.



I can imagine the gap at the top of the sawhorses would be pretty ideal for running cables through.



Unknownm said:


> e3 1270 , P8P67 WS Revolution (w/ POST board) , 2x DDR 1333 4GB , 1TB SATA2 , Cooler Master Silent Pro M1000 , Cooler Master HAF X
> 
> Found this unit at the local bottle recycle with sticky notes saying "Water damage do not turn on". Everything was removed than cleaned with air compressor & rubbing alcohol so before re-building I self power the PSU jump wire and turns on [no sparks]. Reapplied AS5 [if not POST it wasn't such a waste] & Reset BIOS w/ CMOS battery
> 
> Powered on with POST board @ A2 , created MEMTEST usb & waited for 3 passes. Installed Windows 7 64-bit, ran prime95 (8h). All passed!
> 
> It came with N8400GS-MD256H/TC but it was showing artifacts in BIOS. Didn't even bother trying drivers so scrapped it and installed my X1950XTX GDDR4 & no more artifacts in BIOS


What's the newest game you've tried on this and how does it do? Did it even cost you anything? A Sandy Bridge i7 is basically what this is, locked I'm guessing. If you threw a used GTX 1060 or something in here it would probably still play recent games on acceptable settings. Lucky.





tostitobandito said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/q39J7P for the machine, and a couple pics of the setup below. The desk is the Arozzi Arena desk (whole top is a mousepad), the chair is a NobleChairs Hero, keyboard is a Deck Legend, and the speakers which I just got are Dayton Audio MK402BT's.



How much was the desk and how heavy is it, and how much fuss to assemble?

With a name like Arozzi I'd think it's the Ferrari of computer desks lol. Looks good.


----------



## maestro0428

My set up. Recently picked up some Presonus studio monitors and a Shiit DAC. Looking to upgrade my HP Omen LCD next.


----------



## Intrud3r

My current setup.

Next upgrade will be a ultrawide 1440p screen. Probably 2 22" inches horizontal on top of that when it comes.


----------



## Marshall160

Unsure why there are 2 basically identical topics?

But heres mine... Clean is the name of the game.


----------



## ilmazzo

Marshall160 said:


> Unsure why there are 2 basically identical topics?
> 
> But heres mine... Clean is the name of the game.


very clean and nice setup

ayway: this topic should be for the rigs, the other one should be for the room where the rigs are in

at least this is what I got


----------



## Gunfire

ilmazzo said:


> very clean and nice setup
> 
> ayway: this topic should be for the rigs, the other one should be for the room where the rigs are in
> 
> at least this is what I got


Originally this thread was for peripherals, then slowly turned into everything on or in the vicinity of your desk space..


----------



## AdamK47

Added some bigger speakers and some ambient light.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I have moved my CMStorm MECH to the office and bring the Ducky One 2 at the house in order to have a little more desk space.


----------



## Unknownm

not much









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Why RGB your PC when you can buy RGB light bulbs. :wheee: :thinking:


----------



## Skylinestar

Ascended but I'm short.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

My corner of the world.


----------



## keikei

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> My corner of the world.



:wubsmiley:wubsmiley the beach prints.


----------



## ntuason

Cant get rid of those wires.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

ntuason said:


> Cant get rid of those wires.


You can minimize their appearance, though. Since the speakers are close to the wall, route the wires vertically behind the speakers so the speakers hid the wires as much as possible. If the left edge of the right speaker was closer to the right edge of the monitor, you could run the monitor wires horizontally behind the monitor until they were behind the speaker, then drop them down behind the speaker. That batch of wires on the right side of the desk can be run down the wall back behind the desk, then run along the wall to the right of the desk but under the desk instead of on top like it is now.

If the desk is built in, you could drill holes big enough for the cable connectors in the desktop by the wall to run the wires through. The glass top could then push up against the wires, minimizing the overhang of the glass at the front of the desk.

If you are not allowed to drill holes in the desk (or just don't want to because, say, it's an antique or a family heirloom or your renting), get some Wiremold, paint it the color of the wall, then stick it to wall using removable adhesive Command strips (make sure the wall is squeaky clean) and hide the wires inside the Wiremold.


----------



## Sedici

Hmmm


----------



## ilmazzo

Mass Effect internals ship screenshot?


----------



## bluedevil

ilmazzo said:


> Mass Effect internals ship screenshot?


Nope that's Aliens/Predator.


----------



## ilmazzo

Gonna behind the classroom desk, I'm sorry


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yoooo.... that aliens setup IS TIGHT AF

it really qwouldn't be that difficult to do either. Most of the wowfactor is the ejection seat
everything else is just clean. I'd definitely buy a custom mech keyboard..


----------



## Sedici

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. There's still some work to do to finish the setup (possibly a new case involved as well).

The lights are replicas inspired by this retro-futuristic space ship room.










The pieces were laser cut from wood and PETG sheet, then painted.










Here's one of the lights during assembly.


----------



## maestro0428

Sedici said:


> Hmmm


Awesome set up. I wanna see more pics.


----------



## Unknownm

Not the best but good enough









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauce2007

Hi

Here are some photos of the workstation and the entire house that I´ve been developing since I was eighteen years old, I´d like to share some of the projects and knowledge about green energy and sustainability.

I tried to capture the house exactly how it looks when you arrive and get into to, is a little dark because is a man cave I took maybe 10 shots to make one photo and was pretty hard to capture the vision that we have when you sit to play something or watch a movie.

I have two setups, the first one is for gaming, movie and work, the second one is for watch movies with friends and family. The entire house is powered by green energy, I have one sun water heater for the hot water, all the house were made using recycle parts from another houses / company's. I will try to list everything that I have here, some people think that the house is not real because looks like one store or playland, the truth is that neverland from MJ was my inspiration and I´m not even close of that...haha The house has automation for everything, I can turn on the lights, music, movie, the kitchen and even control the pressure of the water, the temp and the flow.

The room and the office are jumped together with cables from outside of the house, so If you want to play games in setup 2 you just need to change the monitor and audio setup. If you want to watch some movie in setup 1 from setup 2, you just have to change the entry in Denon receiver, all the house is connected together and working as it should after long years of test and programming. In the setup 1 if you want to play using TV you just need to change to monitor 2, if you want to use the headphones just change the audio output for Razer board, if you want to play using headphone in setup 1 with cockpit you just need to grab the second Razer Tiamat and plug in the Sony receiver. 

I´m so sorry for the bad quality of some photos, I had to use my cellphone because my lens could not take the photo so close. maybe I will do one update when I get one canon 10/22 mm. Me and my friends use to do some lan parties over here, there is one video of us doing one stress test with Asus and the ISP. Since everything in the house has one IP and access to the internet, the 400 / 200 ISP link sometimes is less for what the house want, right now the Asus is showing me 5 / 6 TB of traffic peer month, crazy right?

Some shots:










This is the electric panel of the house, everything were made by hand and with Siemens products for best quality, I use one sand fuse for setup 1 and another one for setup 2, that´s filter the noise from power surge and delivery clean energy for the entire house, also it has DPS for rain lighting protection, two grounds, even for the cable TV and telephone line, all the receptacles are hospital grade, kitchen receptacles are waterproof.


Smappee product











.










.











With the red Acer laptop that I use to work ( I left it plugged in the table because is more fast and easy to get out and get in when I need to do some fast jobs/projects with customers ).












laptop closed.

.

Panoramic view










.

This is how I use the system, almost with all the lights off and just some little blue and warm light to keep the climate of men´s cave. 











The second monitor for play games or watch movies / Chromecast videos ( smart TV ).











.

Couch mode











.

Cockpit mode












The couch get´s out of the room and I install the cockpit for play some games on tv, we can use the 7.1 home theater or the Razer Tiamat 7.1 if there´s someone in the same room using another computer / arcade and we don´t want to disturber or make so much noise.

This is the back view of the couch / cockpit setup with surround speakers











.

This is an old project that I´ve made in the past, it uses one computer inside with Hyperspin and almost 500 GB of games and emulators, built in speakers and one original CRT tube from 1990, also one coin selector that works with 25 cents.











.










.

The entry view of the house with arcade in the background and kitchen / cinema room.










.

This is the setup 2, the photo looks like a little ''dead'' and with no life because of the poor lighting, sometimes is hard to take one shot of some place that is dark almost 90% of the time like one movie theater.










.

Close up with all the spikes for and bases for isolation/vibration













This is the back view of the room / kitchen, the kitchen were made with old bricks from 1960, it has automation in lights, kitchen appliances and food garbage disposal, also it uses one Nest protect v2 to monitoring all the activity of the place.












.

The gas burner that I did, less space = creativity to solve the problem.












.

Working











.

I can take more photos of the green power station and house, but I think this is not the focus of this topic and forum.
I hope you like my hard work, 

Here is the list for setup 1:

Samsung 52' Lcd Series 6 FullHD.
Monitor Benq XL24t 3D Vision2 Nvidia.
Pioneer 212D.
Pioneer BDR-206BK.
Razer BlackWindow Ultimate Keyboard
Razer DeathVadder Mouse.
3d Vision 2 Nvidia Kit.
Western Digital 4TB External Hard Drive.
Palm TX for house automation.
ASUS AC68U Plus TPLINK 8 Ports Switch.
Internet Speed -> ONT Vivo Fibra 400/170 mb
Wirelles Xbox360 Kit.
Microsoft LifeCam Studio 1080p HD Webcam
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel / Cockpit
WDTV Live G3.
Chromecast 2
Receptacles Hubbell Hospital Grade / Leviton.
APC Power Surge Filters.
Headphone Razer Tiamat 7.1 x 2 + USB Offboard sound 7.1 Vantec.
Laptop Acer 5100 - Zmodo HD Surveilance System.
Laptop Samsung - Server + 10TB in Sabrent USB 3.0 to SATA External.
Laptop Acer E5 - I use to work almost everyday and this stay in the table until I have to grab and get out every morning.
Lacrosse Weather Station model 330-2315 Professional Weather Station
The table was made by me, is an old door of one cabinet with acrylic supports, the entire house were made using stainless steel screws.

Computer:

Asus Maximus formula x38
Quad Q6600
8GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066Mhz
Gtx770 Zotac
Zalman Fan Controler
OCZ SteathSteam 600watts
Corsair H50 Hydro Series
SanDisk SSD PLUS 480GB Solid State Drive
Wester Digital 1TB internal Hard drive
ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim 24-bit Stereo PCI Low Profile


Arcade Machine:

I used one old cabinet from a local store.
There´s a computer inside with 500GB of games.
I use Hyperspin for emulation.
There is light buttons for player 1 and 2 and one coin selector that works with 25cents of dollar =]
Over here you dont have to buy the coins, I can gave it for free.


Sound and Speakers

Home Theater 7.2 Sony Model DAV-DZ77T.
Speakers Pedestal all made by me with acrylic and old parts from music stores.

Cables and Accessories.

Hdmi Blue Jeans,
Audio - Monster Optic and Coaxial.
Signal Power Cable.
RCA Sthaca ( By Thalles ).
Belden Power Cable.
Sthaca / RCA Din.
Spikes ViaBlue / in speakers.


Here is the setup 2 / Room:

Projector Optoma HD25.
3d Vision 2 Nvidia.
HD 6TB MyBook Essential Western Digital.
Palm TX / Palm T5
Harmony Ultimate HUB.
Router ASUS AC68 ( AP MODE )
WDTV Live G3.
Blu Ray Player BDP-S590.
Receptacles Hubbell 8300.
APC power surge.
DIY Home Made Projector Screen 106''.
Electric Curtains.
Lights Lutron Maestro.
Nest Home Protect V2
Harmony Ultimate Control.

Sound and Speakers

Receiver Denon 3312.

Front Speakers - Klipsch F-2 Synergy.
Center - Klipsch Synergy C-3.
Surrounds - Klipsch B-2 Synergy.
Subwoofer - Sunfire True Signature Series TS-EQ12
ELG Speakers Support.

Cables and Accessories

Hdmi Blue Jeans.
Audio - Blue Jeans Optic and Coaxial.
RCA Sthaca DIY.
Belden Power Cable DIY.
Sthaca / RCA Din DIY.
Spikes DIY / Viablue.

thanks guys
=]


----------



## ilmazzo

Well

Even if I would be a cat I won't have done half of the things you have done there....congrats and rep++++ for the arcade cabinets part


----------



## hotsauce2007

ilmazzo said:


> Well
> 
> Even if I would be a cat I won't have done half of the things you have done there....congrats and rep++++ for the arcade cabinets part


thanks
the arcade is the best part of it
=]


----------



## IAmDay

That is an awesome setup!


----------



## CJRhoades

Just moved. Starting to get things set back up.


----------



## maestro0428

*My latest set up*

Here is my latest set up. Just got a new, smaller desk. Hoping it's less cluttered and more useful.


----------



## fido

new house these are the photo's of my new room , there are changes i will post them later , as I changed sofa and added 2nd monitor etc..


i will post the entire room on another thread :3 post ur room or its called something like that


----------



## maynard14

here is my 2019 set up 

3700x 
16 gb aorus 3200 ram
Aorus Elite X570
Gigabyte 980ti


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

ALL PICS HERE:
https://imgur.com/a/DLVDopk


----------



## keikei

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ALL PICS HERE:
> https://imgur.com/a/DLVDopk
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hi,

so the sound barrier blocks sound from getting out or help bounce it back to you? Nice setup my friend.


----------



## skupples

It's deadening foam, not much bounce back going on. Just muting. 

it's more effective at reducing echo than "sound proofing" anything.


----------



## keikei

skupples said:


> It's deadening foam, not much bounce back going on. Just muting.
> 
> it's more effective at reducing echo than "sound proofing" anything.


Interesting. I imagine the closer the speakers are to the foam, the better the effect? Also, it would reduce the over loudness at a greater distance? I'm thinking I need one! My roommates would appreciate it.


----------



## hotsauce2007

New setup, still loading some features...








...


----------



## Hanjin

Just built a new system.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Oops.


----------



## 331149

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Oops.


Curse youuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! Just kidding. Was expecting a new rgb build, was actually surprised.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Hanjin said:


> Just built a new system.


Nice one, what vape is that?


----------



## anti-clockwize

keikei said:


> Interesting. I imagine the closer the speakers are to the foam, the better the effect? Also, it would reduce the over loudness at a greater distance? I'm thinking I need one! My roommates would appreciate it.


I think with these foams it's not so much distance from the sound source, but more location within a room, based on the rooms shape.


----------



## 331149

Regular setup, dont need much else to be honest.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Been a while, thought I'd share.









Sent from my SM-A205G using Tapatalk


----------



## neurotix

recent benching.










Got new caps for my Ducky Wan Tsu as well.


----------



## keikei

neurotix said:


> recent benching.
> 
> View attachment 317016
> 
> 
> 
> Got new caps for my Ducky Wan Tsu as well.



Hows the curved monitor working out?


----------



## neurotix

keikei said:


> Hows the curved monitor working out?



Great so far, I love it despite it being 60Hz, no Freesync or G-Sync, and only HDR10 (it's 300 nit though)

Way better when I am actually able to play games, which is little, due to my advanced pain conditions

I want to finish Forza Horizon 4, keeps crashing, has just gotten worse and worse. 

Setup is way more clean, easy to cable manage, Japanese games like Ace Combat 7 and Yakuza 0 support Ultrawides (but not Surround) at the correct aspect ratio

Too bad I cant use it more


----------



## neurotix

Setup complete. Fully custom GMMK with white paint, Kailh Box Jades, WASD Cherry Blue O-Rings, fixed stabs, and foam inside to add weight and silence the board.

Imo Box Jades are better feeling than anything I've used and maybe the Model M


----------



## MCV_007

*Post a pic of your setup *




















Still using a 1080ti to drive my aw3418dw which is starting to show its age. Will be upgrading to 3080ti when it’s available (hopefully before Q4).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubletap1911

Major update in the last couple months:

Ncase M1 / 8700K / 2080Ti / LG38GL950


----------



## MCV_007

Doubletap1911 said:


> Major update in the last couple months:
> 
> Ncase M1 / 8700K / 2080Ti / LG38GL950



Nice kefs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick7884

Hi, i'm new to the forum, this is my rig

Case corte ctesport orion full glass
ASUS ROG STRIX x470-f gaming
Amd r7 3700x
Gskill Ddr4 16gb 3200 cl16 ripjaws V
EVGA rtx 2070 super xc gaming with ftw bios
Psu corsair tx750m(9 nobile years of service!)
Ssd 480gb toshiba tr400
Custom loop with 2 240 radiatore by black ice and barrow fat,
1 120 magicool radiator
Wb cpu alphacool xp3 lite black v2
Wb gpu barrow rgb
2 pumo phobia dcp 400 and 260
Reservoir alphacool virus t red
Red rigid pipe
Flow and temp meter diy with arduino and rbd tft display ( toral cost 20e!)
Monitor benq EX3200R 1080p 32" 144hz gsync
Kit mouse and keyboard cooler master
Rgb and addressable strip led









Inviato dal mio VOG-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

The resident evil themed lc setup is awesome!

The arduino thing is very pretty, I should take note for my future (every year is a future thing lol) setup instead of burning money on pricey controllers


----------



## maynard14

lets play tekken


----------



## Jodiuh

SHiZNiLTi said:


> ...


No gamepad? Weak.

...see PM...


----------



## AdamK47

New upgrades all around.


















































*PC Specs:*
Intel Core i7 10900K
MSI MEG Z490 ACE
32GB G.SKILL Trident Z RBG DDR4
EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra
512GB Samsung 970 Pro M.2 SSD
Three 4TB Samsung 860 QVO SSDs in 12TB RAID-0
10TB Seagate Enterprise HDD
LG 6X External Slim BD-RW
Corsair Crystal 460X case
NZXT Kraken X72 cooler
Corsair ML fans
Corsair AX1600i power supply
Corsair K70 keyboard
Cooler Master MM520 mouse

*Home Theater Specs:*
65" LG C9 OLED display
Logitech Harmony 950 remote
Denon AVR-X3500H receiver
Two Klipsch R-28F front
Two Klipsch Atmos RP-140SA front
One Klipsch RP-504C center
One Martin Logan Dynamo 800X front sub
One Martin Logan Dynamo 600X rear sub
Two Klipsch R-26F rear


----------



## ilmazzo

One or two of your speakers worth my entire pc lol I dunno want to be your neighborhood though


----------



## Snowblind

@AdamK47 - please go into more detail on what you're doing with your chair/mouse+keyboard setup. I've never seen something like that before.


----------



## Destrto

Jodiuh said:


> No gamepad? Weak.
> 
> ...see PM...


Hard to see, but he has the arcade pad in the shot.


----------



## AdamK47

Snowblind said:


> @AdamK47 - please go into more detail on what you're doing with your chair/mouse+keyboard setup. I've never seen something like that before.


It's a Corsair Lapdog without the lap support. It straddles the arms of the chair similar to a Couchmaster setup. I rest my elbows on the arms of the chair just like I would any computer chair with armrests. Very comfortable when playing a PC game with WASD and mouse controls.


----------



## AdamK47

I've also used a Razer Turret for a brief time. Kept it because it looks good and I may use it again in the future.

Old setup ~2017


----------



## philhalo66

Pictures aren't the best but this is my setup.


----------



## MrYakuZa




----------



## hotsauce2007

Acer Nitro 5 AN515-51 + 16GB + 256 M2 Nvme Samsaumg 970 evoplus
HT Philips HTS 6500 Ambisound
Razer Blackwidow Chroma Ultimate v2
Razer Deathadder Chroma
UPS YupE
AOC ``22 model 2236v
Dell ``22 model E2211hc
FlexForm Led Black HD Chair
Samsung wireless fast charger
Powerdewise Lapel Microphone
Galaxy Tab 2
S10+

=]


----------



## Hiikeri

Kingpin Socket heater:


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

The wife and I built a desk this weekend. Still need to add cable management and trim the edges. 2x4's and a solid core door. Working out great so far. Gives me more surface area. Found the leg / base design on pinterest. For someone who has zero ability with working with wood I'd say not terrible. I'm quite pleased with the results.

Considering doing a custom full atx enclosure on the right leg. motherboard tray and venting for fans. I haven't got the tool selection really. But I might be able to do something. I don't do any overclocking or heavy use. Suppose it could just be a cavity that one could fit a tower in with a nice mesh door over the front and an open back.


----------



## grazz1984

My setup, excuse the cables























Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## HITTI




----------



## un1b4ll

I haven't participated in this in a while. Spot the Easter Eggs 









4k 144hz
Ducky Shine 6
Glorious Model D
Linus' mouse pad
Quadcast Mic
Nzxt case with front panel mod
MSI X570 board
Many grey Noctuas
Fancy cables
911 G body Lego Speed Champions
Be Cool! Cooler
SuperFlower 850w
32Gb 3600 DDR4
2TB Samsung 980 Pro 4.0
1TB Sabrent 3.0
4TB Sandisk Sata SSD
Founder's Edition RTX 3090


----------



## geriatricpollywog

My desktop should give peripheral geeks anxiety.


----------



## maestro0428

12700k, 64gb, Optane drives, 3060ti ftw


----------



## gorb




----------



## maynard14




----------



## lurker2501




----------



## GraphicsWhore

10850K, 3080Ti
LG 38GN950-B
VIVE Pro
Thrustmaster T300RS
Phillips Hue


----------



## vf-

Oooo! A PC with a View to a Kill. 

If only the EK block had the Decepticon logo glowing.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

vf- said:


> Oooo! A PC with a View to a Kill.
> 
> If only the EK block had the Decepticon logo glowing.


I've been lucky to have unobstructed views of the horizon going back to 2011. It's hard for me to imagine just having a wall behind my setup but eventually I'll be moving to the 'burbs and may not have a choice, so I'm enjoying this while I have it.

Sometimes the lighting/weather outside will match the game I'm playing and it's like you get a little bump in immersion, lol.


----------



## maestro0428

My latest update to my lab machine. Intel [email protected], Noctua Chromax, 32gb Gskill bdie, Intel Optane 900p, Crucial SSD, AMD Radeon Pro wx3100, Intel 730. Seasonic 750w, custom cables, 5" touch screen, Lenovo 32" 1440p LCD, Presonus studio monitors, Gskill kb and Corsair mouse.


----------



## caiogvp

lurker2501 said:


> View attachment 2565027


Nice setup. Can you send me this wallpaper?


----------



## maestro0428

My set up at work. MacBook Pro and Dell 5520, iPad Pro


----------



## MrYakuZa




----------



## Knight091

My set up


----------



## HITTI




----------



## criccio




----------



## maestro0428

Latest of my combined set up. Gaming on the left and editing on the right.


----------



## InsideJob

Here's my current setup.


----------



## bhav

I play games here now:


----------



## .theMetal

Been a bit since I posted here, but got a new house and new office/guest bedroom. The laptop is in my signature, and I have it tucked into the nearby closet with a high powered cooling pad with filters that keep the dust out, it's pretty sound proof and stays cool. Everything is wireless as far as peripherals go, then I have a 20ft display port cable for the monitor. Monitor is an LG ultrawide IPS with a slight curve and the sound bar is a Bose TV Speaker. The desk is an Uplift standup desk and I work from home here as well.


----------



## bhav

I can't put a bed in my office room cos theres a piano where the bed would be, but I don't get any guests so thats ok


----------



## jiffysound

bhav said:


> I can't put a bed in my office room cos there's a piano where the bed would be, but I don't get any guests so that's ok


Whats a piano doing in your office in the first place?


----------



## bhav

jiffysound said:


> Whats a piano doing in your office in the first place?


I play piano and attempt to make music. I need to get back to trying again at some point.


----------



## storm-chaser

1500w Klipsch sound system + logitech 400w sound system
Z840
Z820
9600KF benching rig (now running methanol for the winter) I've found that the rate of flow gets progressively worse as temps fall. Returning to Methanol resolves that problem, and with additives your rig will not be harmed. It also doesn't "gel" up like antifreeze does.


----------



## maestro0428

Ever changing setup. Gaming rig on the left... Workstation on the right.


----------

